# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [all variants] [Boot-Repair] Graphical tool to repair the PC boot in one click

## YannBuntu

If you want help reviewing your summary report from Boot-Repair, post new thread with link to pastebin.
http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=333

"Boot-Repair" is a small graphical tool to repair frequent boot problems.

- repair the boot when an OS does not boot any more after installing Ubuntu
- repair the boot when access to GRUB and any OS is lost (maybe due to a Windows software that wrote into the MBR gap, or a OEM MBR lock),
- reinstall GRUB bootloader easily
- create a Boot Info Summary in 1 click !
- restore a generic bootsector (MBR), or the original MBR if it has been saved by Clean-Ubiquity



*Get a CD including Boot-Repair:*
- Boot-Repair-Disk is a CD that automatically runs Boot-Repair at start-up.
- or: Boot-Repair is also included in all Linux Secure disks.

*Install and run Boot-Repair in Ubuntu (in case you can't burn a CD):*
just type in a Terminal:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
```

Boot-Repair can be installed & used from any Ubuntu session (normal session, or live-CD, or live-USB). 
PPA packages are available for Ubuntu versions precise(12.04LTS), trusty(14.04LTS), utopic(14.10), vivid(15.04).

*Use Boot-repair:*
Launch it from System->Administration->Boot-Repair menu if you use Gnome, or search "boot" in the dash if you use Unity. Then follow the menus...
*
You can contribute by :*
- translating (now ~60 languages)
- voting on Launchpad for these bugs: 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th
- suggesting improvements

If you want help reviewing your summary report from Boot-Repair, post new thread with link to pastebin.
http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=333

----------


## drs305

Thank you. I haven't tried all Boot Repair's capabilities yet but it is a welcome addition to the slowly growing list of helpful Grub 2 graphical apps.

----------


## TheGrave

Great stuff, thanks a lot! I assume that the latest version is included in the Ubuntu Secure 11.04:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...51&postcount=1

Is this ISO for x64 or i386? I messed up my x64 server at home and now I have to send somebody that hasn't seen Linux in his life to repair it. The GUI will definitely decrease the process length in terms of hours. I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and got the grub_env_export error. Now, as I think of it again, maybe I did the stupidity to install grub in the partition itself instead in the MBR (used to be in the MBR with 10.10). This situation should be corrected with your tool, right?

I reinstalled grub using method 1 in the past without an issue:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...0from%20LiveCD

I'm still not sure if the chroot method is necessary in my case. Any idea?

----------


## YannBuntu

Thank you for your encouragements  :Smile: 

If the GRUB you want to repair is located in a 64bits distribution, you need to install & use Boot-Repair from a 64 bit distribution.

As the "Ubuntu Secured" ISO are all 32bits ISO, just use any normal 64bits *Ubuntu CD, install Boot-Repair on it, and use it to repair your 64 bit distro GRUB.

----------


## manickaselvam

Hi YannBuntu, Trying to download "Boot-repair" but with very little success. Can you please enlighten me? I'm stuck with "grub rescue>" after upgrading from Karmic to Natty!! (Along with Win7).

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi manickaselvam,

I understand from your message that your PC does not give access to any OS (nor Windows, nor Ubuntu) any more, I am right ?

If that is the case, you will need to :

*FIRST STEP*
either:
- if your broken Ubuntu was 32bits, get a Ubuntu 32bits CD, or better : Ubuntu Secured CD (32 bits) 
- if the broken Ubuntu was 64 bits, get a Ubuntu 64bits CD, or better : Ubuntu Secured 64 bits CD 
and burn it on a CD from another computer.

*SECOND STEP*
Then, when you have this CD, put it into your computer's CD driver, boot your PC on it, choose "Try Ubuntu" at first screen, there a "live-session" (Ubuntu desktop running on RAM) will appear.

*THIRD STEP*
From this "live-session" :
- If you are using a Ubuntu Secured CD, Boot-repair is already installed into it.
- If you are using a standard version of Ubuntu, Download/Install Boot-Repair in it by either : add ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair to your Software Sources via the Software Centre or by typing the 2 following commands in a Terminal session:
* sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
* sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu

*FOURTH STEP*
From the "live-session" :
Search Boot-Repair in the Applications menu, and run it with default options (this will reinstall GRUB in sda), except if your BIOS is configured to boot on another disk.
Then shutdown your PC, remove the CD, and reboot the PC to check if it worked.  :Smile: 

If it did not work, please open a new thread HERE (describe exactly what you did and what happened when upgrading from Karmic to Natty, your hardware description, and the output result of the bootinfoscript), and then give us the link here so that we can follow the discussion.

----------


## TheGrave

My mother became a Linux admin with 5 hours of tutoring over the phone and a million commands sent via SMSes. She managed to reinstall GRUB using the CHROOT method  :Dancing:  Next thing I know she is preparing for RHCE  :Very Happy:  I didn't have to use your tool but I'm very willing to see it in the next installer. Making a backup of the MBR is a great feature that HAS to be in Ubuntu. First time I installed it on the same drive with Windows I got totally f*cked up because I didn't reboot in Windows after resizing its partition and it took me a few days to find the right tool to restore it. From now on - Windows only on VMWare Player!

Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks for writing this great tool and I hope it gets approved for the next release installer. Is it able to perform the CHROOT method as well by the way? Should be just a few extra lines of code.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello TheGrave, thank for your encouragements !  :Smile:  
I agree with you that Ubuntu should backup the MBR, like many other Linux distro already do since a long time.
Yes Boot-Repair uses the chroot method by default, except when it cannot (when you reinstall the GRUB that is on the system currently in use).

*@all :* if you also want the MBR to be automatically saved when installing Ubuntu, *please vote (login, "Does this bug affect you? -> Yes) for this inclusion request :* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/747279

----------


## drs305

> *@all :* if you also want the MBR to be automatically saved when installing Ubuntu, *please vote (login, "Does this bug affect you? -> Yes) for this inclusion request :* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/747279


I know the Grub devs have discussed this and some want to automatically create a backup, so they are aware of the issue. I don't know the status of that option, so keep those 'bug' requests coming.

----------


## YannBuntu

Indeed, I proposed it a long time ago (you can vote for this one too  :Wink:  )

Important : just saving the MBR would be a first improvement, but Clean-Ubiquity does better : when Clean-Ubiquity saves the MBR, it also *links (via UUID) the backup to the Linux installation that erased the MBR*, so that the OS-Uninstaller tool can work.

----------


## heepie

How do you get the menu from the first screenshot on top of the thread? When I launch the boot-repair I only get the second screenshot without any visible option to change...

I'm trying to restore my windows loader. I made a fresh install of Ubuntu, the Windows menu option is the grub menu at startup but when selected I get a blank screen with the cursor waiting on the top left and nothing else happens.

I've tried running boot-repair but it doesn't seem to fix the problem, that's why I'm asking for the option to go to the first screenshot menu option of boot-repair.

Thank you

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Heepie,

The full window below appears only if Boot-Repair detects Clean-Ubiquity MBR backups (e.g. the 1st time you installed Ubuntu was via the Ubuntu Secured Remix, not a standard Ubuntu CD) on your computer.



If Boot-Repair does not detect any Clean-Ubiquity MBR backup (e.g. the 1st time you installed Ubuntu was via a standard Ubuntu CD, so that your disk MBR has been erased by GRUB ), Boot-repair will only propose you to reinstall GRUB :



So you are in the 2nd case (no Clean-Ubiquity backup detected). You can first try to reinstall GRUB. If this does not fix your problem, try to purge GRUB (via Advanced Options). If you still get the problem, here are Recovery disks to restore Windows boot: for 7, Vista and XP. These tools repair more than the MBR, so after using them try again to reinstall GRUB. If you get access to both Windows and Ubuntu, that's perfect. If not, use the Recovery disk again, but unfortunately you will have access only to Windows, so please open a new thread in this forum explaining in detail what you did and observe, and give me the link here so that I can try help.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@manickaselvam and all 64bits users :* I just finished creating Ubuntu Secured 11.04 64 bits.
So if you need to repair a 64 bits system, just burn this CD, you will find Boot-Repair directly in it !

(I modify the post #1 and #6 of this thread).

----------


## heepie

Thank you for you quick reply. You send me toward the right direction.

I fixed the problem by doing:

1.- Restoring Window 7 bootloader by following this

2.- And then Reinstalling Grub 2  from LiveCD by following the "SIMPLEST - Copy LiveCD Files" option from here

Problem solved.

I also found this very useful:

Grub 2 BasicsHow to fix Vista/Window 7 when the boot files are missingboot_info_script.sh

----------


## YannBuntu

Happy this helped  :Smile: 

FYI, using Windows Recovery CD, then reinstalling GRUB via Boot-Repair, would have given the same result but would have been faster and easier ! (just keep in mind for next time Windows breaks  :Wink:  )

----------


## YannBuntu

Just created a documentation in the Ubuntu wiki : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

Thanks Martin  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks Chriske for your message. I am glad to see that Boot-repair is useful to people  :Smile:

----------


## efincoop

I am trying to set up a desktop to dual boot Unbuntu & Windows 7 premium.  I have tried 3 times now without success.  Windows 7 was on the desktop first, then I have tried installing Ubuntu 10.10 & 11.04.  In either case once I install Ubuntu the desktop boots straight to Ubuntu and never shows the grub menu.  I can download & install the startup manager tool, change the boot preference to Windows, but then I can only boot Windows,  I have even trued EasyBCD with no luck.

Do you think you tool can help resolve my issue?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Efincoop,

If Startup-manager proposes Windows in the entries, that means that GRUB is correctly installed and detects Windows. So reinstalling GRUB via Boot-Repair won't be useful.
It may be just a problem of "hidden" GRUB, or else GRUB display duration is set on GRUB_TIMEOUT=0. You can try to display GRUB at your computer start by keeping "Shift" key pressed. Also, please copy-paste here the content of your /etc/default/grub file .
e.g. mine is :


```
GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
```

----------


## ProNux

The instruction worked for me.  Here's my history.

1.  I have a dual boot PC - Win7 and Ubuntu Natty.

2.  I boot at Windows and "enabled" or use my last partition of hard disk to save some of my data.

3.  I restart and Grub won't show up.

Why not include this Boot-Repair utility by default in the future Ubuntu releases?  Just a suggestion.

----------


## YannBuntu

Magandang gabi Pronux  :Very Happy: 




> I boot at Windows and "enabled" or use my last partition of hard disk to save some of my data.


Just for my information, please can you send me (yannubuntu ATT gmail DOTT com) screenshots of how you "enable" your partition ? 




> Why not include this Boot-Repair utility by default in the future Ubuntu releases?


First it should be translated in main languages. Could you help with tagalog please?  (online or via a po file that you send me by email )

*
@all: of course anyone can help by translating !* 
 :Smile:

----------


## martini1179

I take it that Boot-Repair doesn't work with legacy GRUB? I need to install Windows 7, but I have been updating Ubuntu on this drive since Jaunty and still have legacy GRUB.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi martini1179,
Boot-Repair should work also with GRUB Legacy.  :Very Happy: 
Remark : the "purge" option uninstalls GRUB (grub grub-pc and grub-common) packages, and reinstalls grub-pc.

----------


## NuB4Life

THANK YOU!!!

This was even easier than it looked like it was going to be! :Very Happy:

----------


## Manbeardo

Thanks for the tool; it works great! One bit of feedback: the forum post contains instructions for installing boot-repair from the terminal, but the wiki page does not. It would be helpful to add that information to the wiki page. Thanks!

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for your comments ! I am happy Boot-Repair helps people  :Very Happy: 

@Manbeardo : installation instructions are in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

----------


## Bucky Ball

Boot-repair rocks. I installed 11.04 and it installed its grub over the 10.10 grub I was using. I wanted 10.10 to be in control. Boot-repair fixed this in a jiffy. It should be in the repos.

Cheers YannBuntu, great stuff.  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks. You are right. I created an inclusion request.

*@all:* if you like Boot-Repair, you can vote on Launchpad to ask its inclusion in Ubuntu's repositories : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/806291 
So that it will be much easier to install it..  :Guitar:

----------


## Bucky Ball

I have left a comment there and will be burning a CD version of Boot-repair today to keep in my digital tool-kit. Thanks again.  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks. To vote for inclusion, login to Launchpad, then on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/806291 click on "Does this bug affect you?" and choose Yes.  :Smile:

----------


## Luke M

Good work. This stuff should be added to the standard release.I used boot-repair to make a partition bootable (using "force" option). Worked fine.If it could convert a logical partition to a primary partition (I did this manually  :Smile: ), that would be magic.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Luke,
Sorry I don't have such "super-powers"  :Very Happy:  but next Boot-repair release (which is in alpha stage now) will get new options.. keep in touch ...

(just for my information) you mean you installed GRUB in the partition of your Ubuntu, in order to chainload it from another bootloader ?

Boot-Repair is already included in several derivatives of Ubuntu : Linux Hybryde, Voyager OS ... if you need a Ubuntu CD with Boot-Repair, I recommand you use Ubuntu Secured (which is simply Ubuntu + 3 little tools including Boot-Repair)  :Smile:

----------


## Luke M

> Hi Luke,
> Sorry I don't have such &quot;super-powers&quot;  but next Boot-repair release (which is in alpha stage now) will get new options.. keep in touch ...
> 
> (just for my information) you mean you installed GRUB in the partition of your Ubuntu, in order to chainload it from another bootloader ?
> 
> Boot-Repair is already included in several derivatives of Ubuntu : Linux Hybryde, Voyager OS ... if you need a Ubuntu CD with Boot-Repair, I recommand you use Ubuntu Secured (which is simply Ubuntu + 3 little tools including Boot-Repair)


Yes. The ubuntu install did not give me grub, even though I used the proper option. It was a logical partition, could that be why it didn't install? Logical partitions are not normally bootable (with standard MBR code), but they could be bootable using some other tools.

----------


## YannBuntu

Normally GRUB should have detected your OS even on a logical partition. If not, this is a bug that you should report to GRUB developpers.
For my information, which other bootloader did you use to chainload GRUB ?

----------


## Luke M

> Normally GRUB should have detected your OS even on a logical partition. If not, this is a bug that you should report to GRUB developpers.
> For my information, which other bootloader did you use to chainload GRUB ?


Plop boot manager. Alternatively, with the partition as primary I can boot direct with standard MBR. I prefer to have everything inside the partition.

----------


## YannBuntu

ok, thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

Quick preview of next Boot-Repair's release :

The welcome menu:


The Advanced options:


Please contact me if you want to participate to tests, or help translating in your language.

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Just installed it and ran it to check it out but I got this 

There is no boot backup on this computer.
This will reinstall GRUB bootloader.
Do you want to continue?


and I chose not to continue, because I am not sure what the next screen would be or what would take place, if it would create an environment that no longer worked, that has been working.


What would have happened had I chose to continue???



Thank you

----------


## YannBuntu

If you choose to continue, the window to reinstall GRUB will appear:

----------


## Luke M

Does boot-repair create a directory named clean? Assuming the answer is yes, I don't like the fact that it wrote to a non-installation partition, and also used a filename which is illegal in Windows (contains a colon) - so it can't be viewed or deleted. Is this intentional or a bug?

----------


## Bucky Ball

> ... I don't like the fact that it wrote to a non-installation partition, and also used a filename which is illegal in Windows (contains a colon) - so it can't be viewed or deleted. Is this intentional or a bug?


Haha. Computers are foolproof but there's no proof against fools. Best read the instructions ...  :Smile:

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> If you choose to continue, the window to reinstall GRUB will appear:



I selected it and got

Screenshot1  and when I selected install I ended up with the second screenshot which said everything was succesful but if you look at the third screenshot there is nothing in grub.cfg absolutely empty!!!


What happened??

And what will happen when I reboot???

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Should I have made a backup first??

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello

*@Luke :* good remark. Yes Boot-Repair creates a /clean folder in all OSs partitions. It contains logs and MBR backups, so I strongly suggest you don't remove it. The /clean folder is duplicated in all OSs partitions for security purpose. If really you want to remove it, you can do it from a live-CD or from your Ubuntu.

*@JASONFUSARO* : on your first attached screenshot, we can see that no OS was selected at the right side of "OS to boot by default" line. This probably means that os-prober did not detect any Linux on your computer. Please can you send me by email (yannubuntu att gmail dott com) a ZIP of your */var/log/clean* folder ? (so that I can understand your situation and help you better)

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Hello
> 
> *@Luke :* good remark. Yes Boot-Repair creates a /clean folder in all OSs partitions. It contains logs and MBR backups, so I strongly suggest you don't remove it. The /clean folder is duplicated in all OSs partitions for security purpose. If really you want to remove it, you can do it from a live-CD or from your Ubuntu.
> 
> *@JASONFUSARO* : on your first attached screenshot, we can see that no OS was selected at the right side of "OS to boot by default" line. This probably means that os-prober did not detect any Linux on your computer. Please can you send me by email (yannubuntu att gmail dott com) a ZIP of your */var/log/clean* folder ? (so that I can understand your situation and help you better)




If you look closely I selected sda6 in the lower area and that folder does not exist, although I am looking in sda6 (UbuntuStudio64)

Now if you look at the second screenshot there is a clean folder but that is in my Toorox which is on sda10 (TooroxGnome64) but when I ran the Boot Repair I was running UbuntuStudio


The last Screenshot is my current partiton scheme






EDIT**
can you please explain:
After solving a problem in the forum, don't forget to improve the Wiki !

----------


## YannBuntu

Thank you Jason. According to the log, "os-prober" did not detect any OS. You can check if it is still the case by typing the following command, which should list your systems:


```
sudo os-prober
```

If you have time I would be happy if you could test next Boot-Repair's release which is nearly finished. (now v3 beta). I see you have a splendid multi-boot, so your feedback is very interesting  :Smile: 

To install Boot-repair v3 beta:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/os-uninstaller-dev && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove -y boot-repair-ubuntu boot-repair clean-ubiquity-common boot-repair-common os-uninstaller os-uninstaller-ubuntu && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair os-uninstaller
```

(this also installs OS-Uninstaller v3 beta)

To come back to Boot-Repair v2 stable:


```
sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev && sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:yannubuntu/os-uninstaller-dev && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/os-uninstaller && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove -y boot-repair-ubuntu boot-repair clean-ubiquity-common boot-repair-common os-uninstaller os-uninstaller-ubuntu && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair-ubuntu os-uninstaller-ubuntu
```

Remark : before any test, be sure you have :
- a backup of your data (as usual  :Wink:  )
- a live-CD or live-USB of Ubuntu Secured, so you can easily reinstall GRUB.

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Thank you Jason. According to the log, "os-prober" did not detect any OS. You can check if it is still the case by typing the following command, which should list your systems:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo os-prober
> ```
> 
> If you have time I would be happy if you could test next Boot-Repair's release which is nearly finished. (now v3 beta). I see you have a splendid multi-boot, so your feedback is very interesting 
> 
> ...





```
jason@UbuntuStudio64bit:~$ sudo os-prober
[sudo] password for jason: 
/dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
/dev/sda10:Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2:Gentoo:linux
/dev/sda11:unknown Linux distribution:Linux:linux
/dev/sda12:Zorin OS 5 (11.04):Ubuntu:linux
/dev/sda15:Slackware Linux (Slackware 13.37.0):Slackware:linux
/dev/sda5:Chakra Linux (2011.04_20110521-1):Chakra:linux
/dev/sda7::Arch:linux
/dev/sda8::Arch1:linux
/dev/sda9:Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10):Ubuntu1:linux
```

It missed UbuntuStudio64bit which I am running right now  on sda6

sda9 is Ubuntu Ultimate

sda7 is CtkArch  and sda8 is ArchBang

sda10 is TooroxGnome64 bit

sda11 is Puppy


**NOTE**

If you look at my Partition setup I am using GRUBBOOT partition as a dedicated boot partition.

This is where I modify grub.cfg


I would be happy to test it



Might be useful to you??



```
jason@UbuntuStudio64bit:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/os-uninstaller-dev && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair-ubuntu boot-repair clean-ubiquity-common boot-repair-common os-uninstaller os-uninstaller-ubuntu
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 3C48D16124B50277AF10D27F32B18A1260D8DA0B
gpg: requesting key 60D8DA0B from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 60D8DA0B: "Launchpad PPA for YannUbuntu" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 3C48D16124B50277AF10D27F32B18A1260D8DA0B
gpg: requesting key 60D8DA0B from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 60D8DA0B: "Launchpad PPA for YannUbuntu" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease             
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease                     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease             
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                         
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                         
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release.gpg                             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg                             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release.gpg            
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                         
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release.gpg [316 B]             
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release                                 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release.gpg                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release                
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release.gpg                       
Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release.gpg [316 B]              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release                                 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release                         
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner amd64 Packages                  
Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release [9,766 B]                         
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Sources                     
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release                                     
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner TranslationIndex                
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Sources                            
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Sources                      
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Sources                        
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Sources               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main amd64 Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Sources                 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main amd64 Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted amd64 Packages        
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted amd64 Packages               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe amd64 Packages       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse amd64 Packages               
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main TranslationIndex                   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse TranslationIndex             
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted TranslationIndex   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe TranslationIndex               
Get:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release [9,772 B]                         
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe amd64 Packages          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse amd64 Packages        
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main TranslationIndex            
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse TranslationIndex      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted TranslationIndex      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe TranslationIndex        
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Sources                    
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Sources              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Sources                
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Sources              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main amd64 Packages             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted amd64 Packages       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe amd64 Packages         
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages       
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main TranslationIndex           
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted TranslationIndex     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe TranslationIndex       
Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources [1,919 B]                    
Get:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages [1,529 B]             
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main TranslationIndex                       
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources                                
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages                         
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main TranslationIndex                       
Get:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources [1,932 B]                    
Get:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages [1,535 B]             
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main TranslationIndex                       
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Translation-en_US               
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Translation-en                  
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Translation-en_US 
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Translation-en    
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/multiverse Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en
Fetched 27.1 kB in 2s (9,930 B/s)
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Suggested packages:
  clean-ubiquity
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  boot-repair-common os-uninstaller os-uninstaller-ubuntu
The following packages will be upgraded:
  boot-repair boot-repair-ubuntu clean-ubiquity-common
3 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 194 kB of archives.
After this operation, 492 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main clean-ubiquity-common all 2.05-0ppa31~natty [21.3 kB]
Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main boot-repair-common all 2.05-0ppa38~natty [60.5 kB]
Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main boot-repair all 2.06-0ppa51~natty [62.3 kB]
Get:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main boot-repair-ubuntu all 2-0ppa4~natty [19.1 kB]
Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/os-uninstaller-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main os-uninstaller all 2.0-0ppa21~natty [24.4 kB]
Get:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/os-uninstaller-dev/ubuntu/ natty/main os-uninstaller-ubuntu all 2-0ppa3~natty [6,118 B]
Fetched 194 kB in 1s (186 kB/s)                  
(Reading database ... 171626 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace clean-ubiquity-common 2.0-0ppa1~natty (using .../clean-ubiquity-common_2.05-0ppa31~natty_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement clean-ubiquity-common ...
Selecting previously deselected package boot-repair-common.
Unpacking boot-repair-common (from .../boot-repair-common_2.05-0ppa38~natty_all.deb) ...
Preparing to replace boot-repair 2.001-0ppa4~natty (using .../boot-repair_2.06-0ppa51~natty_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement boot-repair ...
Preparing to replace boot-repair-ubuntu 2-0ppa1~natty (using .../boot-repair-ubuntu_2-0ppa4~natty_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement boot-repair-ubuntu ...
Selecting previously deselected package os-uninstaller.
Unpacking os-uninstaller (from .../os-uninstaller_2.0-0ppa21~natty_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package os-uninstaller-ubuntu.
Unpacking os-uninstaller-ubuntu (from .../os-uninstaller-ubuntu_2-0ppa3~natty_all.deb) ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Setting up clean-ubiquity-common (2.05-0ppa31~natty) ...
Setting up boot-repair-common (2.05-0ppa38~natty) ...
Setting up boot-repair (2.06-0ppa51~natty) ...
Setting up boot-repair-ubuntu (2-0ppa4~natty) ...
Setting up os-uninstaller (2.0-0ppa21~natty) ...
Setting up os-uninstaller-ubuntu (2-0ppa3~natty) ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
```

----------


## YannBuntu

this time os-prober worked without problem.

> It missed UbuntuStudio64bit which I am running right now

This is normal, os-prober does not show the OS in use.

Separate /boot partition is not taken in charge in Boot-Repair v2, but you are lucky : I added this feature in the v3 beta  :Smile: 

You can try the v3, but don't validate if no OS is proposed as "OS to boot by default".

Concerning your last log, i see no problem. You can check that you have the last versions of packages by looking at https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...-dev/+packages

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Here is the run

2ndSS

It picked up running OS

I selected force grub into sda6  ss#4


which gave me this error ss#5


Not ebough room to upload another screen but it is of Boot Repair Please wait few second which is still running????


I shut it down and got the boot successfully repaired


I will check var/log and place another post

----------


## JASONFUSARO

This is what I have



The screenshots are from sda6


and this is the grub.cfg file



```
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en_US
insmod gettext
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.39.3' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.3 root=/dev/sda6 ro   crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash vt.handoff=7
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.39.3 (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.39.3 ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.3 root=/dev/sda6 ro single 
}
submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro   crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.38-10-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro single 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro   crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.38-8-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro single 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

the 3rd screen shot is my BOOTGRUB but it did not place a grub folder there but it did create oldbooot

as I stated before this is the dedicated boot partition and no distro nor is it a linux partition it is 200 MB fat


I hope this stuff helps you and I am always willing to help or test something for you, I enjoy fixing things

I have to fix my grub and copy it back and I will look at the others to see if I find anything interesting


again please explain the following:

*After solving a problem in the forum, don't forget to improve the Wiki ! 			*

----------


## JASONFUSARO

There are some that you placed ie.. grub.cfg that are blank yet they exist and are in the appropriate boot folders and some that you placed that are not blank, would this information be helpful to you and would the resulting grub.cfg's original and yours as comparisons be useful to you?  

I know my setup is rather complex, but that always helps in catching things that you would not otherwise encounter in basic scenario's.

Please let me know.


I am going to reboot now, just to check things out.

----------


## JASONFUSARO

I am back

Reboot went fine, everything is AOK!

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Hello
> 
> *@Luke :* good remark. Yes Boot-Repair creates a /clean folder in all OSs partitions.It contains logs and* MBR backups*, so I strongly suggest you don't remove it. The /clean folder is duplicated in all OSs partitions for security purpose. If really you want to remove it, you can do it from a live-CD or from your Ubuntu.



Please explain, what will happen if I remove these?

*Every MBR backups folder is empty, should this be the case??*


Now this may or may not make a difference to why the output is as it is

I just compiled the Linux 3.0 kernel yesterday

jason@UbuntuStudio64bit:~$ uname -a
Linux UbuntuStudio64bit 3.0.0 #2 SMP Fri Jul 22 20:02:30 EDT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

see screenshot also


But I never ran update-grub, which I don't need to because of the GRUBBOOT partition, does this have an effect on system variables that your software has access to and by my not having ran update-grub as was required have an impact on the software??

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for the feedback. Please send me again a TAR.GZ of your /var/log/clean folder, so that I can see the logs.

Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in an OS without separate /boot ?
Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in the MBR (e.g. not sda6, but sda) ?

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Thanks for the feedback. Please send me again a TAR.GZ of your /var/log/clean folder, so that I can see the logs.
> 
> Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in an OS without separate /boot ?
> Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in the MBR (e.g. not sda6, but sda) ?







Screenshot #5 of post #49 shows that error and Which var/log/clean folder do you want, the one that I ran it on or all of them, it placed it in all the installed os's some were blank as I stated in a previous post.

I will try sda after I am done with the Gparted resize I doing right now.

----------


## YannBuntu

> again please explain the following:
> 
> *After solving a problem in the forum, don't forget to improve the Wiki ! 			*


It is just my signature, it appears automatically under all my messages in the forum. The Wiki I talk about is also called the "Community Documentation".




> grub.cfg that are blank


Boot-Repair should create no blank file. If it happens that is a bug that we need to solve, please indicate me the localization of the files that are blanked.




> I know my setup is rather complex, but that always helps in catching things that you would not otherwise encounter in basic scenario's.


You are right, your config is perfect to debug  :Smile: 




> Reboot went fine, everything is AOK!


Perfect !




> Please explain, what will happen if I remove these?


In your particular case, nothing. The (/var/log)/clean contains logs and all necessary backups (MBR, grub files..) in case we need to debug, or in case Boot-Repair bugs for example.
And for users who installed a distro containing Clean-Ubiquity, there can be also, in the /clean/mbr_backups folder, a special MBR backup (linked to the UUID of the installed distro) that can be restored via Boot-Repair and/or OS-Uninstaller.




> *Every MBR backups folder is empty, should this be the case??*


Yes it is normal, because you did not use Clean-Ubiquity, so your Vista MBR is definitely lost (erased the first time you installed GRUB).




> I just compiled the Linux 3.0 kernel yesterday


This won't have any impact on Boot-Repair.





> But I never ran update-grub, which I don't need to because of the GRUBBOOT partition, does this have an effect on system variables that your software has access to and by my not having ran update-grub as was required have an impact on the software??


Boot-Repair automatically runs update-grub after reinstalling GRUB.

Can you detail what is your "GRUBBOOT partition", and how you use it ? which distro use it ?
I understood it was just a separate /boot partition for your UbuntuStudio (only, not for any other OS), but I am not sure...

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Did you receive the clean.tar.gz files I emailed






> Can you detail what is your "GRUBBOOT partition", and how you use it ? which distro use it ?
> I understood it was just a separate /boot partition for your UbuntuStudio (only, not for any other OS), but I am not sure...


I set it up as per instructions in this link

http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Bash%20Commands.html


it is not tied to any Distro in particular so it can be modified and changed at will, and no update-grub executed in any other distro has an effect on it, I simply transfer the menu entry into it.

here is my copy which is on parition #2 and is formated as fat the partition Label is GRUBBOOT



```

#insmod part_gpt
#insmod part_msdos
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

set menu_color_normal=black/white
set menu_color_highlight=white/red

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set gfxmode=640x480
set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root AC82-C4B4
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=640x480
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_msdos
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
  #set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
  #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda2
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root AC82-C4B4
  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_input console
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root AC82-C4B4
load_video
##############insmod jpeg
terminal gfxterm
insmod png
background_image -m /boot/grub/1110.png
set timeout=95
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/42_NEW_Chakra_Distros ###
menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root C65A6C105A6C0013
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry "-"  {
set
}

menuentry "Chakra Linux, with Linux vmlinuz26 Fallback (on /dev/sda5)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ca7b9adc-9887-496c-a1ad-a3a5ec4f3cf6
    linux /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet
#/dev/disk/by-uuid/ca7b9adc-9887-496c-a1ad-a3a5ec4f3cf6 ro quiet
    initrd /boot/kernel26.img
}
menuentry "-"  {
set
}

menuentry 'UbuntuStudio 64 bit on sda6, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c7e7c5c2-09fe-4db4-8633-554f90059f45
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=/dev/sda6 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'UbuntuStudio TEST KERNEL Linux 2.6.39.3 TEST KERNEL' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c7e7c5c2-09fe-4db4-8633-554f90059f45
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.3 root=/dev/sda6 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initramf-2.6.39.3
}
menuentry 'UbuntuStudio TEST KERNEL Linux 3.0.0 TEST KERNEL' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c7e7c5c2-09fe-4db4-8633-554f90059f45
    linux    /boot/bzImage-3.0.0 root=/dev/sda6 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.0.0
}
menuentry "CtkArch Linux (on /dev/sda7)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos7)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0920168c-5419-4412-8134-713ed2c3814c
    #linux /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/0920168c-5419-4412-8134-713ed2c3814c ro quiet resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/759ac79d-c3af-49f4-ae9a-19a2e3464a02
    linux /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet 
#resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/759ac79d-c3af-49f4-ae9a-19a2e3464a02
    initrd /boot/kernel26.img
}

menuentry "ArchBang Linux, with Linux vmlinuz26" --class archlinux --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    #load_video
    #set gfxpayload=keep
    #insmod gzio
    #insmod part_msdos
    #insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos8)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda8            #ee7be487-f281-4072-9af3-72612c9a684c
    #echo    'Loading ArchBang Linux kernel vmlinuz26 ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz26-patched root=/dev/sda8 ro  quiet
    #echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/kernel26-patched.img
}
menuentry "Ultimate, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic (on /dev/sda9)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos9)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda9               #52777f50-fd1d-42d8-9a17-5ad1ddf0b794
    #linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=52777f50-fd1d-42d8-9a17-5ad1ddf0b794 ro quiet splash
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=/dev/sda9 ro quiet splash    
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic
}

menuentry "Toorox Gnome 64 bit (on /dev/sda10)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda10      #91033a5b-7407-4a80-b1aa-07ff96202ee3
    linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda10 nomce noapic lang=us
}
menuentry "Puppy, with Linux  (on /dev/sda11)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    'insmod part_msdos
    'insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos11)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda11        #856f3983-f4e9-45da-b500-e199fefbbad1
    linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda11 pmedia=atahd
    
}
menuentry "Zorin, (Software design Pkgs) with Linux (on /dev/sda12)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos12)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda12               #06ca0e47-d483-4dbe-bfe8-4656dc6cd0eb
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=/dev/sda12 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry "Slackware, (Software design Pkgs) with Linux (on /dev/sda15)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext3
    set root='(hd0,msdos15)'
    #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a
    #linux    /boot/vmlinuz-generic-2.6.37.6 root=UUID=6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=/dev/sda15 rdinit= ro
    initrd    /boot/initrd.gz
}
### END /etc/grub.d/42_NEW_Chakra_Distros ###
```

Now  as to




> Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in the MBR (e.g. not sda6, but sda) ?


I ran it again and selected the windows MBR view attached screenshot


and the result of that was the following, I am posting all my steps in the hopes of maybe helping others, hopefully it does not make it more confusing?



```


	
		
			
			
				
					 Originally Posted by YannBuntu
					
				
				Thanks for the feedback. Please send me again a TAR.GZ of your /var/log/clean folder, so that I can see the logs.

Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in an OS without separate /boot ?
Does Boot-Repair v3 work when you reinstall GRUB in the MBR (e.g. not sda6, but sda) ?
			
		
	

Well if you look at the screenshot I selected MBR but that only booted me straight into windows no boot menu at all.

Now I had some work to do!

Luckily I had made a Grub2 USB some time back but the menu did not coincide with my current setup all the partitions were wrong, because I have been changing things around alot to get a feel fro the system.

Luckily it was set with UUID's so Ubuntu booted and I decided to fix the USB to coincide with my current setup, but that ran me into another problem becuase I missed a step and since I was running UbuntuStudio wich I upgraded to Grub2 did not get added to the grub.cfg.

so when I rebooted I had a kernel panic!

Now I could not get into anything that had Grub2 upgrade and could not fix it, CtkArch has a problem with pacman etc...etc..

Finally ran a Live CD and got back a menu, but it was not current, and your software renamed boot to oldboot so I had to rename it after deleting the one your software created.

Now once I was able to boot back into my menu I decided to update the GrubBoot USB to make it current:



	Code:
	After I could not get back into grub menu

I put a Grub2 USB I had made


jason@UbuntuStudio64bit:~$ sudo blkid

To find the label of the USB

jason@UbuntuStudio64bit:~$ blkid
/dev/sda1: LABEL="WindowsVista" UUID="C65A6C105A6C0013" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sda2: LABEL="BOOTGRUB" UUID="AC82-C4B4" TYPE="vfat" 
/dev/sda3: UUID="35b20b9d-52cd-4ed4-803f-3a22ed821f66" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/sda5: LABEL="Chakra" UUID="ca7b9adc-9887-496c-a1ad-a3a5ec4f3cf6" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda6: LABEL="UbuntuStudio64bi" UUID="ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda7: LABEL="CtkArch64" UUID="0920168c-5419-4412-8134-713ed2c3814c" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda8: LABEL="ArchBang" UUID="ee7be487-f281-4072-9af3-72612c9a684c" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda9: LABEL="UltimateEdition" UUID="52777f50-fd1d-42d8-9a17-5ad1ddf0b794" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda10: LABEL="TooroxGnome64" UUID="00a7cb0b-392f-47be-bb3f-e76b5296ba78" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda11: LABEL="Puppy" UUID="856f3983-f4e9-45da-b500-e199fefbbad1" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda12: LABEL="Zorin" UUID="847decb3-ad18-42c7-90dd-1b5a8715e290" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda13: LABEL="DistroHood" UUID="edee5a0c-2b54-46af-aaa5-1c1147587deb" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda14: LABEL="Slackware" UUID="6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sda15: LABEL="Zenwalk" UUID="391ded26-9183-409f-b780-5632075d5ed1" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sda16: LABEL="FusionLinux" UUID="8efba70a-15c5-4eb5-bb40-e9e28c3d0002" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="GrubBoot" UUID="91210090-7641-4a87-96d3-d2d9c6056940" TYPE="ext2" 
/dev/sdb2: UUID="80079494-a1c1-4f19-99b4-6f2e82f90297" TYPE="ext2" 
/dev/sdc1: LABEL="HP_320GB-ActiveSoft" UUID="F0B8E610B8E5D55E" TYPE="ntfs" 
/dev/sdd1: LABEL="ReadyBoost-SysUtilities" UUID="8A9C26F89C26DE87" TYPE="ntfs" 



I then put grub on the USB's MBR

sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/GrubBoot /dev/sdb
Installation finished. No error reported.


wrote grub.cfg to the USB

root@UbuntuStudio64bit:/home/jason# grub-mkconfig -o /media/GrubBoot/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.3
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
Found Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2 on /dev/sda10
Found unknown Linux distribution on /dev/sda11
Found Zorin OS 5 (11.04) on /dev/sda12
Found Slackware Linux (Slackware 13.37.0) on /dev/sda14
Found Chakra Linux (2011.04_20110521-1) on /dev/sda5
Found Arch on /dev/sda7
Found Arch1 on /dev/sda8
Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sda9
done


so I can modify it without being root if I have to

root@UbuntuStudio64bit:/home/jason# chmod 777 -R /media/GrubBoot


so it should be ready for the next time I need it


But since I have a dedicated boot partition I had to modify GrubBoot/boot/grub/grub.cfg which needed root=UUID= entries as opposed to root=/dev/sda6 since I will be booting from the USB device and added back my UbuntuStudio64 menu entries 


	Code:
	#


#insmod part_gpt
#insmod part_msdos
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

set menu_color_normal=black/white
set menu_color_highlight=white/red

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set gfxmode=640x480
set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ee7be487-f281-4072-9af3-72612c9a684c
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=640x480
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_msdos
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
  #set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda2
  #search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root /dev/sda10
  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_input console
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root AC82-C4B4
load_video
##############insmod jpeg
terminal gfxterm
insmod png
background_image -m /boot/grub/1110.png
set timeout=95
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/42_NEW_Chakra_Distros ###
menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root C65A6C105A6C0013
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry "-"  {
set
}

menuentry "Chakra Linux, with Linux vmlinuz26 Fallback (on /dev/sda5)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ca7b9adc-9887-496c-a1ad-a3a5ec4f3cf6
    linux /boot/vmlinuz26 root=UUID=ca7b9adc-9887-496c-a1ad-a3a5ec4f3cf6 ro quiet
    initrd /boot/kernel26.img
}
menuentry "-"  {
set
}

menuentry 'UbuntuStudio 64 bit on sda6, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'UbuntuStudio TEST KERNEL Linux 2.6.39.3 TEST KERNEL' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.3 root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initramf-2.6.39.3
}
menuentry 'UbuntuStudio TEST KERNEL Linux 3.0.0 TEST KERNEL' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2
    linux    /boot/bzImage-3.0.0 root=UUID=ae95fcff-e194-4dec-9342-3b029ff999c2 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.0.0
}
menuentry "CtkArch Linux (on /dev/sda7)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos7)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0920168c-5419-4412-8134-713ed2c3814c
    linux /boot/vmlinuz26 root=UUID=0920168c-5419-4412-8134-713ed2c3814c ro quiet resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/759ac79d-c3af-49f4-ae9a-19a2e3464a02
    initrd /boot/kernel26.img
}

menuentry "ArchBang Linux, with Linux vmlinuz26" --class archlinux --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    #load_video
    #set gfxpayload=keep
    #insmod gzio
    #insmod part_msdos
    #insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos8)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ee7be487-f281-4072-9af3-72612c9a684c
    #echo    'Loading ArchBang Linux kernel vmlinuz26 ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz26-patched root=UUID=ee7be487-f281-4072-9af3-72612c9a684c ro  quiet
    #echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/kernel26-patched.img
}
menuentry "Ultimate, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic (on /dev/sda9)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos9)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 52777f50-fd1d-42d8-9a17-5ad1ddf0b794
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=52777f50-fd1d-42d8-9a17-5ad1ddf0b794 ro quiet splash
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic
}

menuentry "Toorox Gnome 64 bit (on /dev/sda10)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos10)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 00a7cb0b-392f-47be-bb3f-e76b5296ba78
    linux /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=00a7cb0b-392f-47be-bb3f-e76b5296ba78 nomce noapic lang=us
}
menuentry "Puppy, with Linux  (on /dev/sda11)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    'insmod part_msdos
    'insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos11)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 856f3983-f4e9-45da-b500-e199fefbbad1
    linux /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=856f3983-f4e9-45da-b500-e199fefbbad1 pmedia=atahd
    
}
menuentry "Zorin, (Software design Pkgs) with Linux (on /dev/sda12)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos12)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 847decb3-ad18-42c7-90dd-1b5a8715e290
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=847decb3-ad18-42c7-90dd-1b5a8715e290 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry "Slackware, (Software design Pkgs) with Linux (on /dev/sda15)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext3
    set root='(hd0,msdos14)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a
    #linux    /boot/vmlinuz-generic-2.6.37.6 root=UUID=6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=UUID=6a3011c0-3c9e-4832-aede-6472452da31a rdinit= ro
    initrd    /boot/initrd.gz
}
### END /etc/grub.d/42_NEW_Chakra_Distros ###


```

Now I am back where I started, I tested the USB boot and that is ok now.





> Boot-Repair should create no blank file. If it happens that is a bug  that we need to solve, please indicate me the localization of the files  that are blanked.


You should have them in the tars that I sent. But again I am doing things in a non standard way I believe and this may be the culprit??

I hope this is not to confusing?

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks a lot for your feedback!  :Very Happy: 
In the last screenshot, you chose to restore a generic MBR that boots Vista directly. Looks like it worked  :Smile: 

I just uploaded a new version (v3 Beta3) on ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev

- corrects separate /boot detection
- takes into account FAT restrictions (no case sensitive)
- takes into account mounting points with spaces
- corrects /cdrom detection which led to bug when reinstalling into current os

Please can you check that this new version :
- does not rename your /boot folder into /oldbooot
- reinstalls GRUB correctly whatever the place you choose and the "OS to boot by default " you choose

--> and like usual, please send me a TAR of your /clean folder  :Wink:

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Thanks a lot for your feedback! 
> In the last screenshot, you chose to restore a generic MBR that boots Vista directly. Looks like it worked 
> 
> I just uploaded a new version (v3 Beta3) on ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev
> 
> - corrects separate /boot detection
> - takes into account FAT restrictions (no case sensitive)
> - takes into account mounting points with spaces
> - corrects /cdrom detection which led to bug when reinstalling into current os
> ...



did you receive the last tar I sent which included all of them?


```
partition        dev      location                   mbr_backups        
WindowsVista     sda1   clean/mbr_backups               EMPTY
Chakra           sda5   clean/mbr_backups               EMPTY
UbuntuStudio     sda6   clean/mbr_backups               EMPTY
CtkArch          sda7     ""                            EMPTY
ArchBang         sda8     ""                             ""
UltimateEdition  sda9       ""                           ""
TooroxGnome64    sda10           ""                      ""
Puppy            sda11         ""                        ""
Zorin            sda12          ""                       ""
Slackware        sda14       ""                          ""

Chakra sda5       var/log/clean/log   
                  2011-07-23__15:31boot-repair13
            2011-07-23__15:31.boot-repair.log.tee
                        sda  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sda1 folder               EMPTY
                        sda2 folder               EMPTY
                        sda3 folder               NONE
                        sda4 folder               NONE
                                                sda5 folder    etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                                sda6 folder    etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda7 folder                EMPTY
                        sda8 folder    etc_default_grub    NONE
                        sda9 folder    etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda10 folder         NONE          grub.cfg
                        sda11 folder               EMPTY
                        sda12 folder    etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda13 folder               EMPTY
                        sda14 folder               EMPTY
                        sda15 folder               EMPTY
                        sda16 folder               EMPTY
                        sdb  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdb1  folder               EMPTY 
                        sdc  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdc1  folder               EMPTY    
          2011-07-24__00:03boot-repair34
            2011-07-24__00:03.boot-repair.log.tee
                sda  folder  current_mbr.img    mbr_before_restoring_mbr.img
                        sda1 folder               EMPTY
                        sda2 folder               EMPTY
                        sda3 folder               NONE
                        sda4 folder               NONE
                                                sda5 folder               EMPTY
                                sda6 folder               EMPTY
                        sda7 folder                EMPTY
                        sda8 folder               EMPTY
                        sda9 folder               EMPTY
                        sda10 folder              EMPTY
                        sda11 folder               EMPTY
                        sda12 folder              EMPTY
                        sda13 folder               EMPTY
                        sda14 folder               EMPTY
                        sda15 folder               EMPTY
                        sda16 folder               EMPTY
                        sdb  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdb1  folder               EMPTY 
                                                sdb2  folder               EMPTY
                        sdc  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdc1  folder               EMPTY  
                        sdd  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdd1  folder               EMPTY    
         2011-07-23__23:25boot-repair25
            2011-07-23__23:25.boot-repair.log.tee
            2011-07-23__23:25.boot-repair.log.paste
            boot_info_script.sh
            RESULTS.txt
            sources.list
                        sda  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sda1 folder               EMPTY
                        sda2 folder               EMPTY
                        sda3 folder               NONE
                        sda4 folder               NONE
                                                sda5 folder     etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                                sda6 folder     etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda7 folder                EMPTY
                        sda8 folder       etc_default_grub    
                        sda9 folder       etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda10 folder                       grub.cfg
                        sda11 folder               EMPTY
                        sda12 folder     etc_default_grub    grub.cfg
                        sda13 folder               EMPTY
                        sda14 folder               EMPTY
                        sda15 folder               EMPTY
                        sda16 folder               EMPTY
                        sdb  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdb1  folder               EMPTY 
                                                   sdc  folder         current_mbr.img
                        sdc1  folder               EMPTY  
                     

If you notice a difference of partitions in the interim I have gotten rid of woof and shared and added Zenwalk and FusionLinux I have not installed anything to them yet but plan to for the software design capabilities, but I have not changed nor deleted any of the var/log/clean/log or var/log/clean/mbr_backups folders your software has created. And all var/log/clean/log folders contain 3 folders for the three seperate runs I performed.
```

you don't need this if you received the last tar I emailed you, which I don't know?

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> Thanks a lot for your feedback! 
> In the last screenshot, you chose to restore a generic MBR that boots Vista directly. Looks like it worked 
> 
> I just uploaded a new version (v3 Beta3) on ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair-dev
> 
> - corrects separate /boot detection
> - takes into account FAT restrictions (no case sensitive)
> - takes into account mounting points with spaces
> - corrects /cdrom detection which led to bug when reinstalling into current os
> ...



I just dowloaded it but nowhere does it specify version info which would be helpful.

----------


## YannBuntu

Yes, I received your email with the TAR. (I replied to it). It concerns your test with V3 beta2.

Now please test v3 beta3, which is indeed the new packages I just uploaded in the PPA  :Smile:  (you can check that you have the last versions by checking the versions that are currently in the PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...-dev/+packages )

To get v3 Beta3, just update your packages (if you use it form an installed session), or reinstall the PPA-dev+the packages (if you test from a live-CD).

----------


## JASONFUSARO

SS#1 This is showing that I have the boot flag set on this partition I assume

SS#4  Please explain, and grub configuration from current partition I assume

SS#2 Only shows two other Distros, shouldn't it be listing all of them??

And if I select sda6 to boot from where I am at now, the next time around I will not have an option to boot into sda2 of which there is no distro, now if I place a kernel in that partition even though there is not an OS located there should/would it be added to this list??


I am going to try that right now and then run your software, I assume that is what it searches for, am I correct?

No. still the same just three sda6,9,12

----------


## JASONFUSARO

I selected apply and after it ran I checked to see if it renamed my boot directory and it didn't SS#1

I rebooted

I got the following boot menu:

Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.39.3       ------------------>   Kernel Panic
Previous Linux versions          ------------------> SUB MENU
Memory test                 I did not select
Windows Vista (loader)           ------------------ > AOK
Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2 on sda10   ----------> this is TooroxGnome64bit Explanation #1
Unknown Linux distribution on sda11    -------------> Puppy        AOK
Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic sda12  ---------> Zorin        AOK
SAME AS ABOVE
Unetbootin on sda12     ----^   rebooted   don't know why this was found
Slackware on sda14      --------------------------> kernel panic
Zorin  on sda14     -----------> did not select this is an error slackware is on 14
Chakra Linux sda5   --------------------------> same as Toorox                  Explanation #1
Arch Linux on sda7  --------------------------------> CtkArch      AOK
Arch1 on sda8       --------------------------------> ArchBang same as Toorox & Chakra Explanation #1
Ubuntu   2.6.35-30  sda9  -----------------------> Ultimate Edition     AOK

SUB MENU
    Ubuntu   2.6.38-10   -------------------->  UbuntuStudio64    AOK     WHERE I AM RIGHT NOW
    Ubuntu   2.6.38-8   -------------------->  did not select


Question:
Why did it not find UbuntuStudio64 kernel 3.0.0 (it is named bzImage-3.0)



Explanation #1

    ArchBang, Chakra and Toorox home folders are located on partition #13 DistroHood, but were not placed there during an install, they have to be mounted.


I then emailed you the clean results and a boot info script


You asked if lib32 or lib64 

Distro                                 lib32                              lib34
Puppy                                   N                                    N
Toorox                                  Y                                     Y
UbuntuStudio                        Y                                     Y
Zorin                                    Y                                     Y
Slackware                             N                                    Y
Chakra                                 N                                     Y
CtkArch                                 N                                     Y
ArchBang                              N                                     Y
Ultimate Edition                  N                                     Y


In your email you asked if os-prober was working, the executable is set


The next thread will detail getting back to booting off sda2

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Fifth run

I selected restore MBR  SS#!

I was unsure of those codes in parens SS#2  please explain

My selection SS#3-4   MBR      sda2



Screen after run   SS#5



I then rebooted   (see next thread for results)

----------


## JASONFUSARO

Then FEAR set in!!! My Heart rate shot up I started to sweat all sorts of horrible thoughts raced through my head when I seen screenshot #1 especially when I got it twice!!


I then reached for that USB boot hat I made earlier SS#2

and in a couple of seconds I felt a little better when I seen SS#3



and SS#4 brought on a relaxing calmness



now to figure out what went wrong?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi



> I just dowloaded it but nowhere does it specify version info which would be helpful.


You can check your packages versions via Synaptic for example.




> SS#1 This is showing that I have the boot flag set on this partition I assume


No, you don't have to care for your current boot flag position. Boot-Repair will re-set the boot flag if necessary.





> SS#4  Please explain, and grub configuration from current partition I assume


The "GRUB options" tab's purpose is to let the user edit the /etc/defaults/grub file of the OS selected in the "GRUB location" tab.
So mainly to add kernel options.

If you click on the button "Edit GRUB configuration file", you will see that it edits the /etc/defaults/grub file of the OS selected in your "GRUB location" tab.





> SS#2 Only shows two other Distros, shouldn't it be listing all of them?


For the moment, Boot-repair can only reinstall GRUB into the Linux using apt. Support for other distros is a feature that I wish to implement, but this is long-term view and I will need help.





> And if I select sda6 to boot from where I am at now, the next time around I will not have an option to boot into sda2 of which there is no distro, now if I place a kernel in that partition even though there is not an OS located there should/would it be added to this list?


Please refer to the email I sent you this morning: the "Place GRUB into" and "Force GRUB into" is for "GRUB stage1".
What you are thinking about is the location of grub.cfg.

----------


## YannBuntu

> I selected apply and after it ran I checked to see if it renamed my boot directory and it didn't


Perfect. This bug is fixed.




> I got the following boot menu:
> 
> Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.39.3       ------------------>   Kernel Panic
> Previous Linux versions          ------------------> SUB MENU
> Memory test                 I did not select
> Windows Vista (loader)           ------------------ > AOK
> Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2 on sda10   ----------> this is TooroxGnome64bit Explanation #1
> Unknown Linux distribution on sda11    -------------> Puppy        AOK
> Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic sda12  ---------> Zorin        AOK
> ...


ok, I will have a look. Thanks.








> You asked if lib32 or lib64 
> 
> Distro                                 lib32                              lib34
> Puppy                                   N                                    N
> Toorox                                  Y                                     Y
> UbuntuStudio                        Y                                     Y
> Zorin                                    Y                                     Y
> Slackware                             N                                    Y
> Chakra                                 N                                     Y
> ...


Thanks also for this check.

----------


## JASONFUSARO

As I stand now I get a boot menu with Vista option higlighted and the time ticking, if I select an arrow down the timer stops and then it is stuck can't move to select any option, can press e to edit or ctrl-c to get to Grub >  and back again but only to same stuck option.

I entered some commands but have not rebooted yet to see results, have been viewing threads and such.

----------


## YannBuntu

[QUOTE=JASONFUSARO;11082219]Then FEAR set in!!! My Heart rate shot up I started to sweat all sorts of horrible thoughts raced through my head when I seen screenshot #1 especially when I got it twice!!

This is normal: you restored a generic MBR and chose to make it boot sda2:


Maybe this could have worked if you had installed the stage1 of your GRUB into sda2. Remark : you cannot do this action via Boot-Repair.





> As I stand now I get a boot menu with Vista option higlighted and the time ticking, if I select an arrow down the timer stops and then it is stuck can't move to select any option, can press e to edit or ctrl-c to get to Grub >  and back again but only to same stuck option.


Try to boot your live-CD , install Boot-Repair , and repair (default option should work fine, if not choose "Purge GRUB" in the Advanced options). And as explained before, DON'T select "Force GRUB".

----------


## JASONFUSARO

[QUOTE=YannBuntu;11082714]


> Then FEAR set in!!! My Heart rate shot up I started to sweat all sorts of horrible thoughts raced through my head when I seen screenshot #1 especially when I got it twice!!
> 
> This is normal: you restored a generic MBR and chose to make it boot sda2:
> 
> 
> Maybe this could have worked if you had installed the stage1 of your GRUB into sda2. Remark : you cannot do this action via Boot-Repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what I have done, just have not rebooted yet, thought I did it before but might have missed something.
Still scanning posts.

I am also getting ready to install to more Distros  Zenwalk and Fusion Linux for the software design capabilities.

----------


## YannBuntu

Also, from now : each time you use Boot-Repair, please tick the "Create BootInfo summary" in the Advanced Options, this will make such window appear:

http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...9&d=1311544220 

Then, instead of sending me the /clean folders by email, you just need to give me the URL. Convenient isn't it ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASONFUSARO

> also, from now : Each time you use boot-repair, please tick the "create bootinfo summary" in the advanced options, this will make such window appear:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...9&d=1311544220 
> 
> then, instead of sending me the /clean folders by email, you just need to give me the url. Convenient isn't it ? :d





will do

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi
packages names have changed on the DEV PPA, so I updated the installation instructions:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=46

----------


## sXeChris

Excellent program -- just used it to get me out of a sticky situation.

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks sXeChris ! If you like Boot-Repair, you can ask its inclusion in official repositories here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/806291  :Smile: 

*@all:* I need help to test Boot-Repair v3 beta. Is there someone having Windows7 who is ok to do a little test ?   :Guitar:

----------


## dino99

you get my "me too" for your great idea, go ahead and many thanks of course  :Smile:

----------


## wkulecz

Worked perfectly to restore a cloned system that somewhere had a wrong UUID somewhere in the grub setup that I couldn't find.

Not only should this be in the repos, it should be on all future Ubuntu distribution disks!

----------


## YannBuntu

*@dino99 and wkulecz :* thanks for your kind words.  :Smile: 

*@all :* I am on the way to release Boot-Repair v3. To make it even better, I search volunteers to test it in 2 particular cases:
1) separate /boot partition
2) RAID disks

Please contact me if you use one of these two configurations and are ok for little tests.  :Very Happy:

----------


## YannBuntu

New version now available !

For download instructions, see post#1.


Screenshots :

----------


## |{urse

I fix a crapload of ubuntu boxen in my shop, this totally saves me a billion keystrokes. THX

----------


## drs305

Very nice improvement. Thanks _YannBuntu_

----------


## emarkay

> Hi manickaselvam,
> .......
> *FOURTH STEP
> *.........
> If it did not work, please open a new thread HERE  - - -


Note from page one #6  - the "HERE" only opens a generic new post - it's not adding to an existing post apparently.  Is this correct?  

Going to have to try this out in a few minutes - I added a new HD and had just completed a fully configured new WinXP. Apparently an old Lucid on the old volume has totally confused things. I reformatted that volume away, and reinstalled Lucid (twice) but I still I only get Grub Rescue prompt, and FIXBOOT and FIXMBR don't work.

This is my last hope before reinstalling EVERYTHING (Win and Lin) again..

Edit: Note that the Lucid LTS is now 10.04.3, this version here is 10.04.2, FYI. The Boot Repair I just downloaded also appears to be the old version, with the orange illustrations, not the bluish ones.

----------


## emarkay

!@#$%^!!! This didn't work.  
It scanned the system, then said it would repair the missing GRUB boot, and then gave me a "final confirmation" and then scanned the system again.  I rebooted and I am sitll at:

"GRUB loading.
error: file not found.
grub rescue>"

I'll play around with it and if it screws things up, so what, I have another 5 or 6 hours ahead of me reinstalling Win and Lin...   :Sad: 

Strange: booted to the 10.04.3 CD and looked at the new volume I installed earlier - it's volume name is a large list of characters: 990680ae-1356-4587-98ed-ee5d7535beb9, (the UUID?)and it says ext3/ext4 for filesystem type - I know I formatted that as ext4!

----------


## drs305

> !@#$%^!!! This didn't work.  
> It scanned the system, then said it would repair the missing GRUB boot, and then gave me a "final confirmation" and then scanned the system again.  I rebooted and I am sitll at:
> 
> "GRUB loading.
> error: file not found.
> grub rescue>"


If you want to start a new thread and post the contents of RESULTS.txt we can take a quick look and perhaps save you the time of reinstalling everything. If you want to do this just post a link here to your new thread.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@|{urse* : happy it helped  :Smile: 

*@emarkay :* please boot again on your CD, connect internet, *update the packages* :


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

in order to use the last version of Boot-Repair.

Try "First repair", if no success then "Second repair", and indicate us the URL that will appear. (this URL will contain the BootInfoSummary and the log in order to help us helping you  :Smile:  )

----------


## DeadlyOats

> How do you get the menu from the first screenshot on top of the thread? When I launch the boot-repair I only get the second screenshot without any visible option to change...


I had the same problem...




> Hi Heepie,
> 
> The full window below appears only if Boot-Repair detects Clean-Ubiquity MBR backups (e.g. the 1st time you installed Ubuntu was via the Ubuntu Secured Remix, not a standard Ubuntu CD) on your computer.


That explained the reason for my problem...




> ... So you are in the 2nd case (no Clean-Ubiquity backup detected). You can first try to reinstall GRUB. If this does not fix your problem, try to purge GRUB (via Advanced Options).


That led me back to trying the secured ubuntu install cd and boot-repair again.

Here is the results of "boot info scrip" before I tried the purge grub method:



```
                  Boot Info Script 0.60    from 17 May 2011


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    for (,msdos1)/boot/grub on this drive.
 => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
 => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 11.04
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  

sdb2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

sdb3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows XP
    Boot sector info:   No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows XP
    Boot files:        /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders, total 80293248 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048    19,533,823    19,531,776  83 Linux
/dev/sda2          19,533,824    80,291,839    60,758,016  83 Linux


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders, total 80293248 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1          78,292,992    80,291,839     1,998,848  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2          70,275,072    78,292,991     8,017,920  83 Linux
/dev/sdb3                  63    70,268,309    70,268,247  83 Linux


Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdc: 148.6 GB, 148597768192 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 18065 cylinders, total 290230016 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdc1    *             63   290,198,159   290,198,097   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/sda1        398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de   ext4       
/dev/sda2        8e40df46-0fa8-41ab-b665-61e115c0f4b7   ext4       
/dev/sdb1        ba6e2dec-1dbd-4a32-8a00-e9d423366062   swap       
/dev/sdb3        96540cb3-2e74-4837-8bb0-c40b8a384c21   ext4       Tool Shed
/dev/sdc1        DC00E6C700E6A7AA                       ntfs       

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sda1        /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
/dev/sda2        /home                    ext4       (rw,commit=0)


=========================== sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en_US
insmod gettext
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.38-10-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro single 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.38-8-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro single 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sdc1)" --class windows --class os {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='(/dev/sdc,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root DC00E6C700E6A7AA
	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
	chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda1/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
# for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
# devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /home was on /dev/sda2 during installation
UUID=8e40df46-0fa8-41ab-b665-61e115c0f4b7 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
# swap was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
UUID=ba6e2dec-1dbd-4a32-8a00-e9d423366062 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

   0.184913635 = 0.198549504    boot/grub/core.img                             1
   0.446308136 = 0.479219712    boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
   1.934818268 = 2.077495296    boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic              1
   1.255626678 = 1.348218880    boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic               2
   1.317691803 = 1.414860800    boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic                 2
   0.961071014 = 1.031942144    boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic                  1
   1.934818268 = 2.077495296    initrd.img                                     1
   1.255626678 = 1.348218880    initrd.img.old                                 2
   1.317691803 = 1.414860800    vmlinuz                                        2
   0.961071014 = 1.031942144    vmlinuz.old                                    1

================================ sdc1/boot.ini: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sdb2

00000000  5a cb cf e5 32 f1 17 cd  87 02 f8 44 f5 fb 84 ee  |Z...2......D....|
00000010  4f 15 e0 bf b0 9a e9 2a  5e f1 77 61 9a 42 8d ce  |O......*^.wa.B..|
00000020  5d 30 35 59 5e ba e3 fc  c8 b5 be a0 7b 39 9a 33  |]05Y^.......{9.3|
00000030  6f 0a 5d a2 ff 77 dd 5f  1f b9 5b 71 3a 4c 9a 7e  |o.]..w._..[q:L.~|
00000040  9e 30 46 ab b5 7f 3f 5a  18 71 58 80 f1 9b 81 65  |.0F...?Z.qX....e|
00000050  fc 32 6d 30 d1 8d d6 49  1c 9a 5d ca d3 cf 3e 90  |.2m0...I..]...>.|
00000060  3e 0b 6d 2b d4 16 38 7d  b8 8a d2 b5 f1 ef 16 21  |>.m+..8}.......!|
00000070  d0 bf 06 08 e9 49 97 9e  1f 67 d4 53 83 42 17 f4  |.....I...g.S.B..|
00000080  f3 8c 9d 65 73 19 3a 69  9c 65 f9 49 05 2e 0b d7  |...es.:i.e.I....|
00000090  3d 0d dc e7 26 b3 bd d3  4d a2 03 84 17 91 c4 79  |=...&...M......y|
000000a0  96 af bb 09 dd 78 f1 d7  4c 1f 74 99 12 af 36 84  |.....x..L.t...6.|
000000b0  f0 e1 b5 5d e8 20 d0 17  f5 57 be fb bb bb ab b6  |...]. ...W......|
000000c0  d2 4f 68 d9 a6 9b 26 63  7b a4 f6 fb a5 49 bd ef  |.Oh...&c{....I..|
000000d0  6b 72 4e 65 6e d2 03 52  ce 2c 4a 87 c9 0c b8 8f  |krNen..R.,J.....|
000000e0  bf 7b e8 67 3a 40 bd dc  c7 57 82 0f 5a d4 ee bb  |.{.g:@...W..Z...|
000000f0  63 d9 6c c1 3b 59 3a 6f  31 7a 7c 66 34 a4 4a 66  |c.l.;Y:o1z|f4.Jf|
00000100  1c c1 b3 cb 6f 7c a9 d2  fe 39 dd 87 3a 42 cc ab  |....o|...9..:B..|
00000110  22 6c 81 85 d2 32 f4 ad  7d a6 8d 90 10 ba b4 e7  |"l...2..}.......|
00000120  1b 6c f3 db 9d d2 7b 1f  6e 61 dc ea fb b6 f4 b1  |.l....{.na......|
00000130  27 3d ba 6f bb be c2 b9  87 7b aa bb de c6 f2 8d  |'=.o.....{......|
00000140  2f 7a 7f 18 1a 71 11 2e  19 d3 a9 ef b6 d2 7b 5e  |/z...q........{^|
00000150  61 d4 10 6f 5d 33 1e 7a  34 71 ef b0 ae 49 bc ca  |a..o]3.z4q...I..|
00000160  48 c4 3a 43 fc cd 83 64  d0 89 46 f8 65 ee 57 df  |H.:C...d..F.e.W.|
00000170  55 6b bc f6 53 97 af 73  a9 54 f7 a4 6f 6f 23 7d  |Uk..S..s.T..oo#}|
00000180  8d ef 6b 53 d8 de a0 86  40 e7 55 73 84 ab e7 24  |..kS....@.Us...$|
00000190  73 db ab a7 73 bb 4d 3b  d3 c6 ab 92 c2 28 e7 69  |s...s.M;.....(.i|
000001a0  dd f6 33 ee ae e2 dd ea  f8 6d c3 8f 61 f3 a5 5f  |..3......m..a.._|
000001b0  91 60 cd 84 8c 8f 69 e8  a8 e9 21 f4 99 1e 89 8e  |.`....i...!.....|
000001c0  a2 e9 14 18 52 17 dd 5d  5e db e4 19 ba 4f be c6  |....R..]^....O..|
000001d0  f2 3f 5e 9b b2 5a 64 d9  13 3a dd 30 c9 d0 4f 5f  |.?^..Zd..:.0..O_|
000001e0  72 13 46 e9 91 09 de 40  f7 ae a7 06 6f 8e 31 69  |r.F....@....o.1i|
000001f0  e7 df 74 9d 56 5e 38 50  53 4f 59 61 e5 3e c2 54  |..t.V^8PSOYa.>.T|
00000200


=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

unlzma: Decoder error
```

Here is the results of "boot info script" after the second time I ran boot repair in the live cd and changed the HDD boot order in the motherboard BIOS:



```
                  Boot Info Script 0.60    from 17 May 2011


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    for (,msdos1)/boot/grub on this drive.
 => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and uses an 
    embedded config file:
    
    ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
    search.fs_uuid 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de root 
    set 
    prefix=($root)/boot/grub---------------------------------------------------
    -----------------------------.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 11.04
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  

sdb2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

sdb3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows XP
    Boot sector info:   No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows XP
    Boot files:        /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders, total 80293248 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048    19,533,823    19,531,776  83 Linux
/dev/sda2          19,533,824    80,291,839    60,758,016  83 Linux


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders, total 80293248 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1          78,292,992    80,291,839     1,998,848  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2          70,275,072    78,292,991     8,017,920  83 Linux
/dev/sdb3                  63    70,268,309    70,268,247  83 Linux


Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdc: 148.6 GB, 148597768192 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 18065 cylinders, total 290230016 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdc1    *             63   290,198,159   290,198,097   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/sda1        398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de   ext4       
/dev/sda2        8e40df46-0fa8-41ab-b665-61e115c0f4b7   ext4       
/dev/sdb1        ba6e2dec-1dbd-4a32-8a00-e9d423366062   swap       
/dev/sdb3        96540cb3-2e74-4837-8bb0-c40b8a384c21   ext4       Tool Shed
/dev/sdc1        DC00E6C700E6A7AA                       ntfs       

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sda1        /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
/dev/sda2        /home                    ext4       (rw,commit=0)


=========================== sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en_US
insmod gettext
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-10-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.38-10-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro single 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
}
submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.38-8-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de ro single 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sdc1)" --class windows --class os {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='(/dev/sdc,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root DC00E6C700E6A7AA
	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
	chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda1/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
# for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
# devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
UUID=398dec5b-1c90-4b8f-ba1e-435e6952a6de /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /home was on /dev/sda2 during installation
UUID=8e40df46-0fa8-41ab-b665-61e115c0f4b7 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
# swap was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
UUID=ba6e2dec-1dbd-4a32-8a00-e9d423366062 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

   2.141223907 = 2.299121664    boot/grub/core.img                             1
   6.239212036 = 6.699302912    boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
   1.934818268 = 2.077495296    boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic              1
   1.255626678 = 1.348218880    boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic               2
   1.317691803 = 1.414860800    boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic                 2
   0.961071014 = 1.031942144    boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic                  1
   1.934818268 = 2.077495296    initrd.img                                     1
   1.255626678 = 1.348218880    initrd.img.old                                 2
   1.317691803 = 1.414860800    vmlinuz                                        2
   0.961071014 = 1.031942144    vmlinuz.old                                    1

================================ sdc1/boot.ini: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sdb2

00000000  5a cb cf e5 32 f1 17 cd  87 02 f8 44 f5 fb 84 ee  |Z...2......D....|
00000010  4f 15 e0 bf b0 9a e9 2a  5e f1 77 61 9a 42 8d ce  |O......*^.wa.B..|
00000020  5d 30 35 59 5e ba e3 fc  c8 b5 be a0 7b 39 9a 33  |]05Y^.......{9.3|
00000030  6f 0a 5d a2 ff 77 dd 5f  1f b9 5b 71 3a 4c 9a 7e  |o.]..w._..[q:L.~|
00000040  9e 30 46 ab b5 7f 3f 5a  18 71 58 80 f1 9b 81 65  |.0F...?Z.qX....e|
00000050  fc 32 6d 30 d1 8d d6 49  1c 9a 5d ca d3 cf 3e 90  |.2m0...I..]...>.|
00000060  3e 0b 6d 2b d4 16 38 7d  b8 8a d2 b5 f1 ef 16 21  |>.m+..8}.......!|
00000070  d0 bf 06 08 e9 49 97 9e  1f 67 d4 53 83 42 17 f4  |.....I...g.S.B..|
00000080  f3 8c 9d 65 73 19 3a 69  9c 65 f9 49 05 2e 0b d7  |...es.:i.e.I....|
00000090  3d 0d dc e7 26 b3 bd d3  4d a2 03 84 17 91 c4 79  |=...&...M......y|
000000a0  96 af bb 09 dd 78 f1 d7  4c 1f 74 99 12 af 36 84  |.....x..L.t...6.|
000000b0  f0 e1 b5 5d e8 20 d0 17  f5 57 be fb bb bb ab b6  |...]. ...W......|
000000c0  d2 4f 68 d9 a6 9b 26 63  7b a4 f6 fb a5 49 bd ef  |.Oh...&c{....I..|
000000d0  6b 72 4e 65 6e d2 03 52  ce 2c 4a 87 c9 0c b8 8f  |krNen..R.,J.....|
000000e0  bf 7b e8 67 3a 40 bd dc  c7 57 82 0f 5a d4 ee bb  |.{.g:@...W..Z...|
000000f0  63 d9 6c c1 3b 59 3a 6f  31 7a 7c 66 34 a4 4a 66  |c.l.;Y:o1z|f4.Jf|
00000100  1c c1 b3 cb 6f 7c a9 d2  fe 39 dd 87 3a 42 cc ab  |....o|...9..:B..|
00000110  22 6c 81 85 d2 32 f4 ad  7d a6 8d 90 10 ba b4 e7  |"l...2..}.......|
00000120  1b 6c f3 db 9d d2 7b 1f  6e 61 dc ea fb b6 f4 b1  |.l....{.na......|
00000130  27 3d ba 6f bb be c2 b9  87 7b aa bb de c6 f2 8d  |'=.o.....{......|
00000140  2f 7a 7f 18 1a 71 11 2e  19 d3 a9 ef b6 d2 7b 5e  |/z...q........{^|
00000150  61 d4 10 6f 5d 33 1e 7a  34 71 ef b0 ae 49 bc ca  |a..o]3.z4q...I..|
00000160  48 c4 3a 43 fc cd 83 64  d0 89 46 f8 65 ee 57 df  |H.:C...d..F.e.W.|
00000170  55 6b bc f6 53 97 af 73  a9 54 f7 a4 6f 6f 23 7d  |Uk..S..s.T..oo#}|
00000180  8d ef 6b 53 d8 de a0 86  40 e7 55 73 84 ab e7 24  |..kS....@.Us...$|
00000190  73 db ab a7 73 bb 4d 3b  d3 c6 ab 92 c2 28 e7 69  |s...s.M;.....(.i|
000001a0  dd f6 33 ee ae e2 dd ea  f8 6d c3 8f 61 f3 a5 5f  |..3......m..a.._|
000001b0  91 60 cd 84 8c 8f 69 e8  a8 e9 21 f4 99 1e 89 8e  |.`....i...!.....|
000001c0  a2 e9 14 18 52 17 dd 5d  5e db e4 19 ba 4f be c6  |....R..]^....O..|
000001d0  f2 3f 5e 9b b2 5a 64 d9  13 3a dd 30 c9 d0 4f 5f  |.?^..Zd..:.0..O_|
000001e0  72 13 46 e9 91 09 de 40  f7 ae a7 06 6f 8e 31 69  |r.F....@....o.1i|
000001f0  e7 df 74 9d 56 5e 38 50  53 4f 59 61 e5 3e c2 54  |..t.V^8PSOYa.>.T|
00000200


=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

unlzma: Decoder error
unlzma: Decoder error
```

The difference is that instead of re-installing grub2 in sda, I had it installed in sdc.  Notice there are two grub entries in the second results?  At first I thought it didn't work, but I was still booting from sda.  I had to go into the BIOS and change the boot HDD.  In my motherboard BIOS, I changed the boot HDD from Maxtor [modelnumber] to AAR [forgot the rest of the name of the RAID array].

Once I did that, my PC was booting from sdc instead of sda, and the second grub2 entry.  Now I can boot Ubuntu 11.04 (in sda) and WinXP (in sdc) from the grub2 in sdc.

It may be that some folks may need to change the boot order in their motherboard BIOS - if they have Windows and Ubuntu in different HDDs.  I don't know for sure, but it's a thought.

Of coarse, I could be completely wrong about why my boot issue was fixed.  I'd like to know what you see in my two results report to see if there is a better solution that I might have tried?  I mean, would there have been a way to get WinXP to start with grub in sda and me not having to change the HDD boot order in the mobo BIOS?  Also, will there be future problems because I have two grub 2's (one in sda and one in sdc)?

----------


## emarkay

Thanks.  My problem there turned out to be a bumblefinger in the BIOS settings.  I "thought" HDD-1 was the first Hard Drive in the sequence (after I messed with it earlier in the day to check it) and after I finally looked again there, I found that there was a HDD-0, separate and at the top of the list, away from the other HDDs.  

So it was still finding whatever remnants survived a format of the old GRUB2 on HDD-1, instead of finding one of the many reinstalled Win MBRs on HDD-0.

I have since spent my day in the corner with the Dunce hat on...

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> I had to go into the BIOS and change the boot HDD.


The last version of Boot-Repair would have solved your problem (by installing GRUB in all your disks).

By the way, I recommend you download the new Ubuntu Secured CD (I updated it yesterday, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSecuredRemix )




> will there be future problems because I have two grub 2's (one in sda and one in sdc)?


No problem I think.

*@emarkay:* so everything is fine now?

*@boot experts:* do you know any cases where installing grub-pc on a disk can cause problems ?  (EFI?)

----------


## arclance

The new 32-bit version of Boot-Repair on the live-cd and installed from the package fails with this error message.
  
 Please use this software in a 64bits session.
 
I could not find any older versions so I am unable to use this program at all.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello , and welcome among us  :Smile: 




> Please use this software in a 64bits session.


If you don't have any Ubuntu 64bits CD, you can download Ubuntu Secured 64bits here. It contains Boot-Repair out-of-the-box. 
(see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more information)

----------


## arclance

> Hello , and welcome among us 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arclance
> 
> ...


I take this to mean Boot Repair is a 64 bit only program.
I tried the Ubuntu 64 bit CD before it would not run on my system.

If Boot Repair only works in a 64 bit environment why do your instructions in the first post say to use the 32 bit Ubuntu Secured disk to repair a 32 bit install?




> *Get a CD including Boot-Repair:*
> - If the system you want to repair is 32 bits, get Ubuntu Secured (32bits)
> - If the system you want to repair is 64 bits, get Ubuntu Secured 64bits


If Boot Repair only works in a 64 bit environment why is it included in the 32 bit Ubuntu Secured disk?
Why do you offer a 32 bit package of Boot Repair if it only works in a 64 bit environment?

I was able to repair my boot loader from the terminal using the Ubuntu 32 bit live disk following the instructions on the purge and reinstall method found here. 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...7%29%20Booting

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello,
happy you found a solution  :Smile: 
To answer your questions, Boot-Repair is not 64bits-only. It can be used both in 32bits and 64bits session, but when run from a 32bits session it cannot repair the GRUB of a 64bits Linux (that's a limitation of the chroot system).
Generally people who use only 64bits systems/CD, or 32bits systems&CD so there is no problem.
But thanks to your feedback, I improved Boot-Repair so that the BootInfo Summary now can be created in all situations. Thanks  :KDE Star:

----------


## aparigraha

Just wanted to show my complete appreciation for this little graphical tool. It will save me many hours of time, and it will also let people with very little knowledge of Linux do everything themselves. 

Thank you *YannBuntu*

----------


## YannBuntu

*@aparigraha :* thanks for your kind words  :Smile: 

*@all :* anyone using GPT / EFI / UEFI disk willing to help (need the result of BootInfo summary, takes 5 minutes) ?

----------


## ProNux

> Magandang gabi Pronux 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for my information, please can you send me (yannubuntu ATT gmail DOTT com) screenshots of how you "enable" your partition ? 
> 
> 
> 
> First it should be translated in main languages. Could you help with tagalog please?  (online or via a po file that you send me by email )
> ...


Bro, I just read your message.  What I mean by "enable" is format & mount a free space at Windows 7 Disk Manager.  My dual boot was working well beforehand while I have a non-partitioned free space on my HD.  I opened Windows Disk Manager and I formatted/mounted the free space.  After reboot, the GRUB won't show up.

----------


## arclance

> *@all :* anyone using GPT / EFI / UEFI disk willing to help (need the result of BootInfo summary, takes 5 minutes) ?


Sure I can do that, I have both boot and non-boot GPT disks.
Just explain how you want me to do it.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@ProNux :* ok, thank you. And happy to know that Boot-Repair solves this situation too. 
If you have 5 minutes to help, here is the direct link to translate Boot-Repair in Tagalog. Thanks!  :KDE Star: 

*@arclance :* please can you: 1) Open Boot-Repair 2) Click on "Avanced Options" 3) Unselect all options 4) Select "Create BootInfo" 5) Click "Apply" 6) Send me the URL . Thanks for your help.  :Guitar:

----------


## ProNux

> *@ProNux :* ok, thank you. And happy to know that Boot-Repair solves this situation too. 
> If you have 5 minutes to help, here is the direct link to translate Boot-Repair in Tagalog. Thanks! 
> 
> *@arclance :* please can you: 1) Open Boot-Repair 2) Click on "Avanced Options" 3) Unselect all options 4) Select "Create BootInfo" 5) Click "Apply" 6) Send me the URL . Thanks for your help.


I'm glad & interested to help with the translation.  Thanks for the link.  I will provide soon.

----------


## YannBuntu

thanks !

----------


## YannBuntu

Boot-Repair now manages separate /boot partitions !  :Guitar:

----------


## drs305

Yanni,

Thanks for continually improving your app. If I could make a suggestion - in your signature line you could make a link of the word "Wiki".

I'm not saying we are lazy, but providing a link to click might increase the chances that your viewers would go to your Wiki page.   :Wink:

----------


## Darkstar85

Great little tool for my pc repair kit Yanni, the best part is that any reasonably smart user can fix their own issues with this little tool. My pc fix count is now up to 3 with this tool, and I've found no bugs so far, the MBR option is very handy for sorting out rootkit issues when used with live cd and clamtk.
  My only caveat is that for those new to the linux world you should include a note that windows will want to run chkdisk upon it's startup. If this is already in the wiki I have overlooked it.
  Love the work and hope to see more from your marvelous mind in the future.

----------


## arclance

Boot-Repair does not work on my laptop either same "please run in a 64bits environment" error.  I have no 64 bit OS on my laptop or desktop.  Does it think my 32bit OS's are 64bit for some reason?  The only thing that works is make boot-info summary.

----------


## jrussell88

Hi Yann, this looks like a great tool. 

Unfortunately I'm having some problems with it. 

I installed the latest stable version 2.7-0ppa57~natty under an Ubuntu 11.04 LiveCD.

When First Repair reported it couldn't fix the problem I tried Second Repair 

As an aside, this produces a series of error messages on fairly full, but still around 1Gb or so free, partitions which are not involved in either booting or the installation whiose Grub2 menu I am trying to repair. For example:
_The sdb10 (Microsoft Windows XP) partition is nearly full. This can prevent to start it. Please use the file browser that just opened to delete unused files (or transfer them to another disk). Close this window when you have finished._

Then:_The sdb10 (Microsoft Windows XP) partition is still full. This can prevent to start it (e.g. you may get a Power Manager error)._After clicking OK until I got rid of these messages Software Sources opens and a 'software-properties-gtk' dialog box pops up asking to 'Install software additionally or only from these sources?' 'Replace' - 'Cancel' - 'Add', along with a list of software sources - third-party and Canonical - all of which I already have.

I press either 'Add' or 'Replace' and then 'Close' and 'Reload' the Software Sources. 

Boot-Repair then returns the error message:
_'Please enable a repository for the [grub-pc] package in your Software Sources. Then try again.'_ OKand closes. Grub-pc is installed and up-to-date.  I have all the Canonical and many other software sources enabled but I haven't found any way past this error - which doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Can anyone suggest a way forward?

Thanks!

----------


## jrussell88

By the way my installation is Ubuntu 10.10 x64 and I'm using an Ubuntu 11.04 x64 LiveCD.

----------


## YannBuntu

@all: if you have 5 minutes, please help translating Boot-Repair in your language : https://translations.launchpad.net/boot-repair/trunk

@Darkstar85: thanks for your kind words. Yes Windows generally performs a chkdsk after Boot-Repair's use. I don't know if it is systematic, and I don't find it dangerous/surprising so I did not add any warning.

@arclance : please indicate your BootInfo URL so that we can check. For the moment, I recommend you burn and use Boot-Repair-Disk, so that you can choose the "64bits session" on start-up.

@jrussell88: The "XP partition is still full" message means you have <3% empty space, but it is not a problem if XP works correctly. The Software Sources which opened is indeed the sources of the Ubuntu you wish to repair. Please run the "First Repair", but this time select "Create BootInfo" in the Advanced Options and indicate the URL please.

----------


## jrussell88

Thanks Yann, I ran First Repair and emailed the URL to you.

----------


## jrussell88

And the First Repair was successful this time! So problem solved somehow - thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

Splendid  :Very Happy:

----------


## djallalnamri

hello 
i have 3 hdd
os installed on 1st one:
-ubuntu 8.04
-winxp
os installed on 2nd one:
-ubuntu 10.04
-win 7
os installed on 3rd one:
-ubuntu 11.04

i have installed win 7 after winxp
now whether i boot with 1st or 2nd hdd ... it always starts with win 7
and when i boot with 3rd hdd ... there's a grub splash-screen (grub 1.98) which allows me to start with any of the 3 ubuntu versions mentioned above
there's an old win 7 entry which doesn't work

how can boot-repair be of any assistance in this case ???

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello djallalnamri,

Boot-Repair should be able to give you access to all your operating systems.

The default settings ("First repair") will reinstall GRUB in the MBR of all your disks, so that the disk on which your BIOS boots does not matter. You can also go in the "Advanced options" in order to choose to install GRUB only in the MBR of one disk.

If you are not sure, tick the "Create BootInfo" in the Advanced Options and indicate us the resulting URL.

----------


## djallalnamri

hello
first thanks for reply
this is the URL :
http://pastebin.com/QZFR6TRD

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi djallalnamri
i saw you use French system, let's continue in French by email.  :Wink:

----------


## ottosykora

@YannBuntu

Q1: can I replace grub2 installed in the root partition with legacy grub? respective can I install grub legacy with it in root partition?

note: the installation of grub2 into root partition is not best thing apparently, if parts of the grub get moved let say on major upgrades etc, system gets unbootable, grub legacy seems to be little bit more stable here.

Q2: can I install grub to a dedicated grub partition (not to confuse with boot partition)

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi ottosykora,

R1: no for both questions. Contrary is possible (replace GRUB1 by GRUB2). GRUB Legacy is not supported any more, so Boot-Repair focuses on GRUB2. Therefore, Boot-Repair can do (the "OS by default" option) a reinstall+update of GRUB Legacy on condition that its package is already installed.

I confirm that installing GRUB on root partition is not recommended by GRUB developers.

R2: what do you call a dedicated grub partition ?

----------


## ottosykora

> Hi ottosykora,
> 
> R1: no for both questions. Contrary is possible (replace GRUB1 by GRUB2). GRUB Legacy is not supported any more, so Boot-Repair focuses on GRUB2. Therefore, Boot-Repair can do (the "OS by default" option) a reinstall+update of GRUB Legacy on condition that its package is already installed.
> 
> I confirm that installing GRUB on root partition is not recommended by GRUB developers.
> 
> R2: what do you call a dedicated grub partition ?


ok, pitty, as this procedure to replace the grub2 with grub legacy is always a time consuming after each install.
Could I put this function (replace grub2 with grub legacy) on a wish list?
Particularly needed to purge grub2 and install grub legacy.
It is very important, when many os are on one computer and linux systems have to be chainloaded. The use of the current grub2 is risky in such case, as it gets easy damaged. And there are AFAIK no real alternatives except Lilo, which needs again reconfig manually after each kernel change etc. Or do you know any alternatives to work reliably?

Dedicated grub partition, well I call it grub, but it is not an actual boot partition to any particular system, it just holds parts of grub and menu for chainloading the rest. It has no kernels in it etc.

----------


## YannBuntu

How do you create this kind of "grub partition" ?

For my information, why do you chainload ? what is your main bootloader?
personally I just put GRUB2 in the MBR and in the rare cases I have to update it, I do it in 1 click with Boot-Repair ! (just run Boot-Repair and click Apply)

----------


## ottosykora

> How do you create this kind of "grub partition" ?
> 
> For my information, why do you chainload ? what is your main bootloader?
> personally I just put GRUB2 in the MBR and in the rare cases I have to update it, I do it in 1 click with Boot-Repair ! (just run Boot-Repair and click Apply)


ok the grub partition is created by any partitioning tool as gparted or so.
Systems wehere I use it, i installed the grub legacy there with first part in mbr and chainload from there with most simple menu.lst diferent things, like w98, dos6.22, w7, ubuntu , fedora, debian etc.
To install the grub there, I used partially copy/paste from other system to make it simple and activated all kind of with the supper grub disk (legacy).
I do not load from there any particular kernels or other details, just use the hide/unhide for primary windows boot and also most simple menu.lst entries for linux which do not need to change except I delete one system completely, e.g.:
title		Debian Leny
root		(hd0,13)
chainloader +1

This way I do not need to remember which linux partition actually contains the grub files and I can delete any of the distros and the rest is still operational without any tricks.

Otherwise I use also on some older computers the bootmagic from powerquest and on some more recent others acronis .
I know also acronis has some problems, but it is comes out of the box install/unistall with a mouse click, does the job, no hassle with strange syntax in config files and such. (We have 2011 today and so  Iexpect all work from intuitive gui straight away). 

I also have on one older computer with bootmanager from XP loading knoppix and I used to have one with w7 loading knoppix too.
In both cases this is in fact a chainloding where loader is needed in the actual partition or os own boot partition.


And fine, you put the grub2 in mbr, but where is the rest of the grub then ? In which partition if I have 6 os installed? 
I think as ususal, in the last one installed?

----------


## arclance

> @arclance : please indicate your BootInfo URL so that we can check. For the moment, I recommend you burn and use Boot-Repair-Disk, so that you can choose the &quot;64bits session&quot; on start-up.


  I figured out the problem I had. Grub will not boot into LVM2 partitions until the are manually mounted in ubuntu first.   
After doing that and running update-grub I can boot into the Fedora 14 partion on my laptop. 

   Here is the Bootinfo from before mounting the LVM2 partion  
http://paste.ubuntu.com/672128/ 
and after  
http://paste.ubuntu.com/673376/ 

I don't think a boot disk is a good idea for me because the disk drive in my laptop is starting to fail and it has been outputting corrupt data recently.   
Is it possible to make a usb thumbdrive boot a 64-bit OS by using a 32-bit OS? The last time I tried with your 64-bit boot repair disk it did not work, it did not boot at all.

----------


## YannBuntu

@ottosykora: ok, thank you. I knew someone-else who did the same as you, but he ended using GRUB2 in the MBR, because Legacy did not recognize some of his OS.
When you put GRUB2 in the MBR, just put the rest in one of your Ubuntu or Debian-derivative OS (preferably the one you use the most). E.g. if you have 5 OS and among them your main OS in Ubuntu11.04, just install Boot-Repair in Ubuntu11.04, and each time you want to update your menu run it and click "Apply", that's it. No need for separate partition, or manual file editing.

@Arclance: for 64bits PC, Boot-Repair must be used in a 64bits session (Ubuntu Secured 64bits for example). Also, please update Boot-Repair before running it, as there is beta GPT and LVM support in last versions.

----------


## arclance

> @Arclance: for 64bits PC, Boot-Repair must be used in a 64bits session (Ubuntu Secured 64bits for example). Also, please update Boot-Repair before running it, as there is beta GPT and LVM support in last versions.





> Boot-Repair does not work on my laptop either  same "please run in a 64bits environment" error.  I have no 64 bit OS on  my laptop or desktop.  Does it think my 32bit OS's are 64bit for some  reason?  The only thing that works is make boot-info summary.


My laptop and desktop are both 32bit. according to your instructions in the first post I should be using the 32bit Ubuntu Secured Disc/Version.

As I said in my previous post the DVD drive in my laptop is failing and does not properly read disks anymore so burning a 64bit disk is not an option for my laptop.
I previously tried to make a bootable thumb drive with 64bit Ubuntu Secured on it but both my laptop and desktop would not boot from it.

----------


## ottosykora

> When you put GRUB2 in the MBR, just put the rest in one of your Ubuntu or Debian-derivative OS (preferably the one you use the most). E.g. if you have 5 OS and among them your main OS in Ubuntu11.04, just install Boot-Repair in Ubuntu11.04, and each time you want to update your menu run it and click "Apply", that's it. No need for separate partition, or manual file editing.


this is exactly what we are supposed to do, is suitable for one linux , but the rest should be loaded from one linux to the other.
*It is exactly what I wish to avoid if possible somehow.*

I can not understand why someone could develop such complex system in first. My whole computer is then becoming dependent on one of possibly many operating systems installed. If this gets broken (it will definitely) the whole computer is stopped.
When loading the individual kernels directly, well this will give crazy menu when having at least two last kernels in each linux. The alternative would be chainloading all others, this again is very unstable and we are back to the initial set up.
Grub2 is too fragile, difficult to manage (at least for me) and this is why you had to design this surely helpful tool after all.
If grub2 was anything working properly, nobody would need your tool.


So still I would be happy if you could include in your tool the installation of grub legacy and purging  grub2 as this is essential task for half stable central stored bootmanager of what ever make.

----------


## YannBuntu

@arclance : Boot-Repair thought you had a 64bits Ubuntu because you have 64bits librairies (which is AFAIK rare in a 32bits OS). Now I corrected this point, so you should be able to use last version of Boot-Repair in a 32bits session.

@ottosykora: purging GRUB2 is already possible (it's the first part of the Purge option), but currently you will have to install Legacy manually. I may add a "reinstall Legacy" option when I have time, please create a "wishlist" bug here.

----------


## YannBuntu

Dear all,
Launchpad takes several hours before accepting updates, so before using Boot-Repair please make sure all icons on the following page are green : https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages

Regards

----------


## pante

I just downloaded the CD and noted that the default wallpaper has a speaker labeled "Microsoft". Is this a bug? :LOL:

----------


## YannBuntu

OMG !   :LOL: 

Even if it is mainly aimed at recovering access to Debian, Ubuntu and derivatives, Boot-Repair-Disk can also help recovering access to Windows...  :Wink: 

By-the-way, any wallpaper proposal is welcome  :Popcorn:

----------


## mosaic2s

> *Install and run Boot-Repair in Ubuntu (in case you can't burn a CD):*
> just type in a Terminal:
> 
>  	Code:
>  	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair 
> Boot-Repair can be installed & used from any Ubuntu session  (normal session, or live-CD, or live-USB). PPA packages are available  for Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10.


This method works best.

The download ISO file did not work on two comps.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi mosaic2s,
Boot-Repair automatically updates itself at start-up (from its PPA).
Yesterday the PPA was broken during ~15 hours (because Launchpad took time to accept an update), the consequence was that Boot-Repair main window (the one with the big logo) did not appear. If you experienced this problem, please retry with your CD the problem should have disappeared.
If you experienced a different problem, and still experience it today, please describe it more accurately.

regards

----------


## mosaic2s

I downloaded the boot-repair-disk as ISO on 2 different days. One was 95mb, another 336mb from sourceforge.
Anyhow, assuming that 95mb was error in someway, I prepared the USB stick using the ISO file. First through tuxboot, then through USB DISK CREATOR utility within ubuntu 10.04.

The USB stick booted - and got stuck at
boot:

no response from the comp. tried second comp - same result. tried another pen drive, same response.

then I booted through CD and installed the boot-repair app. small app - downloaded quickly, and worked effectively on the hdd. I finished the work on 2 comps within 10 min.

Thanks a lot for keeping a close watch on our comments.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi mosaic2s,

First I recommend you always check the md5 of the ISO you download, not only Boot-Repair-Disk but also other Ubuntu ISOs.
*The md5 of Boot-Repair-Disk ISO can be found by clicking on the (i) button of this page:* https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/

(on this page you will also see that the ISO is about 350Mo  :Wink: 

To calculate the md5 of your ISO, you can use the Check-File-Integrity tool: http://bipede.info/bipede/index.php?...file-integrity

Second point: USB DISK CREATOR utility within Ubuntu cannot create USB-disk of Debian. As Boot-Repair-Disk is based on Debian, you will have to use another tool, such as :
- *Lili USB Creator* (http://www.linuxliveusb.com/), to be used from Windows only
- *or UnetBootin* : can be used from Ubuntu (install the unetbootin package) or from Windows (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/)

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello, I slightly simplified the interface, so that repair is now even faster: just 1 click !!!

----------


## Blasphemist

I have been using this tool Yann and do very much like it. Thanks for your work!

I ran into something today that made me wonder. I haven't yet figured it out but I'll bring it to your attention anyway. I have a number of Ubuntu based and other distros installed on this laptop. One of them is Oneiric and today I did an update of that while it was the controlling grub. I last installed grub using this tool and did use the feature of adding a kernel option.

When today's software update ran it again updated the kernel and did its update-grub process. I got a grub-pc error about a modified grub config file. One of my options was to have it show me the old and new files but choice of mine seems to have been ignored as it didn't display the files. That is one reason that I don't have this figured out yet fully.

I'll keep using this and will watch for any further occurrence of this. I'm in the process of making some changes to optimize and clean up my grub for a bunch of distros so I will be able to test this further.

----------


## critin

_My ubuntu lesson for the day.  

_Thank you for this tool!  I finally wised up and put it into my live usb this morning when I lost my grub.  I didn't realize I could simply add it to a live distro.  Now as long as I don't forget which usb stick it's on and copy over it, I'm all set.  I wish it was pre-installed to iso's, but this works just as well now that I know it.  (I already had it on my permanent install to use after installing new iso's)

Thanks YannBuntu!  It's a very useful tool.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello!




> I wish it was pre-installed to iso's


Indeed Boot-Repair is already pre-installed in several distros :
- Ubuntu Secured : an Ubuntu CD with Boot-Repair and 2 other useful tools
- Boot-Repair-Disk : a rescue CD
- Hybryde : a distro that allows to change DE in 1 click without unlog !




> I have been using this tool Yann and do very much like it.


Happy it helps!




> it didn't display the files.


This is not related with Boot-Repair: the window asking if you want to keep the old conf file is normal (i think it appears each time grub-pc package is updated, on condition that you modified your /etc/default/grub, which is the case for you because you added a kernel option). But it should have displayed the 2 files, so I recommend you open a bug towards grub-pc (i don't remember the name of the configuration window that proposes "keep old or new conf file?", maybe "debconf" or something..).

----------


## mosaic2s

> Hi mosaic2s,
> 
> First I recommend you always check the md5 of the ISO you download, not only Boot-Repair-Disk but also other Ubuntu ISOs.
> *The md5 of Boot-Repair-Disk ISO can be found by clicking on the (i) button of this page:* https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
> 
> (on this page you will also see that the ISO is about 350Mo 
> 
> To calculate the md5 of your ISO, you can use the Check-File-Integrity tool: http://bipede.info/bipede/index.php?...file-integrity
> 
> ...


The file size has changed indeed. that must be the problem at my end. however to download 350mb and then start over - it is easier to boot from existing CD and then install the boot-repair utility - takes hardly 5 min.

I used 2 methods to create live-usb - one from ubuntu - other tuxboot. both yielded same results. unetbootin has been modified to create tuxboot. it works for clonezilla. and should work for this also.

----------


## YannBuntu

I did not know Tuxboot. Thanks for the feedback, i'll try it when i have time.

----------


## lswartz

Thank you very much. It worked perfectly after I installed Win 7 on my computer with 10.04.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## uaebuntu

Domo Origato YannBuntu!

I had a screwed up Grub2 after a software upgrade on my MINT 11 64bit system, tried a manual repair and a purge and reinstall of GRUB with no luck.

Installed your Boot Repair utility into my Mint Live CD and it worked like a charm.

----------


## candtalan

Really good tool Thanks!
I used the live CD

boot-repair-disk
http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/

----------


## CosmicVoyager

Greetings,

Is there a version of Boot Repair CD that uses the 3.0 kernel from Ubuntu 11.10 beta? A beta version?

Thanks

----------


## ottosykora

@YannBuntu

OK, one + for you today

I just have used your disk with success on small HP where I needed to restore generic mbr for w7 boot.

But still wish you include the 'replace grub2 with grub legacy' function as this is needed in many cases.
Actually I did it many times 'by hand', but just today on that small HP netbook I made a typo and screwed partially.

But now all is fine again.

----------


## Blasphemist

> @YannBuntu
> 
> OK, one + for you today
> 
> I just have used your disk with success on small HP where I needed to restore generic mbr for w7 boot.
> 
> But still wish you include the 'replace grub2 with grub legacy' function as this is needed in many cases.
> Actually I did it many times 'by hand', but just today on that small HP netbook I made a typo and screwed partially.
> 
> But now all is fine again.


I'm curious about why you sometimes need to downgrade grub. Could you explain that to me. See like that wouldn't be a good idea for any buntu flavor at least because of the kernel update process.

----------


## Blasphemist

> Greetings,
> 
> Is there a version of Boot Repair CD that uses the 3.0 kernel from Ubuntu 11.10 beta? A beta version?
> 
> Thanks


Related to this, I could swear I downloaded an 11.10 secured cd last week and can't seem to find it now. Is there one or is my memory all the way gone?


Thanks

----------


## ottosykora

many situations ask for installation of complete bootloader into the actual root partition.
This is when someone has more operating systems and uses boot manager partition and chainloads from there, or any other chainloading by use of third party boot manager, or windows boot manger or similar situation where the first part of grub should not be in mbr and bootsector of the drive.

Apparently the grub2 files are much bigger then legacy grub and there fore the can be damaged when moved. I did experience this after distro upgrades.
During installation of grub2 into partition by hand, even warning given by the developers of it is displayed

Problems never appear with grub legacy.

At the last install , I use boot manager of windows, so grub has to go to partition and has no other function there then boot the own system there.
Here it is clearly more stable then grub2.

----------


## ottosykora

@YannBuntu

why it is needed to have internet connection during the work with the repair disk?

Could it not be done so that all essential components are on the disk itself?

----------


## Arbiel

Hi Yann

I fully appreciate your piece of software. The tutorial you wrote about how to use it is however lacking some informations :
when restoring the MBR, the options are sort of
mrc
mbr_c
mbr_f
altmbr
and so on.

Can you, please, include in you tutorial, the meaning of this various options

Arbiel

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi all, thanks for your kind messages. Just quick answers because i'm on holidays with very few pc access.

@ottosykora: boot-repair can work off-line as it contains all important packages, but it is better to connect to internet in order to get the very last updates.

@Arbiel: the default option (mbr) is the one to try first, and it works in all cases i tested. If it does not work, please tell me and try the following choices.

@Blasphemist: i did not create a Ubuntu Secured 10.10 yet, but i will do so when 10.10 is released.

----------


## Arbiel

Hi Yann

J'espère que tes vacances sont agréables, et ensoleillées, ce qui n'a pas vraiment été le cas en Normandie cet été.

The idea was just that, when confronted with the choice that he does not understand, the user may get a little confused. I eventually chose the mbr entry, and it did just run fine.

If this could please you, if you explain me what the various option mean, I'll make a pleasure to help you with the documentation, in both languages.

Arbiel

----------


## HutchMeister

After starting Boot-Repair I'm seeing the message "Enabling RAID.  This may require several minutes...".

It's been enabling for more than 30 mins, I suspect something may be wrong, any ideas?

----------


## YannBuntu

@HutchMeister: this is not normal. Please open a terminal and run the following commands:


```
sudo fdisk -l
```



```
sudo parted -l
```



```
sudo os-prober
```

please indicate their output and also the output of this script.

----------


## PayPaul

This may be a real dummy question but I'll fire away. Can the boot repair cd be used on a Wubi Installation? Can it also restore a wubi installation before some changes were made?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> This may be a real dummy question but I'll fire away. Can the boot repair cd be used on a Wubi Installation? Can it also restore a wubi installation before some changes were made?


There is no silly question  :Wink:  
Currently, most of Wubi problems won't be solved by Boot-Repair.
I need help from Wubi experts to add such features.

----------


## YannBuntu

This morning, I had the surprise to see that someone had added the following comments in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, so I would like to say a word about them :




> Security Warning
> 
> The instructions below should be disregarded due to unacceptable security vulnerabilities. In particular, the currently posted code for Boot-Repair will do the following, all of which are unacceptable:
> 
> 1. It downloads and executes scripts (as root), from two different insecure locations via http.
> 
> 2. The scripts adds, without your knowledge, an un-trusted third-party package repository allowing any user with control of that system to install and run arbitrary code on your system.
> 
> Further, despite impressions to the contrary, Boot-Repair is NOT an official offering of Ubuntu.


- First, Boot-Repair is executed as root, because it is the only way to repair the boot (installing GRUB, using os-prober, or modifying the MBR, all require adminitrator privileges). All other tools dealing with boot will also use root privileges. 
- Second,  Boot-Repair auto-updates itself from its PPA when starting. Anyway, to install Boot-Repair, the only current way is to add this PPA.
- Boot-Repair second button ("Create a Boot-Info Summary") downloads and executes Boot-Info-Script (http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/　), which is widely used on this forum to diagnose boot problems.
- If someone is afraid of downloading something from http, he can use Boot-Repair offline.
- Boot-Repair is not in Ubuntu repositories (that is why it is needed to install a PPA). 
- Boot-Repair is open-source (GNU-GPL), and Boot-Info-Script too, so anybody can check its code. 

Is there such a paranoiac "Security warning" in all wiki pages talking about a PPA software ?
Proprietary (closed-source) softwares are far more dangerous than PPA software, and they are installed with root privileges too. Is there such paranoia for Google Talk plugin for example ?

----------


## drs305

I created the Grub 2 community doc page, as well as others, which are open to others for editing (but not as open as a normal wiki). From time to time I'm surprised what shows up on the page. Even though our input in Community documentation is reviewed, things get input that sometimes aren't correct, or are misspelled, etc. 

Previous pages are saved for review, so if you need to edit the latest be sure to make a detailed comment on why the change is being made. Others should review these changes/reasons before editing and your modifications and explanations for editing are submitted for review.

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks drs305, but my concern was not about how to use the wiki (I am ubuntu-fr wiki admin since 2007), but about the way this user added such a "I have doubts, so don't use this app" comment in the wiki without even discussing about it on this forum (nor directly with me) before.
I made this app open-source (GPLv3), and I spend a lot of time to improve it and help people, so I am a bit sad to see this person spent time to look at the code but only took time to write such a bad comment instead of suggesting improvements.
I hope my last comment will answer his worries, and anybody is welcome to ask more details if necessary.

By the way, there is no page about PPAs in the wiki... if i have time i will translate the ubuntu-fr one.

----------


## worb

The security issues in Boot-Repair are both real and severe. The degree to which YannBuntu dismisses or excuses the issues further raises concern. 

There are at least two serious issues in the current implementation:

1. While executing as root, Boot-Repair pulls a script from the web via "http" and executes it. In this way, neither the authenticity of the host nor the code are checked. Anyone with a basic understanding of software security would be shocked at this. There are many ways to attack this scenario, some of which would yield control of every system on which Boot-Repair is run!

2. Boot-Repair adds, during execution, YannBuntu's personal ppa to the system. This occurs even if the user chose to download the source so as to avoid doing this to install it! Attacks on this could yield control of every system on which Boot-Repair is installed!

In response to YannBuntu's message above:

- First, Boot-Repair is executed as root, because it is the only way to  repair the boot (installing GRUB, using os-prober, or modifying the MBR,  all require adminitrator privileges). All other tools dealing with boot  will also use root privileges. 
*-- Of course it need to run as root. That is not the problem here. However, once software is running as root, the security bar is raised. Boot-Repair is doing things considered unacceptable in software even when NOT running as root.*

- Second,  Boot-Repair auto-updates itself from its PPA when starting.  Anyway, to install Boot-Repair, the only current way is to add this PPA.
*-- No software should ever update automatically w/o consent of the user. Further, the software should not register itself with the system's update engine w/o explicit consent of the user.
*
- Boot-Repair second button ("Create a Boot-Info Summary") downloads and executes Boot-Info-Script (http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/　), which is widely used on this forum to diagnose boot problems.
*-- There is a reason people download code via https, and/or check signatures of code after download. If you are going to pull and execute scripts while running as root, you need to pull these from trusted, secure, sources and check signatures. This is not debatable.
*
- If someone is afraid of downloading something from http, he can use Boot-Repair off-line.
*-- Assuming they know they SHOULD be afraid, which they won't since you've deleted the heads-up on the Wiki.* 

- Boot-Repair is not in Ubuntu repositories (that is why it is needed to install a PPA). 
*-- The degree to which you've integrated the documentation of it with items that ARE a part of the official distribution creates the impression otherwise.*

- Boot-Repair is open-source (GNU-GPL), and Boot-Info-Script too, so anybody can check its code. 
*-- With the attack vectors you've opened up with Boot-Repair, there is no way for a user to know for sure what exactly they've run on their system.*

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for taking time to detail your thoughts.
- What do you recommend to improve the security during of Boot-Info-Script download and execution ?
- What do you recommend to improve the security of Boot-Repair update ?

----------


## worb

YannBuntu - 

You absolutely need to pull it from distribution for now. You have no right to introduce the kind of security risks that this software contains to anybody else's system. 

You should also understand that major software vendors and open-source developers alike would ship critical security patches ASAP for the kinds of issues in your code. 

I'm not here  to train you in secure software development, nor to contribute to the improvement of "boot-repair".

Per your prior replies, and per your code, I honestly do not think you are qualified to write software that runs as root and is distributed to thousands, if not more, computers.

----------


## YannBuntu

Coming from such a rude person, who has zero contribution on Launchpad, only 2 posts on this forum, and shows such bad will, I don't know if it's a bad joke or else (conflict of interest ?).  :Rolling Eyes: 

I would really be happy to understand exactly what the "risk" is, and by which mechanism a problem could arise. Are Launchpad and Sourceforge servers risky ?

Admitting it is risky to update from Launchpad, that would mean that all PPA softwares are risky !!! 
Admitting it is risky to download from SourceForge, that would mean that thousands of Free Software have the same risk !!! And this risk also exists when using Boot-Info-Script "without Boot-Repair". 

Anyway, if these servers are risky, what we could do for now is disabling the auto-update, and including Boot-Info-Script inside Boot-Repair.

Any "productive" comments are welcome.

----------


## worb

*OK:* User knowingly registers a ppa for third-party software.
*NOT OK:* Script running as root registers a ppa and automatically performs an update w/o user consent or knowledge.

*OK:* Script running as root downloads script via https, validates cryptographic signature of script, and then executes script as root.
*NOT OK:* Script running as root downloads script via http and executes script as root.

Regarding ppa security, any ppa is only as secure as the owner of that ppa. In the case of Boot-Repair, YannBuntu effectively now has easy root access to every system on which it has ever been installed or run. So too would anyone who compromises YannBuntu's personal credentials or systems. For software that does not need to run as root, the risk is considerably less and perhaps tolerable. For software that runs as root, it is unacceptable. 

Regarding downloading, from within a script running as root, additional scripts via http, without signature check, and executing them as root: does the problem with this really need to be explained to anybody?

----------


## YannBuntu

I made the following changes:
- update is now optional
- included the Boot-Info-Script into Boot-Repair package (no download any more)

In the future, please report bugs in the bug tracker, and tick the "This bug is a security vulnerability" checkbutton if necessary.

----------


## c-shadow

Does it still install dmraid and mdraid packages if not present on the system?

----------


## YannBuntu

Yes it proposes to install them when RAID is detected (currently when the string "raid" or "/dev/mapper" is detected in the output of the "blkid" command).

Thanks for having filed a bug report. I put the link here for others: https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/873473

@all: does anybody know how to reliabily detect the RAID type ?

----------


## Blasphemist

This project is a very useful tool and I for one have seen that questions are promptly answered and requested changes handled quickly as possible. To me this is another example of the proper function and strength of the FOSS community.

I've watched the recent posts in this thread and have to comment. We've seen really very good security related enhancement ideas passed on in a way showing a lack of just plain common human respect. It just seems like much too often these days people just don't care about being nice. I know I'm going to see a lot of that in the media but I'd really rather not see that directed against someone providing a FOSS project that really helps a lot of people. Enough said.

I'd like to pass on some feedback toward making this project better and participate as best I can in making that happen. What is the best venue for passing enhancement requests? I don't yet have the skills to code in this project but I am working slowly toward that. I have requests concerning what is gathered for and presented to the user. 

Like many others, it really helps for me to learn from using this to solve my issues and those of others I help in these forums. Given the recent discussion related to the boot info summary, this seems like a good time to really take a look at how that is used and how it could be improved. Should I discuss that here or on sourceforge or in some other way? Just let me know what your preference is for what I hope is a helpful conversation. I'm also available to help with testing and maybe more over time.

Thanks much

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks Jim for your kind words, and for helping people on this forum.

For suggestions, please fill a bug report on Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair), and affect it as "wishlist", I find it easier to follow up.

----------


## Blasphemist

> Thanks Jim for your kind words, and for helping people on this forum.
> 
> For suggestions, please fill a bug report on Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair), and affect it as "wishlist", I find it easier to follow up.


Will do, thanks!

----------


## dennymeta

Just used this tool and it destroyed the partition tables on all three of my connected hard drives, not just the one I wanted to repair (hdb).  The /dev/hda partition table is particularly interesting now, with partitions of unknown type, of random lengths, in non-sequential order (thought that last bit was particularly interesting).  /dev/hda was the drive my main system was on, with all my personal data, so I'm a bit annoyed about that.

Unfortunately I don't have the pastebin reference so there's probably not much that can be done in the way of debugging, but I wanted to sound a note of caution - if this thing goes wrong, it goes _really dramatically_ wrong, with potentially widespread effects.  At a bare minimum, I'd recommend detaching any working drives from the system before you let Boot-Repair loose on the non-working ones.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Denny, thanks for your feedback, and sorry for the trouble. 
To repair the partition tables i suggest recovery tools such as TestDisk.
After this, to help debug, please send me by email (yannubuntu ATT gmail) a ZIP of the /var/log/clean folder which should be located in your Ubuntu partition.

----------


## EC120

Seems like a nice tool that can solve a lot of problems automatically, but I don't know how to use it in my scenario.  :Think: 

I have a disk with 4 partitions and need to install grub in sda2, not sda (mbr)
But there is only one option available under Place GRUB into: drop-down menu - *sda*



more info about my issue is in this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863379

----------


## drs305

> Seems like a nice tool that can solve a lot of problems automatically, but I don't know how to use it in my scenario.


If you want to install Grub to a partition rather than the MBR so you can chainload it you would use the bottom option in the graphic you posted.

----------


## EC120

Can't do that because in my case there was sda5, I think, for chainloading, not sda2.
Why is that option fixed instead of drop-down menu so user can choose the location to force GRUB into?

----------


## mörgæs

Just a quick 'thank you'. Finally I had some booting trouble, so I could test the ISO. It worked like a charm.

When using the boot CD, one should be patient. The program might take several minutes to run - just wait, it is not frozen.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello

*@EC120:* the chainload option only proposes to install GRUB2's "first stage" into the partition containing the "second stage" (= the partition that you select at the right of "OS to boot by default")

*@mörgæs:* glad to see you tried it  :Wink:  currently the "recommended repair" performs by default a fsck (filesystem repair) on all partitions, which takes time, before reinstalling GRUB (or restoring MBR). I think I will deactivate this fsck by default (it will remain possible to activate it in the Advanced options), because I am not sure of fsck package's reliability (if some fsck's expert read this, I would be happy to get some advice). This would considerably accelerate the repair.

----------


## rosiet

Thank you thank you thank you for this wonderful app YannBuntu!!  Worked like a dream (though I had to go through the rigmarole of installing synaptic in order to install pastebinit and gawk - no idea why synaptic isn't there by default in 11.10).

You've just turned a miserable morning into a very happy one.  :Very Happy:

----------


## martini1179

> Hi martini1179,
> Boot-Repair should work also with GRUB Legacy. 
> Remark : the "purge" option uninstalls GRUB (grub grub-pc and grub-common) packages, and reinstalls grub-pc.


So just to be clear, if I want to get GRUB *legacy* to work when I install Windows 7 _after_ I install Ubuntu, instead of clicking the "recommended repair" button, I should go into Advanced Options>>GRUB Location and then click the "Purge and reinstall the GRUB of:" option? 

If so, I will be essentially updating GRUB legacy to GRUB "2.0", right? 

Will this sort of update cause me any boot problems?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Martini,

Basically:
- the "Recommended repair" will do what is ticked by default in the "Advanced options". 
- the "OS to boot by default:" option (in the Advanced options) will just reinstall the GRUB (Legacy or GRUB2) which is already in the OS you choose at the right-side of "OS to boot by default:". If your system had Legacy, it will remain Legacy.
- the "Purge and reinstall the GRUB of:" option (in the Advanced options) will completely purge the GRUB (Legacy or GRUB2) of the OS you choose at the right-side of "Purge and reinstall the GRUB of:", then it will guide you to reinstall GRUB2 in it.

Each version of Ubuntu ships with a newer version of Grub. And each version of Grub corrects some bugs, and bring new ones, so we cannot be sure that the last Grub will work better on your system that the one you are using now.

First of all, I recommend you check on your current Ubuntu system the version of Grub you are using (search "grub" in Synaptic).

----------


## LeDechaine

> Hello,
> To answer your questions, Boot-Repair is not 64bits-only. It can be used both in 32bits and 64bits session, but when run from a 32bits session it cannot repair the GRUB of a 64bits Linux (that's a limitation of the chroot system).
> Generally people who use only 64bits systems/CD, or 32bits systems&CD so there is no problem.


You're wrong. I'm using an ubuntu 11.10 32-bit liveCD to add grub to an ubuntu 9.04 32-bit system and Boot-Repair tells me "Please use this software in a 64bits session." looks like your software verifies if the computer supports 64-bit, but doesn't care about the installed system itself.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi LeDechaine.
I will check this point again, thanks.
FYI, Ubuntu 9.04 is not supported any more. Only 10.04 and later are supported by Boot-Repair.

----------


## LeDechaine

> Hi LeDechaine.
> I will check this point again, thanks.
> FYI, Ubuntu 9.04 is not supported any more. Only 10.04 and later are supported by Boot-Repair.


Which basically means boot-repair won't work for me anyway?

----------


## mörgæs

No matter if Boot-repair works or not you should let go of 9.04 and install a supported release. It is dangerous to use a release which has not received security bug fixes for more than a year.

----------


## LeDechaine

> No matter if Boot-repair works or not you should let go of 9.04 and install a supported release. It is dangerous to use a release which has not received security bug fixes for more than a year.


Dangerous? Hell, you must be afraid to go outside.
Thanks for the useless comment about my computer with no internet access.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello
"Boot-repair supports 10.04 and later" means that I ensure the best I can that it works for these versions only. For 9.10 and previous versions, it may work, and if not, I won't spend time to make it work.

If you want to keep 9.04, and if Boot-Repair does not work for this outdated version, you will have to repair your boot manually. For this it may be useful to know that Ubuntu 9.04 uses GRUB Legacy (which also is not supported any more).

If not, you can simply use your Ubuntu 11.10 CD to reinstall 11.10 above (or in dual-boot with) your current 9.04 system. This will install GRUB2.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* I need help to improve GRUB2 reinstall on RAID5 and RAID1+0. Any clue/tutorial is welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## ktmom

Thanks for the tool YannBuntu.  That just saved me when I did something stupid to my myth install.  Fixed in recorded time!

(do you have a ppa to upgrade the stupid "ideas" I keep getting?  :Capital Razz:  )

----------


## YannBuntu

Glad to help  :Smile: 
The PPA is here: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/
if you have any suggestions, don't hesitate to write them on this forum  :Smile:

----------


## LeDechaine

I can confirm you that this software does NOT work for Ubuntu 9.04. And I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired of fixing things that would never have been supposed to break, so I quit, bye.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* there are now packages for Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) on the PPA. Any feedback is welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Steve James

Great tool - the first time I used it. Thanks a lot. Installed Win7 on a dual boot machine and lost the GRUB script. Used the boot repair disk to recover. Fantastic. Had a recurrence a few days later but now the GRUB options greyed out and I cant recover the GRUB. Running Ubuntu 11.0 Might have applied some updates in between the two instance.   Any suggestions? Help!?
Thanks again.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Steve,
please boot a Ubuntu CD, choose "Try Ubuntu", connect internet, run Boot-Repair, click "Recommended repair", and indicate me the URL that will appear.

----------


## Steve James

Used a Ubuntu 10.04 CD and downloaded from PPA...and did as instructed in Ubuntu Community i.e.

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair

It ran Boot repair straightaway. Previously I am sure I had to then invoke it by typing boot-repair at the CLI. 
Grub tabs still greyed out. Says it repaired successfully.

Presume this is what you need:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/752068/

Await with bated breath.....

----------


## drs305

Steve,

The RESULTS.txt does not find an Ubuntu partition on the only drive it found. The only linux partition it found was a swap partition:



> Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System
> 
> /dev/sda1    *          2,048       206,847       204,800   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
> /dev/sda2             206,848   193,454,079   193,247,232   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
> /dev/sda3         193,456,126   488,280,063   294,823,938   5 Extended
> */dev/sda5         476,264,448   488,280,063    12,015,616  82 Linux swap / Solaris*


It also doesn't find Grub installed in the MBR:



> *=> Syslinux MBR (3.61-4.03) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.*


In Boot Repair's own output section, it confirms this finding:



> 1 disks with OS, 1 OS : *0 Linux*, 0 MacOS, 1 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.

----------


## Steve James

Oh dear..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
I have just checked using the disk utility tool and you are right the partition that used to have my Ubuntu now just says FREE
Somehow with my tinkering I have managed to lose it. Luckily I have most of my stuff backed up - I think! 
Is there any way to recover something from this partition. Appreciate this is a separate matter.

----------


## rthamilt

When using boot-repair in an Ubuntu 11.10 live session, boot repair wants to install grub/ in a weird partition.

I've got a small automatically created Win7 partition, a main Win7 partition, then partitions for /, /home, and swap.  boot-repair only gives me options to install grub into sda2 (Win7 main partition) or sda6 (/home partition), both incorrect.  sda5 (/) isn't a choice anywhere.  Any advice?

http://paste.ubuntu.com/752087/

----------


## drs305

@ Steve,

If nothing has been written to the unallocated space, you can probably use TestDisk to restore the missing partition.

Here is a link on how to use TestDisk,
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestD...n_table_status

As you implied, it would be best to open a new thread if you need more assistance with this.

----------


## Steve James

Many thanks. Will try that out. Ulp...

----------


## YannBuntu

> you can probably use TestDisk to restore the missing partition.


+1. If the partition cannot be recovered completely, maybe there is a chance to recover some files.

----------


## YannBuntu

> When using boot-repair in an Ubuntu 11.10 live session, boot repair wants to install grub/ in a weird partition.
> 
> I've got a small automatically created Win7 partition, a main Win7 partition, then partitions for /, /home, and swap.  boot-repair only gives me options to install grub into sda2 (Win7 main partition) or sda6 (/home partition), both incorrect.  sda5 (/) isn't a choice anywhere.  Any advice?
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752087/


By default (the "Recommended repair"), Boot-Repair will reinstall the GRUB of Ubuntu (sda5) into the MBR of sda. Did you try it ?

(the sda2 and sda6 you see are at the right-side of "Use a separate /boot", aren't they?)

----------


## noadvertise

this software didn't ask for WHICH drive to repair the boot record on, it destroyed my boot disk (usb)

going back to command line for me!

----------


## YannBuntu

Sorry for this problem. (This should have not happened, as since 3.X versions, Boot-Repair does not install GRUB in USB disks, except if chosen by the user, or if it contains an OS.)
Please could you indicate your BootInfo URL so that we can debug ?

Please remember that *the "Recommended repair" will perform the actions that are selected by default when you click on "Advanced options".* These options allow to select where to install GRUB.

Furthermore, *Boot-Repair creates a backup of the MBR of all disks before applying changes*, so that you can restore it in case of problem.
If you need help to restore your original USB disk's MBR, please send me by email (yannubuntu ATT gmail.com) the /clean (or /var/log/clean) folder that is in your OS partition.

----------


## c.cobb

Hi YannBuntu,
I installed your app to a 32bit Ubuntu 10.04 session running on a Live USB this morning, and also received the error "Please use this softare in a 64bits session." The system that I'm recovering is also 32bit Ubuntu 10.04, and I've never installed a 64bit OS. 

A couple of other comments. The defaults would have broken my system badly (wants to install Grub to *all* MBRs by default), and I *almost* just clicked the "Apply" button without looking at the Advanced options. This also could have potentially damaged my system: while the "OS to boot by default" (recognized on sdb5, and the "Place GRUB into:" (with "sdb" selected) were correct, the "Separate /boot partition:" was recognized as sdc1, which is on a different device. So it's good for me that it didn't work anyway. (I still don't know what will happen to the boot partition -- do you reinstall /boot/grub/* files? -- if so, what happens to the existing grub.cfg file?)

My system has 3 disks: WinXP with XP loader, and 2 that are (mostly) mirror images of Ubuntu. The disk I wanted to repair was my backup Ubuntu disk that never had Grub2 installed, and still had an old WinXP Pro boot loader on it. 

While I haven't read all of the postings in this thread, I've read most since page 11 (since last August), and I have to say that while this is a very nice idea, the potential for problems -- given the various possible scenarios -- is rather high. Thank you for fixing the security issues BTW -- that concerned me a lot as well.

Since the alternative is to use one or two simple command lines, I would ask that you consider updating the documentation for boot-repair, in at least three locations: the Recovering page, your community docco page, and on your website, to indicate this is beta software and to use it at risk.

Of course the hard part of using the two "simple" command lines is figuring out which options and arguments to use, and your GUI tool is a nice idea. If I can provide you with any information that will help improve your app, please let me know. I have a log that includes before and after, and a screen shot that you are welcome to.
Solo mis dos centavos,

p.d. just thought of this: if the system you analyze is not drop-dead simple to figure out, maybe best to automatically open the Advanced options page so your users can see what to expect. 

p.p.d. if this had updated the MBR on my USB stick, I would have been *seriously* bummed!

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello c.cobb,

Thanks for your interesting feedback.

The 32-bit thing looks like a bug (that I thought I had fixed few days ago), please click the "Create BootInfo report" button and indicate in a new bug report the URL that will appear.

Concerning your USB stick: as said previously, Boot-Repair does not install GRUB into USB disks which don't contain any OS detected by os-prober. I should change the "all disks" label by something like "all disks except USB without OS".

Concerning the default separate /boot partition, please fill in a new bug report too. (best with your BootInfo URL too).

Concerning your question about what happens to the /boot/grub files: the default ("OS to boot by default") will basically just reinstall GRUB (grub-install --recheck ,then update-grub), while the "Purge and reinstall the GRUB of" option will purge (apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common), delete /boot/grub, then reinstall the package (apt-get install grub-pc) and reinstall GRUB (grub-install --recheck ,then update-grub).

About the "beta" status: I agree that the tool is not perfect, and will never be able to solve 100% of the boot problems that exist. Nevertheless, it is used by ~500 people/day since more than 1 year, and considering the very little number of unsolved cases i saw, i guess that it succeeds for what is aimed at ("repairing most frequent boot problems"). It depends on what "beta" means for you, but for me B-R is less "beta" than.. GRUB2 for example  :Wink: 

Your suggestion to automatically open the Advanced options for "advanced users" (e.g. when a separate /boot is detected) is a good idea. Please fill in a blueprint here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/boot-repair

----------


## c.cobb

YannBuntu,
Well, with numbers like those, you're doing something right!

I'll file the bugs and blueprint w/in the next couple of days.

And great to know my USB stick wouldn't have been altered. ;-)

Just to confirm, since I did not want any of Grub's config files changed on any disk, I should have unchecked all the Advanced Main Options except for "Restore MBR," which would only run the install and skip the update, is that right?
Thanks,

----------


## bcbc

~500 people a day requiring a boot repair? Ouch. That's not a very good stat for Ubuntu.

----------


## mörgæs

How do you measure that?

----------


## YannBuntu

hello




> I'll file the bugs and blueprint w/in the next couple of days.


Yes please. For information, this 32/64bit bug has been solved yesterday, please update your Boot-Repair and check if your problem is solved now. If not, please open a new bug report.





> Just to confirm, since I did not want any of Grub's config files changed on any disk, I should have unchecked all the Advanced Main Options except for "Restore MBR," which would only run the install and skip the update, is that right?


"Restore MBR" option does not install nor update GRUB. It just makes the select MBR "generic" (syslinux type). If GRUB was installed in this MBR this will remove GRUB from it. But this will not affect the GRUB config files which are in the /boot folder.

If you want to reinstall/update GRUB without changing your grub conf files, you just need to select "Reinstall GRUB", and unselect "Unhide boot menu". 


@bcbc: I agree. I would add that's not good stats for GRUB2  :Sad: 

@mörgæs: via an anonymous ping system. Stats can be found here. It's not very sophisticated, but it helps see which functions are most used, so which functions should be improved in priority. I hope one day it will also be a good feedback for GRUB devs.

----------


## c.cobb

YannBuntu, thank you for the clarification.

bcbc, at first reading, I also thought 500/day sounded extreme. However, consider that 18 months ago one report gives 12 million Ubuntu users, and that 500/day is around 185K uses per year. Even if every use was a unique person, that would mean 1.5% of Ubuntu users are using boot-repair. A more recent article estimates 20 million users. 

And thanks, YannBuntu, for clarifying your stats process. Any undocumented "phone home" features are unpleasant, and this was another cause for concern. 

BTW, I don't see the need for boot-repair as a problem either with Ubuntu or with Grub2, but yet another example of the arrogance of a certain Redmond-based software developer who refuses to play nice with anyone else in the known universe. :-( I expect that a lot of users will want/need to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows for the foreseeable future.

----------


## mörgæs

> @mörgæs: via an anonymous ping system. Stats can be found here.


Though it's anonymous I think you should warn people about what is going on. I didn't see any information about this when I used Boot-Repair.

----------


## YannBuntu

I understand. I added a disclaimer on Boot-Repair's website.

----------


## mörgæs

Thanks, but I was more thinking of letting Boot-Repair itself show this information. I don't think many people read Sourceforge before installing.

----------


## mbdev

Hey, I'm just stopping by to say THANK YOU very much  :Smile: 

I have Ubuntu 11.10 x64, and Windows 7 x64 dual boot. Yesterday I've decided to change sizes of my Win partitions, and well, my booting messed up. I started to receive this strange message "serious errors while mounting /", when booting Ubuntu.

Every time I chose "Press I to ignore", and all was fine, except my swap partition didn't mount automatically at start-up. I had to mount it manually every time. Neither editing /etc/fstab nor grub conf nor refreshing every setting, updating settings (and so on) helped.

But, when I used boot-repair with default repairs profile, all problems went away, now my Ubuntu works like charm again  :Smile:  So, once more, thanks a lot!

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello
several new options:
- one that solves the FlexNet error
- one to easily backup the partition table, MBR, logs on a USB disk
- one to deactivate the participation to statistics of use

----------


## drs305

Thanks!  :Guitar: 

I don't use Windows but I've always thought that FlexNet 'bug' was nasty!

We all appreciate the work you are doing to help solve Grub problems.

Happy holidays!

----------


## freacert

sounds great, but the update-manager cannot find the package.  :Sad: 



```
erik@erik:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
[sudo] password for erik: 
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
gpg: solicitando clave xxxxxxx de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: clave xxxxxxxxx: clave pública "Launchpad PPA for YannUbuntu" importada
gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 1
gpg:               importadas: 1  (RSA: 1)
erik@erik:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu
Des:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198B]
Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-es
Ign http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main Translation-es      
Des:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg [316B]                        
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-es
Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Des:3 http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg [198B]                    
Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-es          
Des:4 http://dl.google.com stable Release [1347B]                              
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg                                
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-es                
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-es          
Obj http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release.gpg                            
Des:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release [14,0kB]                          
Des:6 http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release [8215B]                       
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-es            
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-es          
Des:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release.gpg [198B]               
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Translation-es        
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/restricted Translation-es  
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Translation-es    
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/multiverse Translation-es  
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/free Translation-es                   
Des:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg [198B]              
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-es       
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-es 
Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Translation-es   
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Translation-es 
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports Release.gpg                      
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/restricted Translation-es
Des:9 http://archive.canonical.com lucid/partner Packages [15,4kB]             
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/main Translation-es      
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/multiverse Translation-es
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/universe Translation-es  
Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/non-free Translation-es               
Des:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages [1198B]                    
Des:11 http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages [765B]                        
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release                                    
Des:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release [44,7kB]                
Obj http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release                                
Des:13 http://archive.canonical.com lucid/partner Sources [7225B]              
Obj http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid/free Packages                          
Des:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release [44,7kB]               
Obj http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid/non-free Packages                      
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports Release                          
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages                              
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Packages                        
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources     
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Sources
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources 
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages                        
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources                         
Des:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Packages [535kB]           
Des:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Packages [3998B]     
Des:17 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Sources [208kB]            
Des:18 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Sources [1850B]      
Des:19 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages [245kB]       
Des:20 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources [84,6kB]       
Des:21 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Packages [10,5kB]    
Des:22 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources [5073B]      
Des:23 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages [246kB]          
Des:24 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Packages [14B]      
Des:25 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Sources [72,8kB]          
Des:26 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Sources [14B]       
Des:27 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Packages [107kB]      
Des:28 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Sources [28,1kB]      
Des:29 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Packages [4557B]    
Des:30 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Sources [1750B]     
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/restricted Packages              
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/main Packages                    
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/multiverse Packages              
Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/universe Packages                
Descargados 1693kB en 15s (112kB/s)                                            
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Creando árbol de dependencias       
Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete boot-repair-ubuntu
erik@erik:~$
```

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> the update-manager cannot find the package.
> (...)
> sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu
> (...)


Because you are trying to install a package that does not exist any more: boot-repair-ubuntu. (on which website did you find reference to this package? this package is very old and obsolete)

The package to install is: "boot-repair".  (for up-to-date instructions, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair )

----------


## freacert

> Hello
> 
> Because you are trying to install a package that does not exist any more: boot-repair-ubuntu. (on which website did you find reference to this package? this package is very old and obsolete)
> 
> The package to install is: "boot-repair".  (for up-to-date instructions, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair )


Thanks Yann!!

I am trying to find where i found reference to this wrong package. But i would say i just followed the first post in the thread, now i see that is updated... Anyway, googling "sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu" with "" gives me still too many pages which make reference to this package.

----------


## YannBuntu

i will ask some websites to update, but i can't do it for all of them.
As a general advice, i recommend you to always check the official website of the applications you want to install.

----------


## freacert

I made comments on two of those websites, just a little drop of help....

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## sailor420

OK, I've got an interesting issue.

Just used boot-repair to fix my grub2 after re-installing Windows. Booted off a USB flash drive loaded with Ubuntu 11.10, then installed boot-repair from the PPA, and ran.

Now, I get a read error when grub starts, *unless* I leave the USB key in the machine. If the USB key is in the machine, it's fine.

This is obviously somewhat less than ideal. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I tried booting into Ubuntu (installed on the disk, not running off the USB), ejecting the USB key, then installing and running boot-repair, but that didn't do anything either.

I'm stumped--suggestions?

----------


## drs305

> OK, I've got an interesting issue.
> 
> Just used boot-repair to fix my grub2 after re-installing Windows. Booted off a USB flash drive loaded with Ubuntu 11.10, then installed boot-repair from the PPA, and ran.
> 
> Now, I get a read error when grub starts, *unless* I leave the USB key in the machine. If the USB key is in the machine, it's fine.
> 
> This is obviously somewhat less than ideal. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I tried booting into Ubuntu (installed on the disk, not running off the USB), ejecting the USB key, then installing and running boot-repair, but that didn't do anything either.
> 
> I'm stumped--suggestions?


Without seeing specific information, you should be able put grub on your main drive's MBR from a running Ubuntu with (X being the drive letter):


```
sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
sudo update-grub
```

Note that this will overwrite the Windows bootloader information on the MBR, if it exists. Normally Grub can handle booting Windows without any problem, but you should realize that Grub will take control if you install it to the same drive as Windows.

----------


## sailor420

Thanks. Unfortunately, that doesnt seem to be working either--booted up into Ubuntu, ejected the USB key, ran grub-install on /dev/sda (SSD drive that has my Windows install on it), ran update-grub, which found Windows and Ubuntu, then rebooted--but got the same read error. Put the USB key back in and reboot, and its fine.

----------


## drs305

> Thanks. Unfortunately, that doesnt seem to be working either--booted up into Ubuntu, ejected the USB key, ran grub-install on /dev/sda (SSD drive that has my Windows install on it), ran update-grub, which found Windows and Ubuntu, then rebooted--but got the same read error. Put the USB key back in and reboot, and its fine.


From Boot Repair you can run the Boot Info Script. If you post the contents of RESULTS.txt (easier for us) or paste the link where the results can be viewed we might be able to see what is happening.

----------


## sailor420

OK done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789290/

Thanks for the help!

----------


## drs305

> OK done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789290/


Thank you for posting the script results.

Did you install Grub to sdc and do you have your BIOS set to boot the sdc drive (640GB) first?

----------


## sailor420

I believe it installed to all of the drives. I'm set to boot from SDA, which is my SSD first. Should this be changed?

----------


## drs305

> I believe it installed to all of the drives. I'm set to boot from SDA, which is my SSD first. Should this be changed?


Although the boot info script is an excellent tool. It says the sda drive is looking for Ubuntu on partition 5 of the same drive but sometimes the information in the first section is a bit ambivalent  I would try changing the BIOS boot order to sdc and see if it boots.

----------


## sailor420

Ugh, still nothing--tried setting SDC and SDB as first boot disk in BIOS, and it still gave me the "Loading operating system... Read Error" if the USB key wasn't inserted... Sigh.

----------


## drs305

> Ugh, still nothing--tried setting SDC and SDB as first boot disk in BIOS, and it still gave me the "Loading operating system... Read Error" if the USB key wasn't inserted... Sigh.


Since this thread is supposed to be about Boot Repair, it might be best if you start your own thread. You are likely to get more viewers in a new thread. Either include the link to the pastebin or post the contents. 

You can provide a link to this thread if you like, but explain your situation in the new post.

If there is something Boot Repair can do that you haven't tried I'm sure YannBuntu will post in this thread.

----------


## sailor420

OK, done. Hopefully someone will be able to figure this out... It's got me baffled.

New thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post11579345

----------


## YannBuntu

Dear all, 
Some users report lately that Boot-Repair's update may fail (via Update Manager or when running Boot-Repair's self-update). If you have this problem too, here is how to solve it:

type in a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) the 2 following commands :


```
for i in boot-repair clean clean-gui clean-ubiquity-common boot-repair-common boot-sav-gui boot-sav glade2script;do sudo apt-get purge -y $i;done
```

then


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
```

----------


## inorganic

boot-repair appears to be a really excellent application. However, I just had a very scary experience with this application and want to report my experience and hopefully inspire the creators to change the way it works a bit, and also get people to perform a sanity check on my experience.

First, here was my situation. I had a 1TB seagate SATA drive that contained only ubuntu linux 10.4 LTS and no other operating systems. The partitions were:


891GB /
32GB /backup
8GB swap


I'm about 99.9% certain / and /backup were ext3 partitions, because I created this hard disk drive within a few days of ubuntu 10.40 being released, and I don't even recall ext4 being available then.

Somehow my MBR got smashed a couple days ago. I ended up ordering a whole new set of parts to fix and upgrade my computer, though it turned out that wasn't necessary. In case it matters, the new parts are: gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 motherboard, AMD 3.6GHz 8150 FX 8-core CPU, mushkin 2133MHz 8GB DDR3 RAM, 3TB @ 7200RPM seagate hard drive. The rest of the components were not changed (power-supply, DVD burner, nvidia GTX285 graphics card, etc).

I fiddled the BIOS to boot off the DVD, then booted the ubuntu installation DVD and performed the normal installation process to get ubuntu 10.4 LTS installed on the new 3TB hard disk drive. When that was finished, I powered it down, removed the ubuntu DVD, and it booted up just fine.

Then I disconnected the SATA3 cable to the 3TB drive and connected it to the old 1TB drive that stopped booting a couple days earlier. The system would then not boot up, just like before I rebuilt it.

Then I reset the computer and booted up into ubuntu on the DVD (the "live" or "try-it-out" version, or whatever it's called). Then I selected "Places -> Computer" and looked to see whether I could see the 1TB disk drive that would not boot. I could indeed, and the directory tree looked just fine. It appeared like nothing was missing. This led me to believe the MBR was busted, and/or the grub loader.

Then I put the ubuntu installation DVD in the DVD drive and tried again. It came up in with the usual screen that asked whether to boot ubuntu off the DVD, perform a memory test, or boot off the 1TB hard disk drive. When I told it to boot off the defective 1TB hard disk drive, it booted up just fine. This virtually proved my theory that only the MBR and/or grub loader was busted.

I spent a couple days searching for ways to fix my MRB. I found lots of talk about "grub-install" and various schemes with "dd", but I was never able to find out for 100% certain that no more than the first 446 bytes would be written with those techniques, and it was clear that the entire partition table would be destroyed if more than 446 bytes were written.

So I kept searching and eventually found the boot-repair application. So I downloaded it and ran it to take a peek at the drives and see what I could see.

I guess stupidly (as it turned out), I activated the "advanced features" checkbox, then looked around the GUI for what the application would do. In the end, I checked the options to create the "bootinfo summary" report, but UN-checked both "reinstall GRUB" and "restore MBR".

Then I clicked the "apply" button.

Later, when I ran gparted, I noticed with terror that my / and /backup partitions were now labeled as being ext4, not ext3 !!! What the frack, I thought. It wasn't supposed to change anything! Oh, freaking no!!! What have I done?

Anyway, I shutdown, removed the ubuntu installation DVD, then started the computer. To my amazement and relief, the freaking computer booted up ubuntu and everything seems to work.

Somehow, the MBR got fixed... even though both "reinstall GRUB" and "restore MBR" were NOT selected.  Also, the "GRUB location", "GRUB options" and "MBR options" tabs were greyed out, further implying they were irrelevant.  I wrote down the URL where the "bootinfo summary" was uploaded, and it is indeed there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/797990 . I also note that it did not display a "nothing was changed" dialog like is displayed when I simply cancel out of the "boot-repair" application without doing anything.

Maybe or probably I should have selected the button that creates the "bootinfo summary" on the main dialog window [non-advanced features]. However, later I tried that and it too doesn't display a "nothing was changed" dialog after the application ends... so I don't know what to think. That second bootinfo log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/798027 in case it matters. However, when I start the "boot-repair" application, do nothing and just quit out, it does display that "nothing was changed" dialog. Hmmmm.

So, my two issues and questions are:

#1: Why did it repair my the MBR [and/or GRUB] on my disk drive when I had both those options unchecked?

#2: Why did the two ext3 partitions on the hard drive all of a sudden become ext4 partitions after running boot-repair? Remember, that's what gparted says too, not just the "bootinfo summary". I suppose there is some tiny chance that I had ext4 partitions all along, but I really don't think so. Like I said, I don't think ext4 existed (in non-beta) when I created that disk drive in April 2010.

-----

Anyway, it looks like boot-repair did exactly what I needed, and it is a very cool application. However, I think this behavior I observed needs to be fixed! It shouldn't modify the MBR and/or GRUB unless the related check-boxes are selected. And if it is changing ext3 to ext4... what's that all about?

----------


## oldfred

You may have had ext4 partitions? Ubuntu updated grub legacy to boot with ext4 in 9.04 ( I think ) as that was the last version with grub legacy. With 9.10 grub2 became the standard, but you can still use grub legacy with all versions of Ubuntu.

If you had a boot script or fdisk printout from before then we would know for sure.

edit:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
The default file system for installations of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is ext4

Sometimes changing BIOS boot order, rebooting and other odd things have made a system boot that did not. Not the usual case, but some have reported it working on a reboot. There were some issues where partitions needed a change (write of a file) to fix an odd issue. Boot-repair does writes and that may have been just enough, again not common.

Do not use dd to copy anything from your 1GB drive to your 3GB drive as the 3GB is gpt and the 1TB is MBR. They are so different in internal structures that low level copy with dd can cause huge problems.

You have NTFS partitions on your 3TB gpt drive? Windows  will only install in UEFI mode on a gpt drive.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello
additional information:



> Then I put the ubuntu installation DVD in the DVD drive and tried again. It came up in with the usual screen that asked whether to boot ubuntu off the DVD, perform a memory test, or boot off the 1TB hard disk drive. When I told it to boot off the defective 1TB hard disk drive, it booted up just fine. This virtually proved my theory that only the MBR and/or grub loader was busted.


I think that proves that your MBR and GRUB were already fine at this time. (so before you used Boot-Repair)
As Oldfred wrote, there may be some other problem which may be linked to BIOS. Please tell us if your boot problem happens again.




> my / and /backup partitions were now labeled as being ext4, not ext3 !!!


I confirm what Olfred said: Ubuntu uses ext4 per default, so what you observed is normal.
And i can add that Boot-Repair does not have any option to change ext3 to ext4. 




> it did not display a "nothing was changed" dialog like is displayed when I simply cancel out of the "boot-repair" application without doing anything.


This is normal behaviour of Boot-Repair. It displays "nothing was changed" only when we click on "cancel".
But for information, creating a BootInfo Summary does not change anything too.




> #1: Why did it repair my the MBR [and/or GRUB] on my disk drive when I had both those options unchecked?


See above: your MBR (and GRUB) was already ok. 
Boot-Repair does not touch the MBR when those 2 options are unchecked.




> #2: Why did the two ext3 partitions on the hard drive all of a sudden become ext4 partitions after running boot-repair?


when you reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04, it used ext4 by default. ext3 came from upgrades from your previous install. 

Anyway, thanks for your feedback.

----------


## inorganic

> You may have had ext4 partitions? Ubuntu updated grub legacy to boot with ext4 in 9.04 ( I think ) as that was the last version with grub legacy. With 9.10 grub2 became the standard, but you can still use grub legacy with all versions of Ubuntu.
> 
> If you had a boot script or fdisk printout from before then we would know for sure.
> 
> edit:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
> The default file system for installations of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is ext4


It is possible I chose ext4 when I installed 10.04 LTS. However, I am always very wary to adopt anything even remotely newish or beta when it comes to filesystems --- too much depends on correct operation. However, it is possible. Note that I never just accept the default partitions when I create a new installation of linux. I always go through and manually select everything. But it is still possible that I selected ext4, though I could swear I've seen ext3 many times in the past 2 years I've had it. But maybe not. BTW, did ubuntu create any file that I might still be able to find that states what my original filesystems were? If so, maybe it is still around somewhere.




> Sometimes changing BIOS boot order, rebooting and other odd things have made a system boot that did not. Not the usual case, but some have reported it working on a reboot. There were some issues where partitions needed a change (write of a file) to fix an odd issue. Boot-repair does writes and that may have been just enough, again not common.


Remember the following. After I found I could not boot that 1TB drive any more, I ordered a new motherboard, CPU, RAM, disk drive, and so forth because I didn't know what was wrong. After I assembled the new system with new motherboard with very new BIOS (EFI this time), that drive would STILL not boot. So then I booted off the ubuntu installation DVD and installed ubuntu on the 3TB drive, which booted fine. So we have to explain why that 1TB drive did not boot even on the new motherboard and BIOS... while the 3TB drive happily did. Also recall that I could start to boot off of the ubuntu installation DVD, but at the initial screen choose "boot from primary drive", and that would boot into the old 1TB drive that wouldn't otherwise boot. That's why I figured it had to be something extremely early in the boot process, like the MBR.




> Do not use dd to copy anything from your 1TB drive to your 3TB drive as the 3TB is gpt and the 1TB is MBR. They are so different in internal structures that low level copy with dd can cause huge problems.


Good thing I didn't try that, huh?




> You have NTFS partitions on your 3TB gpt drive? Windows will only install in UEFI mode on a gpt drive.


No, I have two computers. The other one is a ******* xp64 computer and this one we've been talking about is pure ubuntu64 10.04 LTS. It has never had anything to do with ******* on it... it is a pure ubuntu64 linux system, period. No dual boot, ever. I would never trust ******* on my linux systems. No way!

Thanks for your comments.

----------


## inorganic

> Hello, additional information:
> 
> I think that proves that your MBR and GRUB were already fine at this time. (so before you used Boot-Repair).  As Oldfred wrote, there may be some other problem which may be linked to BIOS. Please tell us if your boot problem happens again.


Can you help me understand how that could be?  Remember, I purchased a whole new motherboard, CPU and RAM because I didn't realize it was only the 1TB drive that was preventing the computer from booting up.  When I switched out the old MSI motherboard and installed the new gigabyte motherboard with a very much newer BIOS and tried to boot the 1TB drive the behavior did not change at all (no bootup).  Therefore, I can't see how this behavior is somehow specific to the motherboard or BIOS.  Also note that I didn't change anything in the BIOS just before the computer stopped booting (not for months at least).




> I confirm what Olfred said: Ubuntu uses ext4 per default, so what you observed is normal.  And i can add that Boot-Repair does not have any option to change ext3 to ext4.


This is possible.  My memory has never been that great.





> This is normal behaviour of Boot-Repair. It displays "nothing was changed" only when we click on "cancel".  But for information, creating a BootInfo Summary does not change anything too.


Okay.  I'd suggest displaying that dialog in every situation that "nothing was changed".





> See above: your MBR (and GRUB) was already ok.  Boot-Repair does not touch the MBR when those 2 options are unchecked.


Well, then all we can say is "magic definitely happened".  All I did was run boot-repair and presto, chango... all of a sudden it would boot again.  Go figure.





> When you reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04, it used ext4 by default. ext3 came from upgrades from your previous install.


ext4 may be default, but I always set up my partitions manually when I create a new system, and I sure thought I remembered choosing ext3.  But like I said above, my memory of tiny details from 2 years ago isn't very good, so I'll accept that maybe I did select ext4.  I agree that it would "just be too strange" for what happened... unless you purposely added code to do that, which would be very odd.  And sure enough, you didn't.




> Anyway, thanks for your feedback.


And thank you for a very spiffy little application.  It is very useful.

BTW, if I had selected "repair MBR" option, would it have written exactly 446 bytes, or would it have written the whole 512 bytes or more?  After reading so much about the MBR in the past few days, I'm kind of curious.  Thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> Can you help me understand how that could be?


I'm afraid i am not strong enough for this. My guess was a Bios problem, but you say it is not, so.. i think it would be easier to understand the problem if you could reproduce it.




> I'd suggest displaying that dialog in every situation that "nothing was changed".


Good idea, thanks. I'll do it soon.




> BTW, if I had selected "repair MBR" option, would it have written exactly 446 bytes, or would it have written the whole 512 bytes or more?


Good question, i'm surprised nobody asked it before. I confirm it only changes the first 446 bytes.
And for information, Boot-Repair performs a backup of the entire MBR (512 bytes+ space before the first partition) before any operation.
You can also manually backup it via the "Backup partition tables, bootsectors and logs" button:

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello
Some new features in Boot-Repair :

*Add or move the boot flag on a chosen primary partition* (special thanks to Oldfred) :





*Easily use the last version (GIT) of Boot-Info-Script* :



and also:




> I'd suggest displaying that dialog in every situation that "nothing was changed".


DONE. Thanks Inorganic!

----------


## Sp4iK

Hello, I just found this amazing app that has saved my life 'cause I lost my MBR and it was able to repair it and point it to the correct partition with grub.

Now I would like to know two things.
First, is Boot-Repair going to support Burg? I've recently installed it and I love to have that boot interface.
Second, is Boot-Repair able to move /boot to another partition? I found "Separate /boot partition" option but I haven't found any documentation about the specifics on advanced options so I don't want to mess if I'm not sure of what every option does.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Sp4iK,




> is Boot-Repair going to support Burg?


As long as it is not in Debian's repositories, i don't even think about it.
Furthermore, Boot-Repair is designed for REPAIRING, not CUSTOMIZING.





> is Boot-Repair able to move /boot to another partition?


No. 
The /boot partition contains a /boot/grub sub-folder, and some other files (kernel files..)
The "Separate /boot partition" option of Boot-Repair just mounts the selected partition on /boot during GRUB2 re-installation. Which means that it will just recreate the /boot/grub sub-folder, not the other files.
Indeed i was thinking of adding another option to recreate those "other files", but i don't know how to do it, if someone has an idea don't hesitate to propose it  :Smile:

----------


## rootmaster23

YOU're THE MAN!

I have to use Windows for only one Program i use for work from time to time and this s***ty OS deleted my MBR!
After Boot Repair I had to restore Win on an earlier restore Point but now everything works and most important my Ubuntu is running again!

Thank you for that great program!! :Dancing: 

No one can do it better!!!

----------


## uh-huh

boot-repair works great. I know because I used it before. Now when I tried using it I get "command not found". So I tried re-installing it


cordyceps@gnubu:~$ sudo apt-get install boot-repair
[sudo] password for cordyceps: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
boot-repair is already the newest version.
You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 boot-repair : Depends: boot-sav-gui but it is not going to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).

$sudo apt-get -f install
<snip>
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  boot-sav-gui
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0 B/229 kB of archives.
After this operation, 1,655 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 190678 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking boot-sav-gui (from .../boot-sav-gui_3.11-0ppa2~oneiric_all.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/boot-sav-gui_3.11-0ppa2~oneiric_all.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/cleancommon-translations.mo', which is also in package boot-repair-common 3.0-0ppa52~oneiric
dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/boot-sav-gui_3.11-0ppa2~oneiric_all.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
cordyceps@gnubu:~$ 

There's something similar in a bug-report I saw, but it was in French, which I don't know.

FWIW: I'm using Lubuntu-11.10. Not sure if related, but I noticed the problem after a dist-upgrade and the boot-menu was missing my other OS -- had to use the grub> prompt. I also tried purging whatever was left of the previous install but it didn't help ;(


FWIW.2 If I run sudo boot-repair a little gui window opens that says "please wait while updating" then this:
<snip>
Package clean-gui is not installed, so not removed
You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 boot-repair : Depends: boot-sav-gui but it is not going to be installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package /usr/bin
cp: cannot stat `/var/log/boot-sav/clean_sources': No such file or directory
/usr/bin/boot-repair: line 68: ./glade2script.py: No such file or directory
cordyceps@gnubu:~$

And IRC #ubuntu is no help at all ;(

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello,
this should work:



```
sudo apt-get purge -y boot-repair clean clean-gui clean-ubiquity-common boot-repair-common
```

then


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
```

----------


## uh-huh

I think it's fixed! Thanks a lot Yann! This is a very useful bit of software. I love the pastebin at the end, very thoughtful :Wink: 

I won't reboot until I have to go over to the gentoo side of this box, might be a couple of days. I'll post an update then.

----------


## sav2005

Boot-repair is taking over an hour to scan my system and has not yet moved from the "Scanning Systems" dialog to the Interactive GUI. I have a 160G System Drive, 2 x 500G Data drives. Windows7 on hda0, /boot on hda1 (4G ext4), swap on hda2, / on hdc1, /home on /hdc2 (ext 4), Windows data on hdb1 (fat32).

Is this time usual - it's still asking me to wait a few seconds? I'm running from the CD and I've tried about 3 times so far.

----------


## YannBuntu

@sav2005: hello. This is not normal. Please could you reproduce the bug, then send me by email (yannubuntu ATT gmail DOTT com) a ZIP (or TAR) of your /var/log/bot-sav folder ?

----------


## Ceriel Nosforit

This software keeps bailing me out of trouble. I just want to say thanks!  :KDE Star: 

(though this BootInfo summary thing is taking an awfully long time to complete... >_<)

ED>
closed it and ran it again directly from the menu - no problem and quick execution

----------


## uh-huh

> I won't reboot until I have to go over to the gentoo side of this box, might be a couple of days. I'll post an update then.


Like a charm! Grub2 is a beast and you have tamed it. Salud!

----------


## coolparth

Hi,

When trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 on a machine with a LVM partition, i started getting the "*Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs*" issue.. 

In order to attempt a repair, i tried to use boot-repair... but it keeps getting stuck after the first scan itself.. 

First is shows the message :
"This will install the [lvm2] packages. Do you want to continue?"

When i click ok, after some time it shows the message :
" Please install the [lvm2] packages.  Then try again." 

When i click ok it just closes.. What could be wrong ? 

Btw if you can help me in any other way, here is the output of my bootinfo sript results 
file




```
                  Boot Info Script 0.60    from 17 May 2011


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdd and looks at sector 
    1 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and 
    looks in partition 5 for /grub.

sdd1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       LVM2_member
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  

sdd2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       Extended Partition
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  

sdd5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext2
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /grub/grub.cfg /grub/core.img

tws-100-root': _________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

tws-100-swap_1': _______________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''
mount: unknown filesystem type ''

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sdd _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdd: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders, total 156301488 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdd1    *             63   155,798,369   155,798,307  8e Linux LVM
/dev/sdd2         155,798,370   156,296,384       498,015   5 Extended
/dev/sdd5         155,798,433   156,296,384       497,952  83 Linux


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

  
/dev/sdd1        TgpjvO-T238-R2Gh-JsBG-xcDv-vA8s-pVSwic LVM2_member 
/dev/sdd5        48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661   ext2       

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sdd5        /media/48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661 ext2       (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)



============================= sdd5/grub/grub.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s /boot/grub/grubenv ]; then
  have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then
  saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry}
  save_env saved_entry
  prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
fi
insmod lvm
insmod ext2
set root=(tws-100-root)
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set fa0fb1ba-8b82-4902-aaae-9cbc8cd6706f
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=640x480
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod vbe
  if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else
    # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't
    # understand terminal_output
    terminal gfxterm
  fi
fi
if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/white
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-38-generic" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    set quiet=1
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro   quiet splash
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-38-generic (recovery mode)" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro single 
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-23-generic" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    set quiet=1
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro   quiet splash
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-23-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-23-generic (recovery mode)" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro single 
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-23-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-22-generic" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    set quiet=1
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro   quiet splash
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-22-generic (recovery mode)" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro single 
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-20-generic" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    set quiet=1
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro   quiet splash
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-20-generic (recovery mode)" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro single 
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    set quiet=1
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro   quiet splash
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic (recovery mode)" {
        recordfail=1
        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 48dd331a-3b6b-4dc2-a429-e6093fba0661
    linux    /vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/mapper/tws--100-root ro single 
    initrd    /initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
    linux16    /memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
    linux16    /memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
if [ ${timeout} != -1 ]; then
  if keystatus; then
    if keystatus --shift; then
      set timeout=-1
    else
      set timeout=0
    fi
  else
    if sleep --interruptible 3 ; then
      set timeout=0
    fi
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdd5: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

  74.323258877 = 79.803991552   grub/core.img                                  2
  74.391074657 = 79.876808192   grub/grub.cfg                                  1
  74.315532207 = 79.795695104   initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic                  34
  74.336310863 = 79.818006016   initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic                  40
  74.350810528 = 79.833574912   initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic                  41
  74.365232944 = 79.849060864   initrd.img-2.6.31-23-generic                  38
  74.297540188 = 79.776376320   vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic                     16
  74.301002026 = 79.780093440   vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic                     17
  74.339796543 = 79.821748736   vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic                     22
  74.346179485 = 79.828602368   vmlinuz-2.6.31-23-generic                     18
  74.360760212 = 79.844258304   vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic                     20

======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sdd5

00000000  3f e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  63 61 6e 6e 6f 74 20 62  |?..k.*..cannot b|
00000010  65 61 72 20 6f 72 20 73  74 61 6e 64 62 65 20 75  |ear or standbe u|
00000020  6e 65 71 75 61 6c 20 74  6f 76 65 72 79 65 78 74  |nequal toveryext|
00000030  72 65 6d 65 6c 79 00 e9  98 bf 20 e9 98 bf 00 00  |remely.... .....|
00000040  b0 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  58 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*..X..k.*..|
00000050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  70 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |........p..k.*..|
00000060  a3 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  ab e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
00000070  74 6f 6f 20 6e 75 6d 65  72 6f 75 73 20 74 6f 20  |too numerous to |
00000080  6d 65 6e 74 69 6f 6e 20  69 6e 64 69 76 69 64 75  |mention individu|
00000090  61 6c 6c 79 20 6f 72 20  6f 6e 65 20 62 79 20 6f  |ally or one by o|
000000a0  6e 65 00 e9 98 bf 20 e9  98 bf 00 00 00 00 00 00  |ne.... .........|
000000b0  10 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  c8 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
000000c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  e0 e0 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...........k.*..|
000000d0  07 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  0f e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
000000e0  73 65 69 7a 65 20 74 68  65 20 6f 70 70 6f 72 74  |seize the opport|
000000f0  75 6e 65 20 6d 6f 6d 65  6e 74 6c 6f 73 65 20 6e  |une momentlose n|
00000100  6f 20 74 69 6d 65 00 e9  98 bf 20 e9 98 bf 00 00  |o time.... .....|
00000110  80 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  28 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*..(..k.*..|
00000120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  40 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |........@..k.*..|
00000130  75 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  7d e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |u..k.*..}..k.*..|
00000140  63 61 6e 20 73 74 69 6c  6c 20 62 65 20 63 6f 6e  |can still be con|
00000150  73 69 64 65 72 65 64 20  6d 61 79 20 61 66 74 65  |sidered may afte|
00000160  72 20 61 6c 6c 20 62 65  20 61 63 63 65 70 74 65  |r all be accepte|
00000170  64 20 61 73 00 e9 98 bf  20 e9 98 bf 00 00 00 00  |d as.... .......|
00000180  d8 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  98 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
00000190  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  b0 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...........k.*..|
000001a0  cb e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  d3 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
000001b0  66 72 65 71 75 65 6e 74  6c 79 6f 66 74 65 6e 61  |frequentlyoftena|
000001c0  74 20 61 6e 79 20 74 69  6d 65 00 e9 98 bf 20 e9  |t any time.... .|
000001d0  98 bf 00 00 00 00 00 00  20 e2 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |........ ..k.*..|
000001e0  f0 e1 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |...k.*..........|
000001f0  08 e2 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  13 e2 a6 6b b9 2a 00 00  |...k.*.....k.*..|
00000200

Unknown BootLoader on tws-100-root'


Unknown BootLoader on tws-100-swap_1'


=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

unlzma: Decoder error
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-root'
  Volume group name tws-100-root' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-root'
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-root'
  Volume group name tws-100-root' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-root'
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-root'
  Volume group name tws-100-root' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-root'
hexdump: /dev/mapper/tws-100-root': No such file or directory
hexdump: /dev/mapper/tws-100-root': No such file or directory
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-swap_1'
  Volume group name tws-100-swap_1' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-swap_1'
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-swap_1'
  Volume group name tws-100-swap_1' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-swap_1'
  skip_dev_dir: Couldn't split up device name tws-100-swap_1'
  Volume group name tws-100-swap_1' has invalid characters
  Skipping volume group tws-100-swap_1'
hexdump: /dev/mapper/tws-100-swap_1': No such file or directory
hexdump: /dev/mapper/tws-100-swap_1': No such file or directory
```

----------


## uh-huh

> Hi,
> 
> When trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 on a machine with a LVM partition, i started getting the "*Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs*" issue..


Kernel panics are usually a driver issue. boot-repair won't help here I don't think.

----------


## YannBuntu

@coolparth: uh-huh is right, Boot-Repair won't repair the kernel panic.

To solve the "lvm2 problem" : before running Boot-Repair, please type the following command in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install -y lvm2
```

(if any error, please indicate it here)

----------


## coolparth

Hi,

@uh-huh 
The Panic was due to missing initrd stuff.. I managed to repair by manually changing the grub.cfg to remove the menu items which had it missing.. 

@YannBuntu

lvm2 was already installed but it was still giving that error. I tried this with an existing Ubuntu Install, A livecd as well as the boot repair live cd

I managed to get my issue solved however

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for your feedback. There was a little bug with LVM detection, it should be solved with package boot-sav-gui version 3.11-0ppa3 (in the PPA).
I will update the ISOs of Boot-Repair-Disk and Ubuntu Secured Remix soon.

----------


## coolparth

Thats awesome news  :Smile:  

Looking forward to use this awesome tool next time ( i hope i dont ever !!) get a booot problem

----------


## mörgæs

The explanations and messages are fine when running Boot-repair on a PC, but now I have tried it on a Macbook. As far as I could see everything worked well, but may I suggest to take a look at the user dialog?

For example, if the user has to change some settings in the BIOS / EFI, I guess it would be good to explain _how_ to do it, not only _what_ to do. Since there is only one hardware vendor in the Mac world I hope it is possible to write exact instructions.

It is only a minor suggestion. Boot-repair is a great application, and I can't think of any changes regarding functionality.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi mörgæs,
this is a good idea, but i don't have any Macbook... if you can tell me the exact instructions i will try to add them. (i also need a reliable way of detecting that the machine is a MacBook..)

----------


## mörgæs

I don't have any either, I was just installing Xubuntu for a friend. 

In general I don't know much of Macs, that's why I am talking of guided instructions  :Smile:  Hoping that someone following the thread can help.

----------


## uh-huh

@YannBuntu,  :Confused:  I just added another drive and OS to my PC, booted into Ubuntu and ran boot-repair. A window opened and asked if I wanted to update. Yes. Then another window opened and asked if I wanted to install lvm2. Yes. Then another window opened that says 'Please install the [lvm2] packages. Then try again.' Ok. And again, and again in a loop.  

Did adding another drive confuse boot-repair or does the update not work?

Do I have the same problem as coolparth? I'm afraid to reboot now.

This was under /var/log/boot-sav(the snips are redundancies):


```
**************** log of boot-repair 2012-01-29__10h05 ****************
boot-repair version : 3.11-0ppa5~oneiric
boot-sav version : 3.11-0ppa6~oneiric
internet: connected
boot-sav-gui version : 3.11-0ppa5~oneiric
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/clean_reboot': No such file or directory
SET@_label0.set_text('''Enabling LVM. This may require several minutes...''')
lvm2 packages needed
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-tab-other.sh: line 299: 14678 Terminated              while true; do
    echo 'SET@_progressbar1.pulse()'; sleep 0.15;
done

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-buttons.css:159:10: Expected valid border

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:102:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:117:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:134:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:153:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:165:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:175:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:186:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:198:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:208:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:218:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16098): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:223:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found
SET@pulsatewindow.show()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
internet: connected
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
<snip>
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
Repair repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
<snip>
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
<snip>
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-tab-other.sh: line 319: 16099 Terminated              while true; do
    echo 'SET@_progressbar1.pulse()'; sleep 0.15;
done

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-buttons.css:159:10: Expected valid border

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:102:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:117:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:134:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:153:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:165:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:175:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:186:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:198:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:208:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:218:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:16623): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:223:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found
```

----------


## uh-huh

> Do I have the same problem as coolparth? I'm afraid to reboot now.


I went ahead and booted after first noting lvm2 was already installed.

The boot menu appeared but the new OS(sabayon) was not listed. I found the drive on the command line and booted the kernel but IT panicked.

At least I still got 'buntu  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi uh-uh,

the boot can't be modified as long as you don't click the "Apply" button from main window.

Please manually install the lvm2 package (sudo apt-get install lvm2), then run Boot-Repair again in order to check if you still have the problem.
If that works, please connect internet, click "Recommended repair", then indicate the new URL that will appear.

----------


## uh-huh

Thanks for your reply YannBuntu



> Hi uh-uh,
> 
> the boot can't be modified as long as you don't click the "Apply" button from main window.
> 
> Please manually install the lvm2 package (sudo apt-get install lvm2)


No "Apply" button ever appears. Neither does the opening window with the picture of a wrench. What I see is a moving blue bar and the words "scanning the disks" then a window that asks me if I want to update to the newest version, then a window asking me to install lvm2 and then a window asking to install(IIRC)mdadm(?). Then nothing. It doesn't matter if I click yes or no to any of these things except it just takes longer if I click yes.



```
cordyceps@gnubu:~$ sudo apt-get install lvm2
[sudo] password for cordyceps: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
lvm2 is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
cordyceps@gnubu:~$
```

----------


## YannBuntu

ok, thank you.

Please could you type this :


```
sudo apt-get install -y lvm2 mdadm
```

then (before rebooting) look under /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-01-MOST_RECENT_FOLDER/ and indicate the content of the .tee file ?

----------


## uh-huh

> then (before rebooting) look under /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-01-MOST_RECENT_FOLDER/ and indicate the content of the .tee file ?




```
**************** log of boot-repair 2012-01-30__15h42 ****************
boot-repair version : 3.11-0ppa6~oneiric
boot-sav version : 3.11-0ppa6~oneiric
internet: connected
boot-sav-gui version : 3.11-0ppa7~oneiric
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-update.sh: line 202: 16451 Terminated              while true; do
    echo 'SET@_progressbar1.pulse()'; sleep 0.15;
done

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-buttons.css:159:10: Expected valid border

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:102:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:117:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:134:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:153:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:165:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:175:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:186:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:198:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:208:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:218:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17168): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:223:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found
SET@pulsatewindow.show()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
SET@_label0.set_text('''Enabling LVM. This may require several minutes...''')
lvm2 packages needed
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-tab-other.sh: line 299: 17169 Terminated              while true; do
    echo 'SET@_progressbar1.pulse()'; sleep 0.15;
done

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-buttons.css:159:10: Expected valid border

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:102:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:117:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:134:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:153:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:165:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:175:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:186:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:198:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:208:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:218:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found

(zenity:17879): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-bars.css:223:16: Themeing engine 'adwaita' not found
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-init.sh: line 43: kill: (17169) - No such process
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
EXIT@@
RAIDBKID /dev/sda1: UUID="568980a0-029f-4504-8def-6c0b737c8d18" TYPE="jfs" 
/dev/sda5: UUID="89c81920-3017-4e88-8b6b-8ff5ffb6de17" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/sda6: UUID="51332ad4-e2d1-493e-b979-01f4f7bd9ec8" TYPE="ext2" 
/dev/sda7: UUID="0bd17520-483d-4915-a47b-76074c499b61" TYPE="jfs" 
/dev/sda8: UUID="28e3489e-619b-4f03-bac0-bf9d1e33d1ca" TYPE="jfs" 
/dev/sdb1: UUID="42c8123b-4746-4bf2-89d9-fd203f3a784e" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sdb2: UUID="EREkNV-kKmG-yOLF-UXPD-k6qJ-eck6-dhs45a" TYPE="LVM2_member" 
/dev/mapper/vg_adamant-lv_root: UUID="1dee672f-9046-45bf-99f8-910b2aecf5d9" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/mapper/vg_adamant-lv_home: UUID="f3bfc375-db5c-4ce1-8cd8-3381f66ecabd" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/mapper/vg_adamant-lv_swap: TYPE="swap" 
SET@_label0.set_text('''Enabling RAID. This may require several minutes...''')
SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems. This may require several minutes...''')
```

----------


## YannBuntu

@uh-huh: let's continue by email. (to avoid flooding people reading this thread)

----------


## uh-huh

> @uh-huh: let's continue by email. (to avoid flooding people reading this thread)


maximDOTwexlerATgmailDOTcom

----------


## YannBuntu

> This software keeps bailing me out of trouble. I just want to say thanks! 
> 
> (though this BootInfo summary thing is taking an awfully long time to complete... >_<)


Today I made little improvements with the BootInfo, so it should be quicker and nicer. Update will land tomorrow in the PPA.

Also, i am working on improving compatibility with other distributions: Boot-Repair now can reinstall the GRUB of Fedora, and openSuse. Any feedback is welcome.

----------


## PantherVT

Pretty simple question here, maybe even a stupid one.Should my sudo password allow me to use boot-repair or do I need a true su. I ask because every time I try and use the program it is telling me my sudo password incorrect.

----------


## melkins

I am having problems as well with Boot-Repair. It keeps getting hung up on the Scanning systems screen. It has only gotten past the screen once. It might have to do with the fact that I seem to be having a lot of issues installing Ubuntu. Any insight would be appreciated. I have a thread going detailing my issues.
This is what it says when I run it via the terminal:
(gksu:18659): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello

@PantherVT: don't worry, there are no stupid questions. Boot-Repair uses gksu by default, which displays a window asking the administrator password. If "gksu" package is not installed on the system, it uses su.

@melkins: i will answer on your thread ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918187 )

----------


## buy deca durabolin

Vielen Dank fur die Entwicklung der Aufwand, dies zu diskutieren, fuhle ich mich stark uber dies und wie das Studium sehr viel mehr zu diesem Thema. Wenn machbar, wie Sie Know-how zu gewinnen, wurde es Ihnen etwas ausmachen Aktualisierung blog.sven-joerns.de mit viel viel mehr Informationen? Es ist sehr vorteilhaft fur mich.

----------


## YannBuntu

Sorry I don't speak German. You should post on http://forum.ubuntuusers.de , or ask your question here in English.

----------


## mörgæs

> Vielen Dank fur die Entwicklung der Aufwand, dies zu diskutieren, fuhle ich mich stark uber dies und wie das Studium sehr viel mehr zu diesem Thema. Wenn machbar, wie Sie Know-how zu gewinnen, wurde es Ihnen etwas ausmachen Aktualisierung blog.sven-joerns.de mit viel viel mehr Informationen? Es ist sehr vorteilhaft fur mich.


I read German, but can't write it any more  :Sad: 

This kind of request is better in a private message than posting in the forum.

----------


## cy3a

i have problem with booting my lucid. i tried everything suggested on forums, and finally they suggested me to use boot repair. i have one question: will this program delete my data on kubuntu partition? what's mbr? what options in advanced options i should check in for the best result?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello cy3a,

this program won't delete your Kubuntu data. It will only repair your bootsector (see MBR on Wikipedia for more information) and you GRUB configuration files. Anyway, it automatically creates a backup of the bootsector before modifying it.

First, click the "Recommended repair" button. If it's not enough, click the "Create BootInfo summary" button and indicate it here. See this page for more information.

----------


## cy3a

> Hello cy3a,
> 
> this program won't delete your Kubuntu data. It will only repair your bootsector (see MBR on Wikipedia for more information) and you GRUB configuration files. Anyway, it automatically creates a backup of the bootsector before modifying it.
> 
> First, click the "Recommended repair" button. If it's not enough, click the "Create BootInfo summary" button and indicate it here. See this page for more information.


i tried "recommend repair" but it didn't work. i just sent you mail, with url. should i try "advanced"?

----------


## willis11of12

*YannBuntu*,

I sent you a private message about the problem I am having using Boot-Repair.  If you can help me, I would be VERY grateful, as a major part of my life is on that computer!  I tried using a Ubuntu CD to access it, but it looked like it was only letting me access one of the hard drives, and the main file system hard drive is what I really need to access.  I think I may have moved some files out of my boot folder and copied them into another folder to access later if I needed, as I was getting a message that the folder was too full, but now that I restarted it, it won't start the OS and as yet, Boot-Repair can't seem to fix it.   :Sad: 

Please help!  Thanks in advance!

----------


## mörgæs

> I sent you a private message about ...


Welcome to the fora. 

Best is to write all questions in the open so everybody can benefit from the solution.

----------


## YannBuntu

@all:
- *If you are having a boot problem with your computer*, please first try the "Recommended repair" button of Boot-Repair. Reboot and check if it's better. If not (~1% cases), please open a new thread here indicating your problem and the Boot-Info URL (or attach the BootInfo Summary content to your message) that Boot-Repair displayed. Then just write a little message here (in the present thread) giving only the link to your new thread (so that we can all follow-up, without mixing everything in a single thread).
- *If you have a suggestion, or bug report*, concerning directly Boot-Repair, the best is to fill a bug report in the bug tracker (here).
- *If you just have a simple question about Boot-Repair*, please ask it here.

----------


## Bartender

On January 7 I followed the link in the first post of this thread to download the .iso.  SourceForge sez it's a 355.5 MB download.  I was at work, so didn't watch the entire process.  Just started it, then left for a while.  When I came back, the Windows PC indicated that I'd downloaded 108 MB.  Or maybe it was 110 MB.

I thought that was odd. Never seen a d/l that turned out to be 1/3 of what it was supposed to be.  Took the download home on a thumb drive and created a boot CD.

The CD won't boot.  I get a line or two of code, then it says it's missing something and that's as far as it gets.  Coaster #1.

I've downloaded hundreds of things like this at work, then brought them home and made CD's.  I've never had the download finish at 1/3rd the expected size.  What's even weirder is that when I got home with the d/l, Braseros made a CD without any complaints.  And the CD kinda sorta booted!

Anyone having similar issues?  I'll try again at work tonite, but expecting the same results.

EDIT: Nope, got a 339 MB download this time.  With any luck that will produce a workable CD.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Bartender
I confirm the informations on Sourceforge are correct, that means your downloads have problems.
After downloading, make sure your ISO is correct by checking its MD5 signature is the same as the MD5 indicated on Sourceforge. (click on the (i) icon at the right side of this page to display it)
On Ubuntu, you can easily do it via the check-file-integrity GUI, or the "md5sum" command.

----------


## Bartender

I don't know why I got a 110 MB download the first time, but the second attempt was good.  I created a bootable CD.  Boot-Repair was alarmingly slow to do anything, taking several minutes to accomplish any task that it undertook.  But it did restore the Vista MBR.  

I went off in the wrong direction the first time, clicking on the "Recommended repair" button.  Boot-Repair looked and looked, and thought some more about it, then finally I got a message about an obsolete GRUB.  I don't remember what exactly happened, but I ended up rebooting, then going into the "Advanced options" to find the part about restoring MBR.

After following what appeared to be the correct steps, Boot-Repair scanned for several minutes again.  Then it appeared to finish.  So I closed it down, removed the CD, and Vista booted.  Yay!  Using a GParted LiveCD, I wiped the Linux partitions.

BTW, I'm not doing this to move away from Linux.  Our main desktop PC is running Ubuntu LTS.  So is the backup desktop PC.  I just need this Acer laptop to run Windows so I can transfer a bunch of old analog tapes to digital using a camcorder that has digital pass-thru.  Some things are just easier in Windows than Linux, and this is one of them.  Besides, it only takes about four minutes to swap out the Vista HDD and replace it with the Mint 12 HDD  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

@Bartender: good to know you managed to do what you wanted  :Smile: 
Please could you send me by email (yannubuntu ATTgmail DOTTcom) a ZIP of the /boot-sav folder that should be in your Windows partition ? (maybe i'll find an explanation for the slow execution)

----------


## sailor420

Question--I have an mdadm-based RAID array that had a drive fail (sda). I installed a new drive, but now cannot boot at all due to what looks like a missing MBR (more at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926949).

Could I use Boot-Repair to install the MBR on the new hard drive? Would it be able to deal with the RAID arrays? Or perhaps copy the MBR from one of the other drives in the array?

----------


## sailor420

Nevermind, I got it to work--turns out the BIOS just wasn't failing over to the second drive correctly. Did this, restored the RAID array, and reinstalled GRUB on sda.

----------


## Hornitodog

Thank you so much for this. I burned the ISO, and am finally having fun with Linux-based distros again. It couldn't be simpler to use either. In my case, I was not happy with the Unity interface, uninstalled it (using the program), and re-installed 11. Then, I used your program to setup my multi-boot system. Thanks again!

----------


## maffi

Hello,  yesterday i create a backup file with this button "Backup partition tables, bootsectors and logs".  How can I restore the backup file (backup_2012-03-09__15h0643.zip) from boot-repair?  Best regards

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Maffi,
The ZIP archive contains several things: 
- bootsector (all bits until the beginning of the 1st partition, which includes MBR, partition table, and possibly data after MBR) backups of all your disks
- possibly, backups of your GRUB settings
- some logs
- if you installed a Linux distribution which uses Clean-Ubiquity (eg. Ubuntu-Secured-Remix or Linux Hybryde) and if GRUB was not in your MBR, the archive will also contain some special bootsector backups (made by Clean-Ubiquity, they are special because they are linked to the UUID of the newly installed Linux).

The elements of the ZIP archive can't be restored via Boot-Repair, but they can be restored manually (command lines). 
Which element would you like to restore, and why? (can you send me you ZIP by email, yannubuntu ATT gmail DOTT com ?)

----------


## mohanradhakrishnan

Root Cause is - I removed some files and it tried to remove some grub files and popped up a dialog mentioning that the boot loader will be removed and I will be unable to boot. I pressed yes mistakenly.

I started boot-repair and after about 20 minutes of scanning it showed a dialog and prompted me to download a newer version. I choose Yes and asked me to connect to the internet. 

My net connection is through a CNTLM proxy and .bashrc is updated. wget works through this proxy. Even my network settings is updated to use this proxy.

After some more scanning it showed the repair dialog. I clicked 'Recommended repair' and nothing happened after that. No progress bar.

Can I assume that it has repaired and reboot my system ? Is there another way to check that the grub files that I mistakenly removed have been reinstalled.

Appreciate your advice.

Thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello mohanradhakrishnan,
Your system has not been repaired unless you see the final window saying "Your boot has been repaired.".
I think this was a network detection problem, i had a similar problem with a slow wifi last week, so i updated Boot-Repair PPA to limit the network scan to 20 seconds only.
Please :
1) Connect internet
2) Open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T), and type the following command:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair boot-sav
```

3) Type this 2nd command:


```
dpkg-query -W -f='${Version}' boot-sav
```

It will return the version of your "boot-sav" package. If it is "3.17-0ppa36" or more, it's ok.
4) Then run Boot-Repair:


```
boot-repair
```

5) The "Do you want to update this software?" window will appear. Click Yes, the main window (below) should appear in less than 2 minutes (please tell me if it doesn't):

----------


## hodad

Having some trouble...

Background - Installed and have been using 11.10 for about 6 months, but never could get update manager to work.  Bit the bullet and tried reinstalling this morning, but now I can't reboot.  Tried installing freshly downloaded image cd (AMD 64).  Did this twice (separate downloads). Tried a memory stick too, no joy.

I found Boot-Repair, and am on my second try with it, but it keeps hanging up on "Scanning systems. Please wait a few seconds..."

I loaded it using live CD- termnal command (like in your first post), and then by burning a disk.  This time around (with the disk), I get the nice screen pic, but am having the same problem "Scanning...".

I've tried lots of things, like resetting my motherboard BIOS, etc, with no luck. My files are there (I can boot up with a live CD), but can't get the pc to boot.

Any ideas?

Note, I partitioned my drive with eparate /boot  and /home partitions at the time of install.

THanks!

----------


## Lokesh123

Hi,
I appreciate the work Yann did and the support he provides. Hopefully he, or somebody else, can help me. I am quite desperate, since I just want to use Linux rather than spending weeks  :Mad:  now just to run into another problem. It may in part be due to Apple's policy, but the fact that every distro uses its own way to install Grub (e.g. Ubuntu uses a Grub folder, others use Grub2 folder) makes it extremely difficult to find applicable Howtos.

I have a dual boot on my iMac running 10.4 and Xubuntu 11.10. I installed Ubuntu from the alternate CD since I have to use lvm. 

My first install run like a charme, but then I tried installing another Linux, which failed at the bootloader install. I have since numerous grub and grub2 installs and suspect there is something left in the hybrid MBR, but that's a layman's guess.

I reinstalled Xubuntu, wiping out all my previous installs, including creating a new grub Bios partition. But the installer failed to install Grub. 

Then I ran boot repair, grub update message indicated "found blabla..." = Linux kernels, images and OSX. However, upon reboot, grub listed only OsX and it was unbootable. I do not care about OSX but would like to get XUbuntu started. 

Here is my log file from boot-repair:

```
  
  Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 
    430491648 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this 
    location and looks for (vg-rootie)/boot/grub on this drive.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts 
                       at sector 0. But according to the info from fdisk, 
                       sda1 starts at sector 40.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       hfsplus
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       BIOS Boot partition
    Boot sector type:  Grub2's core.img
    Boot sector info: 

sda4: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /grub/grub.cfg /grub/core.img /boot/grub/core.img

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       LVM2_member
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

vg-swap': ______________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info: 
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

vg-home': ______________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info: 
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''
mount: unknown filesystem type ''

vg-rootie': ____________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info: 
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''
mount: unknown filesystem type ''
mount: unknown filesystem type ''

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1            39            39  ee GPT
/dev/sda2                  40       409,639       409,600   b W95 FAT32
/dev/sda3    *        409,640   430,491,647   430,082,008  af HFS / HFS+
/dev/sda4         430,491,648   430,493,695         2,048   0 Empty


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1              40       409,639       409,600 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda2         409,640   430,491,647   430,082,008 Hierarchical File System Plus (HFS+) partition (Mac OS X)
/dev/sda3     430,491,648   430,493,695         2,048 BIOS Boot partition
/dev/sda4     430,493,696   430,689,008       195,313 EFI System partition
/dev/sda5     430,689,009   488,397,054    57,708,046 Logical Volume Manager (LVM) partition (Linux)

"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/mapper/vg-home 4d3c87e4-fc48-4cc9-8cfd-a52dd16a068c   reiserfs   Heim
/dev/mapper/vg-rootie 33d49ffe-454e-42dd-8e62-fb16eb010c21   reiserfs   Wurzelchen
/dev/mapper/vg-swap f98efe1a-68c3-45c3-aa21-c23a576a689b   swap       
/dev/sda1        0386-1BF7                              vfat       EFI
/dev/sda2        78d91122-2ade-3d27-83c4-c0c120ae6b8c   hfsplus    HDD iMac
/dev/sda4        a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287   ext4       
/dev/sda5        JiGXnd-tn3x-L9Gy-UT3G-i8sO-ZUCq-73f239 LVM2_member 

========================= "ls -R /dev/mapper/" output: =========================

/dev/mapper:
control
vg-home
vg-rootie
vg-swap

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime)


============================= sda4/grub/grub.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod lvm
insmod part_gpt
insmod reiserfs
set root='(vg-rootie)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bea7fe03-ccd5-4c8a-b143-41c40844a0af
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_gpt
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,gpt4)'
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287
  set locale_dir=($root)/grub/locale
  set lang=de_DE
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-12-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,gpt4)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287
    linux    /vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg-rootie ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-12-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,gpt4)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287
    echo    'Loading Linux 3.0.0-12-generic ...'
    linux    /vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg-rootie ro single nomodeset 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Mac OS X (32-bit) (on /dev/sda2)" --class osx --class darwin --class os {
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod hfsplus
    set root='(hd0,gpt2)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 95269b7fb645bbe9
        load_video
        set do_resume=0
        if [ /var/vm/sleepimage -nt10 / ]; then
           if xnu_resume /var/vm/sleepimage; then
             set do_resume=1
           fi
        fi
        if [ $do_resume = 0 ]; then
           xnu_uuid 95269b7fb645bbe9 uuid
           if [ -f /Extra/DSDT.aml ]; then
              acpi -e /Extra/DSDT.aml
           fi
           xnu_kernel /mach_kernel boot-uuid=${uuid} rd=*uuid
           if [ /System/Library/Extensions.mkext -nt /System/Library/Extensions ]; then
              xnu_mkext /System/Library/Extensions.mkext
           else
              xnu_kextdir /System/Library/Extensions
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/Extensions.mkext ]; then
              xnu_mkext /Extra/Extensions.mkext
           fi
           if [ -d /Extra/Extensions ]; then
              xnu_kextdir /Extra/Extensions
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/devprop.bin ]; then
              xnu_devprop_load /Extra/devprop.bin
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.jpg ]; then
              insmod jpeg
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.jpg
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.png ]; then
              insmod png
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.png
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.tga ]; then
              insmod tga
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.tga
           fi
        fi
}
menuentry "Mac OS X (64-bit) (on /dev/sda2)" --class osx --class darwin --class os {
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod hfsplus
    set root='(hd0,gpt2)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 95269b7fb645bbe9
        load_video
        set do_resume=0
        if [ /var/vm/sleepimage -nt10 / ]; then
           if xnu_resume /var/vm/sleepimage; then
             set do_resume=1
           fi
        fi
        if [ $do_resume = 0 ]; then
           xnu_uuid 95269b7fb645bbe9 uuid
           if [ -f /Extra/DSDT.aml ]; then
              acpi -e /Extra/DSDT.aml
           fi
           xnu_kernel64 /mach_kernel boot-uuid=${uuid} rd=*uuid
           if [ /System/Library/Extensions.mkext -nt /System/Library/Extensions ]; then
              xnu_mkext /System/Library/Extensions.mkext
           else
              xnu_kextdir /System/Library/Extensions
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/Extensions.mkext ]; then
              xnu_mkext /Extra/Extensions.mkext
           fi
           if [ -d /Extra/Extensions ]; then
              xnu_kextdir /Extra/Extensions
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/devprop.bin ]; then
              xnu_devprop_load /Extra/devprop.bin
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.jpg ]; then
              insmod jpeg
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.jpg
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.png ]; then
              insmod png
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.png
           fi
           if [ -f /Extra/splash.tga ]; then
              insmod tga
              xnu_splash /Extra/splash.tga
           fi
        fi
}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda4: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

 205.289606094 = 220.428036096  boot/grub/core.img                             1
 205.295434952 = 220.434294784  grub/core.img                                  1
 205.290464401 = 220.428957696  grub/grub.cfg                                  1
 205.295388222 = 220.434244608  initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic                    1
 205.289471626 = 220.427891712  vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic                       1

======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sda1

00000000  eb 58 90 42 53 44 20 20  34 2e 34 00 02 01 20 00  |.X.BSD  4.4... .|
00000010  02 00 00 00 00 f0 00 00  20 00 10 00 00 00 00 00  |........ .......|
00000020  00 40 06 00 4f 0c 00 00  00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00  |.@..O...........|
00000030  01 00 06 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  00 00 29 f7 1b 86 03 45  46 49 20 20 20 20 20 20  |..)....EFI      |
00000050  20 20 46 41 54 33 32 20  20 20 fa 31 c0 8e d0 bc  |  FAT32   .1....|
00000060  00 7c fb 8e d8 e8 00 00  5e 83 c6 19 bb 07 00 fc  |.|......^.......|
00000070  ac 84 c0 74 06 b4 0e cd  10 eb f5 30 e4 cd 16 cd  |...t.......0....|
00000080  19 0d 0a 4e 6f 6e 2d 73  79 73 74 65 6d 20 64 69  |...Non-system di|
00000090  73 6b 0d 0a 50 72 65 73  73 20 61 6e 79 20 6b 65  |sk..Press any ke|
000000a0  79 20 74 6f 20 72 65 62  6f 6f 74 0d 0a 00 00 00  |y to reboot.....|
000000b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

Unknown BootLoader on vg-swap'


Unknown BootLoader on vg-home'


Unknown BootLoader on vg-rootie'



=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

xz: (stdin): Compressed data is corrupt
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-swap': No such file or directory
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-swap': No such file or directory
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-home': No such file or directory
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-home': No such file or directory
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
  One or more specified logical volume(s) not found.
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-rootie': No such file or directory
hexdump: /dev/mapper/vg-rootie': No such file or directory

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2012-04-04__07h29 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.16-0ppa28~oneiric
boot-sav version : 3.17-0ppa41~oneiric
glade2script version : 0.3.2.1-0ppa7~oneiric
internet: connected
python-software-properties version : 0.81.10

0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 409 not upgraded.
dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin:
LVBKID /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="0386-1BF7" TYPE="vfat"
/dev/sda2: UUID="78d91122-2ade-3d27-83c4-c0c120ae6b8c" LABEL="HDD iMac" TYPE="hfsplus"
/dev/sda4: UUID="a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda5: UUID="JiGXnd-tn3x-L9Gy-UT3G-i8sO-ZUCq-73f239" TYPE="LVM2_member"
MODPROBE
VGSCAN
Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
Found volume group "vg" using metadata type lvm2
VGCHANGE
The link /dev/vg/swap should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.
The link /dev/vg/home should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.
The link /dev/vg/rootie should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.
3 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg" now active
LVSCAN:   ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/swap' [952.00 MiB] inherit
ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [9.31 GiB] inherit
ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/rootie' [7.91 GiB] inherit
LVBKID /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="0386-1BF7" TYPE="vfat"
/dev/sda2: UUID="78d91122-2ade-3d27-83c4-c0c120ae6b8c" LABEL="HDD iMac" TYPE="hfsplus"
/dev/sda4: UUID="a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda5: UUID="JiGXnd-tn3x-L9Gy-UT3G-i8sO-ZUCq-73f239" TYPE="LVM2_member"
MODPROBE
VGSCAN
Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
Found volume group "vg" using metadata type lvm2
VGCHANGE
3 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg" now active
LVSCAN:   ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/swap' [952.00 MiB] inherit
ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [9.31 GiB] inherit
ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/rootie' [7.91 GiB] inherit
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 11.10 , oneiric , Ubuntu , i686)
LVLINE ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/swap' [952.00 MiB] inherit
LVLINE ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/home' [9.31 GiB] inherit
LVLINE ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/rootie' [7.91 GiB] inherit
[raidset] no
[raidset] raid
[raidset] disks
[raidset] no
[raidset] raid
[raidset] disks
mount: warning: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 seems to be mounted read-only.
sudo: cannot get working directory

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/mapper/vg-swap doesn't contain a valid partition table
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-home doesn't contain a valid partition table
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-rootie doesn't contain a valid partition table

=================== OSPROBER:
/dev/sda2:Mac OS X:MacOSX:macosx
/dev/mapper/vg-rootie:Ubuntu 11.10 (11.10):Ubuntu:linux

=================== BLKID:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="0386-1BF7" TYPE="vfat"
/dev/sda2: UUID="78d91122-2ade-3d27-83c4-c0c120ae6b8c" LABEL="HDD iMac" TYPE="hfsplus"
/dev/sda4: UUID="a408983a-6eaf-4cd2-b8cd-7066b4232287" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda5: UUID="JiGXnd-tn3x-L9Gy-UT3G-i8sO-ZUCq-73f239" TYPE="LVM2_member"
/dev/mapper/vg-home: LABEL="Heim" UUID="4d3c87e4-fc48-4cc9-8cfd-a52dd16a068c" TYPE="reiserfs"
/dev/mapper/vg-rootie: LABEL="Wurzelchen" UUID="33d49ffe-454e-42dd-8e62-fb16eb010c21" TYPE="reiserfs"
/dev/mapper/vg-swap: UUID="f98efe1a-68c3-45c3-aa21-c23a576a689b" TYPE="swap"

mapper/vg-rootie has unknown type. Please report this message to yannubuntu@gmail.com

1 disks with OS, 2 OS : 1 Linux, 1 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot-sav': Read-only file system
mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot-sav': Read-only file system
mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot-sav': Read-only file system


=================== mapper/vg-rootie/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



grub-editenv: error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv.new.
ReadEFI: /dev/sda , N 128 , 0 ,  , PRStart 1024 , PRSize 128

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1 : sda, is-maybe-sepboot, no-grub-install, grub , no-update-grub, no-apt-nor-yum, 32, no boot, /mnt/boot-sav/sda1, no-os, not-EFI, no-fstab, no-ntldr, no-winload, no-recov-nor-hid, no-bootmgr, no-grldr, no-BCD.
sda2 : sda, not-sepboot, no-grub-install, grub , no-update-grub, no-apt-nor-yum, 32, no boot, /mnt/boot-sav/sda2, with-os, not-EFI, no-fstab, no-ntldr, no-winload, no-recov-nor-hid, no-bootmgr, no-grldr, no-BCD.
sda4 : sda, is-sepboot, no-grub-install, grub , no-update-grub, no-apt-nor-yum, 32, with boot, /mnt/boot-sav/sda4, no-os, mislocated-EFI, no-fstab, no-ntldr, no-winload, no-recov-nor-hid, no-bootmgr, no-grldr, no-BCD.
mapper/vg-home : sda, is-maybe-sepboot, no-grub-install, grub , no-update-grub, no-apt-nor-yum, 32, no boot, /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-home, no-os, not-on-GPT-disk, no-fstab, no-ntldr, no-winload, no-recov-nor-hid, no-bootmgr, no-grldr, no-BCD.
mapper/vg-rootie : sda, not-sepboot, grub-install, grub2 , update-grub, apt-get, 32, no boot, /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie, with-os, not-on-GPT-disk, fstab-without-efi, no-ntldr, no-winload, no-recov-nor-hid, no-bootmgr, no-grldr, no-BCD.

sda : GPT-BIS, GPT, no-BIOS_boot, mislocated-EFI, 40 sectors * 512 bytes

=================== PARTED:

Model: ATA WDC WD2500JS-40T (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 250GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End    Size    File system  Name                  Flags
1      20.5kB  210MB  210MB   fat32        EFI System Partition
2      210MB   220GB  220GB   hfs+         Apple_HFS_Untitled_1
3      220GB   220GB  1049kB                                     bios_grub
4      220GB   221GB  100MB   ext4         bootLinux             boot
5      221GB   250GB  29.5GB  reiserfs                           lvm


Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-rootie: 8498MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: loop

Number  Start  End     Size    File system  Flags
1      0.00B  8498MB  8498MB  reiserfs


Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-home: 9999MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: loop

Number  Start  End     Size    File system  Flags
1      0.00B  9999MB  9999MB  reiserfs


Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-swap: 998MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: loop

Number  Start  End    Size   File system     Flags
1      0.00B  998MB  998MB  linux-swap(v1)



                                                                          
Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
has been opened read-only.

                                                                          
Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!


=================== MOUNT:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type vfat (rw)
/dev/sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 type hfsplus (ro)
/dev/sda4 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda4 type ext4 (rw)
/dev/mapper/vg-home on /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-home type reiserfs (rw)
/dev/mapper/vg-rootie on /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie type reiserfs (rw)


/sys/block/dm-0:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/dm-1:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/dm-2:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sda:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev:  autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dm-0 dm-1 dm-2 dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse fw0 hidraw2 hidraw3 hidraw4 hidraw5 hpet input kmsg log mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 scd0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sg0 sg1 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom usb usbmon0 usbmon1 usbmon2 usbmon3 usbmon4 usbmon5 vg vga_arbiter zero
/dev/mapper:  control vg-home vg-rootie vg-swap

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/mapper/vg-swap doesn't contain a valid partition table
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-home doesn't contain a valid partition table
Disk /dev/mapper/vg-rootie doesn't contain a valid partition table

=================== DF:

Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow     overlayfs    494M  133M  361M  27% /
udev      devtmpfs    487M   12K  487M   1% /dev
tmpfs        tmpfs    198M  820K  197M   1% /run
/dev/sr0   iso9660    696M  696M     0 100% /cdrom
/dev/loop0
squashfs    668M  668M     0 100% /rofs
tmpfs        tmpfs    494M   44K  494M   1% /tmp
none         tmpfs    5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
none         tmpfs    494M  216K  494M   1% /run/shm
/dev/sda1     vfat    197M   24M  174M  13% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda2  hfsplus    206G  170G   36G  83% /mnt/boot-sav/sda2
/dev/sda4     ext4     93M   19M   70M  21% /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
/dev/mapper/vg-home
reiserfs    9.4G   33M  9.3G   1% /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-home
/dev/mapper/vg-rootie
reiserfs    8.0G  361M  7.6G   5% /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie

=================== FDISK:

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1          39          19+  ee  GPT
/dev/sda2              40      409639      204800    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda3   *      409640   430491647   215041004   af  HFS / HFS+
/dev/sda4       430491648   430493695        1024    0  Empty

Disk /dev/mapper/vg-swap: 998 MB, 998244352 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121 cylinders, total 1949696 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000


Disk /dev/mapper/vg-home: 9999 MB, 9999220736 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1215 cylinders, total 19529728 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000


Disk /dev/mapper/vg-rootie: 8497 MB, 8497659904 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1033 cylinders, total 16596992 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000


sda2 is Read-only

=================== Before mainwindow
FSCK no PASTEBIN yes WUBI  WINBOOT no
recommendedrepair, reinstall, REINSTALL_POSSIBLE yes PURGE_POSSIBLE yes
UNHIDEBOOT_ACTION yes (10s), noflag ()
PART_TO_REINSTALL_GRUB mapper/vg-rootie, PART_TO_REINSTALL_GRUB_PURGE mapper/vg-rootie, FORCE_GRUB no (sda) REMOVABLEDISK no
USE_SEPARATEBOOTPART yes (sda4) grub2 (sda1)
UNCOMMENT_GFXMODE no ATA  ADD_KERNEL_OPTION no (acpi=off)
MBR_TO_RESTORE sda (mbr) ( )
/boot detected. Please check the options.
internet: connected
GPT detected. You may want to retry after creating a BIOS-Boot partition (>1Mo, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag).

=================== Actions
FSCK no PASTEBIN yes WUBI  WINBOOT no
customrepair, reinstall, REINSTALL_POSSIBLE yes PURGE_POSSIBLE yes
UNHIDEBOOT_ACTION yes (21s), noflag ()
PART_TO_REINSTALL_GRUB mapper/vg-rootie, PART_TO_REINSTALL_GRUB_PURGE mapper/vg-rootie, FORCE_GRUB no (sda) REMOVABLEDISK no
USE_SEPARATEBOOTPART yes (sda4) grub2 (sda1)
UNCOMMENT_GFXMODE no ATA  ADD_KERNEL_OPTION no (acpi=off)
MBR_TO_RESTORE sda (mbr) (sda sda2)
Unhide GRUB boot menu in mapper/vg-rootie/etc/default/grub
Reinstall the GRUB of mapper/vg-rootie into the MBR of sda
/mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie/boot is empty
mount: special device /dev/sda4/boot does not exist
(a path prefix is not a directory)

Mounted /dev/sda4/boot on /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie/boot
dpkg --configure -a mapper/vg-rootie
grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
chroot: failed to run command `type': No such file or directory
INSTALLOUTPUT: Installation finished. No error reported.
INSTALLEXIT:0
Generating grub.cfg ...
/var/lock/lvm: mkdir failed: No such file or directory
File-based locking initialisation failed.
Found Mac OS X on /dev/sda2
umount: /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg-rootie/boot: not mounted
mount: warning: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 seems to be mounted read-only.
Unhide GRUB boot menu in mapper/vg-rootie/boot/grub/grub.cfg
internet: connected
pastebinit  packages needed
internet: connected
E: Package 'pastebinit' has no installation candidate
dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin:
```

Thanks a million for a specific advice. Please keep in mind that I spend the past weeks in searching the internet for solutions. I suppose boot repair can do the thing, but how?

Lokesh

----------


## YannBuntu

*@hodad:* you should first backup your documents if you can access to your harddisk from a live-session. Then, you should create a new thread in the "Installation" section of the forum, with title "Impossible to boot after fresh reinstallation" and indicating the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l". Indicate here the link to your new thread please, i will try to follow it.

*@Lokesh123:* via a gParted live-CD, please wipe totally your disk, then create an EFI partition (beginning of the disk =sda1, FAT32, 200Mo, EFI flag) and a bios_grub partition (sda2, 1Mo, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag).
Then reinstall Xubuntu11.10) with the automatic installer (not the "Somethingelse" option). Reboot and check if you see GRUB.
Then run Boot-Repair's "Create BootInfo" and indicate your new URL.

----------


## parovelb

> *@hodad:* you should first backup your documents if you can access to your harddisk from a live-session. Then, you should create a new thread in the "Installation" section of the forum, with title "Impossible to boot after fresh reinstallation" and indicating the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l". Indicate here the link to your new thread please, i will try to follow it.
> 
> *@Lokesh123:* via a gParted live-CD, please wipe totally your disk, then create an EFI partition (beginning of the disk =sda1, FAT32, 200Mo, EFI flag) and a bios_grub partition (sda2, 1Mo, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag).
> Then reinstall Xubuntu11.10) with the automatic installer (not the "Somethingelse" option). Reboot and check if you see GRUB.
> Then run Boot-Repair's "Create BootInfo" and indicate your new URL.


Hello YannBuntu!
I have the problem of missing grub and I can not access to my HD. Below is a part of the results of Bootiinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/926828/. 
I need to get into my system without loosing data but so far no procedure helped, nor reinstalling grub or fixing mbr. Should I act as Lokesch123 and wipe just the efi and recreate it? 



```
Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
 => Syslinux MBR (3.61-4.03) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/grub/core.img

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       Extended Partition
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info: 

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu precise (development 
                       branch)
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab 
                       /boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf /boot/grub/core.img

sda7: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 ........>..sr>.........p9...0...~.....~...f...M.f.f....f..0~....>E}.u......
    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 3699184 of /dev/sdb1 for its 
                       second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the  directory. 
                       No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /syslinux.cfg 
                       /efi/boot/bootx64.efi /ldlinux.sys

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048       976,895       974,848   6 FAT16
/dev/sda2             978,942   488,396,799   487,417,858   5 Extended
/dev/sda5             978,944     6,836,223     5,857,280  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6           6,838,272    36,132,863    29,294,592  83 Linux
/dev/sda7          36,134,912   488,396,799   452,261,888  83 Linux


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 2063 MB, 2063597568 bytes
64 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1015 cylinders, total 4030464 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1    *             62     4,027,519     4,027,458   b W95 FAT32


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        F0F7-1FC9                              vfat       
/dev/sda5        f7564b4a-d14a-4efc-a92a-728288ca5cdd   swap       
/dev/sda6        851a21d6-11ab-4953-8420-72f782d324fe   ext4       
/dev/sda7        53d58ca5-6785-42b7-83da-2698ab378d21   ext4       
/dev/sdb1        CC08-3894                              vfat       NOV NOSILEC

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sda1        /mnt/sda1                vfat       (rw)
/dev/sdb1        /cdrom                   vfat       (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437
,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)


=================== sda1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

            ?? = ??             boot/grub/core.img                             1

=========================== sda6/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================
```

----------


## oldfred

@parovelb
You have MBR with efi. Some have said that might work, but the UEFI spec says you should have gpt partitioning. A MBR boot flag is not the same as the "boot" flag in gpt which is really a ef00 partition type.

It might be easier just to change to BIOS mode and then reinstall grub to the MBR.

Is your UEFI/BIOS one where you specify which mode you are in? Some do not have it or cannot find it and then just booting in MBR mode works. You may have to change efi partition or may just need to install grub to MBR.

----------


## parovelb

@oldfred




> You have MBR with efi. Some have said that might work, but the UEFI spec says you should have gpt partitioning. A MBR boot flag is not the same as the "boot" flag in gpt which is really a ef00 partition type.


ok, so...




> Is your UEFI/BIOS one where you specify which mode you are in? Some do not have it or cannot find it and then just booting in MBR mode works. You may have to change efi partition or may just need to install grub to MBR.


no, UEFI/BIOS does not have the mode select option

----------


## oldfred

Do you want to take boot flag off sda1, make sure it is not labeled efi and install grub to the MBR and see it it boots or convert to gpt. 

You may be able to convert without totally reformating with gdisk.

Converting to or from GPT
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html

Reinstall grub2 - Short version & full chroot version
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...alling%20GRUB2
Grub2 info & full chroot version 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recove...20via%20LiveCD

----------


## parovelb

Thank you @oldfred for the guides.




> Do you want to take boot flag off sda1, make sure it is not labeled efi and install grub to the MBR and see it it boots or convert to gpt.


Can i remove the bot flag with Gparted?




> Converting to or from GPT
> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html


The explanation is extensve. However I can not determine which gdisk option converts the mbr to gpt.

----------


## oldfred

You can use gparted to remove boot flag. If booting with gpt & BIOS you do need to create a 1MB bios_grub (flag) partition anywhere on drive.

Since the BIOS Boot Partition ("bios_grub" flag set in GNU Parted) is used without a filesystem for storing GRUB 2 boot code, and since the EFI System Partition (ESP) is used by EFI with a FAT-32 filesystem for storing EFI files, the two cannot be the same partition.
If you're using UEFI mode to boot, you don't need a BIOS Boot Partition, but you do need an EFI System Partition (ESP)
If a new drive, to be safe, create both of these partitions, in addition to your regular Linux partitions. But the efi partition has to be first. Do not configure Linux to use either the ESP or the BIOS Boot Partition; they'll be used automatically by GRUB, if necessary.

If you're using UEFI mode to boot, you don't need a BIOS Boot Partition with gpt partitions (only for BIOS), but you do need an EFI System Partition (ESP). This is entirely different; it should be a 200-300 MiB FAT32 partition that's flagged as an ESP and must be the first partition. In libparted-based tools, you'd give it a "boot" flag (which is entirely unrelated to the MBR boot/active flag, although libparted makes them look the same). In gdisk, you'd give it a type code of EF00.
An EFI System Partition EF00 (~100 to -256MiB, FAT32) for UEFI, a BIOS Boot Partition EF02 (~1MiB, no filesystem) for BIOS, and whatever partitions you want for Linux. You must set the partition type codes correctly, but how you do this depends on the utility you use to create them. Also, you should be sure to create a GUID Partition Table (GPT) on the disk, not a Master Boot Record (MBR) partition table. In BIOS mode, Ubuntu's installer defaults to creating MBR partitions, at least on sub-1TB disks, so you may need to use another utility to do the partitioning. You do not need both but it does not hurt as both are small, and then you can configure easily to boot with either UEFI or BIOS. You can boot via bios AND efi (after setting up your efi boot entry using efibootmgr or via efi shell and running the efi binary)

----------


## parovelb

I used gparted and removed the boot flag. With gdisk I marked the /dev/sda1 with EF00. I attached the screenshot of my partiton table in gparted and the boot info summary from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/929011/. It seems like the changes I made did not have any effect.
I am stuck at this point.

The latest gdisk  p of /dev/sda gives me:


```
Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/sda: 488397168 sectors, 232.9 GiB
Logical sector size: 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): C1E294B7-31AF-4A81-AD44-5788C4EB35DB
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 488397134
Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries
Total free space is 8493 sectors (4.1 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1            2048          976895   476.0 MiB   0700  EFI System
   5          978944         6836223   2.8 GiB     8200  Linux swap
   6         6838272        36132863   14.0 GiB    8300  Linux filesystem
   7        36134912       488396799   215.7 GiB   8300  Linux filesystem
```

My protective MBR data:


```
Expert command (? for help): o

Disk size is 488397168 sectors (232.9 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x00000000
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1    488397167   primary     0xEE
```

----------


## oldfred

It looks like you converted to gpt. If you want UEFI mode you need the efi partition with the boot flag.

Or you can add a bios_grub 1MB partition and install grub to the MBR (and bios_grub. but you will not see that).

Someone just posted this:
Asus UEFI instructions (except efi should be first partition, but must not have to be)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11842855

----------


## YannBuntu

*@parovelb:* as your EFI does not allow to choose the "BIOS mode", you can't use BIOS_boot partition, so you will need to use EFI. For this you will need to make sda1 a working EFI partition (currently your sda1 is not recognized as "EFI System partition" by the BootInfo report). I see 2 problems: your sda1 does not have a "boot" flag, and core.img should not be in your sda1. In your case, i would try this: delete the /boot folder which is in your sda1, and add a "boot" flag via a recent version of gParted. Then run again the Boot-Repair's "Create BootInfo report" and indicate the new URL that will appear.
(As an example, here is the BootInfo of a working EFI system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926210/ . You should get something similar)

*@testers:* a new version of Boot-Repair is available in Boot-Repair's Development PPA, for 11.10 and 12.04 only at the moment. Please could you test it (eg in VirtualBox) and report any bugs before i put it in the "stable PPA" ?

*@translators:* there are new strings to be translated HERE. Thanks for your time!

----------


## parovelb

*@yannbuntu:* As you proposed I deleted the  /boot folder and added a "boot" flag. 


```
xubuntu@xubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
xubuntu@xubuntu:/mnt$ sudo rm -rf boot/
```

After running again Boot-Repair, for the first time I get a message "EFI dtected please check the options". Here is my report http://paste.ubuntu.com/930597/

Then I repaired boot with the "separate EFI" option.

I purged grub but no window apperared in the terminal:


```
xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/851a21d6-11ab-4953-8420-72f782d324fe" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub-common
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  ntfsprogs
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  grub-common* grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin* grub-pc-bin* grub2-common*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 308 not upgraded.
After this operation, 9,383 kB disk space will be freed.
(Reading database ... 250106 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing grub-efi-amd64 ...
Purging configuration files for grub-efi-amd64 ...
Removing grub2-common ...
Removing grub-pc-bin ...
Removing grub-efi-amd64-bin ...
Removing grub-common ...
Purging configuration files for grub-common ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for install-info ...
Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
```

There was no menu like the one on the screenshot at 12:50. However the process seemed to went well.

Here is the report http://paste.ubuntu.com/930994/

----------


## parovelb

]*@yannbuntu:* As you proposed I deleted the  /boot folder and added a "boot" flag. 


```
xubuntu@xubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
xubuntu@xubuntu:/mnt$ sudo rm -rf boot/
```

After running again Boot-Repair, for the first time I get a message "EFI dtected please check the options". Here is my report http://paste.ubuntu.com/930597/

Then I repaired boot with the "separate EFI" option.

I purged grub but no window apperared in the terminal:


```
xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/851a21d6-11ab-4953-8420-72f782d324fe" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub-common
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  ntfsprogs
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  grub-common* grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin* grub-pc-bin* grub2-common*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 308 not upgraded.
After this operation, 9,383 kB disk space will be freed.
(Reading database ... 250106 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing grub-efi-amd64 ...
Purging configuration files for grub-efi-amd64 ...
Removing grub2-common ...
Removing grub-pc-bin ...
Removing grub-efi-amd64-bin ...
Removing grub-common ...
Purging configuration files for grub-common ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for install-info ...
Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
```

There was no menu like the one on the screenshot at 12:50. However the process seemed to went well... silly goose  :Smile: 

The report http://paste.ubuntu.com/930994/ shows the sda1 boot sector type is still not existing. Normally, after rebooting there is no system to boot from. Using the "ordinary repair" is asking for bios_legacy and creation of >1Mb partition for boot. This is annoying...

----------


## oldfred

I suggest you have both the efi & bios_grub and then which ever way you boot from BIOS/UEFI grub will correctly install. Then once it is working you can convert to the other mode if you want.

Since the BIOS Boot Partition ("bios_grub" flag set in GNU Parted) is used without a filesystem for storing GRUB 2 boot code, and since the EFI System Partition (ESP) is used by EFI with a FAT-32 filesystem for storing EFI files, the two cannot be the same partition.
If you're using UEFI mode to boot, you don't need a BIOS Boot Partition, but you do need an EFI System Partition (ESP)
If a new drive, to be safe, create both of these partitions, in addition to your regular Linux partitions. But the efi partition has to be first. Do not configure Linux to use either the ESP or the BIOS Boot Partition; they'll be used automatically by GRUB, if necessary.

If you're using UEFI mode to boot, you don't need a BIOS Boot Partition with gpt partitions (only for BIOS), but you do need an EFI System Partition (ESP). This is entirely different; it should be a 200-300 MiB FAT32 partition that's flagged as an ESP and must be the first partition. In libparted-based tools, you'd give it a "boot" flag (which is entirely unrelated to the MBR boot/active flag, although libparted makes them look the same). In gdisk, you'd give it a type code of EF00.
An EFI System Partition EF00 (~100 to -256MiB, FAT32) for UEFI, a BIOS Boot Partition EF02 (~1MiB, no filesystem) for BIOS, and whatever partitions you want for Linux. You must set the partition type codes correctly, but how you do this depends on the utility you use to create them. Also, you should be sure to create a GUID Partition Table (GPT) on the disk, not a Master Boot Record (MBR) partition table. In BIOS mode, Ubuntu's installer defaults to creating MBR partitions, at least on sub-1TB disks, so you may need to use another utility to do the partitioning. You do not need both but it does not hurt as both are small, and then you can configure easily to boot with either UEFI or BIOS. You can boot via bios AND efi (after setting up your efi boot entry using efibootmgr or via efi shell and running the efi binary)

----------


## YannBuntu

> There was no menu like the one on the screenshot at 12:50. However the process seemed to went well...


This is not important, and fixed in next version. (the one in the dev PPA)




> Using the "ordinary repair" is asking for bios_legacy


The current version does not propose EFI by default, it just warns that EFI has been detected (so the user can activate it in the options if necessary). This is improved in the next version.





> The report http://paste.ubuntu.com/930994/ shows the sda1 boot sector type is still not existing.


Yes, that's the only difference i see with the working EFI log (cf my previous message). The rest seems ok for EFI use.

Now you need to tell your UEFI system where to find the grubx64.efi file.
Enter your UEFI menu, select "Boot maintenance manager", then "Boot options", then "Add boot option", then "NO VOLUME LABEL,....Primary,Slave...1, GPT,..", then browse the /EFI/ubuntu/ folder via the UEFI boot menu, and select the grubx64.efi . Give it the name you want (eg "Precise"), then "Commit Changes and exit", then Enter. Then return to the main UEFI menu, go to the "Boot Manager" line and select the "Precise" entry.

If that does not work, i would try to reinstall Precise via the manual installer ("Something-else" option instead of the "Erase all the disk").

If still not ok, I would then try the BIOS_boot partition way.

----------


## parovelb

> Now you need to tell your UEFI system where to find the grubx64.efi file.
> Enter your UEFI menu, select "Boot maintenance manager", then "Boot options", then "Add boot option", then "NO VOLUME LABEL,....Primary,Slave...1, GPT,..", then browse the /EFI/ubuntu/ folder via the UEFI boot menu, and select the grubx64.efi . Give it the name you want (eg "Precise"), then "Commit Changes and exit", then Enter. Then return to the main UEFI menu, go to the "Boot Manager" line and select the "Precise" entry.


Sadly there is no EFI menu in my boot manager Phoenix xyz although Lenovo ideapad s205 has an efi boot. It is getting really, really annoying. The lesson I learned so far is back up everything even before changing time/date  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

This user posted his UEFI menu for an AsRock motherboard. But I guess every MFG. has different menus. Some early systems seemed to just try to boot from an efi partition and if not found then try to boot from MBR. Most that have sucessfully installed seemed to have partitioned in advance. Either then booting in efi from installer or installing in MBR and then converting.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943324

Asus UEFI instructions (except efi should be first partition, but must not have to be)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11842855
Examples that worked, format in advanced with gparted, gpt with find efi output & demesg
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...&highlight=efi
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939094
How to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo (U)EFI system (tested on S205, B570)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367
efi works with Asus P8H67 with EFI bios Do not recompile note:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896052

----------


## aijazz

Hi Yannbuntu,

I am trying to use boot-repair but can't get it to work, the scenario is

Dell D610, With 250 GB hard disk which is just seen as 137 by the bios. Already having Windows XP. I am trying to get ubunto 11 installed on it, but the installation ends up in a grub rescue prompt and nothing seems to work. 

I have tried to run boot-repair but its stuck in a loop of 

"please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 11.10 (sda8). Then try again."

here is the url for the troubleshooting 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/938301

really appreciate your help on this.

Many thanks,
Aijaz

----------


## oldfred

With a BIOS that sees only the first 137GB, you have to have all of the boot files inside the first 137GB. You can have NTFS data or /home beyond the 137GB limit.

You can either have a separate small /boot within the 137GB or use only 20GB for / and make sure all of it is inside the 137GB with /home or data in partitions beyond the first 137GB.

You also installed grub to the partition boot sector (BS or PBR) of the XP NTFS partition. Windows has to have its signature and boot code in the PBR or all NTFS partitions. NTFS does keep a backup, so if you only installed once you can restore the backup BS.

Fix for most, a few have other issues, better than windows fix in many cases as it also fixes other parameters:
This has instructions on using testdisk to repair the install of grub to the boot sector for windows from Ubuntu or Linux LiveCD.
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ms:Boot_Sector
You want to get to this screen:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestD...ector_recovery
[HowTo] Repair the bootsector of a Windows partition  - YannBuntu
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926510

----------


## YannBuntu

oldfred +1

The "out-of-disk" option might also be a solution for the 137GB limit.

----------


## parovelb

@=oldfred
I am trying to get some linux distro work with my s205 lenovo without any results. 
The funny thing is that if I try to install the 10.04 version like I did the first time, I can not get it to work.
With the 12.04 I have tryed so far every possible config:
msdos partition / gpt partition
efi, root, home
efi, boot, root, home
efi, bios, root, home

----------


## parovelb

@=oldfred
I am trying to get some linux distro work with my s205 lenovo without any results. 
The funny thing is that if I try to install the 10.04 version like I did the first time, I can not get it to work.
With the 12.04 I have tryed so far every possible config:
msdos partition / gpt partition
efi, root, home
efi, boot, root, home
efi, bios, root, home
And my last report is http://paste.ubuntu.com/939482/.

----------


## parovelb

I am trying with the 10.04 configuration:

msdos partition tableext4 /boot, swap, ext4 /, ext4 /home
And my last report is http://paste.ubuntu.com/939595/. Still no boot system...

----------


## oldfred

I am not a fan of separate /boot unless you have an old system or server and even then you may not need a separate /boot. More for full encryption and some RAID or LVM formats.

But your configuration looks like it should work. Grub in MBR looks to /boot partition, /boot has boot files & grub.cfg. And / has fstab. Did you manually edit fstab as it has /dev not UUIDs? 

With a UEFI capable system I would install gpt with 12.04 and efi partition (but not /boot). But Ubuntu's UEFI was not there for 10.04. 
I used gpt and BIOS with 10.04, but did have a few issues, so for most BIOS & MBR with 10.04 would be easier. 

Are you perhaps booting past grub as with one system grub will not present a menu unless you hold shift down from BIOS until menu appears. And that was also a bug in efi boot as shift did not work (not sure if fixed in 12.04 or not).

If you are past grub2's loading, then it can be video issues or another boot parameter. Hold shift down and see if you get a grub menu.

How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## parovelb

nothing works... i am sad... lenovo s205 is not for linux...

----------


## oldfred

Have you seen this thread?

How to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo (U)EFI system (tested on S205, B570)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367

----------


## parovelb

> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> How to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo (U)EFI system (tested on S205, B570)
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367


@oldfred

You are of great help, thank you. 
I have read the thread and I tried to install like the first time I put ubuntu on it with no luck. LEnovo ideapad s205 is just not for linux at this time for me. perhaps later

----------


## Hylas de Niall

@ Yannbuntu: I really want to say 'thank you' for this disc.

It's a great tool, and it' came to my resue this last week a couple of times when i was messing around with partitions and distros.

So, 'Thank you!'  :Smile:

----------


## mörgæs

> ... with no luck...


What exactly was the problem - which step in the guide didn't work?

----------


## graeleight

Hi,

I'm trying to install boot-repair to repair my Grub2 configuration but I'm having a problem. I ran the following commands.

     > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
     > sudo apt-get update
     > sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair

The first 2 commands run without a hitch. On the last one, however, I get the following error. 

     > E: Unable to locate package boot-repair

I re-ran the first 2 commands to make sure there wasn't a typo but the results were the same. 

Any help would be appreciated. My work around (Supergrub boot cd) is slow and annoying.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> > E: Unable to locate package boot-repair


This means you don't have access to the PPA, or you are using an obsolete version of Ubuntu.
Which version of Ubuntu CD do you use ? Boot-Repair is available only for supported version of Ubuntu (currently 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04). You can also find live-CDs with pre-installed Boot-Repair : Ubuntu Secured Remix, Boot-Repair-Disk...

----------


## habana

I have an unbootable 12.04RC (64 bit) install on a 60GB SSD (sda). Using a Live Disc I installed and ran boot-repair. I got the message:

"The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected....."

I tried to continue but received a "no internet connection" message even though I was connected, so I couldn't. The motherboard is a Gigabyte B75M-D3H which is EFI capable but I can boot 11.10 from sdb which has no EFI partition without problem. However, 11.10 was installed using an older motherboard.

I manually partitioned sda (using fdisk before installation) as I was concerned about SSD alignment and have no particular desire to use EFI. Once I have this sorted, there will only be 12.04 on this computer.

Below is the first section of the boot info summary:



```

============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    for (,msdos2)/boot/grub on this drive.
 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  Grub2 (v1.99)
    Boot sector info:  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the boot sector of sda1 
                       and looks at sector 17513448 of the same hard drive 
                       for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
                       for (,msdos1)/boot/grub on this drive.
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sdb2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 11.10
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab 
                       /boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf /boot/grub/core.img

sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sdc2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext3
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders, total 117231408 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048    41,945,087    41,943,040  83 Linux
/dev/sda2          41,945,088   117,231,407    75,286,320  83 Linux


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1         486,400,005   488,392,064     1,992,060  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2    *             63   486,400,004   486,399,942  83 Linux


Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdc: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdc1         486,400,005   488,392,064     1,992,060  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdc2                  63   486,400,004   486,399,942  83 Linux


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        cb10df95-0b28-4337-a4fe-fe86d44dfd0f   ext4       
/dev/sda2        ce7d1960-d34c-4264-81c9-575d24d65c2b   ext4       
/dev/sdb1        0ce53420-b91e-4b40-a29b-362de085bc0e   swap       
/dev/sdb2        9e3a5f85-2002-49eb-b592-db2366865fb8   ext4       
/dev/sdc1        6b820d0f-8858-4b0c-a4ca-a6a15dff4dfc   swap       
/dev/sdc2        bc845841-ad65-4937-97f8-0255d8613247   ext3       
/dev/sr0                                                iso9660    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev             /mnt/boot-sav/sda1/dev   none       (rw,bind)
/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sda1        /mnt/boot-sav/sda1       ext4       (rw)
/dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime) 



```


My 12.04 install seems to have placed Grub2 in sda1 rather than the MBR of sda. Is that a feature of EFI (about which I know very little as you can tell!)? How do I get out of EFI mode?

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## techsupport

This might seem like a silly question but did you properly reset the CMOS on that motherboard before installing Ubuntu? 




> I have an unbootable 12.04RC (64 bit) install on a 60GB SSD (sda). Using a Live Disc I installed and ran boot-repair. I got the message:
> 
> "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected....."
> 
> I tried to continue but received a "no internet connection" message even though I was connected, so I couldn't. The motherboard is a Gigabyte B75M-D3H which is EFI capable but I can boot 11.10 from sdb which has no EFI partition without problem. However, 11.10 was installed using an older motherboard.
> 
> I manually partitioned sda (using fdisk before installation) as I was concerned about SSD alignment and have no particular desire to use EFI. Once I have this sorted, there will only be 12.04 on this computer.
> 
> Below is the first section of the boot info summary:
> ...

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello habana,

What kind of connection do you use? wifi or wired? is it slow?

As 11.10 can currently boot, you don't need EFI partition for 12.04.

Please connect to wired internet, then run Boot-Repair, UPDATE it, click "Advanced options", UNTICK the "Separate /boot/efi" option, tick the "Purge GRUB" option, then apply. Note the new URL (need the ENTIRE log) that will appear, and indicate it.

----------


## habana

@techsupport

Thanks for your quick response. Not a silly question as resetting the CMOS didn't occur to me. I've never had to do this on previous Ubuntu installs. To explain a little further, I built a new PC using a new SSD (sda) and the old HDDs (sdb and sdc), which I hope eventually to turn into a RAID1 data array. After changing a few BIOS settings, 11.10 booted up straight away on sdb.

@ yannbuntu

Bonjour and thanks for your quick response. I connect directly to my router and have an ADSL connection (1500/256) but this is frequently congested. Today is a public holiday in Australia so the schoolchildren are at home and my download speed is slow (say 150 kbps). I have taken note of your advice and will wait until tomorrow when my connection should be back up to around 1400kbps. I will report back then.

----------


## corrytonapple

Yannbuntu, I give my thanks to your wonderful program.  I use it on a daily basis, as I am always installing some new distro.  It runs beautifully, has lots of options, and always works.
Thanks for the program!  I'll recommend it!

----------


## habana

Hi Yannbunntu

No luck I am afraid. Firstly I ensured all wi-fi and other computers were turned off. Download speed (USA mirror) is around 250 kbps this morning -not brilliant but surely fast enough - many people have only a 256/64 connection. I still have the "No internet connection detected......." message.

My next step perhaps is to download the iso and burn a CD. is the program stand alone or does it need an internet connection to function?

Regards
Bill

----------


## habana

Hi again Yannbuntu

Herewith the terminal output for my boot-repair session. It may be of some use. I made several attempts to run it.



```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
 Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems.

Website: https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
 More info: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.9yd1QgfPyX --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 3C48D16124B50277AF10D27F32B18A1260D8DA0B
gpg: requesting key 60D8DA0B from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 60D8DA0B: public key "Launchpad PPA for YannUbuntu" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise InRelease
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Release
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/ Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/main TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/main Translation-en
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421) precise/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease                      
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                      
Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease 
Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B]
Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [198 B]                    
Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg [316 B]                     
Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release [49.6 kB]            
Get:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B]          
Get:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release [11.9 kB]                       
Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release [49.6 kB]                      
Get:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources [1,104 B]                  
Get:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages [2,013 B]           
Get:10 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main amd64 Packages [14 B]  
Get:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages [2,013 B]           
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex                     
Get:12 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages [14 B]
Get:13 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages [14 B]   
Get:14 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Get:15 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main TranslationIndex [70 B]
Get:16 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted TranslationIndex [70 B]
Get:17 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release [49.6 kB]             
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en            
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en      
Get:18 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages [1,273 kB]        
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_US                    
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en                       
Get:19 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages [8,452 B]   
Get:20 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages [1,274 kB]         
Get:21 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages [8,431 B]    
Get:22 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex [3,706 B]
Get:23 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted TranslationIndex [2,596 B]
Get:24 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages [768 B]
Get:25 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages [14 B]
Get:26 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages [768 B]
Get:27 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Get:28 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex [71 B]
Get:29 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted TranslationIndex [70 B]
Get:30 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en [726 kB]          
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-en                
Get:31 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-en [538 B]   
Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-en        
Fetched 3,464 kB in 2min 6s (27.4 kB/s)                                        
Reading package lists... Done
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Beta%20amd64%20(20120421)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Beta amd64 (20120421)/ precise/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Beta%20amd64%20(20120421)_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  boot-sav gawk glade2script libsigsegv2
Suggested packages:
  lvm2 mdadm clean-ubiquity os-uninstaller
Recommended packages:
  ntfsprogs pastebinit mbr
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  boot-repair boot-sav gawk glade2script libsigsegv2
0 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 820 kB of archives.
After this operation, 3,460 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/ precise/main boot-sav all 3.18-0ppa4~precise [231 kB]
Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libsigsegv2 amd64 2.9-4ubuntu2 [14.6 kB]
Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main gawk amd64 1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1 [465 kB]
Get:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/ precise/main glade2script all 0.3.2.1-0ppa7~precise [40.5 kB]
Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/ precise/main boot-repair all 3.18-0ppa3~precise [69.3 kB]
Fetched 820 kB in 25s (32.8 kB/s)                                              
Selecting previously unselected package libsigsegv2.
(Reading database ... 147516 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libsigsegv2 (from .../libsigsegv2_2.9-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Setting up libsigsegv2 (2.9-4ubuntu2) ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Selecting previously unselected package gawk.
(Reading database ... 147524 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking gawk (from .../gawk_1%3a3.1.8+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package boot-sav.
Unpacking boot-sav (from .../boot-sav_3.18-0ppa4~precise_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package glade2script.
Unpacking glade2script (from .../glade2script_0.3.2.1-0ppa7~precise_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package boot-repair.
Unpacking boot-repair (from .../boot-repair_3.18-0ppa3~precise_all.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
Setting up gawk (1:3.1.8+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up boot-sav (3.18-0ppa4~precise) ...
Setting up glade2script (0.3.2.1-0ppa7~precise) ...
Setting up boot-repair (3.18-0ppa3~precise) ...
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/glade2script", line 2339, in set_widget
    exec( arg )
  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
gi._glib.GError: Failed to open file 'boot-repair.png': No such file or directory
Error in sys.excepthook:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport_python_hook.py", line 68, in apport_excepthook
    binary = os.path.realpath(os.path.join(os.getcwdu(), sys.argv[0]))
OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Original exception was:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/glade2script", line 2339, in set_widget
    exec( arg )
  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
gi._glib.GError: Failed to open file 'boot-repair.png': No such file or directory
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/glade2script", line 2339, in set_widget
    exec( arg )
  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
gi._glib.GError: Failed to open file 'boot-repair.png': No such file or directory
Error in sys.excepthook:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport_python_hook.py", line 68, in apport_excepthook
    binary = os.path.realpath(os.path.join(os.getcwdu(), sys.argv[0]))
OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Original exception was:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/glade2script", line 2339, in set_widget
    exec( arg )
  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
gi._glib.GError: Failed to open file 'boot-repair.png': No such file or directory

(glade2script:4643): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.5CBCDW': No such file or directory

(glade2script:4643): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 



```

Regards
Bill

----------


## ourgangmn

Thanks, this post saved my bacon. I am a complete newbie. I installed 11.04 and all was good. When 11.10 came along I installed it and everything went bad. Today I installed 12.04 and experienced the no device grub error. I followed your help and I now have a bootable pc again! Thank you!!!!

----------


## ricardo072

Hello All,

I did everything and it says that the boot was successfully repaider and I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/959191/

Is this Ok?
Thanks in advance.

========== ADDING MORE INFO...

I did this 10 mins ago or so... now Im getting and error that says that -MBR is not present press Ctrl+Alt+Supr to restart -

Seems that is not working for me, now I could not boot between Win7x64 and Ubuntu 12.04 x64

PLEASE HELP..... could you please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/959191/ Im not sure what's wrong...


========== ADDING MORE INFO...
This has been fixed,.. I made a mistake with this tool the first time, now is working perfect.


Thanks in advance,

----------


## YannBuntu

*@corrytonapple & ourgangmn & ricardo072 :* thanks for your feedback  :Smile: 

*@habana:* sorry for the late reply, i just come back from holidays. Yes, the program can be used without internet, but it's generally better to update it before using it. (i don't update the ISOs as often as the PPA). I will study the error you got. Meanwhile, please try to follow my previous instructions :
- via a 11.10 CD
- and/or via a Boot-Repair-Disk CD without updating the program.

----------


## n.hinton

Upgraded from lucid to 12.04 a week ago, experienced issues with application lens being unpopulated requiring numerous reboots as occasionally one would be OK.

The Ubuntu logo with the dots below was unchanged from lucid. On one occasion I hit the pc's reset button just after the menu had been executed and on the subsequent boot, the smaller "ubuntu 12.04" displayed, boot was faster and application lens works. Using the reset button on the first boot after the menu is repeatable, and the only way I've been able to have 12.04 boot in working order. The same behaviour is exhibited with sdb physically disconnected. 

Ran boot-repair with purge enabled but it asks for repositories to be enabled that appear to be enabled, reinstalled grub pc and grub common from a terminal OK, but then made myself another problem by doing sudo apt-get install linux-image yesterday which has installed the same kernel but with a different name (-pae appended to name) and synaptic won't let me uninstall either alone but insists on both, with no other kernels to fall back on I'm reluctant to do this. 

Do i need to wait for a new kernel update before I can safely remove those kernels mentioned? Is the dual boot logo/menu thing something that "boot-repair" can fix? 

Many thanks. 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/968172/

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello hinton,

the logo can't be changed by Boot-Repair.

If i were you, i would :
1)backup my documents
2) install a fresh 12.04 in dual-boot with your current 12.04, in order to keep your current system safe while testing the new pae kernel.
3) If the fresh 12.04 is ok, copy the old 12.04's configuration (hidden folder in the /home) to the fresh 12.04's /home folder.

----------


## oldfred

There was a lot of discussion when they were working on 12.04. Ended up long-winded explanation.

One was to change to suggest 64bit, but they found 25% of users were 32bit so they still suggest 32bit and assume those with 64 bit know they can change. Some older systems with 64 bit processor may not have enough memory to run 64 bit better so that also was a consideration.

The other related to very old systems. Older Intel chips cannot run PAE which is the memory extension to use more than 3GB of RAM  in a 32bit system. Since the last versions of Pentium and all dual core can run pae they were going to stop using the non- pae version, so users with more memory but 32 bit systems could automatically use it.  I did not follow to final conclusion, so I do not know what they decided. But if you have more than 3GB of RAM you should run the pae version. It will use the additional memory, but as a 32 bit install will not be as good as 64bit if system is capable of 64bit.

----------


## scradock

I need to add a note of caution - boot-repair may be great, but it can cause problems!

I have a moderately complicated install situation - Vista plus 3 ubuntu installs on sda plus another 6 ubuntu installs on sdb. My Sony Vaio won't let me boot direct into anything on sdb, so I'm using PLOP to get sdb mounted from the sda GRUB2 menu. Sda is the internal hard-drive, sdb is an external USB2 2TB drive.

I installed boot-repair from the ppa, and ran it, in a 12.04 Precise install on sda. Sdb was connected but the running install was on sda. I had noticed some error messages relating to Windows programs using parts of the disk that Ubuntu expects to be reserved for grub, and also an error message when booting into an install on sdb "hd0 out of range". It appeared that boot-repair could fix both of these, so I checked the boxes and then clicked "Apply". Boot-repair got busy, and ran several modules, sending results to the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/969224/.

However, when I rebooted, the sda GRUB2 boot menu was missing, and all I got was the grub-rescue prompt. Even "ls" would not work at first, so I went through "set prefix=" and "set root=", which were echoed properly by "set". Even then, GRUB could not "see" the /boot/grub/ files, so "insmod normal" failed, and running "ls" gave a single empty line of response.

It appeared that GRUB2 was not able to recognize the internal HD.

I booted from a live-CD, and checked that the files were in fact present in the expected locations. Rather than trying a chroot from the live-CD, I installed a fresh PP install from the live-CD, to a partition with a broken ubuntu. From there I was able to boot into the original sda install and re-establish it as the "grub master".

Even then, the sdb grub menu was unavailable (i.e. left me at grub-rescue> prompt), until I did a "grub-install /dev/sdb" from the now-working sda "grub-master", and thus regained the ability to boot into an install on sdb. From there I could do "grub-install /dev/sdb" and get back to the original state of the machine.

I will not be using boot-repair again, after this experience, and I would warn others that it is apparently capable of leaving a machine in an un-bootable state under some circumstances.

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for your feedback.




> it is apparently capable of leaving a machine in an un-bootable state under some circumstances.


I agree: choosing the wrong parameters in the "Advanced options" of Boot-Repair can leave the pc unbootable. That's quite obvious, and it is what your experience shows.

Normal users should just follow the standard procedure :




> try the "Recommended repair" button. When repair is finished, note the URL that appeared on a paper, then reboot and check if you recovered access to your OSs. 
> 
> If the repair did not succeed, indicate the URL to people who help you by email or forum.


Maybe i should warn: "Advanced options" are for "advanced" users.  :Wink:

----------


## wilee-nilee

A very nice app, I would agree about the advanced in that people should be aware of where to put grub.

I suspect many who use this tool if they new about grub placement probably would be using the cli from a live cd.

Two Hd's or more and not putting grub where it should go for one who does not understand the mbr can be a bummer for them if it does not default correctly.

I would suggest you hang out at the IRC #ubuntu channel to see what is up. I help people quite often in this sort of a problem, after they have used this tool, it is usually an easy fix though as the bootscript is already been run. We see I would estimate about 5-10 people perday with a problem after running the app in this channel, just a estimation though.

I like the app I am just used to using the cli, or supergrub to get in, but I never have problems anymore I know where grub goes, and what OS has grub control if removing any other Linux installs.

----------


## habana

*@yannbuntu* Thanks for your reply - it was my turn to be on holiday, back today. While you were away, I resolved my boot problem using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752186 so I am no longer in trouble. However, it would be nice to use boot-repair in the future so I would be interested to discover if my sometimes slow internet connection is the problem or something else.

Regards
Bill

----------


## YannBuntu

*@wilee-nilee:* thanks for helping people on the IRC. Don't hesitate to mail me (or better: create a bug report) when the "Recommended repair" does not repair someone's boot.
(for information, B-R is used by ~800 users/day, so i am happy with only 10 fails  :Wink:  )

*@habana:* next time you reproduce the bug, please immediately check that you can browse internet, update packages, etc... if you can, it means that there may be a problem with the way Boot-Repair detects internet connection.

*@all:* do you know a good way to detect internet connection? currently i use:


```
[[ "$(wget -T 20 -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org)" =~ "Current IP Address:" ]] && INTERNET=connected || INTERNET=no-internet
```

----------


## wilee-nilee

> *@wilee-nilee:* thanks for helping people on the IRC. Don't hesitate to mail me (or better: create a bug report) when the "Recommended repair" does not repair someone's boot.
> (for information, B-R is used by ~800 users/day, so i am happy with only 10 fails  )


I think it is rather low, yeah, and my data is not empirical. I tried out the tool last week and thought it was a nice set up, and well designed. I don't ever really advise anyone to not use it.  :Smile:

----------


## habana

*@yannbuntu:* I can confirm that I was connected to the internet before, during and after my boot-repair sessions. My connection is sometimes slow but it is rock solid. I did try the whole process on two occasions so I doubt that lack of connection is the problem. I hope that helps.

----------


## scradock

> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> 
> Maybe i should warn: "Advanced options" are for "advanced" users.


Well, I've been using Ubuntu since 2007 or so, and I did get my elaborate GRUB setup going, with help from friendly folk on the forums, so I don't think I'm exactly a newbie. I did skip over the "Recommended repairs" as I really don't like tools that offer to "repair" something without telling me what they are going to be doing. That's one of the reasons I left M$.

If the program decided to alter the _placement_ of my GRUB files I'm not surprised it messed things up. I have my GRUB files where I want them, and I don't expect "Fix a little glitch here" and "Fix a little glitch there" to alter that without asking me if it's OK.

I'm not surprised Wilee-Nilee spends hours a day helping people recover from errors introduced in their systems.  I am surprised to see the author claiming that "ten screw-ups per day isn't much".

One is more than enough for me.

----------


## CapitalWeb

Helpful information , Thanks for the information . I M A new user ...... Ubuntu OS . i don't know about GRUB  or boot . can i do this ? i won't 2 use 2 OS win7 & Ubuntu . How can i do ?

----------


## frncz

> @oldfred
> 
> You are of great help, thank you. 
> I have read the thread and I tried to install like the first time I put ubuntu on it with no luck. LEnovo ideapad s205 is just not for linux at this time for me. perhaps later


I am in the same situation as you with my Lenovo S205. I tried all suggestions given by oldfred and have spent several days installing different versions of ubuntu. LiveCD works, but nothing else boots. (most annoyingly, a fresh Windows 7 installation does work!). When Windows is installed, and I try to install ubuntu, ubuntu does not even acknowledge that Windows exist. It is as if the disk was blank, and gparted with the liveCD sees the disk as empty. And yet, after reformating and installing ubuntu with efi , gpt etc there is a successful installation, but no boot.  Boot-repair seems to complete successfully, raising my hopes, but still no boot!
Let me know if you find a solution.
Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

> Helpful information , Thanks for the information . I M A new user ...... Ubuntu OS . i don't know about GRUB  or boot . can i do this ? i won't 2 use 2 OS win7 & Ubuntu . how can i do ?


Welcome among us.  :Smile:  To use Ubuntu in dual-boot with Windows, please follow this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot





> still no boot!


You may have a slightly different configuration as parovelb. Please click the "Recommended repair" button, then indicate the URL that will appear in a new thread. This will help us help you.  :Smile: 




> I did skip over the "Recommended repairs"


So please don't complain. The program did exactly what you selected.





> I am surprised to see the author claiming that "ten screw-ups per day isn't much".


I said "fails", please don't change my words.
Boot-Repair is a tool to recover access to OSs, so IMO "success" means that the "Recommended repair" recovered access to the OSs; "fail" means that the boot remains incorrect, but B-R gives clues (BootInfoSummary) to repair it.
If you are not happy with 99% success, please propose patches instead of trolling. That is how free software works, you should know that as you use Ubuntu since 2007.  :Wink:

----------


## captboob

Hello there everyone,
My problem may be an easier fix than or is it necessary???? 

Obviously I need help. And "yes" I've been reading for days.
Here goes.

  I am running xp_pro and ubuntu on a 320 gig drive. I installed this a few months back. Not knowing how large I was going to use each OS I partitioned it into 4.
  This weekend I took noticed that I wasnt using a partition so I combined 2 of themworked fine no problem until >
  I rebooted and got the *grub rescue>*  prompt. The grub config file sits on hd0 so I was able to use a program to launch either OS but I have to use a live cd (SUPER GRUB) to do that. I was wondering if there were any white papers on this grub bootloader and partitioning that you may have. I figured you do as your program works and apparently you know what youre doing in that respect. With all the new OS platforms out there I would think that since I had an existing grub cfg file that is in my MBR it could be easily adjusted to reflect how many drives I have. I have yet to find a fix that I feel comfortable with. I wonder if I just re-partition what I merged everything will be normal again. BUT in reading the doc on grub it may or may not need the original values of the sizes and whatnot. 

I'm lost and need help and or advice

----------


## frncz

> You may have a slightly different configuration as parovelb. Please click the "Recommended repair" button, then indicate the URL that will appear in a new thread. This will help us help you.


Bonjour Yann
Boot-repair output is in http:\\paste.ubuntu.com/976640, but I can't see this output (server not found).
the same screen also tells me:
don't forget to make your EFI-BIOS boot on /EFI/grub/grub64amd.efi file, 
but I don't know how to do that.
I'd love some help with this

Cheers

Mike

----------


## oldfred

If you take out the \\ then your boot script comes up.

You have gpt and the first partition is efi with 
/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi in it. 

From your UEFI menu you should have that as a boot choice. 
Each vendor is somewhat different but someone posted this:

UEFI is the new replacement for BIOS.



> Enter your UEFI menu, select "Boot maintenance manager", then "Boot options", then "Add boot option", then "NO VOLUME LABEL,....Primary,Slave...1, GPT,..", then browse the /EFI/ubuntu/ folder via the UEFI boot menu, and select the grubx64.efi . Give it the name you want (eg "Precise"), then "Commit Changes and exit", then Enter.

----------


## frncz

Thanks oldfred

but I don't know how to enter the UEFI menu. There does not seem to be this option in the bios set up!
I don't see 'boot maintenance manager etc..

Cheers

Mike

----------


## YannBuntu

*@captboob:* please run Boot-Repair, click the "Recommended repair" button, and note on a paper the URL that will appear. Reboot. If you still have problems, please indicate the URL that you noted.

*@frncz/Mike:* please take pictures (with a camera) of your BIOS, and show them here.

----------


## frncz

> *@frncz/Mike:* please take pictures (with a camera) of your BIOS, and show them here.


Here are the pictures
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040124.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040125.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040126.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040127.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040128.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040129.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040130.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040131.JPG
http://frncz.co.uk/P1040132.JPG
I hope itall makes sense.

Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

> http://frncz.co.uk/P1040127.JPG


- It does not look like a EFI BIOS, maybe you should try to create a BIOS_boot partition.
- Do you know what the "USB FDD" is ?

----------


## oldfred

It may be UEFI

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...g#UEFI%20Shell



> Some of the known x86_64 UEFI 2.x firmwares are Phoenix Secure*Core Tiano, AMI Aptio, Insyde H2O.*

----------


## frncz

in paste.ubuntu.com/976640
I see

=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1	: sda,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	is-correct-EFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda2	: sda,	not-sepboot,	grubenv-ok	grub2,	grub-efi,	update-grub,	64,	with-boot,	is-os,	gpt-but-not-EFI,	fstab-has-bad-efi,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	apt-get,	grub-install,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda2.
sda3	: sda,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	gpt-but-not-EFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda3.

sda	: GPT-BIS,	GPT,	no-BIOS_boot,	has-correctEFI, 	34 sectors * 512 bytes

which suggests that sda is EFI. However, this may be a consequence of the partitioning rather than a reflection on the system. I did try boot-repair with the bios option, but it did not seem to help. I can't be sure that the partitioning was appropriate though.

In response to Yannbuntu, USB FDD I guess is the option to boot from an external floppy disk drive, perhaps for DOS?

Anyway, it is all a bit strange, and above my head.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@oldfred:* thanks (first time i see such an "old-looking" EFI BIOS ). I am worried because i see no way to set up EFI mode, nor to select the grub64amd.efi file.

*@frncz:* i updated the PPA. Please could you boot on a Ubuntu live-CD ("Try Ubuntu"), then connect internet, then open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T), then type the following commands (indicate if you see something strange):


```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair boot-sav
```



```
boot-repair
```

then click the "Recommended repair", and indicate the new URL that will appear.

----------


## frncz

> *@frncz:* i updated the PPA. Please could you boot on a Ubuntu live-CD ("Try Ubuntu"), then connect internet, then open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T), then type the following commands (indicate if you see something strange):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prior to these commands I installed the ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair.
Then in boot-repair, I chose the boot/efi option
and finally ran boot-repair. 
It took a long time on dpkg-configure -a sda2. It seems to be stuck there. I waited 30 minutes, then cancelled. I will try again.
Cheers

----------


## frncz

Ignoring the option boot/efi option, boot-repair ran until I got the message:
Please close all your package managers (Software Center, 		Update Manager, Synaptic, ...). Then try again.

Try again with 'boot-repair', or reboot? Message not clear.
I'll try boot-repair again after hutting down Firefox etc.

Well, I'm in a loop. After a few minute I get the same message again (Please close all your package managers (Software Center, 		Update Manager, Synaptic, ...). Then try again.)
It seems to be independent of the ticks in the boot-repair options.

----------


## frncz

I rebooted and tried again. Boot-repair definitely gets stuck at:
dpkg-configure -a sda2. I waited more than 1 hour. 
Cheers

----------


## YannBuntu

There may be a dpkg problem blocking the process.
From a live-cd, please connect internet, then type in a terminal:



```
sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
for w in dev dev/pts proc sys; do sudo mount -B /$w /mnt/$w ; done
sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
sudo chroot /mnt
```

Immediately, in the #chroot invite, type:


```
apt-get update
dpkg --configure -a
apt-get install -f
grub-setup
grub-install
update-grub
```

Please indicate their outputs, and if any window appears.

Then wait for all packages to be green here, run Boot-Repair, update it, and indicate the new URL that will appear.

----------


## frncz

[QUOTE=YannBuntu;11922947]T


```
for w in dev dev/pts proc sys; do sudo mount -B /mnt/$w" ; done
```

Is this line correct? is single " OK?
the commands ends with the > prompt instead of $?

----------


## YannBuntu

you're right, sorry. I fixed my last message.

Prompts must end by #. When then end by >, that generally means that the last command was incorrect, you need to cancel by Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Z.

Please reboot, then retry.

----------


## frncz

I get errors:
 for w in dev dev/pts proc sys; do sudo mount -B /mnt/$w ; done
mount: can't find /mnt/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
mount: can't find /mnt/dev/pts in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
mount: can't find /mnt/proc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
mount: can't find /mnt/sys in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install -f
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  efibootmgr
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 109 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 grub-pc
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)


root@ubuntu:/# grub-setup
No device is specified.
Usage: grub-setup [OPTION...] DEVICE
Try `grub-setup --help' or `grub-setup --usage' for more information.
root@ubuntu:/# 


root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
install_device not specified.
Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
Install GRUB on your drive.


root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
root@ubuntu:/# 


So I hope these error messages give you a clue?

Regards

----------


## YannBuntu

ahh sorry, the mount line was still incorrect. i fixed it again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=358

please reboot again before retrying.

----------


## frncz

> ahh sorry, the mount line was still incorrect. i fixed it again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=358
> 
> please reboot again before retrying.


It went well as far as grub-install
I then got
root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
install_device not specified.
Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
Install GRUB on your drive.

Nearly there?
Cheers

----------


## YannBuntu

what were the outputs of the previous commands?

please update Boot-Repair, then click "Create BootInfo report", and indicate the URL.

----------


## frncz

> what were the outputs of the previous commands?
> 
> please update Boot-Repair, then click "Create BootInfo report", and indicate the URL.


in reverse order:
root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install -f
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  efibootmgr
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 109 not upgraded.

root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --configure -a
Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
Installation finished. No error reported.
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done

root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --configure -a
Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
Installation finished. No error reported.
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done


root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
this seems to run fine. long output until
Fetched 19.0 MB in 48s (396 kB/s)                                              
Reading package lists... Done

That's the end of my term buffer

----------


## YannBuntu

ok. That confirms that currently your system does not have grub-efi installed.

Now please: 
1) from a live-cd, please connect internet, run Boot-Repair, update it, click the "Create BootInfo" button, note the new URL (URL n°1) that will appear.
then type in a terminal:



```
sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
for w in dev dev/pts proc sys; do sudo mount -B /$w /mnt/$w ; done
sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
sudo chroot /mnt
```

Immediately, in the #chroot invite, type:


```
apt-get update
apt-get purge -y grub-pc
apt-get install -y grub-efi
grub-install
update-grub
```

Please indicate the outputs of the 5 last commands, and the URL n°1.

2)Then reboot on your live-CD, run Boot-Repair, update it, click the "Create BootInfo" button, indicate the new URL (URL n°2) that will appear.

----------


## frncz

OK, I will do this later tonight
Thanks

----------


## frncz

URL No 1: Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980371/

----------


## frncz

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ for w in dev dev/pts proc sys; do sudo mount -B /$w /mnt/$w ; done
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
root@ubuntu:/#

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease   
etc...

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get purge -y grub-pc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  efibootmgr
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  grub-gfxpayload-lists* grub-pc*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 109 not upgraded.
After this operation, 522 kB disk space will be freed.
(Reading database ... 187848 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing grub-pc ...
Purging configuration files for grub-pc ...
Removing grub-gfxpayload-lists ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
root@ubuntu:/# 

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install -y grub-efi
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  grub-pc-bin
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  grub-efi grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 109 not upgraded.
Need to get 654 kB of archives.
After this operation, 2,122 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main grub-efi-amd64-bin amd64 1.99-21ubuntu3 [614 kB]
Get:2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main grub-efi-amd64 amd64 1.99-21ubuntu3 [38.9 kB]
Get:3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main grub-efi amd64 1.99-21ubuntu3 [1,098 B]
Fetched 654 kB in 21s (30.8 kB/s)                                              
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64-bin.
(Reading database ... 187823 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking grub-efi-amd64-bin (from .../grub-efi-amd64-bin_1.99-21ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64.
Unpacking grub-efi-amd64 (from .../grub-efi-amd64_1.99-21ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi.
Unpacking grub-efi (from .../grub-efi_1.99-21ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up grub-efi-amd64-bin (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
Setting up grub-efi-amd64 (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...

Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0004,0003,0005,0006,0002
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* USB FDD:
Boot0003* ATA HDD0: WDC WD5000BPVT-24HXZT3                  
Boot0004* USB HDD:
Boot0005* USB CD:
Boot0006* PCI LAN: Realtek PXE B02 D00
Installation finished. No error reported.
Setting up grub-efi (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
root@ubuntu:/# 

But here I hit a snag:
root@ubuntu:/# grub-setup
The program 'grub-setup' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
apt-get install grub-pc
root@ubuntu:/#

Shall I do 'apt-get install grub-pc'?
Seems it mught interfere with the previous command

----------


## frncz

However the next command worked:
root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0004,0003,0005,0006,0002
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* USB FDD:
Boot0003* ATA HDD0: WDC WD5000BPVT-24HXZT3                  
Boot0004* USB HDD:
Boot0005* USB CD:
Boot0006* PCI LAN: Realtek PXE B02 D00
Installation finished. No error reported.
root@ubuntu:/# 

and finally:
root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0004,0003,0005,0006,0002
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* USB FDD:
Boot0003* ATA HDD0: WDC WD5000BPVT-24HXZT3                  
Boot0004* USB HDD:
Boot0005* USB CD:
Boot0006* PCI LAN: Realtek PXE B02 D00
Installation finished. No error reported.
root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done
Will reboot now

----------


## hpentiction

64 gig SSD installed Ubuntu
upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04: desktop 64bit.

multi-boot with Win7 on separate drive using GRUB

Had tried formating previous 11.10 install with *GPT:* cannot remember exactly, but MBR was evenutally used, with ext4 for 11.10 file system: MBR, then 1 MB *GPT* partition(?). The remaining space ext4.

After 12.04 upgrade:

*** blank/black screen on reboot with cursor upper left of screen

**** boot-rescue-disk: 3 to 4 times. Blank screens on reboot.

**** Final boot-rescue-disk attempt using Advanced Option: 'Reset Extra Space after MBR (solves Flexnet..)'

*The result*

*** No OS detected

In retrospect, it was a mistake to use the flexnet option with Boot-rescue-disk, probably.

Will not move a muscle until this is resolved: too much data on this drive. This was a pure Internet upgrade

have disconnected SSD drive and using another PC to post.

----------


## frncz

URL No 2:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/980459/

Hope it helps

----------


## frncz

> ok. That confirms that currently your system does not have grub-efi installed.
> 
> Now please: 
> 1) from a live-cd, please connect internet, run Boot-Repair, update it, click the "Create BootInfo" button, note the new URL (URL n°1) that will appear.
> then type in a terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I went wrong on the last command, so starting again, but only with
 details of the last line:
URL1: Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/983648/
I then did install

root@ubuntu:/# grub-setup
The program 'grub-setup' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
apt-get install grub-pc
root@ubuntu:/# ^C
root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install grub-pc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  grub-gfxpayload-lists
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  grub-efi grub-efi-amd64
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc
0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 2 to remove and 162 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/143 kB of archives.
After this operation, 322 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Preconfiguring packages ...
(Reading database ... 161898 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing grub-efi ...
Removing grub-efi-amd64 ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-pc.
(Reading database ... 161890 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking grub-pc (from .../grub-pc_1.99-21ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-gfxpayload-lists.
Unpacking grub-gfxpayload-lists (from .../grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.6_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
Installation finished. No error reported.
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done
Setting up grub-gfxpayload-lists (0.6) ...


and then
root@ubuntu:/# grub-setup
No device is specified.
Usage: grub-setup [OPTION...] DEVICE
Try `grub-setup --help' or `grub-setup --usage' for more information.
root@ubuntu:/# 

root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
install_device not specified.

and finally
root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done
root@ubuntu:/# 

URL No. 2: Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/983784/

----------


## oldfred

@   	frncz
You have efi partition, but now are trying to install grub2 with BIOS/gpt. To make that work you really need a small 1MB bios_grub partition. I normally suggest all new systems be formated in advance with both efi & bios_grub and then which ever way you boot (UEFI or BIOS) grub should correctly install.

You can use gparted to create the new partition, no format, and right click set flags bios_grub.

Since the BIOS Boot Partition ("bios_grub" flag set in GNU Parted) is used without a filesystem for storing GRUB 2 boot code "unknown" filesystem! may be shown in many Partition tools.

@hpentiction
Welcome to forums. It just may be better to start a new thread and post the BootInfo link or directly post results.txt from Boot Info Script.

----------


## YannBuntu

*＠frncz:* i updated the procedure for EFI (grub-setup was not needed). When you entered "apt-get purge -y grub-pc" and "apt-get install -y grub-efi" commands, have you seen any (blue) menu pop-up?
When you rebooted after URL n°2, what did you observe? any option in the BIOS to boot the disk via EFI ?

*@hpentiction:* please run Boot-Repair, click "Advanced options", click "Backup partition tables, bootsectors...", and save the ZIP file on a USB key. Then please create a new thread describing your problem and attach the ZIP file to your post.

----------


## frncz

> Immediately, in the #chroot invite, type:
> 
> 
> ```
> apt-get update
> apt-get purge -y grub-pc
> apt-get install -y grub-efi
> grub-install
> update-grub
> ...




```
root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise InRelease
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                             
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease                     
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                                 
Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports InRelease                   
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease            
Hit http://archive.canonical.com precise Release.gpg                 
Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [72 B]            
Get:2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [198 B]                 
Get:3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B]         
Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B]
Hit http://archive.canonical.com precise Release                     
Get:5 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg [198 B]
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release                                   
Get:6 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release [49.6 kB]            
Get:7 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release [49.6 kB]                   
Hit http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner amd64 Packages                
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources                              
Hit http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner i386 Packages                 
Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner TranslationIndex              
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages                       
Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages                        
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex                     
Get:8 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources [7,089 B]       
Get:9 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release [49.6 kB]           
Get:10 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Sources [14 B]   
Get:11 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Sources [3,653 B]  
Get:12 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Sources [696 B]  
Get:13 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main amd64 Packages [32.9 kB]
Get:14 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release [49.6 kB]        
Get:15 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages [14 B]
Get:16 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe amd64 Packages [8,581 B]
Get:17 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse amd64 Packages [1,142 B]
Get:18 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages [32.9 kB]
Get:19 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Get:20 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe i386 Packages [8,594 B]
Get:21 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse i386 Packages [1,393 B]
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main TranslationIndex          
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse TranslationIndex    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted TranslationIndex    
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe TranslationIndex      
Get:22 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources [934 kB]              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en            
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Translation-en      
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Translation-en      
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/universe Translation-en        
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en_US                    
Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en                       
Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en_US             
Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en                
Get:23 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Sources [5,470 B]       
Get:24 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Sources [5,019 kB]        
Get:25 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Sources [155 kB]        
Get:26 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages [1,273 kB]     
Get:27 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted amd64 Packages [8,452 B]
Get:28 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 Packages [4,786 kB] 
Get:29 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse amd64 Packages [119 kB] 
Get:30 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages [1,274 kB]      
Get:31 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages [8,431 B] 
Get:32 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe i386 Packages [4,796 kB]  
Get:33 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse i386 Packages [121 kB]  
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main TranslationIndex                 
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse TranslationIndex           
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted TranslationIndex           
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe TranslationIndex             
Get:34 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Sources [31.2 kB]     
Get:35 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Sources [765 B] 
Get:36 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Sources [10.1 kB] 
Get:37 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Sources [696 B] 
Get:38 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main amd64 Packages [95.2 kB]
Get:39 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages [757 B]
Get:40 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe amd64 Packages [27.5 kB]
Get:41 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages [1,142 B]
Get:42 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages [96.5 kB]
Get:43 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages [770 B]
Get:44 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe i386 Packages [27.7 kB]
Get:45 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse i386 Packages [1,393 B]
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main TranslationIndex         
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse TranslationIndex   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted TranslationIndex   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe TranslationIndex     
Get:46 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Sources [700 B]     
Get:47 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted Sources [14 B]
Get:48 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe Sources [1,680 B]
Get:49 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse Sources [14 B]
Get:50 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main amd64 Packages [559 B]
Get:51 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted amd64 Packages [14 B]
Get:52 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe amd64 Packages [1,387 B]
Get:53 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse amd64 Packages [14 B]
Get:54 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main i386 Packages [559 B]
Get:55 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Get:56 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe i386 Packages [1,391 B]
Get:57 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse i386 Packages [14 B]
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main TranslationIndex       
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse TranslationIndex 
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted TranslationIndex 
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe TranslationIndex   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main Translation-en                   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/multiverse Translation-en             
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted Translation-en             
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Translation-en               
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main Translation-en           
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Translation-en     
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Translation-en     
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/universe Translation-en       
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Translation-en         
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse Translation-en   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted Translation-en   
Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe Translation-en     
Fetched 19.1 MB in 4min 7s (77.3 kB/s)                                         
Reading package lists... Done

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get purge -y grub-pc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package grub-pc is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 162 not upgraded.
root@ubuntu:/# 

root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install -y grub-efi
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
grub-efi is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 162 not upgraded.
root@ubuntu:/# ^C
root@ubuntu:/# 

root@ubuntu:/# grub-install
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0004,0003,0005,0006,0002
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* USB FDD:
Boot0003* ATA HDD0: WDC WD5000BPVT-24HXZT3                  
Boot0004* USB HDD:
Boot0005* USB CD:
Boot0006* PCI LAN: Realtek PXE B02 D00
Installation finished. No error reported.
root@ubuntu:/# 

root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
done
root@ubuntu:/#
```

Will reboot now

----------


## frncz

URL 2 :Capital Razz: lease note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/985537/

----------


## YannBuntu

*@frncz:*
- When you entered "apt-get purge -y grub-pc" and "apt-get install -y grub-efi" commands, have you seen any (blue) menu pop-up?
- When you reboot now, what do you observe ? (any change?) 
- any option in the BIOS to boot the disk via EFI ?

----------


## frncz

I am away for a few days. I will return to this on Thursday/Friday. Thanks for your help so far

----------


## Smokin Whale

I can't for the life of me get this to install on Ubuntu 12.04. It seems the PPA is down or something? Same result on multiple machines, yet I could get it to work on one yesterday... here is the output of my terminal session:




> owner@Ubuntu-PC:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
> [sudo] password for owner: 
> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
>  Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems.
> 
> Website: https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
> 
> ...

----------


## wilee-nilee

It looks like your sources.list needs cleaning post 



```
cat /etc/apt/sources.list
```

The error is in the sources.list.d which is where it should be going though.

Ran fine when I ran your command maybe you need to change the source in software sources.

----------


## Smokin Whale

> It looks like your sources.list needs cleaning post 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
> ```
> 
> The error is in the sources.list.d which is where it should be going though.
> ...


I don't know, but this is been causing some serious errors, Ubuntu software centre wouldn't work until I manually deleted the sources.

However, I changed the server from "Server for Australia" to "Main Server" and things work now when I added the PPA normally, not through the provided terminal command. Strange.

It's a top program though, beats re-installing grub manually!! Props to the developer. Makes my job so much easier  :Very Happy:

----------


## YannBuntu

> E: Type 'b-src' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-precise.list


This means that the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-precise.list file is incorrect. This is due to a bug of the "add-apt-repository" command.

To fix this problem, please :
- if you have this problem on a live-session Ubuntu, just reboot on the live-CD, and re-install Boot-Repair.
- if you have this problem on an installed Ubuntu, open a terminal and type the following commands (replace "precise" by your Ubuntu version if necessary):


```
sudo -i
```

then:


```
echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu precise main' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-precise.list
```



then install Boot-Repair if necessary:


```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get install boot-repair
```



EDIT: i modified Boot-Repair so that it should not be affected by this bug any more.

----------


## YannBuntu

Following this thread...

Boot-Repair is also designed to improve the efficiency of "boot helpers" (people who help others on the forums/IRC, about subjects concerning GRUB/boot): 
- B-R logs are detailed so that helpers understand what B-R will do / have done when using the "Recommended repair" (eg which MBR will be written, which GRUB will be reinstalled, purge or not...) , and also give clues to understand which GRUB option should be tried if the "Recommended repair" does not repair access to all OSs (eg grub-setup output, which allows to detect when the FlexNet option should be used).
- the "Recommended repair" basically:
    - generally only reinstalls GRUB in the MBR without any option
    - or recover a generic MBR (if there is only 1 OS, Windows)
- it is safe as it does not touch the personal data, nor the partition tables, and backups MBRs/conf files before writing them.
- This is enough to solve "most" GRUB rescue situations. As wilee-nilee correctly said, the "~99%" figure is just a wild guess. It comes from B-R statistics (~800users/day) and the average number of users asking help after having used B-R (1~2/day by email, 5~10 via IRC).

This may be improved however, any suggestion is welcome.

Also, i am surprised to see that some helpers still don't have the reflex of reporting bugs when they see a problem with a GNU/GPL app.

Last thing, I understand that some helpers prefer CLI than GUI, but sometimes it's worth spending a day testing the GUI (or looking at its code... B-R's code is very simple, as it is written in Bash) then saving hours, than loosing 4 hours/day by continuing using the CLI.

I am sad when i see helpers spending hours explaining how to use BootInfoScript or reinstall GRUB by chroot when they could do it by just giving this URL.
Then it would be much more interesting for helpers, as they would spend their time only on special cases. This is now what we (French helpers) do on ubuntu-fr, our conversations are now much more interesting that before the B-R era, and we are much more efficient for the Linux community (by reporting GRUB bugs).
Let's become efficient helping people and improving GRUB !  :Smile:

----------


## wilee-nilee

> Following this thread...
> 
> Boot-Repair is also designed to improve the efficiency of "boot helpers" (people who help others on the forums/IRC, about subjects concerning GRUB/boot): 
> - B-R logs are detailed so that helpers understand what B-R will do / have done when using the "Recommended repair" (eg which MBR will be written, which GRUB will be reinstalled, purge or not...) , and also give clues to understand which GRUB option should be tried if the "Recommended repair" does not repair access to all OSs (eg grub-setup output, which allows to detect when the FlexNet option should be used).
> - the "Recommended repair" basically:
>     - generally only reinstalls GRUB in the MBR without any option
>     - or recover a generic MBR (if there is only 1 OS, Windows)
> - it is safe as it does not touch the personal data, nor the partition tables, and backups MBRs/conf files before writing them.
> - This is enough to solve "most" GRUB rescue situations. As wilee-nilee correctly said, the "~99%" figure is just a wild guess. It comes from B-R statistics (~800users/day) and the average number of users asking help after having used B-R (1~2/day by email, 5~10 via IRC).
> ...


Thanks, I think this is a good tool, it is just a matter of orientation in my mind, is all I'm concerned with, with any user. Many have no problems that is for sure.

I wont explain a chroot I just give a page link and at worst just the commands to get it done. I always want to see the bootscript first so the commands are on that setup. I also make sure the user is set, as far as understanding to the best of my ability.

I agree though I see threads upwards of 50 or more posts on a simple fix, I suspect though from observing these, that a portion of these users will be lost with any instructions. They may be given exact instructions and the commands just a simple copy and paste and still fail. 

It can be confusing, the user may not know what a mbr is or the sda sdb..etc representation of it, and some are dual booting and have both the Linux and MS OS's, and may not have the correct partition active in Widows for various reasons. They also may have a mixture of grub-legacy and grub 2 as well, I have seen at least three today with this mixed grub problem two of which had used this tool.

We are all here to work together is my motto, and to do no harm to a OS setup, so I'm as careful as I can be to know where I am going, but still fail at times anyway.

I do feel though that taking on the responsibility of changing the way we help people because you feel a bit of angst is a form of social control that hits me in a very close range and I do not like that.

If the forum wants a change I will follow it or just not bother with it anymore, but an individuals attempt at this is not right.

----------


## YannBuntu

> I wont explain a chroot I just give a page link and at worst just the commands to get it done. I always want to see the bootscript first so the commands are on that setup. I also make sure the user is set, as far as understanding to the best of my ability.


IMHO this is a very good approach.




> changing the way we help people


AFAIK I just indicated tips to help.




> I have seen at least three today with this mixed grub problem two of which had used this tool.


this kind of mix can generally be solved by purging GRUB (via the "Purge GRUB" option of Boot-Repair, or via command lines)

----------


## wilee-nilee

> this kind of mix can generally be solved by purging GRUB (via the "Purge GRUB" option of Boot-Repair, or via command lines)


Right the boot-repair has functions that we use as helpers, but this is an advanced setting and it takes being able to read the bootscript to know this. How many people would default to this tool if they could read the script and know this is a problem, hard to say.

Do you see where I'm going here it may be that just more information to a user is needed I'm not sure. Some just don't want an answer per-say but an easy fix. A mixed grub is more than an easy fix as far as recognizing it.

I'm not against the tool, it is just the response of well it will do this that is confusing to be honest it does not directly cover the issue which is a clean fix with a user knowing what it needs to be and which button to press.

If I have to explain all of this and then how to use the tool, when I can just give someone the code to fix it and a short explanation if they want; which is more time dependent? To be honest I think the helper fix at this point is more efficient, but I'm biased, we all are lol.  :Smile: 

If I had a dollar for every time I gave someone a drs305's link I would certainly have more money, not sure how much but I use his threads all the time look through my history of almost 7500 posts and you will see a huge use of his resources and help, they are an excellent resource.

That is just here, I have been on the IRC everyday for about a year and a half for many hours a day and use those links there as well.

I don't really want to keep arguing my point here anymore, so give whatever response that makes you feel satisfied, honestly I have better things to do then argue on moot points. The forum is not for argument per-say but helping the user first, leaving out our personal ego attachments to our feelings or methods or tools, or self appointed responsibilities to change others because we don't agree.

*As an addendum to my rhetoric I rather give a link or tool to be used rather then having to carefully explain and write commands. I would rather people have tools or knowledge that they can use when no help is around or limited for whatever reason. 

I'm a casual user here I have studies and interest that have nothing to due with computers I have no want to make a living doing this or get a CS degree. I just happen to enjoy doing it and these other studies fall in the humanities helping others so that is where they criss cross.

----------


## oldfred

I post Boot-Repair most of the time now but try to suggest running the Boot-Info or boot script. Then those users who want to be adventurous or know a bit more can run repairs on their own. Others hopefully will post the link so we can review issues.

----------


## wilee-nilee

> I post Boot-Repair most of the time now but try to suggest running the Boot-Info or boot script. Then those users who want to be adventurous or know a bit more can run repairs on their own. Others hopefully will post the link so we can review issues.


I noticed that, seems like the best way to start in using the tool.

I have been testing it out, and have taken screen shots of every process it does. I will under the right circumstances recommend it, but make sure the user understands how to use it. The advanced is not tricky to you or me, and many users, but I suspect might be for some so a little description might help.

I like the idea of a point at tool and being able to say try this it seems to work, rather then long explanations and posting commands all the time.

The only thing I did notice with the purge option was it gives you the code to run, rather then just doing it. I have 4 OS though so I was not sure if this was the cause.
Purge popup on boot-repair.png

The community document I think could be improved with some real details of each possibility of use, there are options that are pretty cool really, like fixing flexnet problems and grub_gfxmode.
Grub options.png

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello

PPA updates:
- B-R should now be able to fix/add the /boot line in the fstab when needed ("separate /boot partition" option). Like usual, a backup is created in the log folder.
- the purge should be selected by default when a menu.lst is detected in the OS to reinstall GRUB.
- translations
- i am trying to make the logs (additional information below the BootInfo) easier to understand (in particular the default settings used by the Recommended repair). This is for the helpers only. (the user can see the settings used by the Recommended Repair by just looking at the default settings in the Advanced options.)




> the purge option was it gives you the code to run, rather then just doing it.


Good remark. Boot-Repair does not automatically run commands that will/may pop-up a configuration window (like the blue one on your screenshot), because the blue window would then not appear and B-R would hang infinitely. However, there may be a trick to workaround this, any suggestion is welcome.
Please also note that the commands shown by this window may change (eg if you run B-R from a live-cd).

----------


## SuperFreak

Not sure if Boot Repair is the solution I need. I have a UEFI Bios on my computer and it was running fine, but the motherboard manufacturer recommended changing the CMOS battery (to correct problems with the BIOS clock). Once i did that I found that when I booted I got the message "reboot and select proper boot device...or insert boot media in selected boot device and press akey". I tried rearranging the boot order to no avail and I am now using a LIve USB. I am afraid this is a double post ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post11944281 ) but I am not getting replies and I am afraid my post is going to disappear into the infrequently read posts.
If boot repair will fix this problem do I leave all the settings in the default mode and proceed?

----------


## wilee-nilee

> Not sure if Boot Repair is the solution I need. I have a UEFI Bios on my computer and it was running fine, but the motherboard manufacturer recommended changing the CMOS battery (to correct problems with the BIOS clock). Once i did that I found that when I booted I got the message "reboot and select proper boot device...or insert boot media in selected boot device and press akey". I tried rearranging the boot order to no avail and I am now using a LIve USB. I am afraid this is a double post ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post11944281 ) but I am not getting replies and I am afraid my post is going to disappear into the infrequently read posts.
> If boot repair will fix this problem do I leave all the settings in the default mode and proceed?


Run the create a bootinfo summary in the boot-repair, and post the http address here.  :Wink:

----------


## frncz

> *＠frncz:* i updated the procedure for EFI (grub-setup was not needed). When you entered "apt-get purge -y grub-pc" and "apt-get install -y grub-efi" commands, have you seen any (blue) menu pop-up?


No blue screens

apt-get install -y grub-efi tells me I already have the latest version

Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992938/

----------


## SuperFreak

Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992958/

----------


## oldfred

@frncz 
You do a have a grub in the protective MBR and it looks like you could boot in BIOS/MBR mode, but efi will not work without grub installed to the efi partition. You are missing this which SuperFreak has in his efi partiiton:
Boot files:        /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi

@SuperFreak
It looks like you only have the efi mode installed and then should be able to boot in 
efi mode. Not sure if the error message on the FAT partition may be an issue. NTFS and I assume FAT has to have internal info about the partition and that needs to match the partition table size & start. I never have had to fix a FAT partition but for NTFS it is Windows repairs using fixBoot or BootRec.exe /FixBoot  depending on version.

----------


## SuperFreak

OldFred are you saying not to use Boot Repair? If I should use it do I use the advanced settings in Boot Repair or just let it work in the default settings?


I am presently unable to boot to my ssd at all. See attachment for Gparted screen


As far as I know my computer only boots in EFI mode. I have never seen a regular keyboard controlled BIOs just a GUI that allows mouse control

----------


## oldfred

Drive looks ok. You may not need Boot-Repair but just some settings in UEFI.

You changing battery reverted UEFI/BIOS back to all defaults so it may need some settings reset or updated. Do you remember what changes you have made and may have to use the UEFI to reset to use the entry in your UEFI partition. Not actually done it so not familiar enough with UEFI and each vendor is different.

Someone posted this from their version of UEFI.




> Enter your UEFI menu, select "Boot maintenance manager", then "Boot options", then "Add boot option", then "NO VOLUME LABEL,....Primary,Slave...1, GPT,..", then browse the /EFI/ubuntu/ folder via the UEFI boot menu, and select the grubx64.efi . Give it the name you want (eg "Precise"), then "Commit Changes and exit", then Enter.

----------


## SuperFreak

> Enter your UEFI menu, select "Boot maintenance manager", then "Boot options", then "Add boot option", then "NO VOLUME LABEL,....Primary,Slave...1, GPT,..", then browse the /EFI/ubuntu/ folder via the UEFI boot menu, and select the grubx64.efi . Give it the name you want (eg "Precise"), then "Commit Changes and exit", then Enter.


I don't see anything like that in my UEFI interface. In the Boot Tab I am just given options to arrange boot priority. Under the Exit tab there is an option to "Launch EFI Shell From FileSystem Device" > If I select this it says there is no such  file system

I am a bit upset about this and I know it is mainly my fault for not saving the UEFI profile before I changed the battery. I didn't expect this to happen though

I tried diabling Rapid Start, and Smart Connect on the SSD and I also set the Sata Device type to SSD

I notice that when I change the boot sequence to the Live USB UEFI offers a choice of either UEFI Corsair Voyager 3.0 1.00 or USB Corsair Voyager 3.0 1.00 but I am not offered such a choice with the SSD. It allows me in Storage management to set the SSD to IDE, RAID or ACHI. I have chosen the default ACHI

----------


## oldfred

Someone posted this:
AsRock calls BIOS mode AHCI.

Not sure how how UEFI would be but not IDE nor RAID.

Since the SSD only has the efi install, that is all it should offer. The USB has both efi partition and BIOS MBR so it can boot either way.

I took snapshots with camera of all my BIOS pages, just to have the current settings.

----------


## SuperFreak

Tried clearing the CMOS with the jumpers but it didn't make any difference.Would the presence of the unformatted partition with the bios_grub flag be causing this problem. What would happen if I removed the flag(see Gparted screenshot a few posts back)?

edit: removed flag it had no effect

----------


## SuperFreak

Would running Boot Repair have any negative impact. Probably grasping at straws but I am at a total loss

OldFred- I am not sure if these are legible but here are some shots of my UEFI screens ...  sorry thes shots are pretty useless

----------


## oldfred

It looks like your system will boot the first drive in UEFI mode and the second drive in AHCI which is what I understand ASRock calls BIOS mode.

Running boot repair, should not hurt, but it will be different for the UEFI or BIOS drives.

----------


## frncz

> @frncz 
> You do a have a grub in the protective MBR and it looks like you could boot in BIOS/MBR mode, but efi will not work without grub installed to the efi partition. You are missing this which SuperFreak has in his efi partiiton:
> Boot files:        /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi


I think I understand, but the BIOS does not give me a UEFI boot option. Is there a way from the command line to install /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi in the EFI partition?:

Thanks

----------


## SuperFreak

> It looks like your system will boot the first drive in UEFI mode and the second drive in AHCI which is what I understand ASRock calls BIOS mode.
> 
> Running boot repair, should not hurt, but it will be different for the UEFI or BIOS drives.


The UEFI drive it is recoognizing is my Corsair USB stick(which has the Live Ubuntu on it). It still won't see my SSD as UEFI . 

So should I just run Boot repair in default mode?

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello

*@SuperFreak:* there is no risk if you use the Recommended repair, or options that we suggest. All Boot-Repair options are easily reversible except filesystem repairs, purges and "Force GRUB", but i strongly recommend to ask advice before changing the default settings.
Your system seems ok to use EFI, you may only need to find the right BIOS setup.
However, as Oldfred noticed, your EFI partition has an "According to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts at sector 0. But according to the info from fdisk, sda1 starts at sector 2048." error (i don't know its impact). If i were you, i would format it and recreate (FAT32, boot flag) it via a recent version of gParted, then use the Recommended repair and indicate the new URL.

*@frncz:* i have read that it is possible to copy the efi file manually after compiling, but that's a method i have never tried.
I just updated the PPA for efi, please could you:
1) update Boot-Repair, run the Recommended repair, and indicate the new URL ? then reboot and check if something changed. 
2) If not, let's try using BIOS-boot: first your current BIOS-boot partition has FAT32 filesystem, and i think it should have no filesystem, so if i were you i would recreate it (format it via a recent version of gParted using the "no filesystem" option, and bios_grub flag), then run B-R, click "Advanced options", go to the "GRUB location" tab, untick the "Separate /boot/efi" option, apply, and indicate the new URL. Reboot and indicate what you observe.

*@oldfred & wilee-nilee:* now the logs should be clearer, for example:


```
=================== Default settings
recommendedrepair
This setting would purge and reinstall the grub2 of sda3 into the MBR of sda.
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu

=================== Settings chosen by the user
customrepair
This setting will reinstall the grub-efi of sda3 into the MBR of sda, using the following options:       sda2/boot/efi,
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu
```

Hope this helps.

----------


## SuperFreak

@YannBuntu  I reformatted the fat32 partition. I am hoping you didn't mean all of sda as that contains my root home and swap partitions

----------


## YannBuntu

You did right.

----------


## SuperFreak

I get this message with boot repair 


> The boot of your PC is in EFI mode. You may want to retry after changing it to BIOS/Legacy mode.
> EFI detected. You may want to retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.
> Do you want to continue?


 I proceeded

I am at the point indicated in the screenshot. Is it safe to say yes?

Received this message in terminal when I entered the command

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ _label9
_label9: command not found
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ _label9
_label9: command not found
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
```

----------


## YannBuntu

Please cancel. There is an error in the command that appeared ("label9", it should have been a command with "purge"), i will try to find why, and will come back to you.

----------


## SuperFreak

I exited the repair

----------


## YannBuntu

ok, i think i found the bug. Please retry when the boot-sav-3.18-0ppa40 is green here: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages (it should appear in several minutes)

----------


## SuperFreak

Sorry to be so inept. But how do I now update to this latest version of Boot Repair before I start again?

I see it updates autuomatically. I am at a screen (see screenshot) and I am not sure how to select the partitions for grub install. I tried typing Y and X and enter but none of these work

----------


## YannBuntu

Don't be sorry, the bug was my mistake. 
To update Boot-Repair, you can simply answer Yes when the below window appears at Boot-Repair startup:



Remark: after you answer Yes to this window, then restart Boot-Repair, the window will not be displayed again during up to 1h. If you don't want to wait 1h, you can use either Synaptic (update the boot-sav and boot-repair packages), or the following command:
*sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install boot-sav boot-repair*

----------


## SuperFreak

see last post of mine please

----------


## SuperFreak

Now I see I use the space key. Only selected first entry wipost report after

----------


## SuperFreak

I seem to have lost the screen with Boot Repair. I believe it installed Grub on sda. I am not familiar with Unity and I am not sure how to get Boot Repair back to see if it is completed

----------


## YannBuntu

SPACE key to add the star in front of sda, then TAB, then ENTER.

----------


## SuperFreak

Yes did that but I seem to have lost the screen that Boot Repair was on and I am not sure if it completed the task

----------


## YannBuntu

I think in Unity you can check via Alt+Tab the active windows, even when not displayed in the launcher. It may take several minutes after you click "Next". If the final window (with URL) does not appear after 5min, please indicate the log file which is in /var/log/boot-sav/log/[last folder]/....log.tee

----------


## SuperFreak

Tried Alt Tab and only desktop (empty) and firefox showed. Here is the log file 



```
=================== log of boot-repair 2012-05-18__14h16 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.18-0ppa16~precise
boot-sav version : 3.18-0ppa40~precise
glade2script version : 0.3.2.1-0ppa7~precise
[debug]internet: connected
SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems. This may require several minutes...''')
SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems (os-prober). This may require several minutes...''')
[debug]Delete the content of TMP_FOLDER_TO_BE_CLEARED and put os-prober in memory
SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems (mount). This may require several minutes...''')
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS , precise , Ubuntu , x86_64)
[debug]part : loop0
[debug]part : sda1
[debug]Disk 1 is sda
[debug]Partition 1 is sda1 (sda)
[debug]part : sda3
[debug]Partition 2 is sda3 (sda)
[debug]part : sda4
[debug]Partition 3 is sda4 (sda)
[debug]part : sda5
[debug]part : sdb1
[debug]Disk 2 is sdb
[debug]Partition 4 is sdb1 (sdb)
[debug]part : sdc1
[debug]Mount all blkid partitions except the ones already mounted
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
[debug]DF/dev/sda3       34520976 6734220  26056608  21% /media/ROOT
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda3 is: /media/ROOT
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda4 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sdb1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1
[debug]Remove_mislocated_stage1
[debug]PART_UUID of sda1 is 6EE3-8F18
[debug]PART_UUID of sda3 is fb91ba53-76d5-41af-aa6f-24035b6de7a4
[debug]PART_UUID of sda4 is 89427c18-2e81-494e-baef-933d3216d968
[debug]PART_UUID of sdb1 is b3aaffec-03c9-40dd-b836-35d9346019cb
[debug] BYTES_BEFORE_PART[1] (sda) = 2048 sectors * 512 bytes = 1048576 bytes.
[debug] BYTES_BEFORE_PART[2] (sdb) = 2048 sectors * 512 bytes = 1048576 bytes.

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== OSPROBER:
/dev/sda3:Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (12.04):Ubuntu:linux

=================== BLKID:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" 
/dev/sda1: UUID="6EE3-8F18" TYPE="vfat" 
/dev/sda3: LABEL="ROOT" UUID="fb91ba53-76d5-41af-aa6f-24035b6de7a4" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sda4: LABEL="HOME" UUID="89427c18-2e81-494e-baef-933d3216d968" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sda5: UUID="f531caff-a236-4f4c-a401-3b7fbc067c30" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="STORAGE" UUID="b3aaffec-03c9-40dd-b836-35d9346019cb" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sdc1: LABEL="CORSAIR" UUID="08F6-276F" TYPE="vfat" 

[debug]sda3 contains Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (linux)

	1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.
	
[debug]Mount all blkid partitions except the ones already mounted
[debug]DF/dev/sda1         252045     1    252045   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
[debug]DF/dev/sda3       34520976 6734220  26056608  21% /media/ROOT
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda3 is: /media/ROOT
[debug]Mount path of sda3 is: /media/ROOT
[debug]DF/dev/sda4       41855236 3027172  36730912   8% /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda4 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
[debug]DF/dev/sdb1      1951642280 659215168 1194751440  36% /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sdb1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
1048576 bytes (1.0 MB) copied, 0.00307881 s, 341 MB/s
[debug]Current MBR of sda was created in /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33/sda/current_mbr.img

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

[debug]Current table of sda was created in /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33/sda/partition_table.dmp
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
1048576 bytes (1.0 MB) copied, 0.0180667 s, 58.0 MB/s
[debug]Current MBR of sdb was created in /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33/sdb/current_mbr.img

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

[debug]Current table of sdb was created in /var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33/sdb/partition_table.dmp
[debug]CREATES A LIST OF DISKS CONTAINING BACKUP
[debug] Total of 1 OS detected on sda disk.
SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems. This may require several minutes...''')
[debug]PART_WITH_OS of sda1 : no-os
[debug]PART_WITH_OS of sda3 : is-os
[debug]PART_WITH_OS of sda4 : no-os
[debug]PART_WITH_OS of sdb1 : no-os
[debug]sda contains minimum one OS


=================== /media/ROOT/etc/default/grub :
		
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"


		
EFI_OF_PART[2] #UUID=04BC-5187 ,  (04BC-5187, )

	=================== dmesg | grep EFI : 
	[    0.000000] EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
[    0.000000] Kernel-defined memdesc doesn't match the one from EFI!
[    0.000000] EFI: mem00: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000008000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem01: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000008000-0x0000000000058000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem02: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000059000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem03: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000059000-0x000000000005f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem04: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000005f000-0x0000000000060000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem05: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000060000-0x000000000009f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem06: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x000000000009f000-0x00000000000a0000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem07: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000100000-0x00000000005b9000) (4MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem08: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000005b9000-0x0000000001000000) (10MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem09: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000001000000-0x0000000001100000) (1MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem10: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000001100000-0x0000000008000000) (111MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem11: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000008000000-0x00000000094da000) (20MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem12: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094da000-0x00000000094e5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem13: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094e5000-0x00000000094f0000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem14: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094f0000-0x00000000094f4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem15: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094f4000-0x00000000094f8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem16: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094f8000-0x00000000094fa000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem17: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000094fa000-0x0000000009953000) (4MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem18: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009953000-0x0000000009954000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem19: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009954000-0x000000000995d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem20: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000995d000-0x000000000995e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem21: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000995e000-0x0000000009965000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem22: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009965000-0x0000000009966000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem23: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009966000-0x000000000996a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem24: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000996a000-0x000000000996b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem25: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000996b000-0x000000000996d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem26: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000996d000-0x000000000996e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem27: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000996e000-0x000000000996f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem28: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000996f000-0x0000000009971000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem29: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009971000-0x0000000009975000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem30: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009975000-0x0000000009976000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem31: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009976000-0x0000000009977000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem32: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009977000-0x0000000009978000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem33: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009978000-0x0000000009979000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem34: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009979000-0x000000000997c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem35: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000997c000-0x0000000009982000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem36: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009982000-0x0000000009983000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem37: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009983000-0x000000000998a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem38: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000998a000-0x000000000998d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem39: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000998d000-0x0000000009990000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem40: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009990000-0x0000000009991000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem41: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009991000-0x0000000009992000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem42: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009992000-0x0000000009996000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem43: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009996000-0x000000000999b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem44: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000999b000-0x00000000099a0000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem45: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099a0000-0x00000000099a6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem46: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099a6000-0x00000000099a8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem47: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099a8000-0x00000000099ac000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem48: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099ac000-0x00000000099ae000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem49: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099ae000-0x00000000099c2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem50: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099c2000-0x00000000099c3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem51: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099c3000-0x00000000099c5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem52: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099c5000-0x00000000099c6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem53: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099c6000-0x00000000099ed000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem54: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099ed000-0x00000000099f0000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem55: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099f0000-0x00000000099f3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem56: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099f3000-0x00000000099fd000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem57: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000099fd000-0x0000000009a16000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem58: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a16000-0x0000000009a19000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem59: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a19000-0x0000000009a1c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem60: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a1c000-0x0000000009a1d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem61: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a1d000-0x0000000009a20000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem62: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a20000-0x0000000009a22000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem63: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a22000-0x0000000009a26000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem64: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a26000-0x0000000009a27000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem65: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a27000-0x0000000009a28000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem66: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a28000-0x0000000009a29000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem67: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a29000-0x0000000009a2c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem68: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a2c000-0x0000000009a2e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem69: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a2e000-0x0000000009a30000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem70: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a30000-0x0000000009a31000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem71: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a31000-0x0000000009a33000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem72: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a33000-0x0000000009a34000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem73: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a34000-0x0000000009a35000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem74: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a35000-0x0000000009a3a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem75: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a3a000-0x0000000009a41000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem76: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a41000-0x0000000009a42000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem77: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a42000-0x0000000009a45000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem78: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a45000-0x0000000009a49000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem79: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a49000-0x0000000009a55000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem80: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a55000-0x0000000009a57000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem81: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a57000-0x0000000009a59000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem82: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a59000-0x0000000009a5f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem83: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a5f000-0x0000000009a62000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem84: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a62000-0x0000000009a63000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem85: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a63000-0x0000000009a66000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem86: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a66000-0x0000000009a68000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem87: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a68000-0x0000000009a6d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem88: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a6d000-0x0000000009a6f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem89: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a6f000-0x0000000009a71000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem90: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a71000-0x0000000009a73000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem91: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a73000-0x0000000009a77000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem92: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a77000-0x0000000009a78000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem93: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a78000-0x0000000009a79000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem94: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a79000-0x0000000009a7b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem95: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a7b000-0x0000000009a7d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem96: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a7d000-0x0000000009a7f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem97: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a7f000-0x0000000009a8e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem98: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a8e000-0x0000000009a8f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem99: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a8f000-0x0000000009a9b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem100: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009a9b000-0x0000000009aa3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem101: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009aa3000-0x0000000009aac000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem102: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009aac000-0x0000000009aad000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem103: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009aad000-0x0000000009ab4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem104: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ab4000-0x0000000009ab9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem105: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ab9000-0x0000000009abc000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem106: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009abc000-0x0000000009ac2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem107: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ac2000-0x0000000009ad5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem108: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ad5000-0x0000000009ad8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem109: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ad8000-0x0000000009ad9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem110: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ad9000-0x0000000009adf000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem111: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009adf000-0x0000000009ae2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem112: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ae2000-0x0000000009ae6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem113: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ae6000-0x0000000009af3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem114: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009af3000-0x0000000009afe000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem115: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009afe000-0x0000000009b0a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem116: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b0a000-0x0000000009b0b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem117: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b0b000-0x0000000009b0c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem118: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b0c000-0x0000000009b0e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem119: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b0e000-0x0000000009b0f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem120: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b0f000-0x0000000009b15000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem121: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b15000-0x0000000009b1b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem122: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b1b000-0x0000000009b1d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem123: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b1d000-0x0000000009b21000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem124: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b21000-0x0000000009b24000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem125: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b24000-0x0000000009b2c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem126: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b2c000-0x0000000009b2f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem127: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b2f000-0x0000000009b32000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem128: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b32000-0x0000000009b34000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem129: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b34000-0x0000000009b39000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem130: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b39000-0x0000000009b3a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem131: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b3a000-0x0000000009b40000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem132: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b40000-0x0000000009b43000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem133: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b43000-0x0000000009b4b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem134: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b4b000-0x0000000009b4f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem135: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b4f000-0x0000000009b50000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem136: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b50000-0x0000000009b53000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem137: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b53000-0x0000000009b5c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem138: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b5c000-0x0000000009b74000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem139: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b74000-0x0000000009b75000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem140: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b75000-0x0000000009b77000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem141: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b77000-0x0000000009b79000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem142: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b79000-0x0000000009b7f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem143: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b7f000-0x0000000009b86000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem144: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b86000-0x0000000009b88000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem145: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b88000-0x0000000009b91000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem146: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b91000-0x0000000009b97000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem147: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b97000-0x0000000009b9a000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem148: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b9a000-0x0000000009b9d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem149: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009b9d000-0x0000000009ba2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem150: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ba2000-0x0000000009ba4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem151: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ba4000-0x0000000009ba7000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem152: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ba7000-0x0000000009ba8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem153: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009ba8000-0x0000000009baa000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem154: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009baa000-0x0000000009bad000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem155: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bad000-0x0000000009bb1000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem156: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bb1000-0x0000000009bb5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem157: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bb5000-0x0000000009bba000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem158: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bba000-0x0000000009bbd000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem159: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bbd000-0x0000000009bc8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem160: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bc8000-0x0000000009bd7000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem161: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bd7000-0x0000000009bd8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem162: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009bd8000-0x0000000009c3d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem163: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c3d000-0x0000000009c54000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem164: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c54000-0x0000000009c56000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem165: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c56000-0x0000000009c5e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem166: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c5e000-0x0000000009c68000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem167: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c68000-0x0000000009c69000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem168: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c69000-0x0000000009c6b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem169: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c6b000-0x0000000009c6d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem170: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c6d000-0x0000000009c6f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem171: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c6f000-0x0000000009c70000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem172: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c70000-0x0000000009c72000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem173: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c72000-0x0000000009c79000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem174: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c79000-0x0000000009c7d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem175: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c7d000-0x0000000009c80000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem176: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c80000-0x0000000009c83000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem177: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c83000-0x0000000009c84000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem178: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c84000-0x0000000009c89000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem179: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c89000-0x0000000009c8f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem180: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c8f000-0x0000000009c91000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem181: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c91000-0x0000000009c94000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem182: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c94000-0x0000000009c95000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem183: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c95000-0x0000000009c97000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem184: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c97000-0x0000000009c9e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem185: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c9e000-0x0000000009c9f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem186: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009c9f000-0x0000000009cb2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem187: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cb2000-0x0000000009cb3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem188: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cb3000-0x0000000009cc4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem189: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cc4000-0x0000000009cc6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem190: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cc6000-0x0000000009cd1000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem191: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cd1000-0x0000000009cd4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem192: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cd4000-0x0000000009cda000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem193: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009cda000-0x0000000009d09000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem194: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d09000-0x0000000009d81000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem195: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d81000-0x0000000009d8e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem196: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d8e000-0x0000000009d90000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem197: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d90000-0x0000000009d93000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem198: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d93000-0x0000000009d95000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem199: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d95000-0x0000000009d99000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem200: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d99000-0x0000000009d9b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem201: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009d9b000-0x0000000009da2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem202: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009da2000-0x0000000009da6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem203: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009da6000-0x0000000009da9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem204: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009da9000-0x0000000009daa000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem205: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009daa000-0x0000000009dae000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem206: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dae000-0x0000000009db2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem207: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009db2000-0x0000000009db5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem208: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009db5000-0x0000000009db9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem209: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009db9000-0x0000000009dbd000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem210: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dbd000-0x0000000009dbe000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem211: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dbe000-0x0000000009dbf000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem212: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dbf000-0x0000000009dc1000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem213: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dc1000-0x0000000009dc4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem214: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dc4000-0x0000000009dc6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem215: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dc6000-0x0000000009dcb000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem216: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dcb000-0x0000000009dcc000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem217: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dcc000-0x0000000009dce000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem218: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dce000-0x0000000009dcf000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem219: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dcf000-0x0000000009dd5000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem220: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dd5000-0x0000000009dd6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem221: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dd6000-0x0000000009dd9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem222: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dd9000-0x0000000009dde000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem223: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009dde000-0x0000000009de3000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem224: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009de3000-0x0000000009de6000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem225: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009de6000-0x0000000009df2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem226: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009df2000-0x0000000009df8000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem227: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009df8000-0x0000000009e03000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem228: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e03000-0x0000000009e17000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem229: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e17000-0x0000000009e37000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem230: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e37000-0x0000000009e44000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem231: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e44000-0x0000000009e4c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem232: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e4c000-0x0000000009e4e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem233: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e4e000-0x0000000009e5d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem234: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e5d000-0x0000000009e5f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem235: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000009e5f000-0x000000000a3fa000) (5MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem236: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a3fa000-0x000000000a3fc000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem237: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a3fc000-0x000000000a3fe000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem238: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a3fe000-0x000000000a40d000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem239: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a40d000-0x000000000a41e000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem240: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a41e000-0x000000000a424000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem241: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a424000-0x000000000a426000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem242: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a426000-0x000000000a454000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem243: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a454000-0x000000000a4aa000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem244: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a4aa000-0x000000000a545000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem245: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a545000-0x000000000a691000) (1MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem246: type=1, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a691000-0x000000000a6f9000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem247: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a6f9000-0x000000000a729000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem248: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a729000-0x000000000aab6000) (3MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem249: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000aab6000-0x0000000020000000) (341MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem250: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000020000000-0x0000000020200000) (2MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem251: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000020200000-0x0000000036352000) (353MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem252: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000036352000-0x00000000371a1000) (14MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem253: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000371a1000-0x0000000040004000) (142MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem254: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000040004000-0x0000000040005000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem255: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000040005000-0x000000009adeb000) (1453MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem256: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000009adeb000-0x00000000cd8a4000) (810MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem257: type=5, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000cd8a4000-0x00000000cd8f2000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem258: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000cd8f2000-0x00000000cd8fd000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem259: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000cd8fd000-0x00000000cd902000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem260: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000cd902000-0x00000000cd904000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem261: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000cd904000-0x00000000cd91c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem262: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cd91c000-0x00000000cd9dd000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem263: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cd9dd000-0x00000000cddb1000) (3MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem264: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cddb1000-0x00000000cddb7000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem265: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cddb7000-0x00000000cde1c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem266: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cde1c000-0x00000000cdffb000) (1MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem267: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cdffb000-0x00000000ce090000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem268: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce090000-0x00000000ce091000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem269: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce091000-0x00000000ce09c000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem270: type=9, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce09c000-0x00000000ce0a0000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem271: type=9, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce0a0000-0x00000000ce0a1000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem272: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce0a1000-0x00000000ce0e4000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem273: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce0e4000-0x00000000ce230000) (1MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem274: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ce230000-0x00000000ceb7c000) (9MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem275: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceb7c000-0x00000000ceb7f000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem276: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceb7f000-0x00000000ceb81000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem277: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceb81000-0x00000000ceb82000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem278: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceb82000-0x00000000ceb84000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem279: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceb84000-0x00000000ceb8b000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem280: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000ceb8b000-0x00000000ceff2000) (4MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem281: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ceff2000-0x00000000cf000000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem282: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000100000000-0x000000041f600000) (12790MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem283: type=0, attr=0x8000000000000000, range=[0x00000000cf800000-0x00000000dfa00000) (258MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem284: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fc000000) (64MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem285: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec01000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem286: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed04000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem287: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed20000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem288: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee01000) (0MB)
[    0.000000] EFI: mem289: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000ff000000-0x0000000100000000) (16MB)
[    3.150065] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device
[    3.527877] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17
[    4.735622] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
	
ReadEFI: /dev/sda , N 128 , 0 ,  , PRStart 1024 , PRSize 128
[debug]part /dev/sda1 is is-correct-EFI, disk is has-correctEFI
[debug]part /dev/sda3 is gpt-but-notEFI, disk is has-correctEFI
[debug]part /dev/sda4 is gpt-but-notEFI, disk is has-correctEFI
ReadEFI: /dev/sdb , N 128 , 0 ,  , PRStart 1024 , PRSize 128
[debug]part /dev/sdb1 is gpt-but-notEFI, disk is has-no-EFIpart

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1	: sda,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	is-correct-EFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda3	: sda,	not-sepboot,	grubenv-ok	grub2,	grub-pc,	update-grub,	64,	with-boot,	is-os,	gpt-but-notEFI,	fstab-without-boot,	fstab-has-bad-efi,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	apt-get,	grub-install,	/media/ROOT.
sda4	: sda,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	gpt-but-notEFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda4.
sdb1	: sdb,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	gpt-but-notEFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	no-grldr,	no-b-bcd,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1.

sda	: GPT-BIS,	GPT,	BIOS_boot,	has-correctEFI, 	2048 sectors * 512 bytes
sdb	: GPT-BIS,	GPT,	BIOS_boot,	has-no-EFIpart, 	2048 sectors * 512 bytes

=================== PARTED:

Model: ATA INTEL SSDSC2CW12 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 120GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags
 1      1049kB  263MB   262MB   fat32                 boot
 2      263MB   264MB   1049kB                        bios_grub
 3      264MB   35.7GB  35.4GB  ext4
 4      35.7GB  78.6GB  42.9GB  ext4
 5      78.6GB  80.8GB  2147MB  linux-swap(v1)


Model: ATA WDC WD20EARS-00M (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 2000GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags
 1      1049kB  2000GB  2000GB  ext4


Model: Corsair Voyager 3.0 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdc: 16.0GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
 1      65.5kB  16.0GB  16.0GB  primary  fat32        boot, lba


=================== MOUNT:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sdc1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
/dev/sda3 on /media/ROOT type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type vfat (rw)
/dev/sda4 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda4 type ext4 (rw)
/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1 type ext4 (rw)


SET@_label0.set_text('''Scanning systems. Please wait few seconds...''')
/sys/block/sda:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdb1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdc:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdc1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0:  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev:  agpgart autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse hidraw0 hidraw1 hidraw2 hpet input kmsg log lp0 mapper mcelog mei mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem parport0 port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sdb sdb1 sdc sdc1 sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom usbmon0 usbmon1 usbmon2 usbmon3 usbmon4 vga_arbiter zero
/dev/mapper:  control
[debug]TARGET_PARTITION_IS_AVAILABLE[sda] is : yes
[debug]TARGET_PARTITION_IS_AVAILABLE[sdb] is : yes
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 1 : sda (mbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 2 : sda (mbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 3 : sda (mbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 4 : sda (altmbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 5 : sda (altmbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 6 : sda (altmbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 7 : sda (gptmbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 8 : sda (gptmbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 9 : sda (gptmbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 10 : sda (xp generic)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 11 : sdb (mbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 12 : sdb (mbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 13 : sdb (mbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 14 : sdb (altmbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 15 : sdb (altmbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 16 : sdb (altmbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 17 : sdb (gptmbr)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 18 : sdb (gptmbr_c)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 19 : sdb (gptmbr_f)
[debug]MBR that can be restored number 20 : sdb (xp generic)

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== DF:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  7.7G  285M  7.5G   4% /
udev           devtmpfs   7.7G   12K  7.7G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs      3.1G  896K  3.1G   1% /run
/dev/sdc1      vfat        15G  4.5G   11G  30% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   664M  664M     0 100% /rofs
tmpfs          tmpfs      7.7G  644K  7.7G   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      7.7G   84K  7.7G   1% /run/shm
/dev/sda3      ext4        33G  6.5G   25G  21% /media/ROOT
/dev/sda1      vfat       247M   512  247M   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda4      ext4        40G  2.9G   36G   8% /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
/dev/sdb1      ext4       1.9T  629G  1.2T  36% /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1

=================== FDISK:

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1   234441647   117220823+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1  3907029167  1953514583+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sdc: 16.0 GB, 16005464064 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1945 cylinders, total 31260672 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0002398d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *         128    31260671    15630272    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)


[debug]Logs saved into /media/ROOT/var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33
SET@_vbox_bootrepairmenu.show()
SET@_label_bootrepairsubtitle.set_markup('''<b>Repair the boot of the computer</b>''')
SET@_label_recommendedrepair.set_text('''Recommended repair\n(repairs most frequent problems)''')
SET@_label_justbootinfo.set_text('''Create a BootInfo summary\n(to get help by email or forum)''')
SET@_label_repairfilesystems.set_text('''Repair file systems''')
SET@_checkbutton_repairfilesystems.show()
SET@_label_wubi.set_text('''Repair Wubi filesystems''')
SET@_checkbutton_wubi.show()
SET@_label_pastebin.set_text('''Create a BootInfo summary (to get help by email or forum)''')
SET@_vbox_pastebin.show()
SET@_label_bisgit.set_text('''GIT (beta)''')
SET@_label_appname.set_markup('''<b><big>Boot-Repair</big></b>''')
SET@_label_appdescription.set_text('''Repair the boot of the computer''')
SET@_logobr.show()
SET@_linkbutton_websitebr.show()
SET@_mainwindow.set_title('''Boot Repair''')
SET@_mainwindow.set_icon_from_file('''boot-repair.png''')
SET@_label_advanced_options.set_text('''Advanced options''')
SET@_tab_main_options.set_text('''Main options''')
SET@_tab_grub_location.set_text('''GRUB location''')
SET@_tab_grub_options.set_text('''GRUB options''')
SET@_tab_mbr_options.set_text('''MBR options''')
SET@_tab_other_options.set_text('''Other options''')
SET@_label_unhide_boot_menu.set_text('''Unhide boot menu :''')
SET@_label_seconds.set_text('''seconds''')
SET@_label_reinstall_grub.set_text('''Reinstall GRUB''')
SET@_label_restore_mbr.set_text('''Restore MBR''')
SET@_label_bootflag.set_text('''Place the boot flag on:''')
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_bootflag
[debug]combobox_restore_mbrof_fillin
SET@_label_restore_mbrof.set_text('''Restore the MBR of:''')
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (mbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (mbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (mbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (altmbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (altmbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (altmbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (gptmbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (gptmbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (gptmbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sda (xp generic)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (mbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (mbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (mbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (altmbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (altmbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (altmbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (gptmbr)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (gptmbr_c)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (gptmbr_f)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_restore_mbrof@@sdb (xp generic)
SET@_label_ostoboot_bydefault.set_text('''OS to boot by default:''')
SET@_label_purge_grub.set_text('''Purge GRUB before reinstalling it''')
SET@_label_separateboot.set_text('''Separate /boot partition:''')
SET@_label_efi.set_text('''Separate /boot/efi partition: (beta)''')
SET@_label_place_alldisks.set_text('''Place GRUB in all disks (except USB disks without OS)''')
SET@_label_place_grub.set_text('''Place GRUB into:''')
[debug]combobox_ostoboot_bydefault_fillin
[debug]Order Linux noorder bits
[debug]LABEL_PART_FOR_REINSTAL[1] sda3 \(Ubuntu 12.04 LTS\)
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_ostoboot_bydefault@@sda3 (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
SET@_combobox_ostoboot_bydefault.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_label_lastgrub.set_text('''Upgrade GRUB to its most recent version''')
SET@_label_blankextraspace.set_text('''Reset extra space after MBR (solves the [FlexNet] error)''')
SET@_label_uncomment_gfxmode.set_text('''Uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE (solves the [no-signal / out-of-range] error)''')
SET@_label_ata.set_text('''ATA disk support (solves the [out-of-disk] error)''')
SET@_label_add_kernel_option.set_text('''Add a kernel option:''')
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@acpi=off
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@acpi_osi=
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@edd=on
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@i815modeset=1
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@i915modeset=0
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@noapic
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@nodmraid
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@nolapic
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@nomodeset
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@nomodeset radeon mode=0
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@nomodeset radeon mode=1
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@rootdelay=90
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@vga=771
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_add_kernel_option@@xforcevesa
SET@_combobox_add_kernel_option.set_active(0)
SET@_combobox_add_kernel_option.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_label_kernelpurge.set_text('''Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel (beta)''')
SET@_label_open_etc_default_grub.set_text('''Edit GRUB configuration file''')
SET@_label_partition_booted_bymbr.set_text('''Partition booted by the MBR:''')
SET@_about.set_title('''About Boot Repair''')
SET@_about.set_icon_from_file('''boot-repair.png''')
SET@_label_translate.set_text('''Translate''')
SET@_label_thanks.set_text('''Credits''')
SET@_label_gpl.set_markup('''<small>GNU-GPL v3</small>''')
SET@_label_copyright.set_markup('''<small>(C) 2010-2012 Yann MRN</small>''')
SET@_backupwindow.set_title('''Boot Repair''')
SET@_label_pleasechoosebackuprep.set_text('''Please choose a folder to put the backup into.\nIt is recommended to choose a USB disk.''')
SET@_label_backup_table.set_text('''Backup partition tables, bootsectors and logs''')
SET@_label_winboot.set_text('''Repair Windows boot files''')
SET@_label_stats.set_text('''Participate to statistics of use''')
SET@_button_recommendedrepair.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_repairfilesystems.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_wubi.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_wubi.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_pastebin.set_active(True)
[debug]MAIN_MENU becomes : recommendedrepair
SET@_checkbutton_unhide_boot_menu.set_active(True)
[debug]set_checkbutton_reinstall_grub
SET@_tab_grub_location.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_vbox_grub_location.show()
SET@_tab_grub_options.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_vbox_grub_options.show()
SET@_tab_mbr_options.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_mbr_options.hide()
SET@_checkbutton_restore_mbr.set_active(False)
[debug]osbydefault_consequences sda3
[debug]combobox_separateboot_fillin
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_separateboot
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sda1
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sda4
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sdb1
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_active(0)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_separateboot.show()
SET@_checkbutton_separateboot.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
[debug]combobox_efi_fillin sda3 , 
EFI part (detected by BIS but not in fstab) in another disk
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_efi
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_efi@@
SET@_combobox_efi.set_active(0)
SET@_combobox_efi.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_combobox_efi.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_place_or_force.show()
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_checkbutton_efi.set_active(False)
grub-efi not selected by default because: [BIOS_boot presence] [efi disk-crossing]
SET@_button_open_etc_default_grub.show()
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_purge_grub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_purge_grub.set_sensitive(True)
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_place_grub
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_place_grub@@sda
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_place_grub@@sdb
SET@_combobox_place_grub.set_active(0)
SET@_radiobutton_place_alldisks.show()
SET@_radiobutton_place_alldisks.set_active(True)
[debug]set_radiobutton_place_alldisks
SET@_label_force_grub.set_text('''Force GRUB into: sda3 (for chainloader)''')
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.show()
SET@_checkbutton_blankextraspace.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_checkbutton_blankextraspace.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_uncomment_gfxmode.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_ata.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_add_kernel_option.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_add_kernel_option.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_ostoboot_bydefault.set_active(0)
[debug]MBR_ACTION is set : reinstall (NBOFDISKS is 2)
SET@_checkbutton_reinstall_grub.set_active(True)
SET@_hbox_bootflag.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_combobox_bootflag.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_bootflag.set_active(False)
SET@_vbox_winboot.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_button_recommendedrepair.set_sensitive(True)
SET@pulsatewindow.hide()
/usr/share/boot-sav/gui-update.sh: line 163: 26277 Terminated              while true; do
    echo 'SET@_progressbar1.pulse()'; sleep 0.2;
done
EFI detected. Please check the options.
SET@_mainwindow.show()
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_add_kernel_option acpi=off
[debug]CHOSEN_KERNEL_OPTION becomes : acpi=off
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _checkbutton_unhide_boot_menu True
SET@_spinbutton_unhide_boot_menu.set_sensitive(True)
[debug]UNHIDEBOOT_ACTION becomes : unhide-bootmenu
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_separateboot sda1
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_separateboot (BOOTPART_TO_USE) : sda1
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_efi
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_efi (EFIPART_TO_USE) : 
[debug]EFIPART_TO_USE becomes : 
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_place_grub sda
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_place_grub (NOFORCE_DISK) : sda
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _radiobutton_place_grub False
SET@_combobox_place_grub.set_sensitive(False)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _radiobutton_place_alldisks True
[debug]set_radiobutton_place_alldisks
SET@_vbox_is_removable_disk.hide()
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_ostoboot_bydefault sda3 (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_ostoboot_bydefault : sda3 (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
[debug]sda3 \(Ubuntu 12.04 LTS\)
[debug]
[debug]Warning: Duplicate _combobox_ostoboot_bydefault .
[debug]
[debug]
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _checkbutton_reinstall_grub True
[debug]set_checkbutton_reinstall_grub
SET@_tab_grub_location.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_vbox_grub_location.show()
SET@_tab_grub_options.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_vbox_grub_options.show()
SET@_tab_mbr_options.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_mbr_options.hide()
SET@_checkbutton_restore_mbr.set_active(False)
[debug]osbydefault_consequences sda3
[debug]combobox_separateboot_fillin
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_separateboot
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sda1
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sda4
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_separateboot@@sdb1
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_active(0)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_separateboot.show()
SET@_checkbutton_separateboot.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_separateboot.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
[debug]combobox_efi_fillin sda3 , 
EFI part (detected by BIS but not in fstab) in another disk
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_efi
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_efi@@
SET@_combobox_efi.set_active(0)
SET@_combobox_efi.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_combobox_efi.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_vbox_place_or_force.show()
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_checkbutton_efi.set_active(False)
grub-efi not selected by default because: [BIOS_boot presence] [efi disk-crossing]
SET@_button_open_etc_default_grub.show()
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_purge_grub.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_purge_grub.set_sensitive(True)
COMBO@@CLEAR@@_combobox_place_grub
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_place_grub@@sda
COMBO@@END@@_combobox_place_grub@@sdb
SET@_combobox_place_grub.set_active(0)
SET@_radiobutton_place_alldisks.show()
SET@_radiobutton_place_alldisks.set_active(True)
[debug]set_radiobutton_place_alldisks
SET@_label_force_grub.set_text('''Force GRUB into: sda3 (for chainloader)''')
SET@_checkbutton_lastgrub.show()
SET@_checkbutton_blankextraspace.set_sensitive(True)
SET@_checkbutton_blankextraspace.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_uncomment_gfxmode.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_ata.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_add_kernel_option.set_sensitive(False)
SET@_checkbutton_add_kernel_option.set_active(False)
SET@_combobox_ostoboot_bydefault.set_active(0)
[debug]MBR_ACTION is set : reinstall (NBOFDISKS is 2)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_separateboot sdb1
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_separateboot (BOOTPART_TO_USE) : sdb1
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_separateboot sdb1
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_separateboot (BOOTPART_TO_USE) : sdb1
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_separateboot sda1
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_separateboot (BOOTPART_TO_USE) : sda1
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_active(False)
SET@_checkbutton_kernelpurge.set_sensitive(True)
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_efi
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_efi (EFIPART_TO_USE) : 
[debug]EFIPART_TO_USE becomes : 
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_place_grub sdb
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_place_grub (NOFORCE_DISK) : sdb
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _combobox_place_grub sda
[debug]RETOURCOMBO_place_grub (NOFORCE_DISK) : sda
DEBUG=> in bash NOT GET _button_mainquit clicked
SET@_mainwindow.hide()

=================== Default settings
recommendedrepair
This setting would reinstall the grub2 of sda3 into the MBRs of all disks (except USB without OS).
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu   
SET@_mainwindow.hide()
Operation_aborted

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== DF:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  7.7G  285M  7.5G   4% /
udev           devtmpfs   7.7G   12K  7.7G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs      3.1G  896K  3.1G   1% /run
/dev/sdc1      vfat        15G  4.5G   11G  30% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   664M  664M     0 100% /rofs
tmpfs          tmpfs      7.7G  644K  7.7G   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      7.7G   84K  7.7G   1% /run/shm
/dev/sda3      ext4        33G  6.5G   25G  21% /media/ROOT
/dev/sda1      vfat       247M   512  247M   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda4      ext4        40G  2.9G   36G   8% /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
/dev/sdb1      ext4       1.9T  629G  1.2T  36% /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1

=================== FDISK:

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1   234441647   117220823+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1  3907029167  1953514583+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/sdc: 16.0 GB, 16005464064 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1945 cylinders, total 31260672 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0002398d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *         128    31260671    15630272    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)


[debug]Logs saved into /media/ROOT/var/log/boot-sav/log/2012-05-18__14h16boot-repair33
[debug]Unmount all blkid partitions except df ones
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda3 is: /media/ROOT
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sda4 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
[debug]BLKID Mount point of sdb1 is: /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1
EXIT@@
```

----------


## SuperFreak

By the way I appreciate your help and your patience, Iposted my log on the last post. Sorry should have just used edit
Is it safe to reboot now and see if this worked?

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks, unfortunately that is not the log about your purge (which should contain "This setting will purge and reinstall"), please could you run Boot-Repair again, click "Advanced options", click the "Backup partition tables..." button, save the ZIP file somewhere, and attach this ZIP to your message ?

Then reboot the PC, an check if something has changed. If not, run Boot-Repair's "Create BootInfo" and indicate your new URL, so that we know your current situation.

----------


## SuperFreak

Here is the attachment


Not sure what happened but I booted into my normal desktop again. I am going to reboot again to be sure but you have done a great service for me...Thanks

----------


## SuperFreak

Only thing I don't see in the Grub menu is Memtest but perhaps I could run that off a bootable cd if need be

I am most grateful

----------


## YannBuntu

Good job! 
For information, your are now using grub-pc (not grub-efi), installed on sda's MBR and your BIOS-boot partition. The purge log is the 14h04 one in your ZIP.

----------


## frncz

> Hello
> 
> 
> *@frncz:* i have read that it is possible to copy the efi file manually after compiling, but that's a method i have never tried.
> I just updated the PPA for efi, please could you:
> 1) update Boot-Repair, run the Recommended repair, and indicate the new URL ? then reboot and check if something changed.


Hello, I ticked the boot/efi option, but not the bios/grub option in Advanced Options, than ran boot-repair
Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994551/
I will now see if something has changed during reboot
Thanks

----------


## frncz

> Hello
> 
> [
> 
> *@frncz:*
> 2) If not, let's try using BIOS-boot: first your current BIOS-boot partition has FAT32 filesystem, and i think it should have no filesystem, so if i were you i would recreate it (format it via a recent version of gParted using the "no filesystem" option, and bios_grub flag), then run B-R, click "Advanced options", go to the "GRUB location" tab, untick the "Separate /boot/efi" option, apply, and indicate the new URL. Reboot and indicate what you observe.


Nothing has changed in the BIOS set-up options after trying suggestions 1 I will try suggestion 2.

----------


## YannBuntu

> Hello, I ticked the boot/efi option, but not the bios/grub option in Advanced Options, than ran boot-repair
> Please note the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994551/
> I will now see if something has changed during reboot
> Thanks


1) Please delete the /grub folder which is in your sda1 partition. (I think it appeared because you have previously used the "Separate /boot partition" option. please DO NOT USE this option, even if you want to use the BIOS-boot partition).
2) Then reboot and try to make your BIOS boot on the sda2/EFI/grub/grub64amd.efi file. If still not good, i have no other idea for EFI, so i would try BIOS-boot (as described in post #405).

----------


## SuperFreak

One last question(i hope)

I contacted the Motherboard manufacturer about the problems I had with the motherboard not recognizing my grub-efi  after I changed the battery. He said that he thought the board was defective and should be returned. I am loath to take apart my computer and reinstall another motherboard, however if I did  and it  recognized the grub-efi partition would my system then work that way or would I need to remove the grub-pc you helped me set up. I doubt I will bother but it would help me decide

----------


## YannBuntu

@SuperFreak: i can't advise about this. If i were you, i would not bother, and just keep the current situation as it works.

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks,
That was my thought also.

----------


## frncz

> *@frncz:* 
> 2) If not, let's try using BIOS-boot: first your current BIOS-boot partition has FAT32 filesystem, and i think it should have no filesystem, so if i were you i would recreate it (format it via a recent version of gParted using the "no filesystem" option, and bios_grub flag), then run B-R, click "Advanced options", go to the "GRUB location" tab, untick the "Separate /boot/efi" option, apply, and indicate the new URL. Reboot and indicate what you observe.


I removed the efi partition to go for the BIOS-boot. BR gives a message saying that I have an EFI system. Still, I push on as suggested.
paste.ubuntu.com/997083/
Still no boot.

I feel I am going round in circles. The annoying part is that a fresh install of Windows 7 from USB-CD works fine. When I have Windows 7 installed, ubuntu install doe not recognise that a OS exists, and in a live session, gparted does not see Windows 7. This is very odd. Is there a way to figure out how Windows 7 manages the installation, that we can then apply to ubuntu, or to boot-repair?

----------


## oldfred

@frncz
When you install Windows, is it in UEFI or BIOS mode? My understanding having not done it, is that it also installs depending on whether you boot UEFI and it installs UEFI, or boot BIOS mode and it installs in BIOS/MBR mode from same DVD.

One issue with Windows in MBR mode, is that it deletes the primary gpt table, but not the backup. Then Linux tools do not work right as they get confused if it is MBR or gpt as they also read the backup table.

There was also a bug in grub installing after Windows in that it erased the efi partition. So if installing Ubuntu after Windows be sure to backup the efi partition first.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@frncz:* I see no error in your attempt to use BIOS-boot. Only 2 details:
1) you have some GRUB parts in your sda3 PBR (but this should not be problem)
2) you have a core.img in sda3/boot/grub. This may come from a previous GRUB install, and i don't know if it can make the boot fail. If i were you, i would try a GRUB purge (Advanced options -> "GRUB options" tab -> "Purge GRUB", then apply and indicate us the new URL).

----------


## Kpocha

Hi all,
Boot-Repair works only with Ubuntu or coul be used also with Kubuntu 12.04 64 bit ?
Thanks

----------


## wilee-nilee

> Hi all,
> Boot-Repair works only with Ubuntu or coul be used also with Kubuntu 12.04 64 bit ?
> Thanks


Should work with no problem basically, be sure to post the generated bootscript if you have any though.

Some suggest running the script first to have a looksie at it, your choice really

----------


## Bucky Ball

> Hi all,
> Boot-Repair works only with Ubuntu or coul be used also with Kubuntu 12.04 64 bit ?
> Thanks


Kubuntu = Ubuntu-core with a different desktop environment and apps BUT uses Grub, so yes. Boot Repair is intended to fix Grub and boot problems, not the flavour of Ubuntu you are using.  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

+1, there should be no problem with Ubuntu flavors (K*X*L*Ed*Ubuntu). 

No problem for 32/64bits too.
Tip: if your PC is 64bits, use B-R in a 64bits live-CD. (eg. Ubuntu Secure Remix 64bits).


*@all:* we can distinct:
- the systems (or live-CDs/live-USBs) on which Boot-Repair can be installed: should be ok for any derivative of Debian, including K*X*L*Ed*Ubuntu, Mint, etc..
- the systems that we want to access (OSs installed on the disks): Boot-Repair should be able to reinstall the GRUB of any derivative of Debian (incl. K*X*L*Ed*Ubuntu, Mint, etc..), and also Fedora, OpenSuse, ArchLinux (these 3 are not much tested however, help/feedback please!  :Smile:  ), and/or repair direct access to any syslinux-compatible system: Windows XP, Vista, Seven, Windows 8, (+others?).

----------


## YannBuntu

Announce:

*If you have updated Boot-Repair from the PPA yesterday or today*, you may get an error when reinstalling GRUB (grub-setup exit code:139). I'm working on it. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Until a fix is released, you can use the version of Boot-Repair available in Boot-Repair-Disk and Ubuntu-Secure-Remix CDs.


EDIT: fix released in PPA (boot-sav >= 3.18-0ppa65)

----------


## mydogcanpurr

I am unable to boot into Windows 7 after installing Ubuntu 12.04. I have run this utility along with chkdsk from a repair disk and startup repair. All to no avail. Here is my latest URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003777/

Edit: To be specific, when I choose the Windows 7 loader, the computer just reboots.
Link of thread where this problem was originally posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985115

----------


## YannBuntu

@mydogcanpurr: ok. we'll comment on your specific thread then. (in order to avoid mixing all the problems into one thread)

----------


## mydogcanpurr

Thanks for any input you may have for my problem.

----------


## enfield

I have a dual-boot system, Linux Mint 12 and 13.  Mint 12 is on sdb, installed first, and Mint 13 is on sda, installed second in sequence.

I get 3 grub errors:  no such device, hd1 cannot get c/h/s values, you need to load the kernel first.

My boot-repair data is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009657/

Any help greatly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

Cylinders/heads/sectors have not been used by BIOS since hard drive went over 8GB about 15 years ago. Do you have an older system with new larger drives, or BIOS settings like IDE that emulate the old system configuration. You should have BIOS set to LBA, large, or AHCI or similar settings. Varies by BIOS.

It seems like it cannot find a partition. Is there some reason for a separate /usr? Maybe it needs e2fsck or is beyond a 137GB boot limit in BIOS that the old IDE setting might also emulate.

Herman on advantages/disadvantages of separate system partitions post#3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410392

----------


## YannBuntu

*@enfield:* hello
just after installing Mint 13, could you boot both systems?
what problem did you have before using Boot-Repair?
Please could you check your BIOS boot order, and tell us on which disk your BIOS is setup to boot first ?
please also answer oldfred questions.

----------


## enfield

> Cylinders/heads/sectors have not been used by BIOS since hard drive went over 8GB about 15 years ago. Do you have an older system with new larger drives, or BIOS settings like IDE that emulate the old system configuration. You should have BIOS set to LBA, large, or AHCI or similar settings. Varies by BIOS.
> 
> It seems like it cannot find a partition. Is there some reason for a separate /usr? Maybe it needs e2fsck or is beyond a 137GB boot limit in BIOS that the old IDE setting might also emulate.
> 
> Herman on advantages/disadvantages of separate system partitions post#3
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410392


Old system with new larger drives.  Original sdb was a 200 GB running WinXP, but it failed.  Trying to replace with a 320 GB Seagate with Mint 13.  sda is a 320 Maxtor with Mint 12.  Computer doesn't seem to recoginze the Seagate drive.

----------


## SuperFreak

@YannBuntu ,   Success. I have infact reinstalled a new motherboard as I was considering doing on Post 429. I am now booting in EFI mode (it was infact a selection in UEFI BIOS that had to be chosen but was put in a default after a BIOS update ("Launch EFI Shell from Filesystem Device" in the Exit tab of Asrock motherboard)). My question is should the pc grub which you helped me install be removed or is it OK to leave that as a back up?

edit: Attached are pictures of my Bios now that the system is booting properly others may be interested. I have an Asrock z77 Extreme4-M motherboard, Corsair Vengeance low profile RAM( 1600MHZ 16 GB), Intel 3770K CPU, Intel 520 SSD (with GPT partition, Root partition, Home partition and Swap partition), Western Digital 2 TB Hard Drive for storage, Seasonic X560 Power Supply

I should comment that I was not able to use "Launch EFI Shell from Filesystem Device" for some time. I am not sure why it finally worked but I did label the Volume that the Efi partition was in EFI and it then worked

----------


## YannBuntu

*@SuperFreak:* good news! i think it's ok to leave the remains of grub-pc in the MBR, because it's not used by the EFI boot.
For information, please could you remember me what is your PC brand/reference, and show pictures (taken with camera) of your BIOS setup? this may help us to help other users.

----------


## SuperFreak

No problem, I will post tomorrow or sooner with that info

----------


## mystmaiden

I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 beside Windows Xp. Both xp and ubuntu show at boot but Windows does not boot - just sits there. Using the live cd I installed and ran boot-repair but still no joy.

The url boot-repair returned is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013708/

Would you have a look and suggest what's next? I have only attempted dual booting once a few years back when I first started using linux (and failed dismally! lol)

Thanks so much
EDIT - just saw the post about posting the problem elsewhere, I'll do that. Apologies
mystmaiden

----------


## wilee-nilee

Thought I would post this for you boot helpers. I installed Fedora 17, with my other setups with its grub going to the mbr. Booted in updated and rebooted to 12.10, and gave it grub control by loading its grub to the mbr. Fedora was not seen though. So I got back into fedora with suprgrub, to lazy to manually boot, lol. And reloaded its grub back and fedoras grub 2 is the control now. I ran the bootscript from 12.10 and saw that fedora does not have the /boot/grub/core.img in the same place at least not on the script, just a heads up if we see this.

I think it is a anomaly of the development, Fedora 16 shows up with a os-prober search, at least did when I had it installed a couple of months ago.

Here is a snapshot of fedora boot folder as well.
Screenshot from 2012-05-29 16:28:45.png

Not sure if any of this is helpful, but thought it better to post than not.




```
                  Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 99 for .

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 7
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       Extended Partition
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  Grub2 (v1.99)
    Boot sector info:  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the boot sector of sda6 
                       and looks at sector 217893304 of the same hard drive 
                       for core.img, but core.img can not be found at this 
                       location.
    Operating System:  Ubuntu quantal (development 
                       branch)
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab 
                       /boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf /boot/grub/core.img

sda7: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda8: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Fedora release 17 (Beefy 
                       Miracle) Kernel on an ()
    Boot files:        /boot/grub2/grub.cfg /etc/fstab

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048    83,015,679    83,013,632   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda2          83,015,680   150,210,559    67,194,880   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda3         150,212,606   312,580,095   162,367,490   5 Extended
/dev/sda5         150,212,608   212,791,295    62,578,688  83 Linux
/dev/sda6         212,793,344   261,289,983    48,496,640  83 Linux
/dev/sda7         261,292,032   265,498,623     4,206,592  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda8         265,500,672   312,580,095    47,079,424  83 Linux


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/sda1        2C9E5EA29E5E647C                       ntfs       W7
/dev/sda2        1B1572C979F9A663                       ntfs       NTFS Share
/dev/sda5        70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd   ext4       Unity
/dev/sda6        540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25   ext4       Quantal Quetzal
/dev/sda7        ac5b2d02-d527-4680-bce9-d1f95589b5de   swap       
/dev/sda8        8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682   ext4       Fedora-17

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sda6        /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro)


=========================== sda5/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=800x600
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_msdos
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="$1"
    if [ "$1" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro   ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    echo    'Loading Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro recovery nomodeset 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2C9E5EA29E5E647C
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic (on /dev/sda6)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro recovery nomodeset
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic (on /dev/sda7)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos7)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 3007e1de-2a3e-4ae0-bfe9-8689dd44736d
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=3007e1de-2a3e-4ae0-bfe9-8689dd44736d ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda7)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos7)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 3007e1de-2a3e-4ae0-bfe9-8689dd44736d
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=3007e1de-2a3e-4ae0-bfe9-8689dd44736d ro recovery nomodeset
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda5/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda5 during installation
/dev/sda5          /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
/dev/sda7      none    swap    sw              0       0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda5: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

  87.940002441 = 94.424858624   boot/grub/core.img                             1
  84.338226318 = 90.557480960   boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
  75.008934021 = 80.540229632   boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae           2
  76.119907379 = 81.733128192   boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae              2
  76.119907379 = 81.733128192   vmlinuz                                        2

=========================== sda6/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=800x600
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_msdos
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=5
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "${linux_gfx_mode}" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro   ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    echo    'Loading Linux 3.4.0-3-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro recovery nomodeset 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2C9E5EA29E5E647C
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (on /dev/sda5)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda5)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro recovery nomodeset
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda6/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
/dev/sda6 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda8 during installation
/dev/sda7        none            swap    sw              0       0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

====================== sda6/boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf: =======================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
## /boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf
##
## IMPORTANT WARNING
##
## The configuration of this file is generated automatically.
## Do not edit this file manually, use: extlinux-update


default l0
prompt 1
timeout 50

include themes/debian/theme.cfg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda6: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

 119.722023010 = 128.550543360  boot/grub/core.img                             1
 103.774581909 = 111.427108864  boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
 108.900897980 = 116.931448832  boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic                1
 108.488208771 = 116.488327168  boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic                   2
 108.900897980 = 116.931448832  initrd.img                                     1
 108.488208771 = 116.488327168  vmlinuz                                        2

================= sda6: Location of files loaded by Syslinux: ==================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

 107.723533630 = 115.667263488  boot/extlinux/chain.c32                        1
 107.724300385 = 115.668086784  boot/extlinux/extlinux.conf                    1

============== sda6: Version of COM32(R) files used by Syslinux: ===============

 boot/extlinux/chain.c32            :  COM32R module (v4.xx)

========================== sda8/boot/grub2/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  load_env
fi
set default="${saved_entry}"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos8'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
set timeout=5
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
menuentry 'Fedora Linux' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
    load_video
    set gfxpayload=keep
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,msdos8'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
    fi
    echo    'Loading Linux 3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 root=UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 ro nomodeset rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=True  KEYTABLE=us rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rhgb quiet 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686.img
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Fedora Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
    menuentry 'Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.7-1.fc17.i686' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686-advanced-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
        load_video
        set gfxpayload=keep
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos8'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 root=UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 ro nomodeset rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=True  KEYTABLE=us rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rhgb quiet 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686.img
    }
    menuentry 'Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 (recovery mode)' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686-recovery-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
        load_video
        set gfxpayload=keep
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos8'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686 root=UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 ro single nomodeset rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=True  KEYTABLE=us rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rhgb quiet
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686.img
    }
    menuentry 'Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686-advanced-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
        load_video
        set gfxpayload=keep
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos8'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686 ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686 root=UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 ro nomodeset rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=True  KEYTABLE=us rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rhgb quiet 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686.img
    }
    menuentry 'Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686 (recovery mode)' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686-recovery-8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682' {
        load_video
        set gfxpayload=keep
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos8'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8 --hint='hd0,msdos8'  8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686 ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686 root=UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 ro single nomodeset rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=True  KEYTABLE=us rd.luks=0 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rhgb quiet
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686.img
    }
}
if [ "x$default" = 'Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686' ]; then default='Advanced options for Fedora Linux>Fedora Linux, with Linux 3.3.4-5.fc17.i686'; fi;
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-2C9E5EA29E5E647C' {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='hd0,msdos1'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  2C9E5EA29E5E647C
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2C9E5EA29E5E647C
    fi
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (12.04)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd' {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,msdos5'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5 --hint='hd0,msdos5'  70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
    fi
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (12.04)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (on /dev/sda5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae--70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd' {
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5 --hint='hd0,msdos5'  70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae--70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd' {
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5 --hint='hd0,msdos5'  70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae root=UUID=70bcfd7a-f4dc-4e5b-a09c-3fe1816f30fd ro recovery nomodeset
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
    }
}

menuentry 'Ubuntu quantal (development branch) (12.10)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25' {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,msdos6'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6 --hint='hd0,msdos6'  540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
    fi
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu quantal (development branch) (12.10)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic (on /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic--540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25' {
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos6'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6 --hint='hd0,msdos6'  540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.4.0-3-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic--540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25' {
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos6'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6 --hint='hd0,msdos6'  540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic root=UUID=540fba4f-32b3-460c-a3f4-7f9598fc9b25 ro recovery nomodeset
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-3-generic
    }
}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda8/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#
# /etc/fstab
# Created by anaconda on Tue May 29 07:50:20 2012
#
# Accessible filesystems, by reference, are maintained under '/dev/disk'
# See man pages fstab(5), findfs(8), mount(8) and/or blkid(8) for more info
#
UUID=8a1515d8-5438-45af-bcc7-ee2c9c08b682 /                       ext4    defaults        1 1
UUID=ac5b2d02-d527-4680-bce9-d1f95589b5de swap                    swap    defaults        0 0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda8: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

 128.177188873 = 137.629208576  boot/grub2/grub.cfg                            1
 129.108276367 = 138.628956160  boot/initramfs-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686.img           2
 129.467662811 = 139.014844416  boot/initramfs-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686.img           3
 127.167381287 = 136.544935936  boot/vmlinuz-3.3.4-5.fc17.i686                 1
 127.256210327 = 136.640315392  boot/vmlinuz-3.3.7-1.fc17.i686                 1
```

----------


## jagdishrao

I booted from boot-repair cd and took a backup of partitions and all
i have a triple boot system and i played with some settings.
now my windows does not boot....

How do i recover my grub using the backup zip file (78.59 KB)

Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

*@jagdish:* i replied to your email.

*@wilee-nilee:* thanks for the feedback. I haven't tested B-R yet with Fedora17. Maybe we have to update the BootInfo script to make it display the core.img, can you locate it in the /boot folder?

*@mystmaiden:* we'll answer on your specific thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990555)

----------


## oldfred

Script does look for core.img in these locations:

/core.img    /grub/core.img        /boot/grub/core.img    /grub2/core.img    /boot/grub2/core.img

----------


## wilee-nilee

Here is where I found the core.img the only hit with a search.
Screenshot from 2012-05-30 10:03:04.jpg

Here is a script run from the tool,looks basically the same. 12.10, has the boot control with a grub update today in 12.10

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015046/

I used the multisytem usb loader to load your latest cd to a flash.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@wilee-nilee:* thank you, I'll ask Gert (Boot-Info-Script maintainer) to add this path in the Boot-Info-Script search.
FYI, the BootInfo report of Boot-Repair is composed of:
1) above: the output of Boot-Info-Script (GIT version), with all necessary&optional packages installed
2) below some additional information

----------


## wilee-nilee

> *@wilee-nilee:* thank you, I'll ask Gert (Boot-Info-Script maintainer) to add this path in the Boot-Info-Script search.
> FYI, the BootInfo report of Boot-Repair is composed of:
> 1) above: the output of Boot-Info-Script (GIT version), with all necessary&optional packages installed
> 2) below some additional information


Funny thing here Fedora 16 core.img in the same place.

 File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Fedora release 16 (Verne) 
                       Kernel on an ()
    Boot files:        /boot/grub2/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub2/core.img

Grub 2 from Ubuntu sees it, and boots.

----------


## jagdefalke

I'm having problems downloading the CD.iso.    I've got 100mb alltel wireless, and everytime I try to download it, it either downloads really slow (around 25kb/sec) and fails... or just puts the icon in the downloads file and then stops and does nothing else.   I've tried it both on my desktop and through the startup usb on the netbook I'm trying to fix and it does the same.    I tried the repository through terminal and ran that and it keeps telling me it's 64bit which it's not.   I've read that this is fixed in the CD....  ??

I have a small thread on it in Absolute Beginner:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994485

----------


## jonhosseini

i am a neewbie and extremely hopeful believer so please bear with me...

i successfully installed ubuntu 12.04 alongside a dead windows vista installation from a downloaded live cd.

through ubuntu i accessed all the data i could from my old windows days and saved them to flash drives.

thrilled with ubuntu...and how well it worked...i decided to reinstall it, but this time selecting the option to zap any preexisting os and dedicate the hard drive to my new love ubuntu 12.04.  80% through installation ... it just hung for over 2 hours doing nothing except spinning saying "copying files" ...  there was no option to shut down and try again... now

now the live CD or any other bootable cd or thumb drive is not recognized, boot order in bios is correct... all i get now is a blank screen, with a dash  "-" and then operating system not found and then dash....  have tried supergrub2 cd and rescatux cd and thumb drive all with same message as live CD..... "operating system not found"  i am afraid the graphical tool to repair pc boot will give me the same message... please help me recover...desparate.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@jonhosseini:* we will answer on your specific thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1996531

----------


## Qwertinsky

What does this mean?

Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (sda1). Then try again.

I have all the repositories enabled including the source repository.


http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024509/

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Qwertinsky,
The apt commands of your sda1's 12.04 return the following error:


```
apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Another 12.04 user had the same error 4days ago after an update: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=9525471 He didn't find any solution.

Please try to purge and reinstall GRUB via the command lines method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...talling_GRUB_2

Then, if the error persists, i would simply reinstall this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation

----------


## YannBuntu

*New:*

Boot-Repair is now compatible with *separate /usr* partitions. (useful nearly only for servers)



Any feedback is welcome.

----------


## honestann

Can any of the following destroy the grub2 bootloader in the MBR or elsewhere (like in the /boot directory)?

#1:  You reboot your system, press "delete" to enter BIOS/UEFI, change the hard-disk boot order, then reboot.

#2:  You power-down your system, change which SATA cable connects to which SATA hard-disk drive, then reboot.

#3:  Some combination of #1 and #2.

=====

I had some similar problems about 2 years ago, and just had a similar problem again.  Before I run Boot-Repair and "just ignore what caused these problems", I want to make sure I'm not doing things that might cause problems.

Here are some things that I do, because I'm "paranoid" (trying to be "prudent") when I install a new OS.  If any of these things can be problematic, say so.

I will describe the process I just went through, and caused my 1TB drive to become non-bootable, and in the process mention things I do.

#####  the basics  #####
:  All the following applies to my ubuntu linux computer.  I have an entirely separate ******* computer, and I would rather eat plutonium than let anything ******* on my linux computer!  So there is no issue here with linux and ******* not getting along together.  Furthermore, each of my hard drives is a fresh install of ubuntu on that single disk drive.  Each hard-disk was a fresh install of ubuntu from from an ubuntu live-CD installation disk, with all other SATA cables unplugged so "no way, no how could I accidentally destroy data on my other drives".  After I have rebooted the hard-disk a couple times, and configured my desktop and applications they way I like them, I then power-down, connect all my SATA cables again, and reboot.

Since I create each hard-disk in this way, and never mount any disk-drive or partition or directory on a different disk-drive, in my (demented simplistic way of thinking), I should be able to boot from any of these drives by changing the hard-disk boot order in BIOS.  I have no idea whether I could accomplish the same thing by swapping SATA cables around, but I would guess that doesn't work.

#####  what happened  #####
A month or so ago I decided to update my ubuntu system from 64-bit ubuntu 10.04 to 64-bit ubuntu 12.04.  So I:

 - download the ISO for the DVD install of 12.04
 - burn the ~1.60GB 64-bit ubuntu 12.04 ISO to a DVD
 - power the computer OFF
 - disconnect the SATA cables from all my internal hard-disk drives
 - disconnect my seagate 2TB external USB disk-drive
 - connect one SATA cable to my new seagate 3TB internal hard-disk drive
 - power the computer ON
 - computer boots installation DVD
 - follow instructions to install 64-bit ubuntu 12.04
   - manually specify drive to have 4 partitions:
       forget-name, but something like [grubboot] - the "UEFI way"?
       /boot : ext2 : 8590MB
       swap : 8590MB
       / : ext4 : rest-of-drive
   - specify boot from same drive
 - continue installation to completion
 - reboot
 - new drive will not boot
 - power the computer OFF
 - disconnect SATA cable from new 3TB drive
 - connect SATA cable to old 1TB boot drive (ubuntu 10.04)
 - power the computer ON
 - old 1TB boot drive will not boot
 - I reinstall about 8 times with different partitioning
 - no cigar... can't make the 3TB drive boot
 - I assume the problem is: "install process fails to handle 3TB drives".
 - I go buy a new seagate 2TB internal drive
 - I repeat the above steps, except with 3 partitions:
   /boot : ext2 : 8590MB
   swap : 8590MB
   / : rest of drive
 - install process works fine

I have a couple old 250GB internal drives that also boot ubuntu 10.04 for backups and alternate "just-in-case" installation.  As a test, I plug in one of my two old 250GB SATA2 drives (which also boots into ubuntu 10.04 when so selected in BIOS "hard-drive boot order"), and perform a complete fresh install of 64-bit ubuntu 12.04 on the new 2TB drive (but with the 250GB drive plugged in) - complete with deleting all partitions and specifying them all over again.  Note:  I always check the "format" box on all partitions that can be done (the swap partition doesn't allow that).

After all this, the 2TB drive boots fine, and I can access files on the 250GB from the nautilus file manager.  I power the computer OFF, switch the "hard-drive boot order" to boot the 250GB drive, and... it will not boot.  I disconnect the 2TB drive and try to boot the 250GB drive again (no other drives connected), and... it will not boot.  I backup my files on the 250GB drive, then perform a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 on the 250GB drive, and it boots just fine.

As you can see, I'm having a problem that previously healthy boot drives fail to boot after I install ubuntu on a new disk drive.  Maybe it has nothing directly to do with the install process, but my choice to disconnect other drives when I perform installations.  Or maybe it has something to do with changing "hard-disk boot order" in BIOS, though I can't see how that changes anything --- those settings are inside the BIOS flash memory, right?  Or maybe it has something to do with me sometimes changing the SATA cables from drive to drive.  Or.... something.

So, the above begs speculation from you gurus.

=====

The second question here is to ask how to make my old 1TB boot drive --- bootable again with Disk-Repair.  I suspect this question is the simplest case possible --- if I pull out all SATA cables except this one 1TB drive.  All I care about is... the directory structure on the drive not be destroyed.  I want it to boot up 64-bit ubuntu 10.04 again, so I can learn a few things before I never boot up 10.04 again.

For example, I have a couple extremely cool applications installed that I cannot identify any more.  One of them puts 8 little icons on the bar across the top of the screen, one each for the 8 cores in my 8-core FX-8150 CPU, and displays the current speed on each of them.  I don't remember what app that is, and can't find a reference to it anywhere.  So I need to boot up the system and find out.  Which brings up another question that I should know the answer to --- where do I find the names of the apps started up automatically upon bootup?

PS:  Great little application.  It saved my butt a couple years ago, but I have totally forgotten what to do, and what to avoid doing.  I notice it is NOT found when I search in the "ubuntu software center" application, which is a *travesty* --- unless it doesn't work on 64-bit ubuntu 12.04 that is.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@honestann:* hello



> Can any of the following destroy the grub2 bootloader in the MBR or elsewhere (like in the /boot directory)?
> 
> #1:  You reboot your system, press "delete" to enter BIOS/UEFI, change the hard-disk boot order, then reboot.
> 
> #2:  You power-down your system, change which SATA cable connects to which SATA hard-disk drive, then reboot.
> 
> #3:  Some combination of #1 and #2.


No, these actions don't affect GRUB, nor any data on your disks.
But it may change the disk on which your BIOS will boot. So if it makes your BIOS boot on a disk where there is no GRUB, your boot will fail. Please run Boot-Repair, click "Create BootInfo", and indicate the URL that will appear.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:*

1) Has anyone ever successfully used the *--allow-floppy* option of GRUB? (please answer HERE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post12036111 )

2) here are some *thoughts about installing GRUB on an EFI system:*
- some EFI-BIOS have an option to deactivate EFI boot, some don't. Some BIOS don't have EFI mode at all.
- The procedure for activating/deactivating EFI in the BIOS can be different for each BIOS
- on some systems, it is possible to use grub-pc even if the BIOS is in EFI mode
- on some systems, it is possible to use grub-efi (if BIOS setup in EFI mode), or grub-pc. On some other systems, it is possible to use only grub-pc , or only grub-efi.
- *If you want to try grub-efi*, it is first necessary to have a GPT disk with an ESP (EFI partition= FAT32, >200Mo, start_of_the_disk, boot flag), and to setup the BIOS in EFI mode. Then you need to install grub-efi (an easy way for this is to use Boot-Repair with the "Separate /efi" option). To finish, some old EFI-BIOS need to create an entry that boots the grub*.efi file in the EFI partition.
- *If you want to try grub-pc*, it is necessary to have either a non-GPT disk, or a GPT disk with a BIOS-boot partition (>1Mo, no filesystem, bios_grub flag). On some systems it is also necessary to deactivate EFI in BIOS. Then you need to install grub-pc (an easy way for this is to use Boot-Repair without the "Separate /efi" option).
- *If you don't know which method you need (grub-pc or grub-efi).* I don't know any general rule to know if a system can/must use grub-pc or/and grub-efi. But there are clues that may orientate to one or the other method (eg if Windows is installed in the MBR, try grub-pc first). What I recommend here is to run Boot-Repair's "Recommended repair" which will install either grub-pc or grub-efi according to these small clues, it will also give advice on how to setup BIOS and boot partitions. Note the URL that will appear on a paper, and reboot the PC. If you still can't access Ubuntu, you can try the other method this way: run Boot-Repair again, click "Advanced options",go to the "GRUB location" tab, toggle the "Separate /efi" option, apply. Note the 2nd URL that will appear, then reboot. If both methods don't work, you may have not setup your BIOS and/or boot partitions correctly, so indicate your 2 URLs to ask help here.

Hope this helps. Any comment is appreciated.

----------


## cybercity@localhost

thank you so much for sharing such a great information.

----------


## gshiz

I'm having a bit of trouble with my boot and could use a little help.  If anyone could give me some idea of what even happened, I would be very appreciative.

Background:
This is on my secondary computer, which I am using to learn Linux and generally toy around with.  It boots Ubuntu 10.04, Mint 12, and XP.

The Problem:
I came up with a grub rescue screen on startup, with no warning signs of trouble.  To attempt to fix the problem, I live booted from a Mint CD and used Boot-Repair.  Upon restart, I now get the blinking underscore.

This is the Boot-Repair report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048208/.

Further Info:
As best I can tell, sda5 is what should be recognized as my Mint partition.  That is the only oddity from the report I could find so far.

The data I have on this hard drive is not critical.  I would prefer to save it, but it is no great loss.

Thanks for any advice.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi



> This is the Boot-Repair report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048208/.


Your Mint and Ubuntu are detected, but they are broken (no GRUB nor apt packages, so no way to repair them). Your XP is not detected (only the Dell Utility partition).
I'm not sure, but there may be a problem with your disk or your FS.

So if I were you, i would:
1) boot a live-CD, open a file browser (gksu nautilus) and backup all my documents
2) format the entire disk, reinstall XP, then Mint, then Ubuntu.

Alternatively, you can reinstall XP then use this method to reinstall Mint and Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation (this will reuse your settings, but this may keep some FS problems).

----------


## YannBuntu

Today i saw several cases of *"127" or "137" error* (eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006319 ) when reinstalling GRUB. This may due to a PPA update done yesterday. Working on it.

If you see someone with this error, tell him/her to use Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure-Remix, WITHOUT UPDATING the software from PPA.

----------


## YannBuntu

> Today i saw several cases of *"127" or "137" error* (eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006319 ) when reinstalling GRUB. This may due to a PPA update done yesterday. Working on it.
> 
> If you see someone with this error, tell him/her to use Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure-Remix, WITHOUT UPDATING the software from PPA.


This should be fixed in the PPA now (package boot-sav >= 3.19-0ppa42).

Thanks to Chris and all people who helped.

----------


## mnamutso

Very 1st post worked out just fine for me...thanks..

----------


## YannBuntu

For information, I updated yesterday the ISOs containing Boot-Repair:
- Boot-Repair-Disk
- and Ubuntu-Secure-Remix.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all helpers:*

I sometimes see people using grub-install twice, for example:



```
grub-install /dev/sda
grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
```

*- Why not using "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" only?
- Are there cases where "--recheck" must NOT be used?*

----------


## markwestwood

Hi
had a failed update of 11.04 to 11.1,
have a win xp primary drive on sda and a separate drive for linux on sbd.

after failure , did  load to a grub screen  with access to win xp  but clicking on linux got the "black screen".

ran boot repair after booting from live cd

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069000/

then still no ubuntu  access, but windows worked.

tried again last night with boot repair with "recommend" options.
(the c drive has wubi on as well)

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075580/

now lost the ability to boot into windows or linux( except via live cd)

getting into deeper water.

Mark

now loads to a grub screen, but has lost

----------


## YannBuntu

*@helpers:* None of us know about the --recheck question, so I will ask to GRUB devs. I'll keep you in touch.

*@markwestwood:* a failed upgrade results in broken/missing system files. This can be difficult/long to repair via command lines (dpkg, distupgrade..), so I would simply burn a 12.04 CD and reset the system files this way. If any problem, please create a new thread here and tell us the link.

----------


## lukem

I installed wubi on a win7 pc a few days ago and after installing samba it will no longer boot into ubuntu.  At first I only got a purple screen with the dots on it.  Then I ran chkdsk in windows and now when I try to boot ubuntu I get a grub prompt.  Will your CD help me?  I want get some files off this install.  
Thank you.

----------


## YannBuntu

In think so: Boot-Repair will try to mount the Wubi filesystem, and open it in a file browser so that you can recover and backup your files

----------


## lukem

It appeared to do all of that, but it came up blank.  In windows it says that rootdisc = 0KB.  I'm afraid that means that I've lost it all.  
The boot repair disc worked well though. 

Any ideas of a program I could run to try to salvage any of the lost files?

Thanks so much for your help.

----------


## YannBuntu

For standard Ubuntu install (=non-Wubi), I know that TestDisk is good to recover lost files. But for Wubi install I'm not sure if it can help.

----------


## lukem

Thank you YannBuntu.  I will give that a try.

----------


## YannBuntu

*New feature:*

Boot-Repair will show a warning when the boot partition (/ or /boot depending on the system) is far (currently >100GB) from the start of the disk.



See this tread for more information.

As usual, any feedback is welcome.

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for all your feedback!

Some users told me this question could be confusing, so I removed the question, and changed it to an informative message added in the final zenity text.

----------


## Malswon

So.  I have had a hell of a time trying to get ubuntu on this damn computer.  

I have a Gateway Mfatxpnt Ykt 500x P04  with no internal hard drive.  Bios is set to boot from USB and usb configuration is set to read usb as hard disk.  I have a seagate 120gb external drive that I am trying to use as my main hd.  I have installed ubuntu several times.  I have tried the boot repair to fix the out of disk error (worked) but new error: no such device <UUID> shows up.  I have tried mounting and reinstalling grub with no success... I tried the repartitioning the boot to the front of the drive in a 1gb partition, but it failed half way through... I formated the drive, and am starting over.  I am about to install Ubuntu on the drive, clean install on the 2nd partition (~119gb) leaving the 1st partition empty (to move the /boot to after install).  Any ideas are greatly welcome.

sincerely,
one frustrated mother f*&$er

----------


## YannBuntu

@Malswon: Please click "Recommended repair" and indicate the URL that will appear.

----------


## Malswon

> @Malswon: Please click "Recommended repair" and indicate the URL that will appear.



Damn. So I saw this post after seeing the other post where you recommended the new /boot partition... hmmm so. Here is an update:

I formatted my drive. clean. then did a fresh install from a live cd... then I got the out of disk error: as expected.  So, I started up in the boot repair disk.  I wanted to do one thing at a time... to narrow the problem down. so I did the repair with the ATA option checked.
paste.ubuntu.com/1079157

then, as expected, I got the error: no such device <UUID>
But, I had read your response and ran boot repair disc again. this time I created a seperate partition for /boot (it is ~1gb and at the beginning of the drive.)  

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079183/

It just finished, so I am going to reboot.... hopefully it works.

----------


## Malswon

> @Malswon: Please click "Recommended repair" and indicate the URL that will appear.



Although I did not do this and rather clicked the advanced options and created a seperate partition for /boot... as per your suggestion... IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!! HUZZAH! praise the Ubuntu... things... Yannubuntu, you have saved ma life.

for future reference:
after the out of disk error:
paste.ubuntu.com/1079157
then the no such device <UUID> error
paste.ubuntu.com/1079183
Then viola!!! it works!

Thanks Yannubuntu. is there a way to vote you into staff or something!?!? you're the best.

----------


## YannBuntu

Good job Malswon  :Smile:

----------


## markwestwood

> *@helpers:* None of us know about the --recheck question, so I will ask to GRUB devs. I'll keep you in touch.
> 
> *@markwestwood:* a failed upgrade results in broken/missing system files. This can be difficult/long to repair via command lines (dpkg, distupgrade..), so I would simply burn a 12.04 CD and reset the system files this way. If any problem, please create a new thread here and tell us the link.


did not work  ia ma afriad,  now have machine, minus windows on its hard drive c + all lost files and D drive with installed 12.04 , does not work, dont even get the grub screen, just the little flashing cursor ;(

----------


## YannBuntu

please create a new thread explaining exactly the problem, and tell us the link.

----------


## giruzz

Hello,

I'm trying to make Windows 7 my default option but it keeps using Ubuntu (and BootRepair seems to be ignoring my choice)

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093433/

This is /etc/default/grub

GRUB_DEFAULT=6
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

Anyone can suggest anything?

Thanks
Giruzz

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> I'm trying to make Windows 7 my default option


Boot-Repair is designed for recovering access to systems when you have lost access to one of them. 
If you want to customize GRUB (changing default OS, colors, timing...), please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...iguring_GRUB_2 , or use GRUB-Customizer.

----------


## YannBuntu

*2 new features:*

1) when Boot-Repair detects Windows EFI, it will *add a valid entry to boot WindowsEFI from GRUB* (in 40_custom). This allows to workaround this GRUB bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/807801

2) this is not much, but as it is very frequently requested, I added the *possibility to make Windows the default OS in GRUB*.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* here are some precisions concerning the custom Windows EFI entries (eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027888&page=2 ):

B-R should add one entry per boot*.efi file found (I think that Boot/bootx64.efi should be enough, but at the moment I prefer to take no risk and give all possibilities to the user).
Here is the template I chose (I saw it working on several systems, but another template may be better?):


```
menuentry "Windows bootmgr.efi, generated by Boot-Repair" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 55D6-0E42
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi
}
```

I added a similar function for adding MacOS EFI entries (eg /efi/APPLE/EXTENSIONS/Firmware.scap), but I am not sure if those entries will work (have you seen anybody doing this successfully?).

----------


## YannBuntu

*New feature:*
Boot-Repair will automatically detect situations where the bootsector of a Windows partition is damaged, and will display the following message:




Remark: "sda3" will be replaced by the name of the broken partition on your system.

----------


## Ron O

I have Ubuntu 12.04 running on one partition and 10.04 on another partition- both 32 bit. I plan to delete the 10.04 partition and install 12.04 64 bit so I will have 32 bit on one partition and 64 bit on the other. Later I will delete whichever of the 12.04 installations I do not want. Past experience tells me I may run into a GRUB problem at least once.

Your instructions:

USE: (1) DOWNLOAD BOOT-REPAIR-DISK, (2) Then burn it on CD or put it on USB key via Unetbootin, (3) Insert the Boot-Repair-Disk and reboot the PC, (4) Choose 32 or 64bits, (5) Select "First repair" and apply --> solves the majority of bootsector/GRUB/MBR problems.

Two questions:

1. #4 How do I choose 32 bit or 64 bit when there is one of each on the drive?

2. Do you think the "first repair" option will solve any issues I run into?

There are no other OSs on this system and no other partitions except a Linux swap partition. It is a 4 year old desktop system with an Asus motherboard, nothing revolutionary or unconventional.

----------


## YannBuntu

> 1. #4 How do I choose 32 bit or 64 bit when there is one of each on the drive?


Choose 64bits. This will allow Boot-Repair to work on all systems.




> 2. Do you think the "first repair" option will solve any issues I run into?


Please indicate your current Boot-Info URL if you want more details.

----------


## Smokin Whale

I'm having some issues after the latest Ubuntu 12.04 updates, which has seemed to have tinkered with Grub a bit. Basically, when trying to rebuild GRUB, it's asking for access to sources for (Grub 2) Ubuntu 12.04, but even when given access to it, it is never able to rebuild GRUB. Using the latest Ubuntu Secured Remix CD and the Boot Repair CD renders similar results... will get some more screenshots and error logs for you soon.

----------


## annnomius

hi yannbuntu, thanks for this life-saving tool! i was able to recover a win7 partition i thought i had hosed.

please sign me up as yet another user affected by bug#1024383

in the process i noticed a few quirks i would pass on to you:

1. after running boot-repair from the command line, it scans for a _long_ time. in fact, after about 15 minutes i got tired of waiting and closed the "scanning systems..." dialog box and ctrl-c the terminal command...and then a new dialog showed up ("efi detected. please check the options.") and thr program continued fine. i thought this might be a one-time event, but attempting to run multiple times had similar behavior. so i went ahead and let it run for about 10 minutes, closed the scanning window, ctrl-c the boot-repair in the terminal and continued...

2. after choosing "recommended repair", it looks like a tiny window shows up (maybe 20x20 pixels, looks like part of a title bar) and it appears that nothing is happening for a dozen seconds-panic! but then a window eventually shows up with "boot successfully repaired"-phew!

3. after the repair, my grub menu on reboot still has the old non-working entries for win7 (and memtest86), and 3 new ones. is the repair supposed to fix or remove the old non-working entries? or am i supposed to do that by hand?

p.s., if useful, the url is paste.ubuntu.com/1133833

::ann

----------


## Smokin Whale

> I'm having some issues after the latest Ubuntu 12.04 updates, which has seemed to have tinkered with Grub a bit. Basically, when trying to rebuild GRUB, it's asking for access to sources for (Grub 2) Ubuntu 12.04, but even when given access to it, it is never able to rebuild GRUB. Using the latest Ubuntu Secured Remix CD and the Boot Repair CD renders similar results... will get some more screenshots and error logs for you soon.


Okay, well it looks like the problem has solved itself. Made a new backup and everything is okay. Not sure what happened there. Thanks again for a great tool.

----------


## YannBuntu

back from holidays.

@Smokin Whale: you're lucky  :Wink: 

@annnomius: thanks for your feedback.
- i can't mark you as affected by bug#1024383, you need to login to Launchpad, then mark yourself affected.
- 1. Boot-Repair scans for a long time on some (few) system, I don't know why. Some users even reported it lasted several hours. No idea why. Best thing is to wait until the man window appears.
- 2. you are the 1st user to report this. No idea at the moment.
- 3. Boot-Repair doesn't remove the old Windows entries. You can do it by hand if you want.

----------


## Paulgirardin

Excellent application!

many thanks. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lordmonkeyu

Hello,

I have a dual boot system with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 - both 64 bit. Windows is in the beginning of the disk and Ubuntu comes after it.



```
"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        01CBEA95730D28A0                       ntfs       PQSERVICE
/dev/sda2        01CBEA95760F9330                       ntfs       SYSTEM RESERVED
/dev/sda3        01CBEA9D4476C2F0                       ntfs       Acer #Windows
/dev/sda5        98E8B14DE8B12A80                       ntfs       
/dev/sda6        e3729117-b936-4c1d-9883-aee73dab6729   swap       
/dev/sda7        1384cee0-6a71-4b83-b0d3-1338db925168   ext4       #Ubuntu
```

The rest of the info on my disk is in the logs below.

Yesterday I have moved and resized my partitions on my laptop and today I had a problem with booting to Ubuntu (12.04) so I decided to give Live USB (Ubuntu 12.04) a go. I checked and the disk is working fine. Then I have tried to repair the boot with boot-repair. First it allegedly fixed it but I was still unable to boot then I have decided to "repair the MBR" and I am now able to boot into Windows but I do not get the grub menu. 

What options should I choose to make my machine bootable to Ubuntu again ? 

Here are 2 of my boot - repair logs.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155008/

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155024/

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155008/


As indicated by the final message of Boot-Repair:




> The boot files of [Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)


Your partitioning is currently:




> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
> 1      9728B   14.0GB  14.0GB  primary   ntfs            diag
> 2      14.0GB  14.1GB  105MB   primary   ntfs            boot
> 3      14.1GB  119GB   105GB   primary   ntfs
> 4      119GB   500GB   381GB   extended                  lba
> 5      119GB   470GB   352GB   logical   ntfs
> 7      470GB   496GB   25.2GB  logical   ext4
> 6      496GB   500GB   4467MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)


I recommend you:
1) Backup your documents
2) via Gparted, format the sda1 partition into EXT4
3) run Boot-Repair, click "Advanced options", go to the "GRUB location" tab, tick the "Separate /boot partition: *sda1*" option, apply.

----------


## jimbop99

Thank you very much for the utility. I just used it to repair my in-laws computer. Very well done. Thanks again.

----------


## annnomius

thanks yannbuntu for your previous help  :Very Happy: .

i have another question about another system of mine:
i have a desktop system with 3 drives in it. the first (sda) has linux. the 2nd (sdb) used to have windows but now is just a vfat-based drive for shared storage. the 3rd (sdc) now has win7 (ntfs) on it.

i used boot-repair to get the win7 disk recognized and in the grub menu. however, in the process i now have an entry for "windows 7" on sdb. if i choose this option, the system just stops at a blinking cursor. since i don't really have any windows on sdb, why is boot-repair (and also update-grub) saying windows is there?

how do i fix the sdb disk so that it does not appear to have windows on it?

thanks in advance
::ann

----------


## YannBuntu

@jimbop99: you're welcome. Don't hesitate to propose improvements, or translations..

@annnomius: please indicate your Boot-Info URL

----------


## Wer Bn

But I can't even start Ubuntu.
And if I use this install method in a LIVE CD it says ppa is not installed or something.
How do I use this on a PC that CAN'T boot the OS?

----------


## YannBuntu

@Wer Bn: you can either add the PPA in a live-session , or directly use a CD (or liveUSB) with pre-installed Boot-Repair.
See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...ng_Boot-Repair

----------


## annnomius

> @annnomius: please indicate your Boot-Info URL


 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1161955/
::ann

----------


## YannBuntu

@annnomius: if the "Windows on sdc1" entry works, you can delete the sdb1/boot folder (or rename it to sdb1/old_boot ), then type "sudo update-grub" from Ubuntu.

----------


## RockOrSomething

I fixed my install problem by following the instructions in this thread.  No problems - just writing to say thank you, and merci!

----------


## annnomius

@yannbuntu: you are awesome! thank you!
::ann

----------


## lemonoid

First of all, I would like to say thank you. Second of all, I would like to say thank you. Third of all, well, you get the point. I'm utterly speechless right now at how easy it was to just fix my mind-boggling error with this tool. I grabbed a CD from campus, burned the iso in a matter of three minutes, popped it in my cd-drive and booted. After trying various live disks and USBs and failing to load any of them, this actually loaded and gave me some functionality. The GUI of this program is quite amazing, and the added functionality of internet access tops off the cake.  I have an old desktop that I like to use to make my builds for Android, that has been sitting unused for about three months because of a broken monitor, I have my laptop, and the desktop was at my parents' house. I grabbed a new monitor and the desktop and brought it to school. When I booted up I couldn't remember my password for Mint LXDE to save my life, which is weird. Which was dual-booting next to Win7.  Unfortunately I couldn't find my current Ubuntu USB installer so I just popped in my Mint installer again and made a third OS install. I wanted to get rid of the old installation so that I have more space and CPU capability, so I was advised that I could simply just delete the partition of my old Mint... Well that didn't work so well. When I did a reboot, to actually try to install Ubuntu, all that came up was 'no such partition'
grub rescue>
And I'm not too familiar with the grub rescue command interface. So I was getting frustrated because I couldn't get anything to boot, whether it be HDD, USB, or CD.  Then after a ton of browsing and link/forum jumping I was brought to this program. Seemed easy enough, with options to repair MBR, purge GRUB, and a slew of simplified options, it seemed like a cakewalk. I used the recommended repair, copied the log into my pastebin, it seemed like it made sense and went along with my prediction for what was wrong, did two reboots and now I'm back up and running, about to install Ubuntu. Thanks so much for this tool I will be spreading the word about my happiness and experience with this program. You guys are a lifesaver.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@RockOrSomething & annnomius & lemonoid:* thanks for the messages, and happy ubuntu-ing  :Smile: 

*@translators:* there are new strings to translate https://translations.launchpad.net/boot-repair/trunk

*@packagers:* it would be nice if someone could help packaging for Debian https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/806291

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* here is an example where Boot-Repair successfully fixed GRUB on a *EFI Windows/Ubuntu dualboot* system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...-repair&page=2
The original problem is that Ubuntu was installed in non-EFI mode.

For everybody's understanding, I would like to explain *how Boot-Repair could fix this problem:*
- Boot-Repair detected that Windows was installed in EFI mode, so it purged grub-pc and installed grub-efi instead. It also added /boot/efi in fstab.
- The *buggy "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" entry* in the GRUB menu is created automatically by GRUB. This is the GRUB bug #1024383. You can remove this buggy entry by disabling os-prober (I don't recommend it) or via GRUB-Customizer (be careful this tool can bring new problems), or by editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg (that's what I would do, but you have to redo it each time grub is updated). I don't want to automatically remove this entry via Boot-Repair because I hope one day GRUB devs will solve this bug.
- As a workaround to this bug, Boot-Repair scans all Windows EFI files and adds an entry for them in the GRUB menu. (except bootmgr.efi which I have been reported it is useless). That's why now JKyleOKC has 3 custom entries:
*"Windows bootmgfw.efi.bkp, generated by Boot-Repair"
"Windows memtest.efi, generated by Boot-Repair"
"Boot bootx64.efi.bkp, generated by Boot-Repair"*
(if one of these entries is buggy, please tell me. The 1st and the 3rd should both boot Windows.)
- last point: some people suspect that some EFI firmwares (BIOS) are not EFI-standard compliant and can't be setup to boot to another EFI file than a Windows EFI file (Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi Boot/bootx64.efi). That's why I made Boot-Repair rename the Windows EFI files (add .bkp extension) and copy the GRUB EFI file to the original Windows EFI files location. This has several advantages: at reboot we are sure that the BIOS will boot GRUB even if BIOS is blocked on Windows EFI file, or if user doesn't know/think about setting up BIOS. Disadvantage is that if the user wants to uninstall Ubuntu he will have to rename the bkp files (this will be done automatically if he uses OS-Uninstaller)

Of course, any comment/suggestion welcome.

----------


## RamTamTam

Hello YannBuntu

First of all, my english is very very bad but i will try it.

I am a user of the german forum ubuntuusers.de and we are playing with different EFI-Boards. We figured out, that the NVRAM-Update only works fine, when efibootmgr ist installed. In some cases (with the Desktop-CD/64 bit), the program will not be installed and then we need to do the same as you: renaming and moving the bootloader.efi. An _apt-get install efibootmgr_ before installing fixes the bug. I do not know if it helps you with your problem, bueno, it ist a information.

Saludos from Chile

P.S. I wrote a script whose main task is listing connected devices without root, something like fdisk+blkid+mount in one listing, but reading the sysfs-information. It can also list the partitions tables (mbr and gpt) in readable form - this is done with root privileges and hexdump.  Perhaps it may be useful to you an the others too,  so I'm posting the links
 * https://launchpad.net/lsdisk
  * http://sourceforge.net/projects/lsdisk

----------


## goldie1

Hi, YannBuntu. First post on the forum.

My story is long and I've been trying to fix my computer for some days now. Here's a quick recap:

I  had Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 on my computer but after some  reliability issues, I  decided to format my drive to dump Windows and do  a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04.
So I downloaded the .iso and used  UNetbootin to create a live USB. Though I had  problems to install the  system (the process got stuck on the same point many times), I managed  to do it. All seemed fine, then.
But when I booted it for the first  time after the install, I got the grub rescue screen. I booted it again  and this time I got the GRUB menu but the system wasn't there, just the  memory test. 
So I used my live USB to install Boot Repair. I chose the Recommended Repair option and after 30 or 40 minutes of this: 
http://i.imgur.com/1kqPA.png

I got this:
http://i.imgur.com/Dap6V.png


I  thought it could be an issue with the pen drive so I decided to try  Boot Repair on a CD. It was even worse. Not only it didn't find my wi-fi  connection but it didn't work with the wired one either.  Seriously, I  don't know what to do anymore. I just want to boot my system, nothing  else.  :Sad: 

Here's the system report: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180873/

P.S: Sorry for eventual misspellings, english is not my first language.

----------


## YannBuntu

> - last point: some people suspect that some EFI firmwares (BIOS) are not EFI-standard compliant and can't be setup to boot to another EFI file than a Windows EFI file (Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi Boot/bootx64.efi). That's why I made Boot-Repair rename the Windows EFI files (add .bkp extension) and copy the GRUB EFI file to the original Windows EFI files location. This has several advantages: at reboot we are sure that the BIOS will boot GRUB even if BIOS is blocked on Windows EFI file, or if user doesn't know/think about setting up BIOS. Disadvantage is that if the user wants to uninstall Ubuntu he will have to rename the bkp files (this will be done automatically if he uses OS-Uninstaller)


Here are 2 screenshots showing:
1) the possibility to enable/disable the backup+renaming of the original Windows EFI files. (enabled by default when reinstalling GRUB)



2) when Windows EFI backups are detected on the disk, the possibility to restore them (enabled by default when no Linux distribution is detected on the disk)

----------


## YannBuntu

> We figured out, that the NVRAM-Update only works fine, when efibootmgr ist installed. In some cases (with the Desktop-CD/64 bit), the program will not be installed and then we need to do the same as you: renaming and moving the bootloader.efi. An _apt-get install efibootmgr_ before installing fixes the bug.


efibootmgr is a dependency of grub-efi. When 
efibootmgr is not installed, that means that grub-efi was not installed. Probably the Ubuntu installer made the mistake of installing grub-pc instead of grub-efi. In this case, you should just need to convert your installed Ubuntu into EFI mode, which means:
1) create an EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag). This can be done via Gparted.
2) add /boot/efi in fstab + install grub-efi. This can easily be done via the "Separate /boot/efi" option of Boot-Repair.





> * https://launchpad.net/lsdisk
>   * http://sourceforge.net/projects/lsdisk


Thanks , I will look at it.

----------


## YannBuntu

@goldie1: you have a kernel problem, this is a serious issue, and you may have other damaged system files. If I were you, I would fix the system files this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation




> P.S: Sorry for eventual misspellings, english is not my first language.


No problem, it's not mine either  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* some users reported problems (infinite loop at startup, strange windows..) after updating Boot-Repair yesterday. I think this is due to the fact that the PPA took several hours to build some packages. Now the PPA is ok, so you can solve the problem by updating the "boot-sav" and "boot-repair" packages:
- connect internet, then type the following command in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair boot-sav
```

Altenatively, you can use a Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure disk.

----------


## alokmandloi

I had a problem of initially my laptop going into grub rescue prompt.With some commands i could continue loading ubuntu/windows. 
I repaired it with boot-repair but and the problem was solved but now when i try to start windows it says 
"BOOTMGR is Compressed" 
press Alt+Ctrl+Del to restart.

Following are the log generated when i ran boot repair three times.


http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191588/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191928/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191932/

Please help

----------


## oldfred

@alokmandloi
Yann knows Boot-Repair, but I see several issues, to get you started on fixes.




> Extended partition linking to another extended partition.
> 
> sda3: _________________________________________
> 
>     File system:       ntfs
>     Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
>     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
>     Operating System:  Windows 7
>     Boot files:        /grldr /bootmgr /Boot/BCD 
> ...


Any partition error will prevent a lot of system utilities from working. I think you may need to fix that first. I do not see the issue but it may just be the internal partition table linking of extended & logical partitions. Download this and see what it says about your table if it looks ok let it write the updates. Be sure to have the backup of the table first.

First backup partition table, use your drive for sdX or sda, sdb etc.
sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda > parts_sda.txt


Fixparts - Repair broken partition tables (not overlapping issues) & delete Stray gpt data from MBR drives
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325 
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/

You have either two files or folders /grldr which I think is from grub4dos. Are they there for any reason? Windows normally should not have those files.

Windows NTFS partitions really need 30% free to work well. At 20% free they slow down and at 10% just about stop working. You only have 2%. Did you shrink Windows too much. I thought most utilities did not allow that???

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello
*@alokmandloi:* please run Boot-Repair, click "Advanced options", tick the "Restore MBR" option, apply. Indicate the new URL. Reboot.
- If the PC boots directly into Windows with no error, then that means that the "BOOTMGR is Compressed" error is due to a problem in GRUB (grub.cfg file), and we need to create a bug report for GRUB devs.
- If you get the "BOOTMGR is Compressed" error, then the problem is located inside Windows partition, and I would recommend to follow Oldfred's suggestion to freed some space on the Windows partition. Also try fixing bootmgr via a Windows repair CD ("fixboot" command).

In both cases, tell us what you observe, then use the "Recommended repair" to get back access to Ubuntu.

----------


## Greame

Good morning all, I have a problem after using Boot Repair.

I run and old version of Ubuntu 7.04 on a single disk machine. I also set up a USB drive to run the latest Versions to avoid messing up the original. 

However after running Boot Repair to repair the USB version 12.04 the original drive reports missing OS, Insert disk.

So the question is can I Undo what I did using boot repair?

King regards
Greame

----------


## YannBuntu

@Greame: hello. B-R keeps backups of everything so yes you should be able to undo anything. But without more information I can't tell more. Please run B-R, click "Advanced options", then the "Backup partition tables.." button, save the ZIP file somewhere, then attach it to your reply, so that we know exactly what you did.

Also, for information 7.04 is obsolete since 2008...

----------


## YannBuntu

A BIG THANKS to *gdell*, who helped improving the RAID function of Boot-Repair:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...49&postcount=8


*@all RAID users:* from now, Boot-Repair-Disk won't work for you, it will ask you to run Boot-Repair from a Ubuntu or Ubuntu-Secure disk.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* sorry I uploaded a broken package 10h ago (boot-sav3.193ppa7 package) in the PPA. Consequence: text won't appear in some windows.
Please wait for all new packages to be ready in the PPA (all packages should be green in this page), then update Boot-Repair.

----------


## drmrgd

Thanks for the heads up, and for the priceless and utterly fantastic package.  I can't tell you how many times this package has been the ultimate tool in troubleshooting and fixing problems.  Outstanding!!!

----------


## SuperFreak

I tried to install Boot Repair with the command on the start of this thread and during installation a popup appeared that said something like ( ) Yes No. I clicked Yes and now when I open Boot repair it just displays a couple of brackets as options and virtually no text. How do I fix/uninstall this?

----------


## YannBuntu

*@SuperFreak:* please see #529. 
The PPA is KO during ~6h.
Meanwhile, you can use Boot-Repair (without updating it at startup) from Ubuntu-Secure or Boot-Repair-Disk.

----------


## SuperFreak

Do I need to uninstall it?

----------


## YannBuntu

No. Just update it in about 2hours.

----------


## bhuvneshdave

instead of doing all this ******** its always better to keep puppy linux to recover data as well as grub.

----------


## oldfred

Users need to have the current liveCD or repairCD/USB of every operating system they have installed. Whether Windows or Linux.

Boot-Repair makes it easy to add a gui tool to their Ubuntu liveCD or USB and make repairs which many users prefer. And it can be downloaded as a full repair CD of its own.

But that does not mean that knowledgeable users cannot have many repair tools in their toolbox. Puppy, Knoppix, gparted, Parted Magic, Supergrub all have a place and sometimes may work well for users who understand what they can do.

----------


## drmrgd

> instead of doing all this ******** its always better to keep puppy linux to recover data as well as grub.


I couldn't disagree more!  This script gives a complete overview of exactly how the system is setup by stringing together and nicely outputting all of the most relevant and important information, and can diagnose a problem in just a few short minutes.  I have yet to see a case where there was a problem with the configuration that was not clearly shown by the script.  And, as an added bonus, the script will most of these problems without hassle.  There is no better tool for diagnosing boot problems than this, hands down!

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* here is a simple&fast way to help improving Boot-Repair (and OS-Uninstaller): voting for the 4 bugs below.
Login to your Launchpad account (create one if you haven't yet), then select "Yes" and click "Change" in each link below:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo

Thanks for your help !  :Smile: 

EDIT:
here are the bug descriptions:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1050785/
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/962954/
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/789859/
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291/

----------


## Smilin Joe

Well I have to add my upgrade failure to the hat.  I went from 9.10 to 12.04 (incrementally), and after the last reboot I get kicked out to the grub rescue prompt.  I have tried everything posted on the subject (and learned a lot), but I am not getting anywhere.  My OS drives are 2 disks in a RAID1 (mdadm) with a LV for root.  What I have figured out is that I have a 250 mg partition on sda and sdb that's set as boot, set as RAID, but doesn't seem to have anything on it.  The root partition comes up as an LV just fine (with the Live CD after loading the right modules).

So the thing still doesn't boot... What's my next move?  From my research I am thinking boot needs to be on the physical MBR, with GRUB pointing to that (sda and then sdb).  Do I just blow away those 2 partitions and create new, bootable partitions, and then reinstall GRUB?

Any help is greatly appriciated....

Boot Repair info here...

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> I went from 9.10 to 12.04 (incrementally


AFAIK, upgrades often fail, breaking not only the bootloader but other system files too. In your case, the risk was multiplicated as you did several consecutive upgrades.
If i were you, i would now burn a 12.04.1 liveCD and fix your broken system this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation

----------


## Elfy

> *@all:* here is a simple&fast way to help improving Boot-Repair (and OS-Uninstaller): voting for the 4 bugs below.
> Login to your Launchpad account (create one if you haven't yet), then select "Yes" and click "Change" in each link below:
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repa.../+affectsmetoo
> 
> Thanks for your help !


It'd be better to link the actual bug reports so that people can read them and make their own mind up as to whether it affects them or not.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Elfy:* you're right, thanks.

*@all:* here is a simple&fast way to help improving Boot-Repair (and OS-Uninstaller): voting for the 4 bugs below that affect all Boot-Repair users.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/962954/
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/789859/
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291/

Login to your Launchpad account (create one if you haven't yet), then in each bug below,  "Does this bug affect you?" --> "Yes"
Thanks for your help !  :Smile:

----------


## rio's

I wanted to thank YannBuntu for his work with Boot Repair and the problem of EFI Bios, there are positive results on the ubuntu forums Italian thanks to you, we are trying to help other users and many successful ... I apologize for my English translated from google ...  :Wink:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> I wanted to thank YannBuntu for his work with Boot Repair and the problem of EFI Bios, there are positive results on the ubuntu forums Italian thanks to you, we are trying to help other users and many successful ... I apologize for my English translated from google ...


I'm sure I can speak for others and say thanks for your kind words -

Welcome -  :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks Rio's!  :Wave: 

(there are 14 Italian strings to translate: https://translations.launchpad.net/boot-repair )

ciao!

----------


## SuperFreak

edit

----------


## spontex

Hello,
I have been fighting for a few hours to try and fix my boot but I might now need some help.
I have successfully moved my Linux Mint and Windows partitions to a new SSD. I could boot each of them so I deleted my old partitions.
Now I would like to regenerate my GRUB menu. I tried to use a bootable (Mint) CD and to use boot-repair. I also tried that inside my main Linux installation but I get the same following error:
when boot-repair asks me to type in the following commands inside the terminal, I then get a "GRUB is still installed" error. As a consequence, boot-repair cannot finish its job.
The commands only display that grub-common is not installed and cannot be removed


```
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get install -fy
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" dpkg --configure -a
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub-common
```

Here is the bootinfo report: http://paste.debian.net/192417/

----------


## YannBuntu

Salut Spontex  :Smile: 

Please could you:
1) boot your Mint CD
2) open a terminal, and indicate the output of the following commands:


```
sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
ls /mnt/sbin /mnt/usr/sbin | grep install
```

(if you prefer, we can continue in French here: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=509791&p=29 )

----------


## YannBuntu

New feature: 
an easy way to downgrade to GRUB Legacy.



(please use it as a very last workaround, it is always better to report GRUB2 bugs in order to improve it)

----------


## spontex

> Salut Spontex 
> Please could you:
> 1) boot your Mint CD
> 2) open a terminal, and indicate the output of the following commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
> ls /mnt/sbin /mnt/usr/sbin | grep install
> ...


Salut Yann, 
Here is the output:


```
mint@mint ~ $ ls /mnt/sbin /mnt/usr/sbin | grep install
installkernel
install-mbr
grub-install
install-docs
install-info
install-sgmlcatalog
```

Merci !

----------


## YannBuntu

I uploaded new packages in the PPA.
Please wait (~2 hours) for all packages to become green here: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages
Then run Boot-Repair, update it, click "Recommended repair", and tell me if you still have the same problem.

----------


## spontex

> Then run Boot-Repair, update it, click "Recommended repair", and tell me if you still have the same problem.


Still here:


```
mint@mint ~ $ sudo apt show boot-repair
Package: boot-repair
New: yes
State: installed
Automatically installed: no
Version: 3.193-0ppa15~precise
```



```
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt" apt-get install -fy
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 19 non mis à jour.
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt" dpkg --configure -a
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub-common
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Le paquet grub-common n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 19 non mis à jour.
```

And see attached screenshot

Thank you for your help! If it cannot be solved I will format and switch to Mageia ^_^

----------


## YannBuntu

@spontex: 
1) which version of Mint is it?
2) please retry but replace the purge command by:


```
sudo chroot "/mnt" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
```

----------


## spontex

> @spontex: 
> 1) which version of Mint is it?
> 2) please retry but replace the purge command by:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo chroot "/mnt" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
> ```


Hello,
I use Linux Mint version 13 (Maya) Edition Cinammon 64-bit. I have tried to type these commands, without success:



```
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
chroot: failed to run command `apt-get': No such file or directory
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Note : sélection de grub-common pour l'expression rationnelle « grub*-common »
Le paquet grub-common n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 26 non mis à jour.
```

----------


## YannBuntu

I forgot to remind you:
you must type this command when you see the Boot-Repair screen with the 3 commands (screenshot of your yesterday's message).

Furthermore:
the mount point can vary. eg "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" or "/mnt" ... so keep it like Boot-Repair tells you. Just replace :
*grub-common*
by
*grub*-common*

----------


## spontex

> I forgot to remind you:
> you must type this command when you see the Boot-Repair screen with the 3 commands (screenshot of your yesterday's message).
> 
> Furthermore:
> the mount point can vary. eg "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" or "/mnt" ... so keep it like Boot-Repair tells you. Just replace :
> *grub-common*
> by
> *grub*-common*


Hello YannBuntu,
I think this is what I did when I typed :


```
 sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
```

(got the "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" from boot-repair) but I will try again tonight.

----------


## YannBuntu

Yes, but did you type it when you could see the Boot-Repair screen with the 3 commands?

----------


## spontex

I think so, but I will make sure of that tonight!

----------


## YannBuntu

ok.
Please first try with *grub*-common* and tell me the output.
If that fails, please try with *grub-pc* and tell me the output.

----------


## spontex

> ok.
> Please first try with *grub*-common* and tell me the output.
> If that fails, please try with *grub-pc* and tell me the output.


I tried everything again: opened a new terminal when I was asked (cf. screenshot).



```
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get install -fy
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 31 non mis à jour.
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" dpkg --configure -a
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Note : sélection de grub-common pour l'expression rationnelle « grub*-common »
Le paquet grub-common n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 31 non mis à jour.
mint@mint ~ $ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub-pc
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Le paquet grub-pc n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 31 non mis à jour.
```

----------


## YannBuntu

ok.
Now please first try with *grub** and tell me the output.

----------


## wolveron

Very good tool for my pc repair kit Yanni, the best part is that any reasonably smart user can fix their own issues with this little tool. My pc fix count is now up to 3 with this tool, and I've found no bugs so far, the MBR option is very handy for sorting out rootkit issues when used with live cd and clamtk.www.indiricez.com
My only caveat is that for those new to the linux world you should include a note that windows will want to run chkdisk upon it's startup. If this is already in the wiki I have overlooked it.
Love the work and hope to see more from your marvelous mind in the future.

----------


## YannBuntu

@wolveron: thanks for your message. AFAIK, Windows should run chkdisk only after using the "Repair filesystems" option (which is not activated by default).

----------


## spontex

> ok.
> Now please first try with *grub** and tell me the output.


Hi YannBuntu,
Last time I tried that, I did not get the same window as usual. I got a message telling that my boot was successfully restored. I rebooted and saw that my bootable USB key had been modified (I did not burn the ISO but used MultiSystem to have a bootable Live USB key). Boot-repair broke Grub on this USB key instead of doing it on the hard disks (it already happened to me once before but this is usually not the case).
Now I just ran GParted and saw that every partition I had has been deleted. It displays "unallocated" everywhere, even on my data partitions  :Sad:  It used to work yesterday evening and I did not do anything except trying to boot the OS partitions using my USB Key and the MultiSystem tools and trying to repair the boot using boot-repair.
I hope that I can recover my data but I'm afraid it will be difficult.

----------


## oldfred

One of the options is to install the grub2 boot loader to every MBR. If you have different versions of grub in different drives then you would not want that option as you want to keep the current one's installed in those MBRs. 

For those users with multiple drives it is a bit more complex. And the user with multiple installs should be knowledgeable enough to know not to install everywhere.  Most users needing Boot-Repair would want it to just install grub to the MBR. And with multiple drives, BIOS may be set to boot from anyone of them.

----------


## spontex

> I hope that I can recover my data but I'm afraid it will be difficult.


I was lucky enough to be able to recover my partition tables using TestDisk.
I will now backup everything with rsync and fix my boot later  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

> I got a message telling that my boot was successfully restored.


ok. Next time you install GRUB, please could you check (eg via Synaptics) which package contains the /usr/sbin/grub-install executable? (it seems to be different in your distro)




> I rebooted and saw that my bootable USB key had been modified


B-R shouldn't install in MBR of liveUSB except if manually selected in the Advanced options. 
EDIT: i found why this happened (your liveUSB was recognized as "Windows" by os-prober). I don't have the same behavior with my MultiSystem liveUSB. Please could you send me the list of files located at the root of your liveUSB? and in its /Boot folder?
(you can attach screenshots like i do below)

----------


## spontex

> ok. Next time you install GRUB, please could you check (eg via Synaptics) which package contains the /usr/sbin/grub-install executable? (it seems to be different in your distro)


Hello YannBuntu,
I do not think that Mint is different from this point of view. The problem may perhaps lie in the test to check if Grub is still present? Perhaps is there a debug mode where we could find out what happens?
At this time I am only keeping my system like that to try and understand why boot-repair won't fix it. Else I would already have reinstalled everything  :Smile: 




> B-R shouldn't install in MBR of liveUSB except if manually selected in the Advanced options. 
> EDIT: i found why this happened (your liveUSB was recognized as "Windows" by os-prober). I don't have the same behavior with my MultiSystem liveUSB. Please could you send me the list of files located at the root of your liveUSB? and in its /Boot folder?
> (you can attach screenshots like i do below)


I did not select this option. My liveUsb usually works fine with boot-repair but this breakage happened a few times, randomly. When it happens I just click the "Repair GRUB" button inside MultiSystem on another PC to repair the key and then it works again.

I still try to figure out how I could lost both my disks partition tables. It was perhaps due to the Windows 7 CD "Automatic boot repair"  :Smile:  I saw that one of my Windows partitions was "confused" when trying to boot it using the Grub2 Super CD on  Multisystem so I tried to fix it this way, but it must have broken everything. We will see that later, when Grub is restored to my hard disk.

I will try tonight to run boot-repair again now that my partitions are resurrected.
Thanks a lot for your help.

----------


## YannBuntu

> At this time I am only keeping my system like that to try and understand why boot-repair won't fix it. Else I would already have reinstalled everything


Thanks a lot for your help in debugging this.
Boot-Repair thinks you haven't purged GRUB because there is still either */sbin/grub-install* or */usr/sbin/grub-install* in your broken Mint. Please could you tell me which is it?
A simple way to know it is to tell me the output of:


```
sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
ls /mnt/sbin | grep install
```

Then i will download Mint (which version of Mint are you using exactly?) and try to find which package contains this executable.






> It was perhaps due to the Windows 7 CD "Automatic boot repair"


ok, let me know  :Smile:

----------


## fluteflute

EDIT: removed, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12264766

----------


## YannBuntu

*@fluteflute:* please create a new thread and indicate the link here.

----------


## fluteflute

> *@fluteflute:* please create a new thread and indicate the link here.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12264766  :Smile:

----------


## spontex

> ok. Next time you install GRUB, please could you check (eg via Synaptics) which package contains the /usr/sbin/grub-install executable? (it seems to be different in your distro)


Interesting:


```
spontex@bureau ~ $ apt contains /usr/sbin/grub-install 
détournement par lupin-support depuis : /usr/sbin/grub-install
détournement par lupin-support en : /usr/sbin/grub-install.real
lupin-support: /usr/sbin/grub-install
```

So this package is: lupin-support

----------


## spontex

> B-R shouldn't install in MBR of liveUSB except if manually selected in the Advanced options. 
> EDIT: i found why this happened (your liveUSB was recognized as "Windows" by os-prober). I don't have the same behavior with my MultiSystem liveUSB. Please could you send me the list of files located at the root of your liveUSB? and in its /Boot folder?
> (you can attach screenshots like i do below)


Here it is (I must admit I deleted some data files before posting it):


```
spontex@bureau ~ $ ls -l /media/MULTISYSTEM/
total 819716
-rw-r--r--  1 spontex spontex       113 févr. 28  2012 autorun.inf
drwx------ 31 spontex spontex      4096 févr. 28  2012 boot
-r--r--r--  1 spontex spontex    383786 sept. 23 18:55 bootmgr
-rw-r--r--  1 spontex spontex    127438 févr. 28  2012 icon.ico
-rw-r--r--  1 spontex spontex 838860800 mai   22 19:51 linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-64bit-rc.iso
-rwxr-xr-x  1 spontex spontex      2810 mai   23 20:40 multisystem.bat
spontex@bureau ~ $ ls -l /media/MULTISYSTEM/boot
total 1004
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex  20480 sept. 23 20:59 BCD
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex  25600 sept. 23 20:59 BCD.LOG
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex      0 sept. 23 18:54 BCD.LOG1
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex      0 sept. 23 18:54 BCD.LOG2
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex  65536 sept. 23 18:54 BOOTSTAT.DAT
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 cs-CZ
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 da-DK
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 de-DE
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 el-GR
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 en-US
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 es-ES
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 fi-FI
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 Fonts
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 fr-FR
drwx------ 3 spontex spontex  16384 sept. 27 00:57 grub
-rwxr-xr-x 1 spontex spontex 285507 mai   23 20:40 grub.exe
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 hu-HU
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 févr. 28  2012 img
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 it-IT
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 ja-JP
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex    212 févr. 28  2012 kexec-loader.lst
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 ko-KR
-rwxr-xr-x 1 spontex spontex 485760 nov.  20  2010 memtest.exe
-rw-r--r-- 1 spontex spontex    446 févr. 28  2012 multisystem.bs.save
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 nb-NO
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 nl-NL
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 pl-PL
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 févr. 28  2012 polices
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 pt-BR
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 pt-PT
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 ru-RU
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 févr. 28  2012 splash
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 sv-SE
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 mai   23 20:40 syslinux
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 tr-TR
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 zh-CN
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 zh-HK
drwx------ 2 spontex spontex   4096 sept. 23 18:54 zh-TW
```

----------


## YannBuntu

> Interesting:
> 
> 
> ```
> spontex@bureau ~ $ apt contains /usr/sbin/grub-install 
> détournement par lupin-support depuis : /usr/sbin/grub-install
> détournement par lupin-support en : /usr/sbin/grub-install.real
> lupin-support: /usr/sbin/grub-install
> ```
> ...


Good job  :Smile: 
I can reproduce with Mint13.

Which version of Mint do you use ?  12 , 13 ?  gnome, kde ?

----------


## spontex

> Which version of Mint do you use ?  12 , 13 ?  gnome, kde ?


I use Linux Mint version 13 (Maya) Edition Cinammon 64-bit.
And I had never seen this package before today!
Perhaps because I used a bootable USB key like multisystem to install it?

----------


## YannBuntu

ok
After further checks, it appears that:
- lupin-support is installed by default in Mint (live and installed sessions), but not in Ubuntu
- this package slightly modifies GRUB for Wubi support. So I am not sure why Ubuntu does not include it, nor why Mint includes it.

At the moment, I will make Boot-Repair detect and remove lupin-support when purging GRUB.

Thanks a lot for your contribution Spontex !

----------


## spontex

> Thanks a lot for your contribution Spontex !


Lol I feel so useful!



```
spontex@bureau ~ $ sudo apt-get remove lupin-support
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Les paquets suivants seront ENLEVÉS :
  lupin-support
0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 1 à enlever et 16 non mis à jour.
Après cette opération, 108 ko d'espace disque seront libérés.
Souhaitez-vous continuer [O/n] ? O
(Lecture de la base de données... 250940 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
Suppression de lupin-support ...
Suppression de « détournement de /usr/sbin/grub-install en /usr/sbin/grub-install.real par lupin-support »
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « initramfs-tools »...
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic
spontex@bureau ~ $ sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc
Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
Les paquets supplémentaires suivants seront installés : 
  grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc-bin grub2-common
Paquets suggérés :
  multiboot-doc grub-emu xorriso desktop-base
Les NOUVEAUX paquets suivants seront installés :
  grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
0 mis à jour, 5 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 16 non mis à jour.
Il est nécessaire de prendre 0 o/3 164 ko dans les archives.
Après cette opération, 7 739 ko d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés.
Préconfiguration des paquets...
Sélection du paquet grub-common précédemment désélectionné.
(Lecture de la base de données... 250927 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
Dépaquetage de grub-common (à partir de .../grub-common_1.99-21ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb) ...
Sélection du paquet grub2-common précédemment désélectionné.
Dépaquetage de grub2-common (à partir de .../grub2-common_1.99-21ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb) ...
Sélection du paquet grub-pc-bin précédemment désélectionné.
Dépaquetage de grub-pc-bin (à partir de .../grub-pc-bin_1.99-21ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb) ...
Sélection du paquet grub-pc précédemment désélectionné.
Dépaquetage de grub-pc (à partir de .../grub-pc_1.99-21ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb) ...
Sélection du paquet grub-gfxpayload-lists précédemment désélectionné.
Dépaquetage de grub-gfxpayload-lists (à partir de .../grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.6_amd64.deb) ...
Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « man-db »...
Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « ureadahead »...
ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « install-info »...
Paramétrage de grub-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.1) ...
Paramétrage de grub2-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.1) ...
Paramétrage de grub-pc-bin (1.99-21ubuntu3.1) ...
Paramétrage de grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3.1) ...

Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version
/usr/sbin/grub-setup : attention : Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
Installation finished. No error reported.
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-27-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic
Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb3
Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdc1
done
Paramétrage de grub-gfxpayload-lists (0.6) ...
```

http://paste.debian.net/193748/

----------


## spontex

Now posting from my Linux partition booted using the repaired GRUB  :Smile: 
Thank you very much.
I still have a problem when booting my Windows partition: when booting, I get:


```
Status: 0xc000000e   Info: The boot selection failed because a required boot device is inaccessible
```

I will now try to fix it.

----------


## Hotsuma

Hello, I have a Windows 7 x64 ultrabook with no optical drive (Asus Zenbook).

I can no longer boot into Windows. I get the following error: 0xc0000225 

I tried to fix it with a bunch of different programs, including boot-repair (and of course Windows repair CD via USB drive) but I am in way over my head and I don't really understand anything on this level. I just know my laptop won't boot to Windows anymore and I need to fix it ASAP. I had Vista and Ubuntu on my old laptop with no such problems.

Anyway, this is the record boot-repair created for me:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231265/

Thanks in advance for any help and advice. I am a linux noob so I'd appreciate very basic instructions.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Hotsuma:* welcome on the forums  :Smile:  . Please create a new thread and indicate the link here.

----------


## Hotsuma

> *@Hotsuma:* welcome on the forums  . Please create a new thread and indicate the link here.


Hi YannBuntu, thanks for the welcome and thanks (in advance) for the help!

Here's the link to the new thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...2#post12265982

I hope someone can help.  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

Bug since yesterday: on UEFI systems, the "Recommended repair" installs grub-pc instead of grub-efi.

So until this bug is solved: *if you have a UEFI system, click "Advanced options --> GRUB location --> ticke the "Separate /boot/efi" option --> Apply.*

----------


## YannBuntu

> Bug since yesterday: on UEFI systems, the "Recommended repair" installs grub-pc instead of grub-efi.
> 
> So until this bug is solved: *if you have a UEFI system, click "Advanced options --> GRUB location --> ticke the "Separate /boot/efi" option --> Apply.*



It's solved now  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

Dear all,

in order to improve the compliance with Debian standards, i disabled the proposal to update the software at the startup of Boot-Repair.

So from now, the update procedure becomes:

1) if you had disabled the Boot-Repair PPA, enable it again
2) connect internet, update your package list, remove boot-sav and install boot-repair:


```
sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge -y boot-sav; sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair
```

Remark: the command is slightly different if you use Boot-Repair-Disk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=46

----------


## chevy4x4grl

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! It worked perfectly!! Ya'll are AWESOME!!

----------


## tipiglen

Hi, and thanks for this excellent wee program.

So far, it has almost worked for my situation:
I have Mint on one partition, Win Vista on another, and Win7 on another.
I am presently only offered mint, win7 or 'recovery' where vista should be.  The loader for win7 is on the partition holding Vista.

The comprehensive boot-repair report is here:
http://paste2.org/p/2372063

Can you please give me a few pointers, as I'm sure your program can provide a solution.

Thanks in advance
ed Iglehart

----------


## oldfred

Your issue is with Windows.

Windows only multi-boots thru the one primary NTFS partition with the boot flag or active partition in Windows.

I believe Boot-Repair will copy bootmgr & the BCD to your other Windows install and then grub will have both as boot choices. But grub's os prober does not always identify version correctly and you may want to customize the entries.

For details on Windows multi-Booting. Mostly Vista but Windows 7 (and 8) are really the same.

Multibooters, Pictures here worth 1000+ words
http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html

----------


## p5u3d0kod3

wow...great tool.
This ll be so helpful for those who are using windows alongside ubuntu

----------


## tipiglen

Old Fred,



> Multibooters, Pictures here worth 1000+ words
> http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html


Thousands indeed.  Thanks.  I'll try and work it out.
Trying re-installing mint, now that win 7 and vista are already set up...
If that doesn't work, I'll dig through the thousands...
 :Wink: 
ed

----------


## YannBuntu

> Your issue is with Windows.


+1
Windows8 mixed its bootloader with the bootloader od Win7, so GRUB only sees one.




> I believe Boot-Repair will copy bootmgr & the BCD to your other Windows install


It won't because there are several Windows. B-R does this trick only when there is 1 Windows.

----------


## tipiglen

Reinstalling mint had no effect.
Still offered win7 or 'recovery environment' or mint.

Thanks again.  I'll follow up Old Fred's suggestion.

Perhaps I could revert to old grub and simply create my nown menu.lst entry?

The things one does for friends....
 :Wink: 
ed

----------


## YannBuntu

> Perhaps I could revert to old grub and simply create my nown menu.lst entry?


You can revert to GRUB Legacy via Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> GRUB options --> GRUB Legacy , but i think you won't be able to add 2 Windows entries, because there is only 1 WIndows bootloader for both Windows.

----------


## oldfred

Grub legacy almost never found a valid boot stanza for Windows 7. We usually has to add to manually.

Users have installed Windows to two partitions to get two boot entries in grub. You have to move boot flag or active partition to partition where installing second version, so Windows does a full install with boot files. 
I believe a user or two have either copied boot files & edited the BCD or moved boot flag to second install and run the Windows repairs to make the second Windows directly bootable. Then grub2's os-prober finds both installs, or you then could have two entries in grub legacies menu.lst.

----------


## tipiglen

So is there a simple workaround?  

My friend's computer had (thanks to some work removing Norton and other trash) a working copy of Vista, but I thought she might have a (bit) better experience with win7, and there was an 80 gig partition going spare, so I installed win7 there, having already installed mint in case she might find it (as I do) far les frustrating than any form of *******...and to give me easy access to backing up her personal files...

After a successful win7 install, (before I restored grub using boot-repair), ******* was offering win7 and Vista, but of course no sign of mint...

Should I re-install mint (again), but this time specify a different location for bootloader during installation?  Thanks in advance.

Ed

----------


## tipiglen

Simple partial solution:
copied Boot(folder) and bootmgr(file) from the Vista installation to the w7 installation, and then did update-grub.

Grub found both but offers them both as w7, but on different locations (sda2 and sda3)

Choosing either one leads to the ******* submenu offering a choice of w7 or vista.

I suppose if I edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg (as root) it might persist at least until someone runs update-grub....so first I'll set the default to the original (now working) vista install, run update-grub, and then edit grub.cfg.

A result of sorts, and thanks again for your comments and for the boot-repair work.

Happy Trails,
ed

----------


## oldfred

In Windows the BCD is what determines what to boot. You should use bcdEdit to edit the BCD files in each version of Windows to only boot that one.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...t-how-use.html

How to fix Vista/Window 7 when the boot files are missing - rebuild BCD with bcdedit
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...32&postcount=4
Some advanced BCD rebuild, Vista post #17 on:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426103
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBC...r+from+the+DVD

----------


## darkomano

From Windows Recovery prompt only two commands are needed to repair 
Windows boot:

*1. bootsect /nt60 all /mbr* 
*2. bcdboot c:\windows* 
where c:\windows is the folder where Windows 7/8/Vista is installed.
Reboot to check if Windows 7/Vista can boot from hdd.

After that you can repair Linux/Ubuntu booting with LiveCD or use boot-repair tool.

----------


## kansasnoob

I just received a notification from Gert Hulselmans but I'm busy with other things, and I've been out of the grub loop for a few cycles  :Sad: 

Here's the text:




> Can you test the thing described on:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/boo...cript/ticket/2
> 
> Thanks,
> Gert


Please feel free to PM me  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

@kansasnoob: thanks for participating  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

kathrync's case helped me to improve Boot-Repair.
Boot-Repair should now handle several EFI partitions, and add "Windows UEFI loader" as well as "Windows UEFI recovery" entries when available.

----------


## kathrync

> kathrync's case helped me to improve Boot-Repair.
> Boot-Repair should now handle several EFI partitions, and add "Windows UEFI loader" as well as "Windows UEFI recovery" entries when available.


Excellent, I'm glad my struggles will make it easier for other people to solve the same problem  :Smile:   Thanks for your excellent piece of software, and for the support you provide along with it!

K

----------


## leaning

Hello! I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 with Windows 7 32 -bit ( I think) that won't boot to Windows, but will boot to Ubuntu.

I booted with Boot-Repair and get this message:

[ 0.323730] Initramfs unpacking failed: junk in compressed archive
[1.167511] Kernel panic - not syncing; VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(254,4). 
The cursor sits there blinking.

I don't know what that message means.

Any help appreciated in getting this to work!

Thanks!

Leaning

P.S. Forgot to add that that was Boot-Repair using the 32-bit non failsafe option. Trying the failsafe option now.

P.P.S: failsafe option is sitting there with "debian login:               ". I hit Enter and it says "Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 debian tty1". Alot of stuff I have no idea how to work with. !!!!!

----------


## oldfred

Welcome to the forums.

If the initial load files are corrupted, I would suspect a bad download. I might try again and verify MD5SUM download. Also burn CD as slowest speed possible or use USB flash drive if system will boot from USB flash drive.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...n/FromUSBStick
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM

----------


## YannBuntu

In addition to Oldfred suggestions, I would recommend you download an Ubuntu-Secure ISO instead of the Boot-Repair-Disk ISO.
Reason: Boot-Repair-Disk is based on Debian-Stable which contains quite old drivers and may not work on recent computers.

----------


## leaning

I appreciate your help!
1. I am downloading the Ubuntu Secure Remix ISO.
2. I had a USB thumb drive plugged in when I first booted. I guess when Boot-Repair did its startup thing, it saw the thumb drive. When I removed it and rebooted, Boot-Repair started like it should without those errors I mentioned in my first post.
3. After it started up and scanned, I clicked for it to do recommended repairs.
4. It keeps asking me to connect to the internet, but I don't think the wireless is running yet when you first boot up. (?)
5. It said it did its repairs. It created a log but when I plugged in the thumb drive to save it to it, it couldn't see the thumb drive as a directory. So I closed it.
6. Since it says everything was fixed, I rebooted. It went to an all black screen, paused for a few minutes, then restarted itself to a black screen. It keeps doing that.
HTH
Leaning

----------


## YannBuntu

> 4. It keeps asking me to connect to the internet, but I don't think the wireless is running yet when you first boot up. (?)


you need to setup your Wifi network




> It created a log but when I plugged in the thumb drive to save it to it, it couldn't see the thumb drive as a directory. So I closed it.


without this log i can't help.

----------


## Takahe

My Ubuntu-only setup behaved brilliantly for years until the last update of Oneiric Ocelot when it failed to reboot... have since tried a number of "this-will-works" including but not limited to Boot Repair. However Boot Repair does have the advantage of producing a log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320010/ ) though not a repair... telling me... "Please close all your package managers (Software Center, Update Manager, Synaptic, ...). Then try again"

As I am running from a live Oneiric Ocelot CD that seems a bit difficult. I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1925332 hoping for some tips but as I'm neither dual boot or past support figured I'd try here.

Reading through the log I found the error message "can't have a partition outside the disk" (which is pretty obvious but might be the legacy of following the advice in http://debian-hacks.blogspot.com.au/...scue-grub.html when using fsck)

Any obvious approaches to repairing the boot?

BTW.. if the machine is started w/o the Live CD it will open "GNU Grub (1.99-12ubuntu5)" and if "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-31-generic" is selected will head to the Black Screen (is this Ubuntu's BSD?) and display "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init", "No init found. try passing init=bootarg" .... before "initramfs)_" ... While I agree THAT message 'looks' helpful... it is the "repair the PC boot in 1 click" that really appeals!

Cheers

----------


## YannBuntu

> However Boot Repair does have the advantage of producing a log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320010/ ) though not a repair... telling me... "Please close all your package managers (Software Center, Update Manager, Synaptic, ...). Then try again"


- seems like there is a problem in the /etc/apt/sources.list file located in sda1, please tell me its contents
- please also delete the menu.lst file located in the /boot/grub/ folder of sda1

----------


## Takahe

> - seems like there is a problem in the /etc/apt/sources.list file located in sda1, please tell me its contents
> - please also delete the menu.lst file located in the /boot/grub/ folder of sda1


Thanks for the pointers... it took me a while but
1. there certainly is a problem with /etc/apt/sources.list... it exists in name only (size = 0)... root@ubuntu:~# dir /mnt/etc/
dir: cannot access /mnt/etc/: Not a directory
2. Managed to delete menu.lst okay

I'm guessing a reinstall...

----------


## oldfred

Moved posts to this thread, since Poutrathor started his own thread. Yann if you get a chance, stop in on this thread as he seems to be a native French speaker.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081220

----------


## Poutrathor

Hi all,

Just to thank YannUbuntu, Oldfred, Drmrdg and everyone kind to help us!

My config was Asus N76VZ, 2 hard drive 750G (no sdd), W7 on sda, Linux on sdb. I wanted dual boot with grub at start and the following thread gives clear explanation if the boot-repair does not solve (still a great tool to diagnosis if you don't know all the command) 

Boot repair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (read the text, then copy paste the two lines)
Solution for manually configuring the pointers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2031836&page=2

Good luck if you are reading this, but I am a noob & I (they) make it work, so hope   :Wink:

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks to Pouthrator feedback, i found a bug introduced in the boot-repair3.194~ppa50 package. This bug was preventing boot-repair to create Windows UEFI entries.

This is fixed now.

----------


## bcbc

Yannbuntu, boot repair is still replacing the Windows bootloader and (re)setting the boot flag to the same partition e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332180/

In this case, it reports the problem fixed, but the problem is actually the corrupt/missing root.disk. 

I thought that you were going to add something that asked if Windows boots okay, and then prevent modification? Maybe a message stating that chkdsk is required will help more in this case?




```
=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xa8e4c5de

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2          409600   599171071   299380736    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda3       599171072   624928767    12878848    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda4       624928768   625140399      105816    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

Disk /dev/sdb: 31.9 GB, 31914983424 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3880 cylinders, total 62333952 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1            8192    62333951    31162880    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)


Partition outside the disk detected.

=================== Recommended repair
Recommended-Repair
This setting will restore the [(generic mbr)] MBR in sda, and make it boot on sda1.
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s  repair-wubi fix-windows-boot


Quantity of real Windows: 1
mount -o loop /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
Failed to read bootsector (size=0)
Failed to mount '/dev/loop1': Invalid argument
The device '/dev/loop1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
The file browser that just opened will let you access your Wubi (Linux installed into Windows) files. (/mnt/boot-sav/wubi1/home) Please backup your data now! Then close this window.
xdg-open: file '/mnt/boot-sav/wubi1/home' does not exist
umount /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
umount: /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1: not mounted
This will try to repair Wubi filesystem. Please backup your data before this operation. Do you want to continue? no
 Will restore the MBR_TO_RESTORE : sda (generic mbr) into sda
dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
0+1 records in
0+1 records out
parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on

                                                                          
Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab.


Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.
```

----------


## YannBuntu

> Yannbuntu, boot repair is still replacing the Windows bootloader and (re)setting the boot flag to the same partition e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332180/


Thanks for reminding, i will try to fix this today.




> In this case, it reports the problem fixed, but the problem is actually the corrupt/missing root.disk.
> 
> I thought that you were going to add something that asked if Windows boots okay, and then prevent modification? Maybe a message stating that chkdsk is required will help more in this case?


That's something i had not time to work on, partially because i am not sure this is the best way to handle this situation.
In a general way, i try to follow KISS principle and avoid popups/questions when possible.
So IMHO, the best solution here would be to remove the popup asking if the user wants to perform Wubi filesystem repair (fsck on root.disk). This way, we would not need any popup at all. (i initially added this popup because the "Wubi filesystem repair" was a new feature, but now, after several months, it looks stable so i think i will simply remove the popup)
What do you think?

Remark: when root.disk is missing, B-R will display the following final message:




> A broken Wubi has been detected. Please fix it this way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Ca...ot_into_Ubuntu

----------


## bcbc

Sounds good to me. I haven't run boot-repair personally so I don't know about the popups... but it's obviously very popular so keeping it simple makes sense.

Thanks!

----------


## spyros83

Hello,

I have used boot-repair in the past and it's a great tool so I would like to say thanks to YannBuntu! 
I only have a minor question (which I hope that hasn't been answered before - sorry I didn't read all messages in this topic):
I use only linux for many years now but for some stupid reason I had to temporarily install also windows on my laptop. So I want to use boot-repair in order to recover grub. I have an ubuntu live-CD but unfortunately I have no internet connection at home at the moment, so I want to download the program and bring it home in a USB stick. My question is: why are the installation files so large? The boot-repair-disk is 350MB and the secure-mix is even more since it has also ubuntu inside. When I used boot-repair in the past, I installed it using ubuntu live-CD, apt-get and an internet connection and I remember that the download and installation took only a few seconds. Obviously the installation files shouldn't be more than a few MBs, so one should be able to download them without the rest of the contents of the live-CDs, save them in a USB drive and install the program offline. I think it would be nice if in the installation instructions there was also a link with the program alone for such cases.

----------


## oldfred

Those are full repairCD.

You can install Ubuntu's installer with persistence and then add some info like Boot-Repair.

       Pros & cons of persistent install over direct install to flashdrives - C.S.Cameron
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655412

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent


       With grub2 persistent C.S.Cameron 12.04
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042965

----------


## YannBuntu

> one should be able to download them without the rest of the contents of the live-CDs, save them in a USB drive and install the program offline. I think it would be nice if in the installation instructions there was also a link with the program alone for such cases.


This exists: you can download the following packages:
1) *glade2script-gtk2.deb* (or glade2script.deb for Ubuntu12.04 and later) https://launchpad.net/glade2script/+download
2) then *boot-sav.deb* https://launchpad.net/boot-repair/+download
3) then *boot-repair.deb* https://launchpad.net/boot-repair/+download

put them on your USB key, then boot your broken PC onto your Ubuntu liveCD, choose "Try Ubuntu", get the DEBs files from your USB key, and install them (in the order: 1 then 2 then 3).

Why i didn't mention it before:
- you are the 1st Ubuntu user to ask it in 2 years.
- it is more complicated for the user than downloading Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure
- i don't update the DEBs as often as Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure.
- this method won't install the Suggested dependencies, nor the Recommended ones. --> some minor functionalities are not available

----------


## spyros83

Thank you both guys!
I will follow YannBuntu's instructions for now, but I will also make a persistent ubuntu USB for future use , it sounds good and I haven't tried it yet.

(It's so cool to talk with the people who actually make the programs I use and enjoy everyday  :Smile:  I hadn't tried the forum before.)

----------


## iowabeakster

Hi,  I started another thread and was referred here.  I've used boot-repair before and it has worked flawlessly.  

Thanks for the awesome tool.

Here's what I asked on another thread.




> I am going to be moving to a larger drive shortly. I have read plenty about how to do this (simple enough use dd).
> 
> I understand that after the cloning process is done, I will need to disconnect the old drive or grub is going to get confused with identical UUIDs.
> 
> But if right after the cloning process is done...
> 
> If I were to run the program "boot repair", would it recognize the issue and change the UUIDs in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg so that both drives could be still be installed at the same time?

----------


## oldfred

Not sure if you can change the UUIDs while still booted or not. Boot-Repair will not change the UUID, but if you use liveCD to change UUIDs then you will need Boot-Repair to update grub. 

I would run bootInfo report before & after, just to document system. I actually run the bootinfoscript as part of my rsync backup, just to document system.

You have to change UUID, then all references to the old UUID. Which drive will you change? So you need to edit fstab and reinstall grub. Grub also remembers which drive to reinstall to on updates and you need to change that setting. Not sure if anything else.

       Change UUID see also man pages:
uuidgen
sudo tune2fs /dev/sdaX -U numbergeneratedbyuuidgen
or:
sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdaX
if you recreate a swap partition don't forget to update /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume with the new uuid

 #To see what drive grub2 uses see this  - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub

    #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

    sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
# Anytime you edit fstab always do this before rebooting. If no errors it just remounts everything, but if errors you have to fix before rebooting or you may not be able to, Make sure you have partition unmounted if prevously mounted::
sudo mount -a

Because of all the changes and the number of users that have had issues with trying to copy system, I prefer a clean install. Create partitions of the size you want. Copy /home into new /home partition and use Something else to install to new drive, both to use new /home and install grub to new drive.

----------


## YannBuntu

Dear all,

Yesterday I added a *"SecureBoot" option in Boot-Repair* (in the "GRUB options" tab).
This option will install the GRUB version which is signed by the distribution (if it exists), and the signed shim bootloader (if it exists) and the signed linux kernel (if it exists).
It should work for Quantal and Raring because I used the same procedure as the Ubuntu installer, but SecureBoot is still quite obscure for me, so any feedback is welcome!

----------


## greenewbie

This link looks promising, so would somebody tell me please if  
YannBuntu's boot repair CD is a likely quick-fix solution to my problem below? 

My problem HDD has 2 partitions: one using UB 11.10 Oneiric; the other XP home. Many months ago it stopped booting up on either OS.

It gets through ok to the list of OSs (Oneiric; XP; + various memtest items) under the heading 
"GNU GRUB version 1.99 - 12ubuntu5"

The items listed at the top are:
Ubuntu with Linux 3.0.0-23-generic
Ubuntu with Linux 3.0.0-23-recovery
Previous Linux version

Whether I select 3.0.0-23 (generic or recovery) or 3.0.0-22 going to the previous Linux version (that worked for several months!), I get the same message:

BusyBox v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:18.4-2ubuntu2) built in shell (ash). Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands (initramfs).

Rather bravely on my part, I did bring up the list of commands and tried a few likely-looking ones. But alas I just got initramfs again.

When I select Microsoft XP home at the bottom of the OS list, all I get is a blank screen and a flashing cursor. It stays that way even if I leave it for hours!

I'd like to boot up my Oneiric partition so that I can recover some data.  But if you guys tell me it's horrendously difficult for a beginner to fix, then I'll just wipe it and start again....
On the other hand, I'm keen to find out what the problem is because I have the IDENTICAL problem on my main machine (currently using 12.04 Precise Pangolin) but in this case I can  boot it up ok by selecting a previous Linux version in the list referred to above.  For the time being at least.....

As an aside, could somebody please tell me if I could do a screenshot for this kind of problem BEFORE I've booted up? One of the reasons why I've left this problem for about 2 months is that it's so time-consuming to have to handwrite everything I see on the screen and then type it again on a functioning machine.  If so, could you please point me to the right thread? (perhaps using terminal somehow before it's booted up I don't know) :Confused: 

I'd be very grateful if you'd show this tech-dummy MERCY with your technical terms, acronyms etc!  Many thanks in advance!!  :Smile:

----------


## SuperFreak

Could someone please confirm that my computer is using UEFI Boot not Bios boot

Thanks
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386194/

----------


## YannBuntu

*@greenewbie:* your may have a file system problem. Please run Boot-Repair --> Create BootInfo, and indicate the URL that will appear.

*@SuperFreak:* in your log, you can read



```
=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
This installed-session is not in EFI-mode.
SecureBoot disabled.
```

This means your PC is setup to boot the hard disk in Legacy (not UEFI) mode.

----------


## SuperFreak

> This means your PC is setup to boot the hard disk in Legacy (not UEFI) mode.


Sorry missed that in the log

----------


## greenewbie

[QUOTE=YannBuntu;12372665]*@greenewbie:* your may have a file system problem. Please run Boot-Repair --> Create BootInfo, and indicate the URL that will appear.

Many thanks for your reply.  I'm rather confused I'm afraid..!  :Confused:   Do you mean that I should use a copy of your repair CD and choose the option "Boot Repair"?

And the URL? I thought that was a web page address!  I guess you mean all the technical BootInfo stuff that appears.

I'd just like to check you mean that I'm to use your CD.
Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## YannBuntu

@greenewbie: the procedure is detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info

----------


## SuperFreak

YannBuntu 	
Will Boot Repair fix it back into EFI mode?
I did a Bios(UEFI) update and I believe that is what put it back in BIOS mode. When I select "Launch EFI Shell from File System Device"  it says "not found"

Sorry I should first have looked at the links you kindly put at the end of your posts.UEFIpage cllearly explained what to do and now computer is booting in EFI  mode
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386857/
Thank you for your hard work

----------


## greenewbie

> @greenewbie: the procedure is detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info


YannBuntu

The URL for my BootInfo summary is:

http://paste2.org/p/2526480

I've just looked at it and my goodness it looks complicated! I don't understand why there are so many partitions on it.  All I (thought I) did was to create just one partition for Ubuntu, leaving the other for XP (which had been installed already, as the ONLY OS).  What did I do wrong?!

Thanks in advance for any help!  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@greenewbie
It looks like you may have tried to install Ubuntu several times and it created swap partitions each time. Only sda6 is shown as swap, sda5 looks like an encrypted swap and both sda7 and swap on sda8 seem to have errors. 

Boot-Repair can run fsck, but Yann will have to explain details as I have not run it from Boot-Repair.

You can just run e2fsck from terminal on Ubuntu liveCd.

       #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda7
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7


Your Windows issue may also be that it needs chkdsk from a XP disk.

----------


## YannBuntu

> YannBuntu 	
> Will Boot Repair fix it back into EFI mode?


To know what the Recommended Repair will do, just click the "Create BootInfo" button, and look at the bottom of the log (URL) it creates. For example, in your last log, we can read:



```
Recommended-Repair
This setting would reinstall the grub-efi of sda3, using the following options:        sda1/boot/efi,
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    backup-and-rename-efi-files
```

So yes it will fix back in EFI mode.


*@greenewbie:* as OldFred said, you have a broken filesystem. Boot-Repair will automatically try to fix it via fsck. I recommend you don't use Boot-Repair-Disk (which includes an old version of fsck), but Ubuntu-Secure-Disk, or a recent Ubuntu disk in which you will install Boot-Repair (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...pair_in_Ubuntu ). Or use the commands provided by OldFred.

----------


## greenewbie

*@greenewbie:* as OldFred said, you have a broken filesystem. Boot-Repair will automatically try to fix it via fsck. I recommend you don't use Boot-Repair-Disk (which includes an old version of fsck), but Ubuntu-Secure-Disk, or a recent Ubuntu disk in which you will install Boot-Repair (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...pair_in_Ubuntu ). Or use the commands provided by OldFred.[/QUOTE]

Many thanks YannBuntu and OldFred for your help. Unfortunately I'm totally lost with the *manual commands* given by OldFred (it's me who's the problem, not OldFred, let's be clear!  :Smile: 

So I've tried to follow your advice YannBuntu, but I've encountered problems:

- I tried to make a copy of the *Ubuntu secure disk* but it's apparently too big to go on a normal CD. The computer I'm using at the moment doesn't burn DVDs. But I can apparently put it on a USB stick?

- I successfully opened a Terminal using 12.04 Live CD (by the way my problem machine is still on 11.10). I entered your first command (checking it several times):
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update 

My terminal reported "command not found"

Just to try it, on entering your second command:
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair

My terminal read the state information etc but reported on the last line:
E: Unable to locate package boot-repair

Depending on what you recommend now, I may well try to put the secure disk on a USB stick but I've never done that before.....

My head hurts!  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

> I can apparently put it on a USB stick?


Yes. But as you already have a 12.04 liveCD, i recommend you use the commands below:




> I successfully opened a Terminal using 12.04 Live CD (by the way my problem machine is still on 11.10). I entered your first command (checking it several times):
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update 
> 
> My terminal reported "command not found"


Strange.
Please boot your liveCD, choose "Try Ubuntu", connect internet, and type theses commands:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
```

Press Enter. Then:



```
sudo apt-get update
```

Press Enter. Then:



```
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair
```

Press Enter. Then:



```
boot-repair
```

----------


## oldfred

Yann mentions type, but you can copy & paste and that works much better to avoid typos. Even spaces can be important.  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

Following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089197 , let me detail what the Advanced options --> *"Backup and rename EFI file"* and *"Restore EFI backups"* options currently do:

1) the *"Backup and rename EFI file"* option is enabled by default when the "Separate /boot/efi partition" option is ticked. (which means that Boot-Repair will install grub-efi , not grub-pc)
2) this option will first check that grub-efi has been installed successfully (if not it won't proceed)
3) it will scan all the EFI partitions. In each, it will check the presence/absence of 3 files: 
Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
Boot/bootx64.efi
4) if one of these files are missing (let's say Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi is missing), it will duplicate the grub efi file (or shim efi file if SecureBoot enabled) to Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi . And, in order to remember that the Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi file is indeed a grub one, it will also create a Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb file.
5) if either the Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi or Boot/bootx64.efi is present and is original (there is no Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb or Boot/bootx64.efi.grb file), the "Backup and rename EFI file" option will rename the file to *.efi.bkp , and copy the grub efi file instead. Eg, if there is Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi but no Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb , it will rename Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi to Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.bkp , then copy the grub efi file to Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.

*Why?* simply because some UEFI firmwares are hard-coded to boot only to 1 specific location (eg /efi/Boot/bootx64.efi) and do not give any option to boot eg /efi/Ubuntu/grubx64.efi . Examples: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...6#post12366736 and http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=107246

Now, let's detail what the *"Restore EFI backups"* option does:
- if a *.efi.grb exists, it will delete both the *.efi.grb and the corresponding *.efi files.
- if a *.efi.bkp exists, it will delete the corresponding *.efi file then rename the *.efi.bkp file to *.efi

----------


## inestimabil

Hello, can anyoane help me, please!
I had a dual boot win7 and backtrack5, and I replaced backtrack with ubuntu 12.1...but I cant boot anymore...Im havint "the grub error" message. So I boot from a usb stick with ubuntu 12.1, I installed boot repair, but at one time, the program is asking me to hit the YES button to remove the old grub...How can i hit the yes button, its impossible...please help!

----------


## YannBuntu

*@inestimabil:* The image displayed by Boot-Repair is just an illustration, so it's normal you can't click on it. When you see this window, you need to open a *new terminal* (eg via the *Ctrl+Alt+T* keys), then type the commands that are indicated. After typing these commands, a blue window will appear, and you will be able to use the keyboard in it.

----------


## gemini44

hi yannbuntu and all,
sorry about my bad english,
i have mbpro 7.1 and i installed efi grub loader 64 bit. i m using mint mate 14.     i boot and use my laptop normally via nouveau drivers but when i install nvidia proprietary driver, efi boots but finally screen totally turns off. :Confused: 
is it about efi or nvidia drivers? solution???
thanks alot.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@gemini44:* that's a driver problem. Boot-Repair can't help with this. Please create a new thread here.

----------


## gemini44

> *@gemini44:* that's a driver problem. Boot-Repair can't help with this. Please create a new thread here.


thank u very much for ur effort about efi, i before booted 40 sec. now 15 sec.

----------


## greenewbie

> Yes. But as you already have a 12.04 liveCD, i recommend you use the commands below:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.
> Please boot your liveCD, choose "Try Ubuntu", connect internet, and type theses commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your help again YannBuntu and oldfred!

So I entered all the above commands (manually because for some reason I couldn't get access to ubuntuforums.org on my live CD!  but no problem with wikipedia etc!).

Towards the end, my Terminal indicated that there are technical problems.  *Please see the screenshot attached*.

The *boot repair dialog box* then appeared. As there still seems to be a problem I chose the second option:
"Create a BootInfo summary"

Here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397799/

And it looks to me as if it's still the same....

I haven't tried rebooting my machine yet. Do you suggest I try the FIRST option in the boot repair dialog box: "Recommended Repair"?

For you it may well be glaringly obvious....but I always fear that I'm going to get my fingers burnt, tampering with things I don't understand!  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

> my Terminal indicated that there are technical problems.  *Please see the screenshot attached*.


This is just a warning, it won't cause problem. Please try the Recommended Repair.

----------


## greenewbie

> This is just a warning, it won't cause problem. Please try the Recommended Repair.


So I've just done that. The dialog box says "Boot successfully repaired". 
Here's the URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398026/

It looks better to me...what do you think  :Smile: ? Just to remind you it's just 2 OSs, UB 11.10 and XP?

Thanks in advance

UPDATE: I took my chances and Ok...so far so good...it's booted up Oneiric, NO PROBLEM!!  HOORAY! I've got some data to recover off it tomorrow, then I'll make sure it boots again on Oneiric (before upgrading to 12.04) and also on XP...I'll report tomorrow. Thanks again!

----------


## smulla

I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 on my netbook and I'm dualbooting with windows 7.

I wanted to clean the bootmenu since I had 3 entries I had Ubuntu and an entry for kernel image 3.5.0.19 which is ubuntu 12.10 well I modified the boot.cfg by adding # in the lines and hiding those lines.

What happened was I totally screwed it up and now it will not boot at all into ubuntu but I can still get into Windows 7 since I'm running a dual boot configuration.

I'll try this disk but I can sure use some help.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@smulla:* please run Boot-Repair --> Recommended Repair .
Tell us the URL that will appear.
Reboot and indicate what you observe.

*@greenewbie:* glad it worked. Happy Ubuntu-ing  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* since 1 or 2 days, there was a little bug in the PPA of Boot-Repair, which prevented the *automatic adding of Windows UEFI entries* in the GRUB menu.
This should be fixed with >= 3.195~ppa20 packages (available in ~3 hours).

----------


## smulla

it cant find my kernel image because its hidden.

Hold on let me burn this to a dvd since I burned it to a pen drive I have a external dvd burner

----------


## smulla

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/error-c...l-image-linux/
this was the error i was receiving

----------


## YannBuntu

*@smulla :* instead of Boot-Repair-Disk, please burn a Ubuntu-Secure-Remix ISO to your pendrive, then boot on it and use Boot-Repair from it.

----------


## smulla

Looks like the DVD works 

Thanks a million!

It was just the pen drive problem!

Now I have a tool I can keep as a backup  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

@all: still some problems when creating Windows UEFI entries. This should be fixed with boot-repair 3.195~ppa21 (in ~2 hours: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...+build/4032555 )

*REMINDER:* Please make sure that all packages have a green check on this page: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages , before updating and using Boot-Repair !

----------


## MichelT

Hello,

Trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 beside W8 Pro on a Lenovo X230 with EFI and Secure Boot.
No problem with Ubuntu, but W8 did not start. I got a lot of errors. I used Boot-Repair and I got this boot info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412284/
I did the recommandations and I got this new one boot info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412433/

Unfortunately, it does'nt work. At least, Ubuntu is still Ok, but when I choose the "Windows UEFI loader" in the boot menu, I got :


```
/EndEntire
file path:  /ACPI(a031d0,0)/PCI(2,1f)/Unknownmessaging(12)/HD(2,1f4800,82000,b3f9756612b95345,bd,d4)/File(\\EFI\Microsoft\Boot)/File(bootmgfw.efi.bkp)/EndEntire
error: cannot load image
```

Boot-Repair created a second line for Windows in the boot menu : "Windows Boot UEFI bootx64.efi.bkp" but I got quite the same thing:


```
/EndEntire
file path: /ACPI(a031d0,0)/PCI(2,1f)/Unknownmessaging(12)/HD(2,1f4800,82000,b3f9756612b95345,bd,d4)/File(\\EFI\Boot)/File(bootx64.efi.bkp)/EndEntire
error: cannot load image
```

Any idea ?

At the end of the last boot info, there is "
Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!

With gparted, I verified that sda2 has the boot flag. It is ok, but how to know if it point to the good file ?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english.

----------


## greenewbie

To update my boot problem, thanks again for your help Yannbuntu (and oldfred), your boot repair tool has worked perfectly! I've been able to recover my missing data and upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 Precise on my problem machine. I'm delighted!  :Guitar: 

I still can't boot up XP (Home) however.  The ONLY thing I use XP for is Skype (I've been trying for years to get this to work properly on Ubuntu!). Can anybody help me with this XP boot problem please?

According to the new BootInfo summary, the XP boot is apparently ok. Here it is:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412782/

Just to recap from previous posts: this hard disk just has 2 partitions, one for 12.04 Precise and the other for XP.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

@greenewbie
BootInfo report is not showing any real issues with XP. Partition is shown, and you have the 3 boot files. Boot.ini looks correct.
Sometimes it just needs chkdsk from a Windows CD, sometimes just replacing ntldr and ntdetect.com  Beyond that is Windows showing any errors on a blue screen? That can provide clues to issues.

       If files are still missing you can do this to copy from CD to C:\:
COPY [CDDRIVE]:\I386\NTLDR  C:\
COPY [CDDRIVE]:\I386\NTDETECT.COM  C:\
Where [CDDrive] is location of cd or D: etc.
or:
Can you boot into Ubuntu? If so you can mount your Windows drive and navigate to C:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386 folder and copy
ntdetect.com and ntldr to root of C:\. 

   Boot files may need attributes also from Windows repair console:
attrib +r c:\filename
attrib +h c:\filename
attrib +s c:\filename

----------


## YannBuntu

*@MichelT:* welcome among us !  :Smile:  I've just uploaded a new version of Boot-Repair in the PPA. Please retry in ~4h.

----------


## greenewbie

> @greenewbie
> 
> Can you boot into Ubuntu? If so you can mount your Windows drive and navigate to C:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386 folder and copy
> ntdetect.com and ntldr to root of C:\.


@ oldfred

Thanks for your detailed advice! Although my XP installation is authentic, alas I don't have a CD for it...(but I dare say I could get hold of one eventually, if need be).

After clicking on the XP home option in the GRUB2 menu, all I get is a flashing cursor on a black screen...

I fear that after having recently put in a more powerful RAM chip into my machine (I know marginally more about hardware than software  :Smile: ), do you think I may have put a spanner in the works?!

If you think an IT-dummy can work through your technical recommendations, then I'd like to give it a go!  But if you think it looks like a minefield, and it would be much easier via a XP CD, then please say so, thanks.

But to reiterate: yes I can boot up Ubuntu on this HDD, no problem now...at almost lightning speed! :Very Happy: 

I can open the partition for XP (labelled as "45GB filesystem") in my home folder, no problem.  I've found the ntdetect.com and ntldr files (in the ServicePackFiles\i386 folder) but alas I have absolutely no idea how to copy them to the *root of C:\*  :Confused: 

Copy = CTRL + C....right? But I wouldn't know the root of C:\ if it hit me on the nose  :Biggrin: ! How difficult is it for a novice to do that? 

Thanks in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

The root of c: is the top level of that partition. Of course in Linux it is not c:. You should have those files there already and just copy over them.

But I think chkdsk is more important. And that only runs from Windows.

You can try running ntfsfix, but is really does minimal repairs, but should turn on chkdsk flag so Windows runs that if its booting gets that far.
sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1

I have run chkdsk from a Windows 7 repairCD actually USB flash drive. Do you have access to any other Windows to make a repairCD?

----------


## MichelT

> *@MichelT:* welcome among us !  I've just uploaded a new version of Boot-Repair in the PPA. Please retry in ~4h.


Thanks for your work.

But same as yesterday. You can see the new BootInfo before reparation at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414655/ and after here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414662/

I get the same messages for W8, and Ubuntu is ok.

I think there is no link, but I saw in the first part of the paste file that sda10 is "unknown filesystem type" (line 100) despite it's well recognized in the guid partition table line 141.

I also dicovered that boot-repair added an "ubuntu" entry in the boot priority order of the "bios" setup. But I think it's normal.
Thanks

----------


## Midgetprawn

I had to reinstall XP and upgraded to 12.04 but Grub 2 wouldn't find XP. Used boot-repair today and although it finds the boot.ini on sbd1 on the correct uuid E206F21906F1EF03 and sets up the Grub.cfg  to say

menuentry 'Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sdb1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-E206F21906F1EF03' {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='hd1,msdos1'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  E206F21906F1EF03
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root E206F21906F1EF03
	fi
	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
	chainloader +1
}

I get an error message on boot up saying E206F21906F1EF03 cannot be detected.

I can get xp to boot if I use GAG but it won't find Ubuntu. How do I resolve the 2?

----------


## YannBuntu

*@MichelT:* ok, now Boot-Repair did its job normally. The Windows UEFI entries are correct, but i don't know why they don't boot Windows. Please create a new thread there, and indicate its link here. I'll give you suggestions there.

*@Midgetprawn:* please also create a new thread there, and indicate its link here. In that thread, please indicate your BootInfo URL.

----------


## MichelT

> *@MichelT:* ok, now Boot-Repair did its job normally. The Windows UEFI entries are correct, but i don't know why they don't boot Windows. Please create a new thread there, and indicate its link here. I'll give you suggestions there.


The new thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post12391531

Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

trogdor1138's feedback on Mac is very interesting IMO as it is the first case i see with grub-efi working on Mac:




> I'm actually booting Kubuntu 12.10 in EFI mode on my Mac, so I can help a little. There are two main ways that GRUB 2 can be configured for EFI.
> 
> The first is to put GRUB, its configuration files, and all of its required modules into the boot folder. This is located at /EFI/ubuntu from the root of the partition. On a GPT disk this will often be the first partition, the EFI system partition, but it doesn't have to be. Your EFI boot manager should allow you to select any EFI application from any location, but it probably only automatically checks the /EFI/ folders.
> 
> The second way is to simply put the actual GRUB 2 EFI binary at the above location, with all modules and configuration files located on your root partition. This is how my installation set itself up, and I believe it is the default action for Ubuntu to take.
> 
> Ubuntu should also auto-mount GRUB's EFI partition at /boot/efi. Inside this directory you should find /EFI/Ubuntu/grub.efi as explained above.
> 
> The handy thing about the second way is that you can continue to use 'update-grub' as normal without worrying about keeping files in sync. I'm not sure if this holds true for the former.
> ...


*@trogdor1138:* for our information, please could you indicate your current BootInfo URL?  (this won't change your boot)

----------


## greenewbie

> The root of c: is the top level of that partition. Of course in Linux it is not c:. You should have those files there already and just copy over them.
> 
> But I think chkdsk is more important. And that only runs from Windows.
> 
> You can try running ntfsfix, but is really does minimal repairs, but should turn on chkdsk flag so Windows runs that if its booting gets that far.
> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
> 
> I have run chkdsk from a Windows 7 repairCD actually USB flash drive. Do you have access to any other Windows to make a repairCD?


Thanks for your help again oldfred.  I'll try chkdsk whenever I get the opportunity to do so, as that's your recommended option.

I think the Windows repairCD will have to wait till I get back to England, I'm in France at the moment and no doubt trying to fix English Windows with French stuff will confuse it no end!  (= One of the major reasons why I use Ubuntu: I don't get all the hassle with language like I do with Windows!). 
I do however have an old XP "Reinstallation" CD (for another old Windows PC), Service Pack 1a, supposedly only for use on a Dell computer (and the machine I'm trying to fix is HP). I guess that is as useful as a sinking battleship?  :Smile: 

I fear that I must be in the wrong thread and wrong forum, asking about Windows stuff now, but of course if you have any advice for me I'd be delighted to hear from you!

Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## Shoushouwhatwhat

Dear all, I have a Laptop (ASUS X310A, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 to be side by side with Windows 7 but I seem to have gotten a problem with booting Windows 7. I used the Boot Repair twice with no results. 

Boot-Repair info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1417623/

The error I get when starting Windows 7 from GRUB is:
error: invalid efi file path

In Boot Manager or Menu, I have 3 options now:
2x for Ubuntu (maybe cause I did boot-repair twice)
1x Windows boot manager (If I boot this it opens "ASUS Preload Wizard", it gives me the option to re-install windows losing all previous data -)

When I was making the partition before installing Ubuntu, I made the new partition by making sda4 smaller and adding ext4 mounted: "\" and adding a swap area. Installed it and it didn't work, nothing worked. So i booted Ubuntu from the USB again and deleted the partitions I made and decided to make sda3 smaller and making the partitions but this time it gave me the option that I could mount sda3 on "\windows" or "\dos" I ignored it and didn't choose neither because the I know that it doesn't need to be mounted and proceeded to create what is now sda7 (ext4) and sda8 (swap area). It still didn't work so I booted from USB and did the first boot-repair, so I was able to boot Ubuntu now but not windows, but when I did it through my USB I was not able to update boot-repair, so i decided to redo the boot-repair from Ubuntu running on the Hardisk (fully updated) and it still didn't work.

In GRUB this is what i see (when booting using Ubuntu as first option in Boot Menu):
Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-29-generic
Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-29-generic (recovery mode)
Windows UEFI loader
Windows Boot UEFI bootx64.efi.bkp
Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)
Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda5)

I tried all the ones starting with "Windows" they all don't work

Please help, Many Thanks

----------


## trogdor1138

@Shoushouwhatwhat

It looks to me like your grub.cfg is listing the incorrect EFI files for boot. The first two entries reference EFI files, but they have a .BKP extension, which is weird. Maybe they're backups and not eligible for booting?

The last two look they're referencing the correct Windows partitions directly, which won't work since boot sectors aren't used for an UEFI install. I'm guessing your PC's EFI boot manager now points to the Windows Recovery EFI application instead of the boot manager, which is also unusual.

Regardless, could you please try adding the following to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create it if it doesn't already exist):



```
menuentry "Windows Boot Test" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root CA62-F337
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi
}

menuentry "2nd Windows Boot Test" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root CA62-F337
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
}
```

After adding the above, run:



```
sudo update-grub
```

I suspect that at least one of the two new entries should get you into Windows.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@trogdor1138:* please read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=637 which explains the meaning of the *.efi.bkp and *.efi.grb
This will help you for helping others  :Wink:

----------


## trogdor1138

> *@trogdor1138:* please read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=637 which explains the meaning of the *.efi.bkp and *.efi.grb
> This will help you for helping others


Ah, I was not aware of that. You learn something every day... Thanks for bringing me up to speed.

I can't say that I'm crazy about it being set up to do that. I understand the why; Macs will only EFI boot media if they have an EFI application set up at /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi, but why mess with the /EFI/Microsoft directory? I don't mean to criticize; I'm simply curious as to the reasoning.

Also, I ran your boot-info script as you asked; check out the results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418070/

You'll see indications of both GPT and MBR behavior. Both OS X and Kubuntu are running in EFI and are GPT-aware. Windows 8 is running in BIOS and is blissfully ignorant of the GPT disk. Each operating system can be booted directly, and none of them chainload any other. I'm not using rEFIt/rEFInd but prefer to use the stock, simple Apple boot manager.

The only thing not recorded there are the contents of my /boot/grub/custom.cfg, which are:


```
outb 0x728 1 
outb 0x710 2 
outb 0x740 2 
outb 0x750 0
```

Let me know if you have questions about the results.

----------


## gfxguy

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418114

Your tool has at least gotten me one step farther - after installing Ubuntu 12.10 on my new Windows 8 laptop (after resizing the Windows partition), it would only boot into Ubuntu, no menu at all.

Your tool at least gives me a boot menu, and includes two Windows options (uefi and another boot one); it also gives me the option of getting to BIOS, which the laptop wouldn't even do before!  I had to set boot device priority using a Toshiba utility installed in Windows... piece of crap.

Anyway, neither of those options will boot - the result is ultimately a file not found one.

Ubuntu continues to boot just fine (which is most important, of course).

Edit: not file not found, but "cannot load image."  I've looked at the pastebin output and tried adding pretty much all the efi files I can find.  I know I don't know what I'm doing.

----------


## Shoushouwhatwhat

@trogdor1138

So after reading what "YannBuntu" has linked about the meaning of the *.efi.bkp and *.efi.grb. Does that effect your suggestion to add, "custom.cfg" with Code:

menuentry "Windows Boot Test" { search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root CA62-F337 chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi }  menuentry "2nd Windows Boot Test" { search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root CA62-F337 chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi }
Hope to hear from you soon, and Thanks for your quick reply  :Smile:

----------


## Meric2000

Hi, 
First of all thank you for reading this and being so awesome as to help others.

I am trying to setup a dual boot of Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 on a Lenovo Z580.
The windows was factory installed and did not come with a disk. 

I made some space by shrinking the windows partition before using the automatic option of installing Ubuntu alongside of windows 8 using a live cd.  Naturally there were issues with this install and I got a secure boot access denied error and then windows. 

After using boot-repair (with shim secure boot support) from a live stick, I was able to load Ubuntu from a Grub menu even with UEFI and secure boot on. Here is the interesting part, after one use of Ubuntu 12.10, I can not boot up in Ubuntu again, grub will still load but the boot process will freeze either a purple or black screen. 

Furthermore I can go to "Advanced options" and select the Ubuntu kernel I want to use and this will also get one and only one successful use. 

I can go back with a live stick and run boot-repair again and the whole dance will repeat. 

Here is the info on the boot.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1416577/

Thanks again for even looking at this. 
And thanks for developing this tool. It was wonderful to see Ubuntu load even if it only worked once because that is so much closer than not at all.

----------


## Shoushouwhatwhat

> @Shoushouwhatwhat
> 
> It looks to me like your grub.cfg is listing the incorrect EFI files for boot. The first two entries reference EFI files, but they have a .BKP extension, which is weird. Maybe they're backups and not eligible for booting?
> 
> The last two look they're referencing the correct Windows partitions directly, which won't work since boot sectors aren't used for an UEFI install. I'm guessing your PC's EFI boot manager now points to the Windows Recovery EFI application instead of the boot manager, which is also unusual.
> 
> Regardless, could you please try adding the following to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create it if it doesn't already exist):
> 
> 
> ...


I tried them both, they both didn't work, I also tried this:
-------------------------------
menuentry "Windows 7" {     
           insmod part_gpt     insmod chain     set root='(hd0,gpt1)'     
           chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.bkp 
}
----------------

and that didn't work either I got a blue screen from it and then it returns to GRUB.

----------


## oldfred

Again only the entries Boot-Repair creates or you manually add should work.
Grub2's os-prober has a bug, and only creates a chain to the Windows partition like a BIOS boot not a UEFI boot. Chain entry has to be to the efi partition and the Windows efi file.

       Wrong style chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383


Can anyone boot from the UEFI menu directly into Windows. If not then the chainload entry from grub to that same Windows file will not work. Windows then needs repair. Windows always needs repairs after a resize and normally it used to automatically run chkdsk after a resize. Always best to resize from Windows MMC but not create partitions with Windows.
Not sure if you can also get to the Window repair console from UEFI separately or if it is still an f8 or other key now. Otherwise you need a separate Windows repairCD or flash drive.

And if you get a blue screen it sounds like grub has booted you into Windows. Its just that then grub has no control over Windows issues.

----------


## Pardieu

My system lubuntu 12.10 64 bit has been upgraded automatically today to the version 3.5.0.20 of the linux kernel.
After the reboot the system hangs with the message:
CIFS VFS: default security mechanism requested. The default security mechanism will be upgraded from ntlm to ntlmv2 in kernel release 3.3

Looking up in the internet, I remove my smb shares from fstab with a live-cd.

After that the reboot gives me only a black screen with a blinking cursor.

I install and run boot-repair from a live-cd but the problem persists.

The output is the following:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1419090/

Could somebody guide me on what is wrong?

----------


## oldfred

@Pardieu
I do not really see anything wrong. 
Some files do not like spaces, or even blanks at the end of a line. I might try removing the blank line in fstab, but that may not be the issue. 
What video do you have and would video drivers have been updated?

----------


## Ahwoh4zu

My boot got screwed up when I allowed disk utility on the Mac side to make partition changes.I ran the tool and now my system boots successfully into OSX and Ubuntu (which is all I have).

However, I now have two extra items in my rEFInd menu (allegedly Windows). I also have two extra items in my Grub menu (MacOS UEFI Firmware.scap). Looking in my directory structure, I can see there is a lot of redundancy under /boot. Grub makes me nervous so I really want to make sure everything is actually running perfectly.

I was hoping somebody could take a look at my config (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421707/) and advise me on the best course of action.

Thanks.

----------


## bpb_21

Yannubuntu,
Great work with the 1 click recovery!  I'm having an odd issue (odd to me, anyway).

I had Ubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop.  I set it up to dual boot with Backtrack 5 R3.  That worked fine.  I got to playing around with the newest experimental nVidia drivers and fouled up my system somehow.  No problem; I just burned a copy of the x64 Ubuntu-secure DVD with your handy tool already installed in it.  Then I ran that, automated, to recover the boot options.

It worked, except it only restored the boot for Ubuntu.  But, looking at the disk, the installation of Backtrack was still there.  So I re-run the Boot-Repair tool and tell it to boot the /dev/sda3 Linux OS by default (which is Backtrack 5 R3) in the GUI.  That seems to work but when I reboot, the only option I see in the GRUB boot menu is now the Backtrack installation; no Ubuntu 12.04.

Basically, whichever OS (Ubuntu 12.04 or BT 5 R3) I select as the default OS ends up being the only one available and showing up on the GRUB menu when I boot up.  If I run Boot-Repair in Backtrack 5, then BT 5 is the only choice.  If I run it in Ubuntu 12.04, that becomes the only choice.

Oh, and there is also a message in the Ubuntu Pastebin: "Linux not detected by os-prober on sda3. Please report this message to yannubuntu@gmail.com" on line 491.  It says to email this to you, or I suppose I could just post it here.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422439/

Anyway, hope you can help.  It sure is weird, how Boot-Repair can detect whichever OS is running, but not which OS isn't, although they both show up in the Boot-Repair GUI as options for the default OS.

----------


## oldfred

We have too many in one thread with boot issues but everyone is different. Much better to have your own thread. 

@Shoushouwhatwhat
Does Windows boot from UEFI menu directly?
@Pardieu
You are showing Flexnet. Grub 2 has a work around for Flexnet, so I thought it would work. Do you have some proprietary Windows software with a license? May be something else.
@wemarsh
Probably better in the Apple sub-forum. We know less about Macs unless trogdor1138 happens back to this thread.
@bpb_21
You are showing this:



> ERROR: sil: only 1/4 metadata areas found on /dev/sda, picking...


Did you have RAID on this drive? Ubuntu did not used to install at all to drives with left over meta-data. 

Presence1960 on remove old raid setting from HD
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325650
sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdb
Also check BIOS for raid settings
More discusion:
http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...38#post9274738

----------


## Ahwoh4zu

> We have too many in one thread with boot issues but everyone is different. Much better to have your own thread. 
> 
> @wemarsh
> Probably better in the Apple sub-forum. We know less about Macs unless trogdor1138 happens back to this thread.


I tend to agree re the too many in one thread. Though, note that I posted here because the boot-repair instructions say to post problems to this thread. I thought it was a bad idea too.

I can try posting over in the Apple sub-forum, though I don't expect this to be an Apple-specific problem in any sense. I only mentioned disk utility because it's what corrupted things in the first place. At this point my problem lies in the fact that there is a bunch of redundant directory structure over on the Ubuntu side.

----------


## bpb_21

> We have too many in one thread with boot issues but everyone is different. Much better to have your own thread. 
> 
> @bpb_21
> You are showing this:
> 
> Did you have RAID on this drive? Ubuntu did not used to install at all to drives with left over meta-data.


Oops - I sure did have this drive on a RAID array at one time.  I went back and removed the meta data from this drive, then re-ran the Boot-Repair program, and everything works fine now!  I should have caught that; but thanks for pointing it out!  Makes me wonder how I installed the OS in the first place...

----------


## oldfred

@bpb_21
At least one got solved.  :Smile: 

It used to be that Ubuntu would not install if the RAID metadata was seen. I think that the new version 12.10 may start including RAID drivers as they are doing away with the alternative installer. Not sure in 12.04 how it worked.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* please each of you, create your own thread THERE, and just give us the link to your thread here.





> why mess with the /EFI/Microsoft directory?


Answer is in the bottom of the post (after the "Why?") : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=637




> I ran your boot-info script as you asked; check out the results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418070/
> 
> You'll see indications of both GPT and MBR behavior. Both OS X and Kubuntu are running in EFI and are GPT-aware. Windows 8 is running in BIOS and is blissfully ignorant of the GPT disk. Each operating system can be booted directly, and none of them chainload any other. I'm not using rEFIt/rEFInd but prefer to use the stock, simple Apple boot manager.


Interesting! So when booting the PC, you see the Apple bootmanager that gives you 3 choices?
--------------------> MacOS
--------------------> Windows
--------------------> grub-efi --> Ubuntu







> ```
> outb 0x728 1 
> outb 0x710 2 
> outb 0x740 2 
> outb 0x750 0
> ```


What is that for?

----------


## oldfred

Moved hnsilva's post to this thread since no other comment here yet.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093437

----------


## Shoushouwhatwhat

> We have too many in one thread with boot issues but everyone is different. Much better to have your own thread. 
> 
> @Shoushouwhatwhat
> Does Windows boot from UEFI menu directly?


I have opened up a new thread as requested:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12399325

@ oldfred
I actually didn't know that we could boot from UEFI menu, I thought it was just for setting changes to booting. How do we boot from UEFI menu directly?

----------


## gfxguy

Not going to start my own thread because the problem has been fixed - by turning off secure boot and re-running boot-repair; a bunch of new stuff was installed, and it finally worked after that.  But now I have no secure boot... but I don't care.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:*
*quick explanations about how to use Boot-Repair on UEFI systems:*


*First of all, try the "Recommended Repair" button.*
- B-R will automatically detect if grub-pc or grub-efi (or grub Legacy) is needed
- if grub-efi is needed, it will automatically detect if a signed boot is needed or not (SecureBoot)
- by default, the "Backup and rename EFI files" option is ticked. As explained here, this option duplicates grubx64.efi in 2 places: /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi and /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi . This allos to be sure that the BIOS will boot into GRUB at next reboot, even if the BIOS doesn't allow to boot on /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi , and by commodity this avoids the user to modify the BIOS. Of course, if these files already existed, B-R renames them first (by adding them a .bkp extension).

After the Recommended Repair, the user reboots its PC, and sees the GRUB menu with access to Ubuntu, and generally 2 additional entries:
- Windows UEFI   (/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.bkp)
- Windows Boot UEFI  ( /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.bkp)

Generally, these 2 entries boot Windows without any problem. 

But on some systems, they don't boot Windows. Example: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic...9311#p11879311 . In this case, here is what to do:
*1)* if your PC has/had Windows8 preinstalled, go into the BIOS, and , if possible, *disable the SecureBoot and the QuickBoot*. Then redo the Recommended Repair of Boot-Repair. This often works (example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=686 ).
If still none of the 2 Windows entries work, continue next steps.

*2)*  restorer the bkp via Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> untick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> *tick "Restore EFI backups"* --> Apply  . This will restore the 2 bkp files to their original place (/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi et /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi ) , and this will update the 2 Windows entries in GRUB:
- Windows UEFI   (/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi)
- Windows Boot UEFI  ( /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi)

*3)* then reboot the PC. If the BIOS hadn't been changed (it is setup to boot on /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi or /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi ), this will directly boot Windows.

*4)* then setup the BIOS so that it boots on the Ubuntu entry (/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) . This will make the GRUB menu appear, with access to Ubuntu and the 2 Windows entries:
- Windows UEFI   (/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi)
- Windows Boot UEFI  ( /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi)

*5)* If you can't boot Windows via these GRUB entries, but that you can boot Windows directly via the Windows entry of the BIOS, then it is probably a security of Windows that doesn't like to be booted via GRUB  :Sad:  , in this case I can't do anything, and you need to setup your BIOS each time you want to boot another OS.


(FYI, i have just started a new job after 1 year of unemployment, so I may have less time to help FOSS users)

----------


## Phil Riegle

Hello,
Here is the thread with post of my problem:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12406555

I'll keep reading to see if there is something else I need to provide. Thanks for your help. :Wave:

----------


## SuperFreak

Update manager is trying to update boot repair but failing. see image(something about no changelog)

----------


## Rockstarever

thanks for posting a nice share.  :Smile:

----------


## vgivanovic

I'm unable to install boot-repair on my Quantal (12.10) system.

I've tried using the PPA (ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair), and using the Quantal *.deb files in https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages, and both give the same error:


```
boot-repair : Depends: boot-sav (>= 3.196) but 3.196~ppa3~quantal is to be installed
```

What should I try next?

Thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@SuperFreak & vgivanovic:*

Please update your packages when all packages have the green tick in this page: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages

(See https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1090841 )

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks YannBuntu update working fine now

----------


## vgivanovic

> *@SuperFreak & vgivanovic:*
> 
> Please update your packages when all packages have the green tick in this page: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages
> 
> (See https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1090841 )


Thanks. This worked.

----------


## mdanesh

Hello,

My installation (11.10) was working fine. After a security update, it got stuck on the GRUB page. I tried boot-repair automatic option. Now it goes further (passes the inital GRUB page, but don't actually boot. The link to boot repair is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1446777/.

Any help is highly appriciated.

----------


## oldfred

@mdanesh
You BootInfo report looks normal, & if you get past grub menu then you are past boot repairs most of what boot repair can do. I may add a video setting into grub if that is needed, but often you do that from the grub menu. 

Did you change Video, or did it not complete updates it started? 
Can you then boot recovery mode? 
You may need to get to command line or in recovery mode try repairs. Or you may need to chroot into your install to make repairs.

----------


## AlwaysDroid

installing along side windows 7. Does not show grub. Pretty sure its cause ubuntu is on a logical partition, or grub just needs to be moved to a primary one?

paste.ubuntu.com/1451214
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1451214/

----------


## oldfred

I missed you had thread already.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095792

You have Intel SRT which uses the SSD as cache for Windows but it is seen as RAID. The standard desktop installer does not include RAID drivers.

Others have posted how they made it work with several brands of computers.

        Intel Smart Response Technology
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
Some general info in post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071242
ubuntu 12.10 & Windows 8 oem Sony T & Intel SRT
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090605
Intel SRT - Dell XPS
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036204
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020155
Dell XPS Intel SRT issue on hibernating post #25
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932965
Some info on re-instating 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070491



> Disable the RAID, for me it was using the Intel rapid management thingy and telling it to disable the acceleration or the use of the SSD. If you have a different system, just disable the RAID system then install Ubuntu. Once installed you can then re-enable it.


 


> You will need to use the dmraid command prior to running the Ubuntu Installer so that it will be able to see the partitions on the drive because otherwise with the raid metadata in place it will see the drive as part of a raid set and ignore its partitions.

----------


## AlwaysDroid

> I missed you had thread already.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095792
> 
> You have Intel SRT which uses the SSD as cache for Windows but it is seen as RAID. The standard desktop installer does not include RAID drivers.
> 
> Others have posted how they made it work with several brands of computers.
> 
>         Intel Smart Response Technology
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
> ...


Ignore this for a sec.

Edit: sorry, im lost. I read every single one of them, and i can't get it to work with the Raid enabled. Im not sure what to do anymore. :/

----------


## ezraw

Can't boot into Windows 8, but Ubuntu is fine. 

More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...8#post12422698

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467596/
Can anyone help?

----------


## oldfred

Moved to own threads so we do not mix up answers and users can post as solved - assuming we can fix it.   :Smile: 
Please post in specific threads.

edvinm moved to his own thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098418
ezraw already has his own thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098386

----------


## oldfred

Moved DavidKirkby to his own thread in the server area.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099557

----------


## ivotkl

I can see and use Ubuntu partition, XP gave me blinking cursor. But, I get nothing when doing Boot Repair.

Any news?



```
$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda5
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
/usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
```

My thread about this is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12431669

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:*
it appears that renaming the *.efi files into *.bkp works on some computers, but does not work on some others. Example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=16

To workaround this, i will make B-R restore the bkp files when some *.bkp files are detected. This way:

the user will get access to GRUB after using the Recommended Repair. In the GRUB menu, he will get some "Windows UEFI" entries.
---> if the "Windows UEFI" entries boot Windows, then perfect.
---> if they don't, then the user will need to *run the Recommended Repair a 2nd time*. Then, reboot the pc. If the GRUB menu appears, the "Windows UEFI" entries should boot Windows correctly. Or if the pc boots directly to Windows, the user will need to set up the UEFI (~BIOS) to make it boot the "Ubuntu" entry (or /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file).


As always, don't hesitate to comment/suggest.

----------


## ivotkl

Thank you very much. As it was a fresh install, it was practically efortless to do it again.

----------


## YannBuntu

*UPDATED how to use Boot-Repair on UEFI systems:*

Remarks:
- this procedure is valid for version >3.197ppa15 of Boot-Repair. For older versions, please follow this.
- if you use a live disc of Boot-Repair-Disk or Ubuntu-Secure-Remix, update Boot-Repair before each use by connecting internet then typing: *sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install boot-sav boot-repair*

*STEP 1)* run the "Recommended Repair" of Boot-Repair, then reboot the PC. The GRUB menu will appear with access to Ubuntu, and generally a "Windows UEFI" entry that boots Windows without any problem. But on some systems, this entry won't boot Windows. In this case, continue the next steps:
*STEP 2)* if your PC has/had Windows8 preinstalled, go into the BIOS, and, if possible, *disable the SecureBoot and the QuickBoot*.
*STEP 3)* Then (update Boot-Repair and) *run the Recommended Repair of Boot-Repair a 2nd time.* Write on a paper the URL (*paste.ubuntu.com/XXXXXX/*) that will appear. Then reboot the PC. 
*STEP 4)* If the BIOS hadn't been changed (it is setup to boot on /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi or /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi ), this will directly boot Windows. In this case, set up the BIOS so that it boots on the Ubuntu entry (/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi), then reboot the pc.
*STEP 5)* The GRUB menu will appear, with access to Ubuntu and a "Windows UEFI" entry.
*STEP 6)* If any problem, please create a new thread indicating your issue and the URL you wrote on your paper. Eg, if you still can't boot Windows via GRUB, but that you can boot Windows directly via the Windows entry of the BIOS, then it is probably a security of Windows that doesn't like to be booted via GRUB  :Sad:  , in this case we can't do anything, and you need to setup your BIOS each time you want to boot another OS.

----------


## offgridguy

Just wanted to add my thanks to YannBuntu for boot repair, a very useful tool.

----------


## kansasnoob

I just received a notification from Gert Hulselmans about testing a new version of the boot info script. It just so happens that I'm doing some Lubuntu iso testing today for "cadence testing" so I thought I might as well submit my results via PM.

Is any else here testing it?

The hardware I'll be testing on is generally old, just old style BIOS  :Sad: 

And I've been out of the grub boot curve for a while, so I'm officially a dummy again.

----------


## oldfred

@Kansasnoob,
I am running 12.04 with most of your suggestions on fallback/gnome panel configuration as my main system and will probably stay with it for a while. More about spouse complaining about too many changes than any other reason.  :Smile: 
But I have 12.10 & 13.04 installed still with Unity. 
So I ran bootinfoscript on all three and responded to Gert. Only error I got was with mawk and I already have gawk installed in 12.04 so it gave no error. 
Script seemed to report grub2 2.00 fine in all three systems, but I have a lot of old installs so my results are very long in all three cases, but different numbers of lines in each. One system did not automount flash drive with parts of an install.

----------


## YannBuntu

@kansasnoob: yes, I tested it and saw no problem. 3 new features:
1) mawk1.3.4 support.
2) display of more Windows efi files.
3) detection of Windows8. 

I added 1) and 3) in Boot-Repair's PPA yesterday. 2) was already in B-R since November.

Using mawk1.3.4 (instead of gawk currently) would speed up the script, so it would be nice to have it included in Debian(/Ubuntu) repositories, we can push for this by commenting http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554167

----------


## YannBuntu

*3.197~ppa17 update:*
i suspect that the fact that some BIOS still boot the Windows efi file (not grubx64.efi) after installing grub-efi is due to the fact that grub-efi is installed from a Legacy session. So i made the following change in the PPA:
- when B-R reinstalls grub-efi from a UEFI session, the "Backup and rename EFI files" option will be deactivated by default
- when B-R reinstalls grub-efi from a Legacy session, it will display a warning saying "Your BIOS is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode. DO you want to continue?", and by default the "Backup and rename EFI files" option will be activated (except if some .bkp files are detected, as described few posts ago).

Please warn me if some UEFI computers still boot directly Windows (without showing GRUB) after running the Recommended Repair.

----------


## kansasnoob

Thanks for the replies regarding Boot Info Script testing. I got detained with some totally unrelated projects yesterday (thawing stock tanks due to a power outage, and later a follow-up on an SRU for 12.04.2) so I've not even gotten around to testing those Lubuntu images yet  :Sad: 

As I said I have only old BIOS hardware to test on, and I should mention this bug:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1065801

Beyond that the newest 'grub-pc' displays long and somewhat nonsensical titles in a multi-boot, but I guess you're all aware of that  :Smile:

----------


## kansasnoob

Wow, as I said I've been out of the loop for quite a while  :Sad: 

When I last used the BIS the text began with something like:



```
#to use this script:
#
#     sudo bash boot_info_script054.sh
#or
#     su -
#     bash boot_info_script054.sh
```

Now I'm totally lost  :Confused: 

Is this even the new version:

bootinfoscript.tar.gz

I feel that I'm now so far out of the loop that my testing would be pointless, OTOH I'd like to know how to produce a BIS output  :Smile:

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi



> OTOH I'd like to know how to produce a BIS output


First extract your bootinfoscript.tar.gz file in your User Folder, then open a terminal and type: *sudo bash bootinfoscript*

Or run Boot-Repair --> click the "Create BootInfo summary" button  (the last Boot-Repair contains the last BIS features)

----------


## mörgæs

Bug report / wishlist:

By mistake I happened to run Boot-Repair on a computer without hard drive. To my surprise none of the dialogue boxes informed me about this, in fact everything appeared normal, and at the end of the process I was greeted by the message 'Boot successfully repaired. You can now reboot your computer'.

Suggestion: Would it be possible to warn the user that no hard drive was found? I know that it is mentioned in Boot Info Script, but having a message on screen will give a better usability.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@mörgæs:* what was the resulting URL please? (at least it should have warned that "No OS was found")

----------


## kansasnoob

> Hi
> 
> 
> First extract your bootinfoscript.tar.gz file in your User Folder, then open a terminal and type: *sudo bash bootinfoscript*
> 
> Or run Boot-Repair --> click the "Create BootInfo summary" button  (the last Boot-Repair contains the last BIS features)


Cool, thanks for the info. After being out of the loop so long I need to relearn things  :Redface:

----------


## kansasnoob

I opened a new thread about the new grub long entries and lack of device designations:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post12439587

No rush looking at it, just thought I should start picking some brains  :Wink:

----------


## Bowen369

Hello,

I've also opened a new thread regarding incorrect Windows 8 entries in Grub, hope you guys can help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101795

----------


## YannBuntu

Quick remark:



> Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71


Indeed, it's the contrary: B-R will rename (create .bkp) the 1st time. The 2nd time, it will detect the bkp file and restore it to its original location.

In the current PPA version, the above is true only IF B-R IS USED FROM A LEGACY SESSION (because in this case there is no way to update the UEFI boot order). If B-R is used in a UEFI session, it will never create bkp by default.

----------


## Ebaz313

Hi, 

I am a novice to the entire Ubuntu and Linux worlds. 

I am a teacher, and in my classroom I have a bunch of old PC's made by Sony around the year 2000. Because our school has no money for new computers, I need to revive these old machines and get them working fast again (web-browsing, word-processing, etc). 

The computer I'm working on previously had Windows XP home edition on it. I want to completely delete the old OS and start fresh with Lubuntu.

I'm attempting to put Lubuntu 12.10 on one of the computers. One I'm working on right now is a Pentium 4. The entire install process goes successfully, but when I attempt to boot without the live CD, the boot fails. 

I get this error message before any OS boots:

"attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' . 
grub rescue>"

I tried the recommended settings on boot-repair, but the boot still fails and I get the same error message. 

I made boot info URL. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1502160/

Can someone tell me some simple step-by-step directions on what I need to do in order to get this working?

Thank you so much!

----------


## YannBuntu

Welcome among us !

In line 422 of your log ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1502160/ ), we see that your Ubuntu partition (sda1) is 160GB.
This may be an issue as some BIOS cannot boot on partitions ending too far (>100GB) from the start of the disc.

I recommend you use Gparted (from a liveCD) to reduce your sda1 partition to 50GB. (it must still start from the start of the disc).
In the 110GB free space it will create, you can create a data partition (EXT4 format, you can put some documents in it).

----------


## boingo-bo

Hi- (I posted this in the apple forum, but no response yet)

I have been working at repurposing a mid-2009 MacBook Pro (5,5) as dual-boot OS X and Ubuntu 12.04

I have gotten fairly far, but post-installation of Ubuntu, it is failing to boot ubuntu.. This was a machine with a failing HD, and I decided that while I was upgrading the drive, I would make it dual boot

What I have done so far:
1) Single boot install from live 12.04 CD of Ubuntu (worked fine, standard .iso) - I did this to test and make sure ubuntu would install and work ok.

2) erase and re-partition and reinstall of OS X Lion. (partitioned disk... I now have working OS X including the EFI partition, OS X main partition, Recovery partition) In Disk Utility I created additional partiton for linux. + one for shared files. - Created these as hfs+ 

3) Install Refit - Verify that I can boot into OS X fine.

4) Install ubuntu 12.04 --- This seemed to work fine, ( I erased one of the hfs+ partitions, and re-created an ext4 and a swap partition from the free space)
but I had a problem at the end of the install - It gave an error attempting to install grub into the ext4 partition I installed linux on. It have me additional chance to try to re-install grub, I tried to install onto the drive (sda) - I also tried creating a small additional boot partition by dividing up the swap into two partitions, and attempting to install grub onto this.

After this, I tried fixing things with boot-repair, and taking the defaults. at one point previously I also ran the refit partition sync. Now, whether I try booting directly via EFI (option key) or via Refit, the Ubuntu install shows up (as tux penguin under refit, or as "windows" under EFI/option key) - but in both cases I get a black screen with "missing operating system"

Here is my boot-repair pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503917/

I suppose I could just do a re-install of ubuntu, but i want to use this as a learninng experience about the wacky-world of dual boot mac intel.
Thanks!

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks for your feedback. We have little information about MacOS/Ubuntu dualboots. The majority of the ones I saw were using Refit(or Refind) + GRUB2 in the PBR of Ubuntu.

1) By default, when detecting MacOS, Boot-Repair installs GRUB2 in the PBR of Ubuntu. So currently you have GRUB2 in the PBR of your Ubuntu, so Refit should be able to chainload to it. Please update Refit if possible, then reboot and tell us what you observe ?

2) I also saw one case of MacOS dualboot with standard GRUB2 install (either in the MBR or in the ESP, i don't remember). I would test this in a second step. 
To install GRUB2 in your MBR: via Gparted, format your sda7 partition, and make it a BIOS-Boot partition (it must have UNFORMATED filesystem, and a 'BIOS-Boot' flag).
Then run Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> "GRUB location" tab --> select "Place GRUB into: sda" --> untick "Separate /boot/efi" --> Apply. Indicate us the new URL that will appear, then reboot the pc, update Refit if possible, and tell what you observe.

3) If 1 and 2 don't work, try installing GRUB2 in the ESP: run Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> "GRUB location" tab --> tick "Separate /boot/efi" --> Apply. Indicate us the new URL that will appear, then reboot the pc, update Refit if possible, and tell what you observe?

----------


## bitp

Hello! Following the guides, I created a thread for my issue and I'm posting a link to it here. I appreciate your time and help.

UEFI Secure Boot Windows 8 + Ubuntu boot issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102337

----------


## boingo-bo

> Thanks for your feedback. We have little information about MacOS/Ubuntu dualboots. The majority of the ones I saw were using Refit(or Refind) + GRUB2 in the PBR of Ubuntu.
> 
> 1) By default, when detecting MacOS, Boot-Repair installs GRUB2 in the PBR of Ubuntu. So currently you have GRUB2 in the PBR of your Ubuntu, so Refit should be able to chainload to it. Please update Refit if possible, then reboot and tell us what you observe ?
> 
> 2) I also saw one case of MacOS dualboot with standard GRUB2 install (either in the MBR or in the ESP, i don't remember). I would test this in a second step. 
> To install GRUB2 in your MBR: via Gparted, format your sda7 partition, and make it a BIOS-Boot partition (it must have UNFORMATED filesystem, and a 'BIOS-Boot' flag).
> Then run Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> "GRUB location" tab --> select "Place GRUB into: sda" --> untick "Separate /boot/efi" --> Apply. Indicate us the new URL that will appear, then reboot the pc, update Refit if possible, and tell what you observe.
> 
> 3) If 1 and 2 don't work, try installing GRUB2 in the ESP: run Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> "GRUB location" tab --> tick "Separate /boot/efi" --> Apply. Indicate us the new URL that will appear, then reboot the pc, update Refit if possible, and tell what you observe?


@ yanbutu - I previously edited the MBR (similar to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=185 ) - and then attempted to reboot.  I got a grub menu, but then it froze. I added only my sda2, sda6 and sda5 partitions to the MBR using gdisk (on osx) 


When you say "update Refit" I wonder what you mean.  Do you mean re-sync partition?
I think I might repartition things, so that the bootable partition falls within the first 4 partitions and then the hybrid MBR is happier??  I think that the gptsync is not working properly.

----------


## YannBuntu

> When you say "update Refit" I wonder what you mean.  Do you mean re-sync partition?


i don't know if Refit proposes a "refresh" option (equivalent of update-grub for grub), or if you need to reinstall refit, but yes the idea is to make Refit scan again the entries.

----------


## whisperedecho

Hi,

I had Linux Mint 14 dual booted with Windows 7 Home (OEM) on a Sony Vaio laptop and decided to uninstall Linux Mint. I went into the Partition Manager in Windows and deleted the partitions where Linux Mint was residing and assigned the space back to Windows.

I forgot that this would delete GRUB in the process and make my system unbootable. Now I can't boot into Windows at all and I've been able to use the Linux Mint Live CD but even if I try to re-install Linux Mint, now it is saying there are no other operating systems detected even though your program was able to find Windows.

I'm trying to restore the Windows 7 MBR and am not having any success. I've tried several different methods and finally found yours which seems to have helped some.

When I reboot, I get the message "BOOTMGR IS MISSING. Press Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart". I'm having trouble locating my Windows 7 disc to do an MBR recovery.

Here is my pastebin: http://paste2.org/p/2721385

Any ideas on what else I can try? I'm going to keep looking to see if I can find my Windows 7 disc. Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide.

EDIT: Found my Windows 7 disc and am restoring the MBR.

----------


## mörgæs

> *@mörgæs:* what was the resulting URL please? (at least it should have warned that "No OS was found")


Hi, here is the boot info script:
http://paste2.org/p/2722436

It was created by clicking _Create boot info summary_ right after boot, that is without using the repair option.

Let me know if there is more I can provide.

(I know that the clock was not set correctly when I ran the script)

----------


## oldfred

@whisperedecho
Your sda2 is 100MB which is the typical Windows boot partition that should show the bootmgr & /boot/BCD files that it needs to boot with. That partition should be NTFS and have the boot flag. 
But script was not able to mount it, so it either was damaged or perhaps just needs chkdsk. But It may need to be seen as NTFS for any of that to work. I would see what testdisk says about that partition as if NTFS it should have a backup to the partition boot sector and testdisk can restore that.

@mörgæs
Your BootInfo shows no hard drive? Was it not plugged in or is BIOS now not seeing drive?

----------


## YannBuntu

Thanks mörgæs
This showed something to improve: https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1098062

----------


## mörgæs

> @mörgæs
> Your BootInfo shows no hard drive? Was it not plugged in or is BIOS now not seeing drive?


Yes, I found some strange behaviour as seen in the post
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=715

----------


## georgeteo

I tried to uninstall my linux partition (dual boot Linux Mint and Windows 7). I used the program on my windows 7 that deletes my linux partition and integrates it with my windows partition. But then my windows 7 refused to load when I restarted it. I think the problem has to do with my boot loader so I followed the instructions here: 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...pair_in_Ubuntu 
to try to repair it. 

It says the bootloader repair was successful but I still can't boot my windows 7. 

This is the summary thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516480/

I bought my laptop online from HP so I do not have the windows 7 recovery disk. I do, however, have a recovery partition on my laptop (which I did not delete, obviously), but I cannot seem to boot into that either.

Does anyone have any advice?

----------


## sephiao

Hi!

I'm trying to get dual boot working on my laptop for Windows 8 (which was pre-installed) and Ubuntu 12.10.

I have gone through quite a lot of struggling already:
1. It seems there was some Ubuntu installation bug related to Windows UEFI boot.
2. After running boot-repair, I still wasn't able to enter Windows, as I have to disable secure boot (and I think I had to go into Windows to get access to BIOS)

Anyway, I think I ended up reinstalling Windows once (some recovery/restore option they have, as they don't give you the physical DVD's when you buy the computer)(*1) and I can't remember how many times I have reinstalled Ubuntu.

The thing now is: no matter how many times I run boot-repair, it works perfectly as long as I only go into Ubuntu. *First time I run Windows, my PC stops showing me the grub menu* and I cannot run Ubuntu anymore (until I run boot-repair again from live CD).

This is URL boot-repair generates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516559/

I think it's needless to say that there are a lot of partitions of recovery stuff and some other crap which I don't really understand.

Thanks a lot for your time and your help!  :Smile: 

(*1) If possible, I wouldn't like to repeat that ever again  :Brick wall:

----------


## Alaiyo

I posted this earlier and got no response.  Help...please?!?

 *Boot-repair not working!* 
I ran a bunch of recommended updates on my Toshiba Satellite C655 earlier today. Thereafter I could not boot my computer at all. It's a dual installation, and I can't boot either Ubuntu 12.04 or Linux Mint 11 Katya. I decided to try a fresh install, tried booting each system from the live CDs, and that failed. I just burned and tried to boot from the Boot-Repair GUI from YannBuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post10871917, what I got what the following error message at startup:

EDD: Error 0400 reading sector 172696
No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
boot:


The grub is apparently so messed up that I can't boot from anywhere, including the grub> prompt after following the step-by-step instructions in the Ubuntu documentation section. My paths are (hd0, 11). I also tried booting from recovery mode (doesn't work properly), failsafe mode (not installed), nothing has worked. Again, I cannot get in anywhere in order to reach sudo, only grub>. And I can't boot from any live CD, including the Boot-Repair GUI. I've been searching the forums all day. Really screwed here...

_What to do??_ 
 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Georgeteo , Sephiao, and Alaiyo:* please create a new thread THERE and indicate its link here.

----------


## sephiao

> *@Georgeteo , Sephiao, and Alaiyo:* please create a new thread THERE and indicate its link here.


Thanks for the attention, I submitted the post to:



> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...2#post12449662

----------


## cool_thing76

Hi,
I had a dual boot Kububtu and windowsXP. Then I installed Ubuntu 12.10 which boots fine and I can see the Windows partition inside ubuntu but I can't boot to Windows. Here is my boot info created by boot auto repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519635/

Thanx

----------


## YannBuntu

@cool_thing76: please create your own thread too. See my last post above.

----------


## dez93_2000

Hi Yann,
I don't know if this warrants a new thread but i'm happy to make one if so.

Boot repair seems to take AGES, running either from LiveCD or direct from Ubuntu. It's probably been going at least an hour by now, and isn't finished doing "scanning systems (os-prober)".

Any thoughts? Seen this before? I searched the thread but just found people talking about slow downloads...

Thanks!

(Background info in case it's something to do with my system which you might read and say "aha! it's THAT"
sata drive 1 = sda = 500gb ntfs w/ winXP boot that no longer appears on grub since upgrading to 12.10 recently. I did the winXP restore disc, fixmbr (on C:\windows, the only option), and now ubuntu won't boot either, which I knew was a possibility so i'm not worried. Yet!
sata drive 2 = sdb = 500gb ext4 w/ ubuntu boot which was working fine til this morning as per the note above
IDE drive 1 = 300gb? ntfs = winXP boot. Not affected by 12.10 upgrade, i don't think. I never use it to boot. But odd/worrying that there was only 1 windows system noticed by the restore disc...)

----------


## oldfred

Once in a great while we see this issue with either bootinfo script or Boot-Repair which is running the bootinfo script.

Often related to file corruption. Did you have an abnormal shutdown, power failure or force shutdown? That can cause file corruption and then script cannot open a partition.

I might first try chkdsk on NTFS partitions and e2fsck on Linux partitions. I think Boot-Repair tries to run fsck on Linux but may not yet been able to. Yann knows details of his program.

       #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1


And you only can run chkdsk from Windows, so Boot-Repair cannot run it. From Linux you can run some things that do very minor fixes to NTFS and set chkdsk flag so next time you boot NTFS it will run chkdsk.

----------


## dez93_2000

cheers Fred. No abnormalities in shutdowns etc on ubuntu so i'll assume it's the windows disc & give chkdsk a go from the recovery console on the xp disc.
The errant XP disc can be mounted in ubuntu but isn't in fstab... where's the best place to post bootinfoscript outputs in the hope that someone can give it a good eyeball?
In case it's here, the key bit, the XP disc, says:

sda1: __________________________________________________  ________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows XP: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Mounting failed:   fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy

I'll try chkdsk now; if you have any "99% of the time that's due to X" instincts, please share!
Cheers man

Simon

----------


## oldfred

That mount error is usually resolved by chkdsk. If not hope you have a good backup of your data.  :Smile: 

Sometimes it can just be hibernation also, as Ubuntu will usually not open a hibernated system to prevent damage.

----------


## dez93_2000

i guess (hopefully not too much more) time will tell!

re: backup - so although it doesn't show up in grub thus doesn't boot, it'll mount fine (not automatically at ubuntu boot tho) and i can read/write to it just dandy.
He says, hoping that that's still the case when/if i boot back into ubuntu!!

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Dez,
if Boot-Repair hangs when the window says "os-prober", then the problem may be due to the 'os-prober' tool. You can check it by typing 'sudo os-prober' in a terminal.
Please also try Oldfred's suggestions, and have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1064323

----------


## dez93_2000

Hi Yann,

It doesn't hang, it just takes... forever, like 2+ hours. It completed fine and I ran chkdsk last night so I guess we'll see how the chips have fallen!

Cheers

Dez

----------


## pulpo69

> Hi Dez,
> if Boot-Repair hangs when the window says "os-prober", then the problem may be due to the 'os-prober' tool. You can check it by typing 'sudo os-prober' in a terminal.
> Please also try Oldfred's suggestions, and have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1064323


i've a ubuntu12.10/windows8 installation(efi). boot-repair installed.
if i run sudo os-prober, the command gives no output. i don't know why.

----------


## oldfred

@pulpo69
I have never seen anyone run os-prober? 
Not even sure you can run it on its own as it is run as part of sudo update-grub.

If booting with UEFI the os-prober does not work correctly anyway. You have to use Boot-Repair or manually add a correct boot stanza (like the old days).

       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'

----------


## dez93_2000

Hi guys, sorry if this is the wrong place to continue this problem-solve mission - if so please say so (& ideally where I should go). If someone can help me out here i'd be really grateful.

My system was:

sata drive 1 = sda = 500gb ntfs w/ winXP boot
sata drive 2 = sdb = 500gb ext4 w/ ubuntu 12.04 boot
IDE drive 1 = 300gb? ntfs = winXP boot. never use it to boot.

I upgraded ubuntu to 12.10 to solve some problems, but this meant the XP install on sda doesn't appear in grub thus can't be booted. I can access it from ubuntu. I ran fixmbr (resulting in 'no operating systems found', as expected, fixed with boot-repair from liveCD) then chkdsk /p then chkdsk /r. No change - XP install on sda still not recognised

My bootinfoscript output for the XP drive hasn't changed since doing fixmbr & chkdsk:

sda1: __________________________________________________  ________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows XP: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Mounting failed:   fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy

Any thoughts on what's going wrong here? I can mount it when in ubuntu and use as normal.

Many thanks in advance.

Also, does anyone know of a way to say to ubuntu during upgrades "upgrade ubuntu, but there are other drives and they're all fine on grub so for god's sake don't f*** around with them, just leave them alone!"?

Cheers gents

Dez

----------


## oldfred

Grub reinstalls to where ever you originally installed it. New auto installs just install to sda, but if you use Something Else or manual install you can specify where to install grub2's boot loader. 

(BIOS not UEFI) as BIOS uses grub-pc.

       #To see what drive grub2 uses see this  - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub


       #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

----------


## dez93_2000

thanks for this.
Seems grub's on sdb1 (sata drive 2, ubuntu) as i expected based on boot-repair asking whether that drive & only that drive was an external one.

simon@poseidon:~$ sudo debconf-show grub-pc
[sudo] password for simon: 
  grub-pc/kopt_extracted: false
  grub2/kfreebsd_cmdline:
  grub2/device_map_regenerated:
* grub-pc/install_devices: /dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_HD501LJ_S0MUJDWPA15450
  grub-pc/postrm_purge_boot_grub: false
  grub-pc/install_devices_failed_upgrade: true
  grub-pc/disk_description:
* grub2/linux_cmdline:
  grub-pc/install_devices_empty: false
  grub2/kfreebsd_cmdline_default: quiet
  grub-pc/partition_description:
  grub-pc/install_devices_failed: false
  grub-pc/install_devices_disks_changed:
* grub2/linux_cmdline_default: quiet splash
  grub-pc/chainload_from_menu.lst: true
  grub-pc/hidden_timeout: true
  grub-pc/mixed_legacy_and_grub2: true
  grub-pc/timeout: 10
simon@poseidon:~$ sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
/dev/sdb1


Part 2, "to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates" - before I follow this (i've learnt to be wary of following things I don't understand!), do you think it's likely that by changing the location of grub it'll 'find' the sda XP boot? Would running grub from sda probably mean that sda's XP booter gets automounted and therefore that OS can be used, the other XP install isn't changed so'll show up as normal, and ubuntu, though no longer the same drive as grub, is assumedly smarter than XP so isn't bothered?
For ref, here's the top of my current bootinfoscript:

============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 72 for .
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 72 for .
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 72 for .
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/mapper/jmicron_SiRAID and 
    looks at sector 1 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this 
    location and looks in partition 72 for .

As usual, a thousand thank-yous for helping me. I'm not Arabic, but it feels fitting!

----------


## jharris4491

Boot URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1536197/

So when installing Ubuntu 12.10 I selected the option to make a custom install since I had 2 Seperate Drives and I wanted to make sure it did not overwrite the Windows install. After sucessfully installing Ubuntu onto my computer I do not see the option to boot windows when the GRUB boot screen appears. I imagine this is because my MBR is messed up but I would very much like to fix this with out having to reinstall windows again. I can see all the same Windows files on the Hard drive so the install is still present on the drive but Ubuntu/GRUB does not see it.

Please let me know if you need any other information. Thanks for any help.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@jharris:* please use a Windows7 disc this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader , until you get direct access to Windows. Then use Boot-Repair's Recommended Repair to recover your GRUB menu.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* interesting case of Windows8 trying to prevent users to use Linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...38&postcount=9

----------


## pulpo69

@oldfred, i've read that one get an output with os-prober, if more than one system is installed. 
http://askubuntu.com/questions/31442...eturns-nothing

i wanted to see how os-prober is detecting my windows8, because i've working windows8
entry in grub and a not working(always returns back to grub menu).

----------


## RANDOM_HERO_87

@YannBuntu
Hi having some trouble with dual booting an EFI system, I have tried to use boot-repair to no avail.

original post here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...3#post12457673

----------


## fergie716

@ YannBuntu or anyone else who could please help me out..

I started a thread here a week ago and have been troubleshooting my issue with the help of oldfred and other forum staff, I have used Boot-Repair a few times and each time I get the same result, it says my issue is repaired but:



```
Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
```

I do feel like I'm close, I've been racking my brain on how I could get this to work.  If anyone has any insight could you please glance over the thread and may pitch a few ideas?  Thank you

----------


## The Judderman

Hi, I have tried to install Ubuntu alongsied Win8 and having problems. Tried to partition manually, but didn't get it working, so reinstalled Win8, and tried the automatic install alongside Windows, but still not able to boot into Ubuntu.

here is the boot-repair URL

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537472

I hope that you can help me! Otherwise, I'll get rid of Windows and just boot Ubuntu, but would prefer to keep ******* for the very few times I need it.

Thanks.

----------


## oldfred

@fergie716
You had not posted again in your thread, so I assumed you had resolved it. Boot-repair can auto backup & rename Windows boot file if your UEFI only boots Windows.   From Yann in another thread. & please post in your thread.
       To perform this, just run Boot-Repair --> Adv options --> tick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> Apply
Then reboot the PC and please tell us what you observe.


@The Judderman
We have seen one or two others with the locked efi partition. Not sure how that is even possible. But at least one of the previous users was able to unlock it, but did not post details that I remember.

Edit - found reference to the bit that is set, but need to find how to reset it. It is intended for other efi type partitions like a vendor recovery so users would not damage a vendor recovery. If HP is setting it on the efi partition it is wrong. Bug is not really related to current issue.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...fi/+bug/811485



> Partition creators may prevent UEFI firmware from examining and using a  specific partition by setting bit 1 of the Partition Attributes (see  5.3.3) which will exclude the partition as a potential ESP.

----------


## The Judderman

@oldfred

Thank you for getting back to me. I have spent most of today trying to sort this out. There is a bug on launchpad, saying you just need to create another EFI partition and install grub on that, which didn't solve my problem either. 

I'm currently just installing Ubuntu and giving up on Dual boot- If ******* are so keen to make things difficult for their users, then they will be using more and more!

----------


## jharris4491

@YannBuntu or anyone else. I tried the solution outlined but when I ran the commands I was never able to run the first command: bootrec.exe /fixboot

The second command I ran would always work even if I changed drives since the error was always about the operation not being able to work on the current volume. I ran it by doing cd c://. On the off chance it worked I tried then booting it did not work and instead said "Found No Operating System". Just in case I tried to then do the Ubuntu Boot Repair and all the showed up upon restarting ate Ubuntu options. 

I am not sure what was wrong, maybe I should have ran the command on a different drive? Or is something else wrong here? I am not to good with the windows command line as cannot find a ls type of command to list all the drives other than dir which does me no good.

----------


## oldfred

Some windows commands:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...y-environment/

Uses Diskpart & list volumes- Vista but 7 is the same:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...#post5726832#4

----------


## jharris4491

Should I use the second link's method to solve my issue?

----------


## YannBuntu

> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537472


line 881 we see you have a locked ESP.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1090829 may be the bug you saw.
I recommend you create the new ESP inside the first 100GB of your disk, and remove the boot flag from the original ESP.

----------


## jharris4491

Well I tried the outlined solution in the the links posted to me and I have not had any success I can reinstall windows on my harddrive and then restore it later from a back up I made but I would very much like to avoid that headache and time waste with a more elegant solution, so if there is a solution other than the two suggested please let me know.

----------


## oldfred

@   	jharris4491
When you installed Windows to sdb, you had BIOS set to boot from sda, so Windows put the hidden 100MB boot/repair partition on sda. When you installed Ubuntu to sda you overwrote the Windows boot partition.

If you set BIOS to boot sdb and run Windows repairs as suggested by Yann on the install in sdb, it should add the missing boot files to your main install. Windows will boot from one partition without the separate boot partition.

after repairs bootmgr & bcd should then be in your sdb1 partition and then grub can find it to boot it.
       Vista/7 (with 7 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 


I did see one user just copy bootmgr & BCD to his install and edit BCD (as it was repair version) to be his install and it worked.

----------


## The Judderman

> line 881 we see you have a locked ESP.
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1090829 may be the bug you saw.
> I recommend you create the new ESP inside the first 100GB of your disk, and remove the boot flag from the original ESP.


@YannBuntu and OldFred

Thank you for all the time you guys are spending trying to help us get boot problems sorted! I really appreciate all the various posts and help you have put up in the last year or so!!!

Unfortunately, it became too much for me. I had tried your workaround, but didn't get anywhere, so I just wiped Win8 and now enjoy Ubuntu on the whole of the HDD. I hardly use (if ever!) Win anymore anyway!
I've also bought a compaq for my wife, so will try again to dual-boot, so that we do have a win laptop if necessary. Hopefully it won't be a locked ESP too!!!

----------


## jharris4491

@OldFred
I switched my BIOs to first boot to the drive with Windows on it but it seems to have ignored the drive from what I can tell. The setting was saved because I checked the BIOS againg after I noticed it did not work. 

I wonder though if this may help. So at first I had just the 64gb ssd that is now sda and a 2tb HDD for data that I dual booted off of. See that was a bad idea for how small it was I then just installed windows on it and used ubuntu on my laptop. I then later got a larger ssd that I boot windows off of. Due to reasons unknown I was having trouble installing Ubuntu on the older 64gb drive and had to manually remove it and format it from my laptop. From there I installed Ubuntu on my desktop using a bootable USB. So basically my guess is that maybe the boot section was on this 64gb SDD before I formatted it. When I use to boot I was always prompted which version of Windows 7 to boot into and now no longer see that. 

Otherwise I do appologize for being difficult or stupid if I am. And thank you for being so patient and helpful.

----------


## ovmaygad

hi guys. my new laptop have issues while booting. my link is:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542434/
it was successful at beginning. but my 4. attemp of restart, same problem occurs and laptop doesnt open again.
problem is I think the same with that one:
http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot...nit-found.html
help pls, regards..

----------


## oldfred

I think Windows will only do the repairs on the drive that is boot from BIOS and is the primary NTFS partition with the boot flag. 

So you need to set the Windows drive as boot, it will not work but then you have to run a full set of Windows repairs to fix it.

       oldfred's Windows Vista/Win7 repair links posts #7:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9826152
Make sure boot flag is set for any partition you try to repair.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...up-repair.html
http://www.w7forums.com/startup-repair-t441.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...torial148.html

----------


## ovmaygad

> hi guys. my new laptop have issues while booting. my link is:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542434/
> it was successful at beginning. but my 4. attemp of restart, same problem occurs and laptop doesnt open again.
> problem is I think the same with that one:
> http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot...nit-found.html
> help pls, regards..


same again. doesnt open.. new link:
Paste.ubuntu.com/1542517

----------


## oldfred

@ovmaygad
What is sdb? Your 750GB drive?
It shows this:



> Invalid MBR Signature found.


Or it does not have a partition table, so nothing wants to try to open it. I might try testdisk to see if it can find old partitions. It is in the Ubuntu repository or available on most Linux Live  repair ISOs.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
repairs including testdisk info & links
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...st%20Partition

            Instructions
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Fred & other helpers:* next time you see a system which has GRUB prompt and the root partition ends after the 100 first GB of the disk, please:
- first ask the user to indicate the output of *ls -l* at the grub prompt.
- then ask the user to use Gparted in order to either create a /boot partition inside the first 100GB, or (if the root partition starts before the first 80GB) reduce / to make it fit inside the first 100GB.

If this solves the boot problem, then please report it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1081752 , this will help to solve the bug.

----------


## Blackkitten

Will these tool help me to install grub-efi on fakeraid system for dualboot with windows and ubuntu?

P.S. My problem is described here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post12466859

----------


## iMARUF

Thanks a lot. Though I don't need it now, but hopefully it will help when it's required.

----------


## boaznahum

Hi.

Second night I'm wake trying to solve the problem by myself, but no luck...



Log is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557247/


I have two partitions on *GPT* drive, this is not my bootable drive.




   sdc1 - contains Ubuntu Intallation
   sdc2 - Contains /home partition.


Using boot-repair:
  I install grub  it on sdc *without override windows* boot loader. 
 (boot-repair correctly recognized that I have Ubuntu on sdc1)




I add the grub2 entry in windows loader


*And indeed indeed after rebooting I got windows 8 boot menu and Ubuntu in it.*
So far so good - exactly as I planed.

Choosing  'Ubuntu,' grub menu appears  ***BUT*** only with windows entries - which  I have no idea where it take them - *but the point is that no entry for  Linux in grub menu*.


Maybe it is related to the fact that my drive is GPT ? (I created bios grub partition).
Also my BIOS does not support GPT (does it matter ?  I'm not booting from GPT drive).


It is really important to me to leave the DRIVE as GPT. I'm tired of MSDOS table limitation.

Please Help.


Thanks

----------


## fharper1961

After installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I couldn't boot Windows 7 anymore. So I burned a cd and gave Boot-Repair a try.

The steps I followed were:
1/ wrote a backup to a USB key.
2/ recorded a "before" boot info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1558986/
3/ chose the default 1 click repair

After repairing I couldn't boot any OS at all  :Sad:   :Sad:  The after "repairing" info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559026/

Then I couldn't figure out how to use the backup I had made, so now my system is completely unbootable.

I would really like to, at least, be able to restore the backup and boot Ubuntu like I could before using Boot-Repair.

----------


## oldfred

@boaznahum
Have you tried booting from sdc? Since you have multiple drives you should be able to have the Windows boot loader in the Windows drive and the grub boot loader in the Ubuntu drive and just boot grub. No need for a Windows boot loader that uses the Windows version of grub grub4dos.

@fharper1961
You have Windows in UEFI mode on sda and Ubuntu in BIOS mode on sdb. Both must be the same to dual boot. But you may be able to boot by going into UEFI menu and either turning on or off UEFI mode and booting. A lot of hassle. 

You did turn off fast boot? If not you may have major issues. Some only can get back into UEFI/BIOS thru Windows if fast boot is on.

----------


## fharper1961

@oldfred
Thanks for the tips! I think I should try to re-install Ubuntu in UEFI mode. But first I need to get the system to boot again. How can I use the backup I made to get back to the original state before I used Boot-repair for the first time?

----------


## fharper1961

I managed to restore a generic MBR on sdb1, which is the drive I'm using for Ubuntu. But I still haven't figured out how to restore the MBR for sda3 from the backup I made using Boot-Repair.

----------


## boaznahum

Thank for your reply.

From your reply it seems that I wasnt clear enough. My BIOS does not support EFI. 
So My only way is to boot into the active partition which holds Windows boot loader.
Still dont understand why Boot Reapir didnt add ubuntu OS to grub menu. Or maybe it was added conditionaly such that it check for BIOS that support EFI ?

----------


## oldfred

@boaznahum
Your grub menu shows two Windows boot entries. And yes you are just BIOS. It does not matter that Ubuntu drive is gpt. 

I have used gpt on Ubuntu boot drives and booted my XP install in MBR. Only when I got my new SSD and had to turn on AHCI and did not have the AHCI drivers for XP did I stop booting XP.  :Smile: 

You show no Linux kernels anywhere. Fstab is showing an old /boot that was a NTFS partition sdb5. But Ubuntu can only have Linux formatted partitions for all of its system. Generally desktops do not need a separate /boot. It looks like the /boot entry in fstab was commented out, perhaps Boot-Repair knew it was not valid and removed it. 

You can either reinstall or chroot into your install and run updates to reinstall the kernels. Boot-Repair can help with a chroot.

----------


## inshallah573

Hi all,

I'm struggling to dual boot ubuntu 12.10 and windows 8 on a new fujitsu AH512 laptop. Here's the story.

After figuring out how to disable secure boot I successfully installed ubuntu 12.10 64 bit.  After install I got no grub or other boot loader - it just went straight to linux. It all worked fine and I used it for a while.

I then tried to boot windows. Pressing F12 gave me a boot menu, one of them being windows boot manager. I selected that and windows ran fine.

I then shut down windows and tried booting again. This time, instead of booting directly to linux (still no bootloader), it booted straight to windows 8. So windows has 'fixed' something in the boot process.

Pressing F12 on boot gave me several options including windows boot manager and ubuntu. When ubuntu is selected, the screen flashes and goes back to the boot menu. Selecting windows boot manager runs windows OK.

I tried running boot-repair and it fails with esp-locked. (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565467/)

I then shrank my windows partition a bit and created a 300 MB FAT32 partition after my 75 GB windows partition (so, in the first 100G). Gave it the boot flag and re-ran boot-repair. Boot repair fails with the same error.

I went to advanced and looked at the install location for grub and it says "Separate /boot/efi partition SDA2@. This is the original partition (boot flag not selected). The one I created is SDA8. However, I can't change the setting in boot-repair to SDA8. I tried formatting SDA8 as FAT32 in gparted and no change.

I am not desperate to get windows back (it would be nice). If I can just get it to boot linux I'd be happy for a bit.

I also tried changing the boot flag to my ext4 linux partition and it still boots windows.

Can anyone help?

Many thanks,

David

----------


## The Judderman

@David, I also had a locked ESP situation on a new HP laptop, that I didn't manage to resolve! I ended up just getting rid of Windows and giving all the space to Ubuntu!!! Very frustrating!!!

@YannUbuntu, after my initial failings with my HP laptop, I then tried to dual-boot on my wife's new Compa (being of the same company I was anticipating the same issues). Hwever, I installed, couldn't boot into Linux initially, but ran boot-repair from a liveUSB, and it all fixed automagically without any problems, so thank you very much!!! I can now dual boot on that laptop, even if I can't on my main laptop. (not that I will be doing that very often!!!) Thanks for your work in supporting us all!

----------


## inshallah573

Thanks Judderman. For the moment I've resolved the issue by reinstalling linux and all my software, and I'll just have to not boot windows again. The way I feel about MS right now, I can live with that.

I don't really have any particular reason to run windows, but it annoys me that I've paid for it and can't use it. Perpetuates the good old MS requirement for linux users of 'send your cheque to MS for the licence and throw the disk in the bin'.

----------


## oldfred

If you have the locked issue, please create a login to launchpad and report that it applies to you. They work on bugs with most bug reports or most critical to Linux.

You can have only one efi partition and with gparted that is set with the boot flag. Only the efi FAT32 partition near the start of the drive should have boot flag.

       grub-efi fails to install with Input/output error - locked efi
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1090829
Some find chkdsk on efi partition helps, others backup, reformat and restore as current work arounds.

----------


## inshallah573

Bug report added.

----------


## DaBungalow

My problem is described here.  I am going to try the advanced boot-repair but need help doing it.  Here is the BootInfo.

----------


## oldfred

@DaBungalow
I do not see anything specific. And intermittent issues are the worst to resolve. Have you looked in your log files. I use Log File Viewer, but the files are in /var/log and there are many. I usually look at dmesg first.

Also you have a very large / lwhich is typical of a default install. It just is that now drives are a lot larger. I normally try to install in 25GB and then have rest of drive as data or perhaps /home and maybe a shared NTFS if dual booting.  If you look at line 298 you will see some essential boot files at 219 and one at 752 which also means all the rest of the system files are scattered all over your drive. Better to have all system files closer to each other and data scattered.

----------


## DaBungalow

> @DaBungalow
> I do not see anything specific. And intermittent issues are the worst to resolve. Have you looked in your log files. I use Log File Viewer, but the files are in /var/log and there are many. I usually look at dmesg first.
> 
> Also you have a very large / lwhich is typical of a default install. It just is that now drives are a lot larger. I normally try to install in 25GB and then have rest of drive as data or perhaps /home and maybe a shared NTFS if dual booting.  If you look at line 298 you will see some essential boot files at 219 and one at 752 which also means all the rest of the system files are scattered all over your drive. Better to have all system files closer to each other and data scattered.


So I did a total reinstall and that didn't fix the issue.  I am also having issues with not being able to shutdown the computer using the GUI.  I have to go straight to the terminal and use 

```
sudo shutdown -P now
```

 to get the stupid thing to power off.

As for files spread all over, when I rebooted I set up a separate partition for /boot.  Was that okay and did it consolidate all of the files into one partition?

On last thing.  I want to post the dmesg file for you to look at but I first would like to know if a boot into a kernel that works would provide a useful dmesg.  If it does, is there a way to post the file without actually having to post the whole code into the actual forum?

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair suggests the separate /boot for those with issues. That includes grub & the kernel. 
I tend to prefer the smaller / so all system files are together. But I install many systems and share data so what works for me is not always the best for everyone else.

Boot-Repair uses pastebin to post the long results it creates. I do not know details on using pastebin.

I doubt if posting the entire thing helps, especially on the one that works. You want to go back to the one that did not work in the log history. 
I look thru dmesg for errors, repeated attempts at loading or mounting something and eventual failure, or very long times between entries. 

Some systems need extra boot parameters to work or work well, but I do not know details. You can use e on grub menu and add a boot parameter to try. But best to see if someone had similar issue with same system.

Mostly on video as that is a common issue, but also other boot parameters.How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


Most of this is for older systems.
http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Docum...parameters.txt
noapic nolapic noapci noirqpoll nosmp irqpoll
http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentat...parameters.txt


       With 11.04:SandyBridge
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817374
acpi_osi=linux pci=noacpi
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900897

            [SOLVED] UEFI Boot Problems 
quiet splash vt.handoff=7 rootdelay=90 reboot=a,w
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857639

----------


## RonCam

I see YannUbuntu has a very popular utility.  I just noted this is a 'Variants' forum, so I hope no one minds that I have LinuxMint.  Can you help me.  :Smile: 

I have system with a motherboard about 5-7 years old with a triple-boot to Windows 2000 Pro, Windows 7 Pro, and LinuxMint 12.  The MBR was set up to go to Windows 7 first and from that boot menu, to any of the three operating systems.

A couple of weeks ago the Mint menu selection stopped working, by giving only a black screen that required a hard system reset, to recover.  

This has happed in the past when I only knew about EasyBCD.  Since it's already installed on the MS operating system, I ran it several times, but unlike before, each time it failed: the Mint menu selection was still 'dead'.

Searching for an alternative utility, I discovered and installed Boot-Repair into Mint, after 'getting into' this operating system with a utility that locates and starts a 'dead' Linux installation, I imagine by bypassing a damaged grub.  

Once Mint was running, and Boot-Repair installed from its PPA, I selected the default repair.  However, Boot-Repair aborted before going to completion, with this error message, in the command window:



```
ron@mint12-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-pc : Depends: grub-gfxpayload-lists but it is not installable
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
```

Then I followed the directions to save a bootinfo summary, should the repair fail.  I suspect my MBR is now gone, and am wondering if that was saved somewhere and is waiting be restored, if only I can get the utility to go to completion:
http://paste2.org/p/2822778

Can someone evaluate my bootinfo and advise as to my next step?  :Confused:

----------


## oldfred

I do not know EasyBCD, but it uses grub4dos to chain load to a grub install in a Partition boot sector or PBR. I see boot script now shows the mbr.bin files. So both the mbr.bin has to point to the correct grub and the grub in the PBR has to be updated when grub is updated in system.

But since you have multiple drives why not install grub to sdb or sdc if they also are internal drives. Then you can boot grub directly?

If you are in your install you should be able to run this to install grub to sdb.

       sudo grub-install /dev/sdb

But you may need to do this so on future updates grub reinstalls to correct place.
       #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions


       #To see what drive grub2 uses to reinstall see this  - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub

You can get help on EasyBCD here:
http://neosmart.net/blog/
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Linux
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu

----------


## RonCam

> ... since you have multiple drives why not install grub to sdb or sdc [but only] if they are *also* internal drives. Then you can boot grub directly?


Sorry that sdb and sdc appeared as internal drives on the summary. Has my neglecting to say otherwise has led you to very kindly explain in detail how to solve the problem -- by using these drives to receive the grub installation?  

Please let me know how much of your reply relates to getting grub to work again in its original location, and that would be on sda9.  Can I do this with Boot-Repair?

For reference, sda10 is root, sda11 is swap, and sda12 is home.  I'm looking at the drives now, in Disk Utility.  

You probably have this in your answer, but I'm afraid I'm too much of a 'noob' to see where the directions for installing grub on the external USB drives leaves off, and where the directions for installing it to the internal (sda) drive begins!  :Confused:  

Thanks, your patience is appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

I do not know how to fix EasyBCD. But if you install grub2 to sdb or sdc then you can boot Ubuntu directly. EasyBCD may then be able to use the install in the MBR as that is a lot more reliable than an install to a partition.

Once you have booted then you may be able to force grub into a partition, but it does not like to install there.
Boot-Repair may also let you force grub to a partition.

My standard instructions say not  to install to a partition, but in your case you may want to. 

       sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello




> ```
> ron@mint12-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> or been moved out of Incoming.
> ...


I guess you followed the previous commands given by B-R (dpkg, and install -f), but they gave no error?
If yes, then your easiest way to fix your broken packages/dependencies is to use an Ubuntu disk this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation

----------


## RonCam

> I do not know how to fix EasyBCD.


Sorry I confused the thread by mentioning the name of EasyBCD. I would expect everyone here to be experts on Boot-Repair, but not EasyBCD! 




> ... if you install grub2 to sdb or sdc then you can boot Ubuntu directly. EasyBCD may then be able to use the install in the MBR as that is a lot more reliable than an install to a partition.


 Thanks for your patience in explaining that again.  I think it's what you said the first time, but I thought I must be misunderstanding ... since I didn't know it would work, to have /swap, /root and /home on an internal drive, and the corresponding /boot, with grub, on an external USB drive (as are /sdb and /sdc).




> Boot-Repair may also let you force grub to a partition.


May I guess, this would be done somewhere in the Advanced Configuration?




> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
> ```
> 
> #Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, *do not choose partitions*


The part about not choosing a partition is interesting, because I thought I saw a progress message while Boot-Repair was running to the effect it was trying to install grub into sda10.  But sda9 is /boot -- sda10 is /root.  Unfortunately these progress messages so far as I know are not saved for future reference.  

Would I not want to force grub into /boot, should it 'try' to go elsewhere?  At any rate, this is what I recall about the 'old' grub.  
I see 'the boss' :LOL:  is recommending an different approach, bypassing Boot-Repair altogether.  Perhaps I should try this next?  Anyway, I am learning a lot ...

----------


## RonCam

> I guess you followed the previous commands given by B-R (dpkg, and install -f), but they gave no error?


So far as I can recall, yes.  I followed the prompts as to what to put into the command line, and cut and pasted to avoid errors.  Things didn't abort until the end, with the posted text.



> If yes, then your easiest way to fix your broken packages/dependencies is to use an Ubuntu disk this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation


OK will go ahead, and in my case, would it be best to do what's described there with my LinuxMint 12 disc?  Will follow that link, next, and get back if this doesn't work out.  

In the time since writing my request for help, I have tried twice more with Boot-Repair: once the same installation inside LinuxMint, and the second time, the Debian boot disc with the utility pre-installed.  Now it's a little different: I don't get to go so far, and make command line entries, finishing up with an abortive stop in the command box.

Now after I click the button, and the scanning completes, there is immediately a message telling me to create a 'bis' and forward it, followed by a smooth program termination when the button is clicked.

The following are from the utility (1) as installed (in Mint) and (2) as run from the live Debian disc:



```
http://paste2.org/p/2825935
http://paste2.org/p/2825952
```

I thought these might show something of interest, to _YannBuntu_.  By the way (I saw the post on SourceForge from someone with problems) the Debian disc is booting fine, even though with some distros i need the parameter radeon.modeset=0, to avoid a black screen.  I have one of the Radeon/AMD graphics cards that's prone to do this.

----------


## oldfred

I guess I did not realize all your other drivers were external. But that is not critical to having grub in the external to boot with if need be. You just could not use an external drive with EasyBCD as then it may not be there.

I do not have any external drives, but several flash drives. I actually do a full install of grub (not Ubuntu) to every flash drive and manually create a grub.cfg which can boot multiple installs on any of my internal drive. 
But you can still have a grub install on an external pointing to an install on the internal and just directly boot that in an emergency.

If installing grub to a PBR, it really does not matter whether it is /boot or / (root), just never to a NTFS partition.

----------


## amg11901

I need some help. My windows just dont boot, Ive tried everything. After doing a recommended boot repair fix, the only information that I have is 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606937/

Any help is welcome.

Adrian

----------


## oldfred

@amg11901
You do not have any LInux. Boot-Repair is more for LInux, but will make minor fixes to boot lloader or move boot flag.
You may need chkdsk or other Windows repairs from your Windows repairCD.
       Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html


       How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader

----------


## ode

Hello, I have Ubuntu 12.10 Secure Remix and Windows 8 installed in a dual boot (using Secure boot).

When I first installed and started the computer it would give me a message about 'Access denied' when trying to start Grub. Windows would then start.

After Googling for a while I ran boot-repair from a USB key with secure remix on it, clicked advanced options and clicked 'Secure Boot' box in grub options and clicked apply. Now the computer restarted, Grub worked and I could boot Ubuntu in Secure Boot, but Windows would not boot from Grub.

I ran boot-repair again and this time clicked 'Recommended repair'. Now when I rebooted I was in my original situation with the 'Access denied' message when it tried to start Grub, Windows then booted.

Now I have run the advanced repair (only change I made was to click the 'Secure Boot' box) again (so I can get into Ubuntu, which I need to use to do my work) but none of the Windows entries can boot once again.

My current Boot-Info URL (created in Ubuntu in Secure Boot, while Windows cannot boot) is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1618203/

I appreciate any help you can give me to get Windows to boot.

Cheers

----------


## oldfred

May be best to turn secure boot off. 
Also turn off fast boot as with some systems you can only get into UEFI menu from Windows with it on.

Boot-Repair will create backup Windows boot files and create boot entries to those. Are you booting from the entries in 25_custom not the os_prober which still has a bug?

       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'


       How Boot-Repair works with UEFI systems - post 687 Dec 15, 2012
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=69
How Boot-Repair fixes a Ubuntu with grub-pc with efi Windows
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=516
Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot
signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.

----------


## ode

I turned off Secure Boot (you can't do this directly in my Bios, you just have to select 'Legacy Support (UEFI First)' rather than just 'UEFI' in the boot order menu. Now on another page of the bios it says 'Secure Boot - Disabled' or similar.
There is no option to turn off fast boot in bios, so I couldn't do this.

I rebooted ('ubuntu' is the top of my boot order in bios) and a black screen shows for around half a second saying 'Secure Boot disabled'. Then Grub comes up. Now the 25_custom boot entry for Windows boot entry boots Windows. Ubuntu also boots correctly from Grub.

So, now I know Windows can boot in Secure Boot (without Grub) from when I repaired with 'Recommended repair' and it booted after failing to load Grub. I know Ubuntu can boot in Secure Boot when I turn it on, but then the Windows entries in Grub (which work with Secure Boot turned off) now don't work.

Secure boot seems like a good idea and I'd like to use it. I'm not so  bothered about Ubuntu running without it but Windows (which I don't  know anywhere near as well as Linux) and is targeted by attacks I don't  feel as comfortable about.

1. Any idea's why the Windows entries don't work when Secure Boot is turned on?

2. Do you know about the progress of Secure Boot support in the version of Ubuntu currently being developed? Is it improving?

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

They are still making improvements to grub working with UEFI. But it seems to be complex and each of about 4 or so  vendors of UEFI to computer manufacturers each have bugs and then the customization for each vendor have added other issues. 

One example, other Lenovo's have worked.
       Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619

----------


## daniel42

Hey guys, i am supposed to post to this thread when i cant fix my problem with boot-repair, so here we go:

I've bought a Packard Bell PC with Windows 8 preinstalled, 1 hard drive (500GB), 8 GB RAM.  Since I don't want to use Windows I grabbed the Ubuntu 12.10 Live-CD and installed it right over any preexisting system. The install dialogue said that it would erase any existing data on the hard drive. Installations went fine, disk checks went fine, but the system does not boot.

Right after the packard bell logo the following error message appears: "no boot disk detected or disk has failed". I tried boot-repair several times, reinstalled grub, reinstalled Ubuntu, wiped the hard drive, nothing changes. What can I do to fix this problem?

This is the boot-repair report for my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1632516/

I appreciate your help.

Daniel

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi Daniel,

disable SecureBoot in your BIOS, then try the Recommended Repair again.
If still not good, disable UEFI in the BIOS, use Gparted to format the disk in MsDos, and reinstall Ubuntu.

----------


## war59312

Whooooooo! Awesome job!

Helped fixed my problem...

See my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112820

Thanks a ton. Killer app!

Before Log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633102/

After Log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633144/

Oh wow, you also fixed x11vnc for me.  :Smile: 

Been broken since the update to 12.10 and now its working great again.

Update: "ipv6.disable=1" is what killed x11vnc. Not sure why I never double checked that.

Well cfq got turned off and ipv6 got turned back on. Whoops!

Thankfully I take detailed notes of changes I made. hehe




> Oct 18th 2011: Changed I/O Scheduler for sdb (RAID) to [cfq] (Completely Fair Queuing):
> 
> Change:
> 
> 1.) echo cfq | sudo tee /sys/block/sdb/queue/scheduler
> 
> 2.) sudo gedit /etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash elevator=cfq"
> 
> 3.) sudo update-grub
> ...

----------


## daniel42

Hey YannBuntu, disabling SecureBot and running boot-repair again did the trick for an unencrypted Ubuntu 12.10. Thanks a lot for that! (Do you or boot-repair have Flattr?)

However, I would like to encrypt my system. I reinstalled Ubuntu with the encryption option and repeated the same steps on the now encrypted system. Grub is running then and shows the option to boot Ubuntu as well, but dies afterwards ("Busy Box, gave up waiting for root device"). As far as I know the preboot authentication is missing. Do you have an advice for this issue?

This is the report for the enrypted Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633502/

----------


## Mastroph

I was pointed here by boot-repair after it didn't fix the problem I was having. I am running Windows 7 at the moment and used a cd to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 Desktop i386. I chose the install inside Windows option. I'm not sure if it didn't install correctly, or my problem is just a GRUB thing. 
Here's my report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633917/
Thanks for your time!  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@Mastroph
Welcome to the forums.

Not many of us know wubi, including me. But I think someone did post that they changed with 12.04. Now you can only download the Windows wubi installer inside Windows and cannot install from liveCD. 

Found it:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePango.../UbuntuDesktop



> Wubi (the Ubuntu installer for Windows) is not available as an option on  the Ubuntu Desktop/DVD any more. Instead, it is now a separate  download.


 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubiwubi

----------


## Mastroph

> @Mastroph
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Not many of us know wubi, including me. But I think someone did post that they changed with 12.04. Now you can only download the Windows wubi installer inside Windows and cannot install from liveCD. 
> 
> Found it:
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePango.../UbuntuDesktop
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense. Thanks very much!

----------


## YannBuntu

*@daniel42:* sorry, I can't help much for encryption. The only thing I know is that you need to decrypt partitions before using Boot-Repair.

----------


## kgeo

Hello all,

after upgrade from 10 (lucid) to 12.04 in a dual boot laptop: Xp+Ubuntu I couldn't boot.
I followed instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
where I followed the 2nd option on a live cd of 12.04 and repairing boot with boot-repair.
Unfortunately, now my pc won't even start (Acer Aspire 3633)!

During the first reboot I saw the grub menu without a windows entry and when I tried to boot linux there was just a black screen saying something about "autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed".

Here my reports: before repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638744/ and after http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638758/

any help?

----------


## monkblah

Following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, I download and boot the live CD (xubuntu 12.10 64bit); install and run boot-repair:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
```

...and start it. Get the message: 

*"Please close all your package managers (Software Center, Update Manager, Synaptic, ...). Then try again."
*
But I have no package managers running, so I'm stuck.

I've seen that a few people have gotten this problem, but haven't seen a solution to it yet.

----------


## kgeo

> Hello all,
> 
> after upgrade from 10 (lucid) to 12.04 in a dual boot laptop: Xp+Ubuntu I couldn't boot.
> I followed instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
> where I followed the 2nd option on a live cd of 12.04 and repairing boot with boot-repair.
> Unfortunately, now my pc won't even start (Acer Aspire 3633)!
> 
> During the first reboot I saw the grub menu without a windows entry and when I tried to boot linux there was just a black screen saying something about "autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed".
> 
> ...


ps: I followed this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair.../#.URoADfI5i5I and managed to add windows entry in my grub list at startup BUT still can't boot linux!!!

----------


## daniel42

> Hey YannBuntu, disabling SecureBot and running boot-repair again did the trick for an unencrypted Ubuntu 12.10. Thanks a lot for that! (Do you or boot-repair have Flattr?)
> 
> However, I would like to encrypt my system. I reinstalled Ubuntu with the encryption option and repeated the same steps on the now encrypted system. Grub is running then and shows the option to boot Ubuntu as well, but dies afterwards ("Busy Box, gave up waiting for root device"). As far as I know the preboot authentication is missing. Do you have an advice for this issue?
> 
> This is the report for the enrypted Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633502/


After several attempts to install Ubuntu with full disk encryption I checked "use LVM" as well (with SecureBoot beeing disabled). After doing this everything runs fine, without any errors at all (shows correct boot loader, asks for passphrase, booting ubuntu).

Thanks for your help YannBuntu!

----------


## mkbrichter

New to Linux, having trouble understanding what to do next with a dual boot system that boots no probs into Windows ... but just gives me the grub prompt when I try to get into Ubuntu?

After following as many instructions as I can - I'm stuck.

Followed this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

But after the "Recommended Repair" still no joy -straight back into the grub prompt.

The URL output by Boot Repair is here:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639293/

What is the next step?

----------


## oldfred

@kgeo
You seem to be booting, so Boot-Repair cannot make any more fixes. But X11 is a video issue. May be best to start your own thread and post what video chip you have. Have you tried nomodeset from grub menu?
       Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> GRUB options tab --> tick "Add kernel option: nomodeset" --> Apply

 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


@monkblah
If you are sure you have closed all other applications, I do not know what to suggest. You can run bootinfoscript which is part of the BootRepair BootInfo report. It just is Boot-Repair gives more info and usually auto repairs. 
       Boot Info Script courtesy of forum members meierfra & Gert Hulselmans
Boot Info Script 0.61 is released April 2, 2012
boot_info_script.sh" file renamed to "bootinfoscript
http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot...foscript/0.61/
Page with instructions and link to above new download:
http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/


@mkbrichter
You have wubi. Boot-Report tried to run fsck on root.disk, but reports a zero length file. Did your wubi install get deleted?

----------


## monkblah

> @monkblah
> If you are sure you have closed all other applications, I do not know what to suggest. You can run bootinfoscript which is part of the BootRepair BootInfo report. It just is Boot-Repair gives more info and usually auto repairs.


Hi oldfred -- yes I am quite sure nothing else was running. I just boot the live xubuntu 12.10 cd, start a terminal and run the commands as instructed. Willing to help debug if that would help.

Meanwhile, I downloaded the secure ubuntu remix which has boot-repair already installed and that seemed to work. It reported an error, however, and I still cannot boot. Perhaps you or someone else could help me:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640199/

----------


## oldfred

Did you check off that you have the separate /boot.  But it does not look like grub2  is installed at all, so just an update of grub to the MBR is not working.

Boot-Repair can help you chroot into your install and reinstall grub2 from command line.

Once chrooted, sudo not required:
       apt-get update #resync package index
apt-get upgrade #newest versions of all packages, update must be run first

    apt-get install grub-pc grub-common    
or
       apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common

----------


## rudi2

Hello all,

I have setup a new dynamic partition in windows and afterwards the grub doesn't start at all. The PC restarts again and again. 

I have run boot-repair, unfortunately it didn't work:
1st attempt - grub install failed both on sda1 and sda2 
2nd attempt I didn't come to grub install. 

the url is 
paste.ubuntu.com/1670859/

my release is 10.04 LTS

Thanks
Rudi

----------


## oldfred

Dynamic partitions do not work with LInux. And per Microsoft it is a one way conversion. You have to back up everything. Delete all partitions, create new basic partitions, reinstall and restore your data. 

       Microsofts offical policy is a full backup, erase dynamic partitions and create new basic partitions. There is no undo.
Dynamic volume is a Microsoft proprietary format developed together with Veritas (now acquired by Symantec) for logical volumes.
You may be use a third-party tool, such as Partition Wizard MiniTool or EASEUS to convert a convert a dynamic disk to a basic disk without having to delete or format them.
I've never used any of these and so I can't be sure they will work.Be sure to have good backups as any major partition change has risks.

It seems most of the Windows conversion tools are changing that only the paid version supports the dynamic partition change. You may want to search download sites for older version.

   Used EASEUS Partition Master -  free version used to  include conversion
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248
EASEUS Partition Master - The free home edition converted both dynamic partitions into basic partitions in less than 5 minutes!!
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

   Several users have used this, it has a liveCD download to use but you have to use the non-free version:
MiniTool Partition Wizard Professional Edition 5.2 to convert without loss of data the disk from dynamic disk to a basic disk.
also used Partition Wizard to set an existing partition logical instead of primary
Converted from dynamic with MiniTool, & repaired windows
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779529
http://www.partitionwizard.com/conve...asic-disk.html
Partition wizard repaired NTFS partition table that gparted could not see with disk label error
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112005

   Posts by oldfred & srs5694
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705481
SFS converting:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...asic-disk.html
Post 96 using sfdisk - must have only 4 partitions
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...c-disk-10.html
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309044
Also used testdisk
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675420
Used testdisk but see caveats in Post#7:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669418

----------


## rudi2

Thanks oldfred for the hint with testdisk. 

I ran testdisk, boot repair and now is everything ok again.

rudi

----------


## monkblah

Just wanted to update this thread on my issue in case it can help someone else.

To review, I installed kubuntu 12.10 to my hard drive, but the drive would not boot. Boot Info Script kept reporting "No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda" even after I tried to redo grub, run Boot-Repair, etc.

I ended up fooling around with the bios settings, reinstalling ubuntu (this time it was xubuntu 12.10)...this time it worked.

Not 100% sure why it worked the second time and not the first, but I suspect it might have been the bios settings. On the first install I had 

*Boot Mode Selection  :        UEFI and Legacy
*
...which I changed to 

*Boot Mode Selection  :        Legacy only
*
(For the record my motherboard is a Gigabyte 970A-D3 , Rev. 3.0)

I don't fully understand UEFI and how it works. There is some info on it *here*, but this seems to deal more with dual boot windows/ubuntu situations, not exactly what I was dealing with...and some of the stuff it talks about, like "Secure Boot", are not it my bios...so I'm not completely clear on if that's just a different name for UEFI or not.

Does UEFI prevent you from changing the MBR somehow?

So in any event, now I have "Legacy only" boot in the bios, and ubuntu does boot correctly.

What I still wonder is -- will I have problems in the future not having UEFI boot? Will it be a problem, for instance, if I wanted to install windows to dual boot on this machine? What about windows in virtualbox or something like that? 

If UEFI was the problem originally (again, I can't say for sure it's the case since I haven't tried to reinstall again- having already spent many hours on this I don't really have the time to do too many more time-consuming experiments), should not the ubuntu installer have detected this an either set it up correctly or warned me? 

Anyhow, it is at least working now. Like I said I'm mostly posting this just in case it might help someone else. However, if anyone has knowledge of UEFI and can provide further insights they would certainly be most welcome to do so!

----------


## oldfred

UEFI is a totally differnt way to boot. It does not use MBR, but has an efi partition that serves the same purpose as the MBR, but in effect is like having many MBRs as every system can have its boot loader in the efi partition.

Part of the issue with UEFI is that it needs gpt partitioning. Windows will only boot from UEFI with gpt partitioning and with gpt partitioning will only boot with UEFI.
Ubuntu will boot in either BIOS or UEFI from gpt partitions.

If you have installed in BIOS mode and want Windows in the future you should have drive with MBR(msdos) partitioning. 
If installing with gpt partitioning you may want efi partition at start of drive even if in BIOS mode now. It is not large and give flexibility to change to UEFI in future.

----------


## monkblah

Hi oldfred, please let me know if this thread is not the appropriate place for this discussion. But since it seems UEFI is growing in prevelance, it might be useful for many people, as well as  myself, to clarify some of these points.

First, do you know if the ubuntu installer understands and recognizes UEFI and gpt partitions? I don't think it offered me those options when I did the install. It would seem that this would be the correct place to handle those issues.

Second, I did google gpt partitions and tried to learn about them. It isn't clear to me, are gpt and mbr mutually exclusive schemes? If I have an mbr partitioned disk, must I nuke it and reinstall everything if I want it to have gpt partitions? Or can I set up gpt on some partions and keep mbr on others? Or, if I can only have one, can one convert one schem to the other or do you need to start from scratch?

Third, and sorry for my ignorance, but if I can boot ubuntu and windows from "Legacy" mode, why would I want UEFI?

----------


## Bartle

hello,
i wanted to install linux and win7 on my system.
but after installation of linux, grub2 didnt show win7. now i tried the boot-repair, but still no change to the grub2-list at start.

http://paste2.org/p/2900802

i have no clue how to fix grub2 to use linux and win7 in dualboot. would be great if some1 could help if its not too difficult to explain. with some skill i could use the forumsearch, but i have no idea where to look.

greetings
bart

----------


## oldfred

@Bartle
I would install a Windows boot loader to sda only and see if Windows boots directly. Script shows partition and files are there. Perhaps the FIBMAP: error is preventing the os-prober from finding Windows? You can manually add a Windows boot stanza to 40_custom.

gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
#update grub menu
sudo update-grub

I changed UUID to yours from Boot scrip.


```
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
    insmod ntfs
    set root=(hd0,1)
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 64E8BAF3E8BAC31A
    chainloader +1
}
```

----------


## oldfred

@monkblah

If you have a new UEFI/BIOS system, you can get two boot options on Ubuntu (and Windows) installers. One will be UEFI and the other BIOS/legacy/CSM or whatever.  How you boot from UEFI menu is how it installs.

MBR and gpt are totally different ways to partition a drive. Entire drive must be one or the other, but I have several drives, some gpt and some MBR.
       MBR details including 2TiB limit and GPT link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record

       Converting to or from GPT
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
You then need to use gdisk to convert from gpt to MBR
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html#gpt2mbr


       GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  srs5694 post #@:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901
GPT or MBR
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625285

If legacy works, then you do not have to have UEFI. 

UEFI and gpt are the new ways, BIOS and MBR are now very old, but well understood. But gpt is recommended for SSD and required for drives over 2TiB. Windows only boots from gpt drives with UEFI. I now use gpt on all my new drives, but still have BIOS. And newest drive I left an efi partition as I may move drive to a new system this year & it will be UEFI.

----------


## Bartle

thx for your fast help - even though it want needed anymore.

i was away since my last post and when i came back everything was working.
strange.

thx anyway  :Very Happy: .

----------


## oldfred

@Bartle

See Boot-Repair even works when you not looking.  :Smile:

----------


## bisby

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556540/

2 storage drives, 1 windows 8 drive, 1 ubuntu 12.10 drive. 1 ubuntu 12.10 live flash-drive

Previously my windows 8 drive would get wiped when installing to my 12.10 drive... so i unplugged the windows 8 ssd while installing. Now no matter what drive I boot to, I get nothing (except for the USB drive, it still works).

when I select a drive to boot to i get an UEFI windows boot manager option... and that successfully boots directly to windows.

Edit:
Tried EasyBCD 2.2 to no avail. A reinstall of ubuntu seemed to have done the trick.

----------


## oldfred

It looks like a Windows install in sda in BIOS mode, Windows on sdc in UEFI mode and Ubuntu in sdd with no efi partition and grub in MBRs. 

Drive sde seems to have some partition issue. But it is the MBR partition entry that is wrong, but no gpt partitions shown. The MBR exists only to make sure older tools like fdisk will not work on a gpt drive. Creating a partition may fix entry.

I would add an efi partition at the beginning of sdd and let Boot-Repair or manually convert the install to UEFI. Boot-Repair will uninstall grub-pc (BIOS) and install grub-efi (UEFI). To chain load then the Windows entry in grub on sdd has to have the UUID of the efi partition on the Windows drive. 

       Installing Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 on Asus K95V laptop HD/SSD (EFI) Two drives. Details in post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116610
UEFI dual boot two drives - HP
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072950
UEFI dual boot two drives see #14 on how edit UUID to Windows efi partiton
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2031836


Os-prober does not yet work with UEFI, so you can use Boot-Repair or manually add boot stanzas with efi and correct UUID.
       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
'Windows UEFI loader'
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'

----------


## bisby

> It looks like a Windows install in sda in BIOS mode, Windows on sdc in UEFI mode and Ubuntu in sdd with no efi partition and grub in MBRs. 
> 
> Drive sde seems to have some partition issue. But it is the MBR partition entry that is wrong, but no gpt partitions shown. The MBR exists only to make sure older tools like fdisk will not work on a gpt drive. Creating a partition may fix entry.
> 
> I would add an efi partition at the beginning of sdd and let Boot-Repair or manually convert the install to UEFI. Boot-Repair will uninstall grub-pc (BIOS) and install grub-efi (UEFI). To chain load then the Windows entry in grub on sdd has to have the UUID of the efi partition on the Windows drive. 
> 
>        Installing Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 on Asus K95V laptop HD/SSD (EFI) Two drives. Details in post #6
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116610
> UEFI dual boot two drives - HP
> ...


It appears that the reinstall put the boot partition in place properly this time (I was able to choose "erase ubuntu 12.10 and reinstall" to ensure I was killing the right drive rather than trying to manually select it).

A minor suggestion would be for the ubuntu installer to let you pick a drive "manually" style and then automatically set it up. 
The first install I had to select the drive manually and then set up the partitions myself. 
Manually was the only way to select the drive I wanted but I didn't know how to properly set up all the partitions. Previous attempts to "erase full drive" just automatically erased my windows drive and I could not find a way to "use full drive" and yet still pick the drive. It might be there but I became hesitant to pick any option that even remotely mentioned windows.

I appreciate learning though in case this ever reoccurs in the future, but a full reinstall was no loss as I had not even been able to boot into ubuntu yet, so nothing there was lost.

----------


## oldfred

Most of the auto install assumes one drive and sharing with Windows or totally overwriting the first drive. 
Installs to a second or external drive require manual partitioning so you get the option on where to install grub2's boot loader. With efi it should always be to th efi partition but with mulitiple drive I have not idea how it would work.

Best just to manually partition or disconnect all other drives and install to the one drive you want to use.

----------


## mtambo

*Re: [Boot-Repair] Graphical tool to repair the PC boot in 1 click!* 
 			 			 		   		 		 		hi everybody,
i hope i'm in the right place here. i've installed the 64bit version of  ubuntu on my acer aspire netbook. and now i always have to choose efi  boot by hand after the bios is done. i'm unable to boot automatically  from the first boot device (namely my ssd)
the acer bios has no 'secure boot'/'legacy boot' option to choose from.

any ideas?

thanks in advance
mtambo

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567676/

----------


## oldfred

@mtambo
You should be able to go into UEFI menu and choose ubuntu or grub as first boot device. Then it should default to ubuntu on reboot. 
You may still have flash drive or DVD still set as first device? One time boot choice does not change default.

----------


## mtambo

hi @oldfred,
were should i find this uefi menu?
 here is a screenshot of my bios boot order:


and here is my boot menu after pressing f12:


regards
mtambo

----------


## esteinholtz

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569013/

I have a ubuntu 10.04 LTS which is restored from a tar backup, but yet not bootable.

I remember the tar restore command said it had some errors, cant remember which though  :Surprised: .

Now running boot-repair from 10.04 LTS live CD.

LVM2 is used but I dont have a RAID setup (though the pastebin text tells me so).

the problem I am trying to fix is that I get a kernel panic when  the root volume is mounted during boot.

I cant chroot into the restored disk (getting a segfault), even though I have tried some different variants of mount --bind for proc, sys, and dev. Just experimenting here, following tutorials etc.

before the mount --bind I got the segfault on performing the chroot, now I get the segfault for every command I try  inside the chroot.

Now, boot-repair tells me that I should enable grub2 repos for my target disk. I have enabled universe and universe update, which should be sufficient as far as I can tell. Still no cigar, and same error message.

I am suspicious that boot repair has the same chroot problem that I have, but actually reports it as a grub2-repo problem.

grateful for any  help... Erik

----------


## oldfred

@mtambo
You should also have screen for UEFI somewhere or perhaps under the Harddrive setting. Most either have a sub menu under hard drive or have another UEFI/BIOS screen with more boot options. Your f12 Ubuntu entry says it is the UEFI entry but that probably is just a one time setting, you have to change it in UEFI/BIOS. 
Every vendor is different so it is hard to say where the entries are.

@   	esteinholtz
I do not know LVM. But LVM is very particular and any damage to one area can corrupt the entire LVM. I do not think initially Boot-Repair can tell a mount of a /mapper is RAID or LVM so it thinks RAID then checks for RAID drivers. If no RAID drivers then it knows it is LVM.
       Advantages/Disadvantages LVM Post #9
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586328
lvm info older:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141900
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html

----------


## mtambo

@oldfred,
thanks for your help. i'm trying to get in contact with acer, because they offer two kinds of different bioses.
im currently on 1.09 maybe the 2.09 would be the right one.

mtambo 




```
BIOS - UEFI for Windows 8 (Not for Upgrades)     2.09     6.8 MB     2013/01/07
BIOS     Acer     BIOS     1.09     7.2 MB     2012/12/11
```

----------


## rosswin

Hi,

I have had an issue booting my pc. 
I have ubuntu 12.10 installed and windows 7.


error: no such device: 28fe0bc3-e959-4384-ae72-7a079b985bf6 
is the message i get when booting.

I have run Boot-repair and the pastebin link of the boot-repair is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571959/

Could I please get assistance with this.

Thank you very much for your time and effort.

Regards,
Ross

----------


## oldfred

@rosswin

That is your Linux partition. Did you install the 32 bit version?

We have seen with some systems that grub gets lost with large / partitions and files over 100GB point on drive. Some just make smaller / (root) partitions or create a /boot partition near the start of the drive. If small /, you then can use the rest of the space for /home or just an ext4 data partition. 

You also seem to have some DRM software in Windows.




> FlexNet detected. Please backup your data before this operation. Do you want to continue? yes


In that case it would be much better to have Windows & its boot loader on one drive and Ubuntu & grub on the other drive. You can still have grub on sda and leave the Windows boot loader on sdb if you want.

If you want to try to resize to a smaller / just to test, use gparted from liveCD and just shrink sdb5. About 50% of those I have suggest that to, have worked.  :Smile:

----------


## rosswin

@oldfred

Thank you very much for your help, worked perfectly first time.

I would like to place windows and ubuntu on seperate drives. I tried this before but found it quite a mission as the other drive is used for media and backups and is quite large.
What would be the best way to go about doing this?

Sorry what is DRM software?

Thank you again,
Ross

----------


## honkas

Hi,

I am hoping someone is able to assist with my issue. I have been running Ubuntu 12.04 Server for a while and recently performed some file updates. Didn't encounter any issues before the updates either..

The problem is that after updates and reboot the PC hangs at verify DMI pool stage (not even getting to grub)... The OS sits on a seperate hard drive to my RAID drives and I am not even dual booting Ubuntu and Windows..

I have run Boot-Repair to see if that would fix the issue but problem still exists and PC hangs at verify DMI pool.. 

Followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair but only selected default options as i did not have the advanced options enabled to select them. 

I have pasted my boot repair output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572206/

There are some worrying indicators from reading the boot-info but i thought i may require some expert assistance to digest what it is actually telling me and possibly finding out where to start in terms of fixing this problem..

I am hoping it is not a hardware failure..  If you require further information I am more than happy to provide..

----------


## oldfred

@rosswin
DRM - Digital Rights Management. Flexnet is one of the larger vendors but some virus checkers and other vendor software do the same thing. You purchased some proprietary software. 

We have always considered the area after the MBR as space for more boot code. With grub2 it became larger than old grub legacy and then grub2's core.img which is in several sectors after the MBR stepped on flexnet which was in sector 32 in many installs. First partition used to start at sector 63 was there was unused room. Now they start at sector 2048 for compatibility with new 4K drives & SSDs.

So best to keep Ubuntu on another drive if possible. Grub did modify its code to work around many of the issues but not all. So most Windows 7 systems boot even with DRM, but a few may still have issues.

If you understand partitioning then you can use manual install or Something Else and create / (root) and swap on another drive. With manual install you can also create separate /home if desired.


Install to external drive. Also any second drive.
Installer version has not changed much so still a good guide except I do not recommend the separate /boot for most systems. Older systems may need it. And some with very large / (root) partitions. BIOS/MBR not for UEFI
http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23...2-hard-drives/



@honkas
I do not know RAID, but it looks like you sde is just a boot drive and the extended partition and swap now end after the end of the drive. Note sector numbers. 
Best just to use fixparts and let it fix it for you.
        To convert a partition from primary to logical, at least one free (unallocated) sector must exist between the partition and the one that precedes it.
Fixparts - Repair broken partition tables (not overlapping issues) & delete Stray gpt data from MBR drives
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325 
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
First backup partition table, use your drive for sdX or sda, sdb etc.
sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sdX > parts.txt


Not sure if that is only issue or not.

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

Hi,

My computer is an Inspiron 15 Notebook (Inspiron 3521) 64-bit with Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 installed in dual boot. Until today, everything was working fine. Since today, I can't boot anymore on any of the partitions, as no bootable media or operating system seems to be found by the BIOS. I could however boot on a Ubuntu 12.10 live usb, from which I tried the following (sequentially) using boot-repair:
Reinstall GRUBReinstall GRUB with purge GRUB before reinstallingRestore MBRReinstall GRUB again.
None of these fixed the problem. The last report from boot-repair is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577282/ .

In addition, I do not have a Windows 8 recovery disk and getting one seems difficult.

Do you have any clue of what I could do to restore the boot?

Thank you in advance,

Sebastien

----------


## oldfred

@ sebastien_vigneau
You cannot have two efi partitions. System can only boot from one efi partition. Only the efi partition in gpt can have the "boot" flag. Take boot flag off of sda5. Not sure if then you have other issues.


```
 Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048     1,026,047     1,024,000 EFI System partition
/dev/sda2       1,026,048     1,107,967        81,920 -
/dev/sda3       1,107,968     1,370,111       262,144 Microsoft Reserved Partition (Windows)
/dev/sda4       1,370,112     2,394,111     1,024,000 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
/dev/sda5       2,394,112   309,594,111   307,200,000 EFI System partition
```

 


> In GPT fdisk, ESPs have a type code of EF00. In libparted-based tools, you mark the ESP as such by setting its "boot flag." Note that the libparted "boot flag" means something entirely different under MBR, and you should not set the "boot flag" on any OS partition under GPT!

----------


## Eric06

Hi there, 
I have a SONY VAIO, i installed Ubuntu 12,10 with the secure/EFI CDrom image, and had no issues double booting with Windows8 for a significant time.
After a windows problem, i lost the boot menu > PC goes to windows only
I can boot on Ubuntu if i use a Grub2 disk (and for sure after deactivating EFI in the bios menu)

* My BIOS menu does not propose more than UEFI or LEGACY boot, and there is not menu appearing during the startup proposing me a choice of boot options between different systems

I have downloaded the latest boot repair, ran it... no effect visible
the collected info is puzzling :  looks like I have 2 EFI partitions, both with some 'ubuntu'....
Here is the collected data : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579026/

Could you tell me if i should rerun boot-repair with specific options to get this fixed, or do something else, help apreciated
Thank you

----------


## oldfred

@Eric06
Control of which system boots by default is controled by UEFI menu. So you need to directly go to UEFI and change boot order to ubuntu. This would be with UEFI on, and BIOS/Legacy/CHM off. Some work with secure boot on or off. All should work with secure boot on as Ubuntu's shim file has the Windows key, but some UEFI's are still not correct.
When you go into UEFI/BIOS and change to BIOS you are booting a copy of grub2's boot loader that is in the protective MBR. An efi install does not have anything in the MBR as it is not nomally used.

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

@ oldfred

Thank you very much for your suggestion.

As you suggested, I removed "boot" flag from any partition except sda1, using gparted. This did not fix the problem but now, I have an additional message at boot up: "start PXE over IPv4 [...]
PXE-E18: server response timeout", then "start PXE over IPv6 [...] PXE-E18: server response timeout". Eventually, it gets back to "no boot device found". The boot-repair diagnosis after removing boot flags is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579906/ .

Do you have any idea on how to move on from there?

Thank you again,

Sebastien

----------


## oldfred

@Sebastien

Just like in BIOS you should have a choice of which physical devices to boot. It looks like you have the network device set as first hardware device to boot or in the mode you are booting the only one it sees. You need to be in UEFI not BIOS mode and choose ubuntu.
 Some of the new UEFI seem to have mixed the hardware and UEFI boot devices as one list, other have the hardware as one list and the software Windows or Ubuntu as another list somewhere in the UEFI menu.

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

@oldfred

I have actually set up my BIOS (through the InsydeH2O Setup Utility) to UEFI Secure Boot and the only two choices I see when hitting F12 at startup are "UEFI Onboard LAN IPv4" and "UEFI Onboard LAN IPv6". Do you know how to change this?

Thanks,

Sebastien

----------


## oldfred

I do not know details, but Dell seems to be one that works reasonably well.

Others that have worked. Maybe something they have posted will help.

 Installing Ubuntu 12.10 x64 on Dell XPS 13 Alongside Windows from USB New user with Details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108450
Dell XPS14
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
 HOWTO Ubuntu 12.10 x64 Dell XPS 14 (UEFI + Intel Rapid Start Technology + Flashcache) - Details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117166
Dell XPS13 general info mega-thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932965
Dell XPS 8500, desktop. Win 8 eventually worked (Ignore sidetrack to EasyBCD)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086383
No EFI boot on Dell Inspiron One 2330 UEFI/BIOS update solved issues:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086631

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

@oldfred

Thanks for the links! I had actually gone through some of them and just checked the other ones, trying what made the most sense. But so far, I am stuck.

I guess one option is to wait for the repair usb stick Dell is sending me and see if I can fix the boot from there (or in the worst case reinstall everything).

One thing that surprises me, however, is that the double boot used to work, but stopped working (I guess after a Ubuntu update, but I am not sure). Also, at some point, after resetting completely the EFI/ubuntu and EFI/Boot in sda1 (following some comments in one of the link) by deleting manually and running boot-repair, I could see the Grub and boot to Linux, but when I restarted the computer, I lost again the access to any bootable media. Trying to repeat the same steps, I could not restore the boot anymore.

Let me know if you have any more idea, otherwise I may wait for Dell usb stick.

Thanks again,

Sebastien

----------


## oldfred

I do not understand why from UEFI menu you do not see several options - Windows, Dell, Boot, ubuntu which are all the folders with efi boot files. You do have to have UEFI on, may be best to have secure boot off and BIOS mode off. Some UEFI system combine those settings in less than easy ways to tell what setting you really have.

Also Boot-Repair names, renames or unrenames Windows efi file as some UEFI systems are hard coded to only boot the Windows boot file. You can run the unrename & then you should be able to boot Windows.
       Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot
signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.

----------


## Eric06

> @Eric06
> Control of which system boots by default is controled by UEFI menu. So you need to directly go to UEFI and change boot order to ubuntu. This would be with UEFI on, and BIOS/Legacy/CHM off. Some work with secure boot on or off. All should work with secure boot on as Ubuntu's shim file has the Windows key, but some UEFI's are still not correct.
> When you go into UEFI/BIOS and change to BIOS you are booting a copy of grub2's boot loader that is in the protective MBR. An efi install does not have anything in the MBR as it is not nomally used.



@Olfred: Thanks for your reply, but this not helpfull to me, let me explain more:
- I dont get any UEFI menu on my vaio s13 laptop (neither in the BIOS , or during the startup process)
- I am trying to get what I had before a windows failure/recovery : boot in UEFI, get to the GRUB menu then Ubuntu (or windows from there)
- as of today, under UEFI the machine will only go to windows.
- my 'temporary bypass' to force booting on ubuntu is : (A) select 'legacy' boot (instead of uefi) in the BIOS, (B) boot a Grub2 CDROM, (C) from booted Grub2 cdrom boot my pc HDD

my questions : 
- should i erase or modify parameters on one of my 2 EFI partitions ? (see initial append)
- should i re-run boot-repair with specific options to fix my boot ?
(and yes i know i can just reinstall everything, but i'd like to avoid this for just simple booting issue)

Thanks for inputs and recommendations

----------


## oldfred

@everyone
Best to start with secure boot off. Only some will work with it on, even though grub2's shim file has the Microsoft key and should work to secure boot on any system. Some UEFI hard code to only boot from Microsoft folder or Microsoft's efi file.
Fast boot needs to be off.  Vital for some systems.

@Eric Sony may be one that only boots Windows, so either with Boot-Repair or manually have to copy & rename efi files.
Some other posts with info on Sony.Sony VAIO E Series Windows 8/Ubuntu 12.10 Dual Boot, EFI help UEFI screens shown
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087991
Sony - manually copy grub efi files & rename to make them work post #3
http://askubuntu.com/questions/15017...-into-grub-efi
Sony - Manually copied but still some issues.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093415

@Sebastien
Not sure what to suggest. Some systems may auto restore or auto boot only Windows (see comments above). That is why Boot-Repair offers the renaming of files. But I thought Dell was one that worked.

----------


## esteinholtz

Thanks for the links. They seem to tell me what I already know...   :Smile:  ... not providing a solution to the problem,however.

I have had my doubts if booting from a lvm volume was a good idea... it now seems thoroughly confirmed.


Ill try moving the partition out of lvm. Maybe bootdisk-repair will be more helpful without lvm.

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

@oldfred

Sorry for not getting back earlier.

I am puzzled too, but have made some little progress. Here is what I did:
Booted from a Windows recovery usb stick.In the command prompt, typed in "bootrec /fixmbr", "bootrec /fixboot", "bootrec /scanos", then followed these instructions.At that point, I realized that in "EFI/Windows/Boot", the "BCD" file was missing but a backup file ("BCD.Backup.0001") had been made on the day when my computer stopped booting. So I copied the backup file to "BCD".
Following these steps, I could see the Windows and Ubuntu drives after entering the EFI bootloader (typing "F12" at startup). However, Windows wouldn't start and either stayed on the Dell screen indefinitely (with secure mode ON) or asked to be repaired (with secure mode OFF). Nevertheless, selecting the Ubuntu drive gave me access to the Grub, from which I could start Ubuntu normally (but the Windows entry wouldn't start).

Puzzlingly, when I restarted my computer, the Windows and Ubuntu options were not visible anymore in the EFI bootloader and the "EFI/Windows/Boot/BCD" was no longer present but had been backuped (this time as "BCD.Backup.0002"). After iterating the same repairs, I could again access Ubuntu (but not Windows). Here is the boot-repair report at this time.

Do you have any suggestion to move on (making the boot stable and restoring Windows)?

Thanks for your help,

Sebastien




> @Sebastien
> Not sure what to suggest. Some systems may auto restore or auto boot only Windows (see comments above). That is why Boot-Repair offers the renaming of files. But I thought Dell was one that worked.

----------


## sebastien_vigneau

@oldfred

I am not sure what I did differently, but after going again through a repair cycle following these instructions, the UEFI entries remain in place in the boot loader.

Also, for what is of booting Windows, I noticed that the Windows partition had been flagged again as "boot", which is the reason why Windows couldn't start. After removing the flag using gparted, Windows can now boot again.

So, it seems my computer is fully functional again, although I am confused about what happened.

Thank you again for your help,

Sebastien

EDIT

One thing that has changed in my system: I used to be able to boot both Windows and Ubuntu with secure mode ON; whereas now, I need to turn the secure mode OFF, otherwise Windows will boot when selecting Ubuntu. 




> @oldfred
> 
> Sorry for not getting back earlier.
> 
> I am puzzled too, but have made some little progress. Here is what I did:
> Booted from a Windows recovery usb stick.In the command prompt, typed in "bootrec /fixmbr", "bootrec /fixboot", "bootrec /scanos", then followed these instructions.At that point, I realized that in "EFI/Windows/Boot", the "BCD" file was missing but a backup file ("BCD.Backup.0001") had been made on the day when my computer stopped booting. So I copied the backup file to "BCD".
> Following these steps, I could see the Windows and Ubuntu drives after entering the EFI bootloader (typing "F12" at startup). However, Windows wouldn't start and either stayed on the Dell screen indefinitely (with secure mode ON) or asked to be repaired (with secure mode OFF). Nevertheless, selecting the Ubuntu drive gave me access to the Grub, from which I could start Ubuntu normally (but the Windows entry wouldn't start).
> 
> Puzzlingly, when I restarted my computer, the Windows and Ubuntu options were not visible anymore in the EFI bootloader and the "EFI/Windows/Boot/BCD" was no longer present but had been backuped (this time as "BCD.Backup.0002"). After iterating the same repairs, I could again access Ubuntu (but not Windows). Here is the boot-repair report at this time.
> ...

----------


## oldfred

I do not know enough of the details of Windows booting with UEFI. And it seems every vendor's UEFI does some things differently. Or you may have some virus software that sees a difference and restores Windows files. 

I think you used a Windows BIOS based repair to fix your Windows. That installs Windows into MBR and puts boot flag on Windows main partition. But that is not correct for UEFI Windows.

       Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/

You may have to have the shim as the Windows boot file? Or is that the file Windows somehow keeps overwriting with its standard efi boot loader.

 Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot
signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.

----------


## bcbc

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5590467/




> WARNING: PROGRAMMING BUG IN E2FSCK!OR SOME BONEHEAD (YOU) IS CHECKING A MOUNTED (LIVE) FILESYSTEM.inode_link_info[296026] is 2, inode.i_links_count is 1.  They should be the same!Inode 296026 ref count is 1, should be 1.  Fix? yes

----------


## oldfred

@bcbc
It looks like Boot-Repair is unmounting it.

524 mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
...
530 umount /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
531 fsck -f -y /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk

So is error from e2fsck and something unique with wubi?

----------


## bcbc

> @bcbc
> It looks like Boot-Repair is unmounting it.
> 
> 524 mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
> ...
> 530 umount /mnt/boot-sav/wubi1
> 531 fsck -f -y /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
> 
> So is error from e2fsck and something unique with wubi?


It's trying to mount it and unmount. But if the mount failed then the umount will fail too. Since this person ran bootrepair while running the Wubi install, the root.disk is already mounted and would likely have failed. The best way to check is to trap the return code - I can't see from the log whether it's successful or not, and without seeing the code wouldn't know whether it's checking.

Besides even if the mount and umount succeeded - the Wubi install is still running off the root.disk so it would still be mounted.

----------


## oldfred

That may then be an issue with any system. If fsck is needed you should have booted Boot-Repair from liveCD not the install that needs the fsck. 

Usually I would think a system that needs fsck would not boot and you would be running from liveCD anyway?

----------


## bcbc

> That may then be an issue with any system. If fsck is needed you should have booted Boot-Repair from liveCD not the install that needs the fsck. 
> 
> Usually I would think a system that needs fsck would not boot and you would be running from liveCD anyway?


Yeah, personally I have never run boot-repair. I'm just reporting the issue. 

I guess the person running it missed the warning (?) not to run it when not on a live CD. (Again I'm not sure whether there is such a warning). 
Or maybe boot-repair could just enforce that since it's pretty simple to check whether you're running on a CD/USB.

Edit: actually better still, since you can mount a partition from a live CD, it should just check whether the partition is mounted before allowing fsck. For a Wubi install it's a little more complicated to see if it's mounted, but not much:



```
   virtualdisk=/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
    while read DEV MTPT FSTYPE OPTS REST; do
        case "$DEV" in
          /dev/loop/*|/dev/loop[0-9])
            loop_file=`losetup "$DEV" | sed -e "s/^[^(]*(\([^)]\+\)).*/\1/"`
            if  [ "$loop_file" = "$virtualdisk" ]; then
                # run away
            fi
          ;;
        esac
    done < /proc/mounts
```

Also, having the mountpoint of /host is also a clue that the Wubi install is running.

----------


## Eric06

> @Eric06
> Control of which system boots by default is controled by UEFI menu. So you need to directly go to UEFI and change boot order to ubuntu. This would be with UEFI on, and BIOS/Legacy/CHM off. Some work with secure boot on or off. All should work with secure boot on as Ubuntu's shim file has the Windows key, but some UEFI's are still not correct.
> When you go into UEFI/BIOS and change to BIOS you are booting a copy of grub2's boot loader that is in the protective MBR. An efi install does not have anything in the MBR as it is not nomally used.


@Olfred : can you tell me WHERE is this UEFI menu you are describing ? (or may be where to look for it, i went to all the possible BIOS menus and I did not find it, i just have a boot option choice: LEGACY or UEFI...
Next question: if I have no UEFI menu, what should i edit in the EFI partition to boot Ubuntu ? (i did not find precise literature on this when searching so far)
Thank you

----------


## oldfred

@eric06
With UEFI on, and secure boot off if that is separate, you should have choices to boot. Every system is different. In BIOS there were one or two choices. One was which device - hard drive, CD/DVD, floppy, etc. Some then had another entry for which hard drive or a sub menu under boot device hard drive.
With UEFI it adds to the choices the specific entries in the efi partition. It saves those so if one gets deleted you often have to manually maintain from the UEFI menu, not just the efi partition.

If not sure use camera to take pictures of UEFI menu, shink photos to smaller size similar to screen shot, and from advanced edit use the paperclip icon to attach your screen shots of UEFI menu.

Some examples of others, but I do not have one showing Ubuntu.

----------


## rosswin

Hi,

I have had this problem before where I boot and I get the message 


> error no such device ...


 and 


> grub rescue


.

The issue that time was that my / partition was over 100gb, this was solved by shrinking my partition.

I have tried to recover it again with the boot-repair tool and various other methods.
As such there is the boot-repair output at the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606310/

Could someone please help me with this.

Thank you very much for your time and effort,

Ross.

----------


## bcbc

rosswin

If your BIOS is limited (to 128GB) then you need to create a separate boot partition within this range. e.g. shift /dev/sdb5 to the right to free up a couple hundred MB that can serve as the boot partition. Right now your core grub files are over the limit. 

Here's a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cr...onAfterInstall

----------


## justincarter

I really liked this tool. Although i have never use this tool, but it seem to be very good after knowing its functionality. Great information. Thanks for sharing. I think its an awesome tool for it-Support. IT Support Austin

----------


## RubeOne

I made somewhat of a mess with my situation by installing ubuntu more than once.  Here is the situation.
I have a Toshiba laptop (satellite L355D) with a 64 bit processor but came factory with Vista 32 bit.

I installed ubuntu (not sure which original version) alongside Vista and successfully dual booted for a few years.  
I have a windows partition, a linux partition, and a third partition to allow easy sharing of files between linux and windows.
Recently I upgraded to Windows 8.  After installing windows 8, over the windows partition, windows 8 booted with no problems.  However, I was not able to boot into the pre-existing Ubuntu.
My intention was to "fix" this situation at a later point by installing Ubuntu as this has worked in the past.
I installed Ubuntu 12.04 32bit.  Ubuntu 12.04 32bit installed successfully and booted, however, I was no longer able to boot into Windows 8.
After some looking into the situation I decided to try to install Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit and Linux-secure-remix Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit flavor.
After which I still was not able to boot into Windows 8.
I tried to use the boot repair via recommended settings and was not successful in solving the problem.
I also tried to change the active partition via the Windows 8 dvd's recovery options.  After doing this I lost the ability to boot either Windows or Ubuntu.  I changed the active partition back to where I believe it should be and still receive the grub rescue> prompt.

I have been using Linux (mostly Ubuntu) for years but am only a light user.
Any help would be appreciated:
I have two repair boot urls:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609510
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609631

----------


## bcbc

RubeOne,

you've installed grub over your windows boot sector. This prevents Windows from booting. You'll need to fix it; see instructions here.



```
sda1: __________________________________________________________________________


    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Grub2 (v1.99-2.00)
    Boot sector info:  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the boot sector of sda1 
                       and looks at sector 438934488 of the same hard drive 
                       for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
                       for (,msdos6)/boot/grub on this drive. No errors found 
                       in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 8
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
```

Somehow between the first bootrepair log and the second, your Ubuntu partition /dev/sda6 disappeared. So, bootrepair didn't detect any Ubuntu install and so it replaced grub with the windows-style bootloader (syslinux) in the MBR. But because of you bad bootsector, it's still going syslinux -> windows boot partition that contains grub -> xxx (can't find ubuntu). Hence grub prompt.

So after you fix the windows boot sector, Windows will boot, but not Ubuntu. To repair Ubuntu I'd recommend using testdisk to try to find the deleted /dev/sda6.

----------


## RubeOne

At the "sixth screen" I don't have the option to "BackupBS" only repair BS.  Should I try that?

----------


## bcbc

RubeOne - I don't think so. This only works when the backup boot sector option is available. In this case, I'd recommend running a windows 8 repair cd to a repair prompt and running:


```
bootrec /fixboot
```

----------


## ghostdriver

Hi,

Running into erros when trying boot-repair with recommended settings.
I need it cause I have updated from win7 to win 8

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619887/

----------


## bcbc

> Hi,
> 
> Running into erros when trying boot-repair with recommended settings.
> I need it cause I have updated from win7 to win 8
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619887/


Somehow you have grub legacy installed. Did you select that option in boot repair? or did you install it manually yourself?

Because bootrepair first reports:


```
=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda6    : sda,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ok    grub2,    grub-pc ,
```

But when it 'reinstalls grub2' it reports grub-legacy (as shown now in the MBR):


```
=================== Recommended repairRecommended-Repair
This setting will reinstall the grub2 of sda6 into the MBR of sda.
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s




grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97),grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.


Reinstall the GRUB of sda6 into the MBR of sda
Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
grub-install /dev/sda: Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)...
Installation finished. No error reported.
This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
```

Result:


```
============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub Legacy (v0.97) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the 
    same drive in partition #6 for /boot/grub/stage2 and /boot/grub/menu.lst.
```

And there is no menu.lst found.

I'd start by reinstalling grub2 bootloader to the MBR. But in order to do that you may have to chroot and remove grub (legacy) and replace it with grub-pc (grub2). I'm not sure whether boot-repair does this or not.

----------


## RubeOne

> RubeOne - I don't think so. This only works when the backup boot sector option is available. In this case, I'd recommend running a windows 8 repair cd to a repair prompt and running:
> 
> 
> ```
> bootrec /fixboot
> ```


After running the above using a command prompt obtained by using the Windows 8 (32 bit) installation dvd, I no longer receive any errors.
However, now I have a flashing cursor with no prompt and no evidence of a boot loader at all.

----------


## bcbc

> After running the above using a command prompt obtained by using the Windows 8 (32 bit) installation dvd, I no longer receive any errors.
> However, now I have a flashing cursor with no prompt and no evidence of a boot loader at all.


Two things you can do... either refresh the bootinfoscript and give an updated view of what's going on... or

Use that Windows 8 installation DVD to repair again. It should have an automated repair option. 

I don't have personal experience with the syslinux bootloader but assume it works fine. So I doubt that's causing the probleem, but to replace it manually: 


```
bootrec /fixmbr
```

But since you have the Windows installation DVD,  I'd recommend you try the Windows automated repair and see what diagnostics you get.

----------


## RubeOne

bcbc,

Thank you so much for your support so far. 
I've already backed up everything I need from the laptop I am experiencing the problem on.  If there is no solution available, I would appreciate advice on how to successfully dual boot win8 and ubuntu.  I would love to have both OS's running.  However, I need to get back to Windows 8 asap because of the need for business productivity and only have Quickbooks available in Windows.  
If I re-install.  Do I try to re-install ubuntu or re-install windows 8 first?

----------


## ghostdriver

Thanks bcbc for your reply,

That is interesting cause I have not done anything special. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 some time ago, and now I have updated from window7 to 8. That is all.

----------


## bcbc

RubeOne,
Most people recommend to install Windows first (because if you install Ubuntu first, then the grub2 bootloader will be removed).

All my dual boots were on computers with Windows already preinstalled. I shrank the C: drive and created an extended partition inside Windows (using diskpart).
After this I manually created partitions and installed Ubuntu into the space.

But when I installed Windows 8, I deleted the Windows 7 partitions and recreated them (from linux) before installing Windows 8 fresh. The only thing I had to do was reinstall grub to get Ubuntu back.

So I guess it should work either way, provide you're okay reinstalling grub.

So... I can't say exactly what will work perfectly, but that's the method I've used.

----------


## bcbc

> Thanks bcbc for your reply,
> 
> That is interesting cause I have not done anything special. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 some time ago, and now I have updated from window7 to 8. That is all.


Something has to have removed grub-pc and installed grub. Sometimes an old application might have a hard dependency on grub (legacy) and prompt during the install and remove grub-pc (if you're not careful). But I know that boot-repair is supposed to offer the ability to install grub-legacy so I suppose it's possible that it did it. I haven't ever seen the source code for boot-repair (or even run it myself) so really can't comment on how grub legacy got installed.

From this boot-repair screen it looks like you can tell it to upgrade to grub-pc: 
You would select "Purge GRUB before reinstalling it" and  "Upgrade GRUB to its most recent version". I guess that should do it.

Or you can manually chroot (see http://askubuntu.com/a/88432/14916) and then purge and reinstall grub yourself before installing it. Before step 6, you would run:


```
apt-get remove grub
apt-get install grub-pc
```

----------


## RubeOne

> RubeOne,
> Most people recommend to install Windows first (because if you install Ubuntu first, then the grub2 bootloader will be removed).
> 
> All my dual boots were on computers with Windows already preinstalled. I shrank the C: drive and created an extended partition inside Windows (using diskpart).
> After this I manually created partitions and installed Ubuntu into the space.
> 
> But when I installed Windows 8, I deleted the Windows 7 partitions and recreated them (from linux) before installing Windows 8 fresh. The only thing I had to do was reinstall grub to get Ubuntu back.
> 
> So I guess it should work either way, provide you're okay reinstalling grub.
> ...


bcbc,

Thank you for all of your help.  I re-installed both Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit (via linux-secure-remix) with no problems and everything is working great!
I believe my problem initially began because I choose to install the Ubuntu boot to be over the the "windows boot loader" dev/sda1 instead of just leaving the default ubuntu entry of dev/sda.  Although I went through some extra work and had to re-install to get this working.  I learned something and really appreciate all of the help.

Sincerely,

Rube

----------


## bcbc

> bcbc,
> 
> Thank you for all of your help.  I re-installed both Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit (via linux-secure-remix) with no problems and everything is working great!
> I believe my problem initially began because I choose to install the Ubuntu boot to be over the the "windows boot loader" dev/sda1 instead of just leaving the default ubuntu entry of dev/sda.  Although I went through some extra work and had to re-install to get this working.  I learned something and really appreciate all of the help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rube


Hey, no problem. Glad you got it sorted.

You know that Grub installing over the Windows boot sector was a HUGE problem around the release of 10.04.  But the grub developers fixed it so that it wouldn't allow anyone to install it over Windows partitions (took the choice out of the (ubiquity) installer's drop-down box). So the only way to do it today should be to use the "--force" option with grub-install. If you managed to install Grub over /dev/sda1 WITHOUT manually running: sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda1 then that is a bug. 

So I'd be interested to know how you did it (maybe the bug has resurfaced and needs to be squashed again). As you can see - it's deadly to Windows.

But cool that everything is working now!

----------


## Nesaskewatch

I am having a problem with Boot-Repair hanging at "Reinstall Grub. This may take several minutes". I have used Boot-repair many, many times with no issues until today. I have an Asus N56 with UEFI and due to driver issues (Intel/Nvidia Optimus chipset) I have had to reinstall Ubuntu several times lately. I use the commands listed here to launch Boot-repair and select advanced options. I followed the steps exactly, I think... Sorry, no Boot-repair link as it does not finish. Any ideas on what is going sideways?

Edit: I went back into boot-repair and created a url. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625508

sda8 is my / partition and sda9 /home

I have to leave for a few hours. Apologies in advance for not replying quickly.

----------


## oldfred

You seem to have a small sdb SSD? Ubuntu now seems to install where I think before it did not due to the Intel SRT RAID, but grub still has issues with installing with the RAID. 
Some just turn the Intel SRT off and remove the RAID to get it to install. Some just install Ubuntu to the SSD with just / (root) on the SSD. Others that use Windows a lot are able to turn Intel SRT back on after grub's install.

       Intel Smart Response Technology
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
Some general info in post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071242


 Some info on re-instating  details in post #9 Dell 14z
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070491

Intel is a standard so should be the same for all computers.

 HOWTO Ubuntu 12.10 x64 Dell XPS 14 (UEFI + Intel Rapid Start Technology + Flashcache), bumblebee - Details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117166

 Sony T & Intel SRT ubuntu 12.10 & Windows 8 oem 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090605
Samsung Ultrabook Windows 8 & Ubuntu & recovery boot Disk view of partitions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097690

----------


## Nesaskewatch

Hi Fred. What I don't understand is why it picked now to act up? I have reinstalled Ubu 12.10 about 6 times and then used Boot-Repair to fix grub to recover windows, but this time it just hangs and never completes. The sdb you see is the thumb drive I use as a live usb.

----------


## oldfred

Should have noticed the 16GB said Ubuntu on the mount line.

Did you by any chance refresh UEFI/BIOS as that resets to defaults? Then secure boot may be on?
Not sure why it would not install now?

----------


## Nesaskewatch

I made no changes. I will check the bios though, just to be sure. 

Edit: Secure boot is disabled. I see that flashed just before the grub screen and checked in the bios and indeed it is off. I am going to try and run Boot-Repair again. Maybe time has cured all ills?

----------


## Nesaskewatch

Nope. It just sits there and never completes. It will close so the system is responsive. I gave it 20 minutes this time. If I knew what effect other settings have I would start fiddling but I do not want to make things worse. I must repeat: I made no changes whatsoever to anything. I installed Ubuntu to the / partition and did not format the /home, as usual. Ubuntu is booting fine, but my windows drive is not showing up in Grub. I do notice that it no longer asks me to copy/paste the two commands it usually does. At least not since this morning's attempt.

----------


## FabulousCabbage

This tool is soooooooo helpful, it's saved around 3 or 4 ubuntu installations from the wrath of my impatience.

----------


## oldfred

@
 Nesaskewatch

Your previous BootInfo report only showed the os-prober entries to boot Windows which are the old style BIOS Windows entries and do not work with UEFI. You have to chain load to the efi partition not the install partition.


 grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
'Windows UEFI loader'
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'

Probably better just to turn os-prober off until they fix it.

 # I add this line to grub configuration or turn off the execute bit on 30_os-prober
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
or turn off executable bit
sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
# Then do:
sudo update-grub

----------


## Nesaskewatch

Fred, I tried your suggestions but neither worked. Boot-Repair just does not complete. It just sits spinning away at "Reinstall Grub. This may take several minutes..."  I am doing the repair exactly the same as I did at least 6 times before on this sytem and it worked perfectly each time until today. Blast.

----------


## everiori

I have an issue while using Boot-Repair to fix my windows boot issue.

I installed Windows 7 first and then installed ubuntu 12.04, after upgraded ubuntu recently, I can not see windows 7 during the boot, and can not see the windows OS partition in Ubuntu (I can see the other two Windows partitions in Ubuntu)

Here is my BootInfo URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627508/

From the URL, it seems that my windows boot partition sda1 became Unknown:

sda1: __________________________________________________  ________________________      File system:            Boot sector type:  Unknown     Boot sector info:      Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''Anybody can help me with he issue? Thanks.

----------


## oldfred

@Nesaskewatch
I am out of ideas with Boot-Repair. You can PM Yann & I think in Boot-Repair he lists an email. But he developed Boot-Repair when unemployed, it became popular but now he had a job, so he is spread pretty thin. 
We can try manual updates from the liveCd, but those are really just running the same commands as Boot-Repair is doing in background. But it may tell us an error that we do not otherwise see in background. 
Post latest link to BootInfo. 

@everiori
I would use a Windows 7 repairCD and run chkdsk on your sda1. Boot-Repair cannot run chkdsk as that is Windows only.

----------


## Nesaskewatch

Thanks for trying Fred. I am now looking to simply remove Ubuntu so I can boot into windows. I really need to get into 8 and will try to figure out how to get it to dual boot later. ( I started a thread on that subject in general help) Right now I need to do my taxes which means I need to get into windows. I have a seperate /home drive so I wont lose anything I have in Ubuntu, which isn't much anyway. And I cannot get boot-repair to finish and provide me with a useful boot-info link.

Here is what I get without running boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628375

----------


## Nesaskewatch

I see boot-repair offers an option to make windows the default os. Would that get me back into windows? I would even be happy to completely remove Ubuntu as running it is like trying to hammer a square peg into a round hole with this hardware. I am just not capable of fixing the system on my own and really dislike being such a nuisance.

----------


## rykel

Hi, after running my Windows "Restore to Factory Default" dialog (but CANCELED without proceeding), my problem with Boot Repair is that GRUB does not appear and the system boots automatically into Windows 7. Please help?

My Boot Repair URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629061

----------


## bcbc

rykel,
Your linux partition is missing. There was a similar poster on this thread with the same problem recently... the mystery of the missing logical partition. 

If you look here you see the extended partition starts at 104,861,694 but the swap partition /dev/sda5 starts on 192,929,792. So I believe your linux partition is probably sitting between that.



```
Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System


/dev/sda1    *          2,048   104,859,647   104,857,600   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda2         104,861,694   209,717,247   104,855,554   5 Extended
/dev/sda5         192,929,792   209,717,247    16,787,456  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda3         209,717,248   241,174,527    31,457,280  1b Hidden W95 FAT32
/dev/sda4         241,174,528   976,773,119   735,598,592   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
```

So you should use testdisk to try to recover the linux partition. Then Boot-repair would find it and install Grub instead of the Windows-style bootloader.

----------


## rykel

> rykel,
> Your linux partition is missing. So you should use testdisk to try to recover the linux partition.


bcbc, Thanks! How do I use testdisk to recover the partition btw?

Do I load a liveCD and find the program there? Please pardon my ignorance on testdisk!

----------


## oldfred

bcbc gave you a link to testdisk.

It is in the repository, so you would have to install to liveCD or download from their site. Many Linux repair CDs already have it installed.
If not found.
 enable the "universe" repository to download testdisk
System>Administration>Software Sources>Ubuntu Software.

Some more links

 repairs including testdisk info & links
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...st%20Partition
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery

----------


## rykel

testdisk.pngHi, I am running testdisk in a Ubuntu LiveCD environment and managed to see my deleted Linux partition. (see attached result of Testdisk Quick Search) What am I supposed to do now? Change the partition characteristics? To what? Thanks for helping!

----------


## bcbc

> testdisk.pngHi, I am running testdisk in a Ubuntu LiveCD environment and managed to see my deleted Linux partition. (see attached result of Testdisk Quick Search) What am I supposed to do now? Change the partition characteristics? To what? Thanks for helping!


That looks like there are two linux partitions? Did you have one or two? And all the partitions are showing as deleted there?

You will want to undelete all of them. Press P to list files on the partitions to make sure you have the correct ones. But I'd be a bit careful making changes if everything is showing as deleted from the outset. Something strange for sure.

I defintely recommend backing up important data and making recovery media before changing your partition table.

----------


## tomtomace

Hi there - new linux user as of last weekend.

I set up a successfully running dual booted OSX/Ubuntu system on an old mac mini over the weekend. Today I rebooted and got nothing but a black screen with a blinking cursor. I tried running boot-repair to no avail...

Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632562/

Thanks so much for any help

----------


## rykel

> That looks like there are two linux partitions? Did you have one or two? And all the partitions are showing as deleted there?
> 
> You will want to undelete all of them. Press P to list files on the partitions to make sure you have the correct ones. But I'd be a bit careful making changes if everything is showing as deleted from the outset. Something strange for sure.
> 
> I defintely recommend backing up important data and making recovery media before changing your partition table.


I had a Root and a Home partition.

Unfortunately, I changed the Linux partitions to P and now I get this terrible black screen message upon rebooting:




> Missing operating system. Reboot and select proper boot device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.


What else can/should I do?

----------


## bcbc

> I had a Root and a Home partition.
> 
> Unfortunately, I changed the Linux partitions to P and now I get this terrible black screen message upon rebooting:
> 
> 
> 
> What else can/should I do?


Okay...

The first partition (NTFS) should have had the "*" - Primary bootable
The next three - two linux and one swap - should be "L" - Logical
The next two - FAT and NTFS - should be "P" primary.

Go back into testdisk and make sure that this is the case.

----------


## rykel

Hi bcbc, based on what I know of my own HDD, 

D HPFS - NTFS = Windows 7
 D Linux = Ubuntu 12.10
 D Linux = /Home
 D Linux Swap
 D FAT32 LBA = Windows and ExpressGate Recovery partition by ASUS
 D HPFS - NTFS = My data partition

My system is supposed to be a UEFI system.

There are supposed to be a maximum of 4 Primary partitions.

What should I do now?

Also, do I run Boot Repair after using testdisk or after rebooting? Thanks for helping.

----------


## bcbc

rykel, 

It's not UEFI - or at least if it is you are booting in CSM mode (equivalent to BIOS). There's no point in running Boot repair if your partition table is messed up. Your testdisk picture should match what your original bootrepair bootinfoscript looked like, except you should have the two missing linux logical partitions shown:


```
============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________


Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System


/dev/sda1    *          2,048   104,859,647   104,857,600   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda2         104,861,694   209,717,247   104,855,554   5 Extended
-------------------- two missing logical partitions go in here  -------------------<=====
/dev/sda5         192,929,792   209,717,247    16,787,456  82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda3         209,717,248   241,174,527    31,457,280  1b Hidden W95 FAT32
/dev/sda4         241,174,528   976,773,119   735,598,592   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
```

----------


## rykel

> Okay...
> 
> The first partition (NTFS) should have had the "*" - Primary bootable
> The next three - two linux and one swap - should be "L" - Logical
> The next two - FAT and NTFS - should be "P" primary.
> 
> Go back into testdisk and make sure that this is the case.


Hi bcbc, Your suggestion worked.

I run Boot Repair after a reboot and my GRUB is OK again. Thanks!

Now, just curious, how may I "activate" UEFI booting and make Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.10 to run in UEFI Mode? Indeed, what can I expect out of UEFI Mode?

----------


## bcbc

> Hi bcbc, Your suggestion worked.
> 
> I run Boot Repair after a reboot and my GRUB is OK again. Thanks!
> 
> Now, just curious, how may I "activate" UEFI booting and make Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.10 to run in UEFI Mode? Indeed, what can I expect out of UEFI Mode?


Cool, good to hear it worked out.

In order to boot with UEFI (assuming your computer supports it) you'd need to switch to a GPT (Guid partition table) disk. In other words completely reformat and reinstall everything. I don't know what advantage that would bring.

----------


## rykel

> Cool, good to hear it worked out.
> 
> In order to boot with UEFI (assuming your computer supports it) you'd need to switch to a GPT (Guid partition table) disk. In other words completely reformat and reinstall everything. I don't know what advantage that would bring.


Haha, that is radical... anyway, I planned to send this system into ASUS for a factory reset and will request the tech guys to make Windows 7 boot with UEFI and I will install & run Ubuntu 12.10 in UEFI mode too. If I find any benefit, I will let you know. Thanks!

btw, pardon me a sidetrack, would you happen to know someone who knows or a thread somewhere which discusses how to solve Bluetooth Mouse lagging problem in Ubuntu 12.10? (this does not happen in Windows 7 on the same hardware)

----------


## bcbc

rykel, I can't help with the usb mouse, although I googled it and found a bunch of posts so it seems you're not alone. Maybe one of them has answers for you, but I'm not able to say which.

----------


## rykel

bcbc, Yes I am not alone because Bluetooth Mouse has a real issue in Ubuntu and thanks for helping me with testdisk and Boot Repair. I wish that these 2 "apps" are installed in Ubuntu by default!

----------


## rykel

Hi bcbc, Sorry to revisit this topic, but I just realised that I would like to HIDE the "Windows and ExpressGate Recovery partition by ASUS" partition as it was originally hidden instead of having it show up in Ubuntu... what partition characteristics should I change it to?

----------


## bcbc

rykel,

Are you referring to /dev/sda3? If so then your original fdisk output showed it had a partition type of  "1b" - Hidden W95 FAT32. So if you run "fdisk -l" and it shows as something different, then you can change it back to that. How to change your partition type? There are probably a number of ways, but one way is sfdisk:



```
sudo sfdisk -c /dev/sda 3 1b
```

I'd consult man sfdisk and also note that I don't know how up-to-date sfdisk is. As with any partition table changes, there are some risks.

----------


## banjobeagle

Hello,

Hopefully I am posting this in the right place, apologies if not. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and Windows 8 on my HP Pavilion G6 laptop. When I first bought the computer it took me a while to get it running as a dual-boot system, but eventually it worked...until this morning. Windows did some updates yesterday, and now it boots straight into Windows, no GRUB screen appears. I booted using the linux live USB drive I had made when initially installing, and ran boot-repair. This didn't appear to solve the problem, the computer still booted straight to Windows, no GRUB screen. 

I am able to boot Ubuntu by pressing Esc when the computer first switches on, pressing F9 for "Boot device options" - this gives me three options: 1) OS boot 2) Ubuntu (Hitachi HTS547575A9E384) 3) Boot from EFI file. By selecting Ubuntu I am taken to the GRUB screen and can load Ubuntu from the list of options as I was previously able to do.

Is anyone able to offer any advice as to how I can get it to load the GRUB screen automatically? The URL I got from boot-repair is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639490/

Thanks,
Tim.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@all:* recent bug still not solved: Boot-Repair hangs when reinstalling grub-efi on some UEFI systems. Eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128336
If anybody has an idea, don't hesitate to share it.

----------


## Gredd

Hello all! Hope its ok to ask for help in the first post. I have messed up 2 XP machines from booting correctly! Tried to fix it with boot-repair disc but no luck. It still hangs on the blinking "_" sign in the top left corner right after bios post stuff so I'm getting nothing. Problem started after installing software called Mazda IDS (car diagnostics). I actually thought my hdd crashed in the first laptop by random (HDD worked for hours on the install) and I tried it on another laptop with same result!! Damn stupid I know! So... could you gurus have a look at this log and see if you can find anything: http://paste2.org/p/3271395

Thank you very much in andvace  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@gredd
Windows XP needs three files to boot in the partition with the boot flag (*). 
 Windows Boot files:
WinXP
/boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM

You script shows ntldr missing from sda1. But it looks like you have a copy in sda3, do I might try copying it to sda1. 
Otherwise.

 If files are still missing you can do this to copy from CD to C:\:
COPY [CDDRIVE]:\I386\NTLDR  C:\
COPY [CDDRIVE]:\I386\NTDETECT.COM  C:\

OR you can run Windows repairs from your XP install disk.

----------


## Sanakei

Hello,

I am pretty new to Ubuntu and tried to installt it on my Lenovo S400 notebook.
Windows 8 was pre installed and I installed Ubuntu on it's own partition.
Now I get the known "invalid EFI file path" error when I am trying to boot Windows 8 with GRUB, even after using boot-repair.
The S400 has a lot of pre formated system partitions for restore and more, don't know if this is the problem.

Here is my boot-repair link, I hope anybody can give me advice to fix this.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640348/

Thanks a lot
and best regards

----------


## Gredd

> @gredd
> Windows XP needs three files to boot in the partition with the boot flag (*). 
>  Windows Boot files:
> WinXP
> /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
> 
> You script shows ntldr missing from sda1. But it looks like you have a copy in sda3, do I might try copying it to sda1. 
> Otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input! I can get XP to boot by using this "trick" but I cannot get it to boot without the boot disc (but it is fantastic to have access to my computer again  :Smile: )

http://www.tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm

EDIT: I have copied ntldr + ntdetect + boot.ini from the disc but no go. Is it something with active partition? Diskhandler in windows does not show the system partition as active. No partition is active even though I have tried to make it active with DISKPART command.

----------


## oldfred

@sankei
Are you booting this entry? Not sure why it says recovery but it is the correct Windows file in the efi partition. You do have another partition with many boot files but that is the recovery partition. There can only be one efi partition which then is the partition with all systems boot loaders.



> menuentry "Windows UEFI recovery bootmgfw.efi" {
> search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 08B7-DA0A
> chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
> }


Your sda2 is the efi partition and sda3 is a recovery partition, so the boot stanzas with the UUID from sda2 or 08b7-da0a are correct boot entries.
 /dev/sda2       2,050,048     2,582,527       532,480 EFI System partition
/dev/sda3       2,582,528     4,630,527     2,048,000 -

   /dev/sda2        08B7-DA0A                              vfat       SYSTEM_DRV
/dev/sda3        4CC2-C641                              vfat       LRS_ESP



       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
'Windows UEFI loader'
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'

----------


## Sanakei

I was trying it with Windows 8 (loader) entry, but now I tried every other entry too and here is the outcome:

Ubuntu loads smooth,
Everything with Windows UEFI or Windows Boot UEFI in the name say "cannot load image".
The entries "Windows Recovery Environment..." and Windows 8 (loader) say "Invalid EFI file path"

System setup boots into bios.

I already tried reinstalling ubuntu and executing boot-repair again.

----------


## oldfred

@sanakei
Do you have secure boot on or off? Try both ways.
If still not working, use Boot-Repair to rename files and try with secure boot on or off.
       Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.
I disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows. 
Renamed files:
/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 

@gredd
Active partition in Windows is boot flag (*) with fdisk or most Linux tools. You can only have one active partition and it must the NTFS partition with the boot files.
If you copied boot.ini from CD, it may not be correct it has to refer to your boot partition and is hard coded, but is just a text file.
You may need to run the full set of XP repairs from XP disk including chkdsk.

 Description of the Windows XP Recovery Console for advanced users list of commands
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654
To run the Recovery Console from the Windows XP startup disks or the Windows XP CD-ROM, follow these steps:
1.    Insert the Windows XP startup disk into the floppy disk drive, or insert the Windows XP CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive, and then restart the computer.

   Click to select any options that are required to start the computer from the CD-ROM drive if you are prompted.
2.    When the "Welcome to Setup" screen appears, press R to start the Recovery Console.
3.    If you have a dual-boot or multiple-boot computer, select the installation that you must access from the Recovery Console.
4.    When you are prompted, type the Administrator password. If the administrator password is blank, just press ENTER.
5.    At the command prompt, type commands one at a time.

   FIXMBR  C:  #do not run if you still want grub in the MBR
FIXBOOT  C:
BOOTCFG  /rebuild  # rebuilds boot.ini
chkdsk c: /r

    # is start of comment, do not type any comments

----------


## Gredd

> @sanakei
> Do you have secure boot on or off? Try both ways.
> If still not working, use Boot-Repair to rename files and try with secure boot on or off.
>        Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
>  Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.
> I disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows. 
> Renamed files:
> /EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
> ...


Problem solved!! It was actually the ntdlr that was corrupt (0kb). After replacing that file AND tell it to boot from hdd instead of cdrom everything was back to normal. Fixed my problem on both machines. Can't understand why Mazda diagnostic software would do such a cruel thing though... Thanks a bunch for helping!!!

----------


## Relsig

FYI I'm a total noob to all forms of Linux...

When installing Ubuntu I lost access to Windows 8. It shows up in GRUB but when I choose it it gives me "Command not found 'drivemap'". I've done ridiculous amounts of reading but I haven't gotten it working. 

I've tried boot-repair as it was the only solid suggestion, but it didn't change anything.  http://paste.Ubuntu.com/5641593  (it said to write that down and share it here)

The only plus side so far is I haven't messed up both windows 8 and Ubuntu... Can anyone give me another idea or a good starting point?

P.S. sda5 is where windows resides, sda4 is recovery (also inaccessible), sda3 is a microsoft reserved partion etc. all came stock on the Dell XPS8500

----------


## oldfred

@relsig
You can only have one efi partition per drive, you have two. Use gparted and remove the boot flag from sda5. All booting under UEFI is from the efi partition.
Your efi partition has no Windows boot files. Did you erase it, the Ubuntu recreated it?
There is a backup of the Windows boot file, but you also need the BCD which you can recreate with a Windows repair flash drive.

 ? location of BCD?
/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/BCD
copy of Windows efi boot files:
 C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi

 Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/

----------


## Relsig

> @relsig
> You can only have one efi partition per drive, you have two. Use gparted and remove the boot flag from sda5. All booting under UEFI is from the efi partition.
> Your efi partition has no Windows boot files. Did you erase it, the Ubuntu recreated it?
> There is a backup of the Windows boot file, but you also need the BCD which you can recreate with a Windows repair flash drive.
> 
>  ? location of BCD?
> /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/BCD
> copy of Windows efi boot files:
>  C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi
> ...



I'm not sure why, but I checked on gparted before I installed ubuntu and both sda1 and sda5 had the /boot flag. I'll remove on sda5 once I solve my current dilemma... My dog ate my windows repair CD... I have an OEM factory reset drive but that puts me back to square one (windows 8, no ubuntu).

I did delete the /sda1 before installing ubuntu, ubuntu wouldn't recognize my windows install and only provided the format hdd or "somethine else". Is there a workaround for that? could the /boot flag on the windows partition (by default on the factory image) be a possible culprit?

is there a way to obtain a windows 8 repair disk image and burn it in ubuntu? (calling dell would get me one in roughly 2 weeks time, so that's a no go)

I suppose worst case scenario:
 I lock my dog in his cage,
factory reset my hdd,
create a windows repair disk,
do the whole process over

If I do have to take that route I would like to know how to solve the issue with ubuntu installer not able to detect the windows 8 install before i start that long process, to save me from ending up where I am now but with the repair disk. None of the 12+ topics on the fact were helpful...

----------


## oldfred

Is this an UltraBook, with a small SSD? That uses RAID which causes issues. Or did you create partitions with Windows which converts it to LDM or dynamic partitions which does not work with Linux.

You do need to use Windows disk tools to shrink Windows and reboot Windows several times, so it can run chkdsk and make whatever repair it needs due to new size.

       You will need to use the 64 bit version of 12.10 or 12.04.2 and from the UEFI menu boot the flash drive in UEFI mode. That way it will install in UEFI mode.
Systems need quick boot or fast boot turned off in UEFI settings. Vital for some systems. Best to backup efi partition and Windows partition first.
Use Windows Disk Tools to shrink Windows main partition, but not to create any new partitions, if installing on same drive.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI
As of 12.04.2, it is possible to install on UEFI systems with Secure Boot enabled (using signed versions of Shim, GRUB, and the Linux kernel). This is only currently set up for Ubuntu (desktop, alternate, and server) and Edubuntu images due to pressures of time; we expect to enable it across the entire Ubuntu family for 12.04.3.  Details:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePango.../UbuntuDesktop

It looks like Boot-Repair may have added boot flag. It must think you are booting in BIOS mode with WIndows not UEFI mode. You also have some XP boot files in your Windows partition?

----------


## MartinLL

Hi everyone!

I have a dell xps 15 (l521x) 32GB msata and a 750GB HD with windows 8. I installed 12.10 as follows.

- disable RST from windows
- disable RST in the bios
- install ubuntu
- switch uefi bios to boot 'ubuntu' entry first

Ubuntu is working great but I do not see a grub menu since everything boots direct to ubuntu. I had no chance to select windows.

I ran boot-repair.

Now I get a grub menu, but all the handful of windows boot options... none of them work. They all say 

       'error: cannot load image'.

Here is the debug info from boot-repair
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642105/

If I go to the bios boot menu and select windows, windows boots, but never from grub.

I've tried a few things:

1. If you look at the windows boot entries in the link above... they all list:
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi

... the 'EFI' should not be in all caps. When I do tab completes in the grub boot editor thing, it tab completes to lower case 'efi'.

After switching it all, I get the same 'cannot load image' error.

2. I tried editing the /etc/grub.d/*custom* thing and adding 
set root=hd0,gpt1
before the chainloader command, but that gives the same problems.

Any idea what I can do? Is grub supposed to let me boot windows? Is there a windows bootloader to boot grub?


======= EDIT =======

Some more info:

There is a 'secure boot' option in the bios. I turned it off, I can not boot the first two windows entires... it gives me 'unknown error'. But if I try the 'dell' entries, it takes me to the dell utility to try and repair my windows, but it will not boot windows.

----------


## Relsig

I did use the windows tool to shrink the partition leaving ~500 gb for windows and leaving ~400gb for ubuntu.

before doing ~anything~ (i was on fresh factory settings) gparted showed a /boot flag at sda1 and sda5.

I'm going to factory reboot, create another recovery cd, remove the /boot flag from /sda5 and see what happens. I'll post back tomorrow-ish if it works and i'll remove windows and install ubuntu if it doesn't. at this point i'm not really caring for windows 8 anyways, guild wars 2 is actually running better through wine and that's the only reason I really needed windows.... Microsoft makes everything a pain, lol.


EDIT:  Nvm, can boot to the drive but it says recovery image is corrupt or missing... which is hilarious because I haven't touched it since the last time I used it... sad days.

I suppose I'll have to call dell tomorrow, lol.

----------


## banjobeagle

Hi everyone,

I'd be really grateful if anyone has some advice for me.

I am  running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and Windows 8 on my HP Pavilion G6 laptop. When  I first bought the computer it took me a while to get it running as a  dual-boot system, but eventually it worked...until yesterday morning. Windows  did some updates, and now it boots straight into Windows, no  GRUB screen appears. To try and solve this I booted using the linux live USB drive I had made  when initially installing, and ran boot-repair. This didn't appear to  solve the problem, the computer still booted straight to Windows, still no  GRUB screen. 

I am able to boot Ubuntu by pressing Esc when the computer first  switches on, pressing F9 for "Boot device options" - this gives me three  options: 1) OS boot 2) Ubuntu (Hitachi HTS547575A9E384) 3) Boot from  EFI file. By selecting Ubuntu I am taken to the GRUB screen and can load  Ubuntu from the list of options as I was previously able to do.

Is anyone able to offer any advice as to how I can get it to load the  GRUB screen automatically? The URL I got from boot-repair is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639490/

Many thanks in advance,
Tim.

----------


## oldfred

While Ubuntu is using the Microsoft UEFI key, some systems had further modified UEFI to only boot Windows. And some require secure boot to be on to boot Windows. Neither should be requirements but that is how it is.
Boot-Repair has a work around where it renames Windows file, so UEFI thinks it is booting Windows, but is really booting the shim file that has the Microsoft key. Then grub chains back to the Windows file.

So if system does not dual boot, use the rename function and try that.

       Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.
Renamed files:
/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 


 To perform this, just run Boot-Repair --> Adv options --> tick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> Apply
Then reboot the PC to UEFI/BIOS and chose ubuntu,  and please tell us what you observe.
Please enable SecureBoot in your BIOS, then run Boot-Repair --> Advanced Options --> "GRUB options" tab --> tick "SecureBoot" --> Apply.

@martinll
You may need secure boot on. While with Linux case is important, with Windows efi is the same as EFI and the efi partition is FAT32 so case does not matter.
Some other Dell

 Installing Ubuntu 12.10 x64 on Dell XPS 13 Alongside Windows from USB New user with Details post 10
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108450
Dell Inspiron 17R SE -  12.04.2 but otherwise similar to XPS13 above
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125701
Dell XPS 14 Ultrabook what works
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
Dell 14z used Dell Recovery and Refind
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125397
 HOWTO Ubuntu 12.10 x64 Dell XPS 14 (UEFI + Intel Rapid Start Technology + Flashcache), bumblebee - Details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117166

@banjobeagle
I would think Windows updates in UEFI would be just like in BIOS. In BIOS it would overwrite grub in MBR and you had to reinstall grub to MBR. You may just have to reset UEFI to boot ubuntu entry, or if the rename was done, it may have overwritten the shim file and need renaming. BootInfo report is not showing any renamed files, so it should be just the UEFI default entry?

To All, Since Windows does it repair into the efi partition and may reset UEFI, you should backup efi partition as part of your regular backup routine. Of course if new files are installed you will want to keep those.

----------


## Sanakei

Big thanks to you oldfred, now it works like intended.
I checked secure boot and it was enabled again (did it for testing), after disabling it, following your boot-repair instructions and your tip that the recovery entry is the correct one I finally got it working.

PS: boot-repair is an awesome tool

----------


## banjobeagle

Thanks for the advice oldfred. I'm not sure I know how to reset UEFI to boot ubuntu, is it straightforward? (I'm no expert with these things!) I tried running boot-repair again, but still not luck. The URL this time was http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643862 . 
Thanks,
Tim.

----------


## bcbc

Two things... why isn't boot-repair on the Ubuntu CD and in the standard repos?
And why do dual-boots with UEFI always need to be repaired after installing?

It seems something is fundamentally broken here.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi bcbc




> why isn't boot-repair on the Ubuntu CD and in the standard repos?


Maybe because Ubuntu devs prefer games and paid apps ?  :Wink:  

(I proposed it 2 years ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291 )




> And why do dual-boots with UEFI always need to be repaired after installing?


Because of several bugs of GRUB and Ubiquity, eg:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...y/+bug/1050940
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1025555
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1091477

----------


## oldfred

@bcbc
+1 on Boot-Repair as part of the standard install.

I just think Yann was quicker at figuring out the UEFI issues and coming up with work arounds. Many of the issues have bug reports. But part of the issue is there seems to be no standard UEFI secure boot even though UEFI is the standard. Vendors have modified UEFI to only boot Windows and/or only boot with secure boot on. Those systems need file renaming, but others do not. And a few just do not work.
Also we have been spoiled by how good os-prober is (was?). Back with grub legacy we had to manually add Windows 7 or any other system to the grub menu, with os-prober it almost always worked. Until UEFI. Os-prober still creates BIOS entries not efi chain load entries for Windows (not sure about anything else). You can manually add those boot stanzas or just run Boot-repair and it adds entries into 25_custom. The bug on os-prober is now very old.
And there are new different issues with UltraBooks with Intel SRT as that uses RAID and standard Desktop installer does not have RAID drivers. Actually now Ubuntu installs, but grub still does not??

----------


## oldfred

@banjobeagle.

Did you see this in your Boot-Repair? You are hibernated.

 Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted
The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
For example type on the command line:

   mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot-sav/sda4


 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot

----------


## bcbc

Yannbuntu.
Have you considered posting to the devel mailing list or devel-discuss to ask why it's not being considered? Then at least you get to hear some opinions rather than having them ignore the bug report (which they often do).

----------


## YannBuntu

bcbc,
I have followed the "official" procedure for inclusion (and lost too much time on it), but please try other ways (ML or else) if you think that can help.

----------


## bcbc

Seems like they want it in Debian first. What's the status with that?

----------


## banjobeagle

Thanks oldfred, I hadn't spotted the hibernation issue. It seems that when Windows 8 shuts down it only pretends to shut down so that it can reboot faster. I thought I had cracked this by unchecking the "fast-boot" option in Windows settings, but it doesn't seem to have worked. Boot repair reports I am still hibernated (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644773/). *sigh*

----------


## Relsig

Thank you oldfredd for all your help. I figured out the entire issue now.  I removed the /boot flag from sda5 and it recognizes my recovery image, I factory reset my hdd.

this is where it gets interesting:

when I boot it up I immediately went to my ubuntu live CD to investigate. I opened gparted and there's no /boot flag on sda5 now. I proceeded into windows, set it up, shrank my partition, ran chkdsk for any errors, reboot to Ubuntu LiveCD, open gparted, now there's a /boot flag on sda5

When I remove it Ubuntu detects my windows install. I'll report back if I experience no extra issues. I'm not sure why Ubuntu installer doesn't recognize windows 8 partition with /boot flag but windows is obviously using it for something, Very interesting...

----------


## oldfred

@relsig
If you boot in BIOS mode, perhaps it then thinks the boot flag should be on the Windows partition? Windows uses boot flag in BIOS/MBR to know what partition to boot from. But with gpt Windows will only boot in UEFI and from the efi partition. Gparted uses boot flag as the setting to create an efi partition in gpt partitioning, but it really is not the same as a boot flag in MBR(msdos).

----------


## Relsig

> @relsig
> If you boot in BIOS mode, perhaps it then thinks the boot flag should be on the Windows partition? Windows uses boot flag in BIOS/MBR to know what partition to boot from. But with gpt Windows will only boot in UEFI and from the efi partition. Gparted uses boot flag as the setting to create an efi partition in gpt partitioning, but it really is not the same as a boot flag in MBR(msdos).



I'm not sure what was doing it; it only happened after I set up windows, it may be a dell issue or something. Working now. I used the "something else" option, created a / partition a /home partition and a swap partition, installed ubuntu, used boot-repair. All is well (sent from windows 8 that dual-boots ubuntu)

the only issue I have is that there are 8 start entries in grub: ubuntu, windows 8 recovery (boots to windows), windows 8 recovery bootmgr (boots to windows), dell entries for both (one says bootmgr), then 2 for actual recovery partition. Both dell ones give errors and the last two boot to windows recovery. 

doesn't matter to me atm though, i'll research how to clean it up later.

----------


## oldfred

You can for now turn off os-prober. Later when they fix the bug, or if you install another system you can turn it back on.

 # I add this line to grub configuration or turn off the execute bit on 30_os-prober
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
or turn off executable bit
sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
# Then do:
sudo update-grub

   And you can edit at will any of the extra efi files. Change names to what your want or delete entire stanzas. All the entries in 25_custom were added by Boot-Repair. But someday you may want a grub entry to boot recovery, so save the backup.

sudo cp -a /etc/grub.d/25_custom /etc/grub.d/bkup25_custom
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/25_custom
Then do:
sudo update-grub

----------


## YannBuntu

> Seems like they want it in Debian first. What's the status with that?


As you can see in https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291 ( and the Debian ITP), everything is ready, and we have been waiting for a Debian sponsor for 2 years.

----------


## jean noel

I recently had problems updating grub, after reinstalling (again) windows. Thanks to boot-repair, my beloved Ubuntu was again available. Thanks a lot. However, I would like to know if I install boot-repair in Ubuntu, will i see it when booting my pc if  grub gets  wiped out during a reinstallation of windows?
Many thanks in advance.
Regards
jean noel

----------


## bcbc

> As you can see in https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291 ( and the Debian ITP), everything is ready, and we have been waiting for a Debian sponsor for 2 years.


I don't understand why things have to go through Debian. And then every 6 months they take the Debian back-level code, and have to repatch it with fixes that weren't reintegrated by Debian devs. 
I run the dev release on the side, and for every new dev release the same bugs reappear. This seems like a wasted effort on Canonical's part. 

I can maybe understand this if the package is maintained by a Debian developer - but if not, who cares about it? Especially if no one at Debian seems to care about boot-repair?

----------


## oldfred

@jean noel
If you cannot boot internal drive there would be no way to get to Boot-Repair on internal drive. That is why we suggest a liveCD/DVD/Flash or Windows Repair CD for the current version of every operating system you have installed. I also prefer to have several (like belt & suspenders?) Linux repair flash drives. Of course Boot-Repair or knowing how to install Boot-Repair to a live install is at the top of the list.

----------


## Shipoopi

Hi everybody,

I just bought an Asus K56CA notebook with W8 and installed Ubuntu on it.
Now i can't boot into Windows 8 anymore. I've tried to repair this with boot-repair but it didn't work.

If secure boot is off in my BIOS only Ubuntu boots fine
If secure boot is on in my BIOS nothing works.
Also for some reason there isn't an option in BIOS to boot from a CD or USB stick.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647148/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647116/

Can somebody help me with this please. Also because i'm pretty new at all of this, be as detailed as possible in your replies.

Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

Hello Shipoopi. please:
1) in your BIOS, enable SecureBoot 
2) if possible, in your BIOS , disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). 
3) then boot on a Ubuntu disk (liveDVD or liveUSB), choose "Try Ubuntu", connect internet, install and run Boot-Repair, click "Recommended Repair"
4) indicate us the new URL that will appear
5) reboot and tell us what you observe.

----------


## Shipoopi

Well if i try to boot from CD, these are the only options my BIOS gives me:

under the boot tab:

Add new boot option: <name>
Select Filesystem: (these  2 are my only options)

PCI(1F|2)\DEVICEPATH(Type3, subtype 12)HD(Part1,Sig5a60fff2-384a-4168-ad7b-7ba25c03c910)
PCI(1F|2)\DEVICEPATH(Type3, subtype 12)HD(Part2,Sig77......)

Path for boot option: <path>


So i don't really know how i can boot from a CD. Can't these URL's help you?

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647148/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647116/


Thanks for your reply

----------


## jchan91

Hi,

I have a question about the "restore MBR" boot-repair option. What is the function of this option, and how is it different from the regular recommended installation, or purge and reinstall?

I have a suspicion that my system's MBR on sda is corrupted, and I would like to safely reinstall grub2 on it so that it points to my 12.04 partition. Also note that I have an Ultrabook with the hybrid HDD/SSD with the SRT/RST/RAID tech on it, so I am wondering how safe it is to edit the MBR via this method?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@jchan91
You already have a thread. Please do not duplicate questions in more than one thread for the same issue.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128687

----------


## YannBuntu

Shipoopi,
My guess is that your Windows needs SecureBoot enabled, so you would need to use Boot-Repair with SecureBoot option ticked, then enable SecureBoot in your BIOS. But don't try it if you can't boot on an Ubuntu DVD or liveUSB, as you would be blocked in case it fails.

jchan91,
The "Restore MBR" option is for Legacy BIOS only, and for getting direct access to Windows when a disk contains only WIndows.

----------


## Shipoopi

Hi Yannbuntu, thank you for replying. I've tried it like you said (first with the SecureBoot option ticked in boot-repair and then enabled in bios)

When I click Windows 8 in the menu i get this screen:



When I try again i get this one:

----------


## jean noel

Sorry for the lateness. Boot-repair did the job just fine. The only problem is that downloading around 335mb on 256kb connection might take for ever. May be it should be installed in every release.
Thanks
jean noel

----------


## YannBuntu

@Shipoopi: please check if you can boot from the WIndows entry in your BIOS.

@Jean Noel: if you have an Ubuntu disk, you can simply boot on it, choose "Try Ubuntu", then install and run Boot-Repair from the live-session, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...pair_in_Ubuntu

----------


## ZamieltheHunter

Hello,  I was trying to install Lubuntu 12.04 I believe was the version, and when it was close to finished it came up with a message that said that it had failed to install grub!  I installed and ran boot repair with the default settings and it gave me this URL to post in a help thread.  *http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656804/

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
*

----------


## oldfred

You seem to have some partitioning issues on sda, your 3TB drive. For future info, what partition tool did you use. I have seen issues with Windows & Disk Utility, but not gdisk or gparted.




> /dev/sda2 overlaps with /dev/sda3
> /dev/sda2 overlaps with /dev/sda5


 


> sda4: _____________________
> 
>        File system:       ntfs
>     Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS
>     Boot sector info:  The info in boot sector on the starting sector of the 
>                        MFT is wrong. The info in the boot sector on the 
>                        starting sector of the MFT Mirror is wrong. According 
>                        to the info in the boot sector, sda4 has 1457035144 
>                        sectors, but according to the info from fdisk, it has 
> ...


Since partitions overlap it is hard to know how to fix things. Which sectors really belong to which partition or is data really belong in the other partition. If you have data you really need to backup as any fixes may not work.

After partitions are fixed, you need to run chkdsk on the NTFS partition. Its PBR - partition boot sector even if not booting has to have correct partition size info in it. chkdsk should fix that.

Install gdisk and see what it says about your sda.
sudo apt-get install gdisk
       repair gpt:
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html
last partition overlaps backup partition table
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956173

You may want to consider totally repartitioning as you do not have drive correctly aligned.

 First, understand that most partitioning tools have moved to a policy of aligning partitions on 1 MiB (2048-sector) boundaries as a way of improving performance with some types of arrays and some types of new hard disks (those with 4096-byte physical sectors). See article by srs5694:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/li...-sector-disks/
Post on 8-sector boundaries alignment by srs5694
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685666
it's 8-sector (4096-byte) alignment
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768635
Alignment issues on 4K drives
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635018
srs's to show 8 sector alignment
$ sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print

----------


## ZamieltheHunter

I believe the original partioning was done with the windows partition tool.  

I believe I'm going to repartition over the weekend.  I wasn't expecting it to be this serious of a problem and since there is a sold benefit to be gained through completely redoing the partitioning,it should be worth it.  Thank you for helping to identify my problem!  I appreciate the help!

EDIT:
Well in case I still have a chance here are my results from gdisk 


```
Disk /dev/sda: 5860533168 sectors, 2.7 TiB
Logical sector size: 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 60B6F9C2-07F1-4FA4-ACB4-AEC77B83474F
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 5860533134
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 16 sectors (8.0 KiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              34                 1987              977.0 KiB   EF02  
   2            1988               2929689487    1.4 TiB       0700  
   3      5843759801           5860533118    8.0 GiB      8200  
   4      2929689488           4386724644    694.8 GiB   0700  
   5      4386724645           5843759800    694.8 GiB   0700  


Partition number (1-5): 1
Partition GUID code: 21686148-6449-6E6F-744E-656564454649 (BIOS boot partition)
Partition unique GUID: 83240A13-6148-4D63-B27E-95191CEFBBB9
First sector: 34 (at 17.0 KiB)
Last sector: 1987 (at 993.5 KiB)
Partition size: 1954 sectors (977.0 KiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: ''

Partition number (1-5): 2
Partition GUID code: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 (Microsoft basic data)
Partition unique GUID: 0906636F-6963-4FBC-98F3-7E6EE3E2A307
First sector: 1988 (at 994.0 KiB)
Last sector: 2929689487 (at 1.4 TiB)
Partition size: 2929687500 sectors (1.4 TiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: ''

Partition number (1-5): 3
Partition GUID code: 0657FD6D-A4AB-43C4-84E5-0933C84B4F4F (Linux swap)
Partition unique GUID: C0DE6E11-E693-4DB9-A15C-A70367DBDE38
First sector: 5843759801 (at 2.7 TiB)
Last sector: 5860533118 (at 2.7 TiB)
Partition size: 16773318 sectors (8.0 GiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: ''

Partition number (1-5): 4
Partition GUID code: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 (Microsoft basic data)
Partition unique GUID: A69CF855-D03C-4784-9702-CD4FDC626777
First sector: 2929689488 (at 1.4 TiB)
Last sector: 4386724644 (at 2.0 TiB)
Partition size: 1457035157 sectors (694.8 GiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: ''

Partition number (1-5): 5
Partition GUID code: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 (Microsoft basic data)
Partition unique GUID: 3CE7BC3F-9B2A-44AF-98E7-C21151DFAA0E
First sector: 4386724645 (at 2.0 TiB)
Last sector: 5843759800 (at 2.7 TiB)
Partition size: 1457035156 sectors (694.8 GiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: ''

```

----------


## oldfred

The gdisk output looks ok? Did it restore data from gpt backup? One of the advantages of gpt is that it has a backup partition table.

----------


## ZamieltheHunter

It didn't say it had done anything of the sort.  I took that data after I ran the b command but before I ran v.  I was a little thrown by the fact that it appeared to have no overlaps.

----------


## Gerouno

Thank you very much YannBuntu. This solved my problems after installing Ubuntu 13.04. Thumbs up!  :Smile:

----------


## grparisgr

Hello everyone!
     I was playing arround with grub customizer on my dual boot laptop (win7/ubuntu 12.10) and i was firstly wanted to change the time that grub gives you in order to choose the OS , i changed that from 30s to 250s and all was fine.Then i wanted to change the backrgroung image of grub , after placing one of my own i noticed that the grub didn't have the image then .Then i went again to grub customizer to change the resolution(i thought that it was resolution problem). After i changed the resolution to something 1024x768x24 and reboot then the grub stucked, the only thing now after starting my pc is a black lighted screen.I tried boot repair but nothing happend.

Here is the the paste that boot repair gave to me:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656901/

Thanks for your time !

----------


## aidu

Hello everyone!
I've been trying to install BackTrack 5 R3 from LiveCD on my Samsung M3 Portable external hard drive. I've unsuccessfully tried to repair my Grub using the Boot-Repair tool after getting the "Unknown filesystem, Grub Rescue" message. I've also got Windows 7 x64 installed on my internal hard drive.
I would be grateful if somebody could help me fix this problem.
Here's also the link to the log generated after using the Boot-Repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659210/

----------


## oldfred

I do not know grub customizer. I do not see the size you say.

Part of your issue is you are trying to load a jpg from a path that does not yet exist. When grub loads, Ubuntu has not yet set up paths, so /home does not yet exist. It has to process fstab first.

You have this in you grub but /home/alexandros does not exist. I think they say to put pictures into /boot/grub as that is where grub is loading from? I never have used any backgrounds. I just want grub to run as fast as possible to minimize boot time.



> /home/alexandros/Pictures/the-milky-way-galaxy-1024-768-6808.jpg

----------


## grparisgr

ok i got that you are saying..but how i will say to grub to NOT load the photo and continue without it ?

----------


## oldfred

@grparisgr
Not sure the easiest way. You might be able to use Boot-Repair and just to the uninstall & reinstall of grub. 
You may be able to use the live install to edit grub.cfg (the file we are never to edit), just to get it to boot once.
Do you get any grub menu or is black screen before that?


@aidu
You have a 1TB or very large external drive. There used to be a bug with grub on very large root partitions or files located beyond a certain point on drive. The supposedly fixed it, but with some BIOS and/or external drives we still seem to see issues. My suggestion usually is a small / (root) partition of 25GB within first 100GB of drive. Yann normally just suggests a even smaller /boot partition which in your case may be easier to squeeze in. If you move NTFS partition to make room for /boot, you need to run chkdsk on it afterwards from Windows or a Windows repairCD.

----------


## vigor1977

Hello  :Angel: 

First time in ubuntuforums!

     Before a couple of days i decided to format partition where win xp installed and free space in my drive. Before formatting win xp partition i had triple boot system( ubuntu 12.04, windows xp and windows vista). I upgraded windows vista to win 7. I was able then to boot only in windows 7 because grub menu disappeared. I tried to format drive with windows xp from device manager of windows 7 but without success because system warned me that is a windows system partition. I boot my computer from hirens cd and did succesfully the format of the windows xp partition. 
My problems started after the next boot. I was not able to boot in Ubuntu or Windows 7. I boot again my laptop using hiren's cd and changed letter "D:" of the windows 7 partition to "C:". No boot again  :Sad:  
    I found the solution of the boot-repair from this forum and after the recommended repair method i can boot ONLY in Ubuntu 12.04. Grub menu has not a windows 7 choice!
    I tried to recover win 7 partition booting from windows 7 installation usb using windows 7 recovery environment and bootrec.exe commands, but without success. 
    I noticed that when i select repair method there is no windows installation to select on the popup window !

My hard drive is in a good condition.

Is there a solution to my problem, eg. by editing ubuntu boot files?

Below is my boot-info 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660917/

Thanks in advance!

----------


## aidu

Thank you for your help oldfred. I've done it as you said and now everything works perfectly.

----------


## oldfred

@aidu - Glad you got it fixed.

@vigor1977
You have to understand that Windows only boots from one partition, not matter how many installs you have. In fact second installs move their boot files into the first install ( called active partition or boot flag). When second install is newer it takes over old install and uses its boot loader but from old install. 

Or all your boot files for Windows 7 were in the XP partition. And Windows will only boot from a primary partition. So it cannot directly boot from your Windows 7 install. You can recreate a small NTFS boot partition (must be primary) with boot flag and install Windows 7 boot files to that partition or reinstall Windows to a primary partition.

Grub does not use boot flag, so it only should be on the primary NTFS partition. Ubuntu can boot from logical partitions, but you used two primary partitions for Ubuntu & swap. 

Better explanation, even just reviewing pictures.
 Multibooters, Pictures here worth 1000+ words
http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html

----------


## vigor1977

oldfred, 
Thank you for your quick, detailed and explanatory answer  :Smile: 

How can i install Windows 7 boot files to the primary partition to avoid reinstall Windows? 
Do you know a link with a guide that will help me? 
I am thinking to make sda5 as primary partition. 
The next step is to use gparted to mark a boot flag on the sda5?
Thank you for wasting your time to help us :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@vigor1977
You cannot make sda5 a primary. Primary partitions by definition are sda1 thru sda4. You can only have 4 primary or 3 primary and one extended as the extended is really a primary. Within extended you can have unlimited number of logical partitions. All logical partitions must be in extended and you only can have one extended.

You might try this tool to see if you can reorganize to make your NTFS partitions primary. But be sure to have good backups.
 To convert a partition from primary to logical, at least one free (unallocated) sector must exist between the partition and the one that precedes it.
Fixparts - Repair broken partition tables (not overlapping issues) & delete Stray gpt data from MBR drives
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325 
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
First backup partition table, use your drive for sdX or sda, sdb etc.
sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sdX > parts.txt

----------


## mahnac72

Boot-Repair tool installed with Ubuntu 12.10 to repair MBR for dual boot system. :Smile:  What a relief, for a newbie I thought this would be a mission. I had a working installation with Dual boot options for Windows 7 and Ubuntu.

Then I decided to try and recover the Windows 7 installation, just for fun....
From the dual boot option, selected Windows recovery.
The windows recovery ran fine, but after installing I ened up with a flashing cursor "_"
I think I broke the MBR trying to install the fresh copy of Windows via the recovery partition. 

Read that a Windows installation will write it's own MBR messing up the dual boot installation... 

So I'm still reading about MBR to better understand what happened and how to successfully recover a Windows 7 partition from the recovery partion.

Anybody able to direct me to being able to recover Windows 7 from the recovery partition from a Dual Boot installation from a Live Ubuntu DVD will be appreciated.

----------


## silverspacer

Hello,

I have a problem after installing Windows 8 on my hdd. After running boot-repair for two times my ubuntu doesn't work, yet. So here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670405/

sda1 is my windows8 partition and sda5 my / for ubuntu. Booting from the newest kernel gave me a black screen only. Booting from an older kernel gave me a command line login but my keyboard won't work.

Any suggestions? Thanks for your help!

----------


## oldfred

@mahnac72
Most Vendors's Recovery totally erases hard drive and restores system to as new, some may preserve your data but many do not even do that. But many assume MBR still has Windows boot loader and does not rewrite that. It also rewrites partition table so Linux partitions typical will be gone. Boot-Repair can restore a Windows type Boot loader so you can boot your restored systems. 
Much better to make a full backup of system and use that to restore system. As then you can make backup after you have made NTFS partition smaller and just restore to same size partition.

@silverspacer
Was one of these drives ever RAID? Boot-Repair as a bunch of error messages on partial meta-data on drive and only sees one half of a RAID. If not RAID anymore you should remove the meta-data. If Intel SRT, you may have to remove it temporarily to get Ubuntu installed and working. Supposedly you can re-enable, as some have posted that they could.
What video card as that is often the issue with black screens?
       Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## rtphysicist

Hi,

I'm having problems with dual booting Ubuntu with WIndows 8 on my laptop. I used gparted to createand format the partition that I installed Ubuntu on and everything seemed to install fine, but instead of giving me a boot menu, when I start my computer it loads windows 8 automatically and I don't have any way of booting into Ubuntu. I tried using boot repair but it didn't seem to fix the problem.

My pastebin info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672809 sda5 is my ubuntu partition

----------


## silverspacer

> @silverspacer
> Was one of these drives ever RAID? Boot-Repair as a bunch of error messages on partial meta-data on drive and only sees one half of a RAID. If not RAID anymore you should remove the meta-data. If Intel SRT, you may have to remove it temporarily to get Ubuntu installed and working. Supposedly you can re-enable, as some have posted that they could.
> What video card as that is often the issue with black screens?
>        Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
> How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


so I deleted the raid issue now. Running boot repair again but ubuntu still won't boot. My keayboard isn't working either so i cannot log in or something. I have an ATI Radeon hd7000 series.

----------


## oldfred

@rtphysicist
Have you gone into your UEFI before booting Windows and changing boot entry to ubuntu. Boot-Repair shows that your UEFI has ubuntu.
 BootOrder: 0002,3001,3002,3003,2001,2002,2003
Boot0000* USB Hard Drive (UEFI) - SanDisk Cruzer
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3001* EFI Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* EFI Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3003* EFI Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot0002* ubuntu

Some may need secure boot on to work. And some need Boot-Repair run with the secure boot setting checked off as they modified UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file.


 HP to get into UEFI/BIOS menu - escape then f10 as soon as it starts.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=5171079

----------


## Shipoopi

I'm still unable to boot into windows.

But i've just noticed some things:

In my bios i have two things:
Secure boot state: enabled (This is a parameter i can't switch, it's always enabled)
Secure boot control: enabled/disabled

The second one is the one i've been switching on and off. But only when it's disabled, i can boot Ubuntu. 
Also in the advanced options in boot repair i can't uncheck secure boot.

This is my latest info pastebin:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673981/

Thanks for your patience and suggestions.

----------


## oldfred

@silverspacer 
Some BIOS have a setting to turn on USB keyboard & mouse. Both Windows & Ubuntu seem to have drivers, but grub has always relied on BIOS setting. Not sure if same in your UEFI or not.
I have nVidia so not sure what is required for AMD. Some links from others:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troublesho...riverDetection
Ubuntu Precise Installation Guide - AMD/ATI
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...#Video_Tearing
Add Hardware Graphics - ATI: After installing ATI Driver: From QIII
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050320
sudo apt-get install fglrx
#sudo aticonfig --initial -f
sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
After reboot to get Catalyst Control Center
sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troublesho...thRadeonDriver
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558406

@Shipoopi
Some have reported that the UEFI/BIOS setting are strange. Some have to use a UEFI on setting to turn secure boot off and BIOS/CSM is totally separate. Some seem to have secure boot on/off, and UEFI on/off where UEFI off is CSM boot. All I can suggest is experiment. Each vendor is different. You do not want BIOS/CSM mode.

You should be able to boot Ubuntu even with secure boot on as it uses the Windows key. And some will only boot Windows with secure boot on. Others are able to boot both systems with secure boot on or off.
It looks like you booted in CSM/BIOS mode at some point as Boot-Repair added a Windows type boot loader to the protective MBR and added a boot flag to the Windows partition making it a second efi partition. A boot flag with gpt is only used to indicated which partition is the efi partition and you can only have one per drive. Use gparted and remove boot flag from sda4. Windows only boots in UEFI mode.

Some UEFI vendors have modified UEFI code (not per standard) to only boot the Windows efi file with secure boot. In those cases  Boot-Repair can rename grub2's shim to be the Window file name and system will boot. Then grub can chain back to the Windows renamed file to boot Windows.

 Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.

Renamed files:
/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 

   To perform this, just run Boot-Repair --> Adv options --> tick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> Apply
Then reboot the PC to UEFI/BIOS and chose ubuntu,  and please tell us what you observe.
Please enable SecureBoot in your BIOS, then run Boot-Repair --> Advanced Options --> "GRUB options" tab --> tick "SecureBoot" --> Apply.
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows.

----------


## Grafens

Is it possible that this folder '/dev/mapper/fedora_ld-root' could have been created in ubuntu when I used boot-repair. I'm asking this because boot-repair said it detected a RAID setup and that I should install 'y-force-yes-mdadm-no-install-commands' when I was reinstalling grub.
I can post the URL it gave me if you need it. Also I have had some issues with RAID settings in the BIOS but thought it was deactivated.
Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@gavfens
Fedora's default install is in LVM. Ubuntu's desktop does not have the lvm2 drivers, and you have to mount the Fedora partition for grub2's os-prober to find a Fedora install in LVM. Boot-Repair may have already added the lvm2 drivers. Not sure that Boot-Repair can tell what a /dev/mapper is, which may be RAID or LVM.
sudo apt-get install lvm2

----------


## Grafens

@oldfred
Thanks for your reply but I'm not sure if I understand you correctly, would I be installing lvm2 so that grub2 can find fedora's mount point or is it to have RAID installed, if it's for RAID I don't need it I make backups to an external hard drive.
I already posted thread with fdisk-l printed out and a brief explanation of what I did, so rather than copy/paste here's a link
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post12585407
In short I was getting a error before grub loaded.
Thanks
OK lvm2 was already installed and all I needed to do was to mount the fedora partition first and then grub-update so I'll mark this as SOLVED

----------


## oldfred

RAID drivers are different than the lvm2 driver which is for LVM. Your sda9 is LVM, so you need the driver to be able to mount and see inside the sda9 partition. Many with Fedora on multi-boot systems just install to a partition and not use the LVM.
Both some RAID and LVM  use a /mapper/...., so I think Boot-Repair can not be sure which you have.

----------


## maxnigri

Hi,

lately after software updates, my machine fails boot, I get the grub rescue "out of disk" message. I'm running 11.10. single OS machine.
I used usb live disk, and with it I boot. I expected not to see all my data, because I'm using a bare OS from my live usb disk, surprisingly,
I see all my data, and off-course all my disks, including the original disk where the OS is installed (sda1). how-come ?  is it normal ?
I installed boot repair, and pass the recommended fix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679837/ still can not boot after the "fix", 
so now, I have a usb stick attached to my machine and can boot normally only with it. 
please help.
Max

----------


## YannBuntu

> Not sure that Boot-Repair can tell what a /dev/mapper is, which may be RAID or LVM.


Exact.
That's why currently B-R always proposes to activate RAID when it detects /dev/mapper.
This is useful when there is a RAID disk, but useless (and probably confusing for the user) when there is LVM but no RAID.
To improve it, I would need to know a reliable way to detect cases when there is LVM but no RAID.

A 2nd item that needs to be improved is : how to know which of dmraid or mdadm must be installed? (currently, B-R lets the user decide).

----------


## oldfred

@maxnigri
If you look at line 600 in BootInfo you will see boot files scattered all over your drive. We have found some systems do not boot when boot file are in very large / (root) partition as grub & kernel files get too far apart. Supposed a bug was fixes to resolve that issue, and it does work for some, but many have issues. 
I normally suggest a small / (root) partition of 25GB within the first 100GB of a large drive. I think Yann normally just suggests the separate /boot which for an existing system may be easier to squeeze in near front of a drive.

It also may be time to houseclean some kernels.
       Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Fred:* the important point is to get the partition containing the /boot folder (which means either a separate /boot, or the root if no separate /), included inside the first 100GB (or 125GB depending on the BIOS) of the disk. If the root is starting near from the start of the disk, but ends after 100GB, I agree with you: it is easier to reduce it, rather than creating a separate /boot. But it's hard for Boot-Repair to detect this situation reliably, so by default  B-R advices the solution that works for all cases, the separate /boot.

----------


## ehijon

Here is my situation:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687249/

When I turn on the pc I see for one second: "Window boot manager load failed". And after that it shows the boot loader (GNU GRUB version 2.00-7ubuntu 11) with these options:
- Ubuntu
- Advanced options for Ubuntu
- Windows UEFI recovery bkpbootmgfw.efi
- Windows Boot UEFI Recovery
- Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sdb3)
- Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sdb5)

Only the first option works fine and load ubuntu, but I can't load windows.
Also the boot loader screen size isn't fit with the monitor, it's small, like 800x600, I think... 

what can I do? thank you!

----------


## oldfred

UltraBooks have issues with Intel SRT. It uses RAID, so installer cannot work with partitions correctly.

        Intel Smart Response Technology
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
Some general info in post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071242
ubuntu 12.10 & Windows 8 oem Sony T & Intel SRT
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090605

 Ubuntu on hard drive, re-enable SRT post #19 details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129157



> Disable the RAID, it was using the Intel rapid management thingy and telling it to disable the acceleration or the use of the SSD. If you have a different system, just disable the RAID system then install Ubuntu. Once installed you can then re-enable it.
> sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
> sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdb





> You will need to use the dmraid command prior to running the Ubuntu Installer so that it will be able to see the partitions on the drive because otherwise with the raid metadata in place it will see the drive as part of a raid set and ignore its partitions.


But you may have dual video and it may depend on which video mode you are booting in.
      Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> GRUB options tab --> tick the "Uncomment GFXMODE" option --> Apply
Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> GRUB options tab --> tick "Add kernel option: nomodeset" --> Apply

 Optimus
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660
Bumblebee:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
12.10 with bumblebee
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077451
NVIDIA Confirms It's Working On Optimus Linux Support - Aug 31, 2012
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTE3MzY

----------


## HernanD

Hi all, i am new to the forum but i am using Ubuntu since 8.04, right now, i am having problems with Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 in my Desktop using Windows 8, installed as UEFI.

To give a context, i want to say that before this problem, I tried to use it as a WUBI installation, cause if something went wrong, i would start Windows 8 and uninstall it without a problem. That´s what happened when i tried to install Ubuntu 12.04.2, it didnt recognize the partition and i was always sent to Windows 8´s repair boot. After a few tries, i uninstalled Ubuntu 12.04.2.

Now, i tried with Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 as Wubi again, expecting an improvement over the last try. The same problem happened, but i chose to set "Ubuntu" as my default OS when i saw an option asking me to chose. That was went the whole boot was corrupted.

I later tried to use Boot-Repair, but no solution was given. The URL it gave me was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688231/ , it said "No change has been performed on your computer". The first time i tried it, it said it was solved.

Now when i try to repair Windows 8, it says the Windows installation is locked and i can not use "chkdsk" to repair it nor Ubuntu starts.

I would really appreciate any help.

----------


## oldfred

With the new computers you cannot install wubi. 
 Wubi does not work on gpt partitioned drives or Window 8 that is pre-installed.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...88&postcount=2
Grub4dos (which wubi uses) doesn't work with GPT disks (required by UEFI)

   wubi only installs as direct download in Windows, not from CD with 12.04
http://askubuntu.com/questions/12501...inside-windows


@HernanD
It looks like you booted live installer in BIOS/Legacy/CSM mode. It installed a Windows boot loader (syslinux) into the protective gpt MBR. That does not matter as it is not used.
But it also put another boot flag on the Main Windows install which would be correct if booting in BIOS mode. But on gpt partitioned drives you can only boot Windows in UEFI mode.
Use gparted from live installer and click on sda4 and right click remove boot flag. In gpt partitioning the boot flag really means it is the efi partition where all systems install initial boot files. You can only have one efi partition per hard drive. 
Then from UEFI you should be able to boot Windows again.
It looks like wubi did partially install, you can just delete it.

If you want to install Ubuntu with Windows 8 and secure boot, use Windows disk tools to shrink the Windows partition and reboot several times so it can run chkdsk to make its repairs for the resize. Do not create partitions with Windows.

       You will need to use the 64 bit version of 12.10 or 12.04.2 and from the UEFI menu boot the flash drive in UEFI mode. That way it will install in UEFI mode.
Systems need quick boot or fast boot turned off in UEFI settings. Vital for some systems. Best to backup efi partition and Windows partition first.
Use Windows Disk Tools to shrink Windows main partition, but not to create any new partitions, if installing on same drive.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI
As of 12.04.2, it is possible to install on UEFI systems with Secure Boot enabled (using signed versions of Shim, GRUB, and the Linux kernel). This is only currently set up for Ubuntu (desktop, alternate, and server) and Edubuntu images due to pressures of time; we expect to enable it across the entire Ubuntu family for 12.04.3.  Details:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePango.../UbuntuDesktop
Installing Grub for UEFI secure boot is only possible if you have booted your system using EFI.

----------


## HernanD

Thank you so much, now Windows 8 boots and i was able to remove Wubi. Right now, i am going to back up my Windows 8 in a DVD cause the back ups i did using a USB Stick and a SD Card were not recognized when trying to recover the image.

After that, i will try Ubuntu again, cause Beta 2 seems very stable, in my laptop i havent had any problem.

----------


## twistdhood

Hi All,

I recently upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. Upon reboot I get a Grub Error 18 and followed instructions up to the point it recommends running boot-repair and posting questions to this forum. My pastebin url is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688128

Oddly I note the boot-repair does not provide any option other than the perform boot-info analysis. There is no 'button' for automatic repair or anything like that...thoughts?

Any help at this point would be appreciated. I don't monkey in the world of mbr or things like that but am pretty capable otherwise.

----------


## oldfred

@twistdhood
Boot-Repair is not offering to fix anything because it did not see anything. All the tools require a partition table to know what is where. Yours showed this:
 Invalid MBR Signature found.

I might try testdisk and see if it can find old partitions.

 repairs including testdisk info & link to testdisk, testdisk is in repository and on most repairCDs
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html
http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/...rdeletedfiles/

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...st%20Partition
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery


http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

----------


## FunkyFlashFive

Hey guys,

Been using Ubuntu Studio for about a year and a half on my desktop as the only OS, and recently got a new laptop with Win 8 preinstalled. I pulled the old harddrive from my broken laptop and wiped it before putting it in the 2nd hd bay of my new laptop to use a separate drive for ubuntu to avoid any resizing issues on the windows drive. I got Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2 x64 installed on the clean drive by manually partitioning it within the live usb and it installed and booted fine, but win 8 failed to boot, so I tried boot-repair. My URL is/was http://paste.ubuntu.com/5669134/   Currently windows tries to troubleshoot and then asks to "refresh" instead of booting, or sometimes hangs on the spinning icon. ubuntu boots fine on its own or from the grub menu. at this point I'm willing to try almost anything.

Thanks in advance

FF5

----------


## oldfred

@FunkyFlashFive
Somewhere you booted in BIOS mode not UEFI and ran repairs.
So you have two efi partitions on sda, and you can only have one. With UEFI and gpt partitioning you use the boot flag to define an efi partition. In BIOS/MBR you use the boot flag on the bootable Windows install partition so Windows knows what partition to boot from. But with gpt you never put a boot flag on the Windows partition.

So use gparted and click on sda4 and right click manage flags and remove boot flag. I think then you may be able to boot Windows.

You have an efi partition on each drive which I consider a good idea, but sdb1 has no boot files. Even if you keep booting from sda2's efi boot files I might copy Ubuntu's boot files into sdb1 so that drive might boot without the sda drive. More just for emergency use if (when?) sda fails.

----------


## FunkyFlashFive

Removed the boot flag with gparted and tried booting windows, no luck. I get an automated repairs screen for a while and then am told it didn't work. Should I try boot repair again from my ubuntu install or live usb?

Also, Should I start a new thread for this? I wouldn't want to take away from the good work going on here

----------


## oldfred

If you want I can move posts to new thread, with your own title.
I am not sure how many look at a 100 page thread, but not many besides Yann & I post on UEFI issues.

You can post a new link to a new BootInfo report, not sure I can see anything else. 
It may need secure boot on for Windows to work and Ubuntu with the signed versions of shim & kernel.
Some just boot.
What system is this?

----------


## FunkyFlashFive

As long as I'm not stepping on anybody's feet here I'm happy to stay in this thread. 

I have secure boot enabled, and it's a Dell i17rse (7720) 

the new bootinfo is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693528/

----------


## oldfred

It does not look like you have the signed versions of grub & kernel installed. If you want secure boot, you will need those. 
Windows should boot directly from UEFI menu. Or else then Windows needs its own repairs. Not sure how with UEFI to get into the Windows repair console as you boot, but that is the sda1 partition now, but has no boot files. 

Other Dell's and what they did.
 Installing Ubuntu 12.10 x64 on Dell XPS 13 Alongside Windows from USB New user with Details post 10
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108450
Dell Inspiron 17R SE -  12.04.2 but otherwise similar to XPS13 above
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125701
Dell XPS 14 Ultrabook what works
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116597
Dell 14z used Dell Recovery and Refind
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125397
 HOWTO Ubuntu 12.10 x64 Dell XPS 14 (UEFI + Intel Rapid Start Technology + Flashcache), bumblebee - Details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117166
Dell XPS13 general info mega-thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932965

----------


## JGeZau

I am running this tool off of the Linux Secure CD, after I click "Recommended Repair", it gives me below two commands to run



```
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" dpkg --configure -a
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" yum erase-y grub*-common
```

After attempting to run the first command, it gives me the below message



```
chroot: failed to run command 'dpkg': no such file or directory
```

I know 'dpkg' is installed because when I type it by itself it gives me some options to run. Like option '--help', etc

What do I need to do?

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

Since the next command is yum, I assume your install in sda5 is not Debian based. 
Boot-Repair wants to make sure your system is up to date and then un-install all of grub and then reinstall it. 
Perhaps in your version the options are different for dpkg?

----------


## YannBuntu

> ```
> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" dpkg --configure -a
> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" yum erase-y grub*-common
> ```


Hello
Which Linux distribution (and version) are you trying to repair? (do you confirm it is Fedora/RedHat-based?)
Please could you run Boot-Repair --> "Create Boot-Info summary", and indicate the URL (or text) that will appear?

----------


## JGeZau

> Hello
> Which Linux distribution (and version) are you trying to repair? (do you confirm it is Fedora/RedHat-based?)
> Please could you run Boot-Repair --> "Create Boot-Info summary", and indicate the URL (or text) that will appear?


That is correct, I am trying to repair Fedora 18. After installation, my computer does not boot into either Windows or Fedora. Goes straight to the BIOS settings. I can only boot CDs.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697956




> Since the next command is yum, I assume your install in sda5 is not Debian based. 
> Boot-Repair wants to make sure your system is up to date and then un-install all of grub and then reinstall it. 
> Perhaps in your version the options are different for dpkg?


I am not sure of what the first command does, but if it is just checking if my system is up to date, can I just skip it?

Thanks.

----------


## YannBuntu

@all: I am surprised "dpkg --configure -a" doesn't work on Fedora... any idea?




> I am not sure of what the first command does, but if it is just checking if my system is up to date, can I just skip it?


Yes, you can skip it.

----------


## elasticdonut

Hi. I've tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my old laptop via live usb. Unfortunately it just hangs up after the grub screen. After a long time troubleshooting I used Boot Repair. Sadly, it didn't work and I've been directed here to seek further advice. Thanks in advance and here is the URL I was told to post here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699736/

It's probably something glaringly obvious but I don't have a lot of experience with this sort of thing.

----------


## oldfred

@elasticdonut    
How old is system?, What video card? If you have booted grub and get menu, it just may be video issues.
Have you tried recovery mode which is in submenu or manually added nomodeset?

       Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## elasticdonut

> @elasticdonut    
> How old is system?, What video card? If you have booted grub and get menu, it just may be video issues.
> Have you tried recovery mode which is in submenu or manually added nomodeset?
> 
>        Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
> How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


Thanks for your quick response. I've tried recovery mode to no avail and and added nomodeset as you suggested but it didn't fix it.

Here's some additional info:
-My laptop is an Acer Aspire 7730 with Mobile Intel Graphics
-Also, when I disable the quiet splash screen I get an bunch of error messages that say "AE_ALREADY_EXISTS". I can send a picture of the screen if you think it would help.

----------


## oldfred

I have seen threads on different models of Intel graphic chips. There is only one open source  Intel driver and Intel supports it well.

 Some other settings & some just use generic setting to at least boot:
http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/...up-workaround/


Older Intel video card: i915.modeset=1 or i915.modeset=0 newer:  i915.i915_enable_rc6=1nVidia: nomodesetGeneric: xforcevesa or nouveau.modeset=0Radeon: radeon.modeset=0

----------


## snootch

Had some trouble booting in to windows 7, so have been trying to repair boot loader using this wonderful tool but not had much luck.
ive run the recommended repairs but alas that has not worked. it pointed me here with this lovely url

http://paste/ubuntu.com/5700913

thanks

any and all assistance much appreciated

----------


## elasticdonut

> I have seen threads on different models of Intel graphic chips. There is only one open source  Intel driver and Intel supports it well.
> 
>  Some other settings & some just use generic setting to at least boot:
> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/...up-workaround/
> 
> 
> Older Intel video card: i915.modeset=1 or i915.modeset=0 newer:  i915.i915_enable_rc6=1nVidia: nomodesetGeneric: xforcevesa or nouveau.modeset=0Radeon: radeon.modeset=0


Thanks for your help. I tried your suggestions but I wasn't getting anywhere so I tried a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 and it all seems to be working now.

----------


## oldfred

@snootch
Your link did not work but this did?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700913/

You seem to only have one large NTFS partition with Windows 7. Boot-Repair updated the MBR, but with Windows that is about all it can do. You have to have a Windows repair CD for your version of Windows. Often chkdsk is all that is needed. You show both old XP boot files &  Windows 7 files but script shows you have them but cannot tell if damaged. 

If you have access of another Windows 7 system that is either 64bit or 32 bit to match yours:
       Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm
Windows users only - Silverlight
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/w...em-repair-disc

   Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

----------


## Shipoopi

Hi everyone.
I'm still not able to boot to windows 8 after all this time. Other people have tried to help me but with no results.

At this point i just wish to remove Ubuntu from this notebook so it only has W8 again. 
But i have no idea how i would go about doing that.

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Hi everyone.
> I'm still not able to boot to windows 8 after all this time. Other people have tried to help me but with no results.
> 
> At this point i just wish to remove Ubuntu from this notebook so it only has W8 again. 
> But i have no idea how i would go about doing that.


Hi,

I would suggest that you open a new thread in General Help forum with an appropriate title and explain your situation and what you want to achieve.

Cheers -  :Smile:

----------


## BlinkinCat

> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest that you open a new thread in General Help forum with an appropriate title and explain your situation and what you want to achieve.
> 
> Cheers -


Hi Shipoopi,

In a new thread you could include a link back to your first post in this thread if you wish.

Hope that helps -  :Smile:

----------


## Shipoopi

Thanks, new thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...6#post12601286

----------


## lawlhai

Having a heck of a time getting Ubuntu to boot after installing it.

I originally had Windows 7 setup and shrunk and added a partition as per some other instructions.  All went well.  I was able to boot from a LiveCD and install Ubuntu 12.10 onto the new primary partition.  After completing and rebooting, it went straight to loading Windows 7.  I have followed a couple of tutorials and have not received any errors, but I'm still not any closer to getting it to boot.  

I ran boot-repair and it appeared to have completed ... here is my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711880/

I also tried the instructions listed in the following link - they all completed without any errors.  http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair.../#.UWyoZqKG0WQ

Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated!

Please keep in mind I am very new.  I was using Ubuntu with VDI to test it out, and besides an introductory course in shell scripting about 11 years ago most of this is pretty new.

Thanks again!

----------


## oldfred

You only have the Windows boot loader in the MBR of sdd, you you must have BIOS set to boot from the drive that is sdd if you are getting Windows.
Change BIOS to boot from sda and you should get grub menu and the option to boot either Ubuntu or Windows.
You only need a boot flag on Windows NTFS partitions that have boot files. But the only Windows install with boot files is sdd1 and you have two installs, sdc1 and sda1. I might copy (or maybe repair) your your other installs, so they have boot files.
Windows normally installs boot files to the first install with the boot flag or in Windows the active partition. Then additional installs have no boot files of their own.

----------


## lawlhai

> You only have the Windows boot loader in the MBR of sdd, you you must have BIOS set to boot from the drive that is sdd if you are getting Windows.
> Change BIOS to boot from sda and you should get grub menu and the option to boot either Ubuntu or Windows.
> You only need a boot flag on Windows NTFS partitions that have boot files. But the only Windows install with boot files is sdd1 and you have two installs, sdc1 and sda1. I might copy (or maybe repair) your your other installs, so they have boot files.
> Windows normally installs boot files to the first install with the boot flag or in Windows the active partition. Then additional installs have no boot files of their own.


I'm not sure what you mean by changing the BIOS to boot from SDA.  :Sad:   I don't see any options for something like that other than to change the boot order.

 I should also only have 1 install of Windows, but maybe one of the other drives used for storage may have been a boot drive at some point before, I'm not sure.  Now they all just contain data.  

Is this a situation where I need to format windows and ubuntu and start over or is there something else I can correct?

----------


## oldfred

BIOS look different but you should have a one time boot key to test booting from sda. It is f12 on my system but it varies. 

But you will have two boot choices in BIOS. One is the choice of device like hard drive, CD, floppy etc and another that is for which hard drive. Sometimes the which hard drive choice is a submenu under the device selection and others it is a totally different entry even on a different page of the BIOS settings.

Mine is a sub menu with a + indicating I have choices.

 UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx

----------


## sudodus

Hi YannBuntu,

After browsing the internet and trying to learn how to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 with UEFI I found this link
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
and it helped me to install a nice dual boot system  :Smile: 

The computer is a Toshiba laptop specified in this link
http://www.toshiba.se/laptops/satellite-pro/c850/satellite-pro-c850-19w/
delivered with Windows 7 installed and Windows 8 on two optical disks. It was straight-forward to make a dual boot Ubuntu & Windows system, and it was possible to install Windows 8 with normal BIOS, but I had never tried to climb Mount UEFI ...

So I set the UEFI mode (without quick boot and secure boot) and installed Windows 8. Then I booted from an Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS install USB 3 drive, repartitioned the drive with gparted and installed Ubuntu.

The installed Ubuntu worked at once, but had no Windows entry in the grub menu (and the grub menu was not displayed at all). However, it is possible to press F12 at reboot to get a *boot options* menu. When selecting the internal HDD/SSD, there is a second menu, where I could select Ubuntu or Windows. So the choice was there out of the box, but not very convenient.

Then I ran a _Boot-Repair USB drive_ (via Unetbootin) and clicked on the "Recommended repair" button, and it did its magic: The following *25_custom* file was created offering three working ways to boot Windows (the last one is a rescue boot option).



```
#!/bin/sh
exec tail -n +3 $0

menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 1A06-328B
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
}

menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 1A06-328B
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/toshiba/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 1A06-328B
chainloader (${root})/EFI/toshiba/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
}
```

Here is the boot-repair dump file to make the report complete
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713290/

Thanks a lot for a great tool  :KDE Star:

----------


## monocular

So I have a new Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530, with UEFI. My boss laughed a bit evilly while he challenged me to get Ubuntu dual-booting on it without screwing up the Win8 that it already has. Resizing the main Win8 partition, adding new partitions, and installing Ubuntu was easy, and much faster than on previous laptops I've used. Windows will not boot. I've gone through the whole boot-repair process many times, changing this or that without really making a difference. The problem seems to be that Lenovo loaded up the disk with a half-dozen partitions, not even counting the root, /home, and swap partitions I added. Somehow sda1 is some weird WINRE_DRV thing which has some recovery stuff in it. I'm thinking I need to move the current efi partition, sda2, up front, but I thought I'd ask.

Here's the paste.

----------


## oldfred

No, that is the Windows standard. The UEFI spec says it should be first, but Windows has its recovery (really repair) as the first partition. 
Windows needs all those partitions.
       Microsoft suggested partitions including reserved partition for gpt & UEFI:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx
Older Windows info on gpt - 2008 updated 2011
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/wind.../gg463525.aspx

Post your link to BootInfo report. Do you have secure boot on or off. Some only boot with it on and you have to have downloaded the signed version of grub and the kernel for it to work.

It looks like you have an UltraBook which adds issue due to the RAID used by Intel SRT and you will need Bumblebee.


 Lenovo Z580 laptop
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112271
See post #29 on removing Battery to get it to reset &  boot Ubuntu.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117760
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 LiveUSB Problem
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095063
 lenovo u310  - install to SSD
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129157
Lenovo IdeaCentre K410 Pentium 64-bit
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129961



> Discovered that on my Lenovo, if I press F12 repeatedly on startup, it takes me into a Boot Order menu. If I select Windows there, it boots into Windows. I also found that to get into BIOS at startup on my Lenovo tower, you press F1 rather than the F2 I'm used to on other computers.

----------


## monocular

Yeah I had already figured out f1/f12. b^)  I'm kind of intimidated by the threads you linked. I guess I'm lucky that booting into Ubuntu is working! I'm pretty sure there is no RAID on this laptop.

Here is the bootinfo:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714538/

----------


## lawlhai

> BIOS look different but you should have a one time boot key to test booting from sda. It is f12 on my system but it varies. 
> 
> But you will have two boot choices in BIOS. One is the choice of device like hard drive, CD, floppy etc and another that is for which hard drive. Sometimes the which hard drive choice is a submenu under the device selection and others it is a totally different entry even on a different page of the BIOS settings.
> 
> Mine is a sub menu with a + indicating I have choices.
> 
>  UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx




Thank you so much - I was able to find what you were referring to based on those screenshots.  I'm up and running!

----------


## YannBuntu

> So I have a new Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530, with UEFI. My boss laughed a bit evilly while he challenged me to get Ubuntu dual-booting on it without screwing up the Win8 that it already has. Resizing the main Win8 partition, adding new partitions, and installing Ubuntu was easy, and much faster than on previous laptops I've used. Windows will not boot. I've gone through the whole boot-repair process many times, changing this or that without really making a difference. The problem seems to be that Lenovo loaded up the disk with a half-dozen partitions, not even counting the root, /home, and swap partitions I added. Somehow sda1 is some weird WINRE_DRV thing which has some recovery stuff in it. I'm thinking I need to move the current efi partition, sda2, up front, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Here's the paste.


No, don't move the EFI partition.

1) Run Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> Restore EFI backups --> Apply, reboot and check that you can still boot Windows (eg via the WIndows entry in the BIOS)
2) disable SecureBoot in the BIOS, and if possible also disable FastBoot and  IntelSRT
3) run Boot-Repair's Recommended Repair

----------


## sudodus

Hi again,

I managed to make a dual boot UEFI system with Windows 8 and Ubuntu, and I have been testing it for a couple of days. I found a strange problem with the internal time, and wonder if anybody else has noticed it.

1. In Windows 8 I set the time using a web server, and it remains correct after a reboot or shutdown and cold start into Windows 8.

2. I boot into Ubuntu 12.04.2 and it shows the correct time.

3. I reboot into Windows 8, and it shows a time delayed with the amount of time (or at least proportional to the time), that I was logged into Ubuntu. I can reset the time in Windows 8 manually or with a web server again and repeat the behaviour. It is not affected by extra waiting time in grub. So the clock in Windows 8 lags behind when I log into Ubuntu.

*. This does not happen with Windows 7 and the same Ubuntu 12.04.2 with normal BIOS and msdos partition table in another computer (but similar, both have Intel i5 CPUs). I had Windows 7 and the same Ubuntu 12.04.2 installed in this computer but did not notice this strange problem. I will probably reinstall win7+ubuntu from the backup and check, but first I want to ask you at the Ubuntu Forums.

How come? I try to shut the computer down as much as I can from Windows 8. Is it still only hibernated? What is Windows 8 remembering, and what is Ubuntu writing, that will be used by Windows 8. Or is UEFI writing something, that will be misunderstood by Windows 8?

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
Someone recently had a thread on time conflicts, but that was more local time vs. UTC.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ub...Time_Conflicts

But your issue seems to be more Windows 8. UEFI does write hardware info for system to use, but I am not sure about time. Do you still have fastboot or the auto hibernation turned on in Windows?


 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot

----------


## sudodus

Quick reply:

No this is not stepwise hours, so it is not local time vs UTC. (We have that other problem when running live in Raring beta, but not after installation).

The bios-uefi menus are set in English.

- A menu entry is 'Boot Speed'. It is set as normal (instead of fast).

- I don't know where to switch off the auto hibernation. Is it in Windows? Could it be called something else? I'll look for it.

----------


## sudodus

Slower reply:

I might find other obstacles, but you have really paved the path to climb Mount UEFI, _oldfred_ and _YannBuntu_ and probably several other guys too  :Smile: 

This link explained how to find the setting to really shut down Windows 8, hidden deep down in the menu stack
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enable-disable-fast-start-up-in-windows-8

Thanks a lot  :KDE Star: 

Now I will go ahead testing. (I guess it solves the problem that you are not allowed to write to the Windows drive too, but I avoid that anyway.)
...
And now my problem with time is solved. So it was the 'hidden' hibernation, that caused it  :Smile:  

The only disadvantage is that Windows 8 is a bit slower, but I rather have a slow and safe system than a fast one that can do funny things. And by the way, Ubuntu is faster, and if I need more speed there are Xubuntu and Lubuntu  :Razz:  So I only need Windows to run some tasks and hardware, that are not available in linux

_Edit 1_: ... and to play with new systems once in a while  :Wink: 

_Edit 2_: Now the time problem turned into the  'local time vs. UTC' issue. So I tweaked the registry key according to this link
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
and the problem is fixed. Both systems use UTC now.

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
Thanks for the update.
Windows used UEFI and its skipping many checks that BIOS used to do and auto hibernation of kernel & some files to make it seem like it really was faster booting.  

Fixed link in your post. Something about forum, if you copy from forum where link has ... in the middle it copies it literally and you have the ... in the middle & link is broken. I have to save full links in text files or copy from web site directly. I have found some incorrect one's in my notes where I copied someone else's link and have had issues finding the corrected link.

----------


## sudodus

Thanks for fixing the links, _oldfred_

This dual boot system seems to work properly now. I'll go on with it for a while until I decide if I want to go back to a standard bios system, and if I want Windows 7 or 8 alongside Ubuntu. I made some screenshots when I verified, that the time is correct after switching between the operating systems. The windows wallpaper looks nice, but in the long run 'Under my brother's ashtree' is nicer to my eyes and mind.

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
I have not yet actually used UEFI. I was planning on a new build last summer and somehow did not do it. But I started reading up on UEFI and already was using gpt partitions with BIOS booting, so I somewhat understood the gpt part of the issues. Hope to build new system this summer.

Hope you can help occasionally on UEFI issues. Right now it seems to be mostly Yann & I. Fortunately Boot-Repair automates a lot of the issues if a user installs correctly. 
But with UEFI and new choices with UEFI or BIOS booting and then installing, new partitioning with gpt, secure boot being different with each vendor, and the UltraBook issues of RAID & dual Optimus video makes the install process very complicated for a new user.

----------


## sudodus

I agree that it is more complicated to make dual boot systems in new computers. Anyway, hands on experience makes a difference, so although I'm still a noob, I'll try to help.

----------


## straytachyon

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720345/

I just bought an SSD (corsair neutron GTX 128GB) recently and I have been trying to install Lubuntu 12 for many days now.  I want to keep the Win8 bootloader so I tried to install grub on the linux partition (/dev/sdc8) but haven't much luck.  Grub install seem to fail during the Lubuntu installation process.  If I boot from SystemRescue CD (boot into installed Linux) and do a "grub-install /dev/sdc8", grub will return the following message:

/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.


if I do a "grub-install --force /dev/sdc8", the install went through but if i use "dd" to extract the first 512 bytes from the partition and put the file in the boot.ini of the windows partition, I would get a "grub>" prompt when that option is selected during the boot process.

Can someone please tell me what the "place grub in all disks" option do?  I don't want the mbr to be overwritten.

Thanks a lot

----------


## straytachyon

Nevermind, did an update for grub2 and that fixed my problem  :Smile:

----------


## phasegen

I tried boot-repair with zero success on my new Toshiba Qosmio X875-Q7380.  And after much (5 days worth) of fighting with it, I think it might work now.  But I'm too tired to try it.  The reason for my difficulties became apparent after I bought a Windows 7 license, and I'm not willing to put Windows 8 back on.  My laptop came with two 500 gb sata hard drives. Only one of which was set up with GPT.  The second drive was set up with MBR.  Note: It doesn't matter which OS is on which drive.  Grub just can't seem to handle the two together.  I used gparted to kill GPT on the first drive and switched it to MBR. Switched off the UEFI and secure boot. Windows 7 and Xubuntu are in peaceful coexistence.

----------


## oldfred

It is not grub, Ubuntu or Windows. UEFI writes data differently than BIOS for operating system to use. So for dual booting from a grub menu you have to have both systems as BIOS or both systems as UEFI. You can dual boot, but have to go into UEFI/BIOS and change boot mode to match install each time. Not easy dual booting.

Ubuntu will boot from a gpt drive in either UEFI or BIOS. It installs in the mode you boot installer.
Windows only boots UEFI from gpt drives or from gpt drives only boots with UEFI.
If drive is MBR then with Windows you have to boot in BIOS mode. Your other drive with Ubuntu can be either gpt or MBR but also must boot in BIOS mode.

----------


## modellerau

Although I am running Linux Mint 14, I have used Boot-Repair to install Mint on a Dell Inspiron 5520 laptop and all was well.

The kernel has upgrades several times from 3.5.0-17 - 3.5.0-23, but on update to 3.5.0-27 grub is updated but the system just sits when booting. By selecting a previous version it boots fine. I have run Boot-Repair and it created a paste file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607483 , but when booting the hang problem persists.

Can anyone see any reason for this?

----------


## oldfred

@modellerau
Cannot tell if booting with BIOS mode or UEFI. You have grub installed both ways.
So when it does a kernel update, did it also update grub and not update correct?
Or did it not include the video driver in the kernel. We have seen in some versions of Ubuntu where even if you have added headers to get video driver to install correctly you have to add them again.

This was for Ubuntu so I do not know if it applies.
 To bring it fully up to date, instead of: 'nvidia-installer --update', use 'nvidia-installer -f --dkms'.
The '-f' option implies the inclusion of: '--update', but will force a re-installation even if the currently installed version is the same as the 'latest' which it will download and install.
The '--dkms' option, with driver versions 3.04.xx and later, will check that 'dkms' is installed and offer the option to register the driver with dkms, so the kernal module gets updated automatically when a new kernal is installed. and does not need to be manually re-installed.

----------


## dab0uncer

Hello!

I got told to come here and post this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609037/

I try to install a dual-boot with win8 and ubuntu 12.10

First I tried to install win8 and then ubuntu, which failed, because ubuntu didnt recognise the ntfs partitions and just wiped the whole disk.

Now I tried to install ubuntu first and then win8, which worked.

But now I have to make the boot loader let me boot win8 and ubuntu.

I read about boot-repair, but after using the simple fix mode, I got a grub error, which lead me to the recovery console, something about elf...

anyway, the wiki page suggested I should post this link here before doing anything dumb with the advanced options.

thank you!

----------


## oldfred

@dab0uncer
You show Windows boot entries at the bottom of the grub menu. Do they not work? Or is Windows still in hibernation and not coming out of it? 

       WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot

----------


## TheChristianHippie

Attempted to reinstall ubuntu in a dual-boot Win 8/Ubuntu 64bit machine (see this thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post12605087 ) and now WINDOWS IS GONE. Apparently this option:

_



			
				 Erase Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 12.10 30nov2012 and reinstall
Warning** This will delete all your Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 12.10 30nov2012 programs,documents,photos,music, and any other files.
			
		

_

Actually means that NOT ONLY "Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 12.10 30nov2012 programs,documents,photos,music, and any other files" will be erased and Ubuntu reinstalled* BUT THE WHOLE HDD will be reformatted,* you will lose all your partitions and data, and then Ubuntu will be installed!  :Shocked: 

It kinda needs to say that. 

I NEVER used Windows on this brand new computer, but I'm sure someone out there may have a pretty established Windows partition that they need for some reason and keep important files on and this option in Ubuntu-Remix IS NOT CLEAR about what it will do! Where do I go to suggest a wording change on this? I'm glad oldfred helped me back up all my kubuntu data..... :Smile:   :Cool:  but Windows is gone, and everything I might have had with it if I had been a windows-only user before trying Ubuntu. I hate to think of other people misunderstanding that option as I did!  :Shocked:

----------


## sudodus

> Attempted to reinstall ubuntu in a dual-boot Win 8/Ubuntu 64bit machine (see this thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post12605087 ) and now WINDOWS IS GONE ... NOT ONLY "Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 12.10 30nov2012  programs,documents,photos,music, and any other files" will be erased and  Ubuntu reinstalled* BUT THE WHOLE HDD will be reformatted*


Thanks for warning us  :KDE Star:

----------


## sudodus

> Thanks for fixing the links, _oldfred_
> 
> This dual boot system seems to work properly now. I'll go on with it for a while until I decide if I want to go back to a standard bios system, and if I want Windows 7 or 8 alongside Ubuntu. I made some screenshots when I verified, that the time is correct after switching between the operating systems. The windows wallpaper looks nice, but in the long run 'Under my brother's ashtree' is nicer to my eyes and mind.


This saga doesn't stop there. Windows 8 and UEFI feels like quagmire. I think this happened after an update of Windows: The default boot option was hi-jacked, so it was Windows only. The grub menu could only be accessed by pressing F12 during boot. The standard one-click fix (Recommended Repair) with Yann's boot-repair script did not help. But when I ran 'Other Options' with 'Repair Windows boot files' ticked, I hi-jacked it back, so now I can enjoy a direct boot to Ubuntu again and select Windows in the grub menu.

Is this to be expected, that Windows will change the boot options to its favour without asking? Or can I change some option in Windows or the boot setup menus to avoid it?

I'm lucky enough to have Windows 8 optical media (two DVD disks), so I can 'downgrade' to non-uefi (csm) booting, but I thought it would be nice to have a system with UEFI to learn and get used to it.

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
That sounds like Windows goes into UEFI and changes boot order. Somewhat like it installing its boot loader to the MBR.
You can now modify some UEFI settings using the efibootmgr, so that is what must be occurring.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...ing#UEFI_Shell
EFI/boot/bootx64.efi.efi" ---> Brings up 'EFI shell environment' with command prompt.
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/

http://askubuntu.com/questions/63610...bios-boot-menu
http://linux.die.net/man/8/efibootmgr

Or it may be more like setting boot flag. 

usage: efibootmgr [options]    
 -a | --active         sets bootnum active     
-A | --inactive       sets bootnum inactive     
-b | --bootnum XXXX   modify BootXXXX (hex)     
-B | --delete-bootnum delete bootnum (hex)

----------


## fonnae

Hello, I have a Windows 8 computer that I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on.  My computer goes straight to windows on boot.  The only way for me to get to Ubuntu is to hold F9 during startup.  Then, I can choose Ubuntu, and then I get the grub menu.  

I've tried doing boot-repair with the recommended settings.  It finishes without error but does not correct the problem.

This has been going on for some time.  I'm pretty sure that when I first installed ubuntu, grub functioned fine in the beginning but I did something with boot-repair *I think* when trying to change the order of items in the grub listed.  (I wanted windows to be first on the list.)  Ever since, grub has not appeared.

Here is my boot-info.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617489/

Thanks in advance for your help. I love Ubuntu and would be really happy to have this resolved.

----------


## oldfred

It looks like you originally installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode. But it now is in UEFI mode.

If you go into UEFI and select ubuntu to boot does it not boot, that needs to be the default. Or with one time boot key your f9, but that is a one time change?

Because HP puts all sorts of repair efi files in the efi partition, Boot-Repair does add a lot of entries into the grub boot menu. But you should be able to then boot Windows from grub menu.

----------


## fonnae

Oldfred,

Not sure what you mean by:




> If you go into UEFI and select ubuntu to boot does it not boot, that  needs to be the default. Or with one time boot key your f9, but that is a  one time change?


When I press F9 it takes me to a boot menu => Then I choose Ubuntu => Then I get to grub => Then I can choose Ubuntu or Windows and both work fine.

I would like to always be taken to grub without having to press F9.  How can I do this?

Here is my boot-info.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617489/

----------


## oldfred

UEFI/BIOS controls default start up. Similar to BIOS in selecting which hard drive, or making DVD first in boot order. With UEFI entries in the efi partition are all choices and can be changed on which is first or default.

Can press your key not f9 to get into UEFI and from there change default.

I think from grub you can use this also.




> menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' { 	fwsetup }

----------


## sudodus

> Oldfred,
> 
> Not sure what you mean by:
> 
> 
> 
> When I press F9 it takes me to a boot menu => Then I choose Ubuntu => Then I get to grub => Then I can choose Ubuntu or Windows and both work fine.
> 
> I would like to always be taken to grub without having to press F9.  How can I do this?
> ...


I'm also a newbie with UEFI, but the following method with YannUbuntu's boot-repair script solved a similar problem for me:

_'Other Options' with 'Repair Windows boot  files' ticked
_



> This saga doesn't stop there. Windows 8 and UEFI  feels like quagmire. I think this happened after an update of Windows:  The default boot option was hi-jacked, so it was Windows only. The grub  menu could only be accessed by pressing F12 during boot. The standard  one-click fix (Recommended Repair) with Yann's boot-repair script did  not help. But when I ran 'Other Options' with 'Repair Windows boot  files' ticked, I hi-jacked it back, so now I can enjoy a direct boot to  Ubuntu again and select Windows in the grub menu.
> 
> Is this to be expected, that Windows will change the boot options to its  favour without asking? Or can I change some option in Windows or the  boot setup menus to avoid it?
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have Windows 8 optical media  (two DVD disks), so I can 'downgrade' to non-uefi (csm) booting, but I  thought it would be nice to have a system with UEFI to learn and get  used to it.

----------


## sudodus

> I'm hoping this is the right thread for this. I am attempting to install ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop system. Here's the skinny on my setup. I was originally running 11.04 on an 80 gb. After constantly running out of space I bought a 1 tb and installed 11.04 on it as well. I then ran off of it since it was considerably faster than the 80 gb hdd. However, at some point, something happened to grub. So, I simply reverted to booting from the 80 gb drive and then mounting the 1 tb whenever I wanted access to my media.
> 
> I recently purchased a 2 tb external drive to provide backup. Now I want to relegate the 80 gb hdd to the dustbin. I made a live usb with 13.04 but after trying to repair grub on the 1 tb drive, I can't get anything to boot from the usb. At the bios menu I select the appropriate choices to ensure that the usb is first in the boot order. But, as the system verifies the data pool, it goes to the grub prompt. This is on the 80 gb drive which was running fine. I can't even get past the grub prompt if I remove the live usb. The 1 tb drive goes to the grub rescue prompt.
> 
> I am at a complete loss. Yes, I need to repair the PC boot. But, I can't even get to a place where I can do that!
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.


I guess you have a fairly old system, but I'm not sure. Please post the specs, at least cpu, ram, graphics card/chip and it will be easier to give good advice  :Smile: 

Can you boot from the live usb, if you disconnect the hard disk drives?

Is it a persistent live usb drive?

Is there any hotkey to give you a temporary boot menu (to select, which drive to boot from)?

Do you have another computer, where you can create a new live usb drive, or check the hard disk drives for errors?

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> That sounds like Windows goes into UEFI and changes boot order. Somewhat like it installing its boot loader to the MBR.
> You can now modify some UEFI settings using the efibootmgr, so that is what must be occurring.
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...ing#UEFI_Shell
> EFI/boot/bootx64.efi.efi" ---> Brings up 'EFI shell environment' with command prompt.
> Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
> 
> ...


I'm trying efibootmgr and it seems to change the boot order temporarily, but after reboot it is back to the original order again



```
sudodus@April-2013:~$ sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,0004,2003,2001,2002
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0001,0004,2003,2001,2002
Boot0001* Ubuntu
Boot0002* EFI Network 0 for IPv6 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0003* EFI Network 0 for IPv4 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0004* Windows Boot Manager
Boot2001* EFI USB Device
Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot2003* EFI Network
sudodus@April-2013:~$ 
[... directly after reboot ...]
sudodus@April-2013:~$ sudo efibootmgr
[sudo] password for guru: 
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0004,0001,2003,2001,2002
Boot0001* Ubuntu
Boot0002* EFI Network 0 for IPv6 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0003* EFI Network 0 for IPv4 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0004* Windows Boot Manager
Boot2001* EFI USB Device
Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot2003* EFI Network
sudodus@April-2013:~$ sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,0004,2003,2001,2002
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0001,0004,2003,2001,2002
Boot0001* Ubuntu
Boot0002* EFI Network 0 for IPv6 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0003* EFI Network 0 for IPv4 (70-54-D2-31-33-2D) 
Boot0004* Windows Boot Manager
Boot2001* EFI USB Device
Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot2003* EFI Network
sudodus@April-2013:~$
```

----------


## fonnae

> _'Other Options' with 'Repair Windows boot  files' ticked
> _


I see that option but it's greyed out and no combination of options on other menus would change that.  Any ideas?

----------


## sudodus

> I see that option but it's greyed out and no  combination of options on other menus would change that.  Any  ideas?


Maybe you have secure boot enabled. Try to disable it, and see if it makes more options in the boot-repair script available.

Maybe you have not shut down Windows completely, but have only hibernated it. The following link describes how to make Windows shut down completely. After that you may be able to tweak more with the boot-repair script.




> ...
> This link explained how to find the setting to really shut down Windows 8, hidden deep down in the menu stack
> http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
> ...

----------


## GlennW

I'm going to repost this since no one answered it. I need some help with this!

. I am attempting to install ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop system. Here's the skinny on my setup. I was originally running 11.04 on an 80 gb. After constantly running out of space I bought a 1 tb and installed 11.04 on it as well. I then ran off of it since it was considerably faster than the 80 gb hdd. However, at some point, something happened to grub. So, I simply reverted to booting from the 80 gb drive and then mounting the 1 tb whenever I wanted access to my media.

I recently purchased a 2 tb external drive to provide backup. Now I want to relegate the 80 gb hdd to the dustbin. I made a live usb with 13.04 but after trying to repair grub on the 1 tb drive, I can't get anything to boot from the usb. At the bios menu I select the appropriate choices to ensure that the usb is first in the boot order. But, as the system verifies the data pool, it goes to the grub prompt. This is on the 80 gb drive which was running fine. I can't even get past the grub prompt if I remove the live usb. The 1 tb drive goes to the grub rescue prompt.

I am at a complete loss. Yes, I need to repair the PC boot. But, I can't even get to a place where I can do that!

Thanks for your help on this.

----------


## oldfred

@GlennW
Some older computers cannot boot beyond a certain point on newer much larger harddrives. It may be mode settings in BIOS. Do you have it set for IDE or LBA or large. Should not be IDE or RAID.

Then you either need all of / (root) inside the first 100GB of a drive or a separate /boot that is fully inside the 100GB point on drive. The rest of the drive can be /home and/or data partition(s).

----------


## sahil17

Hi guys, I am trying to dual boot a windows 7 64 bit with Ubuntu 12.04 on an UEFI machine. Post-installation, the grub was showing windows 7 also in the index, but was displaying error on selection: .efi file not found. I decided to use boot-repair, and reinstalled grub on my main partition containing windows. I think though I did not select / as an option in the boot-repair menu, and it has removed grub from root partition totally. Now I am getting the following error:
"error: Invalid arch independent ELF magic", and then it goes into grub rescue mode. Please refer to this link for more detail on architecture and log:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625276/

Is there a way to recover from here?

----------


## oldfred

@sahil17
Even if your motherboard has UEFI, you are in BIOS or CSM mode.
       Compatibility Support Module (CSM), which emulates a BIOS mode, when booting on affected laptops.

You have MBR(msdos) partitioning not gpt partitioning. Windows only boots with UEFI from gpt or only with BIOS from MBR.
You need boot flag on sda1, but grub does not need it to boot Windows, but to run any Windows repairs from your Windows repairCD or flash you need the boot flag or active partition to the sda1.

You have grub4dos (grldt) in sda1 and sda2. Were you trying to use EasyBCD?

Was Boot-Repair disk same version of Ubuntu as your install? Otherwise you may need to chroot into your install or use your liveCD/Flash installer to reinstall grub. Grub has to be same version.


 How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr..._Broken_System
Reinstall grub2 - Short version & full chroot version
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
Grub2 info & full chroot version - also METHOD 3 - CHROOT:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2

----------


## GlennW

> @GlennW
> Some older computers cannot boot beyond a certain point on newer much larger harddrives. It may be mode settings in BIOS. Do you have it set for IDE or LBA or large. Should not be IDE or RAID.
> 
> Then you either need all of / (root) inside the first 100GB of a drive or a separate /boot that is fully inside the 100GB point on drive. The rest of the drive can be /home and/or data partition(s).


@oldfred, thanks for your reply. I have checked what you suggested in the BIOS. First, the drive I'm attempting to install 13.04 on to is an older Western Digital 80 GB IDE drive. I've used it for years on this particular mobo (Gigabyte GA-K8N pro-SLI) and have used live usb to install on to it several times. Secondly, I did make sure that no RAID or IDE settings were checked. Third, large was selected. 

With the live usb inserted, I booted up and made the appropriate changes in the BIOS. However, nothing changed and the grub prompt showed up again, sitting there and starring at me ominously, daring me to enter a command. Hitting the TAB brings up a list of grub commands but I have no idea how to proceed from here. Is there a command from the grub prompt that will shunt the boot process to the usb?

My plan is to get 13.04 installed on to the 80 GB drive and then plug the 1 TB drive in (it's disconnected from the power supply and from the mobo), mount it and reformat it with GParted.

Again, thank you for your efforts.

----------


## oldfred

@GlennW
Are you getting grub prompt before install or from live system or after install.

If after install did you run Boot-Repair?  If that does not work post link to BootInfo report from Boot-Repair.

----------


## leathernek

Ubuntu 13.04 won't boot  - it goes to the ubuntu splash then it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor.  I ran the one click fixer.  Here is my error log - any advice:
1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99100101102103104105106107108109110111112113114115  11611711811912012112212312412512612712812913013113  21331341351361371381391401411421431441451461471481  49150151152153154155156157158159160161162163164165  16616716816917017117217317417517617717817918018118  21831841851861871881891901911921931941951961971981  99200201202203204205206207208209210211212213214215  21621721821922022122222322422522622722822923023123  22332342352362372382392402412422432442452462472482  49250251252253254255256257258259260261262263264265  26626726826927027127227327427527627727827928028128  22832842852862872882892902912922932942952962972982  99300301302303304305306307308309310311312313314315  31631731831932032132232332432532632732832933033133  23333343353363373383393403413423433443453463473483  49350351352353354355356357358359360361362363364365  36636736836937037137237337437537637737837938038138  23833843853863873883893903913923933943953963973983  99400401402403404405406407408409410411412413414415  41641741841942042142242342442542642742842943043143  24334344354364374384394404414424434444454464474484  49450451452453454455456457458459460461462463464465  46646746846947047147247347447547647747847948048148  24834844854864874884894904914924934944954964974984  99500501502503504505506507508509510511512513514515  51651751851952052152252352452552652752852953053153  25335345355365375385395405415425435445455465475485  49550551552553554555556557558559560561562563564565  56656756856957057157257357457557657757857958058158  25835845855865875885895905915925935945955965975985  99600601602603604605606607608609610611612613614615  61661761861962062162262362462562662762862963063163  26336346356366376386396406416426436446456466476486  49650651652653654655656657658659660661662663664665  66666766866967067167267367467567667767867968068168  2683
 Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 31Jan2013]============================= Boot Info Summary: =============================== => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks     in partition 94 for . => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc.sda1: __________________________________________________  ________________________    File system:       ext4    Boot sector type:  -    Boot sector info:     Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.04     Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab                        /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.imgsda2: __________________________________________________  ________________________    File system:       Extended Partition    Boot sector type:  Unknown    Boot sector info: sda5: __________________________________________________  ________________________    File system:       swap    Boot sector type:  -    Boot sector info: sdc1: __________________________________________________  ________________________    File system:       vfat    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.05 20130218    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 1610104 of /dev/sdc1 for its                        second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the  directory.                        According to the info in the boot sector, sdc1 starts                        at sector 0. But according to the info from fdisk,                        sdc1 starts at sector 61.    Operating System:      Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /syslinux/syslinux.cfg                        /casper/vmlinuz.efi /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi /ldlinux.sys============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================Drive: sda __________________________________________________  ___________________Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectorsUnits = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesPartition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System/dev/sda1    *          2,048   616,833,023   616,830,976  83 Linux/dev/sda2         616,835,070   625,141,759     8,306,690   5 Extended/dev/sda5         616,835,072   625,141,759     8,306,688  82 Linux swap / SolarisDrive: sdc __________________________________________________  ___________________Disk /dev/sdc: 1010 MB, 1010827264 bytes32 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1011 cylinders, total 1974272 sectorsUnits = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesPartition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System/dev/sdc1    *             61     1,973,471     1,973,411   c W95 FAT32 (LBA)"blkid" output: __________________________________________________  ______________Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   /dev/sda1        1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611   ext4       /dev/sda5        6fcb5b97-188d-4cdf-8336-b48a12b2e389   swap       /dev/sdc1        2EEC-09F3                              vfat       ================================ Mount points: =================================Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)/dev/sdc1        /cdrom                   vfat       (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,ioc  harset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)=========================== sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================--------------------------------------------------------------------------------## DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE## It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub#### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then  set have_grubenv=true  load_envfiset default="0"if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then  menuentry_id_option="--id"else  menuentry_id_option=""fiexport menuentry_id_optionif [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"  save_env saved_entry  set prev_saved_entry=  save_env prev_saved_entry  set boot_once=truefifunction savedefault {  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then    saved_entry="${chosen}"    save_env saved_entry  fi}function recordfail {  set recordfail=1  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi}function load_video {  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then    insmod all_video  else    insmod efi_gop    insmod efi_uga    insmod ieee1275_fb    insmod vbe    insmod vga    insmod video_bochs    insmod video_cirrus  fi}if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then   font=unicodeelseinsmod part_msdosinsmod ext2set root='hd0,msdos1'if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611else  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611fi    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"fiif loadfont $font ; then  set gfxmode=auto  load_video  insmod gfxterm  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale  set lang=en_US  insmod gettextfiterminal_output gfxtermif [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then  set timeout=10else  set timeout=10fi### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###set menu_color_normal=white/blackset menu_color_highlight=black/light-grayif background_color 44,0,30; then  clearfi### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###function gfxmode {	set gfxpayload="${1}"	if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then		set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7	else		set vt_handoff=	fi}if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then        set linux_gfx_mode=keep      else        set linux_gfx_mode=text      fi    else      set linux_gfx_mode=text    fi  else    set linux_gfx_mode=keep  fielse  set linux_gfx_mode=textfiexport linux_gfx_modemenuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611' {recordfail	load_video	gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode	insmod gzio	insmod part_msdos	insmod ext2	set root='hd0,msdos1'	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	else	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	fi	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic}submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611' {	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-advanced-1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611' {	recordfail		load_video		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode		insmod gzio		insmod part_msdos		insmod ext2		set root='hd0,msdos1'		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611		else		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611		fi		echo	'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic	}	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-recovery-1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611' {	recordfail		load_video		insmod gzio		insmod part_msdos		insmod ext2		set root='hd0,msdos1'		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611		else		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611		fi		echo	'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611 ro recovery nomodeset 		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic	}}### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {	insmod part_msdos	insmod ext2	set root='hd0,msdos1'	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	else	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	fi	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin}menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {	insmod part_msdos	insmod ext2	set root='hd0,msdos1'	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	else	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611	fi	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8}### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom #### This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change# the 'exec tail' line above.### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfgelif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then  source $prefix/custom.cfg;fi### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###--------------------------------------------------------------------------------=============================== sda1/etc/fstab: ================================--------------------------------------------------------------------------------# /etc/fstab: static file system information.## Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).## <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass># / was on /dev/sdb1 during installationUUID=1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1# swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installationUUID=6fcb5b97-188d-4cdf-8336-b48a12b2e389 none            swap    sw              0       0--------------------------------------------------------------------------------=================== sda1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s) 108.128715515 = 116.102324224  boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1 108.149448395 = 116.124585984  boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img                     1  16.677841187 = 17.907695616   boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic                  2  16.677841187 = 17.907695616   vmlinuz                                        2  16.969135284 = 18.220470272   boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic               2  16.969135284 = 18.220470272   initrd.img                                     2=========================== sdc1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================--------------------------------------------------------------------------------if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then	set gfxmode=auto	insmod efi_gop	insmod efi_uga	insmod gfxterm	terminal_output gfxtermfiset menu_color_normal=white/blackset menu_color_highlight=black/light-graymenuentry "Try Ubuntu without installing" {	set gfxpayload=keep	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz}menuentry "Install Ubuntu" {	set gfxpayload=keep	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash --	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz}menuentry "OEM install (for manufacturers)" {	set gfxpayload=keep	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash oem-config/enable=true --	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz}menuentry "Check disc for defects" {	set gfxpayload=keep	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  boot=casper integrity-check quiet splash --	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz}--------------------------------------------------------------------------------========================= sdc1/syslinux/syslinux.cfg: ==========================--------------------------------------------------------------------------------# D-I config version 2.0include menu.cfgdefault vesamenu.c32prompt 0timeout 50ui gfxboot bootlogo--------------------------------------------------------------------------------=================== sdc1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)            ?? = ??             boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1================= sdc1: Location of files loaded by Syslinux: ==================           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)            ?? = ??             syslinux/syslinux.cfg                          1            ?? = ??             ldlinux.sys                                    1            ?? = ??             syslinux/chain.c32                             1            ?? = ??             syslinux/gfxboot.c32                           1            ?? = ??             syslinux/vesamenu.c32                          1============== sdc1: Version of COM32(R) files used by Syslinux: =============== syslinux/chain.c32                 :  COM32R module (v4.xx) syslinux/gfxboot.c32               :  COM32R module (v4.xx) syslinux/vesamenu.c32              :  COM32R module (v4.xx)======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================Unknown BootLoader on sda200000000  b8 d1 82 d1 8c 20 d1 82  d0 b5 d0 ba d1 83 d1 89  |..... ..........|00000010  d1 83 d1 8e 20 d0 ba d0  bb d0 b0 d0 b2 d0 b8 d0  |.... ...........|00000020  b0 d1 82 d1 83 d1 80 d0  bd d1 83 d1 8e 20 d1 80  |............. ..|00000030  d0 b0 d1 81 d0 ba d0 bb  d0 b0 d0 b4 d0 ba d1 83  |................|00000040  20 d0 b8 d0 b7 20 d1 84  d0 b0 d0 b9 d0 bb d0 b0  | .... ..........|00000050  20 d0 bd d0 b0 d1 81 d1  82 d1 80 d0 be d0 b9 d0  | ...............|00000060  ba d0 b8 3f 0a 44 65 73  63 72 69 70 74 69 6f 6e  |...?.Description|00000070  2d 73 6b 2e 75 74 66 2d  38 3a 20 5a 61 63 68 6f  |-sk.utf-8: Zacho|00000080  76 61 c5 a5 20 73 c3 ba  c4 8d 61 73 6e c3 a9 20  |va.. s....asn.. |00000090  72 6f 7a 6c 6f c5 be 65  6e 69 65 20 6b 6c c3 a1  |rozlo..enie kl..|000000a0  76 65 73 6e 69 63 65 20  76 20 6b 6f 6e 66 69 67  |vesnice v konfig|000000b0  75 72 61 c4 8d 6e 6f 6d  20 73 c3 ba 62 6f 72 65  |ura..nom s..bore|000000c0  3f 0a 44 65 73 63 72 69  70 74 69 6f 6e 2d 73 6c  |?.Description-sl|000000d0  2e 75 74 66 2d 38 3a 20  c5 bd 65 6c 69 74 65 20  |.utf-8: ..elite |000000e0  68 72 61 6e 69 74 69 20  74 72 65 6e 75 74 6e 6f  |hraniti trenutno|000000f0  20 70 6f 73 74 61 76 69  74 65 76 20 74 69 70 6b  | postavitev tipk|00000100  6f 76 6e 69 63 65 20 76  20 6e 61 73 74 61 76 69  |ovnice v nastavi|00000110  74 76 65 6e 69 20 64 61  74 6f 74 65 6b 69 3f 0a  |tveni datoteki?.|00000120  44 65 73 63 72 69 70 74  69 6f 6e 2d 73 72 2e 75  |Description-sr.u|00000130  74 66 2d 38 3a 20 d0 97  d0 b0 d0 b4 d1 80 d0 b6  |tf-8: ..........|00000140  d0 b0 d1 82 d0 b8 20 d1  82 d1 80 d0 b5 d0 bd d1  |...... .........|00000150  83 d1 82 d0 bd d0 b8 20  d1 80 d0 b0 d1 81 d0 bf  |....... ........|00000160  d0 be d1 80 d0 b5 d0 b4  20 d1 82 d0 b0 d1 81 d1  |........ .......|00000170  82 d0 b0 d1 82 d1 83 d1  80 d0 b5 20 d1 83 20 d0  |........... .. .|00000180  ba d0 be d0 bd d1 84 d0  b8 d0 b3 d1 83 d1 80 d0  |................|00000190  b0 d1 86 d0 b8 d0 be d0  bd d0 be d0 bc 20 d1 84  |............. ..|000001a0  d0 b0 d1 98 d0 bb d1 83  3f 0a 44 65 73 63 72 69  |........?.Descri|000001b0  70 74 69 6f 6e 2d 73 72  40 6c 61 74 69 6e 00 fe  |ption-sr@latin..|000001c0  ff ff 82 fe ff ff 02 00  00 00 00 c0 7e 00 00 00  |............~...|000001d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|*000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|00000200========= Devices which don't seem to have a corresponding hard drive: =========sdb =============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================File descriptor 8 (/proc/6382/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 13783: bash  No volume groups foundADDITIONAL INFORMATION :=================== log of boot-repair 2013-05-06__01h44 ===================boot-repair version : 3.198~ppa13~raringboot-sav version : 3.198~ppa13~raringglade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~raringboot-sav-extra version : 3.198~ppa13~raringboot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 13.04, raring, Ubuntu, x86_64)CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bitnoprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity=================== os-prober:/dev/sda1:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux=================== blkid:/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"/dev/sda1: UUID="1dd1a8de-cf68-46d6-85d9-7f90d845a611" TYPE="ext4"/dev/sda5: UUID="6fcb5b97-188d-4cdf-8336-b48a12b2e389" TYPE="swap"/dev/sdc1: UUID="2EEC-09F3" TYPE="vfat"1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary.DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently.=================== sda1/etc/default/grub :# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'GRUB_DEFAULT=0GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0G  RUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=trueGRUB_TIMEOUT=10GRUB_D  ISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef  ,0xefefefef"# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)#GRUB_TERMINAL=console# The resolution used on graphical terminal# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"=================== sda1/etc/grub.d/ :drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Apr 24 17:05 grub.dtotal 72-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7541 Apr  9 09:29 00_header-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5974 Apr  9 08:53 05_debian_theme-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11381 Apr  9 09:29 10_linux-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Apr  9 09:29 20_linux_xen-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1688 Dec  5 15:32 20_memtest86+-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10976 Apr  9 09:29 30_os-prober-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Apr  9 09:29 30_uefi-firmware-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Apr  9 09:29 40_custom-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Apr  9 09:29 41_custom-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Apr  9 09:29 README=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:This live-session is not in EFI-mode.SecureBoot maybe enabled.=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:sda1	: sda,	not-sepboot,	grubenv-ok	grub2,	grub-pc ,	update-grub,	64,	with-boot,	is-os,	not--efi--part,	fstab-without-boot,	fstab-without-efi,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	apt-get,	grub-install,	with--usr,	fstab-without-usr,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	farbios,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda1.sda	: not-GPT,	BIOSboot-not-needed,	has-no-EFIpart, 	not-usb,	has-os,	2048 sectors * 512 bytes=================== parted -l:Model: ATA WDC WD3200BEVT-7 (scsi)Disk /dev/sda: 320GBSector size (logical/physical): 512B/512BPartition Table: msdosNumber  Start   End    Size    Type      File system     Flags1      1049kB  316GB  316GB   primary   ext4            boot2      316GB   320GB  4253MB  extended5      316GB   320GB  4253MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)Model: USB2.0 Flash Disk (scsi)Disk /dev/sdc: 1011MBSector size (logical/physical): 512B/512BPartition Table: msdosNumber  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags1      31.2kB  1010MB  1010MB  primary  fat32        boot, lba=================== parted -lm:BYT;/dev/sda:320GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA WDC WD3200BEVT-7;1:1049kB:316GB:316GB:ext4::boot;2:316GB:320GB:42  53MB:::;5:316GB:320GB:4253MB:linux-swap(v1)::;BYT;/dev/sdc:1011MB:scsi:512:512:msdos:USB2.0 Flash Disk;1:31.2kB:1010MB:1010MB:fat32::boot, lba;=================== mount:/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)/dev/sdc1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,ioc  harset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)g  vfsd-fuse on /run/user/ubuntu/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type ext4 (rw)=================== ls:/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda5 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent/sys/block/sdc (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdc1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent/dev (filtered):  agpgart alarm ashmem autofs binder block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse hpet input kmsg log mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdc sdc1 sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom v4l vga_arbiter vhost-net video0 zerols /dev/mapper:  control=================== df -Th:Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on/cow           overlayfs  2.0G   93M  1.9G   5% /udev           devtmpfs   1.9G   12K  1.9G   1% /devtmpfs          tmpfs      392M  848K  391M   1% /run/dev/sdc1      vfat       962M  785M  178M  82% /cdrom/dev/loop0     squashfs   738M  738M     0 100% /rofsnone           tmpfs      4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgrouptmpfs          tmpfs      2.0G  1.1M  2.0G   1% /tmpnone           tmpfs      5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/locknone           tmpfs      2.0G  144K  2.0G   1% /run/shmnone           tmpfs      100M   44K  100M   1% /run/user/dev/sda1      ext4       290G   37G  239G  14% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1=================== fdisk -l :Very Happy: isk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectorsUnits = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisk identifier: 0x0006b21dDevice Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sda1   *        2048   616833023   308415488   83  Linux/dev/sda2       616835070   625141759     4153345    5  Extended/dev/sda5       616835072   625141759     4153344   82  Linux swap / SolarisDisk /dev/sdc: 1010 MB, 1010827264 bytes32 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1011 cylinders, total 1974272 sectorsUnits = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisk identifier: 0x00056ba7Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sdc1   *          61     1973471      986705+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)=================== Recommended repairRecommended-RepairThis setting will reinstall the grub2 of sda1 into the MBR of sda.Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10sUnhide GRUB boot menu in sda1/etc/default/grubgrub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.Reinstall the GRUB of sda1 into the MBR of sdaInstallation finished. No error reported.grub-install /dev/sda: exit code of grub-install /dev/sda:0chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 update-grubGenerating grub.cfg ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-genericFound memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.binUnhide GRUB boot menu in sda1/boot/grub/grub.cfgBoot successfully repaired.You can now reboot your computer.

----------


## oldfred

@leathernek
Please post link to BootInfo from Boot-Repair. 
I cannot read you post. I think it has wrong line endings.

----------


## leathernek

Ubuntu won't boot. 13.04.
It goes to the ubuntu spash screen then goes immediately to a balck screen with a blinking cursor.
The one click fixer didn't work.  Here is the error file:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637290/

----------


## oldfred

@leathernek
If you hold shift key from BIOS until menu appears, you should get the grub menu. 
With only Ubuntu installed, it does not normally show menu.

At grub menu you can choose recovery - second line may be in sub menu. Or on first line use e to edit boot stanza scroll down to linux line and near end replace quiet splash with nomodeset. 
Boot repair also has a function to add nomodeset. But that makes it standard and you may not need it all the time, it you are going to install nVidia or AMD proprietary drivers.
       Boot-Repair --> Advanced options --> GRUB options tab --> tick "Add kernel option: nomodeset" --> Apply


Black screen is usually video issue, may be other boot parameters. What video card/chip do you have?

       How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
BIOS live installer Boot Options
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## fonnae

> Maybe you have secure boot enabled. Try to disable it, and see if it makes more options in the boot-repair script available.
> 
> Maybe you have not shut down Windows completely, but have only hibernated it. The following link describes how to make Windows shut down completely. After that you may be able to tweak more with the boot-repair script.


I checked the secure boot thing and it is not checked.  I also booted up windows and made sure to completely shut it down.  Still not able to click that windows checkbox option.

I have a question: 
Do I have to run boot-repair off a live usb?  I have been running it from the installed Ubuntu OS.  Could that be why the windows option doesn't appear? 

BTW, the link you supplied was not working unfortunately.

----------


## oldfred

If you have downloaded Boot-Repair that should be fine. It is the same version that you get with a direct download. Have you updated it, to make sure it is the most current version? Or recently downloaded it. 

UEFI or BIOS is where you would make permanent setting changes to boot order, f9 is one time boot of something different. But if you set Windows to boot first from UEFI, you will never get the option to boot Ubuntu. In grub you can change the default to boot Windows first if you prefer.

It is not just shutting Windows down as it still uses hibernation. You have to turn hibernation off. And fast boot off in UEFI/BIOS which is different than the Windows setting. 
       Fast Startup off
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html

----------


## YannBuntu

For information, I just uploaded some new Boot-Repair-Disk ISOs: https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/

They are now compatible with LVM / RAID, and the 64-bit version is compatible with UEFI / SecureBoot.
Like Linux-Secure-Remix... but lighter (500MB).

----------


## sudodus

> I checked the secure boot thing and it is not checked.  I also booted up windows and made sure to completely shut it down.  Still not able to click that windows checkbox option.
> 
> I have a question: 
> Do I have to run boot-repair off a live usb?  I have been running it from the installed Ubuntu OS.  Could that be why the windows option doesn't appear? 
> 
> BTW, the link you supplied was not working unfortunately.


Sorry for the bad link. Sometimes the web-site software abbreviates links, and I should always check that it works. I fixed it in the original post, and here it is again.

http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8

----------


## mkearney

Boot repair revived two out of three OS's. 
Windows vista - worked
ubuntu 12.04  - worked
ubuntu 13.04 -  unsuccessful
    with error from grub
    error: no such device : <very long hex number >
    error: unknown file system
    error: you need to load the kernel first
I think ubuntu13.04 worked immediately after install but everything stopped working after reboot.
Boot Repair made all but ubuntu13.04 accessible again.

The link to the boot Repair session is:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648035

This whole Boot Repair package is pretty impressive. I hope we can get my ubuntu 13.04 working
Thanks,
-m

----------


## oldfred

Some systems have issues booting from beyond 100GB on a drive. Not sure if BIOS setting or grub bug. They did fix a bug in grub on very large partitions but some still seem to have issues.

Not sure with Vista, but some find turning on AHCI helps, not IDE. Large or LBA may also be better if in IDE mode. With Windows 7 you have to install AHCI drivers before changing in BIOS, but I do not know if Vista has that or not.

If BIOS does not work then the only work around has been to have / (root) fully inside the 100GB point on drive or a separate /boot that is fully inside the 100GB point. I often install / in 25GB partitions and then have large data partitions so I can shared data. I do not attempt to share a /home  as there may be conflicts. Some have used a shared /home but later have issues. Your install in sda2 has some files beyond 100 but within 137GB which may indicate the IDE setting?

Not sure what FIBMAP is, but quick search does not show that as major issue.
Also not sure why it dumped the PBR - partition boot sector of sda1. Script really only wants the .R.NTFS at start and 55 aa in hex at end. Windows does not boot without valid PBR. I might suggest a run of chkdsk as that may update something.

When dual booting or more, data partitions are a good idea. Especially with Windows a shared NTFS data partition can reduce Windows issues. Windows does not like or users make errors with Linux writing into the Windows system partition. The Linux NTFS drive exposes all the normally hidden files & folders. Better to set the Vista system partition as read only and use a NTFS data partition for read-write.

----------


## 7wonders

I have had kubuntu 12.04 installed for quite some time now. I just updated to 12.10 (with the intention of going up to 13.04 after) and now I cannot boot any more  :Sad: 

Problem is, I cant reach grub neither. I ran boot-repair live off usb but it didnt help. Here is my log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648886/

I have a 120 gig SSD that my install is on and then a couple of 1tb disks running in raid.

Any help would be much appreciated!

----------


## oldfred

Are you sure it is not grub, but a video issue?
I do not know RAID and how that might cause issues but you seem to be just booting from sdd in UEFI mode. 

Because you only have one install grub will not normally show a menu. And with UEFI shift key does not always work. Some use Esp key and that may work to get grub menu.

What video card. You may need nomodeset.
       How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535

----------


## 7wonders

turns out it was a combination of things. I remember having to do some hacks on the grub/efi partition when I first installed due to the motherboard being new (then) and have not/not needed a bios update since. I just updated the bios (its a p8z68v pro MB) and that seemed to add the EFI support that I probably needed the first time around also. That at least got my grub back and now I am reaching login tty. Running do-release-upgrade now and see if that brings me kde back also! Thanks for the help OF.

----------


## orlynow

Hey there YannBuntu!

First post here as I just started using Ubuntu (and love it). I do have a slight problem now when I installed Ubuntu side by side Windows XP on my desktop. It worked well for the first little while... but after turning my computer off for a few days and then turning it back on... I go to select Windows XP from the GRUB screen... and it goes to boot up but it just stays at a black screen with a dash blinking at the top left corner of the screen. I tried using Boot Repair. Once completed, it said it was successful... but I am still running into the exact same issue. Any ideas? The Bootinfo URL that was created after running Boot Repair is: paste.ubuntu.com/5646600/

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@orlynow
I do not see any major issues with perhaps that boot partition is beyond 100GB on drive as reported in last line of BootInfo report. But if you can boot Ubuntu that is not an issue.
If you get grub menu and Windows does not start, it probably is a Windows internal issue and Boot-Repair cannot fix those. You need your Windows XP disk and use the repair console. Often chkdsk works, but it may need other repairs also.

 To run the Recovery Console from the Windows XP startup disks or the Windows XP CD-ROM, follow these steps:
1.    Insert the Windows XP startup disk into the floppy disk drive, or insert the Windows XP CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive, and then restart the computer.

   Click to select any options that are required to start the computer from the CD-ROM drive if you are prompted.
2.    When the "Welcome to Setup" screen appears, press R to start the Recovery Console.
3.    If you have a dual-boot or multiple-boot computer, select the installation that you must access from the Recovery Console.
4.    When you are prompted, type the Administrator password. If the administrator password is blank, just press ENTER.
5.    At the command prompt, type commands one at a time.

   FIXMBR  C:  #do not run if you still want grub in the MBR
FIXBOOT  C:
BOOTCFG  /rebuild  # rebuilds boot.ini
chkdsk c: /r

If you run fixMBR, that puts the Windows boot loader into the MBR to directly boot Windows. IF you do that then you have to use your live Ubuntu install to reinstall grub to MBR. You can use Boot-Repair to fix it then.

----------


## candtalan

> [snip] If you run fixMBR, that puts the Windows boot loader into the MBR to directly boot Windows. IF you do that then you have to use your live Ubuntu install to reinstall grub to MBR. You can use Boot-Repair to fix it then.


My understanding has been that boot-repair (in live session) would, by itself, reconfigure grub folowing fixmbr - including reinstall of grub into MBR, and produce a dual bootable start up situation. Perhaps I have misunderstood something in  your comment, which includes use of Ubuntu live session (also?). (?)

----------


## oldfred

If you install Boot-Repair into a working Ubuntu but then install or repair a Windows install, you will not be able to boot your Ubuntu install on hard drive. You will need a liveCD (and add Boot-Repair) or the Boot-Repair CD that is a liveCD with Boot-Repair already installed. You can also use liveCD to repair grub with a few terminal command lines.
I like to have lots of ways to boot system to make repairs or fixes. I have Ubuntu live installers, gparted ISO, parted magic ISO, Boot-Repair's new smaller ISO, SuperGrub, Knoppix and maybe several others. I used to make a lot of CDs, but now use a couple of flash drives.

----------


## trunksy

I'm having a problem running boot-repair. It says that I need to enable the [linux] package and [grub2] package from CentOS. Here's my URL from the app with my particular info:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653477

----------


## oldfred

@trunksy
I do not know Centos. You may have to see if Yann has tested Boot-Repair with your system. The RAID also adds some issues. What version of grub does Centos use and what is the package name. In Ubuntu grub2 is either grub-pc for BIOS or grub-efi for UEFI systems.

----------


## orlynow

@oldfred

thanks for the reply!

I will give your recommendation a try and see what happens. I will let you know how I make out. Thanks again!

----------


## jsedwards

I have an Intel MacMini (Macmini3.1 - Core 2 Duo) that had OS X 10.5.8, Kubuntu 10.10 and rEFIt 0.13 on it.  They both booted fine, but I wanted to update both and switch to Lubuntu instead of KDE.

First I tried updating OS X to 10.6.3 from disc, it refused because it said the "Macintosh HD" could not be used for startup.  I spent some time trying various things I found on the Internet but never could get it to work.  Finally decided I could live without updating OS X right now.

So I did a clean install of Lubuntu 13.04 in the same partition that Kubuntu had been in, and installed GRUB in that partition (/dev/sda4).

But then it wouldn't boot into Linux, I would get "error: file not found" and the "grub rescue>" prompt.

So then I decided to try updating rEFIt to 0.14 and see if the installation would fix it, but it just added a second Linux boot option in rEFIt, one says "Boot Linux from HD" and the other says "Boot Linux from Partition 4". Both end up at the same "error: file not found".

I just tried boot-repair and the first time I booted after that it I didn't drop to the Grub prompt, but the screen went black.  Finally after about 10 minutes I assume it was stuck and rebooted.  This time it was the same as before: "error: file not found".  Boot-repair gave me this URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5663204/

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
  -Scott

----------


## oldfred

I cannot help on Macs. But some general things you need to research.
But I notice you have the older grub in the MBR and you installed the new one in the PBR of your Linux partition. The error you are getting is as if it is booting the old version from the MBR.
On PCs with gpt partitioning you also need a bios_grub partition if booting in BIOS mode.
       Post #6 booting Kubuntu 12.10 in EFI mode on my Mac, by  trogdor1138
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091257
Bit older, Mac & PC UEFI, note issues on some systems
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting

----------


## Bramsomers

Hello all,

Since changing some partitions today, I'm unable to boot  :Sad: 
pcould someone please help?

info: paste.ubuntu.com/5664469

thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

Welcome bramsomers.
What did you change. You still show a Windows boot loader in the MBR, but no Windows install. You have one NTFS partition sda4. Boot-Repair is offering to install grub2's boot loader to the MBR which it seems like you should do.
A few systems have a BIOS that only lets you start to boot if you have boot flag on a primary partition like Windows has to have. Grub/Ubuntu does not use boot flag. Boot-Repair is suggesting to put it on sda5, but you should just use gparted and put it on any primary partition.

----------


## Bramsomers

Dear oldfred,

first of all thanks for your reply!

I did the following:
- deleted the original windows 8 partition and I changed it into an ext4
- deteled the first small boot partition (I guess) of windows
-reboot, and know I have this problem.
i tried to reinstall grub, and I just checked the bootflag, it is on for sda5 ( but if I try to enable it using gparted, then it switches it off for sda5


still no luck here.

----------


## oldfred

You can only have one boot flag per drive. And it really should be on a primary partition. Grub does not use boot flag.
About the only exception is booting with the old lilo boot loader as it uses the boot flag like Windows but will boot from a logical partition. But those BIOS that have to have a boot flag on a primary partition would never boot lilo?

----------


## Luke55

Hello, this is my first post on ubuntu forums, so if this is the wrong place for my question, please redirect me. I'm looking for advice on how to proceed. I have windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10 currently installed on my computer. However, when I boot the computer, the computer boots directly to windows. I understand that the windows boot loader is currently my master boot loader, so I downloaded easyBCD and tried to direct the windows boot loader to the partition with ubuntu and theoretically grub installed. However, when I tell the windows bootloader to head over to ubuntu, I just get a black text screen that says "grub>      ". I then booted in a live session and got this report from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662950 . 

I think that the next course of action for me is to run boot-repair. However, before I run boot-repair, I'd like to know what it will do to my system. Is there room for boot repair to put grub where it needs to go? Are there any special settings I need to tell boot repair so that both windows 7 and ubuntu boot? I've used boot-repair once in the past with a slightly different problem (then, windows wouldn't boot), and it worked more or less, though it messed up the links to my memory test and gave a funny name to the windows boot. 

Thank you for any help with this.

----------


## oldfred

Welcome luke55.
I do not know EasyBCD. They have their own forum if you really want that.
I think it has to have grub installed to a PBR to work.
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu

I would just run Boot-Repair suggested repair to install grub2's boot loader to the MBR of sda.

While most of grub is in various places in your Ubuntu install, it has to have a boot loader in a MBR. It can be forced into a PBR or partition boot sector. But grub2 really does not like that. It then has to use hard coded addresses (Blocklists) to find the menu & the rest of grub. If grub gets updated its address may change & you then need to reinstall it from a liveCd or Boot-Repair.

this is your entry in grub's menu, it is already in your grub.cfg:
 Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)

----------


## Luke55

Thanks a lot, boot repair worked perfectly!

----------


## ATXChris

*edit*Nevermind, I'm stupid. For some reason, after installing ubuntu, it disabled the hard drive (on this "BIOs", disabled has a "!" next to it... so I didn't notice).



Hey guys, I just picked up a Samsung Ultrabook (NP540U3C-A01UB) and wiped Windows 8. I want to install Ubuntu but it won't let me boot after installing. Just goes to a boot prompt with 2 entries of Windows Boot Manager that each do nothing at all.
It should also be noted that after disabling Windows Boot Manager (both of them) in the Boot Priority screen, everything turns on, gets past the Samsung screen, then reboots bringing me to an empty boot menu (again, Samsung's, not linux's)

Here's my URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677273/

Note: It's a 500GB HDD with a 25GB "cache". Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@ATXChris
You are not using sdb? That is your 24GB SSD. Those that prefer Ubuntu install / (root) onto the SSD for fast boot  and leave off Intel SRT which in your case will not work anyway as it is Windows only. And then you have /home or all you data on your rotating drive.

----------


## LightningHall

Great Odin's Raven, I've really messed some things up. 

I tried to dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and now I can't get into Windows! Grub loads up, and I can get into Ubuntu just nice and dandy, but just a black screen with Windows. I tried rEFIND, and easyBCD when I once got into Windows at the beginning of the expedition. I think I really messed something up with easyBCD. I disabled Secure Boot and Fast Boot in Windows.

I now have tried Boot Repair (great idea of a program by the way, I just really messed all things up me think), and here are the diagnostics http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682412/ 
I initially tried the automatic repair to no avail, and thus I am here.

I want Windows 8 and Ubuntu (probably not 12, typing on this site, there is some wonky stuff I'm going through). I also want the Windows 8 boot loader since it was really nice a purdy lookin' when I had it working 12 hours ago. But, if I have to settle for GRUB that's fine. 

Right now, also, I have like 10 loaders in GRUB from all my failed attempts, I think. 

Please I beg for some help. I've read so many forums my brain is fried. I can't seem to find my problem.

edit: 
When I switched boot order to windows loader first it gave me the black screen loader and when I selected windows the screen goes like its about to load windows and just goes black. When I select Ubuntu it says "Windows failed to start... Insert your windows disk... Choose language... Click repair..." (I don't have a windows disk, although I see this as being the most feasible next step) File: \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr. Status: 0x000007b Info: the OS couldn't load because a file is missing". 

Switching boot order to Ubuntu first and grub (which there are 2 for some reason?) in BIOS. Loading "Windows Boot UEFI Loader" gives above windows loader black screen and results. "Windows 8 Loader on dev/sda4" yields "error unknown command 'drivemap' and error invalid EFI path". And the several other loaders that Boot Loader gave yields the same results. 

My laptop is an ASUS A55V, intel core i5 3230M

----------


## Oldpeter

I downloaded the 64bit version on 8 May and was very disappointed with the result.  Had been impressed by the old KDE version but this lubuntu version seemed something in development and not ready for release.

Grub was not appearing after an install so  I still could only use W7. So I asked the Boot Repair disk o  recctify and it presented me with a screen that terminal instructions with a request I  copy and paste these instructions into a terminal which t also opened but the copy paste function did not work.  So I tried to type in the instructions but it said it could not find something it was about to use (hope I had not made a typing mistake - couldn't pick one up but not sure.   I opened up the web to email with my problem but could not see an option to email on the only page it would  display and would not change to this forum, hotmail or yahoo. The only thing I was able to  do was to use the web (pastebin) to record the situation on my machine

It was solved on a separate thread by using the following instructions


sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda

But will I have to repeat those instruction every time the kernal is updated?

Old Peter

----------


## oldfred

@LightningHall
It looks like you tried to install Wubi. Wubi does not work with gpt partitions, so any system with Windows pre-installed cannot use wubi as UEFI uses gpt.

Some Windows systems only boot with UEFI secure boot on. (All should work with it on or off).
Some Windows systems only boot the /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi (Not per UEFI standard).
Boot-Repair does a rename to make grub2's shim with the Microsoft signed key to be the bootmgfw.efi file and rename the original Windows file with bkp.. to chain load from grub menu.
 menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {

So with secure boot on both grub & Windows should boot.
 Did you not turn off fast boot in UEFI?
And turn off quick boot or the always on hibernation in Windows? That often causes issues of trying to boot into Windows from grub.
Not sure if UEFI will let you directly boot the backed up Windows file, it it is only of the systems that only boots the Windows efi file. You can undo the rename function in Boot-Repair or restore the original Windows efi file to get back into Windows directly from UEFI menu. 


 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows. 


 Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.

But if your system only boots bootmgrw.efi then you will not get grub menu. 


 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot
http://www.eightforums.com/

----------


## oldfred

@Oldpeter
You should not have to. But if grub was not correctly installed to MBR in the first place it may have remembered to reinstall in that same wrong place.

If this is not the MBR of the drive that is sda:
 #To see what drive grub2 uses see this line   - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub

Run this to change to sda as default. Above command then should show the drive that is sda.

 #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

----------


## LightningHall

@oldfred

I started from scratch and reinstalled Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (64-bit) from installation disk. I ran Boot-Repair a couple of times, and here are my results http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684516/ 

I followed instructions from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...or_Legacy_mode and it seems that I am in EFI but have a gpt partition?? I am by no means an expert on any of this stuff, but I'm competent enough to do it. I've dual booted before, but it seems W8 likes to make a mess of things.

I have CSM enabled which I understand is the ASUS Legacy and I can't get into Windows. I disabled and still can't get into Windows. All I get is a black screen after selecting windows in the windows boot screen. Also same error as before when I select Ubuntu.

I've run Boot-repair several times to no avail. Windows will still not load. Nothing. I've tried a recovery disk for Windows and get can't access partition it's locked jargon. I've tried these steps here http://www.techspot.com/guides/630-windows-8-boot-fix/

Wubi doesn't seem to be the issue? Ubuntu works wonderfully. 

My system doesn't boot "Windows UEFI bkbootmgfw.efi". It takes me to windows boot loader, but gives me black screen when I select windows. 

My problem is the step that the computer takes to go from boot loader to windows. I really don't want to resort to go to Best Buy and pay them money. I like figuring this stuff out and learning about it, but am stuck. Stuck stuck stuck, and frustrated. 

I just want Windows 8 and Ubuntu using either GRUB or Windows 8 Boot Loader UEFI (I think). 

Also secure boot on or off, still can't get Windows to load. 





> So with secure boot on both grub & Windows should boot.
> Did you not turn off fast boot in UEFI?
> And turn off quick boot or the always on hibernation in Windows? That often causes issues of trying to boot into Windows from grub.
> Not sure if UEFI will let you directly boot the backed up Windows file, it it is only of the systems that only boots the Windows efi file. You can undo the rename function in Boot-Repair or restore the original Windows efi file to get back into Windows directly from UEFI menu.


fast boot is off.




> To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
> A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows.


secure boot disabled, and unchecked in boot repair. Still no Windows start.




> Windows UEFI install should have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
> C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.
> 
> But if your system only boots bootmgrw.efi then you will not get grub menu.


tried restoring back to C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi. And still no Windows start.

Thank you.

----------


## LightningHall

blargh

----------


## oldfred

@LightningHall
Because Boot-Repair renames files, that may be why you cannot boot Windows directly from UEFI menu. But some systems need Windows repairs as the hibernation causes a lock up. 

Since you have a pre-installed Windows it is UEFI with gpt partitioning. It will only boot with UEFI. The questions then become, will it boot with secure boot off like it should and will it boot any efi file like it should or just the Windows efi file.

Both Ubuntu & Windows have to be booted in the same mode either UEFI or BIOS. And with Windows in UEFI mode you really need Ubuntu in UEFI mode. CSM is legacy or BIOS boot which will not work for Windows at all, unless you want to buy a new copy and install in BIOS/MBR mode. UEFI has your Windows license number in UEFI not on bottom of computer, so you have no BIOS license.
 Compatibility Support Module (CSM), which emulates a BIOS mode 

This file is your Windows boot file renamed. If you cannot boot it directly from Windows then you have a system that only boots. bootmgfw.efi. You can use Boot-Repairs unrename or restore function to see if then you can boot Windows in UEFI mode. 
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 

I think your hibernation may have locked up system if you had not turned it off. You need to be in UEFI mode, and see if it then will boot the Windows efi or if you then can do repairs.
Do you have a backup of the efi partition and your Windows install? Or do you have one of the systems with a one key restore?

----------


## LightningHall

> Both Ubuntu & Windows have to be booted in the same mode either UEFI or BIOS. And with Windows in UEFI mode you really need Ubuntu in UEFI mode. CSM is legacy or BIOS boot which will not work for Windows at all, unless you want to buy a new copy and install in BIOS/MBR mode. UEFI has your Windows license number in UEFI not on bottom of computer, so you have no BIOS license.
>  Compatibility Support Module (CSM), which emulates a BIOS mode


Disabled CSM
Tried to boot Windows with system boot override "Windows Boot Manager": black screen. Ubuntu option still gives "required file is missing or contains errors".




> This file is your Windows boot file renamed. If you cannot boot it directly from Windows then you have a system that only boots. bootmgfw.efi. You can use Boot-Repairs unrename or restore function to see if then you can boot Windows in UEFI mode. 
> /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi


I can't find "unrename (or similar)" option. Repair Windows Boot files option is blurred out under Other Options tab, as well as MBR options tab. 




> I think your hibernation may have locked up system if you had not turned it off. You need to be in UEFI mode, and see if it then will boot the Windows efi or if you then can do repairs.
> Do you have a backup of the efi partition and your Windows install? Or do you have one of the systems with a one key restore?


I don't think I've hibernated ever. There is a 20 gb pre-installed Windows backup partition. 

With all that being said...
SUCCESS (kind of) I finally got Windows to boot on "Windows Boot UEFI Recovery" option in GRUB. 

Now, how do I get rid of all the extra boot things? Do I always have to use grub or can I use Windows UEFI?

Putting Windows Boot Loader first in boot order yields all results previous. Black screen and Ubuntu error in windows black booter screen.

Once windows was started, I did the "shift + restart" option in charm bar and selected option start other OS, and selected Ubuntu which led me to GRUB. So windows and grub communicate, but not windows and windows when using windows. 

Here are the results of the (successful?) boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684702/

----------


## oldfred

So it looks like you can boot without secure boot and either Windows or ubuntu from UEFI directly.

Windows 8 is always hibernated. See my post above.


 efi Menu cleanup (# is comment)
Grub menu

 # I add this line to grub configuration or turn off the execute bit on 30_os-prober
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
#or turn off executable bit
sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
# Then do:
sudo update-grub
#Or one liner
 sudo echo GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true >> /etc/default/grub 
sudo update-grub
# Edit descriptions used by Boot-Repair or remove entire boot stanza
sudo cp -a /etc/grub.d/25_custom /etc/grub.d/bkup25_custom
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/25_custom
#Then do:
sudo update-grub

----------


## LightningHall

> So it looks like you can boot without secure boot and either Windows or ubuntu from UEFI directly.
> 
> Windows 8 is always hibernated. See my post above.


Yes, sorry. 




> efi Menu cleanup (# is comment)
> Grub menu
> 
>  # I add this line to grub configuration or turn off the execute bit on 30_os-prober
> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
> #or turn off executable bit
> sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
> # Then do:
> ...


I went into grub.cfg and commented out unwanted loaders. Safe work around? Or should I do your method? 

This is so wonderful! Thank you so much for your help. I am truly grateful. 

However,

When (if?) I want to remove the Ubuntu partition and just have Windows 8, will I run into the problem of not being able to boot Windows? Or we'll just cross that bridge when we get there scenario? this would be with grub and everything removed.

----------


## oldfred

You cannot edit grub.cfg. Any update-grub will overwrite that and any kernel, grub or some other updates will trigger a update-grub. So you changes are only temporary.

UEFI seems to remember things on its own. To uninstall you have to remove the Ubuntu partition, remove the ubuntu folder in the efi partition and then go into UEFI "Boot maintenance manager" or "UEFI Shell" and edit/remove the saved entries. And reset UEFI to use the Windows efi file as the default boot. For those where the efi files were renamed by Boot-Repair, they need to run Boot-Repair and un-rename them or restore files.

----------


## fonsi2099

dual boot 13.04 + 12.04  How can login in my first OS 13.04

I have deleted  my /boot partition of 13.04 and I have rewritten  it accidentally with/boot partition of 12.04 by re- installing 12.04, now I have two OS 13.04 and 2nd OS 12.04   but I have not  dual-boot  in grub menu  I see only 12.04 not choice for 13.04.  how can I log in  my partition of 13.04?
"
lts-Aspire-S3:~$ sudo update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-30-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-30-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-23-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 3 on /dev/sda
Found Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04) on /dev/sda2
done"

lts-Aspire-S3:~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0004ed07

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048      976895      487424   83  Linux
/dev/sda2          976896    49805311    24414208   83  Linux
/dev/sda3        49807358   625141759   287667201    5  Extended
/dev/sda5        49807360   166991871    58592256   83  Linux
/dev/sda6       166993920   264648703    48827392   83  Linux
/dev/sda7       264650752   362305535    48827392   83  Linux
/dev/sda8       362307584   420903287    29297852   83  Linux
/dev/sda9       459964416   538087423    39061504   83  Linux
/dev/sda10      538089472   577148927    19529728   83  Linux
/dev/sda11      577150976   608399359    15624192   83  Linux
/dev/sda12      608401408   625141759     8370176   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda13      420904960   459956223    19525632   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdb: 2 MB, 2097152 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 0 cylinders, total 4096 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xffffffff

Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table

Thank you for any help.

----------


## oldfred

@fonsi2099
Please do not post same question in two threads. We all are voluteers and need to know what has already been suggested not to duplicate efforts.
From you other post, I created your own thread.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147277

----------


## LightningHall

> You cannot edit grub.cfg. Any update-grub will overwrite that and any kernel, grub or some other updates will trigger a update-grub. So you changes are only temporary.
> 
> UEFI seems to remember things on its own. To uninstall you have to remove the Ubuntu partition, remove the ubuntu folder in the efi partition and then go into UEFI "Boot maintenance manager" or "UEFI Shell" and edit/remove the saved entries. And reset UEFI to use the Windows efi file as the default boot. For those where the efi files were renamed by Boot-Repair, they need to run Boot-Repair and un-rename them or restore files.


Duly noted! 

I have run into a problem... My battery won't charge. It gets the "plugged in not charging" bubble in W8. I've looked up ways for relieving this elsewhere which entails a dance of unplug/plug remove battery etc, just wondering if this is a result of the dual boot?

----------


## oldfred

I have seen one or two threads with that in the title but would not expect that to be a dual boot issue. With dual boot there really is no part of one system that sees another.
But we said that with a modem years ago, and it turned out modem saved settings from one system and the other did not correctly reset on reboot. I think it was Windows not resetting so Linux had to reset on boot & shutdown as fix.

----------


## LightningHall

Oh computers, they do whatever the heck they please some times. 

One more thing that I forgot... Windows will not shut down now. It says it's shutting down and goes to the splash screen (or whatever the heck you call it; pre-login screen). More specifically screen goes black, I move mouse, it goes to splash screen. I have to hold the power button to get out of Windows. I did close my lid which sends it to "sleep" mode, before I closed Windows down and experienced this behavior.

----------


## oldfred

I shut down XP over a year ago. 

You may have to ask in a Windows forum.
http://www.eightforums.com/

----------


## sudodus

I would try to repair the file system of the Windows partition using the Windows tool for it

In XP it is 

```
chkdsk /f
```

 and in newer versions graphical user interface versions to check and repair the file system (which I think run chkdsk under the hood). You find that GUI tool from the control panel.

This repair will be done the next time you boot (reboot) Windows.It is a good 'first aid'.

----------


## LightningHall

> I would try to repair the file system of the Windows partition using the Windows tool for it
> 
> In XP it is 
> 
> ```
> chkdsk /f
> ```
> 
>  and in newer versions graphical user interface versions to check and repair the file system (which I think run chkdsk under the hood). You find that GUI tool from the control panel.
> ...


chkdsk. bootrec. all those didn't work. I deleted the Ubuntu partition, re-allocated it for Windows usage. Go figure, Windows wouldn't boot. I went into dos and deleted Ubuntu folder. Still no luck. So I googled, as one does, and found this: http://superuser.com/questions/46076...efi-bootloader which solved my problem. Mad props to that User. 

I thank you all so very much for all your help. I'm going to try and re-dualboot W8 and Ubuntu and hopefully not fudge anything up some time in the future. Any suggestions on a page that shows the exact steps to go through?

Once again... thank you very VERY much! 

How to mark this as solved?

----------


## oldfred

You have to have your own thread to be able to mark it solved.

----------


## sudodus

> chkdsk. bootrec. all those didn't work. I deleted the Ubuntu partition, re-allocated it for Windows usage. Go figure, Windows wouldn't boot. I went into dos and deleted Ubuntu folder. Still no luck. So I googled, as one does, and found this: http://superuser.com/questions/46076...efi-bootloader which solved my problem. Mad props to that User. 
> 
> I thank you all so very much for all your help. I'm going to try and re-dualboot W8 and Ubuntu and hopefully not fudge anything up some time in the future. Any suggestions on a page that shows the exact steps to go through?
> 
> Once again... thank you very VERY much! 
> 
> How to mark this as solved?


In that link: which advice did you use? The 'main one' by Alex with most votes?

----------


## LightningHall

> In that link: which advice did you use? The 'main one' by Alex with most votes?


Yes. It starts with "I've spent a lot of time trying to get my Windows 8 PC to boot again after cloning to a new SSD and try to summarize how I finally got it all working -"

and thanks oldfred.

----------


## Lyfang

Windows XP startup Blue Screen (in Swedish), can this be repaired using Boot-Repair?

STOP: c000021a {Allvarlig systemfel}
Systemprocessen Session Manager Initialization avslutades oväntat med statusen 0
xc000026c (0x000000000x00000000).
Systemet har avslutats.

----------


## sudodus

I don't think so, but it does not hurt to try.

I could be wrong but I think your problem in 'inside' Windows. If you are lucky, it's 'only' a recoverable error in the file system, that can be fixed with 

```
chkdsk /f
```

 run from Windows, Bart PE or Windows 7 PE.

----------


## Lyfang

> I don't think so, but it does not hurt to try.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think your problem in 'inside' Windows. If you are lucky, it's 'only' a recoverable error in the file system, that can be fixed with 
> 
> ```
> chkdsk /f
> ```
> 
>  run from Windows, Bart PE or Windows 7 PE.


Thanks! I might try Bart PE or Windows 7 PE. BTW, chkdsk /r could even be better. Wubi might be the cause of this possible damaged (Windows) NTFS file system; so next time, I might run (L)Ubuntu on a separate partition.

----------


## sudodus

> Thanks! I might try Bart PE or Windows 7 PE. BTW, chkdsk /r could even be better. Wubi might be the cause of this possible damaged (Windows) NTFS file system; so next time, I might run (L)Ubuntu on a separate partition.


That's right, chkdsk /r could even be better, more thorough but slower  :Smile: 

And since our developers have not managed to make wubi work with Windows 8, it is being phased out. I think there is no wubi in 13.04, and there will be no wubi in 13.10. So it might be a good idea for you to install Lubuntu on a separate partition. There is even a migrating tool for that purpose.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi

Lycka till  :Smile:

----------


## lonestranger

Hi everybody,
I tried to install ubuntu onto a usb flash drive and ended up messing up my win7 machine.  I was sent to this thread and ran the boot repair disk and got the message to write down this address: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702041/

Can anyone here read swahili?

----------


## fantab

> Hi everybody,
> I tried to install ubuntu onto a usb flash drive and ended up messing up my win7 machine.  I was sent to this thread and ran the boot repair disk and got the message to write down this address: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702041/
> 
> Can anyone here read swahili?


Can you boot Windows7? Have you tried booting into Windows7 without Ubuntu USB plugged in?

To boot Ubuntu from USB on a machine that boots with UEFI you need to have a 'GUID Partition Table" (GPT) on the USB Flash Drive. You don't. 

First of all make sure that your Windows7 can boot. I think it should. If not run windows recovery or windows repair. Once this is done and confirmed:

Then Partition your USB flash drive using Gparted from Ubuntu Install DVD/USB and create new partition table with GPT. Create First partition on as 300MB FAT32 and put a Boot Flag on it. Then create rest of the Partitions. Make sure you are booting with EFI/UEFI mode and Install Ubuntu. Install GRUB on USB where you are installing Ubuntu. Reboot. If you have any problems booting then use BOOT-REPAIR to fix the boot.

Also, You have to tell your BIOS/UEFI to boot USB devices first to be able to boot from UBUNTU-USB.

----------


## lonestranger

When I turn my (new) windows 7 pc on, I get the (ubuntu) screen that lets me choose ubuntu or win7, win7 recovery, etc.  But any of the windows 7 choices get a message that boot information is missing.

But NOW look!  Last night I was typing in the sudo chroot commands that the boot repair disk was giving me and now when I turn the computer on I get the message: "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
grub rescue>

Thanks for the question.  I hate feeling so helpless.

----------


## lonestranger

P.S. Fantab, what's your bitcoin address?

----------


## fantab

Enter your BIOS setup and select your HardDisk to boot first or select windows to boot. Your Windows install looks OK to me. I think your PC is trying to boot from USB. If you need more help then start your own thread with appropriate title and leave a link to that thread here. Post as much info as you can about your machine and what exactly you did when installing Ubuntu to USB on that new thread.

----------


## lonestranger

Hey now, where did help go?  Was it something I said?

----------


## fantab

This thread belongs to 'Boot-Repair' tool specifically. Lets not hijack it. That is why I asked you to start a new thread. 
Your problem does not exactly pertain to 'Boot-Repair', as far as I can tell. I hope YannBuntu or someone else confirm my doubts.  Also having your own thread increases the chances for you to get right help.

----------


## sudodus

> Hey now, where did help go?  Was it something I said?





> This thread belongs to 'Boot-Repair' tool specifically. Lets not hijack it. That is why I asked you to start a new thread. 
> Your problem does not exactly pertain to 'Boot-Repair', as far as I can tell. I hope YannBuntu or someone else confirm my doubts.  Also having your own thread increases the chances for you to get right help.


+1

@_lonestranger_

Please make an own thread with a good descriptive title and a good description of your problem in the opening post. After that make a post in this thread linking to that thread, and a post in that thread linking to this thread. This will increase your chances to get help from several new persons.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## andyit

Hello, nice to meet you guys. I have an Asus u36jc laptop with a SSD inside. I upgraded my bios and my system hadn't booted anymore. As POST goes away the little blinking cursor on the upper left went down a row (just like after a paragraph input) and then stop, the ssd don't load any data.

I only have Windows 7 OS on it but I had a grub bootloader with 2 options, windows 8 (from a usb drive, when connected) and windows 7 (from internal ssd, default). This was installed automatically when I created a windows 8 live drive. I have 2 partitions, a first one empty with no letter assigned of 100mb (to optimize ssd performances) and another NTFS one with the rest of the space (my c:\)

Tried a couple of windows restore cd but they say I have a different version (not true) and restore utility doesn't start. Then I found this great page  :Smile:  and ran boot-repair cd, that found something and here is my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707342/
The result? Now after POST it says: Missing operating system.  Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key. 

I ran boot-repair again http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707396/
Nothing, the same message. 

With a live cd I scanned the ssd drive for errors, nothing found. and every file seems to be still there, I can read and write on the drive without problems...

I would like to thank you very much, in advance, for your help!
Andrea

----------


## lonestranger

Alright, screw it.  I'm going to reinstall windows.  Ubuntu! Ubuntu.

I love the open source concept, but you've got to make this product less DANGEROUS.  I had no idea that trying out ubuntu was going to cause me so much grief.  Holy ****, I bricked my computer!  I think the project should focus less on features and more on usability.  Users shouldn't have to sit there and wonder what /sdb1 and /sda2 are.  And then if they get it wrong catastrophic failure?  Seriously.

----------


## itajaja

Hello,

I had two partitions on my pc, two linux distros on two ext partitions (sda1 and sda3). I decided to install win8 replacing one of these partitions. Then I used a live usb to repair the grub, but I noticed that the parition got messed up. Here is the boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713190/

Somehow it happened somehting also to the other partition. Do you know what I can do?
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## fantab

> ...
> I only have Windows 7 OS on it but I had a grub bootloader with 2 options, windows 8 (from a usb drive, when connected) and windows 7 (from internal ssd, default). This was installed automatically when I created a windows 8 live drive. I have 2 partitions, a first one empty with no letter assigned of 100mb (to optimize ssd performances) and another NTFS one with the rest of the space (my c:\)
> 
> ...and ran boot-repair cd, that found something and here is my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707342/
> ...
> I ran boot-repair again http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707396/


AFAIK... GRUB will NOT work with two Windows Install. There has to be a Linux OS in the picture. I may be wrong. Lets hope someone else confirms/clarifies this. Boot-repair is a Linux utility and it cant help you much with Windows only setup.




> Alright, screw it.  I'm going to reinstall windows.  Ubuntu! Ubuntu.
> 
> I love the open source concept, but you've got to make this product less DANGEROUS.  I had no idea that trying out ubuntu was going to cause me so much grief.  Holy ****, I bricked my computer!  I think the project should focus less on features and more on usability.  Users shouldn't have to sit there and wonder what /sdb1 and /sda2 are.  And then if they get it wrong catastrophic failure?  Seriously.


Linux is not Windows, seriously.
With Linux there is a learning curve. If you are willing to go through it then start your own thread and we'll help you.




> Hello,
> 
> I had two partitions on my pc, two linux distros on two ext partitions (sda1 and sda3). I decided to install win8 replacing one of these partitions. Then I used a live usb to repair the grub, but I noticed that the parition got messed up. Here is the boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713190/
> 
> Somehow it happened somehting also to the other partition. Do you know what I can do?
> Thanks


Your Windows 8 install messed it up for you. Windows Disk Management does NOT work with Linux filesystems. Can you boot Windows?
Boot-repair alone cannot fix the issue you have. Start a new thread with an appropriate title and describe your problem in as much detail as possible and post a link to that thread here.

----------


## itajaja

I already opened a separate thread.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149609
After the first boot repair I couldn't access windows (inaccessible boot device error) then I repaired it with the windows disk. I played a bit more with boot repair (nothing crazy) and changed some BIOS options, and now I can't access it anymore (neither i can repair it). Can you suggest me which information do you want me to log, or that you think can be useful?

----------


## onyxtacular

Good Day all,
Some history first:   I would like to use the boot repair to get access data on a previous installation of ubuntu and FOG project where I have images of workstations:  I transferred to drive to a new box hoping it would figure things out and I could access it to copy the images to DVD....anyway that didn't work so I reinstalled over that drive...that didn't work...so now I have a new drive installed in the new box...I installed ubuntu server and the I installed the gui over it...now I would like to install the boot-repair to access the imagages to copy them to DVD.

Problem.  After typing the code into the terminal I get this error back:  Traceback (most recent call last):
   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125 in <module>
     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)
   File "/usr/lib/pyton2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 84, in
 get_pp_info_from_lp
     curl.perform()
pycurl.error: (7, "couldn't connect to host")

any help is appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## YannBuntu

hello




> After typing the code into the terminal


which code exactly ? from which system did you type this code?
as an alternative, you can use a disk with Boot-Repair preinstalled, like eg http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd

----------


## MashUseLinux

Hi,

i need one help

the URL i got is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718871/

i was using ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 alongside, now when i fixed using recommeded option, now only i can access windows only..
and in the advanced menu, the grub location and the grub options are not highlighted...

what to do restore my ubuntu 12.04 ????

----------


## YannBuntu

@MashUseLinux: what was the problem before using Boot-Repair?

----------


## MashUseLinux

*i was trying to upgrade 12.04 to 13.04 in a dual boot system with windows 7 (in my sony vaio E series) but before going to install, i quit thinking  i can do it some other time, but when i restarted, the ubuntu seems to be crashed... 
Now Ubuntu 12.04 won't load - hangs at Busybox v1.18.5 / initramfs*

----------


## nicosc

-

----------


## YannBuntu

*@MashUseLinux:* the failed upgrade crashed your Ubuntu. 
1) backup the data you can
2) try to fix your Ubuntu partition by using a 13.04 disk to reinstall Ubuntu above your crashed system (sda7) this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation

*@Nico:* you should not have created a new EFI partition. Delete it (sda8) via Gparted, put a 'boot' flag back on sda2, then run Boot-Repair again.

----------


## nicosc

> *@MashUseLinux:* the failed upgrade crashed your Ubuntu. 
> 1) backup the data you can
> 2) try to fix your Ubuntu partition by using a 13.04 disk to reinstall Ubuntu above your crashed system (sda7) this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
> 
> *@Nico:* you should not have created a new EFI partition. Delete it (sda8) via Gparted, put a 'boot' flag back on sda2, then run Boot-Repair again.


Thanks for your reply, I reverted the situation as you indicated, and now Boot-Repair tells me that the ESP is locked (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724628).

The system behaves as before: it only boots Windows, not Ubuntu.

What's next?

-Nico

----------


## nicosc

I have solved the UEFI problem partially: it turned out the partition was corrupted. I fixed it with fdisk -r, and reran boot-repair.

I now get the boot menu and can boot Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I now get an error message booting Windows. (Still looking into this).

-Nico

----------


## ve3ied

I've been installing Linux for almost 20 years, and this is the most frustrating, but it's also my first encounter with UEFI..  I've spent the past few weeks learning more about UEFI ..

Hardware is a Lenovo RD-330 with 2 disks set up as 2 stripes so I can use software mdadm mirroring later.   The system will boot DVD's or USB flash and I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 in both UEFI mode as well as legacy mode, from both DVD and USB, multiple times.  I've even tried installing OpenSuSE 12.3.   I can't get the system to boot from the hard disk however which is my problem.

The bios on this system is particularly unhelpful, as it's hard to tell from the names it gives in the boot ordering menu what devices that it's actually talking about.

Anyway, frustrating.  New system and it won't be sharing with any ******* OS..

This was after the last UEFI install and running the boot-repair.  Going through the "Recommended Repair" didn't work.  I've since tried another legacy MBR install of 12.04 to no avail.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726677/

Any hints would be gratefully accepted!  Thanks in advance!

----------


## EdTheUniqueGeek

I've been fighting with this all weekend and have attempted numerous troubleshooting steps. I have a dual boot of Windows 7 and new install of Linux Mint 15 (used to have Linux Mint 14 install with no issues). I have intermittent boot issues. Most of the time I get these errors:

_error: unknown filesystem
error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'._

My pastebin URL is:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727629/

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## faraway1nspace

Hello and thank you for this utility.
Here is my boot summary report http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729777
I am triple-booting Windows 7, Ubuntu 12.10, and Bodhilinux. After installing Bodhilinux, I lost access to Win 7 (but not Ubuntu). When I select windows from the boot loader I immediately get a black screen and recommendations to use a windows repair CD.
The situation is not solved after using the 'recommended options' in boot-repair on a Live USB.
Thank you for any attention and recommendations.

----------


## ClarkinHawaii

I have been through the recommended process many times.  

Usually I just hit a dead end, but a couple of times I have been blessed with the coveted "Your boot has been successfully repaired".

I have no working OS on this computer now.  I insert the Linux Secure Remix CD and go through the recommended procedure--Try Ubuntu, run Boot-Repair, etc.

My fundamental question is what to do when I get the "success" message.  The directions say to restart the system and see if it boots properly.  Since I don't have any system in there to boot up with my successfully repaired boot loader, nothing happens and I'm right back where I started.

On the other hand, if I try to install Ubuntu at that point, it wipes out what's in there (including my successfully repaired boot loader) and I'm back where I started.

My latest "successfully repaired" number is /5731315/.

There's 116 pages of boot repair problems prior to my post here.  My question is probably answered in there somewhere--can somebody give me a hint?  Thanks.

*EDIT:  My problem seemed to stem from trying to install Ubuntu on a RAID system (2 hard drives working in unison).  Boot Repair could not seem to successfully handle ARRAY0 (the partition consisting of both hard drives working together).  I finally just gave up and disconnected one of the 2 hard drives.  That got rid of ARRAY0 and gave me access to an sda, so 13.04 loaded from the install dvd with no problems.  After I disconnected one of the hard drives I ran the GPARTED disk to thoroughly remove corruption before loading 13.04.*

----------


## MashUseLinux

> *@MashUseLinux:* the failed upgrade crashed your Ubuntu. 
> 1) backup the data you can
> 2) try to fix your Ubuntu partition by using a 13.04 disk to reinstall Ubuntu above your crashed system (sda7) this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
> .



Thank you for your prompt response YannBuntu ,
now i was trying to reinstall the ubuntu as suggested from your link,
but now when i was taking a back up using clonezilla live, the image was put to one external HDD partition, and it was done, but am unable to access that partition on external HDD on which the image made, was having some other data are not accessible now!!!!!

so how to get access back on the partition where the clonezilla image  was put to access other data in the partition???
any help would be highly appreciated....

and mean while am trying to reinstall ubuntu with 13.04 live cd...

----------


## sudodus

> Thank you for your prompt response YannBuntu ,
> now i was trying to reinstall the ubuntu as suggested from your link,
> but now when i was taking a back up using clonezilla live, the image was put to one external HDD partition, and it was done, but am unable to access that partition on external HDD on which the image made, was having some other data are not accessible now!!!!!
> 
> so how to get access back on the partition where the clonezilla image  was put to access other data in the partition???
> any help would be highly appreciated....
> 
> and mean while am trying to reinstall ubuntu with 13.04 live cd...


Hi MashUseLinux,

I think YannBuntu knows better how you should repair your system, but I can answer about the Clonezilla image.

If you have made an image (and not cloned the drive), the image should reside in the target drive, your external drive. There is a directory named with the current date and hour and in that directory there are several files, small files describing the system, that was backed up and a number of 2 GB files containing the image. The number of 2 GB files depends on the amount of data in the partition(s) that were imaged.

Nothing should be overwritten, so your external drive should contain whatever was there before the Clonezilla job plus the image made by Clonezilla. If there is no working installed system in your computer, _you can access that drive from a live system_ booted from a CD/DVD/USB drive, for example your Clonezilla boot drive or an Ubuntu desktop install drive.

----------


## Jimbo987

Hello everyone,


I tried 2 times to repair my dual boot with Boot-repair using the recommended repair but it didn't work for me.

At  the beginning, all worked well with the GRUB menu for choosing the os,  and after using easyBCD software for choose the os with the windows8 menu instead of GRUB at the start up of  the computer, I had severals problems..
Now, my ubuntu 's partition work correctly but windows 8 doesn't work at all..
I don't know what to do know, so I prefer post my log of Boot-repair here  :Smile: 


Sorry for my english, I hope you can help me.


The link of the first boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730927

And the second time : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732039


Jimmy

----------


## abloylas

Hello!
I did something stupid and now I cannot get grub working. The report generated by boot-repair is at http://paste2.org/P2jIkFbs.
I think I deleted a small partition I had by accident and that resulted in grub not showing now - even after reinstalling Linux. I'm trying to boot Windows 7 as well as a few Linux distros. I used to be able to do this even using EFI. Unfortunately I don't remember what I did before and I would hate to reinstall Windows and get rid of EFI. Help would be much appreciated.

I figured it out. I had to set the Windows boot manager to number one boot priority in the BIOS.

----------


## EdTheUniqueGeek

I have since formatted my hard drive and gone back to Linux Mint 14 and used the entire drive instead of dual booting with Windows 7. I still get intermittent boot errors; I get these same errors:

error: unknown filesystem
error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'

Here is my paste URL:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734197/

----------


## beargrills

Hello and thanks for your time. I'm trying to dual boot Windows 8 and Linux Mint 15. I'm able to boot into Windows, but trying to boot into Linux produces a quick series of error messages and then a Grub2 command line that I don't know how to work with. I did some reading and found out about boot-repair, and tried the recommended repair, however it seems that the problem is still there. My boot info URL is here: http://paste2.org/nNznKU0x. 
If there's any further info you may need, feel free to ask.

----------


## gmcauley

Is there some way to safely use boot-repair without an internet connection?

I tried the 'Recommended Repair' and a message popped-up saying if I continued with repair without an internet connection, the system would be un-bootable.

The machine uses a proxy server, and I did not see a way to set the proxy using the boot-repair live cd.

----------


## kulus1969

http:/paste.ubuntu.com/5736824/

Dual booting Windows 7 and Lubuntu 13.04

Briefly booted into the windows 7 factory restore and then just exited without asking to change anything...(just wanted to know if it was still on the computer and working should I ever need it).

Next time it wouldn't boot into anything.

I ran bootrepair and when I tried to reboot it wouldn't shut down all the way and was stuck on the lubuntu splash screen.  I tried ctrl-alt-delete and ctrl-alt-backspace.  Had to do a power button 3-seconds off.  I booted again and it went directly into windows with no option for linux.

I ran it again and left the computer for 2 hours as it tried to reboot.  I will now go and turn it off.

Please help restore my Grub.  If it can't be done then I will have to reinstall Lubuntu.

**I reinstalled lubuntu and all works good.  Thank you for additional information if this happens again I will definitely use it!  :KDE Star:

----------


## sudodus

If you have the good old BIOS (and not UEFI) you can find tips how to repair grub and reinstall the bootloader from the following links

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...talling_GRUB_2

If you have UEFI, you need to wait for someone else to help you ...

----------


## YannBuntu

> Is there some way to safely use boot-repair without an internet connection?
> 
> I tried the 'Recommended Repair' and a message popped-up saying if I continued with repair without an internet connection, the system would be un-bootable.
> 
> The machine uses a proxy server, and I did not see a way to set the proxy using the boot-repair live cd.


hello
For sure, do not continue without internet if you see that warning.
If you know how to set up you proxy on Ubuntu13.04, I'd recommend you use Boot-Repair from Linux-Secure-Remix (which is Ubuntu13.04 with preinstalled Boot-Repair).
Or install Boot-Repair into an Ubuntu live session.

----------


## oldfred

@kulus1969 
 It looks like your Windows recovery rewrote partition table and removed the Linux partition. But it left extended and swap but you show a large unused space in the extended that is probably your install.
You can use testdisk to find the missing partition and restore it. Then Boot-Repair should be able to see the files inside it and correctly reinstall grub.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...st%20Partition
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
repairs including testdisk info & links
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html

 Instructions
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

----------


## kulus1969

Thanks for this...it seems very complicated.

I ended up reinstalling Lubuntu 13.04.

----------


## gmcauley

> If you know how to set up you proxy on Ubuntu13.04, I'd recommend you use Boot-Repair from Linux-Secure-Remix (which is Ubuntu13.04 with preinstalled Boot-Repair).
> Or install Boot-Repair into an Ubuntu live session.


Thanks @YannBuntu.  I think I can see how both these suggestions would work.

----------


## sbarron

i recently updated ubuntu to 13.04 and have been getting the 'General *error mounting filesystems*. A maintenance shell will now be started.' error, i downloaded and ran boot cd and it said it was resolved but get the same error. The url is https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5754640 any help is apprciated thanks. :Very Happy:

----------


## oldfred

You can run this which is a more complete check of file system. Not sure if that is what it is reporting or not.

 #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1

----------


## sbarron

> You can run this which is a more complete check of file system. Not sure if that is what it is reporting or not.
> 
>  #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s)
> #e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
> sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
> #if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
> sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1



Thanks for the reply, i tried the suggestion but I'm still getting the same error. Think i will just have to copy over important files with the live cd and reinstall.

I have opened up gparted and noticed the partition with ubuntu is not mounted and sda2 is which has nothing on it

----------


## oldfred

Your sda2 is the extended partition which has no data. It is just a container for all the logical partitions inside the extended. You only  have one logical which is your swap partition.

----------


## sbarron

i managed to recover the os using the following


Boot the Ubuntu Live CD.Press Ctrl-Alt-F1
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
sudo chroot /mnt
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

it gave a few errors so i followed the instructions given and it's now working, hopefully this can help others with similar issues.

----------


## bvt

Hi,

I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on this Toshiba Satellite Laptop, and this is the first time I had an issue with a dual-boot install.

Windows won't boot.  When I select SDA2, I get a message about missing software, I hit 'boot normal'  the windows splash screen comes up, the four little MS emblem lights converge, then I do a soft reboot, and go back to the grub menu.

I tried boot-repair, but it didn't fix it; didn't seem to change anything either.  see the URL below
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753425/ 

what could be the problem?

----------


## oldfred

The normal boot partition is sda1 as a 100MB boot/repair. Your system does not seem to be configured with the separate 100MB boot/repair partition.
How did you resize Windows? Best to use Windows disk tools and then reboot, as it has to run chkdsk after any partition size change. You may need to run chkdsk on your sda2 partition. You cannot run chkdsk from Linux but have to use a Windows repairCD.

----------


## Stratfan

I installed an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my windows 7 Lenovo T-430 machine and it will not boot into windows.  The code I got is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759828/

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@Stratfan
BootInfo scripts are not mounting sda1, your NTFS partition. Linux will not mount NTFS partitions that need chkdsk or are hibernated to prevent damage that chkdsk may not then be able to fix.

From a Windows repairCD run chkdsk on sda1.

Then from Ubuntu see if it can mount your NTFS partition and if it can, run this from Ubuntu terminal to add Windows to your grub menu.
sudo update-grub

----------


## Stratfan

Thanks @oldfred  I can't mount sda1.  It shows up as an unknown partition.  It is an encrypted disk which might be the problem... can I still run chkdsk on it?

----------


## oldfred

I know nothing about encryption other than it will not mount since the purpose of encryption is to prevent others from getting to the data.
Most encryption systems are unique to either Windows or Ubuntu. There may be some that will work with both but I do not know.
You may not even need chkdsk if it is encrypted as that will not show with Ubuntu. Gparted does not show Linux encrypted partitions either.

----------


## Stratfan

Thanks @oldfred.  From what I've learned, you can set up a dual boot system with encryption but it needs to be planned and implemented from scratch.  From a security point, its probably not a good idea to encrypt both OS's.  

For anyone out there who tried to install ubuntu on an encrypted disk, here is how I backed out of it and restored the encrypted Windows 7 OS:

1.  Download boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso (from http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/) and create a USB boot using unetbootin.  I initially used this iso to attempt repair of the MBR but because the Windows partition was encrypted, it can't be modified.  

2.  Boot Repair Disk also includes a utility called OS-uninstaller that will quickly remove your ubuntu installation.  

3.  OS-uninstaller will ask "Which OS you would like to uninstall?"  The unbuntu OS should be the only thing presented as the encrypted disk is unrecognizable.

4.  Select the unbuntu/variant OS and click OK.  Do not try any Advanced settings... the defaults worked for me.

5.  That's it!   Reboot and Windows 7 should return back to life.

----------


## seighin

This is perhaps a nitpicky problem. I'm installing ubuntu 13.04 on a new HP laptop along side Windows 8. Using boot-repair, I have gotten grub to come up and ubuntu to boot, though only with secure boot disabled. Grub displays a long list of boot options besides ubuntu, though only "Windows Boot UEFI loader" seems to work. Specifically the "Windows 8 loader" doesn't work. When I turn secure boot on, nothing boots at all.

So I can get both ubuntu and windows to boot, but I would like to get everything squared away on my new machine. Is there a way to use secure boot, or shouldn't I care? Is it going to be a problem for me down the road not being able to use the other windows boot options?

Here's my boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766606/

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## oldfred

You have the signed version of grub & kernels, so Ubuntu should boot with secure boot on. And Boot-Repair has renamed files so from the grub menu you should be able to boot Windows.

 grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'

See link in my signature for more info. Including cleaning up grub menu. Your HP has a lot of efi files in the efi partition and Boot-Repair has added options to boot all of them. You may not need all of them.

----------


## firekage

I have problem with detecting Windows Vista in purple grub and blue grub (Ubuntu and Kubuntu). When i ran update-grub and update-grub2 i see that Vista is being found but when i reboot and have to select system to boot, there is no sign of Vista on detected systems. 

I wroted two topics about this problem:

on linuxquestions.org:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...ta-4175465328/

and here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152494

But i haven't recived any replies here, only on linuxquestons. Can you check what is wrong? I have installed ubuntu on my 2 laptops (Acer E531 and AOD 270) and have Vista on them, it is being detected but these laptops have only one disk with few partitions, while my desktop have 6 or 7 disk with more than one partition.

----------


## ipeurtt

Hi guys,

I'm having an issue very similar to the one described on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098185

As is that thread, the grub menu doesn't point to the last kernel I have installed.  The complication is that when I follow the advice and try to install grub-pc, i get the following:

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:


The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-pc : Depends: grub-common but it is not going to be installed
           Depends: grub2-common (= 1.99-12ubuntu5-1linuxmint1) but it is not going to be installed
           Depends: grub-pc-bin (= 1.99-12ubuntu5-1linuxmint1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.

Here's my BootInfo summary I get from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767800/

Any suggestions on what to do next would be appreciated!

Thank you

----------


## oldfred

As the suggestions by Boot-Repair. We have seen issues with some BIOS (or BIOS settings) where boot files are beyond the 100GB point on the hard drive. 
If you look at line 85 and up you see many of your boot files  near the start of the drive but some now are beyond the 100GB point.
I would check BIOS and make sure you are in AHCI mode not IDE nor RAID.
And it that does not work you may need either a separate /boot at beginning of drive or shrink / (root) and use rest of drive as data or /home. I prefer smaller / of 25GB or so and rest of drive used as data or /home. You can do the shink but have used 105GB so will not be able to shrink as much as needed.

       To move /home uses rsync- Be sure to use parameters to preserve ownership & permissions 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pa...ng/Home/Moving

You can do the same process to move /boot, but you have to insert a new /boot at beginning of drive which requires moving the entire / partition. I always hesitate to do major moves as any power failure will corrupt system. Good backups required.

You also have a lot of kernels. May also be time to houseclean.

 RecoverLostDiskSpace
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
HOWTO: Recover Lost Disk Space - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122670
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898573
HOWTO: Cleaning up all those unnecessary junk files...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
    Caution deborphan will delete anything you manually installed. See comment:
Better to use Synaptic to select the ones you no longer want. Also you get notified about dependencies to be removed and can reconsider, if need be.
http://lifehacker.com/5817282/what-k...on-my-linux-pc

----------


## ipeurtt

oldfred, thanks for the reply

I checked my BIOS and it doesn't offer the AHCI mode. I'm on IDE. Is this an issue?

I followed two of the links above for cleaning up the system:

HOWTO: Cleaning up all those unnecessary junk files...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920

and http://lifehacker.com/5817282/what-k...on-my-linux-pc

Now, before I follow your advice regarding moving /home to a separate partition I wanted to hear what you think about the BIOS thing.

Also, what about the issue about not being able to install grub-pc? will moving /home solve this?

Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

Do you have LBA or large for large block allocation. IDE is for the very old systems. Actually IDE was back when we had to manually set CHS, cylinders, heads, sectors which is all automatic now. But IDE is for compatibility with old drives. What other options does BIOS offer?

----------


## YannBuntu

*@ipeurtt:* I'd recommend you follow Fred's advice to shrink your sda1 partition from 500GB to 100GB. You can do it via the Gparted tool.

Of course, you first need to backup your documents (onto DVDs or USB disk), and remove some files (movies, music...) from the sda1 partition.

----------


## ipeurtt

My PC is at least 6 years old...

I don't see an option for LBA on my BIOS.  I'm attaching a few pictures of the BIOS config...let me know if you want to see another menu I didn't include.  

Thanks again.

----------


## ipeurtt

Yann, let me start working on those backups...thanks!

----------


## sudodus

> My PC is at least 6 years old...
> 
> I don't see an option for LBA on my BIOS.  I'm attaching a few pictures of the BIOS config...let me know if you want to see another menu I didn't include.  
> 
> Thanks again.


You can add/remove the LBA flag to/from the partition using gparted (when booted from another drive). It is added like the boot flag. You can have several flags on a partition.

----------


## ipeurtt

Thank you guys, for all the help and feedback.

@oldfred I'm going through each one of those links cleaning up stuff. This is very helpful.

I had to order an external hard drive to back up all my data, so I'll post again when I'm done with that...most likely in a week or so.  

Thanks again

----------


## MashUseLinux

> Hi MashUseLinux,
> 
> I think YannBuntu knows better how you should repair your system, but I can answer about the Clonezilla image.
> 
> If you have made an image (and not cloned the drive), the image should reside in the target drive, your external drive. There is a directory named with the current date and hour and in that directory there are several files, small files describing the system, that was backed up and a number of 2 GB files containing the image. The number of 2 GB files depends on the amount of data in the partition(s) that were imaged.
> 
> Nothing should be overwritten, so your external drive should contain whatever was there before the Clonezilla job plus the image made by Clonezilla. If there is no working installed system in your computer, _you can access that drive from a live system_ booted from a CD/DVD/USB drive, for example your Clonezilla boot drive or an Ubuntu desktop install drive.


Thank you @sudodus for your response..
when i mounted the partition manually it shows as
[IMG][/IMG]
how to find my old files?

----------


## YannBuntu

hi



> how to find my old files?


your documents should be in the /home folder.

----------


## alexseyer

Can somebody give me some advice on what to do? I had Ubuntu installed on my main drive with FDE then installed Lubuntu on a MSATA drive also with FDE. After that only Lubuntu would work, then I did a few other things and now nothing boots. I've tried boot-repair several times with no luck. I really don't want to have to start over, all of my files are still available via live usb. Please help, I'll donate a fraction of a bitcoin if you solve it. 

Boot info here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776742/

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

I do not use nor know about encryption. But un-encrypting your partition(s) is what Boot-Repair needs to be able to repair it. It also has a link on encryption.

----------


## MashUseLinux

> hi   your documents should be in the /home folder.


  @YannBuntu  my old data is not found in the /home folder... so what to do?

----------


## oldfred

With encryption it is in the encrypted sub-folder and when you unencrypt it, it is in /home as if not encrypted. But on drive it only is in encrypted folder.

 Includes chroot:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/En...home_directory
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2028865
http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-...ory-on-ubuntu/

----------


## honzi97

I really need your help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781029/
If I start my Laptop, it keeps saying me this: 
grub error: no such partition.
grub rescue>
Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@honzi97
You show no Linux partition and show a NTFS partition without any Windows boot files. There does not seem to be any unallocated space on drive or a missing partition to try to recover. 
You do show an extended partition with swap as the only other partition(s) beside the NTFS which is most of your drive.
Did you have a Linux install and delete it or do something with Windows. Windows often does not see Linux partitions so its partition tools may damage Linux partitions.

----------


## honzi97

Yes, I had a Linux partition and deleted it. Now I try to install Win7, with no success. Can you help me?

----------


## sudodus

Do you want to install Win7 or repair it? If everything is OK except a few boot files, it might be possible to repair.

What tool have you got to install Windows? An install DVD? In that case you can at least install Windows from scratch. You should be guided by the installer (step by step), at least if you are willing to wipe everything on the drive.

Last but not least, please _backup all your personal files_ before doing anything else with the drive!

----------


## honzi97

First of all, I already backed up my files. When I try to install Win7, I get this error message: *"A required CD/DVD device driver is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVDm or USB flash drive, please insert it now. Note. If the windows installation media is in the drive, you can safely remove it for this step."*I installed Ubuntu, but when I restarted the pc, I see only a cursor blinking.

I'm really desperate

----------


## sudodus

@honzi97

Windows wipes the grub bootloader and installs its own.So the correct way to create a dual boot system is

0. Edit the partitions from a linux live CD/DVD/USB drive (for example made from the Ubuntu install iso file)
1. Install Windows
2. Install Ubuntu alongside Windows or use the manual partitioning 'Something else'

But do not despair. The grub bootloader can be reinstalled. See this link

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing

or with the Boot-Repair script.

You must realize that we are not experts on Windows at this forum  :Wink:  You may get better advice at a Windows forum. But I have some old memories of how to do it.

At that point the Windows installer needs a driver, probably a CD/DVD device driver since it complains about that.

- Are you installing from an internal CD/DVD, an external CD/DVD or from a USB drive?

- Do you have such a driver (or can you guess what driver it should be)?

- Are you running the *Advanced Host Controller Interface* (*AHCI*)? In that case check if it works better when you switch it off in the BIOS menus.

 - Can you try to boot from another media?

CD/DVD  ---> USB
or
USB ---> CD/DVD

----------


## honzi97

I boot form USB. Now I solved the problem with the drivers (Just had to use the official MS-Tool to create the Live-USB). But when I try to install Win7 now, it says: windows cannot be installed to this disk. this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk. ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's bios menu.

----------


## sudodus

Maybe you have the AHCI issue now. Or are there any other disk controlling settings in the BIOS?

Or maybe you should wipe the disk completely (or at least the first megabyte). See Howto make USB boot drives

----------


## honzi97

I can't find any disk controlling settings in the BIOS. I already formatted the HDD to NTFS

----------


## sudodus

Try anyway to wipe the first megabyte (overwrite with zero) including the boot sector. It might help. Later on you can always use gparted to make a new partition table. I have no other idea right now.

----------


## honzi97

How do I wipe it?

----------


## sudodus

See Howto make USB boot drives

----------


## honzi97

Sorry, I don't get it. I think it's a bit too complicated for me  :Confused:

----------


## sudodus

What is the drive letter of your internal drive? It is important that you get it right.

Maybe it is easier if you use the output of the following command to identify it.



```
sudo parted -l
```

Let us say that parted finds that it is your [first] internal drive and it has the drive letter *a*. So use *a* instead of *X* in the following command.



```
 sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=4096 count=256 of=/dev/sdX
```

----------


## honzi97

Ok, it tells me 
256+0 records in
256+0 records out
1048577 bytes (1,0 MB) copied, 0,00148615 s, 706 MB/s

----------


## sudodus

Now you have overwritten the first megabyte of a drive with zeros. And I hope it is the correct one.

- Try to install windows again.

- If still no go, use gparted to make a new partition table and some partitions (one of which with NTFS for Windows). Add the boot flag on this partition.

- Try to install windows again.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## honzi97

Thanks for your advice, but it didn't work for me  :Sad:

----------


## sudodus

- Is there something special with the Windows installer? Is it an OEM version for some other computer brand?

- Or is there something special with your hard disk drive? For example, Windows does not want to install to USB drives.

----------


## honzi97

-No, it is Windows 7 Home Premium x64, my Notebook is a Dell Xps 17 L702x
-It is the original HDD

----------


## sudodus

> I boot form USB. Now I solved the problem with the drivers (Just had to use the official MS-Tool to create the Live-USB). But when I try to install Win7 now, it says: windows cannot be installed to this disk. this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk. ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's bios menu.


Is it still the same error output?

How are you selecting which hard drive to install into? Is it the correct one or are you trying to install into the USB drive? The drive letters may be confused.

----------


## honzi97

Still the same error. I'm sure I didn't confuse it. There isn't even an option to install it to USB.
Currently I'm doing several tests concerning the HDD

----------


## sudodus

Did you ever try this:




> - If still no go, use gparted to make a new partition table and some  partitions (one of which with NTFS for Windows). Add the boot flag on  this partition.


after wiping the first megabyte?

----------


## honzi97

Yes, still the same error. I really don't know what to do

----------


## sudodus

I think we need help from someone who knows more about this. 

- Have you tried at a Windows forum?

- Browse the internet for strings like

 windows cannot be installed to this disk
this computer's hardware may not support booting this disk
ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's bios menu

----------


## honzi97

I'm gonna keep you up-to-date on this
Thank you for your great support even if we weren't able to fix it yet

----------


## oldfred

Everything sudodus has suggested should work and is what I would suggest.

http://www.sevenforums.com/

Did you also delete the swap partition? Windows does not see the Linux partitions and may not like being after the extended partition with swap, but it should install to any primary partition, formatted NTFS with the boot flag.

----------


## honzi97

Yes, there is only one partition on the HDD now. The partition is primary, NTFS and bootable

----------


## ipeurtt

Hi oldfred, guys,

I'm back!

I was able to follow your suggestions:

- cleaned up the computer
- made new partition where I moved /home to (I think I screwed something up here, as my data now occupies double the space...it probably has to do with the fact that my home is encrypted. But I'll work on this later)

now I'm using less than 10GB on my first partition, but I continue to be unable to get boot-repair to fix my system. Note that I can't set the lba flag using gparted.

Here's a copy of the latest boot-repair info:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790247/

Any suggestions as to what to do next would be appreciated. Maybe we can focus on fixing the grub first, and then we can look at the issue I have with the duplicate data on my new /home folder.

Thanks in advance

----------


## oldfred

You have a now invalid ppa which you need to remove.

http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix

I do not know if that is the only issue or if something else is preventing boot repair from reinstalling grub.

----------


## ipeurtt

I removed the invalid ppa, but that doesn't seem to be the issue.

Here's the updated info from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5791263/

Thanks a lot for helping me with this!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is still seeing something not correct and you do not core.img nor grub.cfg in / partition. So it looks like grub never fully installed and it does not seem to want to let you install. 

Are you repairing from a different version (old) than the install? Grub now seems to need the live installer used for repairs to be the same version unless you do a full chroot to reinstall from inside your broken system.

I think Boot-Repair has some help on chrooting or you can just do it. I like kansasnoob's chroot command as he has made it one line to paste, but you have to change his sda3 to your sda1. If the one line chroot does not work then you have to run each command.
After chrooting then update system and reinstall grub as in drs305's posts.

 Reinstall grub2 - Short version & full chroot version
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
Grub2 info & full chroot version - also see METHOD 3 - CHROOT:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD


 To chroot, you need the same 32bit or 64 bit kernel. Best to use same version.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
drs305 chroot to purge & reinstall grub2
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
kansasnoob- full chroot one line version with &&---- change sda3 to your install
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...2&postcount=10
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470597

----------


## ipeurtt

I'm using a 12.04 live usb, and that's the version I have installed

I followed drs305 instructions and I get stuck at step #4, when trying to install grub-common (see the attached image). This is the error:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.

It seems like the same issue boot-repair was complaining about

Any idea about what to do about these dependencies?

Thanks!

----------


## ipeurtt

I just tried installing grub-common using aptitude and I got the same error, but a little bit more info:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) which is a virtual package

----------


## oldfred

From chroot run these also

 apt-get autoclean   # only removes files that cannot be downloaded anymore (obsolete)
apt-get clean
#refresh
apt-get update #resync package index
apt-get upgrade #newest versions of all packages, update must be run first
#would upgrade you to the latest kernel in the repositories
#dist-upgrade is also able to remove existing packages if required
apt-get dist-upgrade
# fix Broken packages -f 
sudo apt-get -f install
dpkg --configure -a

Then reinstall grub. It looks like purge of old version is done so that will not work again, but run it anyway.

 apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup
mkdir /boot/grub
apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
grub-install /dev/sda
grub-install --recheck /dev/sda

----------


## ipeurtt

oldfred, this is screwed up...I ran all those commands and it stops at the same place:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable

I had run an apt-get update before following your instructions and it had fetched almost three times the amount of stuff:

Before: Fetched 213 kB in 5s (36.3 kB/s)

After: Fetched 87.6 kB in 7s (11.4 kB/s) 

so, it seems a lot was cleaned up; unfortunately not what we want...

any other suggestion?

thanks a lot!

----------


## fantab

Remove grub-common: Try again using chroot...



```
dpkg --purge grub-common
apt-get remove --purge grub-common
apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade
mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup
mkdir /boot/grub
apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
grub-install /dev/sda
grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
```

----------


## ipeurtt

grub-common is no longer installed:

root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --purge grub-common
dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching grub-common

then I follow all the steps and this is what I get:

-----------------
root@ubuntu:/# mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup
mv: cannot move `/boot/grub' to `/boot/grub_backup/grub': Directory not empty
root@ubuntu:/# mkdir /boot/grub
mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': File exists
root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
root@ubuntu:/# 
-----------------

----------


## ipeurtt

this is like the Seinfeld episode where you can't get delivery because 'you named names' !  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

All I can suggest is this and maybe a second time.
        # fix Broken packages -f 
apt-get -f install
dpkg --configure -a


Beyond that I do not know what is out of sync. And then I would back up /home and any other data you may have and make a list of installed apps if you have added a lot and then re install.

       Oldfred's list of stuff to backup May 2011:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748541

----------


## ipeurtt

OK, thanks....I'm leaning towards that.

I have a couple of concerns:

1) my /home was encrypted. I have a backup, but I wonder if I will be able to restore it to an unencrypted new /home. Is my backup encrypted as well?  I use the backup tool that comes with Ubuntu. Is it safer to unencryp and do the backup again?  I tried unencrypting following some threads I found and it didn't work out....

2) If I follow your suggestions on the link above, would I be saving configurations I've made that took a while to figure out: such as how to have my tv card and remote work, etc

Thank you

----------


## oldfred

If you did some custom configurations that are system wide, then those may be in /etc. I normally try to save a copy of any file in /etc I manually edit in /home and just backup /home. But /etc is not large.

I do not know about encryption. Some links.
 Includes chroot:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/En...home_directory
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2028865
http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-...ory-on-ubuntu/
chroot & reinstall grub encrypted LVM
http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2...encrypted-lvm/
Encryption:
Restore lost partition that was truecrypt
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874260
http://worldsmostsecret.blogspot.com...encrypted.html

----------


## sudodus

> OK, thanks....I'm leaning towards that.
> 
> I have a couple of concerns:
> 
> 1) my /home was encrypted. I have a backup, but I wonder if I will be able to restore it to an unencrypted new /home. Is my backup encrypted as well?  I use the backup tool that comes with Ubuntu. Is it safer to unencryp and do the backup again?  I tried unencrypting following some threads I found and it didn't work out....
> 
> 2) If I follow your suggestions on the link above, would I be saving configurations I've made that took a while to figure out: such as how to have my tv card and remote work, etc
> 
> Thank you


Encryption makes it harder for you as well as for the intruder.

The encrypted home needs a special passphrase, that you were encouraged (once) to save. If you did not save it, I think you are out of luck, unless you have a complete image of the installed system and remember the password to your user account. Because then you can reinstall it.

The backup might and might not save the encrypted files. It depends on how is was created. For example, if you run rsync from a user with read access (your user on your user acccout), the files are not encrypted. If you run Clonezilla, there are only the encrypted versions in the image.

----------


## ipeurtt

I actually saved that passphrase

When I moved /home to its own partition, I followed this:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pa...ng/Home/Moving

Now the data in that partition occupies double the amount of space, so I think I have both the unencrypted /home and the encrypted one.

I'd like to unencrypt /home, leave it in that partition, and re-install ubuntu.

Do you know how to do that?

Thanks

----------


## sudodus

@ipeurtt

I have not done it. If you don't find it browsing the Ubuntu wiki pages, try internet. But let us also ask for help. I think you can _start a new thread with a good descriptive title_ and describe this particular problem. Start it _in the security forum_, and you have better chances to attract people who can help you.

----------


## ipeurtt

OK, let me do that. Thanks everybody for the support.

----------


## ipeurtt

Here's the new thread I started: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157302

----------


## KieranFitzgerald

Can you help with my boot problem posted here (hope this request is legal)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156297&highlight=lvm2+boot

----------


## KieranFitzgerald

Is there a secure disk for 12.10 64 bit?  If so where can I find it?
Thanks

----------


## barjammar

Hi, sorry to bother you, 
but I keep getting stuck in the repair-disk process.  The first time I ran it, the information upload just sat there for about 20 minutes.  When I retried I always seem to get a "wait for several minutes" message but nothing is happening.  I just have a corsair SSD 128 GB drive (CSSD-F128GBGS-BK) so I think it should be quick.
Your message "this could take several minutes" is a bit vague.  Several means less than 10 in my book, but what is normal?  I need some information to show that the process is happening.
Maybe there are other threads on this.
Thanks

----------


## oldfred

If you are talking about the upload to the paste site that should be fairly quick. 

But I have noticed my queries in the forum are a bit slower the last day or two. Not sure if we are having an issue again. Last time it was a gate-way in England, not related to Ubuntu/Canonical    . With the old forum we also had some server issues. Not sure where or how paste bin is supported?

Boot-Repair should run and make fixes without the uploads. But if issue is not resolved we need to see the Bootinfo Report.

----------


## mylesisnew

Hi, I am having trouble dual booting win7 and ubuntu 12.04. After my PC crashed I was getting stuck at grub rescue.

 Here is my pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809254/

Help is much appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@mylessisnew
I do not know RAID, and the standard desktop installer does not correctly install to RAID as it is missing a driver.
But Boot-Repair should fix it. You may need the RAID driver to be installed first, but I thought Boot-Repair automatically did that. You do have a Ethernet connection?
I think it is this one, but again with RAID I am not sure.
 # Is able to search Linux Software Raid partitions (MD Raids) if
# the "mdadm" package is installed.
sudo apt-get install lvm2
sudo apt-get install mdadm




> This setting would purge (in order to enable-raid) and reinstall the grub2 of mapper/isw_cficdeggdi_raid0p5 into the MBR of mapper/isw_cficdeggdi_raid0. The boot flag would be placed on mapper/isw_cficdeggdi_raid0p2.

----------


## mylesisnew

yes, I have an ethernet connection. lvm2 did not work running on the Livecd. I'm not sure what to do with mdadm.

----------


## jaemo

Hi Gang

I've returned to Ubuntu after a long absence, and I am really loving what's changed since...oooh I guess it was 7 or 8. 

Long story not-so-short, for reasons somewhat beyond my control (my impulsivenss mainly), I have a system with a viable, but unbootable 13.04 (64 bit) install on /dev/sda and a working/bootable 12.10 (32 bit) on /dev/sdb. 

I installed 13 first, with no gui, then realized I needed 12.10 for a home automation project (the IDE for the kit I have runs/is supported on 12.10/32-bit, but not...well not easily at any rate on... on 13.04, and not 64bit. We can get into that if you like but it's fairly OT, involves pango, fonts, and a sea of tears, and I really have no desire to waste anyone's valuable time. Or cry more.)

I'd like to dual boot these two if at all possible. 
12 has the entirety of /dev/sdb to itself. 13 has the entirety of /dev/sda to itself. 

Something must have gone askew (read: I was not paying close enough attention during my install of 12, and should be very sternly lectured to). Whatever the case, I can no longer boot into my 13 install. I've spent a bit of time getting it configured as a continuous integration server for my work and would very much like to avoid the hours redoing that. 

That being said, I have attempted to use boot-repair on the automatic 'just-fix-it-please" mode to no avail. 

Here is the generated pastebin from boot-repair. 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809835/

Before I go and just push a bunch of buttons and blow *everything* up (and ruin my long weekend...) I was hoping one of the resident luminaries could render some assistance.

TLDR: Can I repair grub with boot-repair so that I can dual boot 13/64 and 12/32?

Thanks!

----------


## OldPCisBroken

Unfortunately boot repair hasn't solved my boot problem. This is the error I am getting from boot-repair. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809438/ Any ideas?

----------


## oldfred

@jaemo
You used lvm on the install in sda. I do not really know lvm. Did you want full disk encryption and that is why you used lvm?
The standard desktop install does not have the lvm drivers. I think if you install the lvm2 drive in your install in sdb, (maybe mount the / partition) then os-prober will find the install in sda. 
I would install the grub2 boot loader for the install in sdb to the MBR to sdb. And when booting sda, install its boot loader into sda. Then each drive can boot without the other.
From sdb install:
sudo apt-get install lvm2
       sudo grub-install /dev/sdb

    sudo update-grub

If you boot into sda, then
 sudo grub-install /dev/sda

    sudo update-grub

Then you can set BIOS to boot which ever install you boot the most, but should be able to boot either one from either grub.

----------


## oldfred

@OldPCisBroken
You show no Linux partition, your Windows partition looks tiny and you have overlapping partitions.




> /dev/sda1 overlaps with /dev/sda2
> /dev/sda1 overlaps with /dev/sda5


The start of sda1 also is way into drive as if you have a lot of space at beginning of drive, but first partition is sda1.

You might try testdisk and see what it says.
       repairs including testdisk info & links
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...st%20Partition

 Instructions
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

----------


## jester1591

I need immediate help!!! tried installing ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop via LiveUSB. install was successful, but could not boot ubuntu. ran boot repair reccomended repair and now i can't boot at all. this is the link boot repair gave me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813560/

please if anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. i have college assignments due at midnight and i am without a computer!!!!! im only able to send this email via the LiveUSB.....

----------


## oldfred

@jester1591
All you boot files look correct. Are you booting in UEFI mode?
Did you turn off fast boot (hibernation) and secure boot? Windows sometimes will only boot with secure boot on. You have installed the secure boot signed versions of grub & kernels.

Boot-Repair is saying your Windows is in an unsafe state. You must not have turned hibernation off. That often corrupts Windows and you need the Windows repair flash drive.

       Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/


 Fast Startup off/hibernation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
Force removal of hiberfil from Ubuntu
http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/01/mo...u-hybrid-boot/


 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot

It looks like boot repair did this as many computers (against standard) modify UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Ubuntu's shim file gets renamed to the Windows file and grub then boots the backup. You may want to restore the Windows file to directly boot Windows but it really should not make any difference.


 Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.
Renamed files:
/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 


 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows.

----------


## jennygb

Hi,

I reinstalled my PC (was in dual boot) as ubuntu was not uptodate for 1 year (bad I know). 
Two internal 500G disks, I added a 4 To disk. Note I get the Nvidia issue - need to set nomodeset to see  :Smile: 
I get grub, but I need some help to get in grub menu: both seven 64b and ubuntu 64b items. I noticed some error on the 2x500 G disks in boot-repair logs - I guess you'll probably advise to reformat the 2 500G disks - as it seems there's some "oldier-raid0-install-with xp" left-overs  :Smile: 

First I reinstalled windows 64 bits (on same volume as previous: sys), then ubuntu 13.04 64 bits (on same volume as previous). When installing ubuntu, instead of doing a fresh install, I *chosed "upgade" (from 10 LTS to 13.04)* -> in grub menu, I had no "seven". 
Used boot-repair (installed on ubuntu) -> I got Ubuntu 13 (and old 10 LTS kernel items)

Boot on seven dvd -> bootrec.exe /fixboot and /fixmbr -> seven is ok, but no grub menu.
Boot on "disk-repair 64b dvd" and repair disks: I got Ubuntu 13 (and old 10 LTS kernel items - no seven)

Here is the last report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5813717/


```
 Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 31Jan2013]   ============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================   => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of      the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks      in partition 94 for .  => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb and looks at sector 1 of      the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks      in partition 94 for .  => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc and looks at sector 1 of      the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks      in partition 94 for .  sda1: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.     Operating System:       Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  sda2: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.     Operating System:       Boot files:          sda3: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.     Operating System:  Windows 7     Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe  sda4: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       Extended Partition     Boot sector type:  -     Boot sector info:   sda5: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS     Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda5 starts                         at sector 2048.     Operating System:       Boot files:          sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:            Boot sector type:  Unknown     Boot sector info:      Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''  sdb2: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       Extended Partition     Boot sector type:  Unknown     Boot sector info:   sdb5: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ext4     Boot sector type:  -     Boot sector info:      Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.04      Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab                         /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img  sdb6: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       swap     Boot sector type:  -     Boot sector info:   sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 2000/XP: NTFS     Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.     Operating System:       Boot files:          sdc2: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       Extended Partition     Boot sector type:  -     Boot sector info:   sdc5: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ntfs     Boot sector type:  Windows 2000/XP: NTFS     Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sdc5 starts                         at sector 63.     Operating System:       Boot files:          sdc6: __________________________________________________________________________      File system:       ext4     Boot sector type:  -     Boot sector info:      Operating System:       Boot files:          ============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================  Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes  Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System  /dev/sda1    *          2,048       206,847       204,800   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS /dev/sda2             206,848   362,373,119   362,166,272   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS /dev/sda3         362,373,120   768,765,951   406,392,832   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS /dev/sda4         768,765,952   976,771,071   208,005,120   f W95 Extended (LBA) /dev/sda5         768,768,000   976,771,071   208,003,072   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS   Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________  Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes  Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System  /dev/sdb1                  63    78,156,224    78,156,162   0 Empty /dev/sdb2          78,159,870   976,771,071   898,611,202   5 Extended /dev/sdb5    *     78,159,872   940,322,815   862,162,944  83 Linux /dev/sdb6         940,324,864   976,771,071    36,446,208  82 Linux swap / Solaris   Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________  Disk /dev/sdc: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes  Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System  /dev/sdc1                  63 1,718,039,294 1,718,039,232   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS /dev/sdc2       1,718,039,295 3,907,024,064 2,188,984,770   f W95 Extended (LBA) /dev/sdc5       1,718,039,358 2,742,482,943 1,024,443,586   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS /dev/sdc6       2,742,484,992 3,907,022,847 1,164,537,856  83 Linux   "blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________  Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL  /dev/loop0                                              squashfs    /dev/sda1        FC3844873844433E                       ntfs       RÃ©servÃ© au systÃ¨me /dev/sda2        1A565F4B565F2733                       ntfs       data /dev/sda3        700A70080A6FC9A4                       ntfs       sys /dev/sda5        E498810F9880E182                       ntfs       video /dev/sdb5        0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6   ext4        /dev/sdb6        e6bc3c93-dbbf-4776-aef8-362672ed7e69   swap        /dev/sdc1        01CBC7B4B15ACDF0                       ntfs       ext /dev/sdc5        01CBC87186C52DC0                       ntfs       ext2 /dev/sdc6        f3a09a16-7dad-4237-a3ea-c0b1c0a8a0c2   ext4       pata3 /dev/sr0                                                iso9660    Boot-Repair-Disk 64bit  ================================ Mount points: =================================  Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options  /dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime) /dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime)   =========================== sdb5/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub #  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ### if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then   set have_grubenv=true   load_env fi set default="0"  if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then   menuentry_id_option="--id" else   menuentry_id_option="" fi  export menuentry_id_option  if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then   set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"   save_env saved_entry   set prev_saved_entry=   save_env prev_saved_entry   set boot_once=true fi  function savedefault {   if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then     saved_entry="${chosen}"     save_env saved_entry   fi }  function recordfail {   set recordfail=1   if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi }  function load_video {   if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then     insmod all_video   else     insmod efi_gop     insmod efi_uga     insmod ieee1275_fb     insmod vbe     insmod vga     insmod video_bochs     insmod video_cirrus   fi }  if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then    font=unicode else insmod part_msdos insmod ext2 set root='hd1,msdos5' if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 else   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 fi     font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2" fi  if loadfont $font ; then   set gfxmode=auto   load_video   insmod gfxterm   set locale_dir=$prefix/locale   set lang=fr_FR   insmod gettext fi terminal_output gfxterm if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then   set timeout=10 else   set timeout=10 fi ### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ### set menu_color_normal=white/black set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray if background_color 44,0,30; then   clear fi ### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### function gfxmode {     set gfxpayload="${1}"     if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then         set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7     else         set vt_handoff=     fi } if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then   if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then     if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then       if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then         set linux_gfx_mode=keep       else         set linux_gfx_mode=text       fi     else       set linux_gfx_mode=text     fi   else     set linux_gfx_mode=keep   fi else   set linux_gfx_mode=text fi export linux_gfx_mode menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' { recordfail     load_video     gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode     insmod gzio     insmod part_msdos     insmod ext2     set root='hd1,msdos5'     if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     else       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     fi     linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff     initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic } submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-26-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-26-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-26-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-26-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-26-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-26-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-32-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-32-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-32-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-32-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-32-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-32-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-31-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-31-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-31-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-31-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-31-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-31-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-31-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-31-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-31-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-31-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-30-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-30-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-30-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-30-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-30-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-30-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-28-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-28-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-28-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-28-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-27-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-27-generic-advanced-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-27-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro nomodeset  quiet splash $vt_handoff         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic     }     menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-27-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-2.6.35-27-generic-recovery-0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6' {     recordfail         load_video         insmod gzio         insmod part_msdos         insmod ext2         set root='hd1,msdos5'         if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         else           search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6         fi         echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-27-generic ...'         linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic root=UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 ro recovery nomodeset nomodeset         echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'         initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic     } }  ### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###  ### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ### menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {     insmod part_msdos     insmod ext2     set root='hd1,msdos5'     if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     else       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     fi     linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin } menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {     insmod part_msdos     insmod ext2     set root='hd1,msdos5'     if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos5  0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     else       search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6     fi     linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8 } ### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ### ### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ### # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change # the 'exec tail' line above. ### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ### if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then   source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then   source $prefix/custom.cfg; fi ### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ### --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  =============================== sdb5/etc/fstab: ================================  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> # / was on /dev/sdb5 during installation UUID=0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation UUID=e6bc3c93-dbbf-4776-aef8-362672ed7e69 none            swap    sw              0       0 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  =================== sdb5: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================             GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)   417.398895264 = 448.178651136  boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1  417.402408600 = 448.182423552  boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img                     1  419.304950714 = 450.225262592  boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic                 1  103.161739349 = 110.769074176  boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic                 2  417.530342102 = 448.319791104  boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic                 1  417.538444519 = 448.328491008  boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-31-generic                 1  417.937648773 = 448.757133312  boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic                 1  350.618270874 = 376.473501696  boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic                  2  350.743270874 = 376.607719424  boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic                  1  350.743270874 = 376.607719424  vmlinuz                                        1  350.743270874 = 376.607719424  vmlinuz.old                                    1   67.175781250 = 72.129445888   boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic              2  103.569065094 = 111.206436864  boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic              2   57.116233826 = 61.328089088   boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic              2  192.847656250 = 207.068594176  boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-31-generic              2   57.072792053 = 61.281443840   boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic              2  352.066005707 = 378.027995136  boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic               1  350.097255707 = 375.914065920  boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic               2  350.097255707 = 375.914065920  initrd.img                                     2  ======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================  Unknown BootLoader on sdb1   Unknown BootLoader on sdb2  00000000  4b d0 a9 1d c1 49 11 10  96 07 20 0c f4 00 91 fd  |K....I.... .....| 00000010  2a fd 8d c6 f4 8d 9d 77  b0 20 e1 90 00 bc 0f 6e  |*......w. .....n| 00000020  7b 51 46 2e 70 38 b1 91  8f b4 e7 1b f6 48 cd ea  |{QF.p8.......H..| 00000030  34 b1 2c be 5b 7c aa 40  0a a7 68 ed de 92 fa 05  |4.,.[|.@..h.....| 00000040  7b 86 91 40 89 98 f4 8c  01 c7 03 1d 3a 60 62 b1  |{..@........:`b.| 00000050  c4 e2 65 4a d4 e9 f5 14  39 aa 35 29 3d 16 85 59  |..eJ....9.5)=..Y| 00000060  a4 91 71 21 1b 86 39 07  9c 0c e3 8f ce a6 b8 b5  |..q!..9.........| 00000070  32 da cb 2d bc 50 b3 a9  da 1e 40 30 a3 8c fd 7a  |2..-.P....@0...z| 00000080  67 1e b5 ea d3 b2 a0 dc  ba 6e 65 1c 34 9f bd 16  |g........ne.4...| 00000090  55 89 76 cc c4 a4 71 43  1b 1f 2d b2 0b b2 63 8c  |U.v...qC..-...c.| 000000a0  8f e1 c9 1e a7 a5 02 e7  89 10 ee 53 29 38 04 e7  |...........S)8..| 000000b0  76 0e 73 fe 4d 70 60 fd  a4 a8 2f ac c5 ad 5d af  |v.s.Mp`.../...].| 000000c0  d5 5c 74 eb fb 4a 8e 29  6b 12 58 a6 8e 2b 56 79  |.\t..J.)k.X..+Vy| 000000d0  84 2e 63 53 b7 08 a0 91  9e 99 f5 c7 72 7b 52 32  |..cS........r{R2| 000000e0  c3 7b 19 c9 67 df 91 c9  1f 9f 1f 4e de b5 a6 2b  |.{..g......N...+| 000000f0  d9 45 b9 53 8f 33 7a 24  61 c9 25 53 9e 2f 43 31  |.E.S.3z$a.%S./C1| 00000100  8d bc d1 47 75 1e e4 8d  93 2a 36 fd d6 0d 82 3d  |...Gu....*6....=| 00000110  78 c7 7c 53 2c f5 28 ee  65 da 65 7c 05 c9 c2 fc  |x.|S,.(.e.e|....| 00000120  a7 91 ed d4 7f 53 53 83  c2 e2 2b b5 09 2f 75 1d  |.....SS...+../u.| 00000130  33 8d 49 c5 b9 6e 2d d5  b2 db 8d 8e e4 ef 51 c9  |3.I..n-.......Q.| 00000140  c6 58 0c 73 c0 c6 69 b2  bd bd e5 a2 2c 9b 23 c2  |.X.s..i.....,.#.| 00000150  09 0c 63 a8 e3 1c 8f c3  bf a5 77 56 a1 2e 68 a8  |..c.......wV..h.| 00000160  f4 67 04 2b 49 5a 36 d1  11 bc 4c ed 1b 8c 3a 8f  |.g.+IZ6...L...:.| 00000170  98 26 3b 63 bd 31 ed a6  92 cb 63 cd e5 16 3b b0  |.&;c.1....c...;.| 00000180  b8 c8 5e 80 60 55 62 b1  fc 8e f1 8b b5 ce ec 4c  |..^.`Ub........L| 00000190  1b 6a 71 d5 2e 82 4b 70  f6 d1 5c c7 22 87 99 18  |.jq...Kp..\."...| 000001a0  a2 36 43 06 eb 83 d7 d4  76 34 91 89 5e e5 23 68  |.6C.....v4..^.#h| 000001b0  a5 03 6e 46 c4 da a4 e3  3c e7 af 6a b9 e1 80 fe  |..nF....<..j....| 000001c0  ff ff 83 fe ff ff 02 00  00 00 00 90 63 33 00 fe  |............c3..| 000001d0  ff ff 05 fe ff ff 02 90  63 33 00 28 2c 02 00 00  |........c3.(,...| 000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................| 000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.| 00000200   =============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================  ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bhijfdgafd_Boot raid" [1/2] on /dev/sda ERROR: only one argument allowed for this option ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bhijfdgafd_Boot raid" [1/2] on /dev/sda ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bhijfdgafd_Boot raid" [1/2] on /dev/sda cat: write error: Broken pipe cat: write error: Broken pipe hexdump: /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory hexdump: /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory ERROR: only one argument allowed for this option File descriptor 8 (/proc/2990/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 19944: bash   No volume groups found  ADDITIONAL INFORMATION : =================== log of boot-repair 2013-06-30__12h28 =================== boot-repair version : 3.198~ppa16~raring boot-sav version : 3.198~ppa16~raring glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~raring boot-sav-extra version : 3.198~ppa16~raring ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bhijfdgafd_Boot raid" [1/2] on /dev/sda File descriptor 8 (/proc/2990/mounts) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 4673: /bin/sh No volume groups found boot-repair is executed in live-session (Boot-Repair-Disk 64bit 24avr2013, raring, Ubuntu, x86_64) ls: cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit file=/cdrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --  nomodeset debian-installer/language=fr keyboard-configuration/layoutcode?=fr keyboard-configuration/variantcode?=oss  =================== os-prober: /dev/sdb5:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux  =================== blkid: /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" /dev/sda1: LABEL="RM-CM-)servM-CM-) au systM-CM-(me" UUID="FC3844873844433E" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda2: LABEL="data" UUID="1A565F4B565F2733" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda3: LABEL="sys" UUID="700A70080A6FC9A4" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda5: LABEL="video" UUID="E498810F9880E182" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sdb5: UUID="0d84235e-9d4b-4776-bcde-f60ea3eb53a6" TYPE="ext4" /dev/sdb6: UUID="e6bc3c93-dbbf-4776-aef8-362672ed7e69" TYPE="swap" /dev/sdc1: LABEL="ext" UUID="01CBC7B4B15ACDF0" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sdc5: LABEL="ext2" UUID="01CBC87186C52DC0" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sdc6: LABEL="pata3" UUID="f3a09a16-7dad-4237-a3ea-c0b1c0a8a0c2" TYPE="ext4" /dev/sr0: LABEL="Boot-Repair-Disk 64bit" TYPE="iso9660"   1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.  Windows not detected by os-prober on sda3. Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary. DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently. Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary. DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently.   =================== sdb5/etc/default/grub :  # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg. # For full documentation of the options in this file, see: #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  # Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs # This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains # the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...) #GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"  # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) #GRUB_TERMINAL=console  # The resolution used on graphical terminal # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo' #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true  # Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"  # Uncomment to get a beep at grub start #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"     =================== sdb5/etc/grub.d/ : drwxr-xr-x  2 root root           4096 avril 24 17:05 grub.d total 72 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7541 avril  9 09:29 00_header -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5974 avril  9 08:53 05_debian_theme -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11381 avril  9 09:29 10_linux -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 avril  9 09:29 20_linux_xen -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1688 dÃ©c.   5  2012 20_memtest86+ -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10976 avril  9 09:29 30_os-prober -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 avril  9 09:29 30_uefi-firmware -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 avril  9 09:29 40_custom -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 avril  9 09:29 41_custom -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 avril  9 09:29 README   =================== UEFI/Legacy mode: This live-session is not in EFI-mode. SecureBoot maybe enabled.   =================== PARTITIONS & DISKS: sda1    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    not-far,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda1. sda2    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda2. sda3    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    haswinload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda3. sda5    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda5. sdb5    : sdb,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ok    grub2,    grub-pc ,    update-grub,    64,    with-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    fstab-without-boot,    fstab-without-efi,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    apt-get,    grub-install,    with--usr,    fstab-without-usr,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sdb5. sdc1    : sdc,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sdc1. sdc5    : sdc,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sdc5. sdc6    : sdc,    maybesepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sdc6.  sda    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     not-usb,    has-os,    2048 sectors * 512 bytes sdb    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     not-usb,    has-os,    63 sectors * 512 bytes sdc    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     not-usb,    no-os,    63 sectors * 512 bytes   =================== parted -l:  Model: ATA SAMSUNG HD501LJ (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 500GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End    Size   Type      File system  Flags 1      1049kB  106MB  105MB  primary   ntfs         boot 2      106MB   186GB  185GB  primary   ntfs 3      186GB   394GB  208GB  primary   ntfs 4      394GB   500GB  106GB  extended               lba 5      394GB   500GB  106GB  logical   ntfs   Model: ATA SAMSUNG HD501LJ (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 500GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End    Size    Type      File system     Flags 2      40.0GB  500GB  460GB   extended 5      40.0GB  481GB  441GB   logical   ext4 6      481GB   500GB  18.7GB  logical   linux-swap(v1)   Model: ATA WDC WD2001FASS-0 (scsi) Disk /dev/sdc: 2000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags 1      32.3kB  880GB   880GB   primary   ntfs 2      880GB   2000GB  1121GB  extended               lba 5      880GB   1404GB  525GB   logical   ntfs 6      1404GB  2000GB  596GB   logical   ext4                                                                               Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.                                                                             Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label  =================== parted -lm:  BYT; /dev/sda:500GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA SAMSUNG HD501LJ; 1:1049kB:106MB:105MB:ntfs::boot; 2:106MB:186GB:185GB:ntfs::; 3:186GB:394GB:208GB:ntfs::; 4:394GB:500GB:106GB:::lba; 5:394GB:500GB:106GB:ntfs::;  BYT; /dev/sdb:500GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA SAMSUNG HD501LJ; 2:40.0GB:500GB:460GB:::; 5:40.0GB:481GB:441GB:ext4::; 6:481GB:500GB:18.7GB:linux-swap(v1)::;  BYT; /dev/sdc:2000GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA WDC WD2001FASS-0; 1:32.3kB:880GB:880GB:ntfs::; 2:880GB:2000GB:1121GB:::lba; 5:880GB:1404GB:525GB:ntfs::; 6:1404GB:2000GB:596GB:ext4::;                                                                              Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.                                                                             Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label   =================== mount: /cow on / type overlayfs (rw) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755) /dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime) none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev) none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880) none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev) none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755) gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/lubuntu/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=lubuntu) /dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sda3 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda3 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sda5 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sdb5 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdb5 type ext4 (rw) /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdc1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sdc5 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdc5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sdc6 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdc6 type ext4 (rw)   =================== ls: /sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent /sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 sdb6 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent /sys/block/sdc (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdc1 sdc2 sdc5 sdc6 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent /sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent /dev (filtered):  alarm ashmem autofs binder block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fd full fuse fw0 hidraw0 hidraw1 hidraw2 hidraw3 hpet input kmsg kvm log mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 sdb6 sdc sdc1 sdc2 sdc5 sdc6 sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom usb vga_arbiter vhost-net zero ls /dev/mapper:  control  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 1f 03 00 00 00 00 00  |................| 00000030  55 21 00 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |U!..............| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  3e 43 44 38 87 44 38 fc  |........>CD8.D8.| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..| 00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N| 00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...| 00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......| 00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........| 000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..| 000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.| 000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............| 000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-| 000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..| 000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf| 00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..| 00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.| 00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...| 00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...| 00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.| 00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........| 00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......| 00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.| 00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20  |t.............A | 00000190  64 69 73 6b 20 72 65 61  64 20 65 72 72 6f 72 20  |disk read error | 000001a0  6f 63 63 75 72 72 65 64  00 0d 0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d  |occurred...BOOTM| 000001b0  47 52 20 69 73 20 6d 69  73 73 69 6e 67 00 0d 0a  |GR is missing...| 000001c0  42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20  69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70 72  |BOOTMGR is compr| 000001d0  65 73 73 65 64 00 0d 0a  50 72 65 73 73 20 43 74  |essed...Press Ct| 000001e0  72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b 44  65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72 65  |rl+Alt+Del to re| 000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a9 be d6 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.| 00000200  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda2 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 28 03 00  |........?....(..| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 37 96 15 00 00 00 00  |.........7......| 00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  33 27 5f 56 4b 5f 56 1a  |........3'_VK_V.| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..| 00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N| 00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...| 00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......| 00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........| 000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..| 000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.| 000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............| 000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-| 000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..| 000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf| 00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..| 00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.| 00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...| 00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...| 00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.| 00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........| 00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......| 00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.| 00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 45 72  |t.............Er| 00000190  72 65 75 72 20 6c 65 63  74 75 72 65 20 64 69 73  |reur lecture dis| 000001a0  71 75 65 00 0d 0a 42 4f  4f 54 4d 47 52 20 61 62  |que...BOOTMGR ab| 000001b0  73 65 6e 74 00 0d 0a 42  4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20 63  |sent...BOOTMGR c| 000001c0  6f 6d 70 72 65 73 73 82  00 0d 0a 43 74 72 6c 2b  |ompress....Ctrl+| 000001d0  41 6c 74 2b 53 75 70 70  72 20 70 6f 75 72 20 72  |Alt+Suppr pour r| 000001e0  65 64 82 6d 61 72 72 65  72 0d 0a 00 6f 20 72 65  |ed.marrer...o re| 000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a4 b5 c9 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.| 00000200  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda3 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 60 99 15  |........?....`..| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 0f 39 18 00 00 00 00  |..........9.....| 00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  a4 c9 6f 0a 08 70 0a 70  |..........o..p.p| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..| 00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N| 00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...| 00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......| 00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........| 000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..| 000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.| 000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............| 000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-| 000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..| 000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf| 00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..| 00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.| 00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...| 00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...| 00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.| 00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........| 00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......| 00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.| 00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 45 72  |t.............Er| 00000190  72 65 75 72 20 6c 65 63  74 75 72 65 20 64 69 73  |reur lecture dis| 000001a0  71 75 65 00 0d 0a 42 4f  4f 54 4d 47 52 20 61 62  |que...BOOTMGR ab| 000001b0  73 65 6e 74 00 0d 0a 42  4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20 63  |sent...BOOTMGR c| 000001c0  6f 6d 70 72 65 73 73 82  00 0d 0a 43 74 72 6c 2b  |ompress....Ctrl+| 000001d0  41 6c 74 2b 53 75 70 70  72 20 70 6f 75 72 20 72  |Alt+Suppr pour r| 000001e0  65 64 82 6d 61 72 72 65  72 0d 0a 00 6f 20 72 65  |ed.marrer...o re| 000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a4 b5 c9 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.| 00000200  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda5 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff df 65 0c 00 00 00 00  |..........e.....| 00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  82 e1 80 98 0f 81 98 e4  |................| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..| 00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N| 00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...| 00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......| 00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........| 000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..| 000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.| 000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............| 000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-| 000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..| 000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf| 00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..| 00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.| 00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...| 00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...| 00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.| 00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........| 00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......| 00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.| 00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 45 72  |t.............Er| 00000190  72 65 75 72 20 6c 65 63  74 75 72 65 20 64 69 73  |reur lecture dis| 000001a0  71 75 65 00 0d 0a 42 4f  4f 54 4d 47 52 20 61 62  |que...BOOTMGR ab| 000001b0  73 65 6e 74 00 0d 0a 42  4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20 63  |sent...BOOTMGR c| 000001c0  6f 6d 70 72 65 73 73 82  00 0d 0a 43 74 72 6c 2b  |ompress....Ctrl+| 000001d0  41 6c 74 2b 53 75 70 70  72 20 70 6f 75 72 20 72  |Alt+Suppr pour r| 000001e0  65 64 82 6d 61 72 72 65  72 0d 0a 00 6f 20 72 65  |ed.marrer...o re| 000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a4 b5 c9 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.| 00000200  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sdc1 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 3f 00 00 00  |........?...?...| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  bf 32 67 66 00 00 00 00  |.........2gf....| 00000030  03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  2b 73 66 06 00 00 00 00  |........+sf.....| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  f0 cd 5a b1 b4 c7 cb 01  |..........Z.....| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb b8 c0 07  |.....3.....|....| 00000060  8e d8 e8 16 00 b8 00 0d  8e c0 33 db c6 06 0e 00  |..........3.....| 00000070  10 e8 53 00 68 00 0d 68  6a 02 cb 8a 16 24 00 b4  |..S.h..hj....$..| 00000080  08 cd 13 73 05 b9 ff ff  8a f1 66 0f b6 c6 40 66  |...s......f...@f| 00000090  0f b6 d1 80 e2 3f f7 e2  86 cd c0 ed 06 41 66 0f  |.....?.......Af.| 000000a0  b7 c9 66 f7 e1 66 a3 20  00 c3 b4 41 bb aa 55 8a  |..f..f. ...A..U.| 000000b0  16 24 00 cd 13 72 0f 81  fb 55 aa 75 09 f6 c1 01  |.$...r...U.u....| 000000c0  74 04 fe 06 14 00 c3 66  60 1e 06 66 a1 10 00 66  |t......f`..f...f| 000000d0  03 06 1c 00 66 3b 06 20  00 0f 82 3a 00 1e 66 6a  |....f;. ...:..fj| 000000e0  00 66 50 06 53 66 68 10  00 01 00 80 3e 14 00 00  |.fP.Sfh.....>...| 000000f0  0f 85 0c 00 e8 b3 ff 80  3e 14 00 00 0f 84 61 00  |........>.....a.| 00000100  b4 42 8a 16 24 00 16 1f  8b f4 cd 13 66 58 5b 07  |.B..$.......fX[.| 00000110  66 58 66 58 1f eb 2d 66  33 d2 66 0f b7 0e 18 00  |fXfX..-f3.f.....| 00000120  66 f7 f1 fe c2 8a ca 66  8b d0 66 c1 ea 10 f7 36  |f......f..f....6| 00000130  1a 00 86 d6 8a 16 24 00  8a e8 c0 e4 06 0a cc b8  |......$.........| 00000140  01 02 cd 13 0f 82 19 00  8c c0 05 20 00 8e c0 66  |........... ...f| 00000150  ff 06 10 00 ff 0e 0e 00  0f 85 6f ff 07 1f 66 61  |..........o...fa| 00000160  c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00 a0  fb 01 e8 03 00 fb eb fe  |................| 00000170  b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74  09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10  |.....<.t........| 00000180  eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64  69 73 6b 20 72 65 61 64  |.....A disk read| 00000190  20 65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f  63 63 75 72 72 65 64 00  | error occurred.| 000001a0  0d 0a 4e 54 4c 44 52 20  69 73 20 6d 69 73 73 69  |..NTLDR is missi| 000001b0  6e 67 00 0d 0a 4e 54 4c  44 52 20 69 73 20 63 6f  |ng...NTLDR is co| 000001c0  6d 70 72 65 73 73 65 64  00 0d 0a 50 72 65 73 73  |mpressed...Press| 000001d0  20 43 74 72 6c 2b 41 6c  74 2b 44 65 6c 20 74 6f  | Ctrl+Alt+Del to| 000001e0  20 72 65 73 74 61 72 74  0d 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00  | restart........| 000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  83 a0 b3 c9 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.| 00000200  =================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sdc5 00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....| 00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 3f 00 00 00  |........?...?...| 00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  b8 c4 0f 3d 00 00 00 00  |...........=....| 00000030  03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  4b fc d0 03 00 00 00 00  |........K.......| 00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  c0 2d c5 86 71 c8 cb 01  |.........-..q...| 00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb b8 c0 07  |.....3.....|....| 00000060  8e d8 e8 16 00 b8 00 0d  8e c0 33 db c6 06 0e 00  |..........3.....| 00000070  10 e8 53 00 68 00 0d 68  6a 02 cb 8a 16 24 00 b4  |..S.h..hj....$..| 00000080  08 cd 13 73 05 b9 ff ff  8a f1 66 0f b6 c6 40 66  |...s......f...@f| 00000090  0f b6 d1 80 e2 3f f7 e2  86 cd c0 ed 06 41 66 0f  |.....?.......Af.| 000000a0  b7 c9 66 f7 e1 66 a3 20  00 c3 b4 41 bb aa 55 8a  |..f..f. ...A..U.| 000000b0  16 24 00 cd 13 72 0f 81  fb 55 aa 75 09 f6 c1 01  |.$...r...U.u....| 000000c0  74 04 fe 06 14 00 c3 66  60 1e 06 66 a1 10 00 66  |t......f`..f...f| 000000d0  03 06 1c 00 66 3b 06 20  00 0f 82 3a 00 1e 66 6a  |....f;. ...:..fj| 000000e0  00 66 50 06 53 66 68 10  00 01 00 80 3e 14 00 00  |.fP.Sfh.....>...| 000000f0  0f 85 0c 00 e8 b3 ff 80  3e 14 00 00 0f 84 61 00  |........>.....a.| 00000100  b4 42 8a 16 24 00 16 1f  8b f4 cd 13 66 58 5b 07  |.B..$.......fX[.| 00000110  66 58 66 58 1f eb 2d 66  33 d2 66 0f b7 0e 18 00  |fXfX..-f3.f.....| 00000120  66 f7 f1 fe c2 8a ca 66  8b d0 66 c1 ea 10 f7 36  |f......f..f....6| 00000130  1a 00 86 d6 8a 16 24 00  8a e8 c0 e4 06 0a cc b8  |......$.........| 00000140  01 02 cd 13 0f 82 19 00  8c c0 05 20 00 8e c0 66  |........... ...f| 00000150  ff 06 10 00 ff 0e 0e 00  0f 85 6f ff 07 1f 66 61  |..........o...fa| 00000160  c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00 a0  fb 01 e8 03 00 fb eb fe  |................| 00000170  b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74  09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10  |.....<.t........| 00000180  eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64  69 73 6b 20 72 65 61 64  |.....A disk read| 00000190  20 65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f  63 63 75 72 72 65 64 00  | error occurred.| 000001a0  0d 0a 4e 54 4c 44 52 20  69 73 20 6d 69 73 73 69  |..NTLDR is missi| 000001b0  6e 67 00 0d 0a 4e 54 4c  44 52 20 69 73 20 63 6f  |ng...NTLDR is co| 000001c0  6d 70 72 65 73 73 65 64  00 0d 0a 50 72 65 73 73  |mpressed...Press| 000001d0  20 43 74 72 6c 2b 41 6c  74 2b 44 65 6c 20 74 6f  | Ctrl+Alt+Del to| 000001e0  20 72 65 73 74 61 72 74  0d 0a 00 00 00 00 00 00  | restart........| 000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  83 a0 b3 c9 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.| 00000200  =================== df -Th:  Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /cow           overlayfs  3.9G   20M  3.9G   1% / udev           devtmpfs   3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev tmpfs          tmpfs      799M  856K  798M   1% /run /dev/sr0       iso9660    508M  508M     0 100% /cdrom /dev/loop0     squashfs   435M  435M     0 100% /rofs none           tmpfs      4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs          tmpfs      3.9G  8.0K  3.9G   1% /tmp none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none           tmpfs      3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /run/shm none           tmpfs      100M   12K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda1      fuseblk    100M   25M   76M  25% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 /dev/sda2      fuseblk    173G   70G  104G  41% /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 /dev/sda3      fuseblk    194G   38G  157G  20% /mnt/boot-sav/sda3 /dev/sda5      fuseblk    100G  945M   99G   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 /dev/sdb5      ext4       405G  168G  217G  44% /mnt/boot-sav/sdb5 /dev/sdc1      fuseblk    820G  761G   59G  93% /mnt/boot-sav/sdc1 /dev/sdc5      fuseblk    489G  341G  149G  70% /mnt/boot-sav/sdc5 /dev/sdc6      ext4       547G  275G  245G  53% /mnt/boot-sav/sdc6  =================== fdisk -l:  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xc8923953  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2          206848   362373119   181083136    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       362373120   768765951   203196416    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda4       768765952   976771071   104002560    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5       768768000   976771071   104001536    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT  Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000e0186  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1              63    78156224    39078081    0  Empty /dev/sdb2        78159870   976771071   449305601    5  Extended /dev/sdb5        78159872   940322815   431081472   83  Linux /dev/sdb6       940324864   976771071    18223104   82  Linux swap / Solaris  Disk /dev/sdc: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xc7ab7539  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdc1              63  1718039294   859019616    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sdc2      1718039295  3907024064  1094492385    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sdc5      1718039358  2742482943   512221793    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sdc6      2742484992  3907022847   582268928   83  Linux    =================== Recommended repair Recommended-Repair This setting will reinstall the grub2 of sdb5 into the MBRs of all disks (except USB without OS). The boot flag will be placed on sdb5. Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   parted /dev/sdb set 5 boot on                                                                             Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab.   Reinstall the GRUB of sdb5 into all MBRs of disks with OS or not-USB grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.  Reinstall the GRUB of sdb5 into the MBR of sda Installation finished. No error reported. grub-install /dev/sda: exit code of grub-install /dev/sda:0 grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.  Reinstall the GRUB of sdb5 into the MBR of sdc Installation finished. No error reported. grub-install /dev/sdc: exit code of grub-install /dev/sdc:0 grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.  Reinstall the GRUB of sdb5 into the MBR of sdb Installation finished. No error reported. grub-install /dev/sdb: exit code of grub-install /dev/sdb:0  chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sdb5 update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-26-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-32-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-32-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-31-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-31-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bhijfdgafd_Boot raid" [1/2] on /dev/sda Unhide GRUB boot menu in sdb5/boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

Were drives ever RAID. If you are sure you do not want RAID you need to remove meta-data.

Presence1960 on remove old raid setting from HD
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325650
sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdb
Also check BIOS for raid settings
More discussion:
http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...38#post9274738

Then run this:
sudo update-grub

I would reinstall a Windows boot loader to sda, and set BIOS to boot sdb with grub. But then if you have issues you can still change BIOS or use one time boot key (f12 on my system) to boot Windows.

You may want to do some housecleaning.
 RecoverLostDiskSpace
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
HOWTO: Recover Lost Disk Space - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122670
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898573
HOWTO: Cleaning up all those unnecessary junk files...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
    Caution deborphan will delete anything you manually installed. See comment:
Better to use Synaptic to select the ones you no longer want. Also you get notified about dependencies to be removed and can reconsider, if need be.
http://lifehacker.com/5817282/what-k...on-my-linux-pc

----------


## jester1591

Thank you so much. The "Restore EFI Backups" option in boot repair worked perfectly. Now i just need to know how to get grub to let me select my OS at startup now that i have ubuntu still installed on my hard drive. If you could give me any tips i would be very thankful.

----------


## oldfred

The issue is whether your UEFI is one that is incorrectly hard coded to just boot bootmgfw.efi or just boot Windows. That is the reason for the rename.
You still should be able to go into the UEFI menu and see both Windows and ubuntu. Since Ubuntu has the shim & secure boot files it really should boot directly whether secure boot is on or not, you can try both. And Windows with secure boot off. If you get errors then you can only boot with secure boot and the renamed grub file.
But we have to make sure Windows is shutdown without hibernation and add the file rename again.

----------


## saki1988

Hello,
This is my very first post in a linux forum, and I think I have a huge problem with this...
 i followed all the steps and the boot repair showed me a "successful boot" screen. so i rebooted my laptop but it did not work.
The original problem was that I could not boot windows, it launched me directly to ubuntu....now I can't even load ubuntu ( I have this black screen saying MINIMAL BASH is required...) from GRUB.
this is the pastebin:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838385/
hope you guys can help me solve this. I definitely need to launch windows since i'm just learning the very basics of linux.
thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@saki1988
Welcome to the forums.
I do not think Boot-Repair can fix system unless you unencrypt your main partition. I do not know LVM and encryption.
       chroot & reinstall grub encrypted LVM
http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2...encrypted-lvm/

----------


## ecardoso

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Satellite that came with Windows Vista A200-2B7 and I installed Ubuntu almost a year. Last night I was fussing a mp3 through gparted and suddenly the screen freezes and I decided to use REISUB. When restarting it asked for the "rescue grub". Since then I've followed these steps - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair - but it didn't work so here is the link they gave me - paste.ubuntu.com/5846122/.

I'm a noob so be gentle. And will this process erase my files? Because I don't want to lose my files.

----------


## Sly14Cat

I know I may be grave digging but this is an amazing this program any Linux user should have ready to go.

----------


## bobics

I can't seem to get Ubuntu 13.04 to boot on my system for the life of me.  My current setup is Ubuntu 13.04 Server, UEFI, software RAID 1, installed from scratch.  I've successfully installed and booted the following from scratch:

- 12.04.2 server 64-bit, UEFI, RAID 1
- 12.04.2 desktop 64-bit, UEFI, RAID 1

These setups fail to boot even though installation is successful:

- 13.04 server 64-bit, UEFI, RAID 1
- 13.04 desktop 64-bit, UEFI, RAID 1
- 13.04 desktop 64-bit, UEFI, non-RAID

CDs and USB install media for Ubuntu 13.04 boot properly in UEFI mode.  Running boot-repair doesn't seem to fix the problem, even though there are no errors:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848522/

In the BIOS startup disk selector, I don't see "ubuntu" UEFI in the list for 13.04, even though it appears fine when I installed 12.04.  Something with the 13.04 UEFI installation is not compatible on my system.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## joeystclair

I connected my hard drive to a seperate laptop running Windows in an  attempt to transfer over data, no when I reboot it goes goes straight to  Grub and when I try Boot-Repair is says no changes have been made to my  system. I don't have a windows partition installed, so I'm completely lost as to what the issue is. If anyone has time to look it over, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5851070/

----------


## mstahl

Having all kinds of troubles, which aren't yet alleviated by this (super helpful and friendly-looking) utility.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853015

----------


## vascofmbull

Hi 

I've recently installed Kubuntu alongside Windows 7 on my laptop. I have tried (ameteurishly) to change my system after I had the help of my LUG administrator (went pretty smoothly); consequently I am experiencing problems booting Windows 7. If anybody can help it would be much appreciated. I have tried to detail the sequence of events below: 

*01-07-13* - KDE partition manager 1/0/3 (KDE.PM); resized and moved sda2 by aprox (-220GB and 2.9MB to the right)
*02-07-13* - Booted machine, selected Windows 7(sda2) through GRUB; 'Windows Boot Manager' message appeared: 'Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem: 
1-insert windows installation disc & restart computer
2-choose etc. etc.
3-click "repair your computer"
If you do not have this disc. Contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

Status:0xc0000225
Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.'

Attempted to boot Windows 7(sda1) and failed(hasn't worked before either)
*02-07-13 (cont)* - Used ubuntu live disc to boot up and access boot-repair; carried out 'boot info summary' URL= http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835884/
attemted 'recommended repair' URL= http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835884/
*02-07-13 (cont)* - Rebooted computer and tried to boot through Windows 7 (as above), but the same message appeared. 

*07-07-13* - Booted using ubuntu live cd and carried out boot repair process again; 'boot info summary' URL= http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853660/
recommended repair URL= http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853667/

I don't have a windows installation disc and as of yet I've not contacted the company from whom my father bought the laptop.

Does anybody have any suggestions as to what could have happened to the Windows boot process and can anybody offer a suggestion as to how I could fix this please? 

Thank you for looking. 

Vasco

----------


## fantab

@vascofmbull: Managing WINDOWS partition from Linux is a very bad idea. If you used KDE partition manager to tweak Windows partition then you may have possibly messed up the Windows filesystem. Also it is possible you may have damaged the Windows boot files. 

You are using EasyBCD to dual boot. Boot-Repair will not offer much help. But since you applied 'Recommended Repair' Grub was installed can seems fine. There is nothing wrong with with Grub as fas as I can tell. 
You must fix the windows MBR first: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
After fixing Windows you will have to rerun Boot-Repair.
Good Luck...

----------


## YannBuntu

@vascofmbull: 
1) try the 'Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/*sda2*' entry of your GRUB menu
2) fix the bootsector of your sda1 partition this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix , then reboot and try the 'Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/*sda1*' entry of your GRUB menu

----------


## vjones777

Is this the right forum to ask questions on boot-repair?  I ask because there's no support forum/link shown on the sourceforge page support tab.

I have a UEFI laptop (HP Pavilion g7) that won't boot the boot-repair disk (64bit) in UEFI mode - I have to set legacy boot.  It will boot the HP UEFI recovery disks.  I noticed that the HP DVDs have two files at the root - bootmgr & bootmgr.efi, while boot-repair has neither.  I've read that those files are needed for 64bit EFI.  I suspect that may be why the boot-repair DVD isn't being recognised as an EFI boot medium.  Is there a reason that these files are not on the boot-repair DVD?   Should I try to remaster the DVD with them in - or try something else?  Thanks.

----------


## oldfred

@ ALL
Better to start your own thread with a good title. Few look a mega-thread like this, but many may help if your title has an issue similar to something they know.

@ecardoso
Script is not showing sda1. Did you encrypt your boot partition or does it have corruption. I might try fsck if not encrypted.
       #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1

@bobics
I do not know RAID, but you have your efi partition outside of the RAID and it looks correct? If you boot in UEFI mode not BIOS/CSM what happens? If you can hold shift key or hit escape during booting then it may really not be a boot issue but a video issue?

@joeystclair
I think you ran Boot-Repair from the Windows computer on your hard drive. It now has a Windows boot loader in the MBR. And your grub does not look complete. Best to run the full uninstall/reinstall of grub from Boot-Repair.


 @mstahl
You have two efi partitions. UEFI standard requires one and only one efi partition per hard drive. It also looks like you overwrote Windows but do not have a full install of Ubuntu.

@vjones777 
bootmgr and related .efi files are Windows files. Not related to Linux nor Boot-Repair. If booting in Legacy mode you are not using and .efi files nor the efi partition to boot. CSM/Legacy/BIOS uses the old BIOS mode to boot from MBR not efi partition like all old systems do. Some computers will not boot anything but the Windows efi file which is against the UEFI standard. You should be able to boot Ubuntu or Boot-Repair with secure boot on or off. If not then you may have to install in BIOS mode, use Boot-Repair to convert to UEFI mode, install the signed kernels and use the rename function that Boot-Repair does as a work around for those systems that do not follow UEFI standards and only boot Windows.

----------


## bobics

@oldfred, thanks for the info.  I was able to reproduce the same issue without RAID, using a single drive.  I don't think this is a video problem since when I hit F7 in the BIOS I see the book device prompt, just no UEFI entry for "ubuntu" as I'd expect.  I have a feeling I'm seeing this issue:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/28646...ootmgr-entries

Which has a link to the following bug:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1167622




> @bobics
> I do not know RAID, but you have your efi partition outside of the RAID and it looks correct? If you boot in UEFI mode not BIOS/CSM what happens? If you can hold shift key or hit escape during booting then it may really not be a boot issue but a video issue?

----------


## bobics

FYI, I was able to workaround the issue by avoiding UEFI altogether.  I followed the directions here to boot in Legacy mode:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...to_Legacy_mode

Since I only have Ubuntu on this system and I'm installing from scratch, this was the simplest things to do.

----------


## fpopic

http://paste.ubuntu.com./5858011/ 

i had win7 ultimate and ubuntu 13.xx and after that i installed win8 and now i can't access at bootOS screen to ubuntu it only goes in windows automatically

----------


## vascofmbull

Thank you, but unfortunately I don't have a Windows boot CD.

----------


## oldfred

@bobics
Sometimes just using BIOS is better. BIOS has been debugged for 30 years so it has fewer issues but may not work as well with newer systems. But UEFI has more issues both the vendors UEFI implementation and all systems that use the UEFI.

 @vascofmbull
Some third party Windows repair tools include a chkdsk. Look at these:

 Third party chkdsk tools
Also has chkdsk and some other Windows repairs in free version:
http://www.partitionwizard.com/features.html
May be able to run chkdsk from Hiren's boot CD. (mini xp.)
Hiren's Boot CD, and do a chkdsk on the XP

You can run this from Linux, but it only makes minor fixes and turns on the chkdsk flag so Windows has to run chkdsk.

 sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXY  # where X- drive Y - partition

@fpopic
You have wubi which is a file inside Windows and uses the Windows boot loader. Better to have your own thread as only one or two know much about wubi. I think you need to use Windows and add the wubi entry back into the BCD with bcdEdit.

 bcdEdit - bcbc
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...05&postcount=5


https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi


 HOW TO Avoid Wubi & Install Ubuntu on USB Drive -
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650699

----------


## chrtylee

Hi, i was directed here to fix my BOOTMGR missing problem while trying to install windows xp from a bootable usb. However the repair windows boot files option is greyed out. I also need to know if it is necessary to partition my hdd before installing xp or if the xp install will be able to do it without messing up my ubuntu install?

----------


## oldfred

@chrtylee
Better to create a primary NTFS partition with the boot flag for XP to install into. Windows only boots from a primary partition with the boot flag.
Windows also does not see Linux partitions and some installers rewrite partition table which may cause issues. You at the minimum would need an available primary partition and unallocated space for it to auto install.

Windows normally expects to be the first partition, but will install to any primary sda1 thru sda4.

----------


## chrtylee

so how do i format the active hdd without damaging files? can i use the advanced part of setup from ubuntu liveusb? woul di just exit the installation after the format so it doesnt erase my existing ubuntu install?

----------


## oldfred

You need to have good backups anytime you make system changes and should have backups anyway of any data you may think is important. Drives fail, systems crash and users make errors and then data may not be recoverable or difficult to recover.

Use gparted from liveCD to make unallocated space, but what partitions have you already used? And how much space do you have. You need room for system to work well. 

Post this
sudo parted -l
df -h

       GParted partitioning software - Full tutorial 
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
Screenshots of using gparted
http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted

----------


## 02darkRS

I have a SSD (sda) with w7 x64 installed first. Installed 13.04, / on SSD & /home, swap, /var, /tmp on secondary hdd. Initially, system would only boot into 13.04. Repaired nbr & then it would only boot windows. Booted into lilve cd, 13.04 x64, installed boot repair, ran, and recv'd an error saying to close update managers, etc. 5930726 was the file. I closed terminal, and ran again, 5930813 was that file. Each time tells me it errored out and rebooting only gets me to grub command line: grub>

Here is my system.... I would like to get a grub screen showing both os's. Please help: 
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xe69a4da2

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2          206848   188743679    94268416    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda3       188745726   234440703    22847489    5  Extended
/dev/sda5       188745728   234440703    22847488   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00086e78

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1            2048   308658175   154328064    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sdb2       308658176   515911679   103626752    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sdb3       515913726   635658239    59872257    5  Extended
/dev/sdb4   *   722927616  1771397119   524234752    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sdb5       515913728   546965503    15525888   83  Linux
/dev/sdb6       546967552   569841663    11437056   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb7       569843712   613013503    21584896   83  Linux
/dev/sdb8       613015552   635658239    11321344   83  Linux

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo os-prober
/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
/dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
/dev/sda5:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux

----------


## oldfred

@02darkRS
Did you use Boot-Repair from live installer or download its CD or flash drive version to reinstall grub2. Or you can just reinstall grub2 to your MBR. With two drives I like to have different boot loaders in each drive. And with a 1TB hard drive I might install the next version of Ubuntu to test or just another install to run tests with. 

Other ways to reinstall grub2 to MBR, but Boot-Repair is easier for most.
       How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader


https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD

----------


## 02darkRS

I was working from a liveCD. I used the gui boot-repair, which never worked. I also used all the different terminal commands I could find for reinstalling Grub2, fixing Grub/MBR, etc. One of them gave a command to check where /boot was during a manual mount of the /dev, /proc, & /sys.... while doing this, it becae apparent there was no /boot. 

We reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04 to SDA5 as /root, with /boot device listed as SDA. Directed /var, swap, /home, & /tmp to their respective partitions on the HDD, rebooted and recv'd a Grub2 boot menu. Can't figure out what happened, though I believe we directed /boot into sda1 on the first go round, which would explain why I also had to repair mbr for windows.

----------


## oldfred

@02darkRS
Sometimes a reinstall is the quickest way to fix issues as with Ubuntu you can do a full install very quickly. With BIOS you always want to install the grub2 boot loader to the MBR of a drive rarely to a partition (already have to have another grub2) and never to a NTFS partition's partition boot sector as Windows has its boot code in that boot sector. A /boot is a folder in your Linux install or partition as just about every part of Linux can be in a separate partition. Usually with destop installs you do not need a partition for /boot but there are a few excetions.

But if you have a new UEFI system, then you install the grub2 boot loader to the efi partition, but only if in UEFI mode when installing or repairing. You can boot UEFI systems in BIOS/CSM/Legacy mode and then it is just like BIOS and needs boot loader in MBR.

----------


## Subramanian_M_K

Hi,

  I have installed Ubuntu 13.04, 64-bit, along side pre-installed Windows 8. However, when I restart my laptop, I am not getting the dual boot option, but my laptop boots to Windows 8, directly.

  Earlier, I had installed Ubuntu 13.04, 64-bit, but it gave problems and so I "un-installed" Ubuntu and reinstalled the same. My suspicion is that my uninstallation of Ubuntu was not clean and might be creating this problem.

  After using Ubuntu LiveDVD, and "Trying Ubuntu without installing", I did a boot repair and I got the following URL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932820/. The contents of this page is :



```
===================================================================================================
```



```
Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 21July2013]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: FAT32
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
                       /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA32.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate32.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA32.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags32.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi /EFI/HP/boot/bootmgr.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/boot/memtest.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/memtest.efi 
                       /EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

sda4: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 8
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /boot/BCD

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.04 
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab

sda7: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1 1,953,525,167 1,953,525,167  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048       821,247       819,200 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
/dev/sda2         821,248     1,353,727       532,480 EFI System partition
/dev/sda3       1,353,728     1,615,871       262,144 Microsoft Reserved Partition (Windows)
/dev/sda4       1,615,872 1,700,306,490 1,698,690,619 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda5   1,896,208,384 1,953,513,471    57,305,088 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda6   1,700,306,944 1,879,642,111   179,335,168 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda7   1,879,642,112 1,896,208,383    16,566,272 Swap partition (Linux)

"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        B2A4FE18A4FDDF33                       ntfs       WINRE
/dev/sda2        3AA9-C7B6                              vfat       
/dev/sda4        6AA81469A8143653                       ntfs       
/dev/sda5        788CFC488CFBFE86                       ntfs       RECOVERY
/dev/sda6        719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd   ext4       
/dev/sda7        d91c4326-fcc7-4ac1-af19-8caa4cd3b25b   swap       
/dev/sr0                                                iso9660    Ubuntu 13.04 amd64

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime)


=========================== sda6/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="Windows Boot UEFI loader"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,gpt6'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt6 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt6  719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=10
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd' {
recordfail
    load_video
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,gpt6'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt6 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt6  719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
    fi
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-advanced-719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt6'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt6 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt6  719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-recovery-719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt6'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt6 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt6  719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
    }
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/25_custom ###

menuentry "Windows UEFI bootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
}

menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA32.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA32.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate32.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate32.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA32.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA32.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags32.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags32.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3AA9-C7B6
chainloader (${root})/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags.efi
}
### END /etc/grub.d/25_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry 'Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda4)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-6AA81469A8143653' {
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ntfs
    set root='hd0,gpt4'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  6AA81469A8143653
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 6AA81469A8143653
    fi
    drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry 'Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda5)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-788CFC488CFBFE86' {
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ntfs
    set root='hd0,gpt5'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt5 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt5  788CFC488CFBFE86
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 788CFC488CFBFE86
    fi
    drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
    chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' {
    fwsetup
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda6/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
# / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
UUID=719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /boot/efi was on /dev/sda2 during installation
#UUID=3AA9-C7B6  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults        0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
UUID=d91c4326-fcc7-4ac1-af19-8caa4cd3b25b none            swap    sw              0       0
UUID=3AA9-C7B6    /boot/efi    vfat    defaults    0    1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda6: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

 836.947010040 = 898.665009152  boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
 811.473739624 = 871.313293312  boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic                  1
 811.473739624 = 871.313293312  vmlinuz                                        1
 843.081451416 = 905.251815424  boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic               1
 843.081451416 = 905.251815424  initrd.img                                     1

=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

File descriptor 8 (/proc/18515/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 32481: bash
  No volume groups found

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2013-07-31__13h45 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.199~ppa9~raring
boot-sav version : 3.199~ppa9~raring
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~raring
boot-sav-extra version : 3.199~ppa9~raring
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 13.04, raring, Ubuntu, x86_64)
ls: cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== os-prober:
/dev/sda4:Windows 8 (loader):Windows:chain
/dev/sda5:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows1:chain
/dev/sda6:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux

=================== blkid:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: LABEL="WINRE" UUID="B2A4FE18A4FDDF33" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda2: UUID="3AA9-C7B6" TYPE="vfat"
/dev/sda4: UUID="6AA81469A8143653" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda5: LABEL="RECOVERY" UUID="788CFC488CFBFE86" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda6: UUID="719ad004-60b9-4264-88e7-2aa5494dd3bd" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda7: UUID="d91c4326-fcc7-4ac1-af19-8caa4cd3b25b" TYPE="swap"
/dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu 13.04 amd64" TYPE="iso9660"


1 disks with OS, 3 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 2 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

=================== No kernel in /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot:
boot.sdi


Presence of EFI/Microsoft file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
Presence of .bkp file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda5/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi

=================== sda6/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Jul 31 13:43 grub.d
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7541 Apr  9 09:29 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5974 Apr  9 08:53 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11381 Apr  9 09:29 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Apr  9 09:29 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1688 Dec  5  2012 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1713 Jul 31 13:43 25_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10976 Apr  9 09:29 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Apr  9 09:29 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Apr  9 09:29 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Apr  9 09:29 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Apr  9 09:29 README




=================== sda6/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



/boot/efi detected in the fstab of sda6: UUID=3AA9-C7B6     (sda2)
efibootmgr -v
gui-g2slaunch.sh: line 156: efibootmgr: command not found
=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com)


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    recovery-or-hidden,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    not-far,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda2    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-kernel,    no-os,    is-correct-EFI,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    not-far,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda2.
sda4    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    haswinload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda4.
sda5    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    recovery-or-hidden,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda5.
sda6    : sda,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ok    grub2,    grub-efi ,    update-grub,    64,    with-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    fstab-without-boot,    fstab-has-goodEFI,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    apt-get,    grub-install,    with--usr,    fstab-without-usr,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda6.

sda    : GPT,    no-BIOS_boot,    has-correctEFI,     not-usb,    has-os,    2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA ST1000LM024 HN-M (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                          Flags
1      1049kB  420MB   419MB   ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden, diag
2      420MB   693MB   273MB   fat32           EFI system partition          boot
3      693MB   827MB   134MB                   Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
4      827MB   871GB   870GB   ntfs            Basic data partition
6      871GB   962GB   91.8GB  ext4
7      962GB   971GB   8482MB  linux-swap(v1)
5      971GB   1000GB  29.3GB  ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden



                                                                          
Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
has been opened read-only.

                                                                          
Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:1000GB:scsi:512:4096:gpt:ATA ST1000LM024 HN-M;
1:1049kB:420MB:419MB:ntfs:Basic data partition:hidden, diag;
2:420MB:693MB:273MB:fat32:EFI system partition:boot;
3:693MB:827MB:134MB::Microsoft reserved partition:msftres;
4:827MB:871GB:870GB:ntfs:Basic data partition:;
6:871GB:962GB:91.8GB:ext4::;
7:962GB:971GB:8482MB:linux-swap(v1)::;
5:971GB:1000GB:29.3GB:ntfs:Basic data partition:hidden;


                                                                          
Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
has been opened read-only.

                                                                          
Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!


=================== mount:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/ubuntu/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 type vfat (rw)
/dev/sda4 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda4 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda5 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda6 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 type ext4 (rw)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  alarm ashmem autofs binder block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fb1 fd freefall full fuse hidraw0 hpet input kmsg log mapper mcelog mei mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 sg0 sg1 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom v4l vga_arbiter vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 7f 0c 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  55 85 00 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |U...............|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  33 df fd a4 18 fe a4 b2  |........3.......|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 52 11 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hR..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  0a 13 b9 f6 0c fc f3 aa  e9 fe 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |.............f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a1 f6 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a1 fa 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74 09  |............<.t.|
00000180  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64 69  |............A di|
00000190  73 6b 20 72 65 61 64 20  65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f 63  |sk read error oc|
000001a0  63 75 72 72 65 64 00 0d  0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52  |curred...BOOTMGR|
000001b0  20 69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70  72 65 73 73 65 64 00 0d  | is compressed..|
000001c0  0a 50 72 65 73 73 20 43  74 72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b  |.Press Ctrl+Alt+|
000001d0  44 65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72  65 73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a  |Del to restart..|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 8a 01  a7 01 bf 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/1: /*/*/* /*/*
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda2: boot
EFI  . Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda2
00000000  eb 58 90 4d 53 44 4f 53  35 2e 30 00 02 08 fe 1b  |.X.MSDOS5.0.....|
00000010  02 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 88 0c 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 20 08 00 01 02 00 00  00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00  |. ..............|
00000030  01 00 06 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  80 00 29 b6 c7 a9 3a 4e  4f 20 4e 41 4d 45 20 20  |..)...:NO NAME  |
00000050  20 20 46 41 54 33 32 20  20 20 33 c9 8e d1 bc f4  |  FAT32   3.....|
00000060  7b 8e c1 8e d9 bd 00 7c  88 56 40 88 4e 02 8a 56  |{......|.V@.N..V|
00000070  40 b4 41 bb aa 55 cd 13  72 10 81 fb 55 aa 75 0a  |@.A..U..r...U.u.|
00000080  f6 c1 01 74 05 fe 46 02  eb 2d 8a 56 40 b4 08 cd  |...t..F..-.V@...|
00000090  13 73 05 b9 ff ff 8a f1  66 0f b6 c6 40 66 0f b6  |.s......f...@f..|
000000a0  d1 80 e2 3f f7 e2 86 cd  c0 ed 06 41 66 0f b7 c9  |...?.......Af...|
000000b0  66 f7 e1 66 89 46 f8 83  7e 16 00 75 39 83 7e 2a  |f..f.F..~..u9.~*|
000000c0  00 77 33 66 8b 46 1c 66  83 c0 0c bb 00 80 b9 01  |.w3f.F.f........|
000000d0  00 e8 2c 00 e9 a8 03 a1  f8 7d 80 c4 7c 8b f0 ac  |..,......}..|...|
000000e0  84 c0 74 17 3c ff 74 09  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  |..t.<.t.........|
000000f0  ee a1 fa 7d eb e4 a1 7d  80 eb df 98 cd 16 cd 19  |...}...}........|
00000100  66 60 80 7e 02 00 0f 84  20 00 66 6a 00 66 50 06  |f`.~.... .fj.fP.|
00000110  53 66 68 10 00 01 00 b4  42 8a 56 40 8b f4 cd 13  |Sfh.....B.V@....|
00000120  66 58 66 58 66 58 66 58  eb 33 66 3b 46 f8 72 03  |fXfXfXfX.3f;F.r.|
00000130  f9 eb 2a 66 33 d2 66 0f  b7 4e 18 66 f7 f1 fe c2  |..*f3.f..N.f....|
00000140  8a ca 66 8b d0 66 c1 ea  10 f7 76 1a 86 d6 8a 56  |..f..f....v....V|
00000150  40 8a e8 c0 e4 06 0a cc  b8 01 02 cd 13 66 61 0f  |@............fa.|
00000160  82 74 ff 81 c3 00 02 66  40 49 75 94 c3 42 4f 4f  |.t.....f@Iu..BOO|
00000170  54 4d 47 52 20 20 20 20  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |TMGR    ........|
00000180  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
000001a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 0d 0a 44 69  |..............Di|
000001b0  73 6b 20 65 72 72 6f 72  ff 0d 0a 50 72 65 73 73  |sk error...Press|
000001c0  20 61 6e 79 20 6b 65 79  20 74 6f 20 72 65 73 74  | any key to rest|
000001d0  61 72 74 0d 0a 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |art.............|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ac 01 b9 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda4
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 a8 18 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  30 f6 3f 65 00 00 00 00  |........0.?e....|
00000030  6b fd b4 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |k...............|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  53 36 14 a8 69 14 a8 6a  |........S6..i..j|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.|
00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20  |t.............A |
00000190  64 69 73 6b 20 72 65 61  64 20 65 72 72 6f 72 20  |disk read error |
000001a0  6f 63 63 75 72 72 65 64  00 0d 0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d  |occurred...BOOTM|
000001b0  47 52 20 69 73 20 6d 69  73 73 69 6e 67 00 0d 0a  |GR is missing...|
000001c0  42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20  69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70 72  |BOOTMGR is compr|
000001d0  65 73 73 65 64 00 0d 0a  50 72 65 73 73 20 43 74  |essed...Press Ct|
000001e0  72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b 44  65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72 65  |rl+Alt+Del to re|
000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a9 be d6 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda5
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 d8 05 71  |........?......q|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 67 6a 03 00 00 00 00  |.........gj.....|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  86 fe fb 8c 48 fc 8c 78  |............H..x|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 52 11 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hR..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  0a 13 b9 f6 0c fc f3 aa  e9 fe 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |.............f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a1 f6 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a1 fa 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74 09  |............<.t.|
00000180  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64 69  |............A di|
00000190  73 6b 20 72 65 61 64 20  65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f 63  |sk read error oc|
000001a0  63 75 72 72 65 64 00 0d  0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52  |curred...BOOTMGR|
000001b0  20 69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70  72 65 73 73 65 64 00 0d  | is compressed..|
000001c0  0a 50 72 65 73 73 20 43  74 72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b  |.Press Ctrl+Alt+|
000001d0  44 65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72  65 73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a  |Del to restart..|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 8a 01  a7 01 bf 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  3.9G  329M  3.6G   9% /
udev           devtmpfs   3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs      789M  884K  788M   1% /run
/dev/sr0       iso9660    785M  785M     0 100% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   738M  738M     0 100% /rofs
none           tmpfs      4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs          tmpfs      3.9G  1.1M  3.9G   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      3.9G   80K  3.9G   1% /run/shm
none           tmpfs      100M   36K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sda1      fuseblk    400M  255M  146M  64% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda2      vfat       256M   96M  161M  38% /mnt/boot-sav/sda2
/dev/sda4      fuseblk    810G  178G  633G  22% /mnt/boot-sav/sda4
/dev/sda5      fuseblk     28G   25G  3.3G  89% /mnt/boot-sav/sda5
/dev/sda6      ext4        85G  3.0G   77G   4% /mnt/boot-sav/sda6

=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x137ad558

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1  1953525167   976762583+  ee  GPT
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.


EFI detected. Please check the options.
Partition outside the disk detected.

=================== Default settings
Recommended-Repair
This setting would reinstall the grub-efi of sda6, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    backup-and-rename-efi-files

=================== Settings chosen by the user
Custom-Repair
This setting will reinstall the grub-efi of sda6, using the following options:       set-windows-as-default sda2/boot/efi,
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    backup-and-rename-efi-files


rm /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi
Mount sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/1: /*/*/* /*/*
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi: boot
EFI  . Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.

chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive    BIOS(2,0,18).......................................................................
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager    HD(2,c8800,82000,71453fc9-b6c8-4d74-868f-5a486dc3ff3b)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}....................
Boot0002* ubuntu    HD(2,c8800,82000,71453fc9-b6c8-4d74-868f-5a486dc3ff3b)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive    BIOS(3,500,18)................-.q.......q.A.q....#...................................
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a00020000000000CD-ROM(1,6168c,11c0)RC
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC

Reinstall the grub-efi of sda6
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi : BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot0002* ubuntu
exit code of grub-install :0
mv 25_custom
(debug) beglsefi1 ubuntu/grubx64.efi ; ubuntu , /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi .
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/1: /*/*/* /*/*
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi: boot
EFI  . Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
df /dev/sda2
Save and rename /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (/mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi)
cp /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/1: /*/*/* /*/*
ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi: boot
EFI  . Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
Add /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi efi entries in /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/etc/grub.d/25_custom
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
sda2//mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi already added
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA32.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/CryptRSA.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate32.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate/HpBiosUpdate.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA32.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/CryptRSA.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags32.efi
Adding custom /mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/HP/SystemDiags/SystemDiags.efi
sda2//mnt/boot-sav/sda6/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi already added
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi : BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot0002* ubuntu
exit code of grub-install :0

chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0004
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003
Boot0000* Notebook Hard Drive    BIOS(2,0,18).......................................................................
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager    HD(2,c8800,82000,71453fc9-b6c8-4d74-868f-5a486dc3ff3b)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}....................
Boot0002* ubuntu    HD(2,c8800,82000,71453fc9-b6c8-4d74-868f-5a486dc3ff3b)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)
Boot0003* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive    BIOS(3,500,18)................-.q.......q.A.q....#...................................
Boot0004* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a00020000000000CD-ROM(1,6168c,11c0)RC
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC

chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda4
Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda5
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration

Set Windows Boot UEFI loader as default entry

chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda4
Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda5
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
Unhide GRUB boot menu in sda6/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.

===================================================================================================
   Please help in getting the dual boot option, restored in my laptop,

```



Thanks & Regards,
M.K.Subramanian (MKS/MaKaSu)

----------


## oldfred

@Subramanian_M_K
You had link to your pastebin list. But if posting long output, please use code tags to make it easier to read and preserve formatting. You can add code tags automatically from advanced editing menu.

Have you gone into UEFI/BIOS. It should now show ubuntu as an UEFI boot choice. You may have to change that to be the default.

Did you test to see if your system boots only Windows or will it boot Ubuntu. Boot-Repair has already made some of the the changes where it renames boot files to have the Windows boot file name (only bkpbootx64.efi). If you can boot ubuntu entry then the full rename is not required. UEFI should let many systems boot not just Windows efi boot file.

Your system shows from UEFI parameters export several boot orders. I do not know which is current default or if just last boot as history. First number is line number in BootInfo report and lines in-between are the labels of each number. You should see each of those labels/entries in your UEFI menu.

 853 BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003

   868 BootOrder: 2002,3001,3002,2001,2003

   879 BootOrder: 0002,2002,3001,3002,2001,2003



       Boot-Repair - Updated Jan 1, 2013 to not rename first time, but rename if first time Windows does not boot. Post 706 and 711
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...769482&page=71
 Boot-Repair copied /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (in case the BIOS is hard-coded to boot into /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi or secure boot signed GRUB file shimx64.efi.
Renamed files:
/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 


 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 

HP seems to put many efi files into the normal efi boot partition. Boot-Repair finds all those files and adds boot entries. You may want to backup, remove or clean up the entries you do not need or rarely need. Info in link in my signature on cleaning up UEFI menu and grub menu.

----------


## YannBuntu

*@Fred and helpers:*
- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163792&page=2 is an example of case where B-R has detected that the installed Ubuntu is not UEFI-compatible. In this particular case, we can see in line 485 of the BootInfo ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5895066 ) that the installed Ubuntu is 32bit. If you see a similar case, ask the user to install a 64bit Ubuntu instead  :Wink: 
- I have updated Boot-Repair so that by default it will put grub/shim in EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi only. The EFI/Microsoft/.. files renaming is not by default any more, but available as a "Rename Windows EFI files" option in the Advanced Options. Please warn me in the future if you see cases where enabling this option is necessary.

----------


## oldfred

@Yann,
Thanks for the info. I was about to suggest not always renaming. Not sure how many UEFI only boot Windows boot efi file as there were many complaints in the beginning. And have had one or two users where we had to reinstall the Windows efi file (not quite sure why now?).

----------


## psfal

This finds sda1 and sda7 (Ubuntu installations), but doesn't find sda6 (Fedora installation). Is there a fix for this issue?

----------


## YannBuntu

@Fred: probably some buggy firmwares are blocked to boot on /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi , and others are blocked on a /EFI/Microsoft/...efi file. The first type is not a problem and B-R will workaround it by default, the second is (it's not 'clean' to rename some 3rd party files, even though the initial fault comes from the firmware). From now we will know how many are 2nd type.

----------


## oldfred

@psfal
Fedora normally installs in LVM, and your standard desktop install may not have the lvm2 driver. And to get os-prober to see the Fedora LVM install you need to mount it first.

sudo apt-get install lvm2
#mount Fedora partition
sudo update-grub

----------


## infamousse

Hi All, 

  Trying to boot to the volume saved, grub loads now but does not provide me with a working environment. Any thoughts towards fixes are greatly appreciated!

trying to load lasSQL-root

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5938501/

----------


## oldfred

@infamousse
I do not know LVM, but it looks correct to me. You say you get grub, so is the issue really a video issue or other boot parameter? What system and what video card/chip?

       How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both liveCD & first boot, but different 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
Info on other boot parameters
http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentat...parameters.txt

----------


## ghormax

This totally messed up my boot menu. I have installed ubuntu next to a system with a Debian system and OpenDos running. I wanted to have the new Ubuntu as default but removed it by accident from the Debian boot menu. I thought I repair from Ubuntu disk and install the other boot loader. Now, however nothing happens at all after you get to the boot menu. I have finally been able to boot into the system by entering the system and booting from the hard drive. How can I remove the Ubuntu grub menu from my computer again? Or achieve it that I can boot both the Debian system and the Ubuntu system.

----------


## oldfred

@ghormax
Does not the Ubuntu grub2 also show your Debian to boot at bottom of menu? If not run this:
sudo update-grub

Then boot into Debian and install grub to the MBR. Your MBR can only have one boot loader for whichever system you prefer and that will be the menu you see. 

This is for Ubuntu but I would think Debian would be the same.
 #reinstall from working (not liveCD/DVD/USB) system - first find Ubuntu drive (example is drive sda but use your drive not partitions):
sudo fdisk -l
#if it's "/dev/sda"  then just run:
sudo grub-install /dev/sda
#If that returns any errors run:
sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
sudo update-grub

If not post link to BootInfo report.

----------


## patspiper

Shouldn't Boot-repair check if the EFI variables have been written indeed due to the following bug:

Kernel fails to update EFI vars, rendering system unbootable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ra...x/+bug/1173423

The fix was released in 13.10 kernel (v3.10-rc7).

----------


## YannBuntu

> Shouldn't Boot-repair check if the EFI variables have been written indeed due to the following bug:
> 
> Kernel fails to update EFI vars, rendering system unbootable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ra...x/+bug/1173423
> 
> The fix was released in 13.10 kernel (v3.10-rc7).


Thank you for the link and the suggestion. 
I opened a blueprint for B-R: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/boo...kernel-bug-fix

----------


## ghormax

@oldfred
It does show my Debian. The problem is that none of the menu options do anything when I select them. I was able to go into the system menu and tell the system to boot from the hard disk (legacy) and ignore the UEFI Ubuntu and now it boots again into the grub menu of the old Debian system. I am not sure if this is a support issue with the new UEFI system. I am completely unfamiliar with it....

----------


## oldfred

@ghormax
Post link to BootInfo report.

It sounds like you have Ubuntu in UEFI mode and Debian in BIOS mode? Report should tell us.

----------


## ghormax

> @ghormax
> Post link to BootInfo report.
> 
> It sounds like you have Ubuntu in UEFI mode and Debian in BIOS mode? Report should tell us.


While I can try to see whether I can get the BootInfo report (where is that?), there is actually no doubt that this is the case. What is the problem with that?

----------


## YannBuntu

hello
@ghormax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info

----------


## jeff6

Thanks for this thread. I ran the Ubuntu Boot Repair tools as recommended, and now cannot boot my windows PC. Now all I get is Ramdisk (EMS) boot option only. 

So I am not sure what to do next. Here is the url that I was instructed to write down from boot repair for your reference.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951173/

Thanks for any assistance you can give me as I try to repair this windows 7 home premium laptop...

Jeff

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is not a Windows repair tool. It will do some minor repairs like reinstalling a Windows (work alike) boot loader or a few other minor things. You really need to use a Windows repairCD that you make from Windows to fix a Windows only system.

http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/ho...s-t118842.html

       Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm

 Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

----------


## jeff6

Thanks oldfred. I only resorted to this as my windows repair disc was unsuccessful at repairing the system... an unmountable boot volume thing. A source on another troubleshooting blog advised that Ubuntu could be used to repair the drive as a last resort, and back up my files. I do not have original windows 7 installation disk. I will try the sources you mentioned in hopes I can get something to work. I am a hack novice at best when I am in this deep. Will probably do more damage than good, but would really like to get past this boot problem. All the files on the laptop appear to be in tact, and I feel if I could get the boot volumn repaired that things may get back to normal, so any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks again...

----------


## jeff6

The only reason I resorted to Ubuntu was b/c of an unmountable boot volume. Cannot get to windows system at all, and system repair disk was unsuccessful. Nothing work, not safe mode, recovery, nothing. Cannot get past to boot volume issue. Another blog suggested Ubuntu to fix my windows system and to backup my system files, and that is good. I was able to back up important photos, videos, etc. Then I read were I could use boot repair and disk utilities to possibly repair the boot sector and restore the boot volume. So, that is where I am. I am trying a few items you suggested again, just to make sure. Ultimately, I may have to purchase a copy of Window 7 Home premium install disc just to restore my system, or maybe HP would send me a set. I am trying whatever it takes, as I use this laptop to teach, and just don't want to have to purchase another and set up everything again. Anyway, thanks again for your assistance... Will advise...

----------


## oldfred

@Jeff6
Have you run chkdsk? That often is an issue.
While you should always have a current version repairCD, some of the third party Windows tools include chkdsk. You might look at these:
 Also has chkdsk and some other Windows repairs in free version:
http://www.partitionwizard.com/features.html
May be able to run chkdsk from Hiren's boot CD. (mini xp.)
Hiren's Boot CD, and do a chkdsk on the XP

   EASEUS Partition Master 
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

If you have access to another Windows 7 system, it just needs to be either 32 or 64 bit like yours any version.

 Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm
Windows users only - Silverlight
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/w...em-repair-disc

   Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

----------


## calvin-higby

Hey Guys,      I am attempting to repair a Wiki server that is unable to boot. Currently it goes to the grub prompt only (grub>). When it first was happening, it gave me an ash prompt (initramfs). I ran the repair disk and it prompted me to try again after installing raid drivers. I did it the way it was, since the machine is a vm, not set up for raid, and when that didn't work I tried it again with the raid drivers with no success.  Here are the 2 pastes from the sessions, I hope you can help me!       http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955379/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955463/       Thanks, Calvin

----------


## oldfred

I do not know LVM and I believe Boot-Repair has difficulty telling RAID from LVM as both use /dev/mapper.

Your first partition is too close to the start of the drive and then grub has difficulty installing. Old systems like yours usually started at sector 63 and both grub legacy & grub2 would have more boot info in the sectors after the MBR but before the first partition (new systems start at sector 2048 for SSD and new 4K drive compatibility). Because you do not have that space, it forces grub to install with blocklists which are hard coded addresses and a major update of grub may move the files and force a reinstall of grub.




> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible!.
> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.


Better to move the start of sda1 to sector 63. You also show a lot of old kernels and may want to remove most of them. I normally keep the working version and one old one just in case. If you have a gui you can use synaptic, otherwise the command line works. Example is standard, you need to adjust to your specific kernels including that they are pae also.

 Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521
cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kerne.:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic

----------


## YannBuntu

> I do not know LVM and I believe Boot-Repair has difficulty telling RAID from LVM as both use /dev/mapper.


True. The difficulty is to know when there are both Raid and Lvm, or only Raid, or only Lvm.
By proposing both drivers, B-R remains compatible with all cases.

----------


## calvin-higby

> Better to move the start of sda1 to sector 63. You also show a lot of old kernels and may want to remove most of them. I normally keep the working version and one old one just in case. If you have a gui you can use synaptic, otherwise the command line works. Example is standard, you need to adjust to your specific kernels including that they are pae also.


Thank you very much for your quick response!!! The way you explained it, it definitely sounds as if there would not be enough space for the newer version of grub. My next question is, as a fairly new user, how would one move that partition to another physical sector on the drive? Is this something that could be accomplished with gparted? It appears that gparted is included with the boot-repair tool, so that could be an easy way to move it perhaps.

I may try to run through and clean up some of those old kernels once(if) I can get the system operational again. Could those old kernels have contributed to the lack of space for grub to update, do you think?

----------


## oldfred

@calvin-higby

If you have a gui, or a liveCD/DVD/Flash drive you can use gparted. I would not use the old gparted you may have with you old version, but download a new version. The very newest version from their site.

http://partedmagic.com/
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php

You seem to have a larger /boot partition, so having the extra kernel should not have contributed to the issue. But not sure how core.img with grub2 is created. I know that some that have used other file formats (than ext3, ext3 or ext4) have had issues as core.img became very large for whatever reason.

I think you have to shrink partition from right but then move it. That will take time as it then has to copy all data. It would be quicker if housecleaned first. But you would have to chroot into system from liveCD and modify it from that.

----------


## calvin-higby

Thank you so much for your help! You are a wealth of knowledge, and have been a lifesaver for me today.

----------


## Andy_beck

I'm trying to set up a Gateway Laptop with Windows 8 factory installed with UEFI (cannot be disabled) to dual boot with Ubuntu.  I have tried to select sda2 as the boot/efi partition but I get the error: “Locked-ESP detected”:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960362/.   It seems like I need to modify that partition, but I have no clue what I need to do.  BTW - the partitions were created in Windows.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------


## oldfred

We thought there was no way to lock an ESP that is FAT32, but somehow perhaps a bug in how they create the partition.
Sometimes just running Windows chkdsk on the efi partition works, but usually you have to fully backup the efi partition (good idea anyway), totally delete that partition and then with gparted create a new partition of the same size (keep track of its size or start and end sectors) and format FAT32, add boot flag which with gparted makes it the efi partiton. Then copy the backup back into the partition. Then it should work.

post this from Ubuntu liveDVD or gparted liveCD with terminal, as it will show sectors of your partitions for documentation.

       sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print

----------


## BlindSoothsayer

I tried using the boot-repair-disk to fix a version of Ubuntu which never had a bootloader properly installed during the installation process.  Unfortunately, this is now preventing me from booting into Windows 7.  Any help or advice you could offer at this thread would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Adriano_Sanches_Melo

Dear colleagues,
I got a new DEll XPS 8700 desktop (i5, 8gbRam with Windows 8).
I updated windows and tried to install Kubuntu 12.04LTS following these instructions http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQzmI_30nJM.
I did not complete the last step (use of EasyBCD) as I never used a tool like that in my previous installs of Ubuntu.

Everything was fine and I was able to run Kubuntu and update it. However, It crashed after the update (stop at the login page). I suspect it was something related to my graphical card (AMD Radeon HD 7570). I reinstalled Kubuntu 12.04, installed the Catalyst software (for the graphical card) and updated again. Crashed again after restart.

I gave up and got a new DVD of Kubuntu 13.04. Before that, I deleted partitions of kubuntu12.04 using windows8. Install of 13.04 was absolutely fine (I used the live DVD and chose the suggested options to partition the disk). I was able to update it and restart. The boot options did not appear and kubuntu13.04 was loaded. 

I tried to fix the boot issue using boot-repair using the regular options. I restarted the system and the problem appeared
Error: No such device 4f008b47.......
grub rescue>

I google it and found some advice:
set root=(hd0,x)
set prefix=(hd0,x)
insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod

I used several numbers for `x` listed using ls. No one worked.

I booted kubuntu13.04 using the DVD and run boot-repair a few times. In one of them I opted for the `Ata disk support`, but in all cases got the same grub rescue> after restart.

I am not familiar with partitions and I am not sure if I deleted the correct ones when removing the initial kubuntu12.04LTS install.

My boot-repair said that:
EFI detected. Please check the options.


I do not know what to do regarding this EFI.
My boot-repair summary is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5964337/


I would be very grateful for any help.
Sincerely,
Adriano

----------


## oldfred

I do not know about the AMD issues. May be best to post a separate thread. Often both drivers and other boot options are required.

Boot-Repair says you did not turn off hibernation which then causes all sorts of issues.




> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted
> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
> mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot-sav/sda4


 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troublesho...riverDetection
Ubuntu Precise Installation Guide - AMD/ATI
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...#Video_Tearing
Add Hardware Graphics - ATI: After installing ATI Driver: From QIII
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050320

Another slightly different Dell. May have solved similar issues?

 Dell XPS 8500, desktop. Win 8 eventually worked (Ignore sidetrack to EasyBCD)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086383

----------


## han_jo2

Hi everyone,

I am currently trying to fix my MBR or Windows7 installation ):. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 and tried after set to add the Ubuntu entry into the Win7 loader. THis didn't work and after some hacking I crashed the MBR obviously... I was able to stat from a ubuntu live CD and fix the grubloader, so that I can now start the Ubuntu installation from the harddisk, but windows 7 still won't boot. The error message is:

"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or softwarae blablablabla

If you do not have this disc blabla

File:\Boot\BCD"

Following the instructions from boot-repair, here is my LINK and I would be so freakin' thankful if anyone could help me out of this misery...:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966357/



Thanks in advance,
Cheers!

----------


## oldfred

@han_jo2
You have the BCD file in both sda1 & sda2. But normally the 100MB (hidden) system partition is the boot partition but Windows can boot directly from its main install if boot files are there. Have you tried both? You also have boot flag on sda2. Grub does not use boot flag but that is how Windows knows which partition to boot from. 

Boot-Repair does not fix internal Windows issues. You need to either boot into repair console in Windows which is f8 when booting from sda1, but with grub that can be very quick and not work. Some have reported multiple tries and hitting keys at almost same time may work. Otherwise you need a Windows repairCD. You also may be able to temporary install a Windows boot loader to directly boot Windows, but then would have to reinstall grub after repairs. Boot-Repair can install boot loaders, or you can manually do it.

       How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader

If you have access to another Windows 7 system that is 32bit or 64 bit to match yours,but any version you can create a Windows repairCD or flash drive.

 Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm
Windows users only - Silverlight
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/w...em-repair-disc

   Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

Some third party Windows tools also do some repairs.

http://neosmart.net/blog/


http://www.sevenforums.com/

----------


## Babak_Hashemian

I got boot-repair for my ubuntu but "Repair windows boot files" on "other options" tab is off. Does anyone know how should I get it on ?

----------


## jacob5

Hi,  I have recently isntalled Ubuntu 12 LTS, and it boots fine. However, Windows will no longer boot, from GRUB or from the BIOS. I have ran Boot Repair with the recommended repair settings, but to no avail.   Here is the URL that Boot Repair gave me: paste.ubuntu.com/5964252  Any help or feedback will be very much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

Are you booting with this entry, the others will not work as there is a bug in grub2's os-prober that only creates BIOS boot entries that do not work with UEFI.

Windows Boot UEFI loader

This will not work

"Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)

----------


## jacob5

> Are you booting with this entry, the others will not work as there is a bug in grub2's os-prober that only creates BIOS boot entries that do not work with UEFI.  Windows Boot UEFI loader  This will not work  "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)


Hi Oldfred, thanks for your reply! However, I am not sure what you are asking.

----------


## oldfred

Grub2's os-prober adds incorrect entries. But Boot-Repair then adds to 25_custom correct chain load entries that will work.  So you cannot use the entries that refer to a specific partition and the 25_custom entries are above those entries in grub menu.

So that some entries do not work is normal. But if you cannot boot with the correct entries, you may have left fast boot on which is hibernation or need other Windows repairs from a Windows repair flash drive.

 Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/


 Fast Startup off/hibernation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
Force removal of hiberfil from Ubuntu
http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/01/mo...u-hybrid-boot/

----------


## jacob5

> Grub2's os-prober adds incorrect entries. But Boot-Repair then adds to 25_custom correct chain load entries that will work.  So you cannot use the entries that refer to a specific partition and the 25_custom entries are above those entries in grub menu.  So that some entries do not work is normal. But if you cannot boot with the correct entries, you may have left fast boot on which is hibernation or need other Windows repairs from a Windows repair flash drive.   Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32 http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/ http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/           Fast Startup off/hibernation http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html Force removal of hiberfil from Ubuntu http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/01/mo...u-hybrid-boot/


   Thank you for your replies oldfred! They are very much appreciated  :Wink: .    I am happy to say that Windows 7 will now boot properly after running the Asus repair from the recovery partition on my hard drive. Forunately, it gave me the option of restoring Windows to the first partition only, which is exactly what I wanted to do, so my Ubuntu and other partitions were left alone. Windows 7 will now boot sucessfully from GRUB and Ubuntu is still solid as well.    Thanks again!

----------


## Akovia

Hi,
I've spent a couple days on this and am finally at wit's end. I thought I had it fixed by using this utility as I was able to get back into Windows and xubuntu and then forgot about it. I went to go back to Windows today and it won't let me back now.

My machine is a brand new Alienware Aurora-R4 with a 1TB drive. I've shrank the main partition in half and installed xubuntu there.

Not sure what info you need to help, but here is the output from the program.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978081/

Thanks for any help you can give.

----------


## Akovia

Well....
It looks like I might be OK. When I ran boot-repair it added quite a few entries for Windows and it seems like I was selecting the wrong one. The all had unstandard names like Windows UEFI Recovery something.efi, Windows recovery environment, etc..
I tried them all and the one labled Windows UEFI Recovery without the filename at the end worked. I used grub customizer to edit the name and all seems to be working well. 
I had asked for help in #xubuntu and got some responses but nothing worked till I used your tool. I haven't had a new machine in years so this UEFI crap is all new to me.
Many, Many Thanks!

----------


## Adriano_Sanches_Melo

Dear Oldfred,
I was out for some days and could not write in the meanwhile.
Regarding my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post12750457

I followed some of the suggested links. In this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086383
I got a second link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

There, I noticed I have UEFI in my install. In advanced options of boot repair, in the second screen (GRUB location), I noticed my computer already was checked for the 'separete/boot/efi partition'. All I did was uncheck the box, check again and then clicked Apply. Boot-repair checked the system and was able to fix the boot options. I restart the computer and the grub menu was 100% fine!

Thank you for the tips.
Sincerely,
Adriano

----------


## kelly3

I'm not sure where to start.  I ran the utility and this is the link it gave me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6000571/

Any advice would be appreciated.   :Confused:

----------


## ginobili

Hi, 

I've battling all week trying to fix my windows boot at Grub. First of all, it doesn't appear.

Here i leave the pastebin from boot-repair : http://pastebin.com/b7QuDyHi 

First of all i know i got to make it appear in GRUB and then add the right commands to grub config file to boot it. I've been trying a lot to fix it, but i couldn't do it.

Any help would be awesome

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@ginobili
You show no Windows??
One of the choices when installing Ubuntu is erase entire drive and just install Ubuntu to that entire hard drive. That is what you are showing. Also no vendor recovery partition, so the only way to recover Windows is from the backups that you probably did not make. If that is the case you may be able to get an install image from your PC vendor for less than just buying a full new copy of Windows.

If you had some files that you have to try to recover STOP using system. Every bit of use is overwriting more data. Ubuntu is a lot smaller than Windows so some data may be recoveryable, but you need to use a live install version or Linux repairCD and use Testdisk or photorec.

----------


## ginobili

> @ginobili
> You show no Windows??
> One of the choices when installing Ubuntu is erase entire drive and just install Ubuntu to that entire hard drive. That is what you are showing. Also no vendor recovery partition, so the only way to recover Windows is from the backups that you probably did not make. If that is the case you may be able to get an install image from your PC vendor for less than just buying a full new copy of Windows.
> 
> If you had some files that you have to try to recover STOP using system. Every bit of use is overwriting more data. Ubuntu is a lot smaller than Windows so some data may be recoveryable, but you need to use a live install version or Linux repairCD and use Testdisk or photorec.


I didn't pick to erase the entire drive, i manually made partions in some free space left. I already fixed the boot with testdisk and also repair-boot is showing me sda 3 with windows as a bootable device. So, i think Windows is still there. 

I don't care a lot about the files is all backup up, but i don't wanna give up so easily  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

I may have clicked on different link?
But you show a Windows partition but it is missing two essential boot files. Windows 7 and later install with a 100MB boot partition that has those two missing files. Did you delete a small Windows partition? Or did you have an older install of Windows as Windows 7 installs its boot files to that partition.

If you have a Windows repairCD you can repair your NTFS partition.
       Windows Boot files:
WinXP
/boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
Vista/7 (with 7 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 

You are missing the first two files. Windows 7 will boot from one partition if it is a primary partition (sda3 is primary) and if it is the active partition (we see as boot flag and you have that now). But you cannot make those repairs from Linux, you need a Windows repair disk.

If you have access to another copy of Windows 7 that is either 32 bit or 64 bit to match yours but any version.

 Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm

 Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html


 Repair install
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...r-install.html

http://www.w7forums.com/startup-repair-t441.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...torial148.html

----------


## ginobili

> I may have clicked on different link?
> But you show a Windows partition but it is missing two essential boot files. Windows 7 and later install with a 100MB boot partition that has those two missing files. Did you delete a small Windows partition? Or did you have an older install of Windows as Windows 7 installs its boot files to that partition.
> 
> If you have a Windows repairCD you can repair your NTFS partition.
>        Windows Boot files:
> WinXP
> /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
> Vista/7 (with 7 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
> /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 
> ...


Thanks, yeah, i read your post and i was like, hmm.. maybe i mistake the link

Now i added the W7 entry to grub menu and as you say there are missing files for windows to boot that's leading an MBR is missing error when trying to boot Windows. Thanks for the link is just what i need. 

I think i deleted that partion, i don't remember really. 

I'll try those links, thanks for your answers. Greetings from Chile

----------


## srgio2

Can anyone help me?
Tried dualboot with ubuntu 13.04 and windows8 on a ultrabook toshiba sattelite z930-154
All went fine but i only could boot into linux after instalation. After using boot-repair i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007894/ and now i cant boot neither ubuntu neither windows8, i get a message saying "Insert system disk in drive"
By the way, i cant do "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!" because BIOS has no option to change the boot file.
And the boot-info from a fresh install of windows8 is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6008205/

----------


## oldfred

@srgio2
You have refreshed Windows so you have to start all over.

You do have settings in UEFI to choose what to boot. Some systems will show only secure boot options if secure boot it on. And if in CSM/BIOS/Legacy you may only get those options.

Screen to choose ubuntu from UEFI may be similar to these uploaded by others.

----------


## psfal

@oldfred
The situation has changed, I dumped the Fedora install, I'm trying to make my Ubuntu install the grub that is used, and to update the other options to their new kernals, How do I make my sda1 install (Ubuntu) grub2 the one that comes up when I boot? Fedora was just didn't have the agility I want in a Linux installation. I'm currently booting off the grub menu installed on the sda7 partition (crunchbang Linux) and ready to do away with that one too.

----------


## oldfred

You can always use Boot-Repair (since this is the Boot-Repair mega thread).  :Smile: 

But if your grub gives you the option to boot into Ubuntu you can just install grub2 from a working version into the MBR. It really is just the one line below.

       #reinstall from working (not liveCD/DVD/USB) system - first find Ubuntu drive (example is drive sda but use your drive not partitions):
sudo fdisk -l
#if it's "/dev/sda"  then just run:
sudo grub-install /dev/sda
#If that returns any errors run:
sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
sudo update-grub

   #To see what drive grub2 uses see this line   - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub

   #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

----------


## marinecomm

Restarted my comupter this morning as was greeted with a black screen with the error message:

error: invalid arch independant ELF magic
grub rescue>

Booted up the live CD and accessed the internet to research the problem. A day or two ago I had something similar happen and I ran across Boot-Repair, used it, and I was up and running again. This time I used Boot-Repair and it has not solved the problem. I still get the above error message. I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Here is the results of the Boot-Info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017682/. I'm fairly new to Linux systems so I don't know all the in's and out's of the command prompt. Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you.

I tried the solution from answer number 2 from this forum http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003...-macbook-pro-5. When I issued the command 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
' I got back an error message stating: /mnt doesn't look like an EFI partition.

----------


## oldfred

@marinecomm
Often elf error is a grub version issue. You should just be able to use Boot-Repair. 
You do not have an efi system installed even if your BIOS is really UEFI.

You also may have issues with a very large root system. Often better and more efficient to have a 25GB / (root) and use rest of drive as /home or /mnt/data. AT line 326 you show part of grub at 532 and and most near the beginning. That has caused issues with a few BIOS and hard drive has to jump around to find boot files.

Also noticed you show 12.04.3 but have 12.04 kernel - 3.2. Just looked at my system which also is 12.04 and it now shows 12.04.3. I thought only if you had the new kernel version would they change the version number?

----------


## marinecomm

I don't know. Like I said, I used Boot-Repair and it didn't work this time. also, i'm fairly new to Linux so I'm not really sure what to do in this case. Due to the error message I posted stating "/mnt doesn't look like an EFI partition" I wonder if my /boot/efi/ file got corrupted or is somehow missing.

----------


## oldfred

@marinecomm
You have a BIOS install that does not use an efi partition at all. If you have a newer system it may boot in either UEFI or BIOS mode. You should boot Boot-Repair in BIOS mode from UEFI menu with CSM/BIOS/Legacy on if that is a choice. Old systems only boot in BIOS mode.

If using liveCD and manually doing it, your install is in sda1.:

 #Comments are anything after the #, enter commands in terminal session
#Install MBR from liveCD/DVD/USB, Ubuntu install on sda1 and want grub2's bootloader in drive sda's MBR:
#Find linux partition, change sda5 if not correct:
sudo fdisk -l
#confirm that linux is sda1
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
#  The above command should work but they now suggest this command for grub 1.99 with Natty 11.04 or later - uses boot not root.:
sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
#If that returns any errors run:
sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
# If no errors on previous commands reboot into working system and run this:
sudo update-grub

----------


## marinecomm

Ok, followed your directions to a "T" and it seems to have done the trick. Hopefully it won't happen again. My PC was made last year so I don't see why it couldn't boot up in UEFI mode. Do I need to enable that in BIOS or something?

----------


## oldfred

UEFI mode and BIOS mode use totally different partitioning and installs. Each also writes system info differently for operating system to use, so you cannot even dual boot one system in UEFI and anther in BIOS with out going into UEFI/BIOS and changing settings. 

 So to use UEFI, you would have to totally reformat hard drive and repartition to gpt and create a new efi partition at the beginning of the drive to boot in UEFI mode.

CSM/BIOS mode exists on the newer UEFI computers for compatibility with the older configuration of MBR(msdos) partitioning and booting with BIOS.

----------


## EdMartin

Don't know if I should start a new thread ... but here goes anyway.

I'm trying to set up a brand new Acer Aspire V3 772G-9460 with Windows 8 preinstalled on its SSD drive (it has a regular SATA data drive too) as a dual boot machine with Ubuntu 13.04. In BIOS you can set either UEFI or Legacy. UEFI automatically sets SecureBoot; you can't have one without the other. With Legacy, Windows 8 won't boot at all.

I reduced the primary partition on the data drive and then installed Ubuntu there in UEFI mode, allowing the installer to create a root partition and a swap partition.

Following installation, I rebooted and it would only boot into Windows. So I rebooted from the Ubuntu install disk, choosing "Try Ubuntu" this time. I then installed Boot-repair and ran it. It alerted me to EFI being present. I left the Advanced options at their default settings. It instructed me to turn off SecureBoot, but of course I couldn't do that there and then (and as noted above turning off SecureBoot can only be done by switching from UEFI to Legacy, and then Windows won't boot). It also warned me about "buggy-kernel" and asked if it should continue. So I answered Yes. It then reported that Boot-repair had completed successfully. The URL given was

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6018835/

Following a reboot, the system only booted to Windows -- no hint of Ubuntu at all.

I'd appreciate any suggestions for provoking a nice simple GRUB2 menu to appear giving me the choice of booting to Windows or to Ubuntu.

Thanks.

   ... Ed Martin

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is showing that you have the Microsoft key signed version of the kernel & grub2's shim with the key. You should be able to boot Ubuntu in secure boot mode.

Boot-Repair dumps efi paramters and it shows this as a boot option:
 Boot0006* ubuntu	HD(2,c8800,32000,291c1a17-9b31-491e-b7f9-f3c843a322de)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)

UEFI systems with secure boot on will only show other secure boot systems to boot. But since Ubuntu is secure boot it should show it as it is in your UEFI.

If secure boot is off, you should be able to boot Windows. But some have a combined CSM/efi boot where they look for an efi partition and efi boot files and if not found then try to boot from MBR in CSM mode.

If from Ubuntu you get a black screen that may then be video issues. Then what video card/chip do you have?

----------


## psfal

@oldfred

Thanks, I appreciate it  :Very Happy:

----------


## EdMartin

@oldfred

But later in the Boot-repair report that Boot0006* entry is no longer present. Where did it disappear to?

   ... Ed Martin

----------


## oldfred

I am not sure why there are usually three lists. I assume one is secure boot and one is not. Maybe history or CSM is third? What is really important is what do you see from UEFI menu? And secure boot on or off will change that.

I have these links but have not dug into them. Somewhere all the details of UEFI and the parameters you can dump are documented.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...ing#UEFI_Shell
EFI/boot/bootx64.efi.efi" ---> Brings up 'EFI shell environment' with command prompt.
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/

----------


## gukenschlaven

I apparently made some mistake updating GRUB on my laptop install.  Now Ubuntu won't boot.

I am dual-booting with Windows 8 which works fine.

I have Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit installed.

My laptop is an ASUS X550CA.

I tried running [Boot-Repair] on the recommended settings and got an error message.  The link given is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030006/

Thank you for any assistance.

----------


## oldfred

@gukenschlaven
Boot-Repair is reporting an error about grub install location not specified. Did you not tell it to install grub to efi partition or sda?
It looks like you originally installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode, but Boot-Repair has converted to UEFI mode.
You may want to house clean old kernels from your install.

----------


## YannBuntu

Hi



> @gukenschlaven
> Boot-Repair is reporting an error about grub install location not specified. Did you not tell it to install grub to efi partition or sda?


Not his fault, it's due to a change in the grub package from 12.02.1 to 12.04.2. I have just updated Boot-Repair.

@gukenschlaven: please try again tomorrow.

----------


## Quackers

Hi I have a MacBook Pro with retina (10,1) and have OSX, Windows 8 in Bootcamp and more recently Ubuntu 13-04 booting through rEFInd.
I suspect I must have been booting from the EFI-stub loader? - maybe as grub never showed up anywhere during boot even though 13-04 boots fine.

I didn't like having no apparent method of getting to the grub menu so I decided to see what boot-repair had to say about it.
I ran the boot script part of it and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037492/
There are a couple of odd looking bits (to me) one of which is near the end which says that I might want to consider installing rEFInd, which is curious as it's already installed.
Also there are a couple of entries that say " Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com"
Another says "Please do not forget to update your main bootloader!"
Both of which left me scratching my head.

Anyway, I wanted grub to appear at some time during boot (for entering boot prompt purposes) so I went to the Grub location tab and checked the  Separate /boot/efi partition box and hit apply.
Everything went well up to the end when a box appears asking " buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]?" and boxes for Yes and No
I still have this on my screen and I have not rebooted yet  :Smile: 
Any ideas?  
Thanks.

EDIT perhaps I should say that rEFInd was installed previously through OSX rather than lately through Ubuntu.

----------


## oldfred

@Quackers
Not sure how often Yann checks this thread. Often I just reply but do not know Macs. I do know with Windows you have the issue of Windows on MBR with gpt or you do have to be careful to keep them in sync.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html

Some interesting info here as I thought Ubuntu using the new UEFI did not work in UEFI mode with Macs as they have an older UEFI implementation. 

 Boot Ubuntu from efi with Mac trogdor1138
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091257

----------


## Quackers

Ah, I see. Thanks oldfred.
I'll browse through those links.
I'm definitely on EFI and GPT not MBR.
My present concern is whether to answer yes or no to the screen prompt and what the implications are of either.

----------


## oldfred

The backup & rename just copies boot files to system and for Windows will rename the efi files. Not sure on your system what rename it might do. I think I would want my own backup of the efi partition (which Boot-Repair is probably doing anyway).
The issue with Windows was that some systems had modified UEFI (against UEFI standards) to only boot the Windows efi file, so it renames it/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi and makes grub2's shim file to have the Windows name. Then from grub you boot the Windows backup file. But it seems most systems will boot shim, but some only with secure boot on, others with it off. 
Not sure any renaming is even required on a Mac.

----------


## Quackers

Thanks oldfred. I'll answer no, reboot and see what happens after trying to boot all 3 systems, LOL.
Wish me luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Quackers

Well that was an adventure!
Rebooted in to the new refind entry for Ubuntu (EFI blah blah) got to the new grub menu and all went well - Ubuntu up and running.
Rebooted into Windows 8 and that was fine.
Rebooted into MAC OSX and that was good too.
Rebooted into the new Ubuntu again and now it hangs at INFO @wl80211_attach : IWCFG80211 phy
WTF?
And so does the old Ubuntu entry too - same point.

Scratching my head now

----------


## Quackers

It will let me boot the recovery entry in grub's advanced list (for the current kernel) and to be honest it seems to boot fine to a usable desktop.
The normal boot sequence through grub just hangs at the above point.

----------


## oldfred

I think the main difference with recovery now is that it auto-includes nomodeset and no splash or quiet settings.
What video does a Mac use. Internal Intel or another?

----------


## Quackers

Another update
Strangely if I enter the grub advanced options for Ubuntu and select the recovery option and then select the resume normal boot the system boots ok but if I try to boot the normal first entry in grub for the current kernel it hangs at the above point. I have no idea what's going on, but at least I can get to a normal desktop by this odd route.

EDIT oldfred, this one has a i915 onboard Intel graphics (but I think that is now disabled) and a nvidia GT650M which is the one currently in use.

----------


## Quackers

oldfred you were right. Recovery includes nomodeset whereas the normal Ubuntu entry does not.
I can now boot from the new refind Ubuntu entry again as I've included the nomodeset boot option in /etc/default/grub.
However this is doubly puzzling. Firstly the system booted normally the first time I tried it - but only that one time.
Secondly a Nvidia driver (319.49) is installed and running and indeed is recognised by the system as running. Surely that should not need the nomodeset option.

----------


## oldfred

I have an old system with nVidia. I only use nomodeset on every boot of live installer and first boot or until I install nVidia proprietary drivers.
Are Macs dual video? Like Ultrabooks?

Perhaps you should post in the Apple sub-forum. I do not think it is as active, but then it is usually users that know Mac. 

Just about no one else than Yann & I see this thread and as a mega-thread many avoid it.

----------


## Quackers

Thanks oldfred. Yes, as far as I've been aware the only previous necessity for me to use nomodeset was before the nvidia drivers were installed - never after.
But that seems to be the case here. I have posted in Apple Users but as you say it tends to be a bit quiet there and, to be honest, this only started after using boot-repair.

----------


## Quackers

Final update
My fault!!! Part of the boot-repair procedure was to purge and re-install grub. Consequently my previously installed boot prompts in /etc/default/grub (i915.lvds_channel_mode=2 i915.modeset=0 i915.lvds_use_ssc=0) all went with the old file that was purged with grub.
Obviously a new (unchanged) /etc/default/grub file was included with the new install. Nomodeset got past the problem but the full fix was to re-instate the earlier additions.
Thanks oldfred and Yann-buntu!

----------


## oldfred

Does not sound like I did much.  :Smile: 
Glad you figured it out.

----------


## terry3

I Installed ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso on a Lenovo Z580 with pre-installed Win 8.

Ubuntu ran from Grub menu option OK but Windows failed with an “unknown command drivemap” error message.

Boot Repair Disk didn’t fix it and generated a “Failed to execute child process lxterminal”

It also generated the following ...

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6047697/

How do I fix this?

----------


## oldfred

@terry3 
Welcome to the forums.

You really need to have Internet preferably hard wired Ethernet to run the fixes from Boot-Repair. It wants to download updates to fix things.
Also you need to boot Boot-Repair in UEFI mode not BIOS mode. If your system has settings to have UEFI only, but not secure boot best to change to that setting so you do not boot in CSM/BIOS boot mode.
The Windows boot entries from os-prober are not correct. But Boot-Repair will add correct ones or you can manually add as several posted in bug report.

       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
menuentry "Windows UEFI bootmgfw.efi" {
menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'
Some info in Post #3 on cleaning up menus, if desired.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085530

----------


## pavel3

Hi,
I am trying to resolve Ubuntu boot issue with boot-repair.

I installed Linux Ubuntu on Zenbook UX32VD with 2 x 256GB SSD. The Ubuntu was installed, but it does not boot. 
I have also installed Windows 8 and Mac OSX on my Zenbook. Which boot perfectly.

The Boot-Repair URL is here.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041603/

Could you help me, please?

Regards,
Pavel

----------


## oldfred

@pavel3 Please do not ask about Hackintosh, forum does not support those systems.
Hackintosh/Apple EULA violation. 
We do not support circumventing TOS, EULA, etc here. Such threads will be closed and offending users will be penalized with infractions and warnings.
But you have installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode on a UEFI system.

----------


## tdit2

Hi all,
Firstly thank you! Boot repair has helped me get further than I could previously. Though I still have a rather large problem:

History: 
Single hard drive with Ubuntu 12.04 32bit installed on partition 1 (dev/sda1), and Ubuntu 12.04 64bit on partition sda6.
I was using the 32 bit version and my system stalled. I ws typing in a document and looks up to see nothing had changed for a few seconds and the mouse was not responding. I walked away for 10 minutes, but when I came back it was no better. So I killed the power, then rebooted. At reboot I got an unknown file system error and grub rescue. I tried re-installing grub from a live 12.04 usb, but it didn't help. I ran boot-repair and rebooted the system. Now I can boot into the 64bit version, but not the 32. 
I have run gparted and noted the file system for /dev/sda1 is unknown. I don't want to try repairing it and make things worse. boot-repair created http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051376/
If anyone has an idea how I can repair it, or even get my data off it I would be very grateful. 
Thanking you all!
Mark

----------


## oldfred

Power failures, forced shutdowns or other corruption often need fsck to repair a file system that was in the middle of doing something.

 #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1

I think if not also running on sda6, you can run it from your install on sda6 and change to commands to use sda1. But if you also want to run fsck on sda6 you will need to use liveCD, DVD or flash drive.

Also best not to force shutdown. Remember the elephants.


 Never force shutdown your laptop. Use Alt+SysRq R-E-I-S-U-B instead. (For newer laptops they don't bother adding the SysRq print to the key, but it's the same as the PrtScr key)

   Holding down Alt and SysRq (which is the Print Screen key) while slowly typing REISUB
R-E-I-S-U-B to force shutdown
A good way to remember it is.
Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring ...or
Reboot System Even If Ultimately Broken ...LOL.
http://kember.net/articles/reisub-th...linux-restart/
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...4#post12543274

----------


## tdit2

Thank you so much! Very much appreciated and I now have access to my files! I had no idea about rseiub - have now documented. I still only have access to my 64bit version in grub. should I run boot-repair again to gain access to the 32bit? If I have to export my data and rebuild from scratch I will, but it's not my idea solution (can't think why  :Smile: )
Thanking you!

----------


## oldfred

If grub did an update when you could not read the sda1 partition, it may just need a new update if you can read it now.

sudo update-grub

If that does not work run Boot-Repair and post a link to a new BootInfo report.

----------


## algonquinn

I am trying to fix my friend's computer. It originally  had 2 dual booting versions of Windows: windos 7 and windows 8. We  overwrote Windows 8 and installed Ubuntu, hoping we would still be able  to boot into Windows 7 via grub. However, Windows 7 does not appear on  the Grub boot loader. I'm pretty sure that it is located in SDA 8.  However, running boot-repair failed to solve the problem. I've attached a  copy of the report produced by boot-repair.


Could you please help me fix this?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053550/

I have sent this information via email to boot.repair@gmail.com as well.

Dave

----------


## VMC

How was windows7 booting originally. It looks like grub4dos or one of those easyboot programs. Normally it finds boot @ /boot/bcd. Also Windows 7 usually has two partitions. One for the boot and the other for the system. Mine doesn't because I hack it. What about sda5. Could that have been the windows 7 boot partition.

----------


## tdit2

> If grub did an update when you could not read the sda1 partition, it may just need a new update if you can read it now.
> 
> sudo update-grub
> 
> If that does not work run Boot-Repair and post a link to a new BootInfo report.


Thank you again. Updating grub didn't help with boot options. I have run boot-repair again and I now have bootable access to my 32bit version!! Outstanding support and program (boot-repair) thank you! I oddly have half a screen of boot options which I don;t understand. I just use the first one. If it helps, paste.ubuntu.com/6053204 relates. It's not a problem, but I'm concerned there's still something wrong. Regardless I wanted to thank you. My disaster is over!

----------


## oldfred

@tdit2
You have a lot of older kernels. You may want to houseclean. I prefer to keep current and one older one just as backup. I normally use synaptic.


 Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521
cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kerne.:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic




@davearthur-stanley 
Windows only boots from primary partitions. You deleted the install in the primary partition that Windows had to use to boot from. All installs particularly installs to logical partitions have all boot files in the one primary NTFS partition that is the active partition, which is the one with the boot flag.

 Multibooters, Pictures here worth 1000+ words
http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html

You have remaining primary partitions, so you may be able to shrink the Linux sda1, make sda3 100MB, NTFS with boot flag and install boot files or repair Windows install to then get it to boot.

----------


## pavel3

> But you have installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode on a UEFI system.


How to do it better?

How to install Ubuntu correctly?




> @pavel3 Please do not ask about Hackintosh, forum does not support those systems.
> Hackintosh/Apple EULA violation. 
> We do not support circumventing TOS, EULA, etc here. Such threads will be closed and offending users will be penalized with infractions and warnings.
> But you have installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode on a UEFI system.

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair can convert a BIOS install to UEFI by uninstalling grub-pc and installing grub-efi. 

But if reinstalling you have to boot Ubuntu installer flash drive in UEFI mode not BIOS mode. UEFI menu will show both.

See link in my signature for more info on UEFI.

----------


## pavel3

I though I boot Ubuntu installer flash drive in UEFI mode, since there was displayed word EFI or UEFI before the word Kingston in the boot selection menu.




> Boot-Repair can convert a BIOS install to UEFI by uninstalling grub-pc and installing grub-efi. 
> 
> But if reinstalling you have to boot Ubuntu installer flash drive in UEFI mode not BIOS mode. UEFI menu will show both.
> 
> See link in my signature for more info on UEFI.

----------


## oldfred

That should be the UEFI boot.
Review screens shown here as that tells you if it is UEFI with grub screen or BIOS with accessibility screen.

 Shows install with screen shots.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

----------


## Geezanansa

It should...  chuckle
There appears to be many suspects causing the inability to use installation media to install Ubuntu U/EFI mode. One invaluable resource i have found to enable starting of understanding U/EFI is  http://www.rodsbooks.com  One gem which highlights one suspect 



> As a (temporary, I hope) caveat to the preceding point, some users have reported problems with _some_ 3.7._x_ and 3.8._x_ kernels' EFI stub loader. When this problem appears, the kernel simply hangs when booting. Users of some Macs and Lenovo models seem particularly prone to this problem. Arch Linux users have been particularly hard-hit by this problem, both because they tend to run bleeding-edge kernels and because more of them use the EFI stub loader than is true of other distributions' users. See this thread for a discussion of the issue. Oddly, the problem can appear with one kernel version and disappear with the next. Switching boot managers, or even boot manager compilation methods, can bypass the problem for some users, but not for others. This is a very puzzling issue, and the EFI stub loader's main developer _is_ aware of it.


Investing time on these pages will demystify many myths regarding U/EFI.  Searching them for Lenovo (Ctrl + F) may help. It also acknowledges the use of Grub being a very poor choice of boot manager compared to other options.  These pages also confirm U/EFI uses a different partition type (EFI System Partition) which is FAT 12/16 or 32 compared to an MSDOS MBR partition when booting using BIOS.

----------


## pavel3

Thank you for the link below, it helped me to resolve Ubuntu booting issue with Boot Repair.
After installation of EFI GRUB to the Windows 8 EFI partition, according the instructions in the link, it helped to resolve the booting issue.
Now everything works and boots correctly as it should.

Thank you very much for help.

Regards,
Pavel




> That should be the UEFI boot.
> Review screens shown here as that tells you if it is UEFI with grub screen or BIOS with accessibility screen.
> 
>  Shows install with screen shots.
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

----------


## roemhildtg

I could use some advice if possible.

I have a basic installation. On my primary disk, is Windows 7 x64 installed in UEFI mode with GPT partitions. 

Installed on a second disk is Ubuntu x64 also in UEFI Mode. Windows 7 was apparently not detected in the installer for Ubuntu, but I didn't think it would affect it since I was installing it to a different drive.

Any advice I appreciate. I ran the default 'recommended option' from the boot repair and got this:

GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.

Here is my pastebin:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061338/

I appreciate your time.

----------


## MeuronS

I need some help in setting up my boot menu for Ubuntu. Thanks in advance for any advice!

My URL generated by boot repair is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061362

Briefly speaking, I'm upgrading my laptop with a new SSD, so I installed Ubuntu right after installing Win7 in my primary disk. But however I tried(with boot repair also), I don't see boot menu for Ubuntu 12.04lts. 
This Sony laptop had similar behavior (not having Ubuntu boot menu) before the hard drive upgrade. Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated!

----------


## Geezanansa

@roemhildtg  Ubuntu has made an 98MB EFI partition on its drive sdc.  It may be necessary to provide a larger EFI System Partition (ESP) on sda.  After installing and using an operating system it may prove difficult to resize partitions at start of drive.  Some folks allow as much as 1GB for ESP to lessen the need to resize in future.   If resizing is required it may be possible to use Clonezilla http://clonezilla.org/ 
I do not understand how or why Ubuntu and Boot-Repair can not see Windows EFI boot files but may be Secure Boot related!?; or why Boot-Repair is asking for grub_bios partition when both Ubuntu install and Boot-Repair are using UEFI!?  The only ESP Boot_Repair can see is Ubuntu sdc.  
Try checking firmware settings looking for anything related to Secure Boot and switch it off.  Run Boot-Repair again.  If prompted with same advice as you posted use the 


> Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.


 by clicking on the advanced options button and reviewing the grub location options.  Choose the location of Windows 8 ESP (if it is detected)

----------


## Geezanansa

@MeuronS  It appears Windows installed using UEFI and Ubuntu used Legacy/BIOS.  Use boot-repair to install grub-efi. Use the advanced options button to review the options regarding this after making sure system is booting using UEFI with Secure Boot off.

----------


## roemhildtg

Hi Geezanansa,

Before attempting the advanced repair options, I tried using the windows repair disk. 

After booting from the Windows 7 DVD, a smaller popup told me that problems were found, do you want to repair and reboot? I gave this a try, but it did not work. Upon reboot, the EFI part of my Windows drive was still not recognized by my bios. So after booting up with the Windows DVD again, I ignored the popup, and went into the more in depth 'automatic repair'. This time, it correctly recognized the problem and fixed it. Upon reboot, Windows Bootloader was available in my bios boot options!

----------


## oldfred

@roemhildtg
You may have booted Boot-Repair in BIOS mode, as to install grub2's boot loader to the MBR, it would need a bios_grub partition. But that partition is only required for gpt partitioned drives booting with BIOS and not required for UEFI.
You have one efi partition and it only is on sdc, your Ubuntu drive. It does not show any Windows efi boot files. And your Windows drive does not show any efi partition but is configured as if you had the Windows efi partition on another drive and just had the Microsoft reserved partition (which must be before the first data partition) and the main install.
I prefer to have efi partitions on every drive even if system is really only booting from one.

Typical Windows layouts:
 Microsoft suggested partitions including reserved partition for gpt & UEFI:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx
Older Windows info on gpt - 2008 updated 2011
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/wind.../gg463525.aspx
Windows technical info on gpt and GUIDs
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/wi...sktop/aa365449
Order on drive is important:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microso...rved_Partition

When you fixed Windows did in install efi files into the Ubuntu drive's efi partition?

----------


## oldfred

@MeuronS
I see a /boot/efi entry in your fstab which indicates you have Ubuntu in UEFI mode. Unless that was left over and you converted to BIOS boot, but do not show grub in MBR.
LIne 740 shows this 



> BootOrder: 0004,0000,0001,0002,0003
> Boot0000* EFI USB Device
> Boot0001* EFI Network 0 for IPv6 (30-F9-ED-EC-E8-4E)
> Boot0002* EFI Network 0 for IPv4 (30-F9-ED-EC-E8-4E)
> Boot0003* Windows Boot Manager
> Boot0004* ubuntu


So Ubuntu is an available boot entry. You do not have secure boot version of Linux kernels, so make sure secure boot is off. But I do not think Windows 7 works with secure boot either. You need  UEFI on and CSM/BIOS off in UEFI/BIOS settings.

----------


## tuva2

I have installed ubuntu as my only os (in UEFI mode), nothing of windows left except the booting option? Have installed ubuntu 13.04 quite a few times before diciding how i wanted it to be.
The problem is that it takes some time booting offering one screen saying error to many entries.
So then I ran boot repair "recommended repair" and now I get the grub menu.
Heres my URL

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071413/

----------


## oldfred

@tuva2
Welcome to forums. Were you tuva before and forgot email? If so see sticky in resolution sub-forum.

Is it UEFI, grub or Ubuntu kernel giving error message? 
Also what system?

If you installed a lot of times you may be into the issue that some systems locked up with UEFI NVRAM memory being over half full. So Linux had to modify its system to make sure not to add too much to UEFI memory, even though it really is a UEFI issue.
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/25091.html
Some discussion on Redhat of that issue if it applies to you.
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=947142
More info for Samsung UEFI issues.
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/22855.html

You may want to be sure you are running the newest version of UEFI from your vendor. But some systems may only update from Windows 8? Check manual on what options you have for updates.

I might have installed / (root) to SSD, your current root uses 3.1GB of 83GB. My system with lots of apps uses about 9GB total. If you have lots of RAM you may never use swap and just need some and I would then put swap on hard drive. Only if you hibernate do you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if booting from SSD then hibernation does not save much if anything.

----------


## Geezanansa

@tuva2
Did you use Ubuntu installer to delete Windows Partition only?  
It should be possible to delete Windows boot entries using "efibootmgr" using Ubuntu installation media.

One observation i would like to highlight is Boot-Repair continues to run and use "fdisk" utility even although "GPT disk has been detected"
To understand how and why this may be contributing to boot problems, detected corrupted Partition Tables etc it may be worth investing some time to read some relevant information which includes using alternative utilities:
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/whygdisk.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html

One question worth asking might be "Why does "Boot-Repair" leave unused boot entries?" that is reading your question as is.  ie: Windows has been deleted and you are trying to install Ubuntu to two drives.

Be sure to follow oldfred's advice as i am trying to provide additional and not alternative advice. It may be helpful to give better direction if you indicate what you intend to achieve. ie: Dual boot two Ubuntu's or dual boot Windows and Ubuntu.

----------


## tuva2

@oldfred @Geezanansa
Thank you for your advices and links to material to read. I will look closer at that when I do have som free time.

I have an Asus zenbook ux32a. First I installed the / on the ssd, but since I in the coming months I possible will install some quite large mathprograms so I decided to
put the root on the big disk and when Ived installed what Ive needed then check if it would be enough space on the smaller SSD.

This is what Ive done now (newbie making a big mess  :Wink:  ). 
Ive reinstalled Ubuntu again! choosing erase disk and install ubuntu (that'll be on the large HDD) to see if the boot got less messy if I let ubuntu taking care of the installation for me.
It still takes time booting, I get black screen, purple screen, black screen, black screen whit wthite flashes and then error messeges
that goes something similar (they only show very quick so i havent been able to get them completly, tried to take a photo but it only got blurred)
[11.454545] [drm: intel_dp_12c_aux_ch ] ERROR to_many_entries giving up.
one more similiar row.

Genereted a new URL (did not dare to run bootrepairs recommended repair cause Im afraid it will give me the grubmenu again)
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073862/

Im going to keep it like this for a while now, unless you have som very easy to do tip, (Yes i know im not using the SSD), and look closer into understanding 
my computer and how to get it inte order (youre advices will not be in vain) when I have more time. (That'll be around christmas)

----------


## Geezanansa

Continually trying to reinstall Ubuntu is only adding extra boot entries and not helping things to get Ubuntu booting.
What we could try to get you using your laptop as a computer and not a paperweight is:

Swap drive locations - connect ssd as sda  and sata drive as sdb
Completely wipe both drives (This is after backing up anything that you wish to keep).  Use the utility of your choosing gdisk or gparted from live session or recovery cd such as Parted Magic - using Parted Magic will mean gdisks and gparted are available to use without having to install them.
Make sure firmware is booting sda.
Install ubuntu root and boot to sda and home and swap to sdb.

Be sure to assimilate oldfred's advice in his last post.

----------


## oldfred

I think it is an Ultrabook and the SSD is not really a separate drive. Some are just soldered on motherboard, others are part of hard drive.
Ultrabooks also have video issues. They have both Intel and nVidia chips and Windows autoswitches. nVidia has not released a good driver for switched video. They recently released a new update that I think only works with the very newest kernel ( or 13.10) and only uses nVidia so it draws a lot of power.
Some UEFI/BIOS have settings for one video or the other. Otherwise if dual video you need to look at bumblebee. 

 nVidia Optimus and Ubuntu explained 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660
Bumblebee:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/set-u...bumblebee.html


 Released 319.17 certified driver May 2013 only uses nVidia so power consumption high
http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-d...17-driver.html

----------


## tim15

*Background*:
After a few previous attempts with Ubuntu and Xubuntu that didn't turn out the way I wanted, I reverted to a recent image of my SSD, then installed Xubuntu 13.04 in EFI mode alongside the existing UEFI Windows 8. Secure boot and CSM are disabled. Installer didn't detect Windows; I manually created partitions.

*Current situation*:
Windows boots by default. I can only boot into Xubuntu using my UEFI firmware's boot menu (it's listed as Ubuntu). GRUB doesn't show at all, not even after choosing Ubuntu (weird, since this was the case with the previous attempts). Also, for some reason after the install the Windows bootloader is now listed twice in the firmware's boot menu.

*Desired situation*:
I am greeted by a GRUB menu on boot. (preferred)
-OR-
GRUB appears before booting Xubuntu, so I can at least enter recovery mode or pass other kernel parameters when disaster strikes.

*Notes*:
In one of my previous install attempts I tried the boot-repair auto mode, ignoring the 'EFI detected, check the options' warning. This made GRUB appear on boot, even eliminating the possibility to boot straight in to Windows through the firmware boot menu (can this be prevented? It'd be nice to not be completely screwed if GRUB ever fails). There seemed to be way more boot entries than there should have been, though they did do their job.

*Boot-Repair diagnostic

*So, what options should I pick to get a 'smooth boot'?

----------


## oldfred

Most systems (but not all) should have with secure boot off, UEFI entries for Windows and ubuntu. From those entries you should be able to directly boot either system.

Grub should add correct chain load entries but currently has a bug and it does not with UEFI. It still creates BIOS type entries that do not work. For some reason it did not even create those incorrect entries and with only one system Ubuntu in grub menu, you will not get menu by default when Ubuntu is set as default boot in UEFI. 
Boot-Repair should be able to add correct chain load entries in 25_custom or you can manually add in 40_custom as shown in bug report.

Do not run the rename fuction unless you have one of the few systems that has a hard coded UEFI to only boots Windows. That is a work around to rename grub2's shim to make UEFI think it is booting Windows but really booting grub. But then you will not have two entries in UEFI, only Windows which actually boots grub.

 grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
menuentry "Windows UEFI bootmgfw.efi" {
menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
Type of entry that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'
Some info in Post #3 on cleaning up menus, if desired.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085530
Boot Repair -Also handles LVM, GPT, separate /boot and UEFI dual boot.:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
os-prober fix in grub2_2.00-14 and os-prober_1.58 from Debian

----------


## maxws43

Problem:  I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 in a dual boot with my existing Windows XP (want to keep the XP until I have migrated everything to Ubuntu).  When I try to install 12.04 it says "No Operating System found.  Do you want to reformat the disk?"  (or something like that).  But I DO HAVE an OS!  

History:  I tried to install Ubuntu 13.04 but after a few minutes it stopped and gave me an error.  But it had installed the dual boot.  I used Boot-Repair to remove it.  When I went to PartitionMagic to set up my drive to install 12.04 it said Drive C (where XP is) was a "Bad Disk".  But everything works under XP. 

Question:  Does anyone know what is going on?  I assume that it is a problem with the boot record but I do not want to "fix" it and then find I have lost everything on Drive C.  I have EVERYTHING backed up but it would be a massive task to rebuild the system.

----------


## oldfred

I would run chkdsk on your XP install. I had no issues booting XP and then one day gparted would not show entire drive, XP was on one drive and Ubuntu on another. I ran chkdsk from Windows 7 repair flash drive and Windows even booted a bit quicker. 
While Windows 7's chkdsk worked better than XP's, I had to use the Windows 7 repair tools to restore the PBR  - partition boot sector for XP as chkdsk converted it to Windows 7 to boot with bootmgr not XP's ntldr.

----------


## Mephisto Pheles

I don't know what happened with boot repair but it is creating more problems than it used to be solving once.

The last time I ran it in Linux Mint it took over 30 minutes.

I still can't access my XP partition from grub.

 Fortunately I kept a backdoor on my second HD's boot screen (WIN loader).
From there XP and Xubuntu wubi run without any problems.
That indicates that it is a grub problems, nothing wrong with XP or boot.ini.
Or not?

- mephisto

----------


## oldfred

@JkbrrLJ0 
Boot-Repair does not fix wubi, nor most Windows issues. But may repair a MBR to boot Windows.

Post link to BootInfo report if you want help.

----------


## Mephisto Pheles

@ oldfred here's the link
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6091280/

 A short overview:
It's a two HD system.
 System boots on sda, grub works, but when I select the Windows XP on sda, all I get is a blank black screen instead of the sda boot.ini loader.
  I have another xp Pro installed on sdb, that is also linked in grub, that one works and loads the win loader on sdb.
In that loader on sdb I have also added a link to WinXP on sda (just in case... I thought at the time), that one works. 
  And the Xubuntu wubi (on sda) works from the sdb loader too.
Both Win XP Pro and Wubi Xubuntu on sda run fine, without any problems at all, when started from sdb boot.ini.

There's nothing wrong with the wubi install, so I don't expect boot repair to fix it.
I just can't access it from sda because the bootmenu/loader from XP on sda never displays.

I had a similar problem the first time I installed linux, a year and a half ago, yanni tried to help me, but we got stuck.
Ended up considering a reinstall of Win XP. (Hence the fresh Win XP on sdb)
Until one day I loaded the sda boot.ini into wine notepad and I saw there were (linux) control characters in there that weren't supposed to be there.
I removed them, saved.. and problem solved.
 Tried that again now, but no luck. boot.ini is as clean as a whistle, no control characters anywhere.
It's all a bit of a mystery to me.
It's no real drama, everything works, I just have to take the detour via sdb.
As long as both my drives remain intact it's all fine.
I just like to have sda win loader running in case sdb fails.
(Not that I use Win XP much anymore anyway, I feel comfortable on Linux Mint and Xubuntu by now)

Can anyone explain to me what makes boot repair so slow all of a sudden?
30 mins on linux mint 12.04 LTS.  With nothing else running.
I don't remember it ever taking so long.
It's the latest version from yanni's ppa.

-mephisto

boot-note (pun intended) : those two linux partitions (swap + ext 4) you'll see on sdb, are now occupied, I migrated the wubi xubuntu 12.04.3 LTS there earlier today.

----------


## oldfred

I do not really see anything wrong. 
Is the ----- as the end of the last line of boot.ini in sda1 just how boot repair posted it or are those --- in boot.ini?

As you have found out.
 If editing windows files like boot.ini
(Use nano instead of gedit, it's better for dos-style linebreaks)
Linux, of course, uses only LF as newline and DOS is expecting CR/LF so text files look wrong in DOS.
New versions of gedit have an combo box under save as to cchoose windows format.

You also have older kernels, it may be time to houseclean.

You also have grub2 installed to the PBR - partition boot sector of a NTFS partition - sda11. You should use testdisk to restore backup or possible use Windows tools. It may be difficult with Windows as it will not even think it is NTFS as grub2 in PBR corrupts the NTFS.
Fix for most, a few have other issues, better than windows fix in many cases as it also fixes other parameters:
This has instructions on using testdisk to repair the install of grub to the boot sector for windows from Ubuntu or Linux LiveCD.
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ms:Boot_Sector
You want to get to this screen:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestD...ector_recovery
OR:
[HowTo] Repair the bootsector of a Windows partition  - YannBuntu
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926510

I have a lot of installs and it just takes longer for Bootscript & Boot-Repair the more installs it has to process. And if any Windows partitions need chkdsk it gets real slow. Yann fixed some of that type of issues.

I preferred to use a larger data partition, then have folders for each type of data and link each folder back into my /home. Some also use bind in fstab for similar way to mount many folders. The disadvantage of many partitions is one may fill before another and then you have to reorganize.

----------


## Mephisto Pheles

Thanks oldfred I'll look into those issues.

boot.ini doesn't have the  ----- you mentioned

I'll take a look at test disk.

The strange thing is everything was running fine for quite a while,
and then I ran boot-repair for some reason, I don't remember now why exactly, 
and now this problem is back again.

But like I said it's nothing critical.

I have no other disk problems of any sort. Not under windows nor linux.

Are those older kernels a problem? Could they cause any?
They saved my butt a few times... :Wink: 
So I'd rather hang on to some to have something to fall back on.
 How do I houseclean those? apt remove/purge?


Thanks for the help

----------


## sudodus

> Are those older kernels a problem? Could they cause any?
> They saved my butt a few times...
> So I'd rather hang on to some to have something to fall back on.
>  How do I houseclean those? apt remove/purge?


Those old kernels occupy disk space. Otherwise they are not a problem, unless the partition where they are located is almost full.

You should not remove all of them, leave at least one old set of kernel files, so that you have the newest kernel plus one previous kernel (that you have run and know works for 'everything'). If you install Ubuntu Tweak, it is easy to perform house-cleaning of kernel files and also other kinds of files, that are not necessary to keep.

----------


## oldfred

I use synaptic, but you also can use command line. And I always keep one older kernel just in case.

 Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521
cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kerne.:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic

----------


## christoph3

Hi, I have problems installing GRUB on a Windows 7 HDD.

Originally I installed Ubuntu on an external SSD (coonected via USB), which I can access without problems via the Ubuntu Bootloader from my laptop.
Now I wanted to be able to access the same SSD on a Windows 7 Desktop PC.
I thought just running boot-repair from a LinuxLive-USB Stick would be sufficient to implement GRUB into the Win7 HDD MBR.
However, after the reboot the PC still boots directly into Windows without any Boot options showing up.
Here is the link to my boot-repair logfile.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6100524/

I would really appreciate some advice how to fix this problem.

----------


## oldfred

@christoph3 
I do not know RAID, but with RAID you do not install to MBR, but to root of RAID and system boots from that. Only if you have a drive outside the RAID like your external drive then you install to MBR.

But if an external drive, you do not install grub to internal drives. As then if you remove external you would not be able to boot. Unless you fully install a system or in special cases a full install of grub with a grub partition and manually configured grub.cfg for boot menu.

You should just be able to use one time boot key (f12 on my system) or change BIOS boot order. Press boot key as system is starting.
       UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx

----------


## martin-fisher

Hi folks - On a system that booted only Ubuntu 13.04 I created a 50 GB partition in ntfs format with gparted and installed Windows 7 on it. As far as I can tell it is installed (I can see the windows files from Ubuntu). I ran boot-repair from a USB disk and the GRUB menu now appears but without an option to boot into Windows and when I boot up on the Windows install disk I receive a message that seems to be something to do with the boot loader not working. Herewith the link provided by boot-repair:

paste.ubuntu.com/6103472/

If anybody could suggest how I can get windows running and have a dual boot system, I would be grateful.

With thanks, Martin

----------


## oldfred

@martin-fisher
It looks like your Windows is missing the BCD. 
Grub2's os-prober looks for the Windows boot partition that has boootmgr & BCD.

If you can run Windows repairs from you Windows installer it should create a BCD. Or you may need to download something like EasyBCD, but I do not suggest using EasyBCD to dual boot.

       BCDboot Command-Line Options Windows Vista/7/8 recreates boot files.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-GB/l.../hh824874.aspx

Windows repair console:

 BootRec.exe /RebuildBcd


 How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...ot-record.html


http://neosmart.net/blog/

----------


## martin-fisher

Overnight I realized that the problem could be that Windows is not the first partition. I have now sorted that out and reinstalled windows (it created a hidden partition and a partition for Windows). Grub is restored and I can start Ubuntu but Windows is not on the menu. The new deails are at paste.ubuntu.com/6105055

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

Script still is not showing BCD file? Sometimes script misses things but usually it shows the BCD file in Windows /Boot/BCD

You may need to run Windows repairs from Windows.

Once you have BCD file & Windows boots from Ubuntu run this to add Windows to grub menu.

sudo update-grub

----------


## martin-fisher

@oldfred Many thanks for your help. I have tried many things but eventually - after trying many things - I gave up, removed ubuntu and installed Windows from scratch, and then Ubuntu again. Takes a long time but less than the time I spent trying to fix the MBR. Again, many thanks.

----------


## bitcrow

I was directed to this theard after I tried to fix boot problem. I installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04.3, but laptop boots Win8 every time. Here is the URL of my problem report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124066/

----------


## oldfred

@bitcrow
With UEFI installs, you have all the boot loaders in the efi partition. So it is not like BIOS where only one boot loader is in MBR and whichever is in MBR controls booting. You now control booting more like old BIOS choice of hard drive, DVD or flash drive. 
You should be able to go into UEFI/BIOS and choose to boot ubuntu entry. Or use one time boot key (f12 on my system) to test booting of ubuntu.

----------


## bitcrow

I seemed to access Ubuntu in BIOS (or whatever) from EFI file - EFI - Ubuntu - grubx64.efi Then it showed Grub-menu. In the ordinary boot it boots straight to Windows. Is there any way to change BIOS/EFI-thing first boot-priority for that grub file?

----------


## oldfred

In your UEFI menu should be the option on which boot is first. Some may have it mixed up with hardware - hard drive, DVD, floppy etc  or it may be another menu entry. But you should just have to move ubuntu entry to be first boot choice.

----------


## bitcrow

UEFI boot order in BIOS following: OS boot Manager, Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive, USB Diskette on Key/USB Hard Disk, USB CD/DVD Drive and ! Network Adapter. I guess that doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu partition etc. So there should be another menu?

----------


## oldfred

Does OS Boot Mgr have a sub menu or is it another menu entry, possibly even on another page?

Others have posted screens that look like this:

----------


## bitcrow

In this HP it is possible to find menu where you choose current boot option with devices and partitions, but no possibility to change priority and then there's BIOS menu where you can change priority between devices, but no partitions mentioned.

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> In your UEFI menu should be the option on which boot is first. Some may have it mixed up with hardware - hard drive, DVD, floppy etc  or it may be another menu entry. But you should just have to move ubuntu entry to be first boot choice.


In my UEFI computer, I only had an option for "OS boot manager", "Internal DVD/CD drive", etc. OS boot manager only boots windows. The only way to boot ubuntu is by using the "one-time boot option". Is there a way to make my computer boot ubuntu as a priority, and then windows?

----------


## oldfred

If you have secure boot turned on, then UEFI menu will only show secure boot options. Then only if Ubuntu is installed in secure boot mode would it be an option.
But if secure boot is off, it should give more options.

But some systems have defective UEFI. First try UEFI/BIOS update to see if vendor fixed it. And then complain to vendor that their UEFI is not per UEFI standards.

PDF file:
 Vendors violated UEFI specs - http://hwe.ubuntu.com/docs/ubuntu-bi...quirements.pdf




> Firmware should not enforce any boot policy other than the mechanism specified in Section 3 of the
> UEFI 2.3.1 specification [UEFI 2.3.1]. Specifically, firmware should not modify boot behaviour de-
> pending on the Description field of the EFI_LOAD_OPTION descriptor.


You may be able to go in with command line tool to directly edit UEFI variables with efibootmgr.

This was to delete a specific entry, but commands exist for just about anything.

 # from live CD and use efibootmgr
sudo efibootmgr -v
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

----------


## Jonathan Precise

```
$ sudo efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0000
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 3001,3000,2001,2002,2003
Boot0000* Ubuntu    HD(2,c8800,82000,8b75edff-3bc2-4ec5-97de-0054cf6077c1)File(\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi)RC
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager    HD(2,c8800,82000,8b75edff-3bc2-4ec5-97de-0054cf6077c1)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...0.............[illegible-character]...
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
$
```

Any advice from here?

----------


## oldfred

You should be able to change boot order.
Example 3 uses their example, just change to your devices.
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
efibootmgr -o 3,4

Yours should be ?
sudo efibootmgr -o 0,1

And then see if boot order has changed and then if booting changes.
sudo efibootmgr -v

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> And then see if boot order has changed and then if booting changes.
> sudo efibootmgr -v


Uh, I don't get why it returned:



```
-------@-------:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v
[sudo] password for -------: 
BootCurrent: 003D
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0000,0001
Boot0000* Ubuntu    HD(2,c8800,82000,8b75edff-3bc2-4ec5-97de-0054cf6077c1)File(\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi)RC
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager    HD(2,c8800,82000,8b75edff-3bc2-4ec5-97de-0054cf6077c1)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...0................
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
-------@-------:~$
```

----------


## oldfred

I do not know what the 3d setting is, perhaps the changes confused current setting? Or now you have a 3D computer?  :Smile:

----------


## Jonathan Precise

Now it boots to *WINDOWS REPAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
How can I really put ubuntu first?????

----------


## oldfred

Is secure boot on or off? If on then setting may default to something else.

It seems like it is now skipping the Ubuntu entry and going to Windows. And for some reason going into repair mode. 
Perhaps you have one of the buggy UEFI. Is it the current version from the vendor?
Then you may need to use the rename function in Boot-Repair. That makes the shim file be the Windows efi file. Then from grub you boot the backup Windows file to get to Windows.

Boot-Repair automates the rename, but you can do manually.
 sony vaio laptop error: symbol not found: `grub_efi_secure_boot'.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102083
So this time installed 12.10, then  booted again from liveCD, made backup of (efi part)/EFI/microsoft/boot and copied all files from /EFI/ubuntu into it. Then renamed /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi. And it works

  available as a "Rename Windows EFI files" option in the Advanced Options for the few UEFI that are modified to only Boot Windows efi file.
To perform this, just run Boot-Repair --> Adv options --> tick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> Apply

 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows. 

Other buggy UEFI, now older:
       Some Toshiba's will not boot.
 they managed to leave the signing key out of the database that's used to validate binaries
Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619

----------


## Geezanansa

@Jonathan Precise It may be firmware does not like being told what to do by efibootmgr!? 
Try installing rEFInd which is much more reliable.
How to get; install and configure refind.conf for rEFInd - http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> Is secure boot on or off? If on then setting may default to something else.


Secure boot is OFF

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> @Jonathan Precise It may be firmware does not like being told what to do by efibootmgr!? 
> Try installing rEFInd which is much more reliable.
> How to get; install and configure refind.conf for rEFInd - http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html


Looked it up, looks like still in BETA stage. See http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/

----------


## Geezanansa

I guess as boot-repair is not in Ubuntu at least not part of .iso it could be considered "BETA" also!?
Did you spend any time reading rodsbook page on when and why to use rEFInd?   I personally can not speak highly enough of both rEFInd and Mr Rod Smith. 
Can speak with utmost confidence if all you want to do is change boot order rEFInd is the way to go and gives many other advantages over using grub the boot manager.  rEFInd still shows enties for grub boot manager and all ubuntu boot loaders (grub boot loaders) as well as any other usable bootloader when booting using U/EFI.
Download the binary files and follow the instructions from rodsbooks rEFInd webpage.  Following links on his page should have taken you to http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/ which does not mention the Beta version.  0.7.4 is the latest stable release.  If you do not want to install straight away you could download the cd or usb version and boot that to try and see what rEFInd can do for you.  Better than a text only screen with more capabilities to when staying with grub the boot manager!

Edit:  rEFInd is new to sourceforge that is why it is marked as beta at sourceforge.  Read rodsbooks webpage and it will explain it has been around for a while.  Check out the ratings also at source forge.  Has only ever received  five star ratings.

----------


## oldfred

I have not used rEFInd, but Rod also wrote gdisk which is now the replacement for fdisk when using gpt partitioned drives. His software all has a good reputation.

It seems in the Linux world work arounds have to be created as vendors do not write the good software.

----------


## Geezanansa

Am sure rEFInd is the answer to at least both Johnathan Precise's and bitcrow's inconveniences or anybody else who wants more control over their U/EFI booting system. 
I would recommend trying rEFInd to view and try bootloaders BEFORE trying boot-repair to see what does and does not boot.  Also suggest reading rEFInd authors page  http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloa...ootrepair.html before running boot-repair as boot-repair appears to be using a carpet bombing method which may apply unnecessary "fixes" which does more harm than good.  The point being always review the "advanced options" before applying "recommended repair" when running boot-repair.

To get rEFInd installed follow advice at http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ and be sure to take the opportunity to read up on all things U/EFI on those pages take take advantage of a very accurate and reliable source of information regarding the subject which is all brilliantly cross referenced and regularly updated. 

Once rEFInd is installed and working for you it is a simple task of editing the refind.conf file to boot the OS of your choosing as default.  How to do this is again found on the rEFInd authors pages (http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/configfile.html) and this Ask Ubuntu answer http://askubuntu.com/a/329307 may be of help to get a grasp of what is happening and how to manage it.

After all of which you can enjoy using your dual boot system the way you want to.

----------


## tdit2

Hello,

I have added http://paste.ubuntu.com/6143817/ and 6143825 

I have a system which booted Windows XP on partition 0, and Windows 7 on partition 1. I then Installed Ubuntu 12 lts and (using gparted) instucted it to resize partition 0 (allowing for a swap partition), then reformat partition 0 and install on it. That process worked correctly, but my method must have been wrong as i can no longer boot into Windows 7. 

Any suggestions appreciated. 

PS: I also get the following at every Ubuntu start up: 
the disk for /temp is not ready yet or not present. 
My options are continue to wait, Skip or Mount manually. I wait5 seconds and it boots to the logon screen. Is this a sympton or something completely different?

Thanking you

Mark

----------


## oldfred

Windows boots from the active partition which we see as the boot flag. Second installs of Windows place boot files in the first install. Your boot files for 7 were in the XP install. Also Windows only boot from primary partitions. Your Windows 7 is in a logical partition so you cannot directly repair it and boot.

----------


## xealitz

hi all!

I am trying to install ubuntu on some the laptop compaq cq58 with preinstalled freedos and some "hp documents".
I would like to keep them on the laptop due to the warranty.

It has some uefi stuff, but freedos is installed with legacy support.

So, I proceed with normal ubuntu install, but after rebooting it does not see the new os.

I tried Boot-repair with default settings, and here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145854

Please help with some advice!
Thanks.

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> Edit:  rEFInd is new to sourceforge that is why it is marked as beta at sourceforge.


Oh. Sorry about that! I thought it was because the program was in Beta stage.

----------


## oldfred

@xealitz
It looks like all your installs including Ubuntu are BIOS/CSM/Legacy, but you must have booted Boot-Repair in UEFI mode, so it tried fixing it in UEFI mode.



> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.


You have a Windows boot loader in the MBR and need grub. 
Boot Boot-Repair in BIOS mode (purple screen, not grub menu) and have it install grub to MBR of sda.

----------


## Jonathan Precise

Trying that now.

----------


## xealitz

eehh... don't know how to boot boot-repair in bios mode. Is it something in advanced options?
(It seems that boot-repair does not have any command line options)

Tried to google for it -- no luck. So I reinstalled grub2 following the instruction. And it boots grub now, so everything's fine  :Smile: .

----------


## oldfred

Just for reference, systems with UEFI & BIOS have two ways to boot Boot-Repair or Ubuntu install DVDs or flash drives. You have to choose from UEFI/BIOS menu and some are not totally clear which mode you have as choices.
This shows both UEFI (grub2 menu) and BIOS (accessibility screen) for Ubuntu installer.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

----------


## hTCer6R

I am having trouble booting a 12.04.3 LTS server, which was running correctly until a recent power outage caused the box to fallover. Now when I try to boot it up, I get the following error message and the system drops to busybox and the initramfs prompt:
[38.045827] EXT3-fs (dm-1): error: unable to read superblock
[38.048857] EXT4-fs (dm-1): unable to read superblock
[38.052813] FAT-fs (dm-1): unable to read boot sector
mount: mounting /dev/mapper/slartibartfast-root on /root failed: Invalid argument
Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done.
Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
udevd[283]notify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-3, 10) failed: Invalid argument
udevd[284]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-1, 10) failed: Invalid argument
udevd[294]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-4, 10) failed: Invalid argument
mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.

Busybox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

(initramfs) _


Following a trawl through similar threads here, I have tried a combination of things - firstly running e2fsck against the filesystem and secondly, altering fstab to use the UUID of the device(s), rather than their mappings. Having tried both of these, I still get the same result.

I thought I would try boot-repair after hearing good things about it. The initial run, with no fixes, gave the following information:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149457/

I then attempted to run it and apply fixes, but now the system appears to hang on a blank screen after selecting the kernel to boot into after the grub menu.  The output from the fix session is as follows:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149605/

Is anybody able to assist please?

NB I posted this as a similar new thread yesterday, before running boot-repair. After running boot-repair, I thought it probably best to post in this thread, so have commented as such in the original post. Apologies if this was incorrect etiquette.

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> Try installing rEFInd which is much more reliable.
> How to get; install and configure refind.conf for rEFInd - http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 It works now!!! (shows a menu to choose between ubuntu and windows, ubuntu default):




> Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail {ubuntu-logo}
> Windows 8 {windows-logo}
> Memtest

----------


## Jonathan Precise

> I am having trouble booting a 12.04.3 LTS server, which was running correctly until a recent power outage caused the box to fallover. Now when I try to boot it up, I get the following error message and the system drops to busybox and the initramfs prompt:
> 
> 
> ```
> [38.045827] EXT3-fs (dm-1): error: unable to read superblock[38.048857] EXT4-fs (dm-1): unable to read superblock
> [38.052813] FAT-fs (dm-1): unable to read boot sector
> mount: mounting /dev/mapper/slartibartfast-root on /root failed: Invalid argument
> Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done.
> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
> ...


Boot into an ubuntu live CD (ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Desktop), and try to fsck the partitions.

If it boots to graphical install (doubt it), then select "Try ubuntu", then wait for the desktop to load. Press Ctrl. + Alt. + T. In the terminal, run the fsck. View the manual pages on how to do that (man fsck).

If it boots to a command-line install, then skip the desktop and the keyboard-shortcuts, and just run fsck. Again, view the manual pages.

Again, try re-installing ubuntu-server with another DVD (maybe a bad download?), and check its md5sums.

PS. Put [Code]Code tags[/Code] to make it become:



```
Code tags.
```

----------


## klikacisko

Hi all,
I installed Windows 7 after Ubuntu. To fix grub I used a live Ubuntu USB stick with boot-repair. I used recommended settings and Boot-repair's output was that everything was alright and that I need to reboot.
After rebooting I'm not able to see grub menu and it automatically loads Windows 7.
My pastebin is:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151796

----------


## oldfred

@hTCer6R
Afraid I know nothing about LVM.  But power outages and abnormal shutdowns almost always cause issues. If you ran fsck and reinstalled boot loader and it still does not work perhaps more significant damage?

@Jonathan Precise and Geezanansa
I have seen some others with success with rEFInd. I will add it as a reference in my help tread on UEFI.

@klikacisko
Windows partition tools do not correctly see Linux partitions in an extended partition. They often do not rewrite partition table and leave out the Linux partition. You look like you have space from start of extended to start of swap in extended where a Linux partition probably was. If you do not know exact sector start to repair, then testdisk may find old partition and let you restore it.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...Lost_Partition
            Instructions
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

----------


## hTCer6R

> Boot into an ubuntu live CD (ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Desktop), and try to fsck the partitions.


Thank you for the suggestion. I have actually run fsck against the partitions (sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v) and not come up with any errors.

Perhaps the power outage caused a more serious problem to the partition than I realised?

----------


## oldfred

@hTCer6R
Your boot info report shows grub in MBR looking for boot files inside LVM, but you have a separate /boot. Did you not tick the separate /boot partition when using Boot-Repair to reinstall grub?

/boot detected. Please check the options.

----------


## klikacisko

@oldfred: Thank you. I repaired the partition table with test disk, then I run Boot-repair and got the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153320/

----------


## shabbir3

HI,
     I am new to ubuntu, i have HP laptop with pre-installed Windows 64 Bit OS. I have installed ubuntu 12.10, post installation it is directly opening windows logon not showing any dual boot menu..i have tried the following steps but no luck please help me on this.the Url which showed after repairing is

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153615/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153756/

----------


## shabbir3

> "Boot-Repair" is a small graphical tool to repair frequent boot problems.
> 
> - repair the boot when an OS does not boot any more after installing Ubuntu
> - repair the boot when access to GRUB and any OS is lost (maybe due to a Windows software that wrote into the MBR gap, or a OEM MBR lock),
> - reinstall GRUB bootloader easily
> - create a Boot Info Summary in 1 click !
> - restore a generic bootsector (MBR), or the original MBR if it has been saved by Clean-Ubiquity
> 
> 
> ...



HI,
I am new to ubuntu, i have HP laptop with pre-installed Windows 64 Bit OS. I have installed ubuntu 12.10, post installation it is directly opening windows logon not showing any dual boot menu..i have tried the following steps but no luck please help me on this.the Url which showed after repairing is

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153615/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153756/

----------


## FreddyFlott

Hi,

My problem with my Zenbook UX31A:
1) Installed Windows 8 13.04 64-bit (EFI)
2) Installed Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit (EFI)
3) Couldn't boot Ubuntu anymore, Win 8 worked well (fast boot deactivated)
4) Tried out boot repair with 2nd option of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (with same ubuntu 13.04 usb as I've installed it earlier) 
>> Boot Repair execution successful
>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154332/
>> But bad result: Can't boot Win 8 anymore (and can't boot Ubuntu like before)  :Sad: 
5) Tried out boot repair with option 1.2 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxSecureRemix)
>> Boot Repair execution stopped with error
>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154427/
6) Because of the given error I've tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112273 but can't proceed the steps because I can't get to Win8 anymore (tried to override boot directly with choosing the win 8 partition, but isn't working)

Hope it's clear... Thanks a lot for help! No idea what to do now...

----------


## oldfred

@klikacisko
Not sure why Boot-Repair would want to do an UEFI type repair. Your system is BIOS. You have a Windows boot loader in the MBR and your Windows does not show the boot files. May be not mounted to see them, or they are missing? 
But you need grub installed to MBR. Boot-Repair should give you that choice. If not uncheck auto repair and check update MBR and in advanced choose which system (should be just install in sda2) to install to MBR.

@shabbir3
Your install looks correct. If you go into UEFI menu can you not boot ubuntu or Windows choice? Grub menu will have incorrect entries from os-prober, but Boot-Repair adds new correct entries. Since HP has many other .efi files Boot-Repair adds those also. Grub menu then is long and you may not need all those. See link in my signature and section on menu clean up.

       @FreddyFlott
I hope you backed up all the files in your efi partition. It now does not show the typical Windows boot files, have you restored all boot files? The suggested repair for locked efi is to backup all files, delete partition with gparted, create new efi partition and add boot flag. Then restore files. Then Boot-Repair should be able to fix it. 

If you do not have all boot files for Windows then you will need to make Windows repairs. Did you make a Windows Repair flash drive or can you get to Windows recovery from UEFI or with function key? Otherwise Windows forum may know more. Some systems have a one key restore also. But then you may have to reinstall Ubuntu.

 Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/

----------


## hTCer6R

> @hTCer6R
> Your boot info report shows grub in MBR looking for boot files inside LVM, but you have a separate /boot. Did you not tick the separate /boot partition when using Boot-Repair to reinstall grub?


I thought I had done.

Anyhow, I ran again - ensuring that I did tick the separate /boot partition - but have the same results. Output this time is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153624/

----------


## oldfred

Did you have your /boot mounted separately from running Boot-Repair? That might interfere with grub reinstall.
Mounting failed:   mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/BootInfo/sda1 busy

----------


## FreddyFlott

> @FreddyFlott
> I hope you backed up all the files in your efi partition. It now does not show the typical Windows boot files, have you restored all boot files? The suggested repair for locked efi is to backup all files, delete partition with gparted, create new efi partition and add boot flag. Then restore files. Then Boot-Repair should be able to fix it. 
> 
> If you do not have all boot files for Windows then you will need to make Windows repairs. Did you make a Windows Repair flash drive or can you get to Windows recovery from UEFI or with function key? Otherwise Windows forum may know more. Some systems have a one key restore also. But then you may have to reinstall Ubuntu.
> 
>  Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
> http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/


Thanks a lot for the quick response! 
No, I had backuped nothing and don't have a windows repair flash drive, just an install iso and a key. But I don't want to lose more time finding possible solutions that maybe won't help me. I didn't set up much in Windows and Ubuntu so it's not a big problem to install both again (of course would be nice to quick fix it now but I think I've reached my limit :/ ). According to my problem do you see a problem doing it in the following way or isn't it possible to have a dual boot system with my config (I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux):

1) Install Windows from USB (UEFI)
2) Run Windows, make unallocated partition (15gb) and disable fast boot, then shut down
3) Install Ubuntu from USB in (UEFI) by creating a swap (1,5gb) and ext4 (13,5gb) partition.

If I have again the same problem with not able to boot Ubuntu afterwards. What do you propose to do? I really would like to get to know and work with Ubuntu but I need Windows for different tasks.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

@FreddyFlott
That should work. Do not create partitions with Windows disk tools but use it to shrink its partition. And reboot before installing Ubuntu so Windows can run its chkdsk and make its repairs for its new size.

Be sure to boot Ubuntu install media in UEFI mode. 
After install it will not change UEFI boot order, so you have to go into UEFI and boot Ubuntu. You have to change boot order to ubuntu entry like changing boot order of hard drive, DVD, USB etc. Most UEFI now have both hard ware and UEFI entries as one boot order list.
You still have to run Boot-Repair to fix the os-prober bug. It still creates BIOS entries that do not work with UEFI but Boot-Repair adds correct entries.

----------


## gerben2

Hi all, I have installed ubuntu 13.04 on my uefi enabled pc. I wanted to make a dual boot with windows 8. First after installing ubuntu the pc still booted to windows 8, so I have used boot-repair (recommende settings) via the live usb. It gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157557/ as a return. Now it boots only into Ubuntu and I don´t see a screen in Grub2 to choose between windows and ubuntu. Also the visuals on ubuntu are really bad (graphics problem), which was not the case with the live usb ubuntu. I tried for over 4 hours to get dual-booting working and I´m out of inspiration. Can someone help me get windows back? And maybe, while getting there, help get the graphics of ubuntu right?

PS: My EFI partition was only 133MB, could that be the problem?

PS: After a restart nothing was working anymore (not ubuntu, not windows, couldn't even get into the bios setup...).. So I have loaded Ubuntu live usb again and did boot repair again. Now I set the option "load on default" to windows and windows boot normally again. The code now was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157646/

PS: Stil the (BIOS/EFI) setup is not working, while the pc is starting correctly, probably this was an issue already before and is not related to trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows. Probably has to do with my machine (Dell XPS L702x) not natively supporting UEFI (needed a modded BIOS for that). Still wondering if it is possible to have windows and linux side-by-side on one harddisk in UEFI mode  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@gerben2 
Somewhere you must have booted Boot-Repair in BIOS mode not UEFI as it installed Windows BIOS type boot loader to MBR. That will never work as Windows on gpt drives will only boot with UEFI.

This entry should work in grub to boot Windows. But you have done the rename function.



> menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
> search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 9421-0AC9
> chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi


This is what was done and is for the buggy UEFI that only boot Windows efi files:
 To perform this, just run Boot-Repair --> Adv options --> tick "Backup and rename EFI files" --> Apply
Then renamed /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi.
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi



I am not sure rename is always required. Boot-Repair does that if it sees you are having issues.
       To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
A user disabled secure boot, and unchecked it in boot-repair. It now bypasses Grub and goes straight in to Windows. 

Most others with Dell seem to work well. Do you have the latest update to UEFI/BIOS?

What video card/chip do you have? You may need proprietary drivers.

----------


## david_evans2

Hello,

As per this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) I'm writing here to request help with my grub boot config.

I have installed grub2 and it is so far been set up to chainload from grub legacy. When I choose that option I get a "file not found" error and "press any key", which returns me to the grub legacy menu. 

I installed boot repair and ran it, here is the info link generated:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159895/

Thanks for any help you might offer.

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair does not fix grub legacy, it will uninstall grub legacy and reinstall grub2. You have grub legacy in the PBR - partition boot sector of both sda2 and sda3. Since you have a Windows boot loader in the MBR, it chainloads to the partition with the boot flag and uses that grub legacy to boot.

Your issue with grub2 may be a BIOS or grub2 issue when boot files are beyond a certain point on hard drive. Some systems just need all boot files inside the first 100GB of a hard drive. I normally suggest smaller root partitions (10 to 25GB)  and larger /home or data partitions. 
If you look at line 1355 you will see some files beyond 100GB. But you have used 115GB of your 139GB / (root) partition so you cannot easily just shrink it.
You also have a lot of old kernels. It may be time to houseclean, but that is a separate issue.

I prefer to use synaptic.
 Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521
cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kerne.:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic

----------


## gerben2

> @gerben2 
> 
> What video card/chip do you have? You may need proprietary drivers.


Thank you for your reply. It worked, but somehow I broke it again when I configured GRUB2 to boot windows as default and show the different OSs for 3 seconds. It only works as long as I choose ubuntu to be the default OS. I will try again using boot-repair. EDIT: Now it works somehow. A nice 3 seconds screen which starts to windows on default! However, it feels a bit like black magic since the first try it didn´t work (I saw the GRUB screen for several milliseconds and it booted straight to windows), so I restarted and kept pressing DOWN on the keyboard and then I saw the GRUB screen to choose the OS. Everytime I restart now it just works  :Smile: 

Also, when I boot from my ubuntu live-USB all hardware is detected correctly and I have a very nice, good working OS. However, when I boot the OS that I installed on my hard disk using the same live USB-stick, many hardware are not working. For example I had to install proprietary Graphics drivers, and the SD-card reader is not working. Could you please give me advise on how to install a nice, good working OS on my hard disk? Normally I wouldn't ask this question here, but since it seems to be related to booting from the hard disk. Maybe it is related to the fact that I first have a 300GB partition on which is windows 8, and then the linux install with /boot. Maybe it is too far from the beginning of the disk? EDIT: This is now working too... Don´t ask why or how as I don´t understand what I did to make it work, but I´m very happy that it works!  :Wink:

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair sprinkles magic dust on computer, but sometimes it takes a couple of reboots for it to work.  :Smile: 

Actually with UEFI, I have not seen any issues of large hard drives and grub/kernels far into drive. That was more an issue with some BIOS and more with USB hard drives. (USB driver & grub issue?).

I normally do not suggest a separate /boot with new systems or most desktops. But if you have it I would not change now. Some server or server like configurations, the old large drive issue and a few other cases may then need a /boot partition.

----------


## dawmt

Hi all,

Hopefully you can help me out with a problem I'm having. Upfront honesty - I'm fairly new to Linux and am installing to learn more about it but have hit a small problem.

Here is a pretty good summary of the steps taken so far (Hardware is Macbook Air (version 4,1)):
- reinstalled OSX from scratch
- installed Windows 8.1 via Bootcamp
- confirmed can happily boot between OSX / 8.1 using Apple's "option key" menu at startup

- put Mint 15 on a USB stick with UNetBootin and installed using default "install alongside other operating systems option"
- machine rebooted to a GRUB menu from which:
-- choosing Mint booted it just fine
-- choosing any of the OSX options just hung the machine at a blank screen
-- choosing Windows 8 loader gave an error message
- I was still able to boot OSX or Windows from the Apple "option key" menu
- Searched the Internet and found a recommendation for this tool (Boot-Repair) and installed and executed that

- After rebooting this time the machine goes to a GRUB error and rescue prompt as follows:
"error: file '/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod' not found."
set variables from this non-working GRUB are:
prefix=(hd1,gpt5)/boot/grub
root=hd1,gpt5

- I am still able to boot OSX from the "option key" menu
- However, when booting Windows from the "option key" menu I get thrown into a different GRUB installation (with a light blue background labelled version 2.00-i3ubuntu3) that can successfully boot either Mint or Windows
- There were still two non-functioning OSX entries in this new GRUB menu

- Posting on this thread as the tool recommended if problems still existed. I'm aware I've installed Mint and this is an Ubuntu forum but the tool recommended to post here. I'm hoping their similarities will mean this isn't a big issue.
- pastebin from Boot-Repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6166870/
- current status of partitions:
sda1 - EFI System
sda2 - OSX
sda3 - Apple Boot Recovery
sda4 - Bootcamp Windows 8.1
sda5 - Mint mounted at /
sda6 - swap partition

I've since manually removed the two non-functional OSX entries from the working GRUB menu, following the information here: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/910

Any advice on how to best clean-up from this point forward would be gratefully received. I don't mind how I get to each OS but I don't like that it won't boot at all without going into the Apple boot menu and I'm uncomfortable with their apparently being two GRUBs on the laptop... it just sounds like something that will cause me issues later on! No doubt some of the steps and actions I've taken are causing the more experienced amongst you to stare at your screen in horror but I'm still learning  :Smile: 

TIA everyone!

----------


## oldfred

@dawmt
Welcome to the forums.

I do not know Mac, I can move your thread to the Apple sub-forum where those that know Mac may see it, if you like.
As Boot-Repair suggests you may want rEFInd.

Some other threads to get you started?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...s#Using_rEFInd
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/


https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
Post #6 booting Kubuntu 12.10 in EFI mode on my Mac, by  trogdor1138
Bugs Ubuntu fails to properly boot on Macbook Air 2013 6,1 & 6,2 - Use UEFI not CSM
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1197451
Boot Ubuntu from efi with Mac trogdor1138
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091257
 MacBook Pro 8,2: howto for dual boot Ubuntu/MacOS EFI with rEFInd
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157775
Bit older, Mac & PC UEFI, note issues on some systems
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html

----------


## gandalfuy

Hi oldfred,

Im using ubuntu 12.04 on a macbookair 3,2. 
Right now im booting with a pendrive bucause i can only get to the boot rescue screen:

If i try something like this:

grub rescue> set prefix=(hd0,2)/boot/grub
grub rescue> set root=hd0,2
grub rescue> insmod linux
error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.

I broke it because i wanted to get the Nvidia drivers to work. I have been trying to get them worknig since a lot of time. I tried this last time: 

http://askubuntu.com/questions/22859...acbook-air-3-2

When i installed the grub-pc i broke something. At then end of the instalation i checked two checkboxes that i think they indicated the partition where it whould be applied.

Anyways, i have read some info online and finally i got here,
this is the info i got from the nice Boot Repair software:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6185956/

Im tired of using Nouveau, its really buggy on the macbookair, no sleep function bacause it wakeups broken. Anysuggestion on how i can fix this?

1. i would love to fix the boot problem
2. is there any way to install groub pc or some other way to get the nvidia drivers to work (the nvidia drivers need something like a fake bios to work, thats how i broke the grub instalation). I dont want to go back to grub-efi yet.

thanks in advance,
aLe.-

----------


## oldfred

@gandalfuy
This is not my thread, but Yannbuntu's who developed Boot-Repair. I like helping with boot issues and I my standard search for threads I have posted in with new posts always seem to bring this one up again.  :Smile: 

I do not know Mac and those issues. There is a separate sub-forum for Apple and there you may find more users that can help. Few look at a mega-thread like this.

You also seem to have the hybrid partitioning scheme. Mac uses that for Windows as Windows has to boot in BIOS mode from MBR. Ubuntu does not need the hybrid.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html


The invalid elf error is usually a grub version difference. You reinstalled and had an old verison of grub in MBR or update did not finish and old version then does not work with update. 
Some have made Ubuntu boot with UEFI even though Ubuntu needs a much newer UEFI than the Mac uses. See post above yours.

----------


## alex116

Good Morning,

As the page suggests, I am coming here to ask for help with my booting problems.

The URL is:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192111/

I have a 3TB Sata disk and I am trying to install 12.04. It is right out of the box, and the DPS self test came back fine. 

For some reason, I can see that everything is there using fdisk or gparted, but, when the computer goes to boot the OS during startup I get the following message:

ERROR: boot disk not found or disk has failed

So, I am stuck. Any ideas??

----------


## oldfred

Two possibilities.
One is that some BIOS will not boot without a partition with a boot flag. Now with your 3TB drive you have to use gpt and boot flags with gpt are only supposed to be on efi partitions for UEFI booting. So BIOS is violating standards if it requires boot flag. The most strange part is that most with issue are Intel motherboards and Intel is one the major developers of UEFI that uses gpt. With UEFI the efi partition is supposed to be first, but since you are booting with BIOS I might experiment with just creating a small partition somewhere and add a boot flag. 
Second is that some systems have either BIOS or grub issues with very large / (root) partitions. Grub supposedly fixed a bug with the very large partitions, but I normally suggest a 25GB / (root) and use rest of drive as /home or what I actually use /mnt/data partition. 

My standard partitioning but it totally depends on what you may want to use system for. One large /home or data partition may make sense if a media server, but if for data, one large partition can be more difficult to backup, run fsck on when corruption may occur or other issues.

My current system is BIOS only, but all new drives including my SSD have both bios_grub for current boot and an efi for new a system. Then I can move drive to new system and have efi partition available without totally reformatting.

       For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt -  all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 250 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

   Depending on how much memory you have you may not absolutely need swap but having some is still recommended. I do not hibernate (boots fast enough for me) but if hibernating then you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if dual booting with windows a shared NTFS partition is also recommended. But you usually cannot create that as part of the install, just leave some space. Or partition in advance (recommended).
One advantage of partitioning in advance is that the installer will use the swap space to speed up the install. Thanks Herman for the tip.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
suggested partitions for just Ubuntu on 3TB drive.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/33643...rtition-scheme
Another advanced suggestion from TheFu - Post #6 similar to what I actually do
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170308
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534

----------


## Sumit1991

Hello Everyone,

Let me begin by providing a little information about my problem.

I have windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04 installed on my 500 gb hard disk. Everything was working fine till the time I switched on my laptop to see a screen that said:

error: unknown file system
grub rescue>

After a bit of research, i made a bootable disk of boot - repair and performed recommended repair.

After that when i rebooted the machine, it directly booted into windows, i.e., there was no grub menu to choose an OS.

Here is the link that was generated:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216425/

Please tell me what to do..I need to access my ubuntu desperately.

My only request to all of you is .. kindly help me recover the data of my home folder through any means so that i cn take a backup..after which i shall fresh install everything.

Looking forward to some help at the earliest.

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@Sumit1991
Were you using grub2dos and EasyBCD to boot or grub?
It looks like you may have some corruption in your sda5 Linux partition. So Boot-Repair was not able to see Linux install to know to reinstall grub to MBR.

You may just need to run fsck from live Ubuntu.
#From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda5 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda5
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda5

----------


## Sumit1991

Thanks for ur response oldfred..!
I was using GRUB earlier to boot..

And i will just try and run these commands and let u know about the outcome of the same..!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumit1991

Screenshot.png
@Oldfred






This is the output I got when I run these commands.. Please help!  :Sad:

----------


## oldfred

@Sumit1991
Please post text output not screenshot. If long include in code tags. # on Advanced editor.

If you cannot read backup super block that is not good. Was partition ext4? If some other Linux format then different tools would be required. Or was it encrypted?

I have this in my notes.
Last ditch redo superblocks:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681972&page=5
Worked for this user:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033778
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684746
Some additional advanced ways:
http://animeshdas.wordpress.com/2009...ad-superblock/
http://www.hanksaves.com/hddrecovery..._Recovery_Wiki

----------


## Sumit1991

@Oldfred:   I will make sure to post text output from the next time.   Yes the partition was ext4! And nopes, it wasnt encrypted! Any help just to recover my data in /home would be highly appreciated! Thanks

----------


## oldfred

I might look at it with testdisk to see if it can see any data with deeper search. 
You may want to make an image copy so you can run photorec if necessary and the last ditch repairs linked to above further damage it.

 Full image backup
GNU ddrescue (packaged as gddrescue, though once installed the command is "ddrescue") 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery

----------


## saraswat40

Hi Guys,

Another beggar looking for help. The pastebin is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622031

I have ubuntu 12.04. Wanted to install Windows 7 on another drive. After install Windows booted up fine. Used boot-repair and ran the recommended fix. After that I can boot into ubuntu. When I try to boot into windows it says : 'not such device. File not found'.

If I again use boot-repair and revert to backup then I can boot in windows but not into linux. I'm using a Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard which uses UEFI but not secure boot ( AFAIK ). BIOS version F9.

I will appreciate any help you can provide.

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@saraswat40
Posted pastebin does not work, missing one digit? We need to see that to know what is where.
Are both Ubuntu & Windows in UEFI mode? Windows 7 has to be copied to a flash drive and reconfigured to work as UEFI installer otherwise it is just BIOS. 
You really need both systems in same boot mode. But you may be able to boot Windows from UEFI/BIOS by turning off UEFI and boot Ubuntu from UEFI/BIOS by turning on UEFI? 
BootInfo report will confirm.

----------


## Sumit1991

@oldfred 

Screenshot from 2013-10-11 06:03:59.png

I m sorry but I just had to insert this screen shot!
This is what it shows with the "analyse" option of test disk..! Partion 1,2 & 3 are fine but the problem is with Partition 5 (which is listed twice over here) and I dont quite understand the significance of symbol "X" before extended below partition 5! Infact that isnt supposed to be there i guess! Partition 5 is where I believe my ubuntu was installed and hence the partition where my data is..!

I tried searching online for help regarding recovering files from this partition but could not understand anything.

Can u please help me by guiding me through the process of recovering files from this partition? I shall be highly grateful to u for the same!  :Sad:

----------


## vaibhav2

Hi,


  I can use some help in recovering a crashed ubuntu hard disk. Here is the link I got using boot repair (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221130). This disk had suddenly crashed without even a power failure


I get "boot disk failure" when I boot up using this hard  disk even after running boot repair. Please kindly advise what more can I  do


I need to recover some files from this disk otherwise I am ok with formatting this disk




Thanks,
Vaibhav



```
=================================================

 Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 27Sep2013]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No known boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

Invalid MBR Signature found.


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sr0                                                iso9660    Ubuntu 12.10 amd64

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime)


======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown MBR on /dev/sda



=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

hexdump: /dev/sda: Input/output error
hexdump: /dev/sda: Input/output error
hexdump: /dev/sda: Input/output error
File descriptor 8 (/proc/6188/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 23455: bash
File descriptor 13 (/usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/places/16/user-home.svg) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 23455: bash
  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 512 at 0: Input/output error
  /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 2048 at 0: Input/output error
  No volume groups found

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2013-10-11__06h09 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.199~ppa29~quantal
boot-sav version : 3.199~ppa29~quantal
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~quantal
boot-sav-extra version : 3.199~ppa29~quantal
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 12.10, quantal, Ubuntu, x86_64)
ls: cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity

=================== os-prober:


=================== blkid:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu 12.10 amd64" TYPE="iso9660"

=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
This live-session is not in EFI-mode.
SecureBoot maybe enabled.


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:



=================== parted -l:


                                                                          
Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
has been opened read-only.

                                                                          
Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!

=================== parted -lm:


                                                                          
Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0
has been opened read-only.

                                                                          
Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!


=================== mount:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/ubuntu/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  agpgart alarm ashmem autofs binder block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse fw0 fw1 fw2 hidraw0 hpet input kmsg log lp0 mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem parport0 port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sg0 sg1 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom v4l vbi0 vga_arbiter vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control

=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  2.0G   83M  1.9G   5% /
udev           devtmpfs   2.0G   12K  2.0G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs      784M  792K  783M   1% /run
/dev/sr0       iso9660    763M  763M     0 100% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   717M  717M     0 100% /rofs
tmpfs          tmpfs      2.0G   36K  2.0G   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      2.0G   76K  2.0G   1% /run/shm
none           tmpfs      100M   48K  100M   1% /run/user

=================== fdisk -l:



Error: no partitions
Partition outside the disk detected.

=================== Default settings
Recommended-Repair
This setting would reinstall the  of .

=================== Settings chosen by the user
Boot-Info
This setting will not act on the MBR.



No change has been performed on your computer.

========================================================
```

----------


## saraswat40

@oldfred

Thanks for the quick response. the correct pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220631

----------


## oldfred

@saraswat40    
Still need a / at end of link, but made it work, I think. You show 5 drives, but it is Windows that is in UEFI configuration with gpt partitioning and Linux in BIOS/MBR. To dual boot both must be in gpt partitioned drives and booting with UEFI. Several users with dual drive configurations have made it work. I suggest an efi partition on every gpt drive even if all boot loaders are in one efi partition on one drive. See link in my signature of more on UEFI installing and dual drive type installs.

----------


## oldfred

@vaibhav2

    Please use code tags (# in advanced editor) on long terminal or text outputs.
You are not showing anything. BIOS/MBR systems rely on first sector or MBR to have boot loader and partition table. Without partition table they do not know what types or number of partitions hard drive may be divided into.

I might try testdisk to see if it can find old partitions. If you resized several times it may find multiple versions of partitions. You can only recover one set of non-overlapping partitions. Best if you know or had backup showing old partition table.

Testdisk in in repository, so you can install it into live installer or system you ran Boot-Repair from. It also is in most Linux based repairCDs.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
repairs including testdisk info & links
http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p21.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Da...Lost_Partition


 Instructions
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

----------


## saraswat40

@oldfred

I gave up on this. Instead I built everything from scratch. First installed Windows and then followed this tutorial:
http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23...2-hard-drives/

----------


## oldfred

Did you end up reverting to BIOS? If so keep a Windows boot loader in the MBR of the Windows drive and grub2's boot loader in the Linux drive.. Boot-Repair likes to install grub2 to every drive so it does not matter what drive you select or have it defaulting to in BIOS.
If using UEFI best to have efi partition on every drive for the same reason. But you usually have to just copy boot files from one efi partition to the other drive's efi partition.

----------


## brentjoseph

Hi, 

I had the following error in GRUB2:
error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
grub rescue>

So I ran boot-repair. It appeared to work fine (or at least threw no error messages), but now when I boot my computer my Linux partition (sda8) does not appear in the boot manager menu.

This is my boot-repair url http://paste.ubuntu.com/6231806/

Thank you for your help,

Brent

----------


## wmdvanzyl

I have a serious problem after running boot-repair. I have 3 drives in my pc: 1 sata drive (ext4) with ubuntu, 1 sata drive (ntfs) with win7 and 1 sata drive (ntfs) as a data storage. Grubs was installed on the ext4/ubuntu drive and it was my first boot device. I recently replaced the ext4/ubuntu drive with a ssd. After the move i couldn't boot into ubuntu, but removing the ssd i could still boot into windows using the default win7 boot loader (thus bypassing grub). I used Boot Repair and clicked The "Recommended Repair" button. This did not solve the issue. I later discovered that there was a typo in /etc/fstab and after fixing this i could boot into ubuntu. Great, but now my ntfs drives are inaccessable. I can't boot into win7 (even though the option is there in grub) and i can't even access the contents from within ubuntu via mounting. I am very suspicious of this app at the moment due to these events. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6232273

Please help...

----------


## oldfred

@brentjoseph 
Boot-Repair ran fsck and it had mulitple issues. If a brand new install I might try again with ext4.
* ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only *
Also:

 Medibuntu discontinued April 2013
https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+announcement/11219
http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61


 @wmdvanzyl
It looks like you were using Windows to boot Ubuntu with EasyBCD which then uses grub4dos to be able to boot. With grub & multiple hard drives you should not need EasyBCD.
Keep a Windows boot loader in your Windows drive. And have grub2 in your sdc Ubuntu drive. Then set BIOS to boot sdc drive.
Boot-Repair's auto fix with multiple drives installs grub to the MBR of every drive. I prefer having different systems on different drives and each system to have its boot loader in the MBR of that drive. Actually I prefer a bootable system on every drive also.
You should be able to use Boot-Repair and uncheck auto fix and check update MBR. Then choose Windows and sda to update and it will put a Windows type boot loader in the MBR of your Windows boot loader. You should then be able to boot Windows. Not sure if then EasyBCD will work or not. It probably needs updates. But change BIOS to boot sdc and you can boot either Windows or Ubuntu from grub menu.
You can also use your Windows repairCD (you do have that do you not?) to run fixMBR to put an offical Windows boot loader in the MBR.

 How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader

     Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm
Windows users only - Silverlight
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/w...em-repair-disc

   Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

----------


## wmdvanzyl

> @wmdvanzyl
> It looks like you were using Windows to boot Ubuntu with EasyBCD which then uses grub4dos to be able to boot. With grub & multiple hard drives you should not need EasyBCD.
> Keep a Windows boot loader in your Windows drive. And have grub2 in your sdc Ubuntu drive. Then set BIOS to boot sdc drive.
> Boot-Repair's auto fix with multiple drives installs grub to the MBR of every drive. I prefer having different systems on different drives and each system to have its boot loader in the MBR of that drive. Actually I prefer a bootable system on every drive also.
> You should be able to use Boot-Repair and uncheck auto fix and check update MBR. Then choose Windows and sda to update and it will put a Windows type boot loader in the MBR of your Windows boot loader. You should then be able to boot Windows. Not sure if then EasyBCD will work or not. It probably needs updates. But change BIOS to boot sdc and you can boot either Windows or Ubuntu from grub menu.
> You can also use your Windows repairCD (you do have that do you not?) to run fixMBR to put an offical Windows boot loader in the MBR.
> 
>  How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader
> ...


@oldfred - Thanks for the reponse. There are a lot of suggestions in there and usually i would have tried several by now, but i am scared to try things at the moment.  :Confused:  I just want to clarify one or two things. Your summary of how i booted is not 100% correct. Of the 3 drives, only 2 were bootable, that being the drive that had ubuntu on and the drive that held my win7 installation. The win7 drive could boot all by itself when everything else was plugged out. I then added the ubuntu drive, installed grub2 on there and then simply added an entry for the win7 drive. So i boot through grub into ubuntu and win7, but i could also boot win7 by changoing the boot order in the bios for instance. Does that make more sense? So i didn't use EasyBCD or grub4dos.

Look, this little app went and copied grub2 into the mbr of all my drives (right??) when i clicked "Recommended repair" which i find disconcerting seeing as that seems a rather drastic thing to happen on "recommended settings". What i would like to do ideally is use the little app to undo what it has done. I don't know enough of drives and mbr's and partition tables to understand what is going on.


I would live to leave my current sdc/ext4/ubuntu drive as is, but have an entry again pointing to the win7 installation.I would like to make my sdb/ntfs/data drive unbootable again.I would like to make my sda/ntfs/win7 drive bootable again without grub, as in, if i set it as first boot device in bios i want it to boot with the default win7 boto lader.

THanks you very much for the response and for taking the time to help. I am willing to try all your suggestions, but as i mentioned, i am scared of losing data or the win 7 installation. Knowing more of what my setup was and what i need, what do you suggest as a safe course of action?

----------


## oldfred

Buried in my suggestions above.
Use Boot-Repair and uncheck auto fix, but then check update MBR. Then choose Windows and your sda drive for fix. It will install a Windows boot loader to your Windows drive and from BIOS you can always boot Windows directly.
You can also do the same from a Windows repair CD or flash drive. Often the auto repair requires 3 times to fix everything, but all you need is the fixMBR command from the recovery console terminal.

I do not suggest removing grub from your data drive or sdb. With boot loaders, you just overwrite with a new boot loader. The grub2 boot loader in sdb will not be used. The space is reserved for boot loaders and does not interfere with anything. There are commands to write zero back into MBR, but it is very low level and any typo can then cause huge problems. Best just to leave it.

----------


## wmdvanzyl

> Buried in my suggestions above.
> Use Boot-Repair and uncheck auto fix, but then check update MBR. Then choose Windows and your sda drive for fix. It will install a Windows boot loader to your Windows drive and from BIOS you can always boot Windows directly.
> You can also do the same from a Windows repair CD or flash drive. Often the auto repair requires 3 times to fix everything, but all you need is the fixMBR command from the recovery console terminal.
> 
> I do not suggest removing grub from your data drive or sdb. With boot loaders, you just overwrite with a new boot loader. The grub2 boot loader in sdb will not be used. The space is reserved for boot loaders and does not interfere with anything. There are commands to write zero back into MBR, but it is very low level and any typo can then cause huge problems. Best just to leave it.


Ok thanks. During the auto fix that broke my windows drives, i noticed that it created a new partition on my windows drive and set that to bootable. Should i delete this partition or just leave everything as is and follow your suggestion? It also added both the original partition and the new partition it created to grub, but neither actually boots windows.

----------


## oldfred

Windows always wants its boot files on the drive you set in BIOS to boot from. So you should have BIOS set to boot from Windows drive. Rarely would you want Windows boot files on a different drive.
It should not have created a separate partition. Normal new installs of Windows 7 do that, but if you have a partition with the boot flag like over installing Vista, then Windows 7 will install and boot from one partition.

Grub always defaults to install to sda, which usually is the BIOS boot drive but not always where you want it.

----------


## wmdvanzyl

> Windows always wants its boot files on the drive you set in BIOS to boot from.


I don't know that much about drives/mbrs/partitions/, so i might  use the wrong semantics when describing my issues, but as far as i know, this worked without a problem. I was booting windows from grub which was installed on the ubuntu drive just fine. 




> So you should have BIOS set to boot from Windows drive. Rarely would you want Windows boot files on a different drive.


Why? I didn't work that way before. I want to have grub installed on the ubuntu drive and have it boot windows from there. But i suppose i will try anything at this time.




> It should not have created a separate partition.


But it did. So should i leave that partition there or what should i do?




> Grub always defaults to install to sda, which usually is the BIOS boot drive but not always where you want it.


I was very careful to not install grub in sda, but rather in sdc. I have no idea what this Boot-Repair app did.


I will try this:




> Use Boot-Repair and uncheck auto fix, but then check update MBR. Then  choose Windows and your sda drive for fix. It will install a Windows  boot loader to your Windows drive and from BIOS you can always boot  Windows directly.


This did not work:




> You can also do the same from a Windows repair CD or flash drive. Often  the auto repair requires 3 times to fix everything, but all you need is  the fixMBR command from the recovery console terminal.


This is my current result from running Boot Repair's boot info summary.



```
 Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 27Sep2013]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Windows 7/8/2012 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 1 for /boot/grub.
 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 94 for .

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /grldr /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /grldr

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 7
    Boot files:        /grldr /bootmgr /Boot/BCD 
                       /Windows/System32/winload.exe /grldr

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 7/2008: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.04 
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab 
                       /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1               2,048       206,847       204,800   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda2    *        206,848   976,771,071   976,564,224   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1               2,048   976,769,023   976,766,976   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS


Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdc: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders, total 117231408 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdc1    *          2,048   117,229,567   117,227,520  83 Linux


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/sda1        B406D88C06D850CA                       ntfs       System Reserved
/dev/sda2        106EE1646EE142D8                       ntfs       
/dev/sdb1        247AD0ED7AD0BD2C                       ntfs       Data
/dev/sdc1        c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee   ext4       Ubuntu_SSD

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sdc1        /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro)


=========================== sdc1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd2,msdos1'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=10
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
	set gfxpayload="${1}"
	if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
		set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
	else
		set vt_handoff=
	fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
recordfail
	load_video
	gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='hd2,msdos1'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	fi
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-advanced-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-19-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-19-generic-recovery-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.8.0-19-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-41-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.5.0-41-generic-advanced-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.5.0-41-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-41-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-41-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.5.0-41-generic-recovery-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.5.0-41-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-41-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-54-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.2.0-54-generic-advanced-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-54-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-54-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-54-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.2.0-54-generic-recovery-c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee' {
	recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		insmod part_msdos
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd2,msdos1'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-54-generic ...'
		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-54-generic
	}
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='hd2,msdos1'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	fi
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='hd2,msdos1'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1  c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee
	fi
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-B406D88C06D850CA' {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='hd0,msdos1'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  B406D88C06D850CA
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root B406D88C06D850CA
	fi
	chainloader +1
}
menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-106EE1646EE142D8' {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='hd0,msdos2'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  106EE1646EE142D8
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 106EE1646EE142D8
	fi
	chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sdc1/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
# / was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdc1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

  12.284545898 = 13.190430720   boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1
  20.151393890 = 21.637394432   boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img                     1
   7.497703552 = 8.050597888    boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic                  1
  13.826110840 = 14.845673472   boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic                  1
   7.552841187 = 8.109801472    boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic                  2
   7.552841187 = 8.109801472    vmlinuz                                        2
  13.881412506 = 14.905053184   boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-54-generic               2
   8.050228119 = 8.643866624    boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-41-generic               2
   9.562900543 = 10.268086272   boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic               1
   9.562900543 = 10.268086272   initrd.img                                     1
   9.562900543 = 10.268086272   initrd.img.old                                 1

=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

cat: write error: Broken pipe

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2013-10-15__10h08 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
boot-sav version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~raring
boot-sav-extra version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
boot-repair is executed in installed-session (Ubuntu 13.04, raring, Ubuntu, x86_64)
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7

=================== os-prober:
/dev/sdc1:The OS now in use - Ubuntu 13.04 CurrentSession:linux
/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
/dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain

=================== blkid:
/dev/sda1: LABEL="System Reserved" UUID="B406D88C06D850CA" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda2: UUID="106EE1646EE142D8" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="Data" UUID="247AD0ED7AD0BD2C" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sdc1: LABEL="Ubuntu_SSD" UUID="c3286320-55d6-4fcf-bebd-e75ed6688aee" TYPE="ext4"


2 disks with OS, 3 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 2 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.


=================== /etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 24 19:05 grub.d
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7541 Apr  9  2013 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5974 Apr  9  2013 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11381 Apr  9  2013 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Apr  9  2013 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1688 Dec  5  2012 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10976 Apr  9  2013 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Apr  9  2013 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Apr  9  2013 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Apr  9  2013 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Apr  9  2013 README




=================== /etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
This installed-session is not in EFI-mode.
SecureBoot disabled.


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sdc1	: sdc,	not-sepboot,	grubenv-ok	grub2,	grub-pc ,	update-grub,	64,	with-boot,	is-os,	not--efi--part,	fstab-without-boot,	fstab-without-efi,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	apt-get,	grub-install,	with--usr,	fstab-without-usr,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	not-far,	.
sda1	: sda,	not-sepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	is-os,	not--efi--part,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	bootmgr,	is-winboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	not-far,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda2	: sda,	not-sepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	is-os,	not--efi--part,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	haswinload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	bootmgr,	is-winboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	farbios,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda2.
sdb1	: sdb,	not-sepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	not--efi--part,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	farbios,	/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1.

sdc	: not-GPT,	BIOSboot-not-needed,	has-no-EFIpart, 	not-usb,	has-os,	2048 sectors * 512 bytes
sda	: not-GPT,	BIOSboot-not-needed,	has-no-EFIpart, 	not-usb,	has-os,	2048 sectors * 512 bytes
sdb	: not-GPT,	BIOSboot-not-needed,	has-no-EFIpart, 	not-usb,	no-os,	2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA ST3500418AS (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  106MB  105MB  primary  ntfs
2      106MB   500GB  500GB  primary  ntfs         boot


Model: ATA ST500DM002-1BD14 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 500GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  500GB  500GB  primary  ntfs


Model: ATA Corsair CSSD-F60 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdc: 60.0GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  60.0GB  60.0GB  primary  ext4         boot

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:500GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA ST3500418AS;
1:1049kB:106MB:105MB:ntfs::;
2:106MB:500GB:500GB:ntfs::boot;

BYT;
/dev/sdb:500GB:scsi:512:4096:msdos:ATA ST500DM002-1BD14;
1:1049kB:500GB:500GB:ntfs::;

BYT;
/dev/sdc:60.0GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA Corsair CSSD-F60;
1:1049kB:60.0GB:60.0GB:ext4::boot;


=================== mount:
/dev/sdc1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/willie/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=willie)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdb1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdc (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdc1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  alarm ashmem autofs binder block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom cdrw char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri dvd dvdrw ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse hidraw0 hidraw1 hidraw2 hidraw3 hpet input kmsg kvm log mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null oldmem port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sdb sdb1 sdc sdc1 sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom usb vga_arbiter vhost-net watchdog zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 1f 03 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  55 21 00 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |U!..............|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  ca 50 d8 06 8c d8 06 b4  |.........P......|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 d2 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  40 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |@.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a e9 6a 01  |U...h..fa.....j.|
00000110  90 90 66 60 1e 06 66 a1  11 00 66 03 06 1c 00 1e  |..f`..f...f.....|
00000120  66 68 00 00 00 00 66 50  06 53 68 01 00 68 10 00  |fh....fP.Sh..h..|
00000130  b4 42 8a 16 0e 00 16 1f  8b f4 cd 13 66 59 5b 5a  |.B..........fY[Z|
00000140  66 59 66 59 1f 0f 82 16  00 66 ff 06 11 00 03 16  |fYfY.....f......|
00000150  0f 00 8e c2 ff 0e 16 00  75 bc 07 1f 66 61 c3 a0  |........u...fa..|
00000160  f8 01 e8 08 00 a0 fb 01  e8 02 00 eb fe b4 01 8b  |................|
00000170  f0 ac 3c 00 74 09 b4 0e  bb 07 00 cd 10 eb f2 c3  |..<.t...........|
00000180  0d 0a 41 20 64 69 73 6b  20 72 65 61 64 20 65 72  |..A disk read er|
00000190  72 6f 72 20 6f 63 63 75  72 72 65 64 00 0d 0a 42  |ror occurred...B|
000001a0  4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20 69  73 20 6d 69 73 73 69 6e  |OOTMGR is missin|
000001b0  67 00 0d 0a 42 4f 4f 54  4d 47 52 20 69 73 20 63  |g...BOOTMGR is c|
000001c0  6f 6d 70 72 65 73 73 65  64 00 0d 0a 50 72 65 73  |ompressed...Pres|
000001d0  73 20 43 74 72 6c 2b 41  6c 74 2b 44 65 6c 20 74  |s Ctrl+Alt+Del t|
000001e0  6f 20 72 65 73 74 61 72  74 0d 0a 00 00 00 00 00  |o restart.......|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  80 9d b2 ca 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda2
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 28 03 00  |........?....(..|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 2f 35 3a 00 00 00 00  |........./5:....|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  d8 42 e1 6e 64 e1 6e 10  |.........B.nd.n.|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.|
00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20  |t.............A |
00000190  64 69 73 6b 20 72 65 61  64 20 65 72 72 6f 72 20  |disk read error |
000001a0  6f 63 63 75 72 72 65 64  00 0d 0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d  |occurred...BOOTM|
000001b0  47 52 20 69 73 20 6d 69  73 73 69 6e 67 00 0d 0a  |GR is missing...|
000001c0  42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20  69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70 72  |BOOTMGR is compr|
000001d0  65 73 73 65 64 00 0d 0a  50 72 65 73 73 20 43 74  |essed...Press Ct|
000001e0  72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b 44  65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72 65  |rl+Alt+Del to re|
000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a9 be d6 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sdb1
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 47 38 3a 00 00 00 00  |.........G8:....|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  2c bd d0 7a ed d0 7a 24  |........,..z..z$|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.|
00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20  |t.............A |
00000190  64 69 73 6b 20 72 65 61  64 20 65 72 72 6f 72 20  |disk read error |
000001a0  6f 63 63 75 72 72 65 64  00 0d 0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d  |occurred...BOOTM|
000001b0  47 52 20 69 73 20 6d 69  73 73 69 6e 67 00 0d 0a  |GR is missing...|
000001c0  42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52 20  69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70 72  |BOOTMGR is compr|
000001d0  65 73 73 65 64 00 0d 0a  50 72 65 73 73 20 43 74  |essed...Press Ct|
000001e0  72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b 44  65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72 65  |rl+Alt+Del to re|
000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a9 be d6 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.|
00000200

=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/sdc1      ext4       55G   14G   40G  26% /
none           tmpfs     4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
udev           devtmpfs  3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs     797M  860K  796M   1% /run
none           tmpfs     5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs     3.9G   92K  3.9G   1% /run/shm
none           tmpfs     100M   16K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sda1      fuseblk   100M   26M   75M  26% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda2      fuseblk   466G  294G  173G  63% /mnt/boot-sav/sda2
/dev/sdb1      fuseblk   466G  247G  219G  53% /mnt/boot-sav/sdb1

=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6e9eec47

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1            2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2   *      206848   976771071   488282112    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x630c492c

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1            2048   976769023   488383488    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdc: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders, total 117231408 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x000c32de

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *        2048   117229567    58613760   83  Linux


User choice: Is sdc (60.0GB) a removable disk? no

=================== Default settings
Recommended-Repair
This setting would reinstall the grub2 of sdc1 into the MBRs of all disks (except USB without OS).
The boot flag would be placed on sdb1.
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s

=================== Settings chosen by the user
Custom-Repair
This setting will reinstall the grub2 of sdc1 into the MBR of sdc.
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s


Unhide GRUB boot menu in sdc1/etc/default/grub
grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3,grub-install (GRUB) 2.

Reinstall the GRUB of sdc1 into the MBR of sdc
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install /dev/sdc: exit code of grub-install /dev/sdc:0

update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-41-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-41-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-54-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
Unhide GRUB boot menu in sdc1/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.
Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sdc (60.0GB) disk!
```

----------


## wmdvanzyl

FIXED!!!

Your advice worked! Thanks!!!

----------


## oldfred

You have Windows boot loader in sda and grub in sdc. If you go into BIOS and choose the sdc drive as default boot drive, does that not boot grub and then from grub menu you should be able to boot Windows.
You can also test direct booting of Windows either by changing BIOS or using your one time boot key (f12 on my system) to choose a different boot drive.

You do show boot files in both sda1 & sda2 and boot flag on sda2. Windows repairs and boots the partition with the boot flag so I would expect sda2 to be the one that boots. The sda1 may also boot. Grub will give you both as boot choices since it does not use boot flag but looks for boot files.

If Windows does not boot for any reason, you should use the direct boot from sda. Windows repair console is in sda1, so I so not think f8 will get you into Windows repairs unless you change boot flag back to sda1. Still best to have a separate Windows repairCD or flash anyway. And then if Windows does not work it needs more fixes, often chkdsk. 

Grub will only be able to boot a working Windows.

You show /grldr in both sda1 & sda2 which is grub4dos, usually from an install of EasyBCD.

----------


## Kris_Kealiher

I installed 13.04 the other day on my Dell Inspiron 17r laptop. It came pre-installed with Windows 8. Using the instructions that I found here: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/201...e-windows.html I was able to successfully install Ubuntu. However, I can now no longer boot into Windows 8. I ran Boot Repair and still have the same issue. Additionally, when I restart and press F12 to get into the startup options, selecting the Windows Boot Menu option still loads Ubuntu.

Here is the code from the Boot Repair that I ran:



```
Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 27Sep2013]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  FAT32
    Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts 
                       at sector 0. But according to the info from fdisk, 
                       sda1 starts at sector 2048.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.10 
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1 1,953,525,167 1,953,525,167  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048       194,559       192,512 EFI System partition
/dev/sda2         194,560 1,937,039,359 1,936,844,800 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda3   1,937,039,360 1,953,523,711    16,484,352 Swap partition (Linux)

"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/sda1        753C-64F2                              vfat       
/dev/sda2        72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847   ext4       
/dev/sda3        a2c607e1-5763-4a75-8c64-f4121fe423eb   swap       

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/sda2        /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro)


=========================== sda2/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,gpt2'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=10
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
recordfail
    load_video
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,gpt2'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
    fi
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-12-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-12-generic-advanced-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt2'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-12-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-12-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-12-generic-recovery-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt2'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-12-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-31-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-31-generic-advanced-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt2'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-31-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-31-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-31-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-31-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.8.0-31-generic-recovery-72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,gpt2'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.8.0-31-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-31-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-31-generic
    }
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda2/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
# / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
#UUID=753C-64F2  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults        0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
UUID=a2c607e1-5763-4a75-8c64-f4121fe423eb none            swap    sw              0       0
UUID=753C-64F2    /boot/efi    vfat    defaults    0    1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda2: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)


========= Devices which don't seem to have a corresponding hard drive: =========

sdb 

=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

cat: /tmp/BootInfo-QEMHzX4o/Tmp_Log: No such file or directory

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2013-10-18__13h53 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
boot-sav version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa45~raring
boot-sav-extra version : 3.199~ppa31~raring
boot-repair is executed in installed-session (Ubuntu 13.10, saucy, Ubuntu, x86_64)
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== os-prober:
/dev/sda2:The OS now in use - Ubuntu 13.10 CurrentSession:linux

=================== blkid:
/dev/sda1: UUID="753C-64F2" TYPE="vfat"
/dev/sda2: UUID="72c3c933-a0fc-4237-93ed-51e3c2f47847" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda3: UUID="a2c607e1-5763-4a75-8c64-f4121fe423eb" TYPE="swap"


1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== /etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Oct 18 10:35 grub.d
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7850 Oct 10 13:48 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5949 Aug 15 04:26 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11479 Oct 10 13:48 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Apr  9  2013 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1798 Jun 17 05:52 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11531 Oct 10 13:48 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Apr  9  2013 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Apr  9  2013 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Apr  9  2013 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Apr  9  2013 README




=================== /etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



/boot/efi detected in the fstab of sda2: UUID=753C-64F2     (sda1)
Presence of EFI/Microsoft file detected: /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
Presence of EFI/Microsoft file detected: /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi

efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000B,000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b20699b27e1a34f488e97534d40523c1d
Boot0003* Hard Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25bf5b01cc8ce8e9841b3a8fb94b6dfefee
Boot0004* USB Storage Device    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6895f49a99882e4bb0da03ec784d2828
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b3750dce1249e1748876bee5d3f25ebfb
Boot0006* Network    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6567de8ee595634d842b325e6a43510b
Boot0007* Network Boot    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b1b7f7356e3475744a9a6ed8e91832083
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager    HD(1,800,fa000,9bf887b2-2bf7-485a-9e7c-92f23c9dd34a)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...H................
Boot000B* ubuntu    HD(1,800,2f000,4312fd2c-cc34-4875-af0f-3f929579f876)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)
=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this installed-session.
SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com)


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda2    : sda,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ok    grub2,    grub-efi ,    update-grub,    64,    with-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    fstab-without-boot,    fstab-has-goodEFI,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    apt-get,    grub-install,    with--usr,    fstab-without-usr,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    .
sda1    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    is-correct-EFI,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    not-far,    /boot/efi.

sda    : GPT,    no-BIOS_boot,    has-correctEFI,     not-usb,    has-os,    2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA ST1000LM024 HN-M (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags
1      1049kB  99.6MB  98.6MB  fat32                 boot
2      99.6MB  992GB   992GB   ext4                  msftdata
3      992GB   1000GB  8440MB  linux-swap(v1)

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:1000GB:scsi:512:512:gpt:ATA ST1000LM024 HN-M;
1:1049kB:99.6MB:98.6MB:fat32::boot;
2:99.6MB:992GB:992GB:ext4::msftdata;
3:992GB:1000GB:8440MB:linux-swap(v1)::;


=================== mount:
/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
none on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw)
/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=krisper)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse hidraw0 hidraw1 hpet input kmsg kvm log mapper mcelog mei mem net network_latency network_throughput null port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill roccatkoneplus0 rtc rtc0 rts51x1 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sdb sg0 sg1 sg2 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom usb v4l vga_arbiter vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control
ls /boot/efi/1:

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 58 90 6d 6b 64 6f 73  66 73 00 00 02 01 20 00  |.X.mkdosfs.... .|
00000010  02 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 00 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 f0 02 00 c9 05 00 00  00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  01 00 06 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  00 01 29 f2 64 3c 75 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |..).d<u         |
00000050  20 20 46 41 54 33 32 20  20 20 0e 1f be 77 7c ac  |  FAT32   ...w|.|
00000060  22 c0 74 0b 56 b4 0e bb  07 00 cd 10 5e eb f0 32  |".t.V.......^..2|
00000070  e4 cd 16 cd 19 eb fe 54  68 69 73 20 69 73 20 6e  |.......This is n|
00000080  6f 74 20 61 20 62 6f 6f  74 61 62 6c 65 20 64 69  |ot a bootable di|
00000090  73 6b 2e 20 20 50 6c 65  61 73 65 20 69 6e 73 65  |sk.  Please inse|
000000a0  72 74 20 61 20 62 6f 6f  74 61 62 6c 65 20 66 6c  |rt a bootable fl|
000000b0  6f 70 70 79 20 61 6e 64  0d 0a 70 72 65 73 73 20  |oppy and..press |
000000c0  61 6e 79 20 6b 65 79 20  74 6f 20 74 72 79 20 61  |any key to try a|
000000d0  67 61 69 6e 20 2e 2e 2e  20 0d 0a 00 00 00 00 00  |gain ... .......|
000000e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/sda2      ext4      909G  4.7G  859G   1% /
none           tmpfs     4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
udev           devtmpfs  3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs     785M  1.2M  784M   1% /run
none           tmpfs     5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs     3.9G  152K  3.9G   1% /run/shm
none           tmpfs     100M   52K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sda1      vfat       93M  485K   93M   1% /boot/efi

=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x78fde4ec

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1  1953525167   976762583+  ee  GPT


EFI detected. Please check the options.

=================== Recommended repair
Recommended-Repair
This setting will reinstall the grub-efi of sda2, using the following options:        sda1/boot/efi,
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    backup-and-rename-efi-files fake-ms-efi


rm /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb
rm /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb
rm /boot/efi/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb
Mount sda1 on /boot/efi
ls /boot/efi/1:
grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-19ubuntu2,grub-install (GRUB) 2.

efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000B,000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b20699b27e1a34f488e97534d40523c1d
Boot0003* Hard Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25bf5b01cc8ce8e9841b3a8fb94b6dfefee
Boot0004* USB Storage Device    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6895f49a99882e4bb0da03ec784d2828
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b3750dce1249e1748876bee5d3f25ebfb
Boot0006* Network    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6567de8ee595634d842b325e6a43510b
Boot0007* Network Boot    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b1b7f7356e3475744a9a6ed8e91832083
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager    HD(1,800,fa000,9bf887b2-2bf7-485a-9e7c-92f23c9dd34a)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...H................
Boot000B* ubuntu    HD(1,800,2f000,4312fd2c-cc34-4875-af0f-3f929579f876)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)

uname -r
Kernel: 3.11.0-12-generic

Reinstall the grub-efi of sda2
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi : BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive
Boot0003* Hard Drive
Boot0004* USB Storage Device
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive
Boot0006* Network
Boot0007* Network Boot
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager
BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000B,000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive
Boot0003* Hard Drive
Boot0004* USB Storage Device
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive
Boot0006* Network
Boot0007* Network Boot
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager
Boot000B* ubuntu
exit code of grub-install :0
ls /boot/efi/1:
df /dev/sda1
cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda1
cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda1
cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
ls /boot/efi/1:
Add /boot/efi efi entries in /etc/grub.d/25_custom

efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000B,000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b20699b27e1a34f488e97534d40523c1d
Boot0003* Hard Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25bf5b01cc8ce8e9841b3a8fb94b6dfefee
Boot0004* USB Storage Device    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6895f49a99882e4bb0da03ec784d2828
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b3750dce1249e1748876bee5d3f25ebfb
Boot0006* Network    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6567de8ee595634d842b325e6a43510b
Boot0007* Network Boot    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b1b7f7356e3475744a9a6ed8e91832083
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager    HD(1,800,fa000,9bf887b2-2bf7-485a-9e7c-92f23c9dd34a)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...H................
Boot000B* ubuntu    HD(1,800,2f000,4312fd2c-cc34-4875-af0f-3f929579f876)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)

efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 000B
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000B,000A,0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008,0009
Boot0000  Setup
Boot0001  Boot Menu
Boot0002* Removable Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b20699b27e1a34f488e97534d40523c1d
Boot0003* Hard Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25bf5b01cc8ce8e9841b3a8fb94b6dfefee
Boot0004* USB Storage Device    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6895f49a99882e4bb0da03ec784d2828
Boot0005* CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b3750dce1249e1748876bee5d3f25ebfb
Boot0006* Network    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6567de8ee595634d842b325e6a43510b
Boot0007* Network Boot    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b1b7f7356e3475744a9a6ed8e91832083
Boot0008  Diagnostics
Boot0009  Change boot mode setting
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager    HD(1,800,fa000,9bf887b2-2bf7-485a-9e7c-92f23c9dd34a)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...H................
Boot000B* ubuntu    HD(1,800,2f000,4312fd2c-cc34-4875-af0f-3f929579f876)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)

update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-31-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-31-generic
Unhide GRUB boot menu in sda2/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.


The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 13.10] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)
```

----------


## galuquetta

Hi, i have a Lenovo ThinkCentre M71 and i Can't install Ubuntu. Even with Boot-Rescue. Doesnt work.
The EFI doesnt boot.

This is the log from Boot-rescue.

https://db.tt/72dnP4p9

Please help.

Thank you all.

----------


## oldfred

@Kris_Kealiher
You only show Linux install. Only your efi partition stil shows Windows boot files. I think you chose the erase entire drive (in RED) option when installing. You also erased the vendor recovery, so you can only restore Windows from your backups. If no backups you may be able to get a recovery DVD (not full installer) to restore system from your vendor for a nominal charge.

       @galuquetta 
BootOrder: 0000,0007,0008,000A,0002,0001,0009
Boot0000* Hard Drive	BIOS(2,0,00)Generic Flash Disk 8.07.
Boot0001* CentOS	HD(1,800,64000,e1d767c5-9bd3-47d6-9ed1-c973f9a5e7d1)File(EFIredhatgrub.efi)
Boot0002* ubuntu	HD(1,800,f3800,84c9c383-c2c2-4c83-b077-c6ac97f39380)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)

It looks like you are booting in BIOS/CSM mode not UEFI. You need to turn UEFI on, but keep secure boot off and choose the ubuntu entry. Since you have Mint I do not know if entry is from Mint or previous install of Ubuntu?
Never seen this error, but it seems to be that your UEFI is not correct. Make sure you have downloaded the most current version from vendor. And if error persists, you may be able to manually edit the entry.

 chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 efibootmgr -v
 Warning  : Boot000a is not EFI 1.10 compliant (lowercase hex in name)
 Warning  : please recreate these using efibootmgr to remove this warning.

----------


## SuperFreak

I ran Boot Repair because I was getting an annoying white bar accross screen when I booted. Used the recommended repair. Now computer will not boot get the following message on boot up


```
Error: Invalid Arch Independent ELF Magic   Grub> Rescue
```

Boot Repair Summary is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276785/

I think Grub needs to be updated or repaired but I don't know how to proceed

----------


## oldfred

@SuperFreak
The invalid arch is usually different versions of grub. It may be in your case you tried booting from MBR in BIOS mode as it looks like you have that. But you have a UEFI system and need to consistently boot hard drive(s) in UEFI mode. Unless you install completely another install on another drive in BIOS mode should you ever boot in BIOS mode.

Your fstab shows the mounting of the efi boot partition, so that tells me you have a UEFI boot even though you have grub in MBR and a bios_grub partition. It then depends on which version of grub you last installed manually or with Boot-Repair. You use grub-efi for UEFI booting and grub-pc for BIOS booting and grub-efi will add the mount of the efi partition in fstab, so on updates it will update the entries in the efi partition.

I see you have one large video partition in sdc1 of 4TB. While videos may be the exception that is ok, I normally do not suggest extremely large partitions that we now can have just because drives have become that large. While drives will fail, more often we see corruption issues where a power failure or abnormal shutdown needs fsck. But sometimes that does not work or other tools are required. If smaller partition then repairs are quicker or only half of data may need to be restored from that backup.
So best to have good backups both for drive failure or corruption issues.

----------


## SuperFreak

OK I tried Boot repair again with EFi enabled I believe (see screenshot). My new pastebin summary is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277197/
I will try rebooting and see what happens

----------


## SuperFreak

On reboot I get the same Grub rescue> message
Is there a setting in Boot repair I need to tick off to make this work?

----------


## oldfred

It looks like you may want to change your default boot order in UEFI. Your want 0000 or ubuntu to be first.

 BootOrder: 0004,0002,0003,0000,0005,0001
Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,800,7d000,5c43126f-d515-4afa-80ff-1129fa47e12a)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)

----------


## SuperFreak

I believe that is the boot order I am using (see attachment)> I think perhaps that Boot Repair changed something in my computer that has caused boot to Ubuntu to fail

----------


## SuperFreak

I believe that is the boot order I am using (see attachment)> I think perhaps that Boot Repair changed something in my computer that has caused boot to Ubuntu to fail

sorry picture is hard to make out but the boot priority shows Ubuntu first

----------


## oldfred

Unless you booted Boot-Repair in BIOS mode and it converted back to BIOS, it seems like you should be ok?
I might try Boot-Repair again and make sure you boot it in UEFI mode. 
You get grub menu when booting Ubuntu live installer in UEFI mode. And you get purple accessiblity screen with tiny icons at bottom if booting in BIOS mode.
Screens shown here:
       Shows install with screen shots.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

----------


## SuperFreak

I am not using the boot repair cd but have temporily installed it on my Live Ubuntu. So as I showed in previous screenshot boot repair appeared to be in EFI mode(use standard EFI File checked). I notice that the Boot Repair has an option of backing up files; is that done automatically in which case could I restore things back to an earlier state? Where would the back up file be? and how do I restore it?

Truly lost here

I think I am booting Live in UEFI mode as the grub menu comes up (try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc)

I am assuming UEFI sees my ubuntu install as it is one of the boot options

----------


## SuperFreak

Would it make sense to purge Grub before I reinstall it in boot repair

Purged Grub here is new Boot Repair summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277759/

----------


## SuperFreak

Breathing sigh of Relief  :Wink: 

Purging Grub and reinstalling has fixed my computer

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair says it reinstalled in UEFI mode.

Are you still getting a grub rescue?

This user was able to boot, but need configfile at grub error?? This was kubuntu, yours would be ubuntu.
configfile (hd0,gpt1)/efi/kubuntu/grub.cfg
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181753

----------


## SuperFreak

No grub recue message. I am getting EFI boot and it is working now, Thanks  :Wink: 

Purging Grub before reinstalling seemed to fix matters

----------


## hufftracey

I've been running Linux for a few days now and everything has been going great until I left work. I closed my laptop and came home opened it up and it wouldn't start back up. It boots to the command line and I have to login and run startx. After that it boots to a black screen with just the pointer. I've tried to repair packages and finally use the boot-repair tool with no luck. Here's the link to the results. Any ideas?

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303676/

----------


## omclandscaping

Hi there all.  Have down loaded and installed Ubuntu 13.10 yesterday as an upgrade from LTS 12.04 alongside windows XP.  Great OS.  Have lost mulitple boot screen however and logs straight to Ubuntu.  Is the boot tool the one to use to repair this too.  Sorry if this has already been mentioned before.  Did the uograde via ISO on USB by the way.

Thanks for any replies.

----------


## piwakkio

Hello, i have some problem with my *buntu installation and as suggested in this wiki i'm asking for advice.

I had a sistem with Windows 7 installed on disk A and disk B for storage, i decided to install also a *buntu distro on disk A and keep a dual boot, so i downloaded the 13.04 ISO, putted it in a USB and tried to resize Windows partition and install my new OS.
Everything seemed to go well until, at the end of the installation an error on writing the boot partiton happened.

I tried to reinstall the OS many times, erased Windows, changed installation disk from A to B but nothing has worked. Seems to me that the boot sector is somehow unwritable for *buntu, but even formatting the drive (then, in my mind, bringing back the device at a "factory state") the error remain.

This is my actual situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196339/

Any help or advice it's truly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@hufftracey
If you can boot to command line, then Boot-Repair cannot usually fix it, or the most it could do is add a boot-parameter to grub to help. Did you install additional video drivers or make some other changes? Seems like a video issue, or settings of something within your system configuration?

@omclandscaping
Try this:
sudo update-grub
If that does not work post link to BootInfo report from Boot-Repair. 

@piwakkio
I prefer to keep each system on separate hard drives if you do have more than one drive. Then you can also have each totally separate with its own boot loader in the MBR, if BIOS booting.
What system is this? I see sdb is gpt.
Windows only boots from gpt drives with UEFI. Ubuntu will boot from gpt drive with BIOS or UEFI. And both systems only boot from MBR(msdos) partitioned systems with BIOS.
I do not have UEFI but have booted XP from MBR drive with Ubuntu booting from gpt drive. Old XP did not even read gpt drives, but you can use Windows to read gpt drives if a partition is NTFS even if booting in BIOS mode from a different drive.

What system is this? Is it a newer system with UEFI?
With gpt you need either an efi partition at start of drive for UEFI boot, or a small unformatted bios_grub partition for grub2's boot file. Actually if creating gpt I suggest creating both as it can be difficult to create efi partition at beginning of drive later if you want UEFI or move drive to a system with UEFI and do not want to totally reformat.

If system is UEFI, you do need to install both Windows and Ubuntu in same boot mode, either both UEFI or both BIOS to easily dual boot. 
If system is just BIOS, you can use MBR partitioning for Windows and gpt for Ubuntu, but then need the bios_grub partition to install grub2 on gpt drive. 

       For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home or /mnt/data if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt -  all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 250 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

   Depending on how much memory you have you may not absolutely need swap but having some is still recommended. I do not hibernate (boots fast enough for me) but if hibernating then you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if dual booting with windows a shared NTFS partition is also recommended. But you usually cannot create that as part of the install, just leave some space. Or partition in advance (recommended).
One advantage of partitioning in advance is that the installer will use the swap space to speed up the install. Thanks Herman for the tip.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
suggested partitions for just Ubuntu on 3TB drive.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/33643...rtition-scheme
Another advanced suggestion from TheFu with Multiple / (root) - Post #5 similar to what I actually do
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170308
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534

----------


## pablo.fiumara

Post written in wrong thread.

I am sorry.

----------


## oldfred

Not sure, but from what I know the tool just removes an install and wants to install a new boot loader for whatever you have left. 
If you uninstall everything some boot loader will still be in the MBR, BIOS will boot and then you will get a boot error as boot loader in MBR has to find more boot code in an install and it will not find it.

----------


## Redalien0304

Latest Version of Boot-Repair-Disk is missing terminal for me. the 64-bit version. anyone else seen this?

----------


## oldfred

Few look at a mega-thread like this.

I thought I saw a similar complaint in another thread in the last week. So it may be a bug in Ubuntu?

----------


## Redalien0304

Ok i have Confirmed a bug (in my opinion) in Boot-Repair-Disk 64 bit 2013 Edition. I re-downloaded & put on usb to test. 
There is no lxterminal installed on the Livecd. XTerm UXTerm are the terminals Installed. Cannot copy & paste to them, Makes boot changes harder. Has anyone else noticed this ??

----------


## sudodus

Let us wait for _YannBuntu_ to answer about Boot-Repair-Disk 64 bit 2013 Edition. (I have only used previous versions.)

But you _can_ copy and paste the linux way with _xterm_. _Mark_ the text pressing the left button of the mouse (or touchpad) and move the mouse (or finger), and _paste_ with a middle-click in the same or another window. The marked content will be pasted at the cursor position. If there is no middle button, click the left and right buttons at the same time to paste.

----------


## Redalien0304

Got a Response from The Boot-Repair Team On Boot-Repair-Disk. Said Thank You for the Suggestion. Will try to add lxterminal in next ISOs.  So hopefully will be in next Update.

----------


## trevorrr.rice

So I have finally installed Ubuntu after a few weeks of trying; but when I went to re-boot my computer after the install, the GRUB menu did not appear.  I went back into Ubuntu using my liveUSB and ran boot-repair with the following results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6344071/

My computer still boots straight to Windows even after the repair.

Any ideas why?

----------


## oldfred

@trevorrr.rice
This says ubuntu is first. From UEFI menu do you see these boot options an clicking on Ubuntu work?

BootOrder: 0002,0000,0001
Boot0000* EFI USB Device
Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0002* ubuntu

----------


## bob.estes

I had some problems upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10.
After removing x11-*-video-nouveu (I forgot the exact name), the upgrade seemed to be running corrently.
I returned later and had lot s of errors on t he screen, the upgrade window seemed to have crashed and I think I'm halfway between a 13.04 and 13.10 system right now.

I was just about to give up and do a fresh install (I hvae  UEFI boot and LVW based system with /root on an SSD partition), and got an error message I hadn't seen yet:

  /grub/x86_64-efi/notmal.mod not found

Searching, I had some hope that I could use boot-repair to fix it.

But that process failed and the Boot repair site suggests sending my URL here before giving up:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392280

Any advice?

My machine won't do much of anything right now.
I can boot into recovery mode and to a root prompt, but any other selection from that menu causes a few messages related to mounting my partitions and then hangs, as does a dhcp init from the root option (trying to get network connectivity).

A few other messages I've seen are 

  AE_NOT_FOUND ...

and 

fseek /var [772] terminated w/ status 1
recovering journal

The fseek went away after I did them from the root prompt.

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

I do not know about LVM.
Normally if you wanted to fix major errors you would chroot into a system and then run many fixes which often works. But I do not even know how to chroot into a LVM install. 
Chroot is booting with a working system and CHanging ROOT, so you can update or install.

I thought Boot-Repair had a way to chroot and offer suggestions but do not know if with LVM.

I do not think any of the standard chroot have examples with LVM.
 To chroot, you need the same 32bit or 64 bit kernel. Best to use same version.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
drs305 chroot to purge & reinstall grub2
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
kansasnoob- full chroot one line version with &&---- change sda3 to your install
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...2&postcount=10
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470597
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot

----------


## bob.estes

I spent a few hours yesterday and today and wasn't looking to more of the same, so I reinstalled 13.10 from scratch.  Thanks!

----------


## gonzakloperu

Hello, my Toshiba Satellite fall just during a software installation and after thar I couldn't enter my Ubuntu-Saucy partition. By googling I tried fsck -fy /dev/sdb3 and it got worse (couldn't even get to grub!). I tried Boot-Repair without success (now it enter the win partition but doesn't start). The Boot-Repair Summary is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398110/. Do you have any idea what can I do?

----------


## oldfred

@gonzakloperu
Boot-Repair is reporting your Windows is 98% full. Did you shrink it too much to make room for Linux? Windows needs 30% free space to work well and at 10% free it slows to a crawl and you may have difficulty running a defrag.

You also show lots of PBR or partition boot sector fixes. You need to run chkdsk on sdb2 until there are no errors. And after any resize it need chkdsk run immediately. Always best to resize Windows from inside Windows using Windows tools, but create partitions with gparted or during install.

Partition table seems to be saying sdb3 is Linux but PBR is saying it is Windows? Unless you have data you want to recover probably best to reformat and reinstall Ubuntu.

I think the MBR signature is either the above conflict or that you have an extended partition with no logical partitions inside of it.

----------


## evershauke

Hi, i tried to fix my boot issues with ubuntu with the Boot-Repair Disk installed on a usb-stick. I used the recommended option but i still get the same error:

*alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not exist*

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402400/

I already tried most of the hints i found online but i'm very new to ubuntu. It could be something very obvious. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## oldfred

@evershauke
I do not see anything really wrong with install. Flash drive is showing all sorts of gpt table issues and it would not normally have gpt.

I have this in my notes, but usually it is change from IDE to AHCI.
 ALERT! /dev/disk ... does not exist." error
Boot the machine and go to BIOS configuration (F2) and change:
Advanced -> SATA Controller Mode
from "AHCI" to "Compatibility"

The other work around is to reinstall with a smaller / (root) of 10 to 25GB and use rest of drive as /home. That way all the boot files are at beginning of drive. Some BIOS and/or grub configuration seem to have that type of issue, but more common on external USB drives. You have to use Something else or manual install to create more than the default install of / & swap.

I used something else to reinstall to an existing partition, but this does not include a resize.

May be best to run fixparts on flash drive and then reinstall to that for you installer/repair flash drive.
       FixParts is the easiest way to remove the stray GPT data. GPT fdisk (gdisk or sgdisk) can do it, but the procedure's a bit more involved.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/

----------


## evershauke

Thank you very much. Your advice fixed my issues.

----------


## gmgeneral

New to linux, expert windows user. First time caller!  :Smile: 

Ran a varient of Ubuntu called Navigatrix off of a cd, and was amazed at how far linux had come since the last time I played with it.

Since I was on an old machine running XP, I decided to see if installing to the Hardrive made a difference in speed, selected the install to hard drive, machine would not boot would only give me a grub rescue prompt. I reinstalled again and now I get a error that says: attempt to read or write outside of (Hd0). Grub Rescue.....

Here is my boot-repair-disk file:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404162

Any ideas?
Thanks,
Guy
 :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@gmgeneral
Is BIOS hard drive setting at Large/LBA, but not IDE nor RAID? That sometimes makes a difference.

Also some BIOS and/or grub have issues with boot files beyond either 100 or 130GB on a drive. The only work around for that is to shrink Windows more and have either a smaller /boot or small / (root) with separate /home or shared NTFS data partition for rest of drive. All boot files or entire /boot must be inside the first 100GB  of drive.

----------


## gmgeneral

> @gmgeneral
> All boot files or entire /boot must be inside the first 100GB  of drive.


You got it! Shrunk everything up and it worked great.

This is really a different linux experience than I am used to. 

It worked out of the box on a CD boot, with WiFI wireless, video and the like, that has never happened to me before!

But most astonishing to me, and I am most thankful for. HELP when something went wrong...

You Rock Oldfred!

Guy
 :Smile:

----------


## KamiKazeKenji

My old Dell laptop has Windows XP and Ubuntu 12.04 installed. I wanted to try out Xubuntu so I installed it, but when I try to boot into it I get this error:
Error: No such device <UUID>
Error: Unknown filesystem
Error: You need to load a kernel first
I can boot into Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows just fine, just not the third partition.

I had this problem before when I tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 on the same hard drive. I thought it was because of problems with logical partitions, so I deleted that partition and started over. I ran fsck yesterday, and it seemed to check out ok. The UUIDs match as well, so I'm stumped...

I ran boot-repair but it didn't fix the problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409757/ (Note: The working ubuntu partition is /dev/sda3. The non-working one is /dev/sda2.)

----------


## oldfred

@KamiKazeKenji
Same suggestion as above in #1536 & 1537.

Boot-Repair gives the message on the last line as a warning. Sometimes system work ok, but those that do not may need all boot files inside the first 100GB of the drive. Shrink Windows, but do not shrink so much. Windows needs 30% free to work well, you are already showing 92% full and Windows should be real slow running. Houseclean, backup or move data out of sda1 to make room for a /boot for Ubuntu fully inside the first 100GB.
If need be add a NTFS data partition at end of drive and move some data there.

----------


## KamiKazeKenji

This'll take some work, but I'll give it a try. First, some questions...

My Windows partition (sda1) is 120GB, and is at the beginning of the disk. So assuming my computer can only see the first 100GB of the disk for boot, doesn't that mean that BOTH of my Ubuntu partitions wouldn't be able to boot?

Also, boot-repair suggested I make a 200MB or so boot partition. Should I do so, and move it to the front of the disk?

----------


## oldfred

The Linux boot partition does not have to be the first partition and I do not like moving Windows partitions right. Windows is very partiticular about partition sizes. And any move of a partition or major resize requires good backups.

Your first install may have worked by coincedence. If the BIOS limit is the 137GB and partition spans that, you may install and have a working system but an update moves a new boot file beyond the 137 and you wonder why it stops working.

----------


## bestinjames

i've installe secure remix 13.04(64bit) and ran the boot repair because i was unable to boot to ubuntu. But the following message appeared.
"Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Linux-Secure-Remix-64bit 20may2013 (sda4). Then try again."
but i'm unable to boot to it.
 What to do?

----------


## KamiKazeKenji

> The Linux boot partition does not have to be the first partition and I do not like moving Windows partitions right. Windows is very partiticular about partition sizes. And any move of a partition or major resize requires good backups.
> 
> Your first install may have worked by coincedence. If the BIOS limit is the 137GB and partition spans that, you may install and have a working system but an update moves a new boot file beyond the 137 and you wonder why it stops working.


Thank you for the advice. I got it working.

I made some space in my windows partition and shrank it to 100GB. I then moved my working Ubuntu partition (20GB) to the left. Then I made an extended partition for the new install - 1GB for /boot, 20GB for /, and 2GB for swap. I made sure to have the boot files within the first 137GB, and it seems to have worked!

This got me curious though. Why 137GB? It seems like a random number to me.

----------


## oldfred

There also is a bunch of other limits, I remember the 8GB one causing lots of issues.
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-4.html



> *ATA Specification (for IDE disks) - the 137 GB limit*
> At most 65536 cylinders (numbered 0-65535), 16 heads (numbered 0-15), 255 sectors/track (numbered 1-255), for a maximum total capacity of 267386880 sectors (of 512 bytes each), that is, 136902082560 bytes (137 GB). In Sept 2001, the first drives larger than this (160 GB Maxtor Diamondmax) appeared.


Then we changed from setting CHS - cylinders, heads, sectors to match hard drive in BIOS to using LBA or Large where it makes it work. Newer systems now use AHCI.

The above shows some of the issues where BIOS had to be changed and kluges added to make BIOS work. 

Now we have something new UEFI, but of course it is a lot different and many issues both by vendors, hardware drivers & Windows & Linux system configurations are being resolved.

----------


## 7LR7mKX

Hi, I was going to install Ubuntu besides my Windows 8.1, but messed it up and started using the whole drive for the installation and then I halted the installation right away. That broke my MBR and everything so I tried and found the old files (it did not need a recovery for that). And now I can see the disks and partitions from my live Ubuntu but windows can not seem to do it, unfortunately I don't have a recovery disk as well. Although the boot-repair said that it did repair my boot, it seems not. Here is my log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430391/

I've tried fixing partition table with testdisk and now I can see them which I wouldn't by the time this adventure started, thanks in advance.  :Smile: 

Edit: I think I have to find a way to tell the system that the files are present there which it can not find. Here is a picture from the startup and Windows says it can not reach the file required (efi files maybe?)



Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@7LR7mKX
It looks like you have not recovered all the Windows partitions. The same system reserved often does not show correctly as it just is unformatted space that Windows has to have.
It looks like efi partiition has standard Windows boot files, but script only shows major files needed. Folder has lots of other small files like language and others.
You main install also looks like it has the winload.exe so it may also be ok. 

It does look like you tried to install wubi. The download instructions clearly state that you cannot use wubi with gpt partitioned drives or any pre-installed Windows 8 system. Also wubi is being discontinued and the last supported version was 12.04.

       Microsoft suggested partitions including reserved partition for gpt & UEFI:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx
Older Windows info on gpt - 2008 updated 2011
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/wind.../gg463525.aspx
Windows technical info on gpt and GUIDs
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/wi...sktop/aa365449
Order on drive is important:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microso...rved_Partition

If testdisk did not recover NTFS partitions exactly to original size, you have to run chkdsk from a Windows 8 repair flash drive. All NTFS partitions have inside the PBR or partition boot sector the same start and size of partition as partition table. If they do not match it will not work. chkdsk will fix that.

----------


## 7LR7mKX

I thought having the Windows system on the drive and installing Ubuntu would solve the partition problem and went on to install it. Although I do see my partition which includes the Windows files in, I can not boot into it. I tried the boot-repair again and got an error saying it needed space +1 mb, then I ran it again so that I could get the paste. Here it says no Windows system was detected and it did not detect an .efi file which is located on sda2/shellx64.efi

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6432885/

Thank you for your response.

----------


## oldfred

Your first report showed Windows boot files in efi partition. Your new report only shows grub boot files. Did you erase the efi partition with the Windows boot files?
Boot-Repair may have saved a backup if you so specified.

You will need a Windows 8 repair Flash drive to restore Windows boot files. Boot-Repair can only make minor repairs to Windows and it primarily for fixing Linux or adding dual boot entries.

You still need the Windows system reserved partition and it must be in front of the Windows main install. So partitions on drive are not exactly as originally installed.

----------


## kevang2

Hi all,

I

* bought a new laptop (Asus R510C) with Windows 8 pre-installed
* installed Ubuntu 12.04 alongside it
* then could not boot Windows anymore: selecting Windows from the GRUB menu gave the "error: unknown command `drivemap'./error: invalid EFI file path."
* installed Boot-Repair and let it do the default repair action. It added two new GRUB entries that do work and successfully start Windows (Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi and Windows Boot UEFI loader). But:
* *Now I cannot boot Ubuntu anymore!* After selecting "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.8.0-33-generic" from the GRUB menu, the screen goes blank and stays that way.

I tried this and that afterwards, without success. Here is an up-to-date Boot Info Script (made using a Live CD): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434249/

Any help appreciated! In particular, I'd like to know:

* Does this error possibly stem from the fact that the Ubuntu partition (/dev/sda8) is not within the first 100 GB of the drive? Boot Repair did warn me about this, but Windows does not seem to let me shrink the C: partition sufficiently...
* Is there any chance it might work with a later Ubuntu version, i.e. 13.10?
* Any other thoughts on what I should try next?

----------


## oldfred

@kevang2
I have not seen a newer UEFI system have issues with where the files are on the drive. It was some older BIOS and/or grub and maybe when installed on USB drives. So you should not have to move partitions around.

Boot-Repair ran the "buggy" UEFI where it assumes you have a UEFI that only boots Windows. It creates the bkpbootmgfw.efi file as the original Windows efi file and names grub2's shim to the Windows name.
If you can boot Ubuntu directly from UEFI menu then you should undo rename.
       To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

You did install Ubuntu with signed kernel & grub. Do you have secure boot on? Have you tried both Ubuntu and Windows with secure boot off.

But did Ubuntu work before? Did you install video drivers? What video card/chip do you have?
Have you tried nomodeset, although Intel chips usually need different boot parameters.

 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

Boot-Repair adds correct entries because of this grub bug. The bug has been fixed, but is only in the very newest version of grub with updates to 13.10. So use Boot-Repair entries to boot.

I do not know if this applies but this work around is not to use secure boot.

 grub-update fails to detect windows bootloader on a uefi system
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/807801

----------


## andrericss

Hi! I installed Ubuntu Studio 13.10 along with Windows 8.1 . First GRUB was not appearing at initialization and Windows 8.1 was loaded without the system show Ubuntu Studio 13.10. So I executed Boot Repair and now GRUB appears but only Ubuntu Studio 13.10 is showed in GRUB. How to make GRUB show Windows 8.1 too along with Ubuntu Studio 13.10? Thank you in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@andrericss
You need to post link to BootInfo report.

----------


## kevang2

> Boot-Repair ran the "buggy" UEFI where it assumes you have a UEFI that only boots Windows. It creates the bkpbootmgfw.efi file as the original Windows efi file and names grub2's shim to the Windows name.
> If you can boot Ubuntu directly from UEFI menu then you should undo rename.


Unfortunately no, I cannot boot Ubuntu at all (except from a Live CD). When I select "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" or "Windows Boot UEFI loader" from GRUB, it does not show another boot menu (it used to do so directly after I first installed Ubuntu, if I remember correctly) but directly boots Windows. Does this mean I should not try undo rename? Or am I misunderstanding you?




> You did install Ubuntu with signed kernel & grub. Do you have secure boot on? Have you tried both Ubuntu and Windows with secure boot off.


Yes, I turned Secure Boot off right after first installing Ubuntu because Ubuntu wouldn't boot otherwise.




> But did Ubuntu work before?


Yes. I installed it, turned secure boot off, and it worked. Only Windows wouldn't boot anymore. So I ran Boot Repair. Now Windows boots but Ubuntu doesn't. (In fact, I iterated this procedure once - I re-installed Ubuntu from DVD choosing "replace existing Ubuntu", again had Windows not working, again tried Boot-Repair which again fixed Windows (it did however do some repair routine on first boot) and again could not start Ubuntu.)




> Did you install video drivers?


No, Ubuntu didn't offer any and video worked fine.




> What video card/chip do you have?


In Windows's Device Manager, it says under "Display Adapters": "Intel(R) HD Graphics".




> Have you tried nomodeset, although Intel chips usually need different boot parameters.
> 
>  How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions


I tried nomodeset, no change - when I hit F10 to run the modified boot command, the screen goes blank and stays so. Curiously, I originally also had this issue when SecureBoot was still enabled. Disabling SecureBoot fixed it then. But I double-checked: SecureBoot is still disabled.




> I do not know if this applies but this work around is not to use secure boot.
> 
>  grub-update fails to detect windows bootloader on a uefi system
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/807801


I think this bug doesn't apply because GRUB did create Windows entries, they just didn't work. Looks like I'm bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383 instead, which Boot Repair fixes but curiously leaves my Ubuntu unbootable...

----------


## oldfred

One thing that the "buggy" UEFI rename that Boot-Repair does for us trying to figure out which way you are booting is knowing which file is bootmgfw.efi. Is that really Windows or shim? Maybe you can tell by file size?

----------


## kevang2

> One thing that the "buggy" UEFI rename that Boot-Repair does for us trying to figure out which way you are booting is knowing which file is bootmgfw.efi. Is that really Windows or shim? Maybe you can tell by file size?


Okay, I booted Ubuntu from a Live CD, mounted /dev/sda1 as /mnt/ranunkel and did ls -l on all .efi files:



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/ranunkel/EFI$ find -name \*.efi -exec ls -l '{}' \;
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1604952 Sep 30 05:57 ./Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1601880 Sep 30 05:57 ./Microsoft/Boot/bootmgr.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1493344 Aug 22 15:45 ./Microsoft/Boot/memtest.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 123904 Nov 17 14:37 ./Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 123904 Nov 17 14:37 ./Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 123904 Nov 17 14:37 ./Boot/bootx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1604952 Sep 30 05:57 ./Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1355736 Nov 17 20:34 ./ubuntu/shimx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 123904 Nov 17 21:07 ./ubuntu/grubx64.efi
```

Does this help?  :Think:

----------


## oldfred

From that I guess bkpbootmfgw.efi is the real Windows bootmfgw.efi
I thought shim became bootmgfgw.efi, but it looks like yours is grubx64.efi. Maybe only shim if secure boot selected.

You should also have an orginal copy of Windows efi file:
 Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.


And you should be able to undo the rename.
 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 
Or you can manually undo the rename. 
Rename is required for those UEFI that hard code the UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. If you can boot ubuntu entry in UEFI directly you do not need the rename.

----------


## kevang2

> From that I guess bkpbootmfgw.efi is the real Windows bootmfgw.efi
> I thought shim became bootmgfgw.efi, but it looks like yours is grubx64.efi. Maybe only shim if secure boot selected.
> 
> You should also have an orginal copy of Windows efi file:
>  Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
> C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.
> 
> 
> And you should be able to undo the rename.
> ...


Okay, but how would restoring the Windows Boot Manager make Ubuntu work again? Or am I missing something?




> If you can boot ubuntu entry in UEFI directly you do not need the rename.


When I go to the System Setup and then to the Boot tab, there are indeed two (identical, FWIW) Ubuntu entries that I can choose for boot order. Is that what you mean? They do work, and by that I mean they start GRUB, from where I can successfully start Windows - but not Ubuntu.

----------


## galwaydigitalservi

I ran an update on Kubuntu and when I rebooted the boot failed. The boot repair GUI did not work with the first option and advanced repair rebuilt Grub ( I think).
Now kubuntu boots to kubuntuoffice@kubuntuoffice or something similar.
Here are the pastebins
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417197/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417238/

thanks

----------


## oldfred

@ kevang2
If you get grub menu, does Windows entry from that work. You have to use the new one that Boot-Repair added not the one's from grub2's os-prober unless you have the very newest verison of grub in 13.10 that has the bug fix on chain load to Windows.
I would undo the rename, so then you would be able to boot Windows directly from UEFI menu.
If you get grub menu but still not booting can you boot from recovery mode? That is second line or may be in advanced settings. Most often a video issue and recovery mode has nomodeset. 
What video card as with Intel other settings may be required, but nomodeset works for many others.

@galwaydigitalservi
You are showing two efi partitions, you can only have one per hard drive. Use gparted on live installer and remove boot flag from sda2. With UEFI and gparted partitioning the boot flag can only be on the efi partition that is FAT32 for UEFI to read it and find boot files.
You also have a Windows boot loader in the MBR. It looks like Boot-Repair added it as you booted in Legacy/BIOS/CSM mode.
You need to turn off secure boot, fast boot (if UEFI setting) and from UEFI menu boot the ubuntu entry in UEFI mode.
You may need to rerun Boot-Repair when booted in UEFI mode so it reinstall grub in efi mode.

----------


## kevang2

> @ kevang2
> If you get grub menu, does Windows entry from that work.


Yes.




> You have to use the new one that Boot-Repair added not the one's from grub2's os-prober unless you have the very newest verison of grub in 13.10 that has the bug fix on chain load to Windows.


Yes, I know. The Windows entries added to GRUB by Boot Repair do work.




> I would undo the rename, so then you would be able to boot Windows directly from UEFI menu.


Not sure why -- I'm perfectly happy with booting Windows from GRUB. My issue is that Ubuntu doesn't boot.




> If you get grub menu but still not booting can you boot from recovery mode?


No, if I choose Ubuntu recovery mode, it shows the exact same behavior: the screen goes blank (not off though) and stays blank.




> That is second line or may be in advanced settings. Most often a video issue and recovery mode has nomodeset. 
> What video card as with Intel other settings may be required, but nomodeset works for many others.


I tried with nomodeset before, no effect. I can try some other kernel options tonight, but I really doubt it has anything to do with them, because
1) Ubuntu was booting fine before I ran Boot Repair
2) Ubuntu Recovery mode doesn't work either.

Any other ideas?  :Think:

----------


## oldfred

@ kevang2
The only reason I suggest undoing the rename, is that I expect Windows will do an update and replace its efi file, overwriting the grub version. Best to have ubuntu working and Windows working from UEFI, but not all UEFI allow that, so that is why Boot-Repair does rename.
When it worked before was that with BIOS boot? UEFI boot is totally different and needs different settings or drivers.
If recovery mode does not work then nomodeset is not the solution.

I have in my notes other Asus needed this.
 Some Asus need this boot parameter pci=nomsi

Some other Intel video system laptops needed one of these two (may vary by Intel chip version?):

 acpi_osi=Linux  acpi_backlight=vendor
 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1

And there was one model K55N that would not work with any parameters (three users, at least one knowledgeable that tried many boot parameters). 
But many other Asus model laptops have worked.

Do you have the latest version of the UEFI/BIOS from Asus, vendors also are manking many fixes to UEFI.

----------


## kevang2

> When it worked before was that with BIOS boot? UEFI boot is totally different and needs different settings or drivers.


Sorry, I don't understand the question. Is it even possible to have a BIOS boot on a PC with UEFI (I thought UEFI replaced BIOS)? If so, what does BIOS boot mean? Currently I only know I installed Ubuntu 12.04 by booting from DVD and choosing the "install alongside Windows" option. After that I had GRUB and Ubuntu working (but not Windows - running Boot Repair then reversed the situation).




> I have in my notes other Asus needed this.
>  Some Asus need this boot parameter pci=nomsi
> 
> Some other Intel video system laptops needed one of these two (may vary by Intel chip version?):
> 
>  acpi_osi=Linux  acpi_backlight=vendor
>  i915.i915_enable_rc6=1
> 
> And there was one model K55N that would not work with any parameters (three users, at least one knowledgeable that tried many boot parameters). 
> ...


I'll try these suggestions when I get home...

----------


## oldfred

As far as I know all current UEFI have a BIOS boot mode.
       UEFI Compatibility Support Module (CSM), which emulates a BIOS mode 

From a UEFI menu, you can boot Ubuntu install in either BIOS boot or UEFI boot. UEFI menu often is not clear on the difference.
This shows purple BIOS boot screen & grub menu from a UEFI boot.

 Shows install with screen shots for both BIOS & UEFI, so you know which you are using.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

Boot-Repair can convert a BIOS boot to UEFI (and vice-versa) if drive is gpt and correct partitions are available. For UEFI you need an efi partition near beginning of drive and for BIOS you nee a bios_grub partition for grub to correct install to gpt drive's protective MBR. All gpt drives have a MBR with one partition entry so old disk tools do not attempt to partition drive or least let you know something is on drive.

----------


## rjvilla2

Boot repair was unable to repair my issue. Per an earlier post, I opened this thread

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...2#post12854322

The results of the boot-repair are here:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6456089/

any help is appreciated.

----------


## daniyar.kapkaev

This is the reason, why I through all my old drives. Almost every month I  had problems with using my data. While I'm not tired I used software  hetman partition recovery. In helped me for 2-3 times, but then I decide  to buy new hard drive. And everything stopped. I you want you can try  this program. I found it here http://hetmanrecovery.com/data_recovery/

----------


## 7LR7mKX

Yes I did erase my EFI partition with the Windows boot files and thought it'd be suitable for Ubuntu to arrange the things... I removed the whole partition and repartitioned the first ~1 gig, flagged it as EFI partition in the partitioning section while installing Ubuntu. But I guess it just made the things worse, now I'll try and repair with Hiren's Boot or with Windows recovery but I am now unsure what to do with that first 1 Gb. Shall I erase/format it (in case Ubuntu created the boot files somewhere else?) or leave it as it is so that Windows disk can repair it, thank you.

----------


## oldfred

Each hard drive can have only one efi boot partition. But 1GB is a bit large for the efi partition, unless you have a very large drive and then can leave it as reorganizing can also be difficult.

You will need the Windows repairCD or Flash drive to restore boot files, unless you backed that up before hand. With UEFI you do have a backup of the main Windows boot file in c: but I do not think you have the BCD.
       Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.

Also if you ran Boot-Repair before changes, it may have backups.

----------


## 7LR7mKX

Now it's all messed up... I had driver problems with Ubuntu and felt like reinstalling it to its default state. I used my flash drive for this which did recognize the 'old' linux software and asked if I wanted to replace the new system to be built on it, and I accepted it. HOWEVER, it seems it did not even try to install Ubuntu on the old built, but wiped out the partition table and did make it's own choices for the installation... Now I'm really tired of try-learning these things and I don't even think it's possible to get the old files back (or is it?) as the new Ubuntu is installed on newly built partitions.

I really wonder if that was a problem of my system or is it really the way it should be done while installing the new system over the old one. If it's not about me the way the partitions being treated should really be improved.

Although one single Windows repair CD would solve my problem, I went on making mistakes and I don't blame anyone else for this, but I'll try and do my best to save other people some time and not do my faults which I think is caused by insufficient remarks in the installation steps. Thank you for your support.  :Wave:

----------


## oldfred

I have never trusted any of the auto install options. Generally they seem to work, but often then when things start to go wrong, they just snowball.

I find that Something else or manual install has always worked, but then you have to know more than most new users. You have to manually partition, choose partitions format like ext4 and mount like / (root). Only users that have previously installed or know about partitions could do that.

I also find it safer to have Windows on one drive and Linux on other drives, but many users today have laptops, so they do not have that option unless they use an external drive.

----------


## sudodus

> I have never trusted any of the auto install options. Generally they seem to work, but often then when things start to go wrong, they just snowball.
> 
> I find that Something else or manual install has always worked, but then you have to know more than most new users. You have to manually partition, choose partitions format like ext4 and mount like / (root). Only users that have previously installed or know about partitions could do that.
> 
> I also find it safer to have Windows on one drive and Linux on other drives, but many users today have laptops, so they do not have that option unless they use an external drive.


Thank you _oldfred_ for a very wise and valuable post  :Smile: 

Maybe I can add, that many new laptops have USB 3 or eSATA, so that it can work quite well with a system installed to an external drive, for example a USB 3 pendrive. See this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...#Prerequisites

----------


## watchmenowimgoingd

I've got the following problem.

A few months ago I bought a  Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 and it came with a preinstalled Windows 8. I have  shrunk the Windows partition and installed Ubuntu. After the  installation grub was loading by default and I could choose either  Windows or Ubuntu and they were both starting and running OK. However,  since then I was barely using Windows and just booting Ubuntu.  Yesterday, I wanted to use Windows, but when I tried to select it from  grub it didn't load. So I went to the boot menu and selected Windows  Boot Manager and Windows started and was running OK. Unfortunately,  after that I lost access to grub, it doesn't load by default and it  doesn't show in the boot menu.

I tried using Boot-Repair by  running it under USB booted Ubuntu. The first time it was unsuccessful  and suggested disabling Secure Boot in BIOS. Here's the log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6462413/

So  I tried another time, but Ubuntu wouldn't start after disabling Secure  Boot (after selecting USB boot it just goes to a black screen).  Somewhere I found a suggestion to change UEFI to legacy support and then  Ubuntu started with Secure Boot disabled. So I ran Boot-Repair, but it  failed again and suggested disabling legacy support too. Here's the log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463472/

I'm out of ideas. Any help would be very appreciated.

----------


## kevang2

> @ kevang2
> The only reason I suggest undoing the rename, is that I expect Windows will do an update and replace its efi file, overwriting the grub version. Best to have ubuntu working and Windows working from UEFI, but not all UEFI allow that, so that is why Boot-Repair does rename.


Okay, I fixed the problem by

1. undoing rename like you suggested
2. reinstalling Ubuntu from DVD - at this point I could at least boot both systems by changing the boot order in the setup menu (my PC does not seem to have any other "UEFI menu", at least I didn't see one)
3. running Boot-Repair again, but this time instructing it not to do the rename - now I have working GRUB entries for both Ubuntu and Windows! Yay!

It seems odd that the rename should cause the GRUB entries for Ubuntu to not work, so probably something else went wrong before that is now lost in the mists of history.

Thanks a bunch for your help!

----------


## oldfred

Glad you got it working.  :Smile:

----------


## ajaxmike

MY repair failed with a message to close my package managers and try again.  I can't see how my package managers are running since I can't boot the system.

/paste.ubuntu.com/6468752/

----------


## oldfred

@ajaxmike
Most desktops have just / & swap. Some have separate /boot and /home. But to update system usually then only / and /boot if separate are required to be mounted in the chroot. But you also have a separate /var. That probably has to be mounted for chroot to work.

You may have to manually chroot & update system. But besure to also add the mounts of /boot & /var as most chroot instructions do not include them as separate.

 drs305 chroot to purge & reinstall grub2
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
kansasnoob- full chroot one line version with &&---- change sda3 to your install
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...2&postcount=10
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470597

It does not look like you even have any kernels installed? Or did Boot-Repair run the kernel purge before you found you could not update?

Most desktops do not need the separate /boot. But a server type install with LVM, RAID or other special configuration may need a separate /boot. Some use a separate /var when the boot drive is a small SSD but I am not sure if there are any advantages otherwise. I think there was a bug on one version of Ubuntu where separate /var did cause some issues.

----------


## ajaxmike

This is a server.  I have a separate /boot and /var so that the system doesn't freeze with a full / partition due to old linux kernels or log files.  I will try to figure out how to ensure that /boot and /var are mounted and give it another try.

----------


## AyJJ7fd

I'm having some troubles getting Windows 7 to show up in grub. I have Windows 7 installed on sda, Ubuntu 13.10 installed on sdb, and Ubuntu 12 installed on sdc. Here is my result from boot-repair:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471013/
Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@AyJJ7fd
You have a mixed BIOS & UEFI system. So you cannot add Windows to grub and dual boot.
Once you start booting in one mode you cannot switch, so you should be able to go into UEFI menu, turn off secure boot, turn on CSM/Legacy/BIOS and boot Windows on sda. But then to boot Ubuntu you have to go back into UEFI and turn on UEFI to boot Ubuntu.
Your one time boot key may give you the option to boot either system if secure boot is off. Some auto-switch from UEFI/BIOS as part of selecting which system to boot. Others require manual switching. And with secure boot on, only systems that are secure boot will even be offered to boot. No BIOS install is secure boot, so with secure boot on you cannot boot Windows.

Your install of Ubuntu on sdb & sdc use the efi partition on sdc to boot in UEFI mode. And it looks like you have/had secure boot on as it shows the signed kernels.

With new systems, I prefer to use gpt partitioning for Linux drives and have both an efi partition for UEFI boot and a bios_grub partition for BIOS boot. Ubuntu will boot from gpt drives with either BIOS or UEFI if correct partitions are available.
But Windows only boots in UEFI mode from gpt drives, and both Ubuntu & Windows only boot from MBR(msdos) partitioned drives in BIOS mode.

----------


## AyJJ7fd

> @AyJJ7fd
> You have a mixed BIOS & UEFI system. So you cannot add Windows to grub and dual boot.
> Once you start booting in one mode you cannot switch, so you should be able to go into UEFI menu, turn off secure boot, turn on CSM/Legacy/BIOS and boot Windows on sda. But then to boot Ubuntu you have to go back into UEFI and turn on UEFI to boot Ubuntu.
> Your one time boot key may give you the option to boot either system if secure boot is off. Some auto-switch from UEFI/BIOS as part of selecting which system to boot. Others require manual switching. And with secure boot on, only systems that are secure boot will even be offered to boot. No BIOS install is secure boot, so with secure boot on you cannot boot Windows.
> 
> Your install of Ubuntu on sdb & sdc use the efi partition on sdc to boot in UEFI mode. And it looks like you have/had secure boot on as it shows the signed kernels.
> 
> With new systems, I prefer to use gpt partitioning for Linux drives and have both an efi partition for UEFI boot and a bios_grub partition for BIOS boot. Ubuntu will boot from gpt drives with either BIOS or UEFI if correct partitions are available.
> But Windows only boots in UEFI mode from gpt drives, and both Ubuntu & Windows only boot from MBR(msdos) partitioned drives in BIOS mode.


Okay, I understand what you're saying. I'm not sure what exactly the best fix is though. Should I repartition my two Linux drives using gpt partitioning? If so, what exactly should each partition look like? A ext4 root partition, swap partition, a efi partition for UEFI boot and a bios_grub partition for BIOS boot? 
And then is my Windows drive partitioned correctly?

----------


## oldfred

Windows is ok for BIOS, unless you want to convert it to UEFI. I prefer smaller system partitions and larger data partitions for both Ubuntu & Windows. And an operating system on every drive.

I suggest an efi partition as the first partition on all gpt drives. If you want to boot Ubuntu in BIOS mode from a gpt drive you also need a bios_grub partition anywhere on drive. If you have both you can convert manually or with Boot-Repair by installing grub-efi or grub-pc (BIOS). But cannot choose either or install both grubs (as far as I know?)

       For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt -  all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 250 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

   Depending on how much memory you have you may not absolutely need swap but having some is still recommended. I do not hibernate (boots fast enough for me) but if hibernating then you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if dual booting with windows a shared NTFS partition is also recommended. But you usually cannot create that as part of the install, just leave some space. Or partition in advance (recommended).
One advantage of partitioning in advance is that the installer will use the swap space to speed up the install. Thanks Herman for the tip.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
suggested partitions for just Ubuntu on 3TB drive.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/33643...rtition-scheme
Another advanced suggestion from TheFu with Multiple / (root) - Post #5 similar to what I actually do
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170308
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534

You can reinstall Windows in UEFI mode.

 Only 64 bit supported for UEFI boot
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...ndows-7-a.html
Prepare an usb thumb drive, to boot windows 7 in UEFI mode
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/tkb/arti...article-id/177
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=ws.10%29.aspx

----------


## ppeterb

Re:  [URL="http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471199/"]   I have two thumb drives. sda has an "ordinary" ubuntu 13.10 system and boots just fine. Boot-Repair is on it and seems to operate.  sdb has a 13.10 iso with some changes. My intent is to boot sdb as a live system. Any sdb boot fails with a "cannot find device" message and a uuid, and drops to grub rescue. The pasted record seemed ok except the newly written grub fails identically - both with both drives installed and with sdb (the drive of couse - it becomes sda . . . ) alone.

Looking at the pasted record near line 76, both uuid's are known. Looking at 649 c.f. any choice writes sba's grub onto sdb. This assures that a boot attempt will fail to find the device - or I'm really not understanding how Boot-Repair operates. Sure enough, the uuid reported on the failed boot is the uuid of the other thumb drive.

My question: how do I get the sdb grub to include the sdb uuid?

----------


## oldfred

@ppeterb
Only the live installers that boot with UEFI use grub. Live installers use FAT32 partitions with the syslinux boot loader.
So I am not sure exactly what you are doing?

I did install from one flash drive to another flash drive and did have issues with grub not finding second flash drive after installer was removed. It seemed that grub stopped looking. But that was not related to Boot-Repair, but just grub.
Grub doe not normally add your syslinux system to its boot stanza.

----------


## sudodus

> Re:  [URL="http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471199/"]   I have two thumb drives. sda has an "ordinary" ubuntu 13.10 system and boots just fine. Boot-Repair is on it and seems to operate.  sdb has a 13.10 iso with some changes. My intent is to boot sdb as a live system. Any sdb boot fails with a "cannot find device" message and a uuid, and drops to grub rescue. The pasted record seemed ok except the newly written grub fails identically - both with both drives installed and with sdb (the drive of couse - it becomes sda . . . ) alone.
> 
> Looking at the pasted record near line 76, both uuid's are known. Looking at 649 c.f. any choice writes sba's grub onto sdb. This assures that a boot attempt will fail to find the device - or I'm really not understanding how Boot-Repair operates. Sure enough, the uuid reported on the failed boot is the uuid of the other thumb drive.
> 
> My question: how do I get the sdb grub to include the sdb uuid?


If you install an Ubuntu based system without proprietary drivers to a USB thumb drive 'sdb', the root file system as well as the boot-loader (and swap if you want to have it), all these to 'sdb', then the thumb drive 'sdb' will be a portable system, that can boot many computers.

----------


## nathanhoel

Hello!
Noob here, so feel free to speak slowly and use small words.

*Problem
*I cannot get my computer to boot.

Here is my link given to me by boot repair - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478978/

I am trying to dual boot ubuntu 13.10 and windows 7 on a Fake Raid (Intel).
Windows was previously installed.

I got ubuntu installed all the way to the point where it fails to install grub. I read the following page here for pointers - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
I then attempted the boot repair as given on - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

When I boot my computer simply tells me to add a bootable device now though.
I have not yet attempted to fix the windows boot, just used the recommended ubuntu boot repair.

I am currently booted into the "Try Ubuntu" mode and can still see all the data on the partitions on the fake raid (windows partition and the ubuntu partition) so the raid seems intact.

Thank you so much for any help anyone is able to give.

*Possibly relavent info*
Before the install I did have another problem that may be relevant. 
When using dmraid and gparted to try to make the partitions it kept giving me an error saying failed to add partition 4.
It basically couldn't apply any formatting to the partitions but it could make them.

I ended up using a windows utility called "minitool partition" to create the ext4 and swap partition.
The install went fine until the bootloader part (which I have read is expected).

Thanks,
Nathan

----------


## ppeterb

An update  -  a way around  -  The only way I found that worked was to use Windows XP to format the thumb that becomes sdb. Then I was able to use 13.10's Startup Disk Creator and an iso file (created using Remastersys/SystemImager) and then thumb became correctly bootable. Formatting the thumb using ubuntu 13.10 would not improve the situation regardless of the file type selected. Using ubuntu's SDC to erase the thumb has problems of some sort, and SDC after pre-erasing all thumb files using ubuntu's file manager didn't work either. (I've had the need to use WinXP's format for thumbs and ubuntu before.)

----------


## ppeterb

Thanks sudodus - that is how I did the sda "ordinary" 13.10. My objective here was a live system. Incidentally, I needed to pre-format the to-become sda thumb using WinXP to get a bootable device.

----------


## oldfred

The standard desktop & gparted do not work currently with RAID. 
There used to be (12.04 & before) an alternative installer for desktop RAID & LVM, and when they did away with the alternative they said they would add those features to the desktop installer. So far only LVM is enabled in newer versions. Maybe parts of RAID may work but not fully implemented yet.

I do not know RAID, but grub has to install to the root of the RAID not the MBR. That seems to be the fix Boot-Repair is suggesting. It knows RAID better than I do.

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup
parted (3.0) completely removes filesystem creation and modification support, except for filesystem probing to determine what's in a partition.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto

----------


## nathanhoel

Thanks Oldfred.
I was wondering why none of the docs or threads mentioned 13.xx very much.

You said that Boot-repair is suggesting installing grub to the root of the RAID not the MBR. 
I can see that text at the bottom of the URL it gave me now. I read most of it.

Sorry I tried to read it before but most of it was meaningless to me, the part at the end I understand.

Line 1296-7 says 
"Device /dev/mapper/isw_giibicagf_OS4 not found 
device-mapper: table ioctl on  failed: No such device or address"

Which seems directly related to the problem I was having before where mdraid didn't quite understand the RAID.

You said 12.04 had an alternate installer. Would it be possible to use it's boot-repair to fix this?
Or would the fact that grub has to point to a newer version screw it up?

Alternatively I could also try installing 12.04 with that alternative installer and then upgrade (if that makes any sense)?

I'd prefer just getting the bootloader fixed without going to 12.04 if that is an option.

----------


## oldfred

Your os4 partition is an extended partition. I do not even know if RAID uses that as it is a MBR(msdos) type partitioning scheme.  But again I do not know RAID. If you in effect have MBR inside the fakeRAID then that would be correct, but it is not a real partition but a container for logical partitions.

The server & alternative installers were not liveCDs.

If you have all your data well backed up, I would just run the suggested repairs.

----------


## nathanhoel

I have no data on the extended partition that I care about. It is a clean install of 13.10.
The other partitions are imaged and backed up as well.

I have run the recommended repair. 
I cannot tell if it did anything (being completely new to linux I don't know the first place to look to see what it did).

During boot my bios tries Intel OS (the raid) first.
I get the flashing cursor a bit and then it tells me it can't find any bootable devices.

----------


## oldfred

If an Intel motherboard, it may be the issue of boot flag. 
Windows uses a boot flag to know what partition to boot from. Windows boot code in MBR looks for bootable Windows partition or active partition by searching partition table for boot flag.
Grub does not use boot flag, so it is not required.

But some BIOS particularly Intel motherboards have to have a boot flag on a primary partition. It essentially assumes you are booting Windows. 
So move boot flag from os5 to os1 or os2. 
I have no idea how to do that with RAID.

----------


## pouldney

I have a Acer AXC-605 Desktop PC with window 8
 After installing Ubuntu 12.04 , ubuntu would boot but Windows would not
 It was not in the grub menu(just a DOS listing was)
    Boot Repair fixed it
Answer NO to  "buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]?"
     Then continue.

----------


## n8techy

Thanx for the info. Worked like a charm.

----------


## juanluisrp

Hello,

Some months ago I installed in my Sony Vaio Ubuntu and I managed to get a Dual Boot System where I could choose to boot in Windows or in Ubuntu.
Yesterday I updated Windows from 8 to 8.1. After that, menu for choosing the SO disappeared and Windows 8.1 start withou prompting the user.


I've run Boot Repair from a Ubuntu Live USB, first time with the Recommended Settings. After reboot Windows start directly. In a second try, I check "Backup and rename Windows EFI files" in "Advanced Options" with the same result: Windows start without prompting the user which SO wants to load.


Here is the log of Boot Repair first run [1]. What more can I do?
Thanks.


[1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6474811/

----------


## oldfred

@juanluisrp

Do you still have secure boot on?
It looks like Ubuntu is installed in UEFI mode but not with secure boot. If secure boot is on then only Windows will boot.

----------


## tr4rex

hi, i have tried to instal xubuntu 13.10. I have 500gb hdd and I have split it into the next parts: 200mb efi, 8gb swap, 90gb /, 400gb /home. Installtion have gone without any error messages, but system have not booted. There wax some screen with smth like patents on it (if it is important I can make photo). I have tried boot repair and after I have run thi program it has informed me that boot was repaired. I have tried to load from hdd - but nothung changed. I see the same screen. I tried boot repair again and have made bootinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6496508/ . Pls help me to choose right parameters for repair or give me some info that can help to repair. thx in advance

----------


## oldfred

@tr4rex
It looks like you installed with secure boot on as now signed kernels are show. It should work with secure boot on, but have you tried with secure boot off, but UEFI on or CSM off?
What system? Some very new Haswell based may need some settings changed in UEFI. And some laptops need settings even though the open source i915 driver is the only driver for Intel video and it works well.
Some systems have buggy UEFI that only boot Windows, did this have Windows 8 orginally?

----------


## tr4rex

I have bios version 'phoenix efi' and i can't find any options for secure boot in bios. I've tried to install xubuntu 13.10 and 12.04 for amd64. I have lenovo v370 with intel corei3 2350m and hd3000. On my previous installations of ubuntu for this laptop I always used boot repair and it helped. but this time it have not helped. it was originally with free-dos) Currently i've installed win7 and it works, but that is not good solution for me. Any suggestions for this situation? Is it some ubuntu problem and I should just try another distro? after all it's better than using windows

----------


## oldfred

On this Lenovo, he said finding the secure boot off was difficult.
 Lenovo U410 How to 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190980


 Lenovo Yoga 11s (Intel i5/Intel HD 4000)
Needed this: acpi_backlight=vendor 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188199
Lenovo Community Bios Access
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-.../812737/page/2
Lenovo Active Protection System™ – for hard drive
 [SOLVED] Lenovo Y580 with working bumblebee on 12.10 - NVIDIA 660M
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137318
screen brightness was 0 during installation, use f12

----------


## maximilian.krause

Hello!  I installed Lubuntu 13.10 on an EeePC 1101HA, side by side with Windows7. I Installed Lubuntu on a new and empty primary Partition (/dev/sda2, ext4) on the same physical disc as Windows was installed (/dev/sda1). I installed Grub 1.99 on /dev/sda, Grub loads fine, Windows still boots.  Only Lubuntu wont boot, but tries and leaves me at BusyBox after it "Gave up waiting for root device". It says "/dev/disk/by-uuid/........ does not exist" (uuid corresponds exactly with /dev/sda2, i checked with blkid).  boot-repair (recommended repair) did not help...  This is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500722/  As i read somewhere else that EeePC can't do EFI  I read a lot about people having similar problems, but so far no solutions they found (if any...) helped. I hope its kind of a "standard" problem.    What could I try?    Thank you very much!      P.S.: I will reinstall Lubuntu to logical partitions to divide home from root later, which i tried already and resulted in the same problem. If a solution works right now, i think it should also work then. (sorry i didnt add any line breaks, the forum software doesn't seem to accept my blank lines between paragraphs...)

----------


## oldfred

@maximilian.krause

I do not know why you are getting the mount errors. It seems script may be trying to mount some partitions twice?

You do not have UEFI. The efi partition looks like it is just a vendors utility partition. Some get flagged as efi but are not really for UEFI booting. No 32 bit version will boot UEFI anyway. And UEFI needs gpt partitioning.

It did not run df -h, so I cannot see where files are on drive, but a few BIOS have issues with boot files over 100GB on drive. Primarily USB drives but maybe some others. I might just try a smaller / (root) or separete /boot partition that is fully inside the first 100GB. If you have to shrink the NTFS more, you can, but then make a NTFS data partition for shared data after the / or /home partitions. About half the users with large / beyond 100GB have been able to test if it works just by shrinking current / so it is entirely inside the first 100GB of drive.

----------


## maximilian.krause

hmm, to get / into the first 100GB wont work too easy... i didn't want to reinstall Windows. a seperate boot-partition would be easier if it wont have to be too big. Will 15GB suffice? Or will it need less?  Sorry, I'm a newbie to Linux systems, can i specify a partition to be /boot during Lubuntu installation? (probably, i think i will just try right now)  this will then have to work with logical partitions because I'm not really sure if my system support EFI. (thanks for the fast reply!) EDIT: the bootloader will still have to install to /dev/sda (meaning the physical device), or not?


RE-EDIT: didn't work... I tried a partition for /boot (250MB for safety, read somewhere that 100-200MB are normal), i was to 100% within the first 100GB on the disc, on reboot and loading Lubuntu: just a black screen. I had that before, right after installation. reboot would lead me to the BusyBox-problem i described above.

----------


## oldfred

UUIDs are supposed to be better, but a couple of cases users have converted to the older way with a device setting like /dev/sda3. If you get grub menu use e for edit to test this change. If it works we can do some other things to make it permanent.



```
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-e5ed86df-1d33-4c52-949b-af0a4417d4e7' {
recordfail
	load_video
	gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='hd0,msdos2'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  e5ed86df-1d33-4c52-949b-af0a4417d4e7
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e5ed86df-1d33-4c52-949b-af0a4417d4e7
	fi
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-13-generic root=UUID=e5ed86df-1d33-4c52-949b-af0a4417d4e7 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-13-generic
}
```

If you reinstalled with a separate /boot the first set root (hd0,2) needs to be the /boot partition.
And then the root= need to be your / (root) partition probably now sda3?
So it should look more like this:
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-13-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff




Also you have the gma500, I guess it has some idiosyncrasies. 
 Ubuntu 12.04 has been officially released and, with minor adjustments, the intel gma500 video card is working out of the box.
http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubu...-boot-options/

 Welcome to the new support thread for the GMA500 (Poulsbo) graphics card.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236

 Intel GMA500 "Poulsbo" video hardware
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

----------


## maximilian.krause

Since those are logical partitions now they are (hd0,msdos5) and /dev/sda6 in this case, but yes, i tried that.

I edited the line "linux ..." and hit CTRL-x to boot,but same problem (now says "/dev/sda6" does not exist)

also by default it says "/vmlinuz...." instead of "/boot/vmlinuz....". "/boot/vm..." wont work, because there is nothing to find there. is that strange? (i did reinstall, like i said before, should i try boot-repair again to make this boot info?)

concerning the graphics: worked fine when booting live from USB-stick. native resolution worked fine, even jmol worked without any problem (chemical model viewer)

----------


## oldfred

Path is different with a separate /boot partition and I am not sure of details as I never used a /boot partition. When in a /boot partition it does not have the /boot in the path that it would need if in / (root).

For whatever reason they make the live installer work just fine with a low level default graphics driver, but then when the installer runs it may install a different driver. But if it works then you do not have that issue. We need to get there first.

I am running out of ideas, post a new link to the BootInfo report. If you run repairs from Boot-Repair be sure to check the separate /boot partition.

Update. This thread suggests additional boot parameters that are somewhat unique to your type machine.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837473

----------


## maximilian.krause

Seperate /boot partition was already checked. Should i also check "Enable ATA support" (if i correctly translated from the German entry I'm reading), because the disk seems to be ATA?

Haha, thats interesting with the drivers, because my touchpad wont work during installation of the system, only keyboard. Its a bit of a nuisance since i already reinstalled a few times to test different setups of partitions... If nothing works i will try to reinstall again without /boot partition and then try to call the device with the oldfashioned way (/dev/sdaX). But for now just boot-repair ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501561 ) and then probably with ATA support

EDIT: now that I reflect upon it, the /boot partition could have been a useless approach concerning the possible "first 100GB problem", because its a logical partition crammed into one primary partition with the others for linux (otherwise i'd have to delete another primary partition... and i don't know whats inside them)... if i have time tomorrow i will try to put an empty HDD into the EeePC and install Lubuntu as the only OS on that disc. though i hope this wont do the trick, because this could than possibly propose the same problem if windows wasn't installed on a partition within the first 100GB (supposed i would then reinstall it...).

For now thank you very much for your kind help!

----------


## juanluisrp

@oldfred




> @juanluisrp
> 
> Do you still have secure boot on?
> It looks like Ubuntu is installed in UEFI mode but not with secure boot. If secure boot is on then only Windows will boot.


Secure boot is off. Also BIOS has UEFI mode actived.

----------


## oldfred

Not sure what else to suggest. 

Did you see the update I added in post #1605. That suggested some boot parameters that I have not seen before.

----------


## piutegunnut2

I attempeted a boot repair fix and it did not fix my issues with a computer. I believe it is running 12.04 ubuntu. It boots to terminal and won't let me reset the password in sudo iether. Here is the URl http :Razz: pastebin.ubuntu.com64999381. Any help would be great. it is a h61 1155 board running it and  is running onboard graphics. g620 cpu. It is a friends and they messed it up this last week.

----------


## oldfred

@piutegunnut2
Pastebin link is not working, please post a working link.

----------


## maximilian.krause

> Not sure what else to suggest. 
> 
> Did you see the update I added in post #1605. That suggested some boot parameters that I have not seen before.


I saw it now, it didn't help.

Yesterday i put in an empty HDD, only primary partitions in front of the sectors, no change. I'm beginning to distrust the Lubuntu image on the USB-Stick. I will try to install it on a different machine.

If this shouldn't work I'll redownload and burn it to CD. Perhaps something has gone wrong, when i put it on the USB-Stick with Lili LinuxLive USB Creator

----------


## sudodus

_@maximilian.krause_

There are many methods and tools to make USB boot devices. See this link

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick

I have good experience of cloning iso files with _dd_, and to avoid the risk of writing to the wrong device (and overwrite it), I use the shell-script _mkusb_ to make cloning with dd as safe as any other method. See this link

Ubuntu Forums tutorial "Howto make USB boot drives"

But if you need to start from Windows, I suggest that you try _Unetbootin_ (there are versions for Windows and linux).

----------


## maximilian.krause

Ok, I resolved my issue...

It was really the image "installed" to the USB-stick and made it persistent (perhaps that was what started the problem?). Live worked more than well from the stick, but installation was also not possible on the other machine i tried (like i said before i would try).

Then i just burned the image i already downloaded to a DVD and threw it in... Euraka!

Even touch and WLAN worked during the installation, like it should. Installation was fine and now the system works!

Thank you guys for your suggestions!

----------


## mazzl

So after struggling with this for 6+ hours anyone else have any ideas?

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525865/




> => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
>     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
>     in partition 94 for .





> Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sda1 starts 
>                        at sector 0. But according to the info from fdisk, 
>                        sda1 starts at sector 2048.


Doing a reinstall with an existing /home partition...

----------


## oldfred

@mazzl
It looks like you tried a UEFI install to a MBR(msdos) configured system. UEFI really only works with gpt partitioned drives.
And now in some places it says sda1 is FAT32 and others it is Linux formatted. It cannot be both. But now you have efi boot files in sda1.

So it seems you have a newer motherboard that supports both UEFI or BIOS/CSM/Legacy boot. You need to be consistent. If you want UEFI boot you need to convert drive from MBR to gpt.

       GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901

 Converting to or from GPT
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html

Or just install in BIOS boot mode, but you have to choose that from your UEFI/BIOS menu when booting installer.
Also you can use Boot-Repair to convert the grub-efi to grub-pc for BIOS boot.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...to_Legacy_mode

----------


## jornakat

Struggling with my sister's new Asus S400CA that came with Windows 8 installed.

We installed Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 8, and Ubuntu runs fine. But Windows 8 won't start up anymore. It says "unknown command 'drivemap'.

Secure boot and fast boot are disabled. Tried Boot-Repair. Link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527593/

Thank you for your help.

----------


## jornakat

Wait, I'm dumb. It IS working, I was just choosing the wrong option from the GRUB thingy. Ignore above post!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair adds a correct entry for chainloading to Windows. Grub has had a bug with all UEFI until recently that only creates BIOS boot entries for Windows that do not work with UEFI. The very newest grub with 13.10 does have a fix for that.

Boot-Repair has done its rename function for "buggy" UEFI. That is for the few UEFI that will not let you directly boot ubuntu entry in UEFI menu. If you can boot that entry then it may be best to undo the rename. Windows updates later may automatically undo that rename and then Windows will be default boot in UEFI.

This is what was done:
 Then renamed /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi.
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

If you can directly boot ubuntu entry in UEFI menu, run this. Then in UEFI set Ubuntu as default boot, not Windows.

   To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

----------


## osobada.03

Hi everyone, 

After installing Ubuntu over Windows 7 Home from a USB drive, I started the computer only to find this message poping up : "Please insert proper boot device"

After trying a Boot-Repair, the message still comes. Here is the link of the report : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529498/

Thank you !

----------


## fantab

@osobada: you have to change the boot order in your UEFI to boot HDD (hard disk) first, currently its booting 0003 which is your Pendrive.



> BootCurrent: 0003
> Timeout: 0 seconds
> BootOrder: 0003,0001
> Boot0001* Hard Drive    BIOS(2,0,00)
> Boot0003* UEFI: SanDisk Cruzer Blade 1.26    ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(12,2)USB(2,0)HD(1,3f,ee8bc1,001  59e8f)

----------


## osobada.03

I did, when I finished the Boot-repair, I restarted and removed the USB drive. I also went back to boot the HDD first. Can there be another explanation ?

EDIT: What does that mean exactly ? Boot from HDD or something else ?  I only changed back to HDD drive, this might be the problem ?

- 947  Please *do* not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!

----------


## oldfred

@osobada.03

You need to be in UEFI mode and choose to boot the ubuntu entry in the UEFI menu which is really the shim file.
You should also set ubuntu as the first boot choice.

----------


## osobada.03

@oldfred

I have the same as the second picture, but only one boot option, which is the HDD. Even though I put it as the first ( and only ) boot, it still does not work =/


EDIT: Also, it just puts SATA then some numbers, it does not put Internal HDD device in front of the name.

----------


## oldfred

@osobada.03
That screen shot does have legacy only turned on. You really need to have that off, and then it may show UEFI entries?
UEFI/BIOS does not know about operating system. But it does enumerate devices and tell operating system what is available. For SATA drives it finds the model (and serial no.?) of drive and says that is what is in a SATA port. 

If you run this command it then lists from Ubuntu what the BIOS has told Ubuntu is available.

sudo lshw -class disk

  *-disk:0                
       description: ATA Disk
       product: MAXTOR STM316081
       vendor: Maxtor
And it then also shows additional info some that Ubuntu has added like logical name.

----------


## osobada.03

@oldfred

My version is a bit lower than the one on the picture. I checked on Legacy mode and it is not on ( or it is not even an option, I think it's not an option, I checked a day ago ). 
Any more tips ?
Can formatting the disk then installing properly from a CD change anything ?

----------


## oldfred

@osobada.03

Does your Vendor have an update to your UEFI/BIOS?  Go to vendors site and look for driver updates for your model.
Vendors are also making many fixes for UEFI to work better.

----------


## nick48

Hello, this is my first post so excuse me if I'm not following proper procedure.
I created the following boot info http://paste.ubuntu.com/6542906/
The problem I'm having is after installing ubuntu I don't have an option to select my other OS windows 8.
I know it's there because I can still boot to windows if I tap esc while computer is booting and select windows in the boot device.
What I'm trying to accomplish is having a manu to select windows or ubuntu when my laptop starts up because right now I don't get a menu and just goes straight to Ubuntu.

My laptop has raid and uefi which has made things a pain, but I finally was able to get ubuntu installed  :Smile: .

Also while attempting to run the boot-repair disk in uefi mode I get init hw failure. Initialization failed.
My hardware is fine though so I don't understand this error message.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## paul.catinean

Hello guys

I am having severe problems with installing Ubuntu alongside Windows in a UEFI system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543080/

I have installed before and SOMEHOW the option of "Install Ubuntu alongside windows" appeared and installed even though after it only booted into windows and I had to run boot-repair and grub finally showed up but two options for booting in windows

I have formatted and maybe changed the software to burn windows to the usb stick but it simply does not show anymore (the install ubuntu alongside windows option) and clicking something else shows free space the full hdd

I would really appreciate help on this one and find out why is this happening and how to prevent it for the future  :Sad: 

[EDIT]

Small change, I recently was informed by a user that I can pick the boot device by pressing escape on startup and installed windows by booting in uefi, and now it can see the partitions but I do not have the option of install ubuntu alongisde windows still

Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

@nick48 
Welcome to the forums.
So both Ubuntu & Windows boot with UEFI and you have RAID.
You have solved most of the really complicated issues.
Only grub2's newest os-prober with 13.04 has been updated to add windows entries correctly to the grub menu. It normally installs BIOS entries that do not work with UEFI.
But I do not even see the BIOS entries and that probably is due to the RAID.

Boot-Repair normally adds correct UEFI entries in 25_custom, but I am not sure if it will with your RAID configuration. 
Did RAID drivers get installed? But I do not know which is correct. Or even if they interfere if both installed.
 It looks like Boot-Repair used dmraid, is this already installed in your Ubuntu?
sudo apt-get install dmraid
This is more for Linux RAID as what little I know of RAID. so do not install if above works.
sudo apt-get install mdadm

I have not seen a UEFI & RAID Windows boot stanza. If you want to experiment.

      #Add menu entry to 40_custom, you can add several examples below to try.
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom

     #update grub menu after any change
sudo update-grub

This is a standard Windows 8, simplified entry, but does not show RAID. It specifies a UUID - I changed to your UUID for your FAT32 efi partition. But do not know if added modules may be needed. Grub auto adds some modules by default.




> menuentry "Windows bootmgfw.efi " {       
> search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root        F857-0E26
> chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
>  }


This shows several insmods or the adding of various modules for grub.




> menuentry "Windows 8 UEFI" {
>   insmod part_gpt
>   insmod fat
>   insmod search_fs_uuid
>   insmod chain
>   search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root F857-0E26
>   chainloader (${root})/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
> }


Looking in /boot/grub there is also a raid.mod which may mean you also need an insmod raid?

Update:
Found this:
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1275814

But with UEFI you need part_gpt, fat, your /dev/mapper for your efi partition and your UUID or almost the same as I posted above. (Do not copy this)
menuentry "Windows 8 Loader" {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(/dev/mapper/pdc_fibaedjhfp1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2262C76C62C74371
    chainloader +1
} 

If the extra set root is required add it to the examples I have above with this line just before the search line.
set root='/dev/mapper/isw_bjdhdaadjh_ASUS_OS1)'





[/QUOTE]

----------


## steve-lubbs

Hi Folks,
I have a new HP Pavilion 17-e055nr laptop that came with Win 8 insalled, UEFI boot. I shrunk the win partition using windows and installed ubuntu 13.10. I then used BootRepair to get ubuntu to boot. Life was good, could boot both win and ubuntu. Then I had a problem that most easily fixed by re-installing ubuntu cleanly. Tried to fix booting as before and now can't boot to Win 8. I'm not a big Win fan (actually hate win 8) but occasionaly I need it for work-related stuff. The information from Boot-Repair is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538397 . I would really appreciate any help because I don't want to go back to scratch and use the Windows recovery discs.

----------


## oldfred

@paul.catinean
It looks like you have some free space after sda5. But I very much prefer to use gparted to create partitions in advance and then use Something Else or manual install to choose partition, format like ext4, mount like / (root) and if you want separate /home you can then also do that. Auto install just creates / & swap.

@steve-lubbs
Which boot entry are you using. The new grub with 13.10 actually now creates correct boot entries for Windows. But Boot-Repair also ran its rename for a 'buggy' UEFI so only the bkpbootmgfw.efi file will boot. 
You can undo the rename if you can directly boot the ubuntu entry from the UEFI menu. Only some UEFI have been modified to only boot bootmgfw.efi and then we need the work around.

To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.  Then the os-prober boot entry booting bootmgfw.efi will work. 

You may also want to house clean some or most of the entries Boot-Repair added to 25_custom. Details in link in my signature.

----------


## nick48

> @nick48 
> Welcome to the forums.
> So both Ubuntu & Windows boot with UEFI and you have RAID.
> You have solved most of the really complicated issues.
> Only grub2's newest os-prober with 13.04 has been updated to add windows entries correctly to the grub menu. It normally installs BIOS entries that do not work with UEFI.
> But I do not even see the BIOS entries and that probably is due to the RAID.
> 
> Boot-Repair normally adds correct UEFI entries in 25_custom, but I am not sure if it will with your RAID configuration. 
> Did RAID drivers get installed? But I do not know which is correct. Or even if they interfere if both installed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Did dmraid get installed? Yes

I didn't realize my setup was so unique before attempting to install lol.

I copied and pasted both and updated grub.

After restarting I had two additional entries as expected.
I tried the first one Windows bootmgfw.efi and it boot straight to windows as I would expect!

Does that means do I still need the other option?
"Windows 8 UEFI

Also after I ran ubuntu software update and updated ubuntu I now have an extra ubuntu on my grub menu.
Here is a picture of my grub menu
http://imgur.com/uIZFTnR (I didn't want to directly link to it because the image is rather large)

Basically all I"m looking for is an ubuntu option and windows. I understand the advanced options and setup is part of it but not sure If I need the second windows options and idk what the second ubuntu 13.10 is all about after updating.

Also after booting to ubuntu this time my fan is maxed out and my batter status indicator is flashing says plugged in but not charging.

Thank you very much for your help!

----------


## oldfred

Every kernel update will give you another entry in the menu. I normally keep 2, current & one old one and houseclean when it gets to several. I prefer to use synaptic, but that is not installed by default anymore.

If first entry works you can remove the second and/ or edit the first to be whatever description you may want.

I have seen other posts on fan and battery type issues. But mine works so I have not follow that issue.
 Mine goes to max until system starts. 
I think that may be related to video modes, but do not know. Search forum or create a new thread if you cannot resolve it.

----------


## nick48

> Every kernel update will give you another entry in the menu. I normally keep 2, current & one old one and houseclean when it gets to several. I prefer to use synaptic, but that is not installed by default anymore.
> 
> If first entry works you can remove the second and/ or edit the first to be whatever description you may want.
> 
> I have seen other posts on fan and battery type issues. But mine works so I have not follow that issue.
>  Mine goes to max until system starts. 
> I think that may be related to video modes, but do not know. Search forum or create a new thread if you cannot resolve it.


Alright I will checkout synaptic. 

How do I know which option to choose in the grub menu now for ubuntu are they the samething?

I will search form to see if I find anything and post if I don't find anything.

Thank you very much for your help!

----------


## oldfred

sudo apt-get install synaptic
       Determine your current kernel, you do not want to delete the one you are using & should keep one more.
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521

First entry is always the newest kernel.

----------


## paul.catinean

@oldfred

Many thanks for replying! I was saw some tutorials suggesting I should use gparted and all that...

Do you think it's possible to provide a tutorial or a step by step plan on how to install windows and ubuntu 12.04 alongside gracefully (I can format the whole drive no problem)

Booting in uefi, partitioning with gparted, create swap etc etc

I managed until the last post to install ubuntu by creating a swap space of 4gb and installing on free space (The installer saw the other paritions because I installed windows in uefi mode)

I then used the boot script to fix things but I have 2 entries for windows with wierd names and in windows I can see a partition and I can format it (I think it's the linux one) so it's not that elegant so to speak

Any help is greatly appreciated, many thanks!

----------


## fantab

@ paul.catinean:
Please start your own NEW thread with an apporpriate title, and we can continue helping you there. This Thread is for boot issues related to Boot-Repair...

----------


## paul.catinean

Sorry fantab, will do, many thanks!

----------


## wormeyman

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6563072/

Hello all i am having trouble getting my computer to boot, i deleted my MBR which was on the drives i just turned into a raid! Whoops!

----------


## oldfred

@wormeyman
I do not know RAID and there are many types of RAID. Is the the BIOS RAID?
Is this a Windows only system?
Windows has to have its boot loader in the MBR of the boot drive which with RAID is the root of the RAID.
Or are you booting outside of the RAID and mounting the RAID as data?

Normally drives over 2TiB need gpt partitioning. But you seem to have a not so standard MBR with 4K sectors. Usually drive is 4K sectors but still the standard 512 byte sectors. But then you have to have gpt.
So some of the Linux tools are having issues seeing drives correctly.



> ERROR: unsupported sector size 4096 on /dev/sdf.
> ERROR: unsupported sector size 4096 on /dev/sdg.


       MBR tech details including 2TiB limit and GPT link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...antages_of_GPT
GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901

----------


## wormeyman

Yes it is lousy BIOS raid 0 on 3 drives all 1TB in size.
Yes Windows 8.1 only.
Yes i want to boot outside of the RAID and us the RAID as data.

edit: should i try just unplugging all the drives except for my windows drive and then try the boot repair?
edit2: it looks like windows is on /dev/sde1
edit3: sda,b,c are all raid0
sdd1 is empty SSD
sde1 is windows (300GiB)
sde2 is a second partition on the same drive that is for storage 1.53 TiB
edit4: unplugged external drives http://paste.ubuntu.com/6563657/

----------


## oldfred

I do not know Windows 8. Is it hibernated as that can cause issues. Best to have a Windows 8 repair flash drive or CD. And you have to set BIOS to boot from that drive and have boot flag on the Windows boot partition.

It looks like your install in sde1 is missing the first two Windows boot files. Windows usually installs to two partitions, a hidden 100MB boot partition and the main install. The boot partition is on the drive that is set in BIOS as the boot drive. So it looks like you must not have had sde as boot drive. Boot-Repair does not have any Windows proprietary boot files. And it really only installs a generic Windows type boot loader to a MBR for Windows. Everything else you need your Windows repair CD or flash drive.

       Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/


 Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 

You do not have to create a new 100MB boot partition, but do have to have a Windows repair to install bootmgr & create a BCD into your sde1 partition. Before making any repairs be sure to add a boot flag (in Windows active partition) on sde1 as it will need that to know what partition to fix. And have sde set in BIOS as boot drive.


http://www.eightforums.com/

You do know that if any one of you three drives fails with RAID 0, you lose all data on all three drives.
 Don't bother with RAID 0 unless you have a specific need for speed without data redundancy, since if one drive goes out, you lose the whole array.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup

----------


## wormeyman

Not hibernated, and the bios is now set to boot from that drive thanks!
I will try to recover the boot from windows discs.
I do not have UEFI just regular old BIOS

Raid0 Yes i know about how dagerous it is, i have two backup Hard drives (nightly backup) and i am a video editor so the speed is important for my high bitrate files.

----------


## eric_r2

When I try to do the recommended repair, I'm getting: 

GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.

Here is my log file:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6564774/

In my case, I originally restored my partition using Testdisk, but I'm still not able to restore my MBR.

EDIT: I tried to update the MBR using the advanced options. I'm afriad I might have made it worse.. when I boot up, I am still seeing Teskdisk's 1234F. Here is the log of what I did:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6564827/

----------


## oldfred

Your sda & sdb are shown as gpt partitioned drives. I use gpt but with BIOS so I do have the bios_grub partition.

       If using gpt with BIOS create a 1MB bios_grub partition with no format. It can be anywhere on drive.
 I used gparted and selected gpt under device, advanced & select gpt over msdos(MBR) default partitioning....


 You can set bios_grub flag in gparted (right click flags) & no format
In GPT fdisk (gdisk), give bios_grub a type code of EF02. 

You almost never install grub2 to a PBR or partition boot sector. 

You now show a sdb1 as a efi boot partition. That is used with UEFI for boot files. With gparted you do use boot flag to set the efi partition, but it is not the same as a boot flag in BIOS with MBR partitioning. Grub does not use a boot flag. But a few BIOS will not let you start to boot without a boot flag. You need to remove that flag.

After fixing boot flag and adding a bios_grub partition anywhere on drive, run Boot-Repair. Do not choose auto repair as it will want to install grub to every MBR, but choose manual and select install in sdb1 and install to sdb. Then set BIOS to boot from sdb.

I plan on potentially having some of my current drives on a new UEFI system, so I now format with gpt partitioning and add both an efi partition at beginning of drive for future use and a bios_grub partition for current BIOS booting. Both are not required as only one can be used depending on how you actually are booting.

You also now show SFS on sdc, but only have one partition? Windows does not use the standard extended partition with logical partitions with MBR partitioning but converts to a proprietary dynamic partitioning. Linux will not work with SFS and even some Windows tools do not work with it as it is not the standard basic partitions. 


 Microsofts offical policy is a full backup, erase dynamic partitions and create new basic partitions. There is no undo.
Dynamic volume is a Microsoft proprietary format developed together with Veritas (now acquired by Symantec) for logical volumes.
You may be use a third-party tool, such as Partition Wizard MiniTool or EASEUS to convert a convert a dynamic disk to a basic disk without having to delete or format them.
I've never used any of these and so I can't be sure they will work.Be sure to have good backups as any major partition change has risks.
Dynamic also on gpt as LDM
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...asic-disk.html
From Linux view LDM
http://mika.soup.io/post/304505086/l...mic-disks-from

   Used EASEUS Partition Master -  free version used to  include conversion
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248
EASEUS Partition Master - The free home edition converted both dynamic partitions into basic partitions in less than 5 minutes!!
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm


 SFS converting:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...asic-disk.html

Windows only boots from gpt partitioned drives with UEFI. Ubuntu will boot from gpt drives with either UEFI or BIOS. Both Ubuntu & Windows only boot from MBR(msdos) with BIOS boot mode. Best if all systems are installed in same boot mode.

----------


## eric_r2

oldfred, thank you for your fast reply. I am having a little bit of trouble understanding how to create the bios_grub and setting the type code. Could you give detailed steps on how to do that? I am still somewhat of a noob. Thanks so much.

Lastly, I use only Ubuntu, not Windows, so I shouldn't have any need to convert the disk type, right?

----------


## eric_r2

I created an unformatted partition using gparted, and gave it the bios_grub flag.. And I removed the boot flag from my other main partition, and then ran boot-repair again. 

After rebooting, I am still seeing 1234F. Here are my logs:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6565030/

----------


## aspis1

Why is boot-repair trying to update a 10.04 *LTS* system with packages from a 13.10 repository?  It stops with a recommendation to close synaptic or any other package manager etc.. None of which are open.

Here is the boot info data generated by boot-repair
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566639/

The system I'm trying to repair is a dual-boot win/(10.04 LTS server with a window manager added on top.)

----------


## oldfred

@eric_r2
You still have the boot flag on your install partition sdb1. 
With gpt partitioning that makes it an efi partition for UEFI booting. Not sure if then Boot-Repair will think you want to boot with UEFI, but will not see the install in sdb2 correctly. Remove boot flag from sdb1.
If only running Linux, I do not think you can even mount your SFS partition on sdc1. Since it is proprietary, there are no Linux drivers for it. 

Some have used Linux tools to undo dynamic partitions, not sure how well it works. I would make sure I have good backups.
 Posts by oldfred & srs5694
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705481
SFS converting:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...asic-disk.html
Post 96 using sfdisk - must have only 4 partitions
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...c-disk-10.html
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309044
Also used testdisk
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675420
Used testdisk but see caveats in Post#7:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669418


@aspis1
I do not know LVM nor server. You may do better with a separate thread in the server subforum with LVM & 10.04 in title. Did Boot-Repair confuse a separate /boot with a UEFI /boot/efi or is that something you checked off as. If so that may be a bug in Boot-Repair that should be reported.
Also where did Boot-Repair see a /boot/efi in the LVM. There was no UEFI with 10.04 and Boot-Repair did report your system was not UEFI capable.
Do you have any desktop components in your server? Server only is still supported, but desktop has expired.

----------


## aspis1

@oldfred
Yea, I'll start a new thread on this if I needed. FWIW, boot-repair's behavior is the same with any settings. It seems to want to purge some  /dev/mapper related packages and then reinstall them using the 13.10 repo's. When it can't connect to the 13.10 repo's it thinks an open package manger session is blocking. Hence the close package managers dialog.  I would have related this more precisely but the status messages couldn't be captured. Anyway, my setup is both old and very complicated so I'm not really surprised that boot-repair couldn't help.  I did find it disappointing that it try's to use inappropriate repos though.  I'll probably just reinstall grub2 by hand.  Thanks for the reply!

----------


## eric_r2

Hmm.. Oldfred, I'm confused where SFS would have come from if it is not supported? My laptop is a System76 laptop. It came with Ubuntu, and it has never had Windows installed on it.

EDIT: I have just removed the boot flag again. After removing it, I opened gparted again to ensure that it was removed, then I ran boot-repair... After running boot-repair again, I checked gparted and found that boot-repair had added the boot flag back. What do I do?

Here are my logs?

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568582/

----------


## oldfred

Remove boot flag with gparted. And from Boot-Repair do not choose auto repairs, but try manual repair from advanced tab. Choose install in sdb1 and install to sdb.

I do not know why Boot-Repair would convert your install to an efi partition. Are you booting Boot-Repair in UEFI mode?

If that does not work we can just mount partition and install grub from live installer.

----------


## YannBuntu

> Why is boot-repair trying to update a 10.04 *LTS* system with packages from a 13.10 repository?  It stops with a recommendation to close synaptic or any other package manager etc.. None of which are open.
> 
> Here is the boot info data generated by boot-repair
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6566639/
> 
> The system I'm trying to repair is a dual-boot win/(10.04 LTS server with a window manager added on top.)


Hi Aspis,
You are using Boot-Repair from an unsupported live-disk (10.04 is EOL since May 2013). Please use it from a 12.04 disk or more recent.
Also, B-R is confused by your small sda1 fat partition. Please choose Advanced Options --> "GRUB location" --> untick "Separate /boot/efi partition" --> Apply

----------


## YannBuntu

> Hmm.. Oldfred, I'm confused where SFS would have come from if it is not supported? My laptop is a System76 laptop. It came with Ubuntu, and it has never had Windows installed on it.
> 
> EDIT: I have just removed the boot flag again. After removing it, I opened gparted again to ensure that it was removed, then I ran boot-repair... After running boot-repair again, I checked gparted and found that boot-repair had added the boot flag back. What do I do?
> 
> Here are my logs?
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568582/



Hello Eric,

Please :
1) if possible disconnect your two 1TB disks (just keep the 128GB disk)
2) run Boot-Repair's Recommended Repair
3) indicate the new URL that will appear
4) reboot and indicate what you observe

(@Fred: the boot flag on sdb1 is harmless as it is an ext4 partition. For sure it is not recognized as ESP).

----------


## oldfred

@Yann
It seems that Boot-Repair is a bit too aggressive at the "buggy" UEFI rename. I have suggested to a lot of users to unrename and they can boot ubuntu entry. But it does not seem that they always can boot immediately, so they rerun Boot-Repair several times and get the rename.

Also finding a few cases where a new grub.cfg seems to be required in the efi partition to tell grub where to go. It seems to be more than this RAID.
 RAID install with efi, need configfile and grub in efi partition.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190716

----------


## eric_r2

YannBuntu, thanks so much! Your solution worked perfectly. I knew there had to be a more simple way. I really appreciate it.

----------


## YannBuntu

@Fred: thanks for the suggestions.
In the current PPA version, the WinEFI renaming is "neutral" : when Windows EFI files are detected, the user is asked if he wants to rename or not. Whatever the answer, B-R suggests to retry with the other option.

Concerning the Bug #1229738 , it would make sense to automatize the workaround in B-R, but it is quite a lot of work (need to determine exactly which cases need this workaround, and what should be the content of the new grub.cfg), quite risky (if not done correctly, then it may prevent some normal systems from booting), and apparently concerns few users (EFI+RAID+12.04), so I'd rather wait for the bug report to have more information. Meanwhile, we can keep the workaround in mind and suggest it on the forums when appropriate.

----------


## dantoys

Boot Repair Messed up my 500G external Drive...  It's USB 2.0, with the first partition 32G FAT32 and Yumi Boot into many options, one option is Boot Repair...
This was a mistake, cause when I ran the Auto Repair Method, the Boot Repair Changed my exFAT Partition to a NTFS Partition, now I cannot recover my files.

I ran DiskTest, and Several Others, I even used RanishPart to edit the Partition with correct values, still can't see my exFAT Partition.

This Partition is very important for work, and personal use, I'd say I have 80% in other locations, but that 20% is needed also.

Below is a Copy of the Boot Repair Log about the Drive/Partition... I should mention, the Deep scan DiskTest Ran Took 16hrs, due to the USB Connection, The Case is Sealed, ADATA Case, Can't Open without Breaking something. Someone Please Help, I'm even Open to using a HEX Editor, I just need a StepByStep...

Thanks in Advance... Below is the LOG.
Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x842ce0c4


Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *          63    67103504    33551721    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/sdb2        67103505   976768064   454832280    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT






=================== Recommended repair
Recommended-Repair
This setting will restore the [(generic mbr)] MBR in sda, and make it boot on sda2.
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s repair-filesystems  fix-windows-boot




Force Unmount all blkid partitions (for fsck) except / /boot /cdrom /dev /etc /home /opt /pas /proc /rofs /sys /tmp /usr /var


ntfsfix /dev/sda1
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.


ntfsfix /dev/sda2
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda2.


ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
Mounting volume... NTFS signature is missing.
FAILED
Attempting to correct errors... NTFS signature is missing.
FAILED
Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument
NTFS signature is missing.
Trying the alternate boot sector
The alternate bootsector is usable
Set sector count to 909664559 instead of 976768001
Rewriting the bootsector
The boot sector has been rewritten
ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0xe7c89399  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 51225  usa_count: 47230: Invalid argument
Record 0 has no FILE magic (0xe7c89399)
Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error
Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0xe7c89399  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 51225  usa_count: 47230: Invalid argument
Record 0 has no FILE magic (0xe7c89399)
Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error
Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Input/output error
NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
for more details.
mount /dev/sdb2 -> Error code 13
Quantity of real Windows: 2
Will restore the MBR_TO_RESTORE : sda (generic mbr) into sda
dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
0+1 records in
0+1 records out

----------


## dantoys

Just Fixed My Drive, I have been Searching, and Found a Tool....

DMDE 2.6.0.522 Free Edition - Data Recovery

I Ran this Tool, It said there was a exFat Part, I saved, and FIXED,  Yaaaaayyy....

Also, as a Note to my Previous Post,  The Boot Repair Did fix my Internal Hard Drive, I Just Recommend users to BackUP your Data Often,  And if You use a Tool Like Boot Repair or any other, DO NOT Run it from bootable Hard/Flas Drives that are R/W, Run the Tool from something Like a CD/DVD that is Read Only.

Thanks to All the Geeks out there that make this comunity so helpful and Kind, and Hopefully My experience will help others.

God Bless, and Have a Great Day!

----------


## oldfred

@dantoys
It was not Boot-Repair per se, but ntfsfix. The exfat format is not yet supported fully in Linux as it is a proprietary Microsoft format with patent restrictions. Boot-Repair had trouble mounting a partition, so it tried running ntfsfix which then seems to change the PBR or partition boot sector.
Fortunately you found a Windows repair tool to recover your exfat.

But I would suggest not to use exfat with Linux until (if ever) the exfat structure is fully supported in Linux. Better to use NTFS if you want compatibility with Windows.

----------


## YannBuntu

@dantoys: thanks for your feedback, and sorry for the unexpected result. B-R should not have ran ntfsfix on a fat partition. In order to help fix this bug, please could you indicate your Boot-Info URL ? ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info )

----------


## robert.eick

Hi all. Thank you ahead of time for any help!

I just ran a repair, but it did not boot to the full OS. Here is my repair URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576112

It came up in low graphics mode, but only had option to go into BIOS or to Install Ubuntu / Try Ubuntu.

Thank you again!

----------


## ceciliasp

Hi, I'm having problems with my dual boot system.
I just bought an ASUS laptop with Windows 8 pre-installed and installed Ubuntu (change BIOS to legacy mode).
I did something that I shouldn' have (I don't think it's important to focus on that at this point) so I ended up doing a fresh install.
Ubuntu works perfectly but now I can't see the Windows entry on the grub menu when booting.
I tried to run boot repair but I get this message saying that it needs to umount a partition, and keeps doing that endlessly 
The Boot repair log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6575169/
The sudo update-grub output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576586/ and the  /boot/grub/grub.cfg files is here 

Any suggestion?
Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@celiasp
Only the grub2 update with 13.10 has the new os-prober to correctly find UEFI Windows boot and create correct entries for it. Fix to this bug. But Boot-Repair will add correct entries for you or you can manually add entries as shown by work arounds in the bug report.
       grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry Fixed with 13.10
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383
type of entry from Boot-Repair that should work.
menuentry "Windows UEFI bootmgfw.efi" {
menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
Type of entry from os-prober that does not work:
'Windows ...) (on /dev/sdXY)'


Do you have secure boot on? Some do not boot Windows with secure boot on. But will work with secure boot off.
       Unable to chainload Windows 8 with Secure Boot enabled  Also post #11 on using refind
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1091464

Can you boot Windows directly from UEFI menu? 
Can you boot Ubuntu from UEFI menu. If you can boot Ubuntu from UEFI menu do not run the rename from Boot-Repair.

 Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? Say no

----------


## ceciliasp

Thak you oldfred
So do you suggest I upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10?

Secure boot is disabled.

I'm sorry but I'm kin of new to this stuff so I really don't know how to fix the bug you say.Should I edit the GRUB file?
If you could please give me more details on how to do this I would very much appreciate it.

Thanks
Cecilia

----------


## oldfred

@robert.eick



> Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..


I think it is part of your problem. Grub installs core.img to the area right after the MBR which is the first sector of a drive. But then the first partition normally starts at sector 2048 (old systems used 63). That is for compatibility with new SSD & 4K drives. But that also gives room for core.img after MBR but before first partition. Grub getting forced into the MBR with blocklists is unreliable. 

@celiasp
First can you go into UEFI/BIOS and direct boot Ubuntu and Windows UEFI entries?
I missed the error on mount sda7. You may need to run fsck on that from a live installer DVD or flash drive.
       #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda7
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7

----------


## aspis1

Already tried that.  The result is the same as I've already noted.  I also wanted to let you know that the bundled web browser closes when attempting to load the default  page as well as any others.  I was able to run synaptic and install Firefox which ran fine.  As far a reinstalling GRUB2, I think I'll just have to do this manually.  FWIW, Thanks for B-R and the support.   It seems to work just fine for cases that it is targeted toward.  Keep up the good work!  For my edification,  Why does boot repair care about my lvm-user partition?

----------


## oldfred

@aspis1
Boot-Repair does not know a LVM partition is just data, so it tries to open all partitions and see if a system is in that partition.

 I do not know why Boot-Repair would try to use 13.10 repo. Most cases it chroots into your system and uses whatever your system has as settings for updates. A chroot would not use the booted system, but the system chrooted into.

----------


## YannBuntu

Boot-Repair did unexpected things (eg tried to use 13.10 repo) because Aspis1 has used it from an obsolete Ubuntu (10.04 desktop) session. 
B-R is supported only on the Desktop versions which are supported by Canonical, so currently 12.04 and later.

Aspis, thanks for the feedback, we'll try to choose a better web-browser in next BRD iso.

----------


## fantab

Yesterday, I helped a friend install Ubuntu_amd64 in UEFI, along with Windows 8: dual-boot. 
Ubuntu was booting fine,  Windows 8 was/is not. I told my friend that we'd fix it later, as it was late. However, later he tried to fix it himself with BOOT-REPAIR.
Ubuntu still boots. Windows however does NOT, not even when I change the Boot Order in UEFI to boot Windows. (Booting from Windows shows Grub-Menu).

Edit: The following error is displayed when trying to boot to Windows:


```
/EndEntire
file path: /ACPI (a0341D0,0)/PCI(2,1f)/UnknownMessaging(12)/HD(2,c8800,9600,75d26f718ca46437,aa.85)/File(\EFI\Boot)/File(bootx64.efi)/EndEntire

error: cannot load image

Press any key to continue
```

UEFI Boot order: USB-HDD, Ubuntu, Windows, etc. (I changed the Boot  Order from Windows to Ubuntu as number 2 after installing Ubuntu) as it was booting straight to Windows8.
FastStartup- Disabled.
Fastboot- Not available.
Secureboot- ON
Machine- Acer Aspire E1-571

My friend had a good sense to make note of all the BootInfo Urls. They are as following:
Before boot repairs were implemented: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584536/
After boot repair was implemented: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584628/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6584661/
And the latest which I just created after running 'Recommended Repair': http://paste.ubuntu.com/6586933/

Please take a look at BIS and help me understand what we are doing wrong...

Summary: Ubuntu boots fine from both Ubuntu and Windows boot option in UEFI; Windows does NOT boot from either option in UEFI.
*How to boot Windows 8 only from UEFI?
How to boot Windows 8 from Grub-Menu?

*Regards...

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair did the rename.

 menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root B4E6-6AE1
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
}

Can you boot the Ubuntu entry in UEFI menu? If so undo the rename.
Entry should be in UEFI as it is in the list of boot option see Line 1237

 Boot0003* ubuntu


 Then renamed /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

   With the renamed file you cannot directly boot Windows from UEFI menu as it really is shim.
And a Windows update may rewrite the bootmgfw.efi file overwriting the shim version, so then if you can only boot the Windows version you have to rerun boot repair. If you can boot Ubuntu entry in UEFI menu, undo the rename.


To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

The Boot-Repair renamed entry is the only on that should work. You do have the newer grub that does create correct chain load entries to the Windows efi file, but since renamed it just loops around back to grub. Unrename will then make both Boot-Repair & grub's entry correct. But see below if you have secure boot on.


 Unable to chainload Windows 8 with Secure Boot enabled  Also post #11 on using refind
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1091464

Note that the rename is only for 'buggy' UEFI. Some UEFI have been modified to only boot the Windows efi file. So the rename lets the UEFI think it is booting Windows when it really is booting grub/shim file. Only booting Windows is also not per UEFI standard, Ubuntu has put out a policy statement that UEFI should not be modified, and some vendors are changing UEFI to fix the issue. It does not seem to be a Microsoft requirement as only some Windows 8 UEFI have that issue. 

Others also have similar issue and then need the rename.
 Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619

----------


## fantab

Thanks oldfred.
Boot-Repair successfully performed the restoration of the efi backups.
My friend didn't like the idea of disabling 'Secure Boot'... so left it enabled. He doesn't mind booting Windows from UEFI- Boot menu. 

I have seen that fedora install quite well with 'Secure Boot' ON, on the same machine and we could boot either Windows or Fedora from Grub-Menu... 

Lets hope Ubuntu does equally well by April 2014.

Regards...

----------


## oldfred

No BIOS install has secure boot. It is more marketing by Microsoft as they get so much bad press about security issues.

http://www.zdnet.com/torvalds-clarif...on-7000011918/
 the whole UEFI thing is more about control than security

----------


## fantab

> No BIOS install has secure boot. It is more marketing by Microsoft as they get so much bad press about security issues.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/torvalds-clarif...on-7000011918/
>  the whole UEFI thing is more about control than security


I know and couldn't agree more... 

Regards...

----------


## rowleydmr

*Latest upgrade kills GRUB. Can't find fix*.
Hello gurus.  The sunshine in GA today is helping, but I have not had a good  week.

I have Ubuntu 13.10 installed on a dualboot laptop. When the  update manager last ran, it killed GRUB and I cannot get in.
I ran  Super Grub 2 disk and it was unable to do anything. No OS detected, no  GRUB it could use found.
I ran Boot-Repair-Disk and had several  problems, with a non-successful outcome.

1. BR's first recommendation  was to delete some files and make room (even though there are 2Gigs on  that partition).  I was unable to delete anything.
2. Bringing up the  web browser in BR, it goes immediately to B-R homepage and then closes  down.  Unable to use browser while in.
3. I ran the BR GRUB reinstall and it did not help, although I may  have screwed that up.  Here are the BootInfo URLs with system info before  & after the attempt:
Before running BR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602631/
After  running BR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602740/
After  running BR again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602777/
And a final URL inadvertently created (Included just in case I changed something else): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6602782/

Your sympathy and help are most appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@rowleydmr
I do not see anything wrong other than drive is full. You did have an old grub legacy and it still is in the PBR or partition boot sector of your install, but that will never be used, so it is ok.



> /dev/sda5      ext3       103G   96G  2.1G  98% /mnt/boot-sav/sda5


You have a lot of kernels and I normally suggest synaptic to houseclean, but if you have upgraded, the old ones may not be listed anymore (not in dpkg) and all you can do for them is to uninstall from command line.

And since upgrades and maybe not much housecleaning you may have many log files & other cruft. 

       RecoverLostDiskSpace
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
HOWTO: Recover Lost Disk Space - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122670
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898573
HOWTO: Cleaning up all those unnecessary junk files...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
    Caution deborphan will delete anything you manually installed. See comment:
Better to use Synaptic to select the ones you no longer want. Also you get notified about dependencies to be removed and can reconsider, if need be.


 Determine your current kernel:
uname -a
uname -r
In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Also command line in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521
cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kernel:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic
#current install:
lsb_release -a
Go to Synaptic Package Manager and search for linux-image.
More info in post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521

----------


## rowleydmr

Thank you.  I figured out how to get access and delete some things.  This helped enough for Super Grub 2 disk to get me in.
Once in 13.10 OS I used Synaptic and some of your other suggested links to delete _a lot_ of stuff.
I still need Super GRUB disk to load both Ubuntu & Windows, but once I have time I will re-visit Boot-Repair and see what it has to suggest.
At least for now I can get the work done I need to do by this weekend.

Thanks again.  I will repost once I get back to normal (or need more help :Sad: )

----------


## oldfred

If supergrub has got you booted, you can just reinstall grub to MBR and update.

       #reinstall from working (not liveCD/DVD/USB) system - first find Ubuntu drive (example is drive sda but use your drive not partitions):
sudo fdisk -l
#if it's "/dev/sda"  then just run:
sudo grub-install /dev/sda
#If that returns any errors run:
sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
sudo update-grub

----------


## Knutung

The boot-repair pages on the Ubuntu Community Help Wiki tells me to ask advice here before touching any of the advanced options in boot-repair. 

I have described my problem in the following post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195105

I am wondering whether I should set boot-repair to "Restore MBR", but I am very uncertain as to what this would do.. There is also an option to "Repair file systems", which sounds promising, but at the moment I am afraid of touching anything..

----------


## gregoande

I installed 13.10 along side windows 8.1 and now windows will not boot. Boot Repair said I needed a 64 bit version so i tried to run it from the Live Remix and that didn't work. I got a message about uefi.
Secure boot is off.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6621631/

----------


## oldfred

@gregoande
If you want to easily dual boot, you must install the 64 bit version. It is the only one that supports UEFI. You should be able to boot only by going into UEFI and turning off UEFI and turning on the Legacy/BIOS/CSM boot mode for Ubuntu and then if you want Windows you have to turn UEFI back on.

See instructions in link in my signature.  First link I suggest:
 Shows install with screen shots for both BIOS & UEFI, so you know which you are using.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

----------


## gregoande

> @gregoande
> If you want to easily dual boot, you must install the 64 bit version. It is the only one that supports UEFI. You should be able to boot only by going into UEFI and turning off UEFI and turning on the Legacy/BIOS/CSM boot mode for Ubuntu and then if you want Windows you have to turn UEFI back on.
> 
> See instructions in link in my signature.  First link I suggest:
>  Shows install with screen shots for both BIOS & UEFI, so you know which you are using.
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI


I turned on UEFI in the BIOS and Windows boots. Should I just delete the Ubuntu partition? I want to completely remove Ubuntu before installing.

----------


## fantab

> I turned on UEFI in the BIOS and Windows boots. Should I just delete the Ubuntu partition? I want to completely remove Ubuntu before installing.


No need to delete the partition, just reformat it.

----------


## oldfred

Some with Windows 8 or 8.1 have issues with the reinstall.
Do not select any of the auto install options but use manual install or Something Else.

Windows may turn hibernation or fast boot back on or needs chkdsk and then the Ubuntu installer cannot see the Windows files. It then assumes you want to overwrite the entire drive and will only give an option to overwrite Ubuntu which means it also eases the unseen Windows.

Always best to have full backups of Windows & efi partition.
       Backup windows before install - post by Mark Phelps
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12611710
http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.asp
Another suggestion by srs5694
http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm


 Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32, not for reinstall, just repairs
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/

----------


## gregoande

> No need to delete the partition, just reformat it.


This will remove all traces of ubuntu?

----------


## oldfred

If reinstalling it will not matter. 
But parts of the boot process are in a folder in the efi partition, which you would also have to erase and UEFI remembers settings and you have to erase those also.

----------


## rowleydmr

RE: posts # 1675-1678
Thanks for all the help oldfred!
I have used a GRUB modification program to put things the way I want them.
Problem totally solved!
Peace & Blessings.

----------


## rinrada

Hi,

The last time I tried to boot up my computer it got stuck. I rebooted by switching off and now I lost my boot menu entirely.

This is what I got on running Boot-Repair
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6668005/

"Unknown filesystem type ' ' " does not sound promising. 

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@rinrada
No that does not look good. It looks like you do not have a partition table and the partition table tools are reading random data. 
Was this RAID or some other non-standard format?
What system? Only 24GB drive?

----------


## rinrada

Thanks oldfred.

The ubuntu partition was about 800GB. I also had Windows on a 20-30GB partition, so that might be the 24GB.
Everything was bog standard - straight out of the box.

If I have to do a re-install its ok. Everything was backed up.

----------


## oldfred

@rinrada
Is this an Ultrabook with two drives, one 24GB SSD? And is it only showing that drive? They use Intel SRT with RAID which may look something like that. But then where is large drive? Desktop installer does not have RAID drivers, but the RAID is somewhat different with SRT. See link in my signature if that is an Ultrabook.

----------


## rinrada

@oldfred
Its a Thinkpad T430u. With a Intel CORE i7 chip.

I had it set up with the original Windows installation on about 25GB and Ubuntu on the rest. Within the ubuntu partition, I had /home on about 800GB, with about 30GB for /user (I can't remember exactly), 15GB SWAP.

----------


## rinrada

@oldfred
I used gparted to look at the partition table.

Results are similar. File system unknown for both sda1 and sda2 and just 14GB and 8GB, respectively.
Wierd. Its like most of my disk disappeared.

----------


## oldfred

@rinrada
It looks like you should be seeing two drives but it is only showing one? Does UEFI/BIOS show both drives?  The RAID may make it so it does not show or show correctly.
It does say you have an Ultrabook which normally has a small SSD & larger rotating drive. But Lenovo specs show various options on drives.
Most of what I know on Ultrabook specific issues are in link in my signature.

Have not seen others with your specific model. Perhaps some of these are similar?
 Lenovo Ideapad Y500 LiveUSB Problem, also brightness
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095063
http://askubuntu.com/questions/27257...on-lenovo-y500
http://askubuntu.com/questions/27257.../290358#290358
 lenovo u310  - install Ubuntu to part of SSD Post #19 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129157
Lenovo U410 How to 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190980
Lenovo IdeaCentre K410 Pentium 64-bit
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129961



> Discovered that on my Lenovo, if I press F12 repeatedly on startup, it takes me into a Boot Order menu. If I select Windows there, it boots into Windows. I also found that to get into BIOS at startup on my Lenovo tower, you press F1 rather than the F2 I'm used to on other computers.


Lenovo Ideapad z585 Precise Installed wifi OK Dual Boot Win 7 no Sound SOLVED - other issues
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170099

----------


## rinrada

@oldfred

BIOS also only sees the 24GB SSD drive.

Searched through the threads you gave me. There seems to be plenty of advice on installation, but I couldn't find anything on fixing this problem. I'll keep searching but any further suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

You are missing a drive, then.
If BIOS does not see it no operating system will as BIOS has to tell systems what it there.
Can you check connections to see if it came loose?

----------


## rinrada

@oldfred
Its under warrantee so I'll get the computer shop to fiddle under the cover. Thanks for your help.

----------


## robkinnison

hi there,

I used boot repair today on an Acer Revo R3610 and I am now able to boot into windows again. However when I try an boot into Ubuntu i get a black screen with a cursor blinking in the top left corner.

url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6692478/

Many thanks

----------


## oldfred

@robkinnison

    Your install looks ok to me, but you may have video issues. Do you get grub menu ok?
You do have Windows with BIOS booting and MBR partitioning.
And Ubuntu is booting with BIOS and gpt partitioning. You also have an efi partition which I suggest for all new gpt drives if you may move drive to a newer system or convert to UEFI as it can be difficult to add an efi later when drive has lots of data.

I do not know what model and nVidia ION is? I now see that is for Atom low cost type systems. Not sure if standard nVidia driver works.
Have you tried nomodeset. At grub menu and Ubuntu entry, use e for edit, scroll to linux line and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.
 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## aaronpboguero

Hi guys,

i cant boot on my windows 8.1 after installing ubuntu and using boot repair, here's my link (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6691899/), thankyou in advance  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@aaronpboguero

Do you have secure boot on? It looks like Ubuntu was installed with the signed kernels for secure boot.
Can you directly boot the ubuntu entry in UEFI menu?
You have run the 'buggy' UEFI often suggested by Boot-Repair, but it also now suggests undoing it.
       Line 1019
You may want to retry after deactivating the [Backup and rename Windows EFI files] option.

Some systems have modified UEFI to only boot Windows. For those the only way to boot ubuntu is to rename the Windows efi file and make that name be shim so your actually boot grub. But then you can only boot Windows using the boot entry by Boot-Repair with the renamed file. But there is a bug in grub that will not boot Windows 8.1 with secure boot on.

 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.
Then you should be able to directly boot Windows from UEFI menu. And with secure boot off boot Windows from grub menu.
If your system is one of those that only boots Windows you can only dual boot with secure boot off.

HP puts a lot of extra .efi files into the efi partition. Boot-Repair does not know which may be important, so it adds all of them to boot menu in 25_custom file. I have instructions to backup & houseclean those extra entries if desired in link in my signature.

----------


## marquitusus

Hi, I have and old kernel working in ubuntu 12.04, but not the new ones I installed after. They get freezed in boot process.
This is what I get:

_VFS: Cannot open root device "LABEL=/" or unknown-block(0,0)
Please append a correct "root=" boot option
Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)_

I tried with the Ubuntu Boot Repair, and it didn't worked. This is what it shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701999

Can anyone help me?

Thanks a lot!
Marc

----------


## oldfred

I have never installed a new kernel, but you must have missed a step. You have no initrd line like this in your older kernel boot stanza. You should be creating a new initrd image so grub update finds it.

 initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic

----------


## marquitusus

Yeah, already tried it, but it neither worked. The computer said me something like "cannot find the file"
Really, the initrd file is not in the /boot directory. What shoul I do?

I just tried to update to 3.5 kernel version, and it happened the same: the initrd file has not appeared! Only the vmlinuz one, not the initrd
Any idea?

----------


## oldfred

A little research says it is optional if kernel compiled correctly.

http://askubuntu.com/questions/35939...l-initrd-files
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9...-img-in-ubuntu

----------


## gidsgoldberg

I installed Ubuntu 13.04 (64 bit) on to a 2nd drive whilst the first drive (sbda) has Windows 7. When I rebooted I was not given the grub bootloader and booted straight to Ubuntu.
After running boot-repair, I now get the GRUB boot loader but with no Windows option.
Here is the output from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6726912/
Please can you help me to restore the option of booting to Windows 7?

----------


## oldfred

@gidsgoldberg
You have grub installed to the MBR of every drive. That is the default fix from Boot-Repair. But you should be able to uncheck the default and in advanced choose the Windows install and sda. It will install a Windows type boot loader to sda.
From BIOS (or one time boot key) you should be able to boot Windows.
And from BIOS set sdb as first in boot order and boot grub.

Not sure why the reinstall of grub did not find Windows. Did you leave it hibernated or does it need chkdsk. Those cannot be fixed from Ubuntu, but from your Windows repairCD or flash drive, if you cannot boot Windows or Windows repair console from Windows boot loader in sda.

Grub only boots a working Windows that is not hibernated or needs chkdsk. After you resolve Windows issues, boot into Ubuntu and run this and it should then add Windows to grub menu.
sudo udpate-grub

You also show this in sda2.
 /boot/bcd /boot/BCD 

I think Windows is really using the BCD in sda1, but Windows is not case sensitive to it may have issues with two identical files?

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

Here is my problem

I installed UBUNTU after windows, option something else, bootloader on entire sda, UBUNTU boots OK, WIN disappeared, WIN partition is visible from UBUNTU as
/media/....,' recovery of Win with win recovery CD fails, system not found', after BOOT-REPAIR there is no windows in boot manager. Please help !!!

the disk is partitioned: from the start of disk 150GB Linux, 5GB swap, rest WIN

/paste.ubuntu.com/6734039

Krzysztof

----------


## oldfred

@Krzysiaczek99
You have Windows in sda5. Windows does not boot from logical partitions. Did you have another Windows install in sda1? You must have had a primary partition with the Windows boot files. Windows does not put its boot files in its install if not first install. All boot files will be in the NTFS partition with the boot flag.


Pictures here worth 1000+ words
http://www.multibooters.co.uk/multiboot.html

You will need a Windows repair disk to readd bootmgr & BCD into the primary NTFS partition with the boot flag.
You may have two choices as you have only used 2 of the 4 allowed primary partitions. Create a small 100MB NTFS primary partition with the boot flag with gparted. Or you may be able to use fix parts to convert sda5 to a primary partition, you will need to add boot flag also. 
But either choice needs a Windows repair to add boot files.


 To convert a partition from primary to logical, at least one free (unallocated) sector must exist between the partition and the one that precedes it.
Fixparts - Repair broken partition tables (not overlapping issues) & delete Stray gpt data from MBR drives
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post10367957
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325 
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
First backup partition table, use your drive for sdX or sda, sdb etc.
sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sdX > parts.txt

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

No, it was just one fresh installation of Windows. I know about this small partition called 'system' made by windows but during installation of UBUNTU it was not shown and propably destroyed. Anyway I will try to fix it and let you know.

Krzysztof

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

I changed win partition to primary and added boot flag also with fixparts. Do I still have to create 100MB NTFS partition ??

Do you know a link to the tutorial how to add boot files ??? I tried to repair automatically with win recovery cd but it still dont see the win instalation

----------


## oldfred

You should not have to create separate 100MB partition. While standard installs of Windows 7 used it, it was so you could encrypt main install as boot files could not be encrypted and it also had repair console which might allow repairs of main install if corrupted.

If you have boot flag and it is a primary partition as NTFS, Windows should see it to repair it. The change from logical to primary may need an update to PBR or partition boot sector, but a chkdsk usually resolves that.

If you ran auto repairs you have to run them 3 times. But that will also then install the Windows boot loader to the MBR, and you have to use Boot-Repair to reinstall grub or manually reinstall grub.

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

meanwhile I run though this toutorial http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixthe...re-windows.htm

and tried this command 
*bootrec /rebuildbcd

and it found Win installation but when it tried to add it It complained about 'unrecognizable file system' OK I will try auto repairs now.

Is it 'install the Windows boot loader to the MBR' is bootrec /rebuildbcd command ???*

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

I run chkdsk /f for 3 times but still when when i try repair automatically it does not find the installation

*when I run bootrec /rebuildbcd

it finds Win installation but when it tried to add it It still complains about 'unrecognizable file system' 

I also checked with DISKPART command and both partition are set as primary.

So what shall I do now ??

Krzysztof
*

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

I made some progress. Missing part was to set from recovery console NTFS partition as active. After this Windows recovery found installation and said 'its repaired'
but it is not repaired unfortunatelly, 

BOOT-REPAIR repaired grub and added Vista loader but it dont boot my windows.

paste 6735406

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

i also tried

bootrec.exe /fixbootbootrec.exe /fixmbr

but still not booting to windows, grub and booting to Linux lost. However from live cd all files are ok.

----------


## oldfred

The fixmbr writes the Windows boot loader to the MBR and directly boots Windows. You need to have Windows working as grub really can only chainload to boot a working Windows. Then once Windows is fixed, reinstall grub to MBR.

Windows is not case sensitive like Linux. So this is two identical entries and may be part of the problem as it will ot work with two. Backup and delete one or the other, rerun repairs and see if Windows boots. 
 /Boot/bcd /Boot/BCD

----------


## Therion2011

Hi, I am also an involuntary windows user at the moment and am using a Sony Vaio S13 (2013 edition).
The problem is that it always simply starts windows.
I got ubuntu 13.10 and windows 8.1 preview working previously in EFI mode, but I cannot remember how.
I just upgraded from windows 8.1 preview to 8.1 rtm and, as I expected, it won't boot ubuntu anymore.
So I tried around with boot repair, as the recommended repair told me to retry with another option I did it once again. Then afterwards, I tried an option in the advanced options, but to no avail. 
I'm seeing complaints in the logs about the ntfs partition not being healthy, but windows says it's healthy and I always shut it down properly.

Now I don't know what to try next and would be grateful for hints - thanks a lot!
Here the pasts for the repairs:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738353/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738392/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738450/

----------


## oldfred

@Therion2011
At some point you installed a Windows boot loader to the MBR, that will never work as your Windows is in UEFI mode and will never boot in BIOS mode from MBR.
You ran the rename for buggy UEFI. Not sure with your system if required or not. That is for systems with modified UEFI to only boot Windows. Can you boot the ubuntu entry in UEFI menu or one time boot key?
Because of the rename both the ubuntu entry & Windows entry should take you to grub menu. But because of your upgrade the renamed file may have been overwritten by Windows.


 Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

   With the renamed file you cannot directly boot Windows from UEFI menu as it really is shim.
And a Windows update may rewrite the bootmgfw.efi file overwriting the shim version, so then if you can only boot the Windows version you have to rerun boot repair. If you can boot Ubuntu entry in UEFI menu, undo the rename.
Since you updated Windows the backup of bootmgfw.efi that Boot-Repair renamed may be an older version and Windows wrote a new version. 

Just to be careful I would backup your efi partition so you have all the current copies.

Review sizes & versions of these files. 

 Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi and the real Windows file is bkpbootmgfw.efi. But Windows update may have replaced the shim copy and made bootmgfw.efi another newer Windows copy. 

 /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi 
 /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 
 /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 

Normally I suggest this, but it may put the wrong (older) copy of bootmgfw.efi back.
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

----------


## andrewhollis1

Hi,

I've recently tried to replace Windows 8 with lubuntu 13.10 on my Acer Revo computer.  I used the install lubuntu icon from a live CD and chose to erase Windows and install lubuntu.  Now, whenever I try to boot from the hard drive I get the message "Reboot and choose a different boot method" (or something similar to that).  I can still use a live CD to boot from but even though lubuntu is on the hard drive it won't boot.  I ran Boot Repair and it detected efi.  I tried it using both options offered but neither has worked.  The url generated is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738991/

Really hope somebody smarter than me can help out as it's driving me nuts!  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Therion2011

> @Therion2011
> At some point you installed a Windows boot loader to the MBR, that will never work as your Windows is in UEFI mode and will never boot in BIOS mode from MBR.
> You ran the rename for buggy UEFI. Not sure with your system if required or not. That is for systems with modified UEFI to only boot Windows. Can you boot the ubuntu entry in UEFI menu or one time boot key?
> Because of the rename both the ubuntu entry & Windows entry should take you to grub menu. But because of your upgrade the renamed file may have been overwritten by Windows.


Thanks a lot for your reply  :Smile: 
But sadly, no. I am not managing to get the grub menu to show up at all. It always starts windows :/
The computer does not provide me with an UEFI menu, the only menu I have ever had that allowed me to choose was grub. The only menu the computer provides me with is a menu that allows me to choose if I wanted to boot from a device, enter bios setup or want to start windows. Weirdly, when I try to get into UEFI management mode in windows, I also get to that very same screen (that exactly does not help me at all).

Does that it always starts windows mean that boot-repair was unable to do its task? Can this somehow be linked to the NTFS errors? (I thought they weren't NTFS partitions...)

----------


## Krzysiaczek99

> The fixmbr writes the Windows boot loader to the MBR and directly boots Windows. You need to have Windows working as grub really can only chainload to boot a working Windows. Then once Windows is fixed, reinstall grub to MBR.
> 
> Windows is not case sensitive like Linux. So this is two identical entries and may be part of the problem as it will ot work with two. Backup and delete one or the other, rerun repairs and see if Windows boots. 
>  /Boot/bcd /Boot/BCD


Yes there were multiple entries i.e. BCD and bcd. Anyway I renamed one of them, run repairs, problem was found and fixed but still no boot to Windows. Than I rerun this for renamed BCD and still no luck. So finally I gave up and make fresh install of Win7 deleted all partitions and installed UBUNTU alongside with WIN7 afterwards. All works now !!! Thanks for help anyway

Krzysztof

----------


## oldfred

@andrewhollis1 
BootOrder: 0001,0003,0002,0000
Boot0000  Windows Boot Manager	Vendor(99e275e7-75a0-4b37-a2e6-c5385e6c00cb,)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.  T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...5................
Boot0001* ubuntu	HD(1,800,f3800,07983d37-cd6e-4da8-9207-bcefc105e7e6)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
Boot0002* UEFI: WDC WD7500BPVT-22HXZT3	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(11,0)03120a000000ffff0000HD(1,8  00,f3800,07983d37-cd6e-4da8-9207-bcefc105e7e6)AMBO

That says ubuntu should be first boot choice. From UEFI menu can you boot that. Or does it work from one time boot key. Have you tried with secure boot on and with it off? But it does look like secure boot versions of grub & kernel are installed.
Or do you have a "buggy" UEFI that only boots Windows? In that case Boot-Repair renames the Windows efi file (which you still have) to be grub's shim. Then UEFI thinks it boots Windows, but really boots shim/grub.


 @Therion2011
You should both have one time boot key which just shows boot options and a key to get into UEFI menu. Which has many options but has boot options also listed.


 UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx


 Acer Windows 8 Video on getting into UEFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGiG1oljjZI






Boot0003* UEFI: Slimtype DVD A  DL8A4SH	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(11,0)03120a000100ffff0000CD-ROM(1,53c82,11c0)AMBO

----------


## andrewhollis1

Thanks for the quick response, oldfred...much appreciated!  I've tried it with secure boot enabled and disabled but got the same message.  After reading your advice I tried Boot Repair again and got it to rename the Windows files.  When I went into the boot menu with f12 I could see that it had picked up ubuntu and hey presto it booted!  Unfortunately, after I shut the session down and tried again the ubuntu option had vanished and I had to go back in on a live CD and repeat the boot-repair renaming process.  Then, after restarting the computer the ubuntu option had come back!  So, there's progress but I wonder if there's a way to make it recognise ubuntu all of the time so that I don't need to keep using the live CD first?

Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## Therion2011

> @Therion2011
> You should both have one time boot key which just shows boot options and a key to get into UEFI menu. Which has many options but has boot options also listed.
> 
> 
>  UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx
> 
> 
>  Acer Windows 8 Video on getting into UEFI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGiG1oljjZI


There is no key listed at source 1 for sony laptops.
The procedure at source 2 is something I have already tried, it only took me to the normal recovery menu shown below, which actually only gives the choice between recovery partition, network boot, removeable device boot, bios setup and starting windows.

However, I did manage to get linux started. I just renamed the Windows folder in the UEFI partition. Then linux was properly booted. Then I ran boot-repair again to include the efi in the renamed folder and now it can properly start both again.

----------


## oldfred

@andrewhollis1
 UEFI NVRAM boot entries are cached in the BCD store
BCD has 1:1 mappings for some UEFI global variables
Any time {fwbootmgr} is manipulated, NVRAM is automatically updated

So forcing a sync from BCD may work better? From Windows:
 Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

----------


## gnijuohz

I need advice here :Sad:  :Sad: . I couldn't log into Windows or Ubuntu after several sudden shutdowns when I was using Ubuntu. For Ubuntu I was able to log into it once in 7 tries... And even then it might shut down suddenly... Here's the bootinfo I got from running boot repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6742154/

I was wondering if boot repair can fix the problem or I need to use a DVD wiht a Windows 7 image.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair can only do minor fixes to Windows like install a new boot loader.
You seem to have multiple installs of wubi and an old install of 11.10. What do you want to fix?
I would just install a new version to the partition with 11.10 after backing up any data you may want to save.

----------


## freddiespagheti

Could someone help me with booting my new installation of Ubuntu Server? Here is my paste from my latest run of Boot-Repair: paste.ubuntu.com/6751978
I've run it three times so far, each time selecting the Recommended options. I have a buggy UEFI. The first time I said yes to the rename, the second time I said no, and the third time I said yes again. However, it still boots straight to Windows.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## oldfred

@freddiespagheti
Boot-Repair shows this error.
Locked-ESP detected. 

Only real work around seems to be to fully backup efi partition, delete partition, create new FAT32 partition with the boot flag. In gparted the boot flag makes it the ESP or efi partition. And restore the Windows efi files.
Then Boot-Repair should work.

You may or may not have buggy UEFI. After fixes, see if you can boot ubuntu entry in UEFI. If you can then do not run buggy fix. And with buggy fix it is important to have backup of efi. And undo it before Windows does updates as it may overwrite the renamed files and you may get version conflicts.


 grub-efi fails to install with Input/output error - locked efi
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1090829
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1091477

----------


## bestbidder1

Hi.
First of all a thank you to the developers of Boot-Repair.
I was running Ubuntu12.04LTS on a laptop setup with Vista dual boot.
Then I played with another Linux version and managed to trash the U12.04LTS partition.
At boot up I only got the Grub Rescue prompt.
The Linux file system was gone/damaged.
The Vista file system still looked like it was there (sda2).
I was forced to use GParted on U13.10 Live CD to delete the Linux partitions (both sda5 and sda6 for U12.04LTS and linux-swap).
It looks like the Vista partition is still recognized OK.
I had to do a manual install of U13.04 (automatic would not work)
I created a new partition for U13.04 (sda3) and Linux-swap (sda4)
Installation looked like it completed successfully.
However, after reboot, I still got the Grub Rescue prompt.
Now the correct file systems were recognized with the 'ls" commands.
Then I ran standard Boot-Repair from Live USB.
This fixed the Grub and I can now boot the U13.04 correctly.
In the Grub menu, also the Vista option is shown.
However, selecting that option just cycle back to restarts Grub and does not boot Vista.

I used the standard Boot-Repair and I saw MBR and Windows boot options in the advanced menus, but I did not touch them, following advice on the Boot-Repair webpages to first consult this forum/thread.

Can somebody advice how I fix the Grub, such that I can also boot Vista from the Grub menu ?
(I am not sure if the Vista installation actually still works, as I have not been able to boot it yet. I have not yet used the VIsta recovery CDs )

Kind Regards
HVW

----------


## oldfred

@bestbidder1
Boot-Repair can only do minor fixes to Windows and grub only boots working Windows. 
How did you resize Vista? Best to have used Windows disk manager and reboot Windows before install. 
Windows always requires a chkdsk to make repairs to its new size. 

You need to run Windows repairs from a Windows repairCD or Flash drive. Often just chkdsk which may need to be run more than once, or until no errors.
       Make your own Windows repairCD (not vendor recovery):
http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1114725.htm
Windows users only - Silverlight
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/w...em-repair-disc

   Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html


 You will need to boot with your Vista/Windows 7 installation disk or repair disk. Hit Enter at the language selection prompt then hit "R" to get to the repair section. You can then select the automatic boot repair tool, but it often will not do any good. Then select the command prompt (console) and type in the following commands:
# is comment do not copy or type comments
BootRec.exe /fixMBR   #updates MBR master boot record  do not run if you still want grub
chkdsk C: /r  #(have to run /r or /f as separate entries) rerun until no errors
BootRec.exe /FixBoot  #updates PBR partition boot sector or see bootsect.exe commands
chkdsk c: /r
BootRec.exe /ScanOs
BootRec.exe /RebuildBcd

----------


## bestbidder1

@oldfred
The disk was repartitioned probably 2 years ago when I put U12.04LTS on it. It has been running fine.
I did not repartition or resize the Vista partition since then.
In my actions over the past few days, I did not touch the Vista partition (sda2).
The play with the other Linux version (Live USB) for sure messed up the U12.04LTS partition (sda5), but I cannot determine if the Vista partition got damaged.
Viewing sda2 with a file browser, it looks like everything is still there.
If I run these FixMBR and FixBoot commands as you suggest above, will that affect my fresh U13.10 installation ?

----------


## oldfred

The fixMBR command with Windows restores the Windows boot loader to the MBR. You then have to restore grub to dual boot. The fixBoot command restores the PBR or partition boot sector where Windows has some vital boot info.
Try chkdsk from Windows repairCD first and run until no errors.

If Vista has not changed otherwise it just is normal corruption that occurs. Did you have an abnormal shutdown, power failure etc. Then chkdsk usually fixes it unless hard drive is damaged and it only is sectors where Windows is. What does Disks (or Disk Utility) and Smart Status show about drive. It has tons of detail but all I know is passed or green is good.

----------


## oyviba

Hi,

I just had Windows 7 installed by our IT department on the same computer where I allready had Ubuntu 13.10 installed (2 different hard drives). Now the Grub loader has disappeared, and I cant boot Ubuntu. I tried running Boot-Repair with the recommended settings, but it didn't seem to help. Here is my BootInfo URL:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762519/

Maybe I am still booting from the wrong area, and that some BIOS settings needs to be changed?

Regards

----------


## yuanhangliu1

I want to install ubuntu 13.01 to my machine which already has windows 7 on it. While installing ubuntu, I didn't see the 'install ubuntu along side windows'. The windows system cannot be recognized. I know this is not a new issue. I tried many methods, including Boot-Repair. The problem still cannot be fixed. Cound anyone help me on this? My Boot-info summary generated from boot-repair is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759383/

----------


## oldfred

@yuanhangliu1



> GUID Partition Table detected, but does not seem to be used.


Was system originally Windows 8 with UEFI booting and gpt partitioning. Installing Windows 7 in BIOS boot with MBR(msdos) partitioning does not correctly erase backup gpt partition table. Windows seems to ignore it, but all Linux tools see both MBR & gpt and get confused on what you want or have.


 FixParts is the easiest way to remove the stray GPT data. GPT fdisk (gdisk or sgdisk) can do it, but the procedure's a bit more involved.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/


 @oyviba
Your sdb drive is now showing errors and not really seen? No partitions are shown to allow fixes to partitions.




> Invalid MBR Signature found.
> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label


Was your install in sdb a standard install? Or did you use LVM, encryption, have RAID, UEFI boot or some other special drive configuration.
You eventually want grub installed to sdb and set BIOS to boot from the drive that is sdb. 
Does test disk show old partitions?
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse

Note that script dumped hex for several sda partitions. The very last 00 55 aa like in line 281. The same shoudl be true of your MBR in sdb, but that 00 55 aa may be missing??
Post this and see if it ends with the 00 55 aa.
sudo hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sdb

----------


## Joseph_Hui

Hi,

I'm experiencing a problem with dual booting Windows Vista and Ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. Initially, I had my dual boot set up and working fine. At one point, I accidentally selected Windows Recovery Mode instead of Windows from the GRUB2 screen. I exited recovery mode without doing anything. However, upon startup, I saw the "grub rescue" prompt instead of the normal GRUB2 screen - presumably booting into Windows Recovery Mode somehow messed up my boot record. I made a LiveUSB and performed the fix described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669543. This allowed me to boot, but now GRUB2 is gone entirely and my computer boots directly into Windows. I ran Boot-Repair and nothing changed. The paste output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764057/. How should I proceed?

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@Joseph_Hui
Your error is common with the Windows recovery. Testdisk should let you recover all of it. Then rerun Boot-Repair.
It seems to have written a new partition table, leaving out the Linux partition that was in the extended partition. You still have extended partition and swap, but now have space before swap in extended partition where your Linux partition was. 

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse


If you repartitioned several times, it may show several versions. You want to undelete the one Linux partition that is the largest that is in the extended partition. But testdisk uses CHS, cylinders, heads, sectors not just sectors.
See lines 70 & 71 in bootinfo report and you want Linux in that space.

----------


## Joseph_Hui

@oldfred

I see. I ran the TestDisk program and it found the same partitions as Boot-Repair: Windows Recovery (primary), NTFS (primary bootable), NTFS (primary), extended (extended), and Linux swap (logical). By "undelete", do you mean that I should change the Linux partition from extended to primary bootable - so the partitions would go from (primary, bootable, primary, extended, logical) to (primary, primary, primary, bootable, logical)?

----------


## oldfred

No. 
Do not change any existing partitions.
You may need to do deeper search but it should show a list of partitions with at least one with d as first column.
Then you should have a Linux partition that you want to change to logical.

----------


## Joseph_Hui

Doing a deeper search uncovered a bunch of Linux partitions, but some of them were unrecoverable. After continuing from there, TestDisk reported the same list of partitions as before, except with a few more NTFS partitions (no new Linux partitions, except IIRC one of the partitions changed from "extended" to "Linux"). The first partition was marked with a * in the first column, and the rest weren't marked at all (unfortunately, I neglected to take a screenshot of that page). Am I looking at the wrong page or something?




Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

Usually testdisk does not show so many partitions. It often shows several versions as every resize or change leave more history. But usually only one is correct size. You seem to show many with the same size?

It has found your Linux partition but you want to be on the screen with the * or d and change one Linux from d to L for logical. And then write or save that update. Do not make any other changes.

This shows the screen you should be at.
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestD...n_table_status

----------


## Joseph_Hui

Hm... there might be many partitions because I've messed around a lot with installing Linux Mint and stuff in the past. On that page (after I run the deeper search), none of the partitions are marked as Deleted - it shows a couple more NTFS partitions than the quick search but that's it.

----------


## oldfred

I might just try the write if it lets you or if that does not work see if changing to L even though not shown as L works?

----------


## Joseph_Hui

Oops. Well, while trying the write, I managed to screw up something fierce and all my partitions and stuff disappeared. In the end I decided to just reinstall Windows. I didn't really lose anything, though, since all my stuff is on Dropbox, so it's not too bad.

Thanks for sticking with me! It's a shame I couldn't get it to work, but it doesn't really matter too much.

----------


## jake19

Hi,

I'm a beginner for linux and I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04.3. However, I had problem booting Windows. So, I tried boot-repair but it looks like it didn't help, and maybe made things a bit worse.

Here is the log file the tool has generated:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6784554/

In summary, I have Lenovo Y400 with 1TB Harddisk and 128GB SSD on my system. 1TB harddisk has windows 8 preinstalled. I've installed windows 8.1 on my 128GB SSD and have been using that one for some time. Whenever I turned on computer, it used to ask me to choose which Windows to run, and worked pretty well and straight forward, until ubuntu came into the play.

After running boot-repair, whenever I start my computer, I get this message, which is probably from BIOS:

Default Boot Device Missing or Boot Failed.
Insert Recovery Media and Hit any key.
Then Select 'Boot Manager' to choose a new Boot
Device or to Boot Recovery Media

Then it's asking me to choose where to boot from. But the list has 3 Ubuntu entries (one spelled as ubuntu (with small "u"), two spelled as Ubuntu), 2 windows entries. I cannot use any windows options or any "Ubuntu" options. Only "ubuntu" works, others give me this BIOS message and again goes back to BIOS boot selection:

"Windows Boot Manager has been blocked by the current security policy"

I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@jake19



> /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi


Best to run the undo until we know you really have a "buggy" UEFI. It looks like you installed with secure boot on as you have the signed Linux kernel installed which should boot even with secure boot on. 
Is secure boot on or off and have you tried with both settings?
Also very new systems work better with very new Ubuntu or 13.10 and shortly 12.04.4 which will be out in early Feb. UEFI has many updates & fixes, both by Linux and vendors. Is your UEFI/BIOS most current from Vendor?


 It looks like boot repair ran its "buggy" UEFI rename function. I am not sure it is always required, but it is for those UEFI that internally hard code UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Boot-Repair renames the Windows file and makes grub2's shim be the Windows file. The UEFI thinks it is booting Windows but is really booting grub2 and then from grub2 menu you can boot Windows.

   buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)

   Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

   With the renamed file you cannot directly boot Windows from UEFI menu as it really is shim.
And a Windows update may rewrite the bootmgfw.efi file overwriting the shim version, so then if you can only boot the Windows version you have to rerun boot repair. If you can boot Ubuntu entry in UEFI menu, undo the rename.

   To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

I prefer to configure each drive to have its own efi partition near the beginning of the drive. You must have still had UEFI/BIOS set to boot from 1TB when you installed to 128SSD, as it has no efi partition. Windows just used hard drive.


Other Lenovo

 Lenovo s440
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189531
Lenovo Yoga 11s (Intel i5/Intel HD 4000)
Needed this: acpi_backlight=vendor 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188199
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911972&
Lenovo Community Bios Access
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-.../812737/page/2
Lenovo Active Protection System™ – for hard drive
 [SOLVED] Lenovo Y580 with working bumblebee on 12.10 - NVIDIA 660M
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137318


Also some info on two drive UEFI installs in link in my signature.

----------


## jake19

Hi oldfred,

Yes, I've installed ubuntu with SecureBoot enabled. However, when I run boot-repair tool from LiveUSB ubuntu, I can't exactly remember but it told me to disable SecureBoot with options to abort or continue. So I aborted, disabled SecureBoot, and booted from LiveUSB again and run boot-repair again. However, boot repair again told me to disable SecureBoot. I thought probably it's not checking the current SecureBoot setting but blindly suggesting to disable it, so I clicked on continue that time. 

I've tried both with SecureBoot enabled or disabled, it gave me the same issues.

To undo & to rename files to their original names, should I again boot from LiveUSB and do it there? Or should I do it on my installed ubuntu on ssd?

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@jake19
I do not think it matters where you run Boot-Repair from. It saves to local files which I believe it finds.

----------


## jake19

@oldfred

Thanks a lot for your help! I did undo by using boot-repair. In the advanced menu, by default, reinstall GRUB was selected, but I deselected it. Now my computer boots into Windows as before, asking me to choose Win8.1 or Win8.

When I press F12 during startup and go to boot selection in my BIOS, I see Windows on the top, and 3 ubuntu entries (one "ubuntu" and two "Ubuntu"s) below it. "ubuntu" boots into grub and then starts ubuntu succesfully.

So, is this the ideal boot scenario? Do I have to go through BIOS to run ubuntu all the time? Is it possible to select one of those 3 OSes on one screen? For instance, it would be nice and convenient to have ubuntu option appear on Windows boot selection.

The log generated after boot-repair's undo:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790173/

----------


## oldfred

You should be able to set the ubuntu entry as first in UEFI boot order.

But Windows seems to auto reset itself to first on a regular basis, and with Windows 8.1 maybe all the time. It syncs BCD and UEFI's NVRAM.

I have seen adding an entry to BCD as a work around. You could keep the Boot-Repair rename, but may have issues later when Windows does an update and overwrites the bootmgfw.efi that is really shim.

           Remove Duplicate Firmware Objects in BCD and NVRAM
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=ws.10%29.aspx
UEFI NVRAM boot entries are cached in the BCD store
BCD has 1:1 mappings for some UEFI global variables
Any time {fwbootmgr} is manipulated, NVRAM is automatically updated

   Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

----------


## Cole_Broughton

So i installed Ubuntu 13.10 today and when I got the os itself to work (after running into the low graphics mode error) I went to switch to my windows 8.1. it wasn't located in the grub so i did the boot-repair as shown on (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bo...%20Boot-Repair), which didn't help. It kept saying failed-press enter. so I copied what I was supposed to and here it is (https://paste.ubuntu.com/6800062/)

I'm trying to get it to dual boot with both os' with Ubuntu 13.10 to load first.

I am very new to Ubuntu and everything.

Thanks in advanced Cole.

----------


## SuperFreak

When the time comes to reformat my 12.04 PC and install 14.04(I know April is a way off) is it necessary or desirable to format the EFI partition(preexisting with 12.04) or can I reuse it?

----------


## oldfred

You only can have one efi partition per hard drive. So if reinstalling grub will just overwrite existing folders with new versions just like any normal reinstall. If upgrading it should also overwrite with the new versions.

Of course with any major system change (or minor ones) you should have good backups. I include efi partition in the list of things that should be backed up.

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks Old fred. I have already done a baremetal back up of the SSD my efi,root and home are on. When the time comes to install 14.04,  I will just follow the installation procedures I did when I installed 12.04

----------


## kimberley_ure

Hey there,  
I'm a newb running 12.04 on a 7 year old toshiba satellite 510 laptop. 

So my computer randomly stopped booting completely. It gets to the purple ubuntu splash page, sits there for a few seconds then the screen goes blank. Nothing happens til I press the on/off key then the splash page reappears for a second or two then the whole thing turns off.

I installed and ran boot repair off a usb stick using the automatic repair button and it says something like 'error occurred during repair' and here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807702

I also ran a memtest from the recovery menu and it found no disk errors.

I would greatly appreciate any help, thanks for your time! Otherwise I'll just reinstall the os.

----------


## oldfred

@kimberley_ure
I currently am running 12.04 from my old Toshiba Satellite A105 which is from late 2006.

But your BootInfo report seems to show some file corruption as it cannot even print all the data correctly. It tried fsck, but I would try full e2fsck on all Linux partitions. We normally suggest ext4 now as that is the default and most desktops do not need separate partitions, although /home is often suggested.

First I might verify drive has no major issues. From Disk Utility click on drive and on right side is Smart Status. It can run lots of tests and shows lots of detail, but all I know is passed or green is good and just about anything else is not.

You will need to run this on every sdaX ext3 partition you have.

 #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1

----------


## kimberley_ure

> We normally suggest ext4 now as that is the default and most desktops do not need separate partitions, although /home is often suggested.


Yep was a bit hasty when initially installing ubuntu and just went of this one article that recommended ext3 and several partitions. Since reading more recent articles and posts this is clearly a bit outdated, although seems opinions differ pretty widely re. partition numbers/mount points. 

Disk and filesystems are green or clean according to Disk Utility and e2fsck which I ran as per instructions. 

So just reinstalled, everything's workin fine (so far and fingers crossed).

Thanks for your help.

----------


## vangeli2

Thank you!

----------


## karolina2

Hi  :Smile: 
My first post here.
Logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838843/
After "Recommended Repair" (opened within Live CD) my notebook runs only Windows and doesn't even show OS to choose.
What can I do?
Greetings from Poland!  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@karolina2
Not sure why Boot-Repair did not offer to install grub2's boot loader.
You can try the advanced tab and see if you can select your Linux install and install grub2's boot loader to the MBR.

It also looks like os-prober did not find Windows to add it to grub menu. So maybe grub is not fully installed. Boot-Repair can do a full uninstall/reinstall, but you have to have network connection.
Or it just may need this after you boot into Zorin.
sudo update-grub

With multiple drives I prefer not to run auto repair. It will install grub to every MBR. I prefer to have each system on a separate drive and install only that systems boot loader to its own drive.

----------


## karolina2

1) "MBR options" tab is empty. Are you asking about that tab?

2) I have network connection all the time. I'm suprised that it didn't reinstall grub from zero too.

3) _sudo update-grub
_
I have not tried this because I think that command like this will try to update "Live CD Zorin grub" - and not "Installed Zorin grub".
Am I right?

----------


## tnm23

Hi there - been using Linux in one flavour or another for years, but just got my first Windows 8 / UEFI machine and I really need help dual booting.  It's an HP Envy dv6-7331sa; I found out, too late to return it, that HP's UEFI implementation apparently isn't the most linux-friendly.  Here's what I've done so far:

Machine came with HP's OEM version of Windows 8 as stock.  I've installed all updates, including HP's latest bios update, and upgraded to 8.1.  I've also deleted the HP recovery partition after making recovery DVDs; this left, in order from the start of the drive: one windows recovery partition, the efi partition, the windows partition, and another recovery partition (apparently the 8.1 upgrade makes a second recovery partition.  That's irksome and weird, but they're small enough that I can tolerate it).

Next, I installed Xubuntu 13.10 64 bit in the space at the end of the drive, creating four additional partitions: swap, boot, root and home, respectively.  I installed this from a CD in legacy mode, because the wretched thing just refused to boot in efi mode no matter what I did with the bios settings.  In the partitioning dialogue, I installed the bootloader in sda2, the efi partition, which I gather is the correct way to do it when you want to boot the machine in uefi mode; after the installer finished, ejected the CD and rebooted, I switched the machine back into UEFI mode (secureboot was also switched back on).

At this point, if I recall correctly, the machine still booted into windows as normal on startup, unless I pressed F9 during POST and selected the second of two efi boot modes (both of which were identically labelled as ubuntu, weirdly - the first one actually loaded windows as normal), whereupon grub would appear with just a couple of nice neat options, ubuntu and windows - I can't quite remember, but I think windows did start correctly when that option was selected from grub at this point.

What I actually wanted was for the machine to start grub on powerup, so I then ran boot-repair in "recommended" mode, which did a bunch of mysterious stuff that I still can't really follow (is there actually a written manual somewhere?); after restarting, grub did indeed come up at boot time by default, but this time with a zillion entries for all the various bios/system utility EFI files HP cram on the thing, and now only the ubuntu options worked correctly; NONE of the windows or HP options launched correctly, producing long error messages about image files.  This was alarming so I ran boot-repair again in manual mode and attempted to undo the changes it had made, and I *think* I've got it back into the state it was in before I ran boot-repair the first time, but now I'm stuck and have no idea what to do next.  Can someone please explain what the problem is with my system, and how to fix it - ideally without flattening it to factory condition then doing all those updates and installs all over again?  (note that the HP bios won't let me change the default efi option at boot time, so I have to hit F9 every time I want grub and not windows in this state, which is unacceptable)

Here's my boot info script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840216/

----------


## oldfred

@karolina2
You can only run the sudo update-grub from inside you booted install or a chroot. Boot-Repair does a chroot to get into install to do a full update of grub and that should also run as part of reinstall of grub the os-prober search for other systems. A while back some versions of Ubuntu did not have os-prober even though a part of grub2. Not sure about Zorin?
Grub location is the tab for reinstall of just the MBR, if it finds current install and you want to select sda as location. Grub options tab has a check box for purge before reinstall of grub.

@tnm23
HPs do not seem to be the easiest to set up. And it may be one with the 'buggy' UEFI that has been modified to only boot the Windows boot entry.
If Boot-Repair asked about buggy UEFI and you say yes, it renames the Windows efi file to be grub or shim to directly boot to grub menu. But then you cannot boot Windows directly from UEFI menu as both the ubuntu entry & Windows entry in UEFI lead to grub. If you can boot ubuntu from UEFI do not run rename. But may be required if you really have the incorrectly modified UEFI. Several vendors have done the UEFI change, but not all. UEFI is designed to be a multiple boot - boot manager so the changes are against UEFI standard.

Boot script now is not showing any efi files in your sda, did script now miss those or are they now deleted which is a big issue as that is how system boots. You can reinstall Ubuntu's boot files easily with a grub reinstall by Boot-Repair from grub options tab, purge before reinstall, but Windows needs a Windows repair flash drive. Boot-Repair may have backed up the essential files. Look in /var/log/boot-sav for any backups.

Some vendors add extra efi files for maintenance in another partition. HP adds them all to efi partition. Boot-Repair does not know if vital or not, so when it creates 25_custom to boot efi files, it adds all of them. I do have some instructions on housecleaning those if desired in the link in my signature.

----------


## darknomel

Hi there,

Getting rather desperate here. I posted the following on askubuntu: 

http://askubuntu.com/questions/41292...ng-filesystems

Short version is, I really need to recover this machine without reloading, I used boot-repair but I'm still getting the "General error mounting filesystems" error. 

Here is the output of boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842010/

Can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks,
Michael

----------


## tnm23

It is, I think, the "buggy" hardwired bios; certainly there's no way to change the efi boot sequence during post except by hitting F9 every time.  The efi files must still be present on the disk, because booting both OSs does still work.  Default on startup is to start some kind of HP bootloader (shows blue HP logo mid-screen) which then goes directly to windows - this appears to be the same arrangement as in factory condition.  Hitting F9 lists two options, the first of which does the same thing, the second of which loads grub.  Grub in turn can correctly load windows or linux.  The only real problem seems to be finding a way to work around the hardwired bios so that grub starts first by default (and also avoiding having windows/HP automatically undo this and restore the direct-to-windows boot option once it's started, which has happened before on this machine the last time I messed with dual-booting on it).  Below is the complete ls -l output of my efi partition as seen when mounted in linux; it seems to be a real mess in there, and I can't guess how it all fits together or what to do to fix it.

.:


```
total 20
drwxr-xr-x 38 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:19 boot
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root  512 Jan 28 23:13 BOOTSECT.BAK
drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Jan 29 16:52 EFI
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:11 Microsoft
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:11 ubuntu

./boot:
total 3240
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 bg-bg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3170304 Jun  2  2012 boot.sdi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 cs-cz
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 da-dk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 de-de
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 el-gr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 en-gb
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 en-us
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 es-es
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 et-ee
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fi-fi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 Fonts
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fr-fr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 hr-hr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 hu-hu
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 it-it
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ja-jp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ko-kr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 lt-lt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 lv-lv
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nb-no
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nl-nl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pl-pl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-br
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-pt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 Resources
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ro-ro
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ru-ru
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sk-sk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sl-si
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sr-latn-cs
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sv-se
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 tr-tr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 uk-ua
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-cn
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-hk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-tw

./boot/bg-bg:
total 0

./boot/cs-cz:
total 0

./boot/da-dk:
total 0

./boot/de-de:
total 0

./boot/el-gr:
total 0

./boot/en-gb:
total 0

./boot/en-us:
total 0

./boot/es-es:
total 0

./boot/et-ee:
total 0

./boot/fi-fi:
total 0

./boot/Fonts:
total 0

./boot/fr-fr:
total 0

./boot/hr-hr:
total 0

./boot/hu-hu:
total 0

./boot/it-it:
total 0

./boot/ja-jp:
total 0

./boot/ko-kr:
total 0

./boot/lt-lt:
total 0

./boot/lv-lv:
total 0

./boot/nb-no:
total 0

./boot/nl-nl:
total 0

./boot/pl-pl:
total 0

./boot/pt-br:
total 0

./boot/pt-pt:
total 0

./boot/Resources:
total 0

./boot/ro-ro:
total 0

./boot/ru-ru:
total 0

./boot/sk-sk:
total 0

./boot/sl-si:
total 0

./boot/sr-latn-cs:
total 0

./boot/sv-se:
total 0

./boot/tr-tr:
total 0

./boot/uk-ua:
total 0

./boot/zh-cn:
total 0

./boot/zh-hk:
total 0

./boot/zh-tw:
total 0

./EFI:
total 16
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:19 Boot
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 HP
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 28 16:51 Microsoft
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 17:41 ubuntu

./EFI/Boot:
total 1568
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1604952 Nov 14 12:26 bootx64.efi

./EFI/HP:
total 20
drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 BIOS
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 BIOSUpdate
drwxr-xr-x 39 root root 4096 Jan 28 16:51 boot
drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Jan 28 17:35 EFI
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jan 28 17:08 SystemDiags

./EFI/HP/BIOS:
total 12
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 Current
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 New
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 08:34 Previous

./EFI/HP/BIOS/Current:
total 8200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8388608 Jan 29 08:34 01818.bin
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Jan 28 17:14 01818.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Jan 29 08:34 01818.sig

./EFI/HP/BIOS/New:
total 4
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 256 Jan 28 23:54 01818.s12

./EFI/HP/BIOS/Previous:
total 8200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8388608 Jan 29 08:34 01818.bin
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Jan 29 08:34 01818.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Jan 29 08:34 01818.sig

./EFI/HP/BIOSUpdate:
total 2456
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 259072 Nov  5  2012 CryptRSA32.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 443904 Nov  5  2012 CryptRSA.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 871768 Sep 26 10:24 HpBiosUpdate32.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 10:25 HpBiosUpdate32.s09
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 10:25 HpBiosUpdate32.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 11:41 HpBiosUpdate32.sig
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 903096 Sep 26 10:24 HpBiosUpdate.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   3450 Jan 29 08:34 HpBiosUpdate.log
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 10:24 HpBiosUpdate.s09
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 10:24 HpBiosUpdate.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Sep 26 11:41 HpBiosUpdate.sig

./EFI/HP/boot:
total 8116
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12288 Jan 28 17:35 BCD
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12288 Jan 28 17:35 BCD.LOG
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 bg-bg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1024 Jun  2  2012 bootfix.bin
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1354472 Oct 24  2012 bootmgfw.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1350888 Oct 24  2012 bootmgr.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3170304 Jun  2  2012 boot.sdi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4186 Jun 26  2012 boot.stl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 cs-cz
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 da-dk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 de-de
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 el-gr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-gb
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-us
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 es-es
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 et-ee
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 fi-fi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 Fonts
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 fr-fr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 hr-hr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 hu-hu
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 it-it
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ja-jp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ko-kr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 lt-lt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 lv-lv
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1263856 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  976384 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 nb-no
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 nl-nl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pl-pl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pt-br
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pt-pt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 qps-ploc
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 Resources
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ro-ro
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ru-ru
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sk-sk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sl-si
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sr-latn-cs
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sv-se
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 tr-tr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 uk-ua
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-cn
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-hk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-tw

./EFI/HP/boot/bg-bg:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/cs-cz:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/da-dk:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/de-de:
total 336
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/el-gr:
total 336
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79600 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79600 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79600 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 46320 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 46320 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/en-gb:
total 216
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/en-us:
total 312
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/es-es:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/et-ee:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74480 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74480 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74480 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/fi-fi:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/Fonts:
total 13072
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3694080 Jun  2  2012 chs_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3876772 Jun  2  2012 cht_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1984228 Jun  2  2012 jpn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2371360 Jun  2  2012 kor_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  168212 Jun  2  2012 malgun_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  165764 Jun  2  2012 malgunn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  134508 Jun  2  2012 meiryo_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  132888 Jun  2  2012 meiryon_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  154896 Jun  2  2012 msjh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  152892 Jun  2  2012 msjhn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  146228 Jun  2  2012 msyh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  142124 Jun  2  2012 msyhn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   36020 Jun  2  2012 segmono_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77088 Jun  2  2012 segoen_slboot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77404 Jun  2  2012 segoe_slboot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   47452 Jun  2  2012 wgl4_boot.ttf

./EFI/HP/boot/fr-fr:
total 336
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/hr-hr:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/hu-hu:
total 336
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78064 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78064 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78064 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/it-it:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/ja-jp:
total 292
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67312 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67312 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67312 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/ko-kr:
total 292
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66800 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66800 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66800 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/lt-lt:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/lv-lv:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/nb-no:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74984 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/nl-nl:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/pl-pl:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/pt-br:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/pt-pt:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/qps-ploc:
total 192
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/Resources:
total 24
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18160 Jul 25  2012 bootres.dll
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-US

./EFI/HP/boot/Resources/en-US:
total 12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11504 Jul 26  2012 bootres.dll.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/ro-ro:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/ru-ru:
total 316
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44784 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44784 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/sk-sk:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/sl-si:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/sr-latn-cs:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/sv-se:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/tr-tr:
total 324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/uk-ua:
total 228
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/zh-cn:
total 280
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/zh-hk:
total 280
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/boot/zh-tw:
total 280
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 25  2012 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootmgr.exe.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 25  2012 memtest.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.exe.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI:
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 36 root root 4096 Oct 24  2012 Boot
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Oct 24  2012 Microsoft

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot:
total 1460
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 bg-bg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1354480 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 cs-cz
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 da-dk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 de-de
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 el-gr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 en-gb
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 en-us
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 es-es
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 et-ee
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fi-fi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fr-fr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 hr-hr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 hu-hu
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 it-it
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ja-jp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ko-kr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 lt-lt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 lv-lv
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nb-no
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nl-nl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pl-pl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-br
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-pt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ro-ro
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ru-ru
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sk-sk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sl-si
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sr-latn-cs
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sv-se
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 tr-tr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 uk-ua
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-cn
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-hk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-tw

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/bg-bg:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/cs-cz:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/da-dk:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/de-de:
total 80
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/el-gr:
total 80
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79600 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/en-gb:
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/en-us:
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73456 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/es-es:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77040 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/et-ee:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74480 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/fi-fi:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/fr-fr:
total 80
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78576 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/hr-hr:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/hu-hu:
total 80
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78064 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/it-it:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/ja-jp:
total 68
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67312 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/ko-kr:
total 68
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66800 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/lt-lt:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/lv-lv:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/nb-no:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/nl-nl:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/pl-pl:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77552 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/pt-br:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/pt-pt:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/ro-ro:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75504 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/ru-ru:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/sk-sk:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/sl-si:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/sr-latn-cs:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/sv-se:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76016 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/tr-tr:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74992 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/uk-ua:
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76528 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/zh-cn:
total 64
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/zh-hk:
total 64
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Boot/zh-tw:
total 64
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63728 Jul 26  2012 bootx64.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft:
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 Oct 24  2012 Boot

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
total 1592
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  262144 Jun  2  2012 BCD
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 cs-cz
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 da-dk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 de-de
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 el-gr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 en-us
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 es-es
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fi-fi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 Fonts
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 fr-fr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 hu-hu
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 it-it
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ja-jp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ko-kr
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1263856 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nb-no
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 nl-nl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pl-pl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-br
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 pt-pt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 Resources
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 ru-ru
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 sv-se
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 tr-tr
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-cn
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-hk
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Oct 24  2012 zh-tw

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-cz:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-dk:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-de:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-gr:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 46320 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-us:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-es:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-fi:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
total 12408
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3694080 Jun  2  2012 chs_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3876772 Jun  2  2012 cht_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1984228 Jun  2  2012 jpn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2371360 Jun  2  2012 kor_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  168212 Jun  2  2012 malgun_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  134508 Jun  2  2012 meiryo_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  154896 Jun  2  2012 msjh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  146228 Jun  2  2012 msyh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   36020 Jun  2  2012 segmono_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77404 Jun  2  2012 segoe_slboot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   47452 Jun  2  2012 wgl4_boot.ttf

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-fr:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-hu:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-it:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-jp:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-kr:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42736 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-no:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-nl:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-pl:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-br:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-pt:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45808 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
total 20
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18160 Jul 26  2012 bootres.dll

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-ru:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44784 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-se:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-tr:
total 48
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45296 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-cn:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-hk:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-tw:
total 44
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42224 Jul 26  2012 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/HP/SystemDiags:
total 12912
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1679441 Sep 26 10:24 AudioDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  259780 Sep 26 10:24 audiodiags.msg.xml
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1686349 Sep 26 10:24 AudioDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   59475 Sep 26 10:24 CpuDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   62465 Sep 26 10:24 CpuDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  259072 Nov  5  2012 CryptRSA32.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  443904 Nov  5  2012 CryptRSA.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   43531 Sep 26 10:24 FirewireDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   59402 Sep 26 10:24 firewirediags.msg.xml
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   47425 Sep 26 10:24 FirewireDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   70375 Sep 26 10:24 OpticalDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   48550 Sep 26 10:24 opticaldiags.msg.xml
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77435 Sep 26 10:24 OpticalDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3699672 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags32.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags32.s09
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags32.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 11:41 SystemDiags32.sig
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4022968 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags.s09
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 10:24 SystemDiags.s12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     256 Sep 26 11:41 SystemDiags.sig
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   49161 Sep 26 10:24 USBDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  126288 Sep 26 10:24 usbdiags.msg.xml
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   52748 Sep 26 10:24 USBDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   62110 Sep 26 10:24 VideoDiags32.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   64114 Sep 26 10:24 VideoDiags.udz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  132576 Jul  5  2012 VideoMem32.udm
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  140064 Jul  5  2012 VideoMem.udm

./EFI/Microsoft:
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 40 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:19 Boot

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
total 6000
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   49152 Jan 30 11:18 BCD
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   65536 Jan 28 21:45 BCD{e105a0fc-885a-11e3-be70-6817299048cb}.TM.blf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  524288 Jan 28 21:45 BCD{e105a0fc-885a-11e3-be70-6817299048cb}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  524288 Jan 28 21:45 BCD{e105a0fc-885a-11e3-be70-6817299048cb}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   45056 Jan 28 16:51 BCD.LOG
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       0 Jan 28 22:57 BCD.LOG1
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       0 Jan 28 22:57 BCD.LOG2
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 bg-BG
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1604952 Nov 14 12:26 bootmgfw.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1601880 Nov 14 12:26 bootmgr.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   65536 Jan 28 23:13 BOOTSTAT.DAT
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4247 Aug 22 14:45 boot.stl
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 cs-CZ
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 da-DK
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 de-DE
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 el-GR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-GB
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-US
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 es-ES
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 et-EE
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 fi-FI
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 Fonts
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 fr-FR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 hr-HR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 hu-HU
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 it-IT
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ja-JP
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ko-KR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 lt-LT
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 lv-LV
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1493344 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 nb-NO
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 nl-NL
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pl-PL
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pt-BR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 pt-PT
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 qps-ploc
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 Resources
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ro-RO
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 ru-RU
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sk-SK
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sl-SI
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sr-Latn-CS
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 23:13 sr-Latn-RS
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 sv-SE
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 tr-TR
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 uk-UA
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-CN
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-HK
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 28 16:51 zh-TW

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77152 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77152 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
total 208
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78688 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78688 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
total 208
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79712 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79712 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 46432 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
total 144
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
total 192
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77152 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77152 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74592 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 74592 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
total 13072
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3694080 Jun  2  2012 chs_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3876772 Jun  2  2012 cht_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1984228 Jun  2  2012 jpn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2371360 Jun  2  2012 kor_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  168212 Jun  2  2012 malgun_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  165764 Jun  2  2012 malgunn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  134508 Jun  2  2012 meiryo_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  132888 Jun  2  2012 meiryon_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  154896 Jun  2  2012 msjh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  152892 Jun  2  2012 msjhn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  146228 Jun  2  2012 msyh_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  142124 Jun  2  2012 msyhn_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   36020 Aug 22 14:45 segmono_boot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77088 Aug 22 14:45 segoen_slboot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77404 Aug 22 14:45 segoe_slboot.ttf
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   47452 Aug 22 14:45 wgl4_boot.ttf

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
total 208
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78688 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78688 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
total 208
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78176 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78176 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
total 180
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67424 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 67424 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42848 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
total 180
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66912 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 66912 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42848 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77664 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77664 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77664 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 77664 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45920 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
total 192
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73568 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
total 24
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18272 Aug 22 14:45 bootres.dll
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jan 28 16:51 en-US

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/en-US:
total 12
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11616 Aug 22 21:33 bootres.dll.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75616 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
total 196
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44896 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-CS:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76128 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
total 200
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 75104 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45408 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
total 152
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 76640 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
total 172
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63840 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63840 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42336 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-HK:
total 172
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63832 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63840 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42336 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
total 172
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63840 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgfw.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63840 Aug 22 14:45 bootmgr.efi.mui
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42336 Aug 22 14:45 memtest.efi.mui

./EFI/ubuntu:
total 3364
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     120 Jan 29 19:19 grub.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  903544 Jan 29 19:19 grubx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1178240 Jan 29 19:19 MokManager.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1355736 Jan 29 19:19 shimx64.efi

./Microsoft:
total 4
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 19:19 Boot

./Microsoft/Boot:
total 0

./ubuntu:
total 1324
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1355736 Jan 29 19:11 shimx64.efi
```

----------


## oldfred

Please use code tags around long text output. Easy to add in advanced menu with # after highlight what you want in the code tags.

The other work around to the rename that Boot-Repair does.
       UEFI NVRAM boot entries are cached in the BCD store
BCD has 1:1 mappings for some UEFI global variables
Any time {fwbootmgr} is manipulated, NVRAM is automatically updated

   Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

This shows how to directly edit efi entries. But if UEFI is hard coded entries may not work.

 sudo efibootmgr -v
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell


 @darknomel
The desktop version of 10.04 expired in April 2013, but server is still available until April 2015.  Best to upgrade to at least 12.04.

I do not see anything in BootInfo report that shows issues.
From Live installer and Disk Utility does drive say passed in Smart Status.
You can try an full fsck but it looks like Boot-Repair was able to mount partitions.

 #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1

----------


## darknomel

> @darknomel
> The desktop version of 10.04 expired in April 2013, but server is still available until April 2015.  Best to upgrade to at least 12.04.
> 
> I do not see anything in BootInfo report that shows issues.
> From Live installer and Disk Utility does drive say passed in Smart Status.
> You can try an full fsck but it looks like Boot-Repair was able to mount partitions.
> 
>  #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s)
> #e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
> ...


Thank you for your reply oldfred.

I've checked the SMART STATUS and ran both e2fsck commands from a live cd, screenshots of my output are here:

http://i.imgur.com/aKIemRy.png
http://i.imgur.com/2zEumos.png
http://i.imgur.com/GdGmsud.png

The machine still does not boot, I still get the general error mounting filesystems message.

Any ideas?

Kind regards,
Michael

----------


## karolina2

I'm not sure how I did it (I think it was advanced tab in Boot-repair), but my grub is fine again.
Case closed.
Thanks for help!  :Smile: 
Cheers from Poland!  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@karolina2
Glad you got your system working again.  :Smile: 

@darknomel
I do not know much about Smart Status other than green is good. So your drive seems ok.
Did you run the full fsck as I also suggested? Otherwise I am about out of ideas. 
Usually not mounting relates to some partition corruption.

----------


## darknomel

> @darknomel
> I do not know much about Smart Status other than green is good. So your drive seems ok.
> Did you run the full fsck as I also suggested? Otherwise I am about out of ideas. 
> Usually not mounting relates to some partition corruption.


Hi,

I am not 100% sure - I ran the commands you had in your previous reply to me? I took screenshots and posted them in my previous reply but I don't see any errors or an indication that something is wrong.

If anyone has any suggestions, it would be great, It is imperitive that I get this machine to boot.

Kind regards,
Michael

----------


## oldfred

@darknomel
Do you get grub menu? If so remove quiet splash and see if we can get more detail on error.
At grub menu use e for edit, scroll to linux line and edit out quiet splash and boot.
It scrolls by quickly and last lines often are not issue, but several lines above that.

Does recovery mode also give same error?

----------


## JB19

Something got screwed up on my system and I tried the repair but it said it failed here is the link to the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856175/ . Can someone please help me?

----------


## oldfred

@jb19
You have a BIOS based install with MBR(msdos) partitions. You cannot boot in UEFI mode.
But Boot-Repair saw an efi partition in fstab and tried to reinstall grub in UEFI mode.
You need to remove efi entry in fstab. You  can just add # at beginning which converts it to comment.

Or you can see  if you can just get Boot-Repair to reinstall in BIOS mode. Uncheck efi.

From live installer.
 sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
gksudo gedit /mnt/sdb1/etc/fstab
comment out efi entry and then rerun Boot-Repair.

----------


## JB19

@oldfed what exactly does "comment out efi entry" mean? Do I need to delete the entire line that starts with #UUID or just delete the /boot/efi?

----------


## oldfred

In fstab a # means the entire line is a comment. 
If if the first character is # it is commented out, but not deleted. 

Or you can just delete that line.

----------


## ehalp

I cannot boot from my hard drive.  When boot-repair runs, it does not provide the "Recommended Repair" option.  It only has the "Create a Bootinfo summary" option.  Any clues in here?... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863830/

----------


## SuperFreak

Thought I would try out 14.04 on a separate partition from my 12.04 install but on same SSD. When I decided to delete the install by deleting the root and home 14.04 partitions I ran into trouble. Computer booted to grub rescue which I didn't know what to do with. I then tried booting to a USB with 14.04 but got a screen saying Machine Check Error and then it reboots. I was able to boot to 12.04 using a Live DVD and using boot repair followed the recommended repair. Now Ubuntu boots correctly but my USB still boots to the Machine Check Error page and won't load Ubuntu (The USB is Easy2Boot and has multiple distros on it and I have never had any problems with it prior to this). My bootrepair info is HERE

EDIT: Not sure is the reason but I reverted to an earlier kernel and PC is now working with USB Live and I am not seeing Error message. Fingers crossed this works from now on

----------


## oldfred

@ehalp
You have volume groups or LVM. Usually Boot-Repair installs the lvm2 driver to see your partitions, but either it did not work or your LVM is corrupted. I am not familiar with LVM and what else may be an issue.
 Advantages/Disadvantages LVM Post #9
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586328
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
lvm How-To info older:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141900
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html
sudo apt-get install lvm2
sudo vgchange -ay
LVM gui tool:
http://www.howtogeek.com/127246/linu...ms-with-a-gui/
sudo apt-get install system-config-lvm

@superfreak
You show a grub install to the MBR, but have Ubuntu in UEFI boot mode. You need to be sure you always boot in UEFI boot mode.  Do not know about Easy2Boot. Is that UEFI? If not that may be an issue as it is better to always be the same. Or you did not switch back to BIOS boot mode to boot flash drive. I do not see flash drive in BootInfo report.

----------


## darknomel

> @darknomel
> Do you get grub menu? If so remove quiet splash and see if we can get more detail on error.
> At grub menu use e for edit, scroll to linux line and edit out quiet splash and boot.
> It scrolls by quickly and last lines often are not issue, but several lines above that.
> 
> Does recovery mode also give same error?


Hi oldfred,

Yes - I do get the grub menu, I tried your suggestion - I don't see any obvious errors but here's a screenshot anyways:

http://i.imgur.com/EbH6sNB.jpg

I also tried disabling swap, but that hasn't made a difference either.

----------


## SuperFreak

> @superfreak
>     You show a grub install to the MBR, but have Ubuntu in UEFI boot mode. You need to be sure you always boot in UEFI boot mode. Do not know about Easy2Boot. Is that UEFI? If not that may be an issue as it is better to always be the same. Or you did not switch back to BIOS boot mode to boot flash drive. I do not see flash drive in BootInfo report.


Thanks Old Fred. Easy2Boot is a a grub4dos multiboot USB drive that  allows me to boot to different distros including windows ;it seems to be working now. 
You say boot repair shows a grub install to MBR, does that need to be removed?

----------


## oldfred

@darknomel
Still says corruption. And you did run e2fsck which did not look like it found any corruption.
Usually if swap has issues you can just skip it and it still boots. 
Did you run the efsck on all ext4 partitions?

@superfreak
You do not need to remove grub from MBR, as it is not really used. But do not boot with BIOS mode or it will try to start grub and give a grub> command line. 

grub4dos is the old version of grub that works in NTFS partitions. But grub2 also works in NTFS partitions. I prefer to use grub2 for multi-booting but I think I suggested that before.

----------


## steeve

hi, just tried this tool with partial success
here is my log link   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881607/

some history:
i had windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 installed on the same HD all working fine
when i installed 13.04 over 12.04 windows boot was broken
seems like the MBR could have been written over

now grub shows up with various ubuntu boot options, but no windows boot option

any help would be much appreciated

----------


## oldfred

@steeve
You have a main Windows install in sda4. But Windows has a (hidden in Windows) 100MB NTFS boot partition that usually is the first partition. Boot flag is still on that partition which would say that was the Windows boot partition.

But you first partition which is 100MB has something called BootIt? Never heard of that and it is not Ubuntu nor Boot-Repair related.

With Windows you do not have to have a separate boot partition. You need to move your boot flag to sda4 and yse a Windows repair disk to fix it. You need to get bootmgr & BCD which are now missing into your Windows partition.

----------


## steeve

thanks oldfred - i'll move the boot flag and try to repair the windows boot
BootIt is a boot manager that I have used in the past
thanks for your patient service in this thread!

----------


## Clment

Hi all, 

I think I need some help with boot repair...
I've installed the latest Ubuntu release 13.10 (from a live USB) in dual boot with a preinstalled windows 8 on a sony vaio Pro 13 laptop.
Once ubuntu install completed, I rebooted, and it directly went on windows (I had no choice).
So I installed and executed boot repair from my ubuntu live usb (clicking on "Recommended repair"), answering "Yes" to the last question "backup and rename windows EFI files" and rebooted again, nothing had changed.
Here is the log : 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875324/

I tried again, as suggested, answering "No"  to the ""backup and rename windows EFI files" and.... I can't boot anymore (no windows, no ubuntu).
Here is the second log : 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875636/

The last log told me "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda3/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!", but I can't find any option like that in my BIOS/UEFI or whatever.

Can someone help ?

Thanks !

Clement

----------


## sylvain-tissot

Hello,


My server (KVM virtual machine with Ubuntu 12.04.3 Server) doesn't boot anymore since the hosting company had to do an unschedule maintenance on the hardware…




I've tried to boot on the Ubuntu Desktop live CD and run the following command





> fdisk -l


*** we figure out the root partition is on vdb1 ***





> fsck /dev/vdb1


*** answer yes to all questions ***





> mkdir /mnt/backup 
> mount /dev/vdb1 /mnt/backup 
> ls /mnt/backup 
> > grub-mkconfig_lib i386-pc lost+found update-grub_lib


Here I only see grub files, not our files ;-(


Then I've tried to install and run boot-repair from the LiveCD in Recommended repair. I don't know which partition he tried to repair, but it finished successfully. However the partition still hangs at GRUB.


Here is the boot info script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885670/


I wonder what to do next, shall I use the Advanced mode ?


Thanks a lot for your advice

Sylvain

----------


## oldfred

@clment
Your entry is usually just ubuntu, but details show shim:



> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager	HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WIN  DOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6  .2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}.................... Boot0001* ubuntu	HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)


Some vendors modify UEFI to only boot Windows. So the rename is to change the Windows efi file to really be grub or shim and then it will boot to grub menu. Then you only can boot the renamed Windows file from grub. But if you can boot the ubuntu entry you should undo the renam. And with rename both ubuntu entry (if it works) and Windows entry should take you to grub menu.
If you can boot ubuntu entry.
 To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.


 @sylvain-tissot

It does not look like Boot-Repair works with KVM virtual installs. And I do not know about them. And I really do not know about servers. May be best to post in Server sub-forum.
Not sure how you mount & boot kvm install. This is for typical installs:
 Grub Rescue Prompt Megathread - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052
HOWTO: Boot & Install Ubuntu from the Grub Rescue Prompt 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293

----------


## Clment

Thank you oldfred !
I've just restored the EFI backups, and i'm back to the initial problem : 
both windows and ubuntu installed, but I get no grub menu, and windows boots without asking anything (I never see ubuntu).

----------


## oldfred

Do you have secure boot on? But it looks like you have the signed version of grub & kernels that work with secure boot on.

Sony's may be one of those with the modified UEFI that needs rename.
With the rename, you boot the Windows entry which often is default and should get grub menu. Then from grub menu you boot this to get Windows which is the renamed or bkp.. backed up Windows file.
menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi"

Best to have good backups of efi partition. If you update Windows it will probably overwrite bootmgfw.efi with its copy.
Then you will not be able to boot Ubuntu again and any backups from Boot-Repair may be wrong versions. Or reinstall grub/shim and redo rename.

Sony Vaio Pro  hard coded to only boot "Windows Boot Manager"
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196415
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200818
Sony Vaio Pro SVP-1x21 - Arch but similar settings needed for any Linux
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...o_Pro_SVP-1x21
Sony Vaio Pro 13 initrd issues - turn off UUID and libata.force=noncq splash parameter needed
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189052
Sony Vaio T13 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127699

----------


## Clment

Secure boot is turned off.
The problem is that with the rename, I can't boot anything, I don't see grub boot menu, I just get a screen saying that no OS was found, so I can't boot the windows entry to get grub menu !
I made an image of my whole disk, so I should be able to restore the EFI partition in case things go really wrong.

I don't understand all these things with shim, I'm going to read the links you provided.

----------


## oldfred

shim is just the secure boot version of grub2's boot loader that has a Microsoft signing key. That is supposed to work with secure boot on.

But some systems only boot Windows. Sony's seem to one of them like this:

       Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619

----------


## Clment

Thank you again oldfred for your help and all he useful  links you gave me.
It's a bit clearer now, but still doesn't work. 
I've followed the steps described in this pdf http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/27418512
But nothing has changed (still launching windows directly).
Here is the output of efibootmgr -v :



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v
BootNext: 0007
BootCurrent: 000E
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 000E,0005,0007,0008,0009,0000,000A,000B,000D,000C,0001,0002
Boot0000*  Windows Boot Manager     HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}....................
Boot0001* ubuntu    HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
Boot0002* rEFInd Boot Manager    HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi)
Boot0005* Sony Original    HD(1,800,82000,efe23019-2218-438b-9b2a-c237824c19c7)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)
Boot0007* Windows Boot Manager    HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot0008* Windows Boot Manager    HD(5,425800,37cdc800,8484a58c-709f-499f-b04e-b90f74ed179d)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot0009* Windows Boot Manager    HD(5,425800,746a000,8484a58c-709f-499f-b04e-b90f74ed179d)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot000A* Windows Boot Manager    HD(5,425800,3b5bba8f,8484a58c-709f-499f-b04e-b90f74ed179d)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot000B* Windows Boot Manager    HD(5,425800,1dc3728f,8484a58c-709f-499f-b04e-b90f74ed179d)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot000C* Windows Boot Manager    HD(8,b761800,3027f000,8f511da1-af04-4669-819e-d0408056d632)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot000D* Windows Boot Manager    HD(5,425800,75c4800,8484a58c-709f-499f-b04e-b90f74ed179d)File(\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi)
Boot000E* UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler SE6PMAP    ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1d,0)USB(1,0)USB(1,0)HD(1,1f80,e86e00,c3072e18)..BO
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
```

It seems that the one used to boot is Boot0005* Sony Original    HD(1,800,82000,efe23019-2218-438b-9b2a-c237824c19c7)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi  ), which is the one I just created, containing refind (and not windows boot manager).
So, acoording to what I can read in this thread (post #6) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196415
there  is a kind of "double ****ing security" from sony to prevent me from  booting any other OS than windows. If I understand well, and if *adam-disc0tech* is right, the file is overwritten unless it is LABELED "Windows Boot Manager" and named bootmgfw.efi to look like a windows boot file. 

His solution is to use :


```
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l "  \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"
```

But i'm not sure to really understand what this does. Will it still work for dual boot ? (He only wanted ubuntu)
I believe that what I should do now is take either 


```
Boot0001* ubuntu    HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
Boot0002* rEFInd Boot Manager    HD(3,363800,82000,dcf14e60-ee5f-40be-a3e1-5227aa427b27)File(\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi)
```

and rename it bootmgfw.efi in Microsoft directory and label it "Windows Boot Manager", am I right ? How do I do this ?

By the way, what are all the other lines (Boot007, Boot008, etc...), that seem very similar and redundant ?

----------


## Clment

I tried 


```
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l"\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi"
```

...
still launching windows

and first copying \EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi in \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi

then 


```
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l"\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi"
```

... still launching windows

----------


## oldfred

I really only know Boot-Repairs method, which just renames bootmgfw.efi to be shim. So from UEFI you still boot Windows, and UEFI loads what it thinks is bootmgfw.efi, but you get grub menu.
I have seen other suggestions where rEFInd works, but do not know it.
Yes you have a lot of duplicate entries. 
You can use efibootmgr to remove duplicates:
       Really UEFI boot menu 
http://askubuntu.com/questions/63610...bios-boot-menu
http://linux.die.net/man/8/efibootmgr
# from live CD and use efibootmgr
sudo efibootmgr -v
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

            change label
http://askubuntu.com/questions/38316...ing-efibootmgr



Many more Sony's where users had issues, not sure how many gave up or really got it working
 Sony Vaio Pro SVP-1x21 - Arch but similar settings needed for any Linux
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...o_Pro_SVP-1x21
Sony Vaio Pro 13 initrd issues - turn off UUID and libata.force=noncq splash parameter needed
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189052

 Sony - manually copy grub efi files & rename to make them work post #3
http://askubuntu.com/questions/15017...-into-grub-efi
Sony - Manually copied but still some issues.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093415
EFI dualboot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8 in Raid0 on Sony Vaio S dual SSD
http://sygard.no/2012/09/efi-dualboo...n-sony-vaio-s/
Sony VAIO with Insyde H2O EFI bios Ubuntu 12.04 Dual Boot 
http://www.linuxrelease.com/2012/07/...-efi-bios.html
sony vaio laptop error: symbol not found: `grub_efi_secure_boot'.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102083
So this time installed 12.10, then  booted again from liveCD, made backup of (efi part)/EFI/microsoft/boot and copied all files from /EFI/ubuntu into it. Then renamed /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi. And it works

I just saw in news  that Sony sold computers to a venture capital co. They usually slash expenses so expect less support from them.
Do you have the latest UEFI/BIOS from Sony?

----------


## Christophe_R._Patr

Hi,

My Windows 8 os is still not working even after running boot-repair.  

Would someone help me make sense of this report, url = http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916667 ?

This is an excerpt from the report:
/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk: 764137/6111232 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 10842701/24414062 blocksWill restore the MBR_TO_RESTORE : sdb (generic mbr) into sdbdd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb0+1 records in0+1 records outBoot successfully repaired.You can now reboot your computer.
BTW, I have an Acer Aspire 5742-6846 with a Windows 7 logo (I upgraded to Windows 8).  But the report reads "Vista":
File system:       ntfs    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista: NTFS    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.    Operating System:    Boot files:        /wubildr

Much obliged,

Christophe R.

----------


## oldfred

@Christophe_R._Patr 
Wubi should work, but I really do not know it. It uses the Windows boot loader and is just a file inside the Windows NTFS partition. 12.04 is the last supported version as it does not work with gpt partitioned drives which all new computers are. Yours still is MBR and supposedly it should work. It may have to do with Windows 8 always on hibernation or fast boot which causes issues with all dual boots even dual boots of two Windows.

But since you have two drives and several available partitions, it would be better to just install Ubuntu to sda, leaving sdb as your Windows drive. Then one drive is Ubuntu and the other Windows. Since you do not need a lot of room for Ubuntu you can still have a NTFS data partition on the Ubuntu drive for shared data. But still need to leave off fast boot in Windows 8.


 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot
Fast Startup off/hibernation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html



https://sites.google.com/site/easyli...sproject/first
Install with screen shots, auto install option
http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-instal...l#.UfFD-uHAMfT
http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
Install options, Do not use erase entire drive unless that is really what you want. That is entire hard drive not just Windows c: "drive".
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/...g-term-support
Windows 8 & Ubuntu
http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/201...e-windows.html

----------


## Clment

I finally got it working.
The trick was to manually copy the ubuntu Boot directory in place of the \EFI\Boot Directory, and rename shimx64.efi to \EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi (not \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi )
efibootmgr didn't help at all (every modification was erased after reboot, ant it seems that the boot order is not taken into account), nor did boot-repair (didn't put the files in the right directory).
For more details (in french), see my post at http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=16013851

Thank you for your help !
Cheers

----------


## Christophe_R._Patr

@oldfred, thanks for your reply.  Windows and Linux operating systems are working again. I was able to re-install Windows 8 pro from a USB iso without messing up my Wubi install.

----------


## SuperFreak

http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933496/

Getting this message when running boot repair: 

```
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
```

Ran the repair twice (clicking YES on prompt) but message keeps coming up everytime I run boot repair. I have an error message after post but before Ubuntu loads on my screen but it flashes by on a black screen too quick to tell what it is. This may be because I had 14.04 Alpha installed on my PC along side of 12.04 (which I still have) but I wioped the 14.04 partitions

EDIT: I noticed in the boot repair report it lists these two files in EFI:/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
Is this normal? I have never had Windows on this PC (I built it myself) 
However I did recently update the UEFI. Before my UEFI booted to Ubuntu (thast is what the UEFI had as first boot named in Boot menu). Now with the update it says it is booting to Windows even though there is no Windows partition and Ubuntu is what actually boots up


2nd Edit:  Ran Boot Repair again and went into advanced settings, set checkmark on Backup and rename Windows EFI files. Now BIOS is identifying the UEFI as Ubuntu correctly. I still don't understand why Microsoft files are in EFI partition (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937599/) and why it says shim64 when Ubuntu is the only OS on the PC. I see other people have had this problem and it was caused by UEFI placing MS files in EFI

----------


## oldfred

@SuperFreak
Do you have to have the rename to work? Or can you boot Ubuntu entry from UEFI menu.
Some vendors modify UEFI to look for and only allow Windows to boot.
       Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619


 Vendors violated UEFI specs - PDF - http://hwe.ubuntu.com/docs/ubuntu-bi...quirements.pdf



> Firmware should not enforce any boot policy other than the mechanism specified in Section 3 of the
> UEFI 2.3.1 specification [UEFI 2.3.1]. Specifically, firmware should not modify boot behaviour de-
> pending on the Description field of the EFI_LOAD_OPTION descriptor.

----------


## SuperFreak

My computer now boots from the Ubuntu entry  thanks to Boot Repair.
Is there any reason that these files : /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi
are there (I assume /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ is on my EFI partition)? This computer has never had Windows loaded on to it so I don't understand why my system uses a shim in boot ( /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi )

I will be installing 14.04 in a clean install in April perhaps reformatting the disc including EFI will get rid of the issue

----------


## oldfred

I thought they were left over from a Windows install. 
Perhaps the rename function in Boot-Repair created them as it copies grub/shim into Microsoft folder and renames to the Windows file name. Always assumed it existed, but perhaps if not there Boot-Repair creates the folder & files?
I might back them up, and delete Windows efi folder just to confirm your system boots without them. If you need them then you could restore them.

----------


## hms2

Just a quick question- I have downloaded the iso and using it on usb stick. Do I need to be connected to internet while using the boot-repair?
I had a problem with installation - http://askubuntu.com/questions/42119...tect-windows-7
Also I tried to install my modem but it seemed permission denied. Do I need to get into super user, cause my manual of the modem says so?
If so what is the su password?

----------


## oldfred

Most of what Boot-Repair does needs Internet as it wants to be able to download updates & software from repository and upload BootInfo report for us to review. 
If just reinstalling boot loader to MBR that will work.

Just use sudo, we do not recommend a separate superuser or root account like other distributions.
       Forum rules on root vs. sudo
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486138
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
http://xkcd.com/149/
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide

Best to start a separate thread on Internet driver. Usually wired Ethernet works, but wireless may need download of special driver.  If you know model, you can search forum as there are many threads on that issue.
Users that know the Ethernet driver issues want this info, but I do not know much as both my systems just work.
lspci > ~/abs-network.txt
lsusb >> ~/abs-network.txt
ifconfig >> ~/abs-network.txt
iwconfig >> ~/abs-network.txt
Attach (via the paperclip in advanced edit menu) the abs-network.txt file which will be in your home folder. If necessary copy to flash drive & upload with working computer.

----------


## hms2

Thanks, was able to do that with sudo -i
Repairing done successfully but now cant see windows. Boot option shows ubuntu and 2 other options(ubuntu in other modes). No option for Windows.
Ubuntu working fine now.
The pasebin url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944328/

Duriing repair the program asked me twice to enter command in terminal




> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda3" dpkg --configure -a
> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda3" apt-get install -fy
> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda3" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common shim-signed linux-signed*


Those command were first. The second time it asked to enter 1 command in terminal which I don't remember.
So how do I get into windows now?

Another thing,  when I tried to install the modem driver the same was I installed in boot-repair, it said 



> -bash: ./install: Permission denied


 Dont know what to do about that. I enterd the password correctly I am sure.

Now the first thing to do in Ubuntu is update I guess?? Any pointers in this direction would be helpful too.

Sorry if I seem like an idiot, my first time with linux. Trying to google as much as I can but the answers are not always specific.

----------


## Bill_Rubin

I'm a Windows XP user planning to migrate my HP workstation to Linux before support expires. Problem is, my workstation has stopped booting Windows now.

*Symptom:* When I try to boot, the display shows Non-System disk or disk error; replace and strike any key when ready. The boot list in the BIOS shows no hard disks, even though I've got XP on the first partition of the first hard disk.

 I ran Linux from live-USB on my workstation. It correctly shows my two hard disks, so the BIOS must be recognizing them. I then ran Boot-repair. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944659/. It said it successfully fixed the MBR on the first hard disk. This should have made everything fine. But when I removed the USB and tried booting Windows, the above *symptom* remained unchanged.

 I'm stumped how to get XP to boot. Any advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

You are showing Windows boot files in sda1 & sda2. It should actually add both
Try this from terminal 
sudo update-grub

If not you may have resized Windows and it needs chkdsk. You can only run chkdsk from Windows repair tools not Boot-Repair. Or did you leave hibernation on in Windows which often causes issues.

It should give you a pop-up when updates are available.
If you want to run from command line. # is comment, do not copy or type. up arrow is previous command in terminal
       sudo apt-get autoclean   # only removes files that cannot be downloaded anymore (obsolete)
sudo apt-get clean
#refresh
sudo apt-get update #resync package index
sudo apt-get upgrade #newest versions of all packages, update must be run first
#would upgrade you to the latest kernel in the repositories
#dist-upgrade is also able to remove existing packages if required
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
# fix Broken packages -f 
sudo apt-get -f install
sudo dpkg --configure -a

----------


## Bill_Rubin

Thanks so much for your quick response! Yes, I do have a Windows system in sda2 also, but it's very back level, and I don't care about it. The Windows in sda1 is the one I really need to work.

I'm puzzled about your suggestion to do "sudo ulpdate-grub". I don't (yet) have Linux installed on my machine; I'm just running Linux from Live-USB. So I assume I don't have grub on either of my hard disks. It's just a Windows machine.

Is there a way I can run something like CHKDSK from my Linux LiveUSB?

And no, I haven't been using hibernation.

I must admit I'm new to Linux. Today is the first day I've every used it. So I'm afraid I don't understand the rest of your comment, beginning with "It should give you a pop-up ..."

----------


## oldfred

@hms2
I still get permission denied sometimes. I still do not always know if I need sudo or not for a command. But it I get permission denied I try again with sudo.

@Bill_Rubin
If BIOS is not seeing hard drives nothing will boot. Double check that connections, both power & signal are correct.
After you install Ubuntu then it would update to add other systems with the sudo update-grub if not already in grub menu.
You have to run chkdsk from a Windows XP install disk or a newer Windows repairCD or flash drive. I have used a Windows 7 repair flash drive to run chkdsk on my now not used XP install. It worked better or fixed some things (or so it said) that the XP chkdsk did not. But it converted PBR or partition boot sector to Windows 7 type and I had to do another repair to fix that.

----------


## Bill_Rubin

@oldfred
I don't think I have a problem with BIOS not seeing hard drives, because Linux Live-USB can see my hard drives fine. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944659/. I don't really want to install Linux (or Grub) until the XP boot problem is fixed. Boot-Repair said it fixed the MBR, but the BIOS still doesn't recognize the XP partition as bootable, even though GParted shows the boot flag is on for that partition. Do you think I should try running Boot-Repair again?

----------


## oldfred

@Bill_Rubin
Boot-Repair can only fix minor Windows issues. You probably need to use your XP install disk to run chkdsk and make other repairs.
Of course XP expires in just a couple of months and everyone is saying do not use XP on Internet after Microsoft stops support.

----------


## hms2

I was able to log in to windows. I had to change boot option in bios from legacy to uefi.
Now I get windows option in the boot menu.
Although I am gerring 2 options for windows sda1 and sda2, both log in to same windows.
Also a separate primary ntfs 100mb partition seems to have been formed which might have 28mb of hidden files.
Not big problem just minor inconvenience.

One problem I am facing though. Related to time setting. Everytime I log into either ubuntu or windows, my time seemed to be off by few hours. Checked the bios and doesnt seemed to be a problem with battery.

----------


## oldfred

@hms2
You have a BIOS install, so I do not understand why any UEFI  on setting would help Windows. It will only boot in BIOS mode. Also the standard install of Windows 7 is with the 100MB (hidden in Windows) boot partition. Normally your sda2 would not have boot files, but Boot-Repair copies them into sda2, since so many users arbitrarily delete sda1 since they do not know it has the boot files and then cannot boot at all.

----------


## vedran_boskic

Hi folks,

I am new here, so please have understanding if I write something fairly stupid  :Smile: 

My daughter has a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and one day at starting it up, black screen appeared with "_error:hd0.1 out of disk_
_grub rescue>" message

I have read instruction on this forum and mounted ISO image of Boot-Repair on USB and booted it from USB. Taken recommended repair and now when I start the laptop i get following message:

"_Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 083)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

For Atheros PCIE Ethernet Controller v2.1.0.9(08/12/11)

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 3C 97 0E 2F E1 84 GUID: F31-D7560-FDF6-11E1-A06-DE51A572EC72
DHCP...................."

The link that was returned to me from Boor-Repair is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962246/

Can someone please help me and advice how can I get her laptop working again?

Thank you in advance and best regards,

-vedran

----------


## oldfred

The PXE boot is a network boot. When other boot options fail it goes down the list in boot order in BIOS. Usually PXE is last on list, but it says it has issues booting. Duh  :Smile: 

But Boot-Repair installed the syslinux boot loader which is more for Windows, or just a default. It could not correctly see your Linux install. And you are not showing any boot files.

I might run a full fsck to verify partition is ok. Then see if Boot-Repair can walk you thru the full purge of grub and reinstall of grub. You have to have Internet working as it needs to download grub2.

       #From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1

Then run Boot-Repair.

Some older BIOS do not boot from beyond 137GB. And your install may have had all the boot files inside that and an update put them beyond that point as you have a very large / (root) partition.  For large drives, I normally suggest a 20 to 23GB / and the rest as /home or data partition(s) to use full drive.
If it still does not work you can try shrinking / to make it less than 137GB. If that works (about half the time it does), then we can move /home or add data partitions.

----------


## Nathan_Buckles

hi all,

having trouble booting ubuntu 12.04.04 on a thinkstation D30.  install goes fine, but after reboot the bios refuses to boot ubuntu.  the machine came with windows 7 installed, which i erased during ubuntu installation.  i have run the boot-repair utility (output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972174/) but i get the same results.

in my BIOS i have tried turning on/off quick boot, and changing the boot mode options (auto, legacy, uefi).  doesn't seem to make a difference.

in the boot-repair utility output it said i should set the bios to boot from sda1/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi but not sure how to go about doing that.

thanks in advance for your help!

nathan.

----------


## oldfred

@Nathon_Buckles

You should have an ubuntu entry if secure boot is off:
 BootOrder: 0000,0004,0001,0002,0003
Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,800,f3800,6e7b851d-ef9c-44b2-a565-ef857a3ee635)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
Boot0001* Optiarc DVD RW AD-7290H	BIOS(3,0,00)AMBO
Boot0002* ST500DM002-1BD142	BIOS(2,0,00)AMBO
Boot0003* IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1372	BIOS(6,0,00)AMBO
Boot0004* UEFI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7290H	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a000000ffff0000CD-ROM(1,5a2a1,1100)AMBO

You do not have Ubuntu installed in secure boot mode, and only secure boot systems will be shown if secure boot is on in UEFI. 
Your install is UEFI, so BIOS/CSM/Legacy boot will not work.

You have only one iinstall, so it may actually boot (at least thru grub) and then have video issues.
Hold shift key from UEFI/BIOS boot, with some UEFI it may be escape to get a grub menu. With one system it will not show by default.
With nVidia you will have to have nomodeset, until you install the nVidia proprietary drivers from System Settings or pop-up saying drivers available. Use e on grub menu, sroll down to linux line and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.


 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
BIOS screens shown
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
Possible boot options suggested by ubfan1
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12871710
Info on other boot parameters
http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentat...parameters.txt

----------


## richrout

Hi friends,

this is my 1st post so please bear with me :Smile: 
I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 successfully on my Lenovo G580, intending to make it dual-boot Windows 8 (already installed). Unfortunately I did something rather stupid (I now realise :Sad: ) - I put the swap area on a small partition (about 2gb I think) that I assumed was not used for anything. Wrong! Windows will not boot, I suspect the MBR (is that the right term? I am ignorant in boot related themes... :Sad: ) was residing there and is no longer accessable (or overwritten). I have recorded the current hard disk profile at the following: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970665/
Any help gratefully received :Smile: 

Richrout

----------


## oldfred

@richrout
The first partition still has the Windows recovery label, but you reformatted to swap.
Because you installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode it also created a bios_grub partition that is sda2.

Since UEFI & BIOS are not compatible you cannot start to boot Ubuntu in BIOS mode and from grub chainload to Windows in UEFI mode. You have to directly boot Ubuntu from UEFI/BIOS in BIOS mode or from UEFI/BIOS boot Windows in UEFI mode. You may have to turn on/off UEFI or BIOS/CSM/Legacy settings, but some auto switch. But if secure boot is on, only secure boot systems will boot and BIOS is not secure boot.

It looks like your Windows partitions are ok, but you may need to run chkdsk from your Windows repair flash drive which you should make before any major system change. And make a full system backup. Instructions in link in my signature if you do not know how.

You also show a wubi install inside the Windows partition. Wubi does not work with gpt partitioned drives which all new pre-installed Windows 8 systems with UEFI have to have. Wubi is also being discontinued and 12.04 is last supported version.

While 12.10 does not expire until April, new UEFI hardware needs the latest version or 13.10 or 12.04.4. Some very new systems only work with 14.04 which still is in development. Intel has many updates not just to video driver but kernel & support software to work with new hardware and it takes time before that is updated & included in a distribution. Also many updates in UEFI to work better with Windows 8 and still a few bugs reported.

Better to install in UEFI mode with newest version.

----------


## Nathan_Buckles

@oldfred

thanks for your quick reply.  i tried booting with the shift key held down.   i get the same error in this case as w/o the shift key held down:

Error 1962:  No operating system found.  Press any key to repeat boot sequence.

pressing a key results in the same message being displayed again.  i do not get this message when i change to legacy mode, in that case it tries to execute the intel network boot loader (which is the lowest priority boot device i believe).

not sure where i went wrong during the installation.  i'm happy to install again from scratch if that is what is needed.

thanks again for your help.

----------


## oldfred

@Nathon_Buckles
If you have secure boot off and it still gives the error, you have a system with the 'buggy' UEFI.Those have modified UEFI to only boot Windows efi file.
Then you may have to run the 'buggy' UEFI rename function. It only requires that Windows be the description to boot. Not sure if you do not have the Windows folder if Boot-Repair will create it.
 efi\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi

What computer/model is it?

 Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p only boots Windows or Redhat.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyOTg
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20187.html?thread=774619



 Vendors violated UEFI specs - http://hwe.ubuntu.com/docs/ubuntu-bi...quirements.pdf



> Firmware should not enforce any boot policy other than the mechanism specified in Section 3 of the
> UEFI 2.3.1 specification [UEFI 2.3.1]. Specifically, firmware should not modify boot behaviour de-
> pending on the Description field of the EFI_LOAD_OPTION descriptor.

----------


## Nathan_Buckles

@oldfred

it is a lenovo thinkstation D30.  i've been trying to follow the comments from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175250 as well, but not having much luck so far.  i am reinstalling right now after manually creating an msdos partition table and hoping for the best (via what Doug_Kelley reported to work for him).

i don't have windows installed any longer and could not find any *.efi files on the system while booting from 'try ubuntu' on the DVD.

----------


## Nathan_Buckles

well, lo and behold, that did the trick.  something about the msdos partition table i guess.  thanks very much @oldfred for your help!

----------


## oldfred

@Nathon_Buckles
If you converted to MBR(msdos) partitioning you have to be booting in BIOS/Legacy mode.
That can also be done from gpt, but then you have to have a tiny 1 or 2MB unformatted partition with the bios_grub flag. 
Ubuntu boots from gpt with UEFI or BIOS depending on how grub is installed.
Windows only boots from gpt partitioned drives with UEFI.
And both Windows and Ubuntu only boot from MBR with BIOS.

But some systems just have modified UEFI so that only Windows works well.

----------


## richrout

@oldfred
Thanks, I will follow the advice.
Richrout

----------


## gustavo2

Here is my file for my boot, unfortunally cannot dual boot my system, it goes directly to windows, need the Grub to select either windows or Ubuntu, thank you very much:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6985372/

have a good day

----------


## oldfred

@gustavo2
You have a very large sda 3TB drive with gpt partitioning, a sdb with MBR(msdos) partitioning and Windows booting in BIOS mode. And sdc a 400GB drive with Ubuntu installed in UEFI boot mode and LVM partitioning over the gpt partitioning. LVM is a logical partitioning that allows spanning physical partitions. 

Windows & Ubuntu only boot in BIOS mode from MBR drives.
Windows only boots from gpt partitioned drives with UEFI
Ubuntu will boot from gpt partitioned drives with either BIOS or UEFI if correct supporting partition is on drive. And efi partition for UEFI or a bios_grub for BIOS boot.

UEFI and BIOS are  not really compatible. Once you start booting in one mode you cannot use grub to boot another system in a different mode. Both have to be BIOS or both UEFI.

Did you use LVM and efi for a reason on sdc? I do not know LVM.

 LVM - Logical Volume Management.
Advantages/Disadvantages LVM Post #9
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586328
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
2014_02_22_Preparing Logical Volumes For Ubuntu Installations
http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/...allations.html

----------


## teaker1s

adding lvm drive with gui killed boot, I have used the kde lvm gui to repair as much as I can.
the data is still there, boot-repair fails to purge grub with terminal commands, several times
updated log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994500/
I've spend days on this and would be grateful for help

----------


## Blakeo

High quality release, just used this before and it works great.
Thank you appreciate it.

----------


## oldfred

@teaker1s
I do not know LVM, but with a separate /boot partition the grub in the MBR should be looking at the boot partition to boot not the root partition inside the LVM. Years ago grub would not directly boot into LVM partition, but know had drivers to do that. But most installs still configure a separate /boot with grub & kernels outside the LVM.

I do not know if Boot-Repair issue, grub issue or LVM issue. You can try manually installing grub to MBR from live installer. This is if live installer is sda, and drive is sdb, if next time you boot it reverses change drive in example below to sda.

Combining /boot instructions with LVM may be this?
Not sure if Live installer now includes the LVM driver or not
       sudo apt-get install lvm2
Mount LVM
sudo vgchange -ay


sudo mount /dev/mapper/lm13-root /mnt

 sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot
sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdb

Is there some reason for LVM? You only have / & swap. With new drives I now prefer gpt partitioning. One of the old advantages of LVM was a work around to the 4 primary partition limit with MBR(msdos).


 Advantages/Disadvantages LVM Post #9
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586328
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
2014_02_22_Preparing Logical Volumes For Ubuntu Installations
http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/...allations.html

----------


## Stephen_Wright

This tool worked fine to repair Grub so I could boot up again after 
restoring a hard disk image using Paragon Backup & Restore 2014 
Free. However, it didn't work to change my default OS to Windows 7. I 
tried twice and it still timed out and booted into Ubuntu by default. I 
have since found out how to do this manually.

----------


## dec!"`

Hello,
I've been unable to boot my computer. 
When I try, it comes up with: 
*"error: unknown filesystem.
grub rescue> _"*

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005977/

Any help, anyone?

----------


## dec!"`

Hello,
I've been unable to boot my computer. 
When I try, it comes up with: 
*"error: unknown filesystem.
grub rescue> _"*

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005977/

Any help, anyone?

----------


## oldfred

@dec!"
Is your install in sda1? I do not know about ReiserFS and how to fix it. The standard tools are for ext family of partition formats and most just use ext4. You may even need to add extra drivers to Boot-Repair to get it to mount partition correctly.

Linux does not use boot flag. Best to move boot flag to sda3 as that is your Windows install. Then the syslinux boot load will boot Windows if it has no other issues.

----------


## szymon2

Hello everyone  :Smile: 

I'm trying to be new user of Ubuntu family systems from a long time.
I have problem with instalation of Xubuntu on the same drive, next to existing Windows XP. 
I have a Windows XP on my sda1 (NTFS) partition, and trying to install Xubuntu on my sda5 (ext4).
During instalation I am choosing sda for boot menu (mayby it's wrong choise).
After instalation there is always problem with grub (no such partition). Then I am restoring MBR (from rescue CD or boot-repair-disk) and use only Windows till I will try next instalation.
Magic one-button on Boot Repair doesn't work (still grub error: no such partition).

What can I do with it. I want to use Xubuntu or Windows whenever I want (choosing system from boot menu).
If there is a chance to fix it easily please let me now.

[Log from Boot-Repair]
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013044/

Szymon

----------


## oldfred

@szymon2
What mode in BIOS is hard drive. Preferred setting is AHCI if available or large or LBA. But not RAID nor IDE.

Some older BIOS do not boot from any partition that is beyond 137GB on drive. Is this drive a newer drive on an older system?
You have used all 4 primary partitions, so a bit of work to rearrange, but you would need a /boot or a smaller / (root) partition fully with in the first 137GB of the drive. All your boot files are over 200GB on drive.

Your sda3 does not look like it has much data, so you may be able to back that data up and delete it. Then shrink sda1 by 300MB and create a new sda3 after sda1 as /boot. You can use gparted from  your live installer.

Probably easier to re-install but you can move all boot files from the /boot folder to the new boot partition, add an entry to fstab and reinstall grub with Boot-Repair. If that seems like too much then the reinstall will be easier. You do have to use Something Else. You can choose the same / & /home, it will find swap automatically and you have to also then mount the new partition as /boot. Plus anytime you have to update grub remember to also include that.

----------


## szymon2

@oldfred
Ok. Now everything is working perfect.
Probably the key was to have /boot in first 137GB. I have a HP nx6310 notebook (originaly it was with 80GB HDD).
Now I can use both systems.  :Smile: 
Thank you for your advice. 

Szymon

----------


## david98

I do like the boot repair tool. but i also have a live boot repair disk in case i have to fix a boot problem on someone's comp on the go.

----------


## rema2

Hello,


I have a Samsung series 7  laptop. For the last year and half I had a dual-boot system with Win7  and Ubuntu 12.04 running on it with no issues. 


Over the  weekend, I discovered when trying to power up my machine, the usual boot  menu would not come up and the display just kept blinking. 
I booted up using a SystemRescueCd and managed to save all my necessary data off both the windows and linux partitions. 


I then  tried using bootrepair to repair the disk using the automatic repair option. When through the cycle a few  times. No luck. Finally used bootrepair to uninstall Win7 and just left  Ubuntu on there. Still doesn't boot up. 


I then used a  Ubuntu live cd and deleted all the partitions and did a fresh install  of Ubuntu 13.04. Installation went through fine. But the machine still  doesn't bootup. After powering up, the display just keeps blinking. UEFI  boot support is disabled in the BIOS.


Ran bootrepair once more to see if it could fix this issue. Tried both the automatic fix and then through the advanced options. 

This is the logs for the final run on boot repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040019/


Would appreciate any pointers on what I can try next to fix this issue. 


Thanks.


Regards,
Rema.

----------


## oldfred

@rema2
I think Boot-Repair cannot download updates as your install is obsolete.
 EOL Notice: Raring (13.04) will be End of Life on January 27, 2014
http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/

Did you boot Live installer in UEFI mode, as the recommended repair was an efi fix. And with MBR partitioning you cannot use UEFI.

I think it is time to update to 13.10 or use 12.04.4 if you do not want regular reinstalls. The new 14.04 will not be out until the end of April.

----------


## rema2

No, the Live installer was not in UEFI mode. I'll give that a shot with 13.10.

Thanks.

----------


## Veikko

Hello!

 I had this brilliant idea to try out the new Ubuntu 14.04, so I downloaded the daily image, created bootable usb and installed it. Everything went fine, but now I can't boot to Windows 8.1 anymore. Then I found out that this brilliant piece of software called boot-repair does yet not have a version for trusty. Ok, I made a live cd of Ubuntu 13.10 and installed the boot-repair there and ran the boot-repair. It did something but still no menu entry for my windows 8. Or there is one called Windows Boot manager or something like that, but it fails.

Here is the log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049259/
Windows 8.1 is installed on partition sda4 and Ubuntu on sda5.

Is there anything I can do to rescue my installation of win8, or do I have to reinstall it also?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@Veikko
It looks like you ran Boot-Repair's 'buggy' UEFI fix. Best to undo that. With the errors you may need to manually replace Windows boot efi file.

You should not have run grub or auto fixes, just reports from the old version as it tried to do something about version differences and dumped a lot of grub install errors. Boot-Repair just runs normal commands, but automates the running of those commands for you.

       It looks like boot repair ran its "buggy" UEFI rename function. I am not sure it is always required, but it is for those UEFI that internally hard code UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Boot-Repair renames the Windows file and makes grub2's shim be the Windows file. The UEFI thinks it is booting Windows but is really booting grub2 and then from grub2 menu you can boot Windows.

   buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)

To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.
Then you should be able to directly boot Windows from UEFI menu.

Also there is a bug that you cannot from UEFI grub to UEFI Windows with secure boot on. (You never can chain boot Windows from a grub BIOS install.)


 Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
If the Boot-Repair undo does not work, manually copy this file:

    Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.

I have not tried Boot-Repair in 14.04 and did not know it did not work in that yet. But there is little requirement for Boot-Repair as many of the bugs are fixed. It is just about only the 'buggy' UEFI fix that may be required with 14.04 as most other issues have been solved with a standard install. And the buggy UEFI is a vendor issue as they hard code UEFI to only boot Windows, which is not per UEFI standard.

----------


## Veikko

Thank you very much for your help, much appreciated!

I basically went to /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot and reverted the changes that boot-repair did, as you said. Basically, if I understood correctly, I messed up this myself by running boot-repair even though it is not needed anymore. If I remember correctly, I did not even try the grub's Windows menu entry before trying to fix things that were not even broken... 

Anyway, thanks for your time again.

----------


## alan-pater

I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a Toshiba R700 that was running Windows 7. I set it up as dual boot. The system was partioned with C: and D: drives in Windows. I shrank the Windows partition and installed Ubuntu using the empty space left from that.


> ~$ sudo fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x47d0bf0e
> 
> ...




Everything was working fine until I ran NPE (Norton Power Eraser)  from Windows 7. That utility rebooted the system before running at  Windows startup.

Now I get the dreaded flashing cursor when trying to boot Ubuntu. The grub menu starts and I can boot Windows or Ubuntu recovery mode. 

I tried the repair grub option from recovery mode and then choose the normal boot from there, which works until I restart the system, then I need to go back into recovery mode and perform the steps over again.

Disabling the quiet & splash options in grub allows me to see where it gets stuck. The last line is:


> EXT4-fs (sda5): remounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro


And that's as far as it gets ...

I'm a bit nervious about running Boot-Repair as I am not sure that it will deal with the partioning on this machine. So I am looking for reassurance and some idea of what the cause of the problem is.

----------


## oldfred

@alan-pater
No idea what NPE has done to your system. Years ago I trusted Norton, but after it was sold, it became much less reliable. 

You should run BootInfo report from live installer so we can see details, but Norton may have taken over MBR and now prevents changes. Or it is similar to a virus.

----------


## joeytalbot

I have a dual-boot with Windows 7 and Xubuntu 12.04. While in Windows, I stupidly managed to format the partition containing Xubuntu. Everything seemed fine until I shut down, but when next logging on I was stuck with the message:



```
Error: Unknown file system. 
grub rescue
```

From grub rescue I tried 'ls', 'ls (hd1,1)/' etc, but in every single partition I got the same 'Error: Unknown file system' message.

I've now booted using a live Xubuntu 12.04 USB, and got the follwoing results using boot info script (the date is wrong, I'm not sure what happened there):



```
              Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
 => Syslinux MBR (3.00-3.35) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  Windows 7: FAT32
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /efi/Boot/bootx64.efi /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 7
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

sda4: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /boot/bcd

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       BIOS Boot partition
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda7: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista/7: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda8: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.07 2013-07-25
    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 8200 of /dev/sdb1 for its 
                       second stage. The integrity of Syslinux couldn't be 
                       verified (install gawk). SYSLINUX is installed in the  
                       directory. The 2 ADV sectors are not the same 
                       (corrupt). No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /syslinux.cfg 
                       /efi/BOOT/grubx64.efi /ldlinux.sys

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1 1,465,149,167 1,465,149,167  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048       411,647       409,600 EFI System partition
/dev/sda2         411,648       673,791       262,144 Microsoft Reserved Partition (Windows)
/dev/sda3         673,792   586,731,519   586,057,728 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda4     586,731,520 1,016,864,011   430,132,492 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda5   1,412,718,592 1,465,147,391    52,428,800 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
/dev/sda6   1,016,864,768 1,016,866,815         2,048 BIOS Boot partition
/dev/sda7   1,016,866,816 1,396,174,847   379,308,032 Data partition (Windows/Linux)
/dev/sda8   1,396,174,848 1,412,718,591    16,543,744 Swap partition (Linux)

Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 1014 MB, 1014497280 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 123 cylinders, total 1981440 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1    *          2,048     1,981,439     1,979,392   c W95 FAT32 (LBA)


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        6C23-AAB7                              vfat       SYSTEM
/dev/sda3        4A8ABC488ABC31F5                       ntfs       OS
/dev/sda4        9C40D50D40D4EF50                       ntfs       DATA
/dev/sda5        72F41CFCF41CC3EF                       ntfs       Recovery
/dev/sda7        FC443B68443B24B4                       ntfs       Pandora
/dev/sda8        25477663-f5a9-45c0-a79f-9cbaab6740f7   swap       
/dev/sdb1        1834-6870                              vfat       XUBUNTU 12_

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sda3        /media/OS                fuseblk    (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda4        /media/DATA              fuseblk    (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda5        /media/Recovery          fuseblk    (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
/dev/sdb1        /cdrom                   vfat       (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)


=========================== sdb1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then
    set gfxmode=auto
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod gfxterm
    terminal_output gfxterm
fi

set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Install Xubuntu" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Check disc for defects" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz  boot=casper integrity-check quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

============================== sdb1/syslinux.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DEFAULT loadconfig 
 
LABEL loadconfig 
  CONFIG /isolinux/isolinux.cfg 
  APPEND /isolinux/ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdb1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

            ?? = ??             boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1

================= sdb1: Location of files loaded by Syslinux: ==================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

            ?? = ??             ldlinux.sys                                    1
            ?? = ??             syslinux.cfg                                   1
```

/dev/sda3 is my Windows C:/ drive, I think /dev/sda4 is a Windows data backup drive, and /dev/sda7 is the Xubuntu partition that I reformatted (and gave a very prophetic name!)

This line from the boot script results suggests that grub was primarily installed on the Xubuntu partition and now these files have been destroyed.



```
 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
```

Should I use boot-repair to re-install grub? If so, should I use the recommended options, or change any of the options? If the default options assume the first partition is the xubuntu one and try to install grub in sda1 could this be problematic?

----------


## oldfred

@joeytalbot
Boot-Repair runs bootinfoscript as part of its BootInfo report. But script has not been updated for a while so it has a last updated date that now is pretty old.

You show what looks like a Windows with UEFI boot, but no Windows efi files?? There was an old version of Ubuntu 11.xx as first with UEFI and it did erase efi partition and just install grub's efi files. 
You show boot files more like a BIOS install in Windows partition, but Windows only boots from gpt partitioned drives with UEFI.
And the grub in the efi partition has nothing to boot becuase of the missing partition.
Did you backup efi partition? Or do you have a UEFI based Windows 7 repair flash drive? 

This was for Windows 8 as not many Windows 7 are in UEFI mode.
       Windows 8 UEFI repair USB must be FAT32, not for reinstall, just repairs
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html
http://www.winhelp.us/create-a-recov...ows-8.html#USB
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-166dddf32205/
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/01/how...m-repair-disc/


 Only 64 bit supported for UEFI boot
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...ndows-7-a.html
Prepare an usb thumb drive, to boot windows 7 in UEFI mode
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/tkb/arti...article-id/177
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=ws.10%29.aspx

----------


## Halfling Rogue

Hey everyone, have a bit of an unusual boot problem here myself. If this is the wrong thread to put it in, let me know and I'll move my request.

I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio 12.04 on a mishmash 32-bit PC machine that already has Windows XP installed. When installing I had Ubuntu shrink the Windows partition so that Windows had roughly 100 gigs of space and Ubuntu had 400 gigs. So far so good, the installation went smoothly and no errors occurred.

Now when I boot, however, the machine flashes the standard BIOS screen and then just hangs on a black display. No boot menu, no Windows, no nothing. I saw a few recommendations saying to check whether the CD is in IDE or EFI mode when installing, but IDE seems to be the only option available in the BIOS, and the problem happens regardless of whether the hard drive or the CD drive is set as the primary boot device.

I ran the live CD again to install and run Boot Repair, using the recommended settings, but no change. Here's the pastebin generated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7059546/

Is there anything else I should try before resorting to just reinstalling UStudio?

----------


## joeytalbot

@oldfred
I created the live USB using rufus, it contains an Xubuntu 12.04 x64 standard installation iso image.
I had to go into the BIOS to get the computer to boot from the live USB. In the BIOS there were two options relating to the USB - UEFI and non-UEFI. I chose the UEFI option. So this is a UEFI boot with Xubuntu.

----------


## oldfred

@joeytalbot
Boot-Repair cannot run the major fixes to Windows. You may have a usuable BCD bootmgfw.efi, but it has other files/folder, but not sure if essential for a boot? So you may be able to copy boot files into efi partition. I do not know exact path (you can check other BootInfo reports). Also fixMBR & fixBoot may work from Windows repair flash drive.
 Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.

@Halfling Rogue
After a resize Windows has to run chkdsk. You may need your XP disk if Windows will not run it on a reboot.
You have a nVidia card. With my nVidia card I have to use nomodeset on live installer and on first boot or until I install nVidia driver. Press e on grub menu for edit, scroll to linux line, and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.

 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132

 Graphics Resolution- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot  mega thread -  MAFoElffen
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
Editing the GRUB 2 Menu During Boot
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting

----------


## mintnoob2329

Hello, thanks in advance to any help from anyone,

Installing linux mint from live usb, on Lenovo ideapad flex 15. Goal is to dual boot mint with the default windows 8 os.

Install went perfect, formatted an old debian partition+swap to make mint partition+swap. For some reason mint installer did not properly install grub, so I am sent to grub rescue mode. Went back into mint live install from usb, ran boot-repair, same exact result: rescue mode. Also, the boot-repair has messed up my windows boot, regardless of my UEFI/legacy bios settings. 

Here is my summary:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064488/

My secureboot is disabled by the way. Also, I saw on another thread somebody fixed a similar problem by formatting some 1mb free space partition they had available to an efi boot partition. I think I have a similar 1mb free space, but I can't format to an efi boot file system from gparted. How would i do this/is this necessary?

THANK YOU

----------


## Halfling Rogue

> You have a nVidia card. With my nVidia card I have to use nomodeset on live installer and on first boot or until I install nVidia driver. Press e on grub menu for edit, scroll to linux line, and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.


Thanks for the advice, @oldfred! I ran a chkdsk with the XP disc and managed to boot into Ubuntu where I set nomodeset and also followed these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post11469860 but still no GRUB menu appearing - just the black screen. Eventually it boots into Ubuntu, but as there's no GRUB menu, there's no way to select the Windows boot option if I want it.

Any further suggestions or am I stuck?

----------


## oldfred

@Halfling Rogue
I do not know why you would not get grub menu. You show XP in grub menu so it should show menu by default. If it only had found Ubuntu then it does not show menu as if only one system it knows you want to boot just that one and have to hold shift key to get menu. You could try holding shift key.
Perhaps a video issue? Grub does try to use video from install now. But you can set default video in grub so it uses that. You probably should change default to your monitors corrrect size, but that may not be supported. 
Have you installed nVidia from repository. But sure to install correct version for your card.
 Use command line editor grub's on set gfxmode=640x480
and just remove the # as that makes that line a comment.
sudo nano /etc/default/grub
or
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
# then 
sudo update-grub


 @mintnoob2329
You can only have one efi partition per hard drive. Do not attempt to create another. You also have grub in the protective MBR, which is a BIOS boot install, not UEFI. BIOS & UEFI are not compatible, so you should only install in one mode or the other and since Windows is UEFI, better to have Ubuntu in UEFI mode.
It looks like Boot-Repair converted to UEFI boot, but do not boot with BIOS as now the grub in the MBR will not work for BIOS boot.





> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume


It looks like you did not turn off fast boot or the always on hibernation. You have to have that off in Windows.

It looks like you said yes, but should always say no, until we confirm that you have a system that only boot Windows in UEFI mode. Only some vendors modify UEFI to only boot Windows but Boot-Repair seems to offer 'fix' anytime you run it more than once. Undo this:




> buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)


       To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

When you have the buggy UEFI you have to rename the Windows efi file to be grub/shim to boot and then you can only boot Windows from grub. And grub will only boot working Windows. Also turn off secure boot as with 8.1 grub will not boot Windows if secure boot is on.
Then see if you can direct boot Windows from UEFI menu and fix its issues.

----------


## Esperanto

need to fix my pc that does not boot from the disk anymore after a bios upgrade. I did a manually reinstall of grub-efi and and ran boot-repair but I just ended up with 4 uefi entries and when it starts that it immediately shows the bios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074105/

thx

----------


## oldfred

@Esperanto
With my old BIOS, updating it always reset everything back to defaults. I ended up taking photos of what settings I have so the next time it would be easier to reset.
Did it get reset to secure boot on? Then it only shows those systems that are secure boot.
You show Windows boot loader in MBR for BIOS boot which will not ever work with a UEFI system. And grub installed to the PBR or partition boot sector of sda2.
You still have some Windows boot files in efi partition but no Windows install.

You also are showing two efi partitions. You only can have one per hard drive. With gparted remove boot flag (which converts with gpt a partition to be the efi or boot partition for UEFI boot).

You also are showing duplicate UEFI entries. You may want to houseclean.


```
 BootOrder: 0006,0005,0004,0000,0003,0002,0001
Boot0000* kubuntu	HD(1,22,9897,adbd14be-d65d-4604-9211-2a3866c3990b)File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)
Boot0001  Hard Drive 	BIOS(2,0,00)AMGOAMNO........m.S.A.M.S.U.N.G. .S.S.D. .R.B.X. .S.e.r.i.e.s. .1.2.8.G.B. .M....................A.........................>..Gd-.;.A..MQ..L.F.D.9.F.0.O.9.S.9.1.E.S.1.9.B.9.6.7.6.9......AMBO
Boot0002* USB 	BIOS(5,0,00)AMGOAMNO........}.J.e.t.F.l.a.s.h.T.r.a.n.s.c.e.n.d. .8.G.B. .8...0.7....................A.............................J..Gd-.;.A..MQ..L.J.e.t.F.l.a.s.h.T.r.a.n.s.c.e.n.d. .8.G.B. .8...0.7......AMBO
Boot0003* UEFI: JetFlashTranscend 8GB 8.07	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1d,0)USB(1,0)USB(4,0)HD(1,3f,ef3f91,90909090)AMBO
Boot0004* kubuntu	HD(1,22,9897,adbd14be-d65d-4604-9211-2a3866c3990b)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
Boot0005* kubuntu	HD(1,22,9897,adbd14be-d65d-4604-9211-2a3866c3990b)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
Boot0006* kubuntu	HD(1,22,9897,adbd14be-d65d-4604-9211-2a3866c3990b)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
```

       # from live CD and use efibootmgr
sudo efibootmgr -v
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

Be sure to always boot in UEFI boot mode not BIOS/CSM/Legacy.

----------


## Esperanto

> You also are showing two efi partitions. You only can have one per hard drive. With gparted remove boot flag (which converts with gpt a partition to be the efi or boot partition for UEFI boot).


\o/ 

thx a lot

----------


## Halfling Rogue

Thanks @oldfred, gfxmode fixed it! Running like a beaut now.

----------


## bcschmerker

Thanks for the information on an additional item for the X.org toolbox.  As of March 2014, I'm looking for specific new pieces of hardware for upgrading two computers plus building a third, and the Boot-Repair tool is a definite to-consider for situations where things fail to respond after all Modules are called up.

For the new system, most new motherboards packing a planar EIA-232/EIA-574 asynchronous-serial header, I'm also on the hunt (no joy as of 12 March 2014) for a compact-enough 80x24-character serial-terminal subsystem to mount inside a double-width server case along with a stack of SATA hard drives, a SATA super-multi optical drive, a dual-floppy drive (for 5-1/4" double- and high-density 80-cylinder floppies plus double- and quad-density 3-1/2" 80-cylinder disquettes) daisy-chained off a firmware-upgraded Catweasel® PCIe x1 disquette controller (I'd like some diagnostic capabilities consistent with the latest KryoFlux® software), and a USB multi-format memory-card reader/writer; I've planned on a discrete PCIe x16 GPU card with at least 1 GB GDDR5 video memory and a PCIe x1 super-I/O for additional EIA-232 and/or -574 serial ports plus an IEEE 1284 enhanced parallel port (pref. with a 36-pin mini-Centronics rather than a DB-25S).

----------


## mintnoob2329

@oldfred

Thank you so much for that guidance, I think I have a much better sense now of how to approach this problem. 

I managed to get back into windows by running the "restore efi backups", and disabled fast shutdown. 

I ran recommended boot-repair on my live usb again, and when I boot hard drive linux mint from the boot order, I get a different grub command line screen. This one doesn't mention "grub rescue", but it isn't the proper grub boot screen either. Maybe it is the grub 2.00 rescue screen, as it reads grub 2.00 at the top while the last one didnt.

New pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7082705/

I said "no" to the "back and rename windows efi files" as you said. I think the remaining issue is with the /grub/shim as you also mentioned, and which the new pastebin indicates: "Please *do* not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/linuxmint/shimx64.efi file!". I'm not sure how to do this however, I don't see a pathchanger in boot-repair.

And if I do need to boot to sda2 as it seems to say, does that mean that my properly dual-booting w8/mint15 system would boot with windows boot manager, because sda2 is my windows partition? Or is this wrong and the two operating systems should ultimately boot from grub(2)?

----------


## cfortier2

Good morning,

I have Win7 machine that I am attempting to reformat and install Ubuntu however I keep getting  "Error 1962: No operating system found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence." I attempted boot-repair with the default options and it did not solve the problem. Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084707/ 

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@mintnoob2329
You have to choose in UEFI menu or one time boot key. Best to also change boot order to make Linux first.
You may only see the text entry linuxmint in your UEFI menu, but that is your shim file:
Line 1144:



> Boot0005* linuxmint	HD(2,1f4800,82000,1d587c74-3ce5-499c-9922-83b93037074b)File(EFIlinuxmintshimx64.efi)


Your sda2 is the efi partition. With UEFI all systems install boot files into separate folders in the efi partition. Somewhat like having an unlimited number of MBR with old BIOS boot system and a different system in each.

@cfortier2

 You show ubuntu in UEFI.


> BootOrder: 0001,0008,0009,0007,0000,000A
> Boot0000* elementary
> Boot0007* Realtek PXE B02 D00
> Boot0008* HITACHI HTS725050A7E630
> Boot0009* Generic Flash Disk 8.07
> Boot000A* UEFI: Generic Flash Disk 8.07
> Boot0001* ubuntu


You do only show Ubuntu installed so the other boot options may give that error of missing system. Can you choose ubuntu entry in UEFI menu or one time boot key?
But some vendors have modified UEFI to only boot Windows. If that is the case you do need to rename Windows efi file to be shim. That is the 'buggy' UEFI fix in Boot-Repair.

 @bcschmerker
That seems like a lot of legacy hardware. May be time to upgrade. Or you will have to find converter boards & adapters.

I did put a 3.5" floppy in my current desktop in 2006 and think I have only used it twice mostly just to see if it still works. I now use flash drives. I did find some sold serial & parallel cables in my junk box and wondered why I still had them as I have nothing that can use them, everything is USB now.

----------


## EricMWalton

Hi all, first-timer on Linux and trying to set up a dual-boot Ubntu + Windows 7, so naturally I've got a lot to learn.  That said, I've had problems from the beginning.  Over the last week, I've tried lots of things (boot-repair x2, a windows boot repair as well) and this is the latest result:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085250/

I have 3 hard drives.  Intended;  256GB for linus, 128GB windows, 3TB files.  As you can see, there are a couple extra partitions in the 256GB SSD, but that's the ubuntu, and I'm afraid to mess with it.

At the moment the problem is right after the BIOS screen the computer either hangs on a blank screen, streams an endless stream of nonsense lines like this:

E[    PMC] unknown intr 0x44000000
E[    PMC] unknown intr 0x44000000
E[    PMC] unknown intr 0x44000000
E[    PMC] unknown intr 0x44000000
E[    PMC] unknown intr 0x44000000
...

or works fine.  Whenever it doesn't work I simply push reset and then it works, though I have to boot ubuntu in recovery mode.

Usually if I restarted the computer (as opposed to power off/power on) it works.

Thoughts?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@EricMWalton
Not familiar with those error messages.

But you have a strange way to boot Ubuntu in BIOS mode when Windows is in UEFI mode.
You have a Windows boot loader in the MBR of sdc and that will look for more boot code in the PBR or partition boot sector of the partition with the boot flag. That is how Windows normally boots in BIOS mode. But then you installed grub to the PBR so grub does boot. Grub does not like to be forced into a PBR as it does not really fit and converts to blocklists or hard coded addresses. If any grub file moves on drive on update or even a fsck then you have to reinstall grub. 
Since you have multiple drives, better to have grub in MBR of sdc if you want to BIOS boot.

But since Windows is UEFI boot with gpt partitioning and storage drive is gpt I would reformat sdc, partition with gpt and use UEFI. I also prefer to have an efi partition on sdc, so system actually can boot only from sdc, default would be to install grub to sda and then both sda & sdc have to work to boot Ubuntu.

More info on dual UEFI booting in link in my signature.


 For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt -  all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 300 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

   Depending on how much memory you have you may not absolutely need swap but having some is still recommended. I do not hibernate (boots fast enough for me) but if hibernating then you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if dual booting with windows a shared NTFS partition is also recommended. But you usually cannot create that as part of the install, just leave some space. Or partition in advance (recommended).
One advantage of partitioning in advance is that the installer will use the swap space to speed up the install. Thanks Herman for the tip.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
suggested partitions for just Ubuntu on 3TB drive.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/33643...rtition-scheme
Another advanced suggestion from TheFu with Multiple / (root) - Post #5 similar to what I actually do
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170308
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534

I also like to have an install on every drive. Then if one drive fails I can boot the other drive, even if it gives messages about a data partition not mounting.

 Creating a Dedicated Knoppix Partition for large drives
http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux..._partition.htm
Except I have multiple Ubuntu installs and rotate newest install from drive to drive.

----------


## mintnoob2329

> @mintnoob2329
> You have to choose in UEFI menu or one time boot key. Best to also change boot order to make Linux first.
> You may only see the text entry linuxmint in your UEFI menu, but that is your shim file:
> Line 1144:
> 
> 
> Your sda2 is the efi partition. With UEFI all systems install boot files into separate folders in the efi partition. Somewhat like having an unlimited number of MBR with old BIOS boot system and a different system in each.


Sorry, I still don't understand. I have chosen the text entry linuxmint as the os to boot into and the boot order has linuxmint first but I just get the grub 2 prompt. Do I need to set or configure some options in the grub 2 prompt in order to boot properly? I am learning the grub2 available commands here from the GNU GRUB manual. 

By following autocomplete with 'tab' 'tab' I am able to display path boot/efi/linuxmint/shimx64.efi. First I need to load the kernel, I think, using something like *linux     /vmlinux root=(hd0,gpt8) ro quiet splash*  and then boot into (hd0,gpt2)/efi/linuxmint/shimx64.efi. I'm not really experienced with this and am a bit precarious of causing a kernel panic or something, so perhaps I should just try to reinstall linux mint on gpt8 and see if grub2 gets properly placed?

EDIT: I set prefix=(hd0,gpt8)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/    , b/c that is where my .mod files are. My root = hd0, gpt2   , which is my efi partition. Should I set this to gpt8, my linux mint partition, and then try to use linux command to load kernel and boot? I did this: 
set root=(hd0,8)
linux (hd0,gpt8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda8
initrd initrd.img
boot

and my screen just printed out a bunch of stuff and went dark. Turned off and on, and my prefix has been reset to (hd0,gpt2)/EFI/ubuntu and root=hd0,gpt2. I've tried this with various combinations and my screen just goes dark and I'm back at square one.

----------


## oldfred

@mintnoob2329
Are you getting grub> or grub rescue> ? Those indicate some issue with your install of grub.
You can try a full uninstall and reinstall of grub which Boot-Repair can help you with.
Only the grub/shim boot loader is in hd0,2 or gpt2, all of / (root) & /boot folder are in hd0,8 or gpt8 Which includes the rest of grub & kernels.
Some with UEFI have added a grub.cfg with just one line configfile to the efi partition. That helps a grub find its real grub.cfg in the install in /boot folder.
Create a grub.cfg file in your efi partition and add this one line entry, change gpt8 to your install.
 configfile (hd0,gpt8)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
Another user posted this:

 found that putting grub.cfg into /EFI/ubuntu works, even when grubx64.efi is in /EFI/Boot

Then if you have black screen it can be a video issues. At grub menu you may need nomodeset or other settings.

----------


## DaNipper

Hi - I'm at my wits end, and hoping someone can assist.

Almost a year ago, I upgraded my Lenovo U410 to Win 8.1, and it screwed up my dual boot setup with Ubuntu (actually Ubuntu Studio). As I was swamped at the time with work, I put it off and didn't deal with it. Now, I'm trying to fix it, and I don't even recall how it got screwed up. I believe, the Windows boot manager wasn't able to find linux, etc.  Windows would boot fine, but Ubuntu wouldn't.

Then I did something dumb - I reformatted the partition that Ubuntu was originally on and tried to install Ubuntu on a newly formatted SSD drive. Still nothing. I then found this post which led me to Boot-Repair (which is a great tool).

After going through the thread, and following the steps, and using Boot-Repair, I've now gotten the reverse results. Where I couldn't boot into Ubuntu before, now I can - but only Ubuntu and not Windows. The exact opposite of the original issue. When I boot up, the GRUB menu comes up. When I select the Windows entry, it just reloads GRUB.

Here's the results of the boot-info:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091445/

Any help would be greatly appreciated - I have windows applications that I desperately need for a project, and I'm a bit stressed out!

Thanks,

Nipper

----------


## briktoo

Hi, need some help with a boot issue. i used boot-repair and was directed here.
I cloned a disk with clonezilla. Now, when I boot from the new HDD I get the grub prompt. I can boot from a live USB and see the disk and files. I run boot-repair from the liveUSB and no changes are made. My patebin is here
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7096728/
sda should be my boot device

What do you suggest?

Thanks!

----------


## matej-veis

Hi there, 
this is my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7103013/.

The sda is a Hitachi HTS543232A7A384 320GB
I can't boot Windows 8.1 after I tried to install Linux on new SSD through the same computer. It's on partition 2 of sda. Strangely enough it seems that it's 0X07 Intel Matrix RAID Member though I don't remember setting it up in this way. All the files should still be there as when I boot ReDo Backup and use Recover Data feature it extracts the data in like 200+ folders in random sequences with random names. Is there a way to access it again? Or at least a more constructive way to get hold of the data than sorting through thousands of files? 

Thanks

Mat

----------


## oldfred

@DaNipper
You are showing two efi partitions on sdb. You can only have one per hard drive. Use gparted and remove boot flag from sdb5.

I do prefer to have an efi partition on every drive, so each drive can be configured to boot without any other drives, but as long as you have repair CD or flash drives or live installer for the current version of every operating system you have installed, you should be ok.

You also are showing RAID devices in UEFI menu? Is your system also RAID?
If you can directly boot the Ubuntustudio entry in UEFI menu, undo the backup & rename of the Windows efi file. That is only for those 'buggy' UEFI where vendor has modified UEFI to only boot Windows. And then you can only boot Windows from grub menu. With the rename both Ubuntustudio & Windows in UEFI should boot grub menu. 
       To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

@briktoo
Is this an older computer with a new larger hard drive. Some old BIOS do not boot from very large / (root) partitions. Often better anyways to have a smaller / of 20 or 25GB and use rest of drive as /home or a data partition. I would shrink sda1 and use Boot-Repair to do a full un-install and reinstall of grub2. While it shows you have an fstab, Boot-Repair did not list it? Is it correct. Or how did you clone and are UUIDs the same as partition?

 sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list

  sudo cat /etc/fstab

You also have one drive as MBR(msdos) and the other drive as gpt(GUID). Eventually you may want all drives to be gpt.

 GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...antages_of_GPT


 @matej-veis
It looks like Boot-Repair could not mount partitions either, so difficult to see what issues are.
Was system a Windows 8 with Intel SRT? That is seen as RAID. Sometimes just turning off SRT in UEFI/BIOS and changing to AHCI mode for drives lets system be seen. 
But if you left Windows 8 in hibernation that causes all sorts of issues.
If not SRT, then it may be BIOS setting is in RAID? Adding RAID does add RAID meta-data to a drive that creates issues as Desktop installer does not have RAID drivers like a server install. Usually thought Boot-Repair will add the RAID drives to mount partitions??

----------


## Mike_Baynton

Here's what I've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7105272/

Installed fresh image of 12.04 server, didn't boot. BIOS error "DISK BOOT FIALURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER." Booted from a 12.04 desktop USB stick and ran the recommended boot-repair, but still same error. The complication is surely coming from the fact that the intended boot device (/dev/sda in the above logs) is a compact flash card attached to the system via a Syba UDMA-compatible IDE to CF adapter card. BIOS sees the CF card just fine as the primary master on the 1st IDE channel and lists it as the 1st boot device, and it seems to be working great in all respects except for not being bootable. Help would be appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## DaNipper

> @DaNipper
> You are showing two efi partitions on sdb. You can only have one per hard drive. Use gparted and remove boot flag from sdb5.
> 
> I do prefer to have an efi partition on every drive, so each drive can be configured to boot without any other drives, but as long as you have repair CD or flash drives or live installer for the current version of every operating system you have installed, you should be ok.
> 
> You also are showing RAID devices in UEFI menu? Is your system also RAID?
> If you can directly boot the Ubuntustudio entry in UEFI menu, undo the backup & rename of the Windows efi file. That is only for those 'buggy' UEFI where vendor has modified UEFI to only boot Windows. And then you can only boot Windows from grub menu. With the rename both Ubuntustudio & Windows in UEFI should boot grub menu. 
>        To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.


Thanks, Fred.  I appreciate the help. 

I removed the boot flag from sdb5, and I did the "Restore EFI backups" option.  When I rebooted, the Ubuntu Studio entry booted to the GRUB command line.  If I go back to the BIOS page (of whatever a UEFI screen is) and select Windows, it brings up the Windows Boot Manager page with two entries for ubuntustudio.  When I select the first one it says the OS couldn't be loaded because it couldn't find \EFI\ubuntustudion\shim64.efi. When I select the 2nd entry, it says it couldn't find \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr (which I think is a leftover from trying to fix the issue with EasyBCD).

Here is the boot-info output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7105720/

Any ideas?  I also used the backup option when I first started using Boot-Repair.  Is there anyway to restore that backup?  At least that will allow me to get back into Windows.

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## sudodus

Portable installed system for UEFI and old style BIOS

1. I installed the boot-info-script from the repos into Ubuntu 12.04.4



```
Boot Info Script 0.60    from 17 May 2011
```

It seems old. Should I get a newer version, or does it tell what you need to know?

http://ubuntuone.com/704MJrpEaxktCD9iSuSfzM

2. This system works in my Toshiba Satellite Pro C850 19W in UEFI mode.

It sits in a USB 3 pendrive, and I would like to run it also in standard old-style BIOS mode, or if that would be easier, run another system in BIOS mode. From the Ubuntu desktop 64-bit iso file it is possible to make a DVD/USB drive that can boot in  BIOS as well as UEFI.

Questions: 

- Is it possible to make an installed system that can boot in BIOS as well as UEFI mode?

- In that case, how should I change this system (described by the boot-info-script) to make it boot in BIOS mode without losing the ability to boot in UEFI mode?

----------


## oldfred

@Mike_Baynton
i really do not know LVM & servers. But what I see looks ok. Grub is in MBR and you have a separate /boot partition with grub & kernel. 
Error message seems to be from BIOS, so with your configuration will the device be bootable?

@DaNipper
Something with grub must not be correct. I might try the full uninstall/purge and total reinstall of grub from Boot-Repair.
Boot-Repair cannot parse Windows BCD. Any entries in Windows are from EasyBCD, and you need to use bcdEdit or EasyBCD to edit BCD to remove extra entries. 
You show these in UEFI menu.


 Line 610 All entries line 597 thru 617
Boot000C* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,1f4800,82000,3456751d-d5b5-41e5-80f6-31d851318e12)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WIN  DOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6  .2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...s................
Boot000D* Lenovo Recovery System	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a00010000000000HD(3,2  76800,1f4000,65e28a69-e420-43a1-b009-43e80d721c97)File(EFIMicrosoftBootlrsBootMgr.efi)
Boot000E* ubuntustudio	HD(2,1f4800,82000,3456751d-d5b5-41e5-80f6-31d851318e12)File(EFIubuntustudiogrubx64.efi)
Boot000F  Setup

   Both of these are your Windows boot from grub, not sure why Boot-Repairs says recovery
Boot-Repair's entry
menuentry "Windows UEFI recovery bootmgfw.efi"
os-prober's entry
menuentry "Windows Boot Manager (UEFI on /dev/sdb2)"

You also are showing dual video. Do you control Which video it boots with? With nVidia you need nomodeset, but Intel usually needs other boot parameters.

 How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
Possible boot options suggested by ubfan1
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12871710

@sudodus
The live installer is a BIOS or UEFI boot. But not sure if you can configure grub in MBR & efi partition to both work. I do not think you can install grub-pc(BIOS) and grub-efi(UEFI) at the same time. 
Perhaps because you ran the older boot script it does not show efi files. Newer version added that. Try Boot-Repair as it has the latest (still not new) boot script and adds a lot of extra info.
Not sure if you have the efi partition in fstab and boot in BIOS mode if it has issues. It may just reinstall grub on major updates in UEFI mode? 
Some have said efi files can just be copied and will still work. But I do not know how grub in efi folder then finds your install. Grub in BIOS mode has core.img which I think has the extra info on where to find grub.cfg.
I just might backup efi partition, and use Boot-Repair or manually install grub-pc. Then see if UEFI still shows efi boot option as well as a BIOS/CSM boot option.
Some have also added a second grub.cfg in the efi partition with just one configfile entry to help grub in efi find install.




> configfile (hd0,gpt3)/boot/grub/grub.cfg


One user posted this:

 found that putting grub.cfg into /EFI/ubuntu works, even when grubx64.efi is in /EFI/Boot

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> The live installer is a BIOS or UEFI boot. But not sure if you can configure grub in MBR & efi partition to both work. I do not think you can install grub-pc(BIOS) and grub-efi(UEFI) at the same time. 
> Perhaps because you ran the older boot script it does not show efi files. Newer version added that. Try Boot-Repair as it has the latest (still not new) boot script and adds a lot of extra info.
> Not sure if you have the efi partition in fstab and boot in BIOS mode if it has issues. It may just reinstall grub on major updates in UEFI mode? 
> Some have said efi files can just be copied and will still work. But I do not know how grub in efi folder then finds your install. Grub in BIOS mode has core.img which I think has the extra info on where to find grub.cfg.
> I just might backup efi partition, and use Boot-Repair or manually install grub-pc. Then see if UEFI still shows efi boot option as well as a BIOS/CSM boot option.
> Some have also added a second grub.cfg in the efi partition with just one configfile entry to help grub in efi find install.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks _oldfred_,

I was afraid, that there is no easy way to configure grub in MBR & efi partition to both work. There is a reason why the desktop installer is made the way it is.

I tested to install BIOS-grub, and it made the [same] Ubuntu work in BIOS mode. But it also stopped working in UEFI. I was able to repair that with Boot-Repair, so that it works in UEFI, but  it also stopped working in BIOS. So grub seems to be either-or (not both-and which would be nice).

Browsing the internet with the key phrase *syslinux booting other partition* I have found several relevant links, that indicate that it should be possible to chainload from the installer to an installed system. I have no experience with these things, so there is a steep learning curve, but if I have time enough, it might be possible to solve along this outline:

1. A small FAT32 partition with the Ubuntu desktop installer 'installed' using usb-creator-kde (with persistence if stand-alone, in this case just live).

2. A larger partition with the installed 64-bit Ubuntu system.

3. A small swap partition.

4. Chainloading from syslinux to the installed 64-bit Ubuntu system for BIOS.

5. A rather straight-forward menuentry in grub to the installed 64-bit Ubuntu system for UEFI.

*. I don't know if it is possible or necessary to have a GPT partition table and the relevant mini-partitions for BIOS boot and UEFI boot. Maybe those things are fixed by the live system's configuration. I can find out by trial and error unless someone already knows ...

Do you think it is feasible?

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
You will have to have gpt partitioning. UEFI requires gpt and Ubuntu will boot from BIOS with gpt also. It just is with UEFI it uses the efi partition and with BIOS it uses bios_grub partition.
After you installed grub-pc for BIOS boot, what kind of error did you get from UEFI boot? grub-rescue? All the grub efi files should still have been in efi partition.

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> You will have to have gpt partitioning. UEFI requires gpt and Ubuntu will boot from BIOS with gpt also. It just is with UEFI it uses the efi partition and with BIOS it uses bios_grub partition.
> After you installed grub-pc for BIOS boot, what kind of error did you get from UEFI boot? grub-rescue? All the grub efi files should still have been in efi partition.


The computer did not consider it bootable at all and defaulted to searching for a netboot system.

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
I would have expected that UEFI would have seen efi partition with some efi files and offered to boot, even if not really workable.
But you may have had to turn on UEFI boot mode in UEFI/BIOS or turn off BIOS/CSM boot. Some auto switch and some do not.
Did grub-pc install do something to efi partition? You need boot flag on efi partition for it to be seen as efi bootable partition and BIOS would not need any boot flag.

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> I would have expected that UEFI would have seen efi partition with some efi files and offered to boot, even if not really workable.
> But you may have had to turn on UEFI boot mode in UEFI/BIOS or turn off BIOS/CSM boot. Some auto switch and some do not.
> Did grub-pc install do something to efi partition? You need boot flag on efi partition for it to be seen as efi bootable partition and BIOS would not need any boot flag.


I don't know, and I cannot check now if grub-pc wrote something to the EFI partition, because I used Boot-Repair, which changed things.

I did toggle between BIOS and UEFI several times in the BIOS menu system in order to test these things. It does not auto-switch.

-o-

If you think it is worthwhile, I can start from the image of the original system, do the changes and check very carefully what is written and where.

I used the following commands to add the BIOS bootloader:



```
sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt # Example: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX # Example: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
```

from this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
If you have booted with UEFI, then a sudo grub-install to sda, will just reinstall the UEFI boot loader to the efi partition. Or did you uninstall grub-efi and then install grub-pc?
I do not know what uninstalling grub-efi does in the background?
Boot-Repair does a better job of documenting whether you have grub in protective MBR, and or grub in efi partition. I have seen a lot of Boot-Repair reports where they still have grub in MBR, but Boot-Repair converted to UEFI with grub efi files in efi partition. And then when they try booting in BIOS it gives a grub rescue. 
I would think if grub installed in MBR and working in BIOS mode, UEFI should still see grub's efi files in efi partition. Run BootInfo report from Boot-Repair before and after grub installs. And backup efi partition when it is working in UEFI mode.

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> If you have booted with UEFI, then a sudo grub-install to sda, will just reinstall the UEFI boot loader to the efi partition. Or did you uninstall grub-efi and then install grub-pc?


I did not uninstall anything. I switched to BIOS and ran grub-install (booted from another system). Then I rebooted and it worked (the system installed in UEFI worked in BIOS). Then I switched to UEFI, and it did not work.



> I do not know what uninstalling grub-efi does in the background?
> Boot-Repair does a better job of documenting whether you have grub in protective MBR, and or grub in efi partition. I have seen a lot of Boot-Repair reports where they still have grub in MBR, but Boot-Repair converted to UEFI with grub efi files in efi partition. And then when they try booting in BIOS it gives a grub rescue. 
> I would think if grub installed in MBR and working in BIOS mode, UEFI should still see grub's efi files in efi partition. Run BootInfo report from Boot-Repair before and after grub installs. And backup efi partition when it is working in UEFI mode.


OK, I'll make an attempt with that (but I think it has to wait until tomorrow because it is getting late here in Sweden).

----------


## DaNipper

> @DaNipper
> Something with grub must not be correct. I might try the full uninstall/purge and total reinstall of grub from Boot-Repair.
> Boot-Repair cannot parse Windows BCD. Any entries in Windows are from EasyBCD, and you need to use bcdEdit or EasyBCD to edit BCD to remove extra entries. 
> You show these in UEFI menu.
> 
> 
>  Line 610 All entries line 597 thru 617
> Boot000C* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,1f4800,82000,3456751d-d5b5-41e5-80f6-31d851318e12)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WIN  DOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6  .2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...s................
> Boot000D* Lenovo Recovery System	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)03120a00010000000000HD(3,2  76800,1f4000,65e28a69-e420-43a1-b009-43e80d721c97)File(EFIMicrosoftBootlrsBootMgr.efi)
> ...


Thanks, @oldfred I tried purging and reinstalling GRUB - I can now get back into UbuntuStudio, but still can't get into Windows, which is what I really need.  Windows boot still shows two UbuntuStudio entries and when selected, says it can't find the EFI or MBR files (as reported in an earlier post).  I don't think that the video card is an issue, as don't have the symptoms others report around this issue.

I'm about ready to give up the fight and just try to restore or reinstall Windows, as I desperately need it at this point (I hate to admit that I', beholden to Windows, but it's painfully true).

I did create the backup partitions, etc. thru both Boot-Repair and EasyBCD.  I don't think I can use the EasyBCD backup, as there's no way to get into Windows to use it.  Is there anyway to restore the old boot files & config from the backups created with Boot-Repair?

----------


## oldfred

@DaNipper
When you boot Windows from UEFI and you get any Studio entries, you are using the EasyBCD created entries. I do not know EasyBCD and Boot-Repair cannot fix that. They have their own forum for help.
You can restore a default bootmfgw.efi, but I think you need to houseclean BCD and restore its defaults.

I do not think you need this:
 Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.

But you need to use EasyBCD or EditBCD to restore defaults.
http://www.ms-windows.info/Help/boot...bcd-17554.aspx

This also may be part of the issue as Windows and UEFI copy between themselves.
Remove Duplicate Firmware Objects in BCD and NVRAM
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=ws.10%29.aspx
UEFI NVRAM boot entries are cached in the BCD store
BCD has 1:1 mappings for some UEFI global variables
Any time {fwbootmgr} is manipulated, NVRAM is automatically updated

I think this is the manual way to do what your EasyBCD has done.
Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

----------


## DaNipper

> @DaNipper
> When you boot Windows from UEFI and you get any Studio entries, you are using the EasyBCD created entries. I do not know EasyBCD and Boot-Repair cannot fix that. They have their own forum for help.
> You can restore a default bootmfgw.efi, but I think you need to houseclean BCD and restore its defaults.
> 
> I do not think you need this:
>  Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
> C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.
> 
> But you need to use EasyBCD or EditBCD to restore defaults.
> ...


Thanks again, @oldfred.  I appreciate all your help (and patience!).  I'll give these a shot - sounds like it's the right path to go down.

-Rob

----------


## sudodus

> Originally Posted by oldfred
> 
> 
> @sudodus
> If you have booted with UEFI, then a sudo grub-install to sda, will just  reinstall the UEFI boot loader to the efi partition. Or did you  uninstall grub-efi and then install grub-pc?
> 
> 
> I did not uninstall anything. I switched to BIOS and ran grub-install  (booted from another system). Then I rebooted and it worked (the system  installed in UEFI worked in BIOS). Then I switched to UEFI, and it did  not work.
> 
> ...


Portable installed system for UEFI and old style BIOS

It works  :Very Happy: 

Thanks _oldfred_. I did not go the long way via the desktop installer and syslinux and grub. I tried fixing things according to your advice in the previous posts. So now I have a USB 3 pendrive, that boots my Toshiba in BIOS (CSM) as well as in UEFI mode. The setup is probably not optimal, but it is the first installed system that works for me like this. You may want to check the boot-info at this pastebin link

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115197/

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus

Fantastic.  :Smile: 

It was theory and I wanted to try it but do not have an UEFI system (yet).
You maybe should summarize how to do it in a Tips & tutorials thread or just a separate post to make it easy to get to. Others will never find this thread.

----------


## sudodus

> @sudodus
> 
> Fantastic. 
> 
> It was theory and I wanted to try it but do not have an UEFI system (yet).
> You maybe should summarize how to do it in a Tips & tutorials thread or just a separate post to make it easy to get to. Others will never find this thread.


Yes, that is a good idea. There was some trial and error, and I must find a clean set of steps before making a tutorial of it.

----------


## Jonathan_Wallace

Hello,

During a recent upgrade via aptitude to my lubuntu desktop, I lost my connection to the terminal doing the upgrading. This interrupted the upgrade process. I muddled around trying to restore the state and ran aptitude a few times and now my desktop won't boot.

I've burned the boot-repair cd and attempted the recommended repair but have had little luck. When I initially set up the machine, I set up raid5 with three hard disks. I did install mdadm as suggested by boot-repair before attempting the repair.

Here's my paste bin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123514/.

What should I try next?

----------


## DaNipper

> This also may be part of the issue as Windows and UEFI copy between themselves.
> Remove Duplicate Firmware Objects in BCD and NVRAM
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...=ws.10%29.aspx
> UEFI NVRAM boot entries are cached in the BCD store
> BCD has 1:1 mappings for some UEFI global variables
> Any time {fwbootmgr} is manipulated, NVRAM is automatically updated


I think I've really screwed it up now.  I followed the directions outlined above, and now I can't do anything.  When I start it up, it boots into Windows Boot Manager with a single entry for Ubuntu.  When I selected that, it gives me the usual warning that it can't find the .efi file or .mbr file.  The (really) bad part is that I can't get to the UEFI Firmware Setup (i.e., the old BIOS menu), so I can't boot from a USB - I'm stuck.  When I boot it up, it does flash for a split second, almost like it goes to another screen (the UEFI menu?), but then goes into the Win Boot Mgr.

Does anyone have any ideas as to how to get out of this jam?

Thanks,

Nipper

----------


## dima6

I am having issues booting into fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04 64bit onto a USB key.

I have posted full details here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212497

After using boot-repair I got following trace info, but problem did not get resolved:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7128800/

----------


## glennr

I am trying to partially copy an installation of 10.04 onto a new disk. I want to have /, /boot, ./var on the new disk and leave /home on the old disk.

I have cloned the relevant partitions onto the new disk using clonezilla and adjusted /etc/fstab on the new disk. Then I have attempted to used the boot-repair disk from a USB drive to fix the boot on the new disk. When I click apply it appears to do something for a few seconds and then shows this message:

    Please close all package managers (Software Center, Update Manager, Synaptic,...). Then try again.

As far as I can see there are no package managers running.

How can I get boot-repair to work?

The boot info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7134623/

----------


## Akhil_K_A

Is this tool can able to resolve this issue?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212603

thanks.

----------


## oldfred

@DaNipper
I would use bcdEdit or EasyBCD to repair BCD to get Windows working. Someone in another thread said Windows 8.1 will not boot anything else from BCD like 8 did.
Edit:
See also this thread on Elementary:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210843

@dima6
Please see your thread. I think main issue is a commented there that 13.04 is not supported, so you do not get any updates nor can Boot-Repair download fixes from repository.

@glennr
Your 10.04 is still only supported for a server version. So any apps that are gui based will not update nor can you easily fix. Better to upgrade to a newer fully supported version. If you cloned partitions, did you also change UUIDs. (sda1 & sdb1 are identical, did not check rest.) You cannot have duplicate UUIDs. You must change them and then update fstab & reinstall grub2.

----------


## pahatlem

Hi guys,

first and foremost, thank you developers for creating this nifty little gui. However, I am at my wit's end here.

My system is an Acer Aspire XC-105: First thing I did after hooking it with power, was to install xubuntu-13.10 64-bit, replacing the Windows 8.1 installation.
Anyway, install and use went fine -- first reboot, and I get the infamous "Insert boot media"-message.

So, after running boot repair (on-click-fix-all), everything i fine: I boot into my system and keep wotking, thinking everything is fixed: Next reboot, same message. I ran boot-repait again, boot into system, next reboot same problem. So any helpful pointers? System claims to be efi: Boot-repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7143491/

Thank you so much in advance.

----------


## oldfred

Do you have secure boot on.

It looks like you had Ubuntu kernels that were not signed, but now have the signed kernels. They should work with secure boot on.

But some vendors have modified UEFI to only boot Windows or boot Windows by default.

this looks like you should only have Ubuntu




> BootOrder: 0003,0001,0002,0000
> Boot0000  Windows Boot Manager
> Boot0001* UEFI: MATSHITA DVD-RAM SW830
> Boot0002* UEFI: WDC WD10EZEX-22RKKA0
> Boot0003* ubuntu

----------


## DaNipper

> @DaNipper
> I would use bcdEdit or EasyBCD to repair BCD to get Windows working. Someone in another thread said Windows 8.1 will not boot anything else from BCD like 8 did.
> Edit:
> See also this thread on Elementary:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210843


Thanks, @oldfred.  That thread does sound like the problem I was facing.  However, it's gotten much worse.  As I mentioned, after following the instructions in "Remove Duplicate Firmware Objects in BCD and NVRAM", I can no longer boot into Windows nor Ubuntu, and I can't even get to the UEFI Firmware settings so I can boot from USB.  

I can't use EasyBCD because I can't get into Windows, and I can't use bcedit to restore the backup I made, because I can't boot my Windows 8 rescue USB.

I'm in some sort of purgatory where I can't get to ANYTHING.  My laptop is basically a brick at the moment (hopefully not permanently).  

Any ideas?

----------


## oldfred

@DaNipper
Afraid I only know basic repair info on Windows that I have picked up from those that needed some fixes. I do not run Windows and shut down my XP 2 years ago.
Have you done a cold boot? Some systems do seem to lock up after many reboots. And if you left fast boot on, it bypasses boot keys and can create major issues. 
If a laptop shutdown and remove battery. Hold power switch with battery out to drain capacitors. Then try booting into UEFI/BIOS.
But at least one vendor configured fast boot and UEFI had issues that made system a brick under certain circumstances, originally blamed on Linux (of course) but proven to also occur under Windows.

----------


## DaNipper

> @DaNipper
> Have you done a cold boot? Some systems do seem to lock up after many reboots. And if you left fast boot on, it bypasses boot keys and can create major issues. 
> If a laptop shutdown and remove battery. Hold power switch with battery out to drain capacitors. Then try booting into UEFI/BIOS.


Thanks, @oldfred - I will give this a try tonight.

----------


## Hendra_Tommy_Wijay

Hi,

I'm new to Ubuntu. Recently i'm installing ubuntu 13.10(x64) dual boot with Windows 7(x64). All went fine, i can boot from both ubuntu and windows 7 wothout any incident.
But, today the problem appreared. I cannot boot from Windows 7! It shows me the windows 7 logo, and then it just hung up with flickering screen. I cannot do anything except press the power button, this happened as well in safe mode. No problem boot from ubuntu though.

I have read http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/...ng-ubuntu.html and following the instruction, but it didn't get working. Here is my pastebin
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7151251/

After updating grub using command sudo update-grub2, i can boot to windows. But when i restarted and trying to boot from windows, the problem appeared again. Have to restart few times to get it working again, and if i restarted it the problem appeared again.

Please help!

----------


## oldfred

@Hendra_Tommy_Wijay
Are you hibernating Windows?
Grub can only boot a working Windows, so if you can start to boot Windows it is past what grub does. But if Windows is hibernated there seems to be issues in how grub transfers to Windows.
You also should move boot flag back to sda1 as that is your Windows boot partition. Grub does no use boot flag, but if you were to directly boot Windows you would need the boot flag back on sda1. You can use gparted to remove boot flag from sda4 and put a boot flag on sda1. Or in your Windows repairCD or flash drive it is the set active command.

----------


## Hendra_Tommy_Wijay

@oldfred

I dont remember hibernating my windows before, though my lid close is hibernating though. Actually, my Windows 7 is in sda1. As far as i remember, i set sda4 for "/" partition when i'm installing Ubuntu. Now since you mentioned it, i remember i have only one Windows 7 loader before (sda1) in the grub menu, and now i have another windows 7 loader (sda3) in grub menu. Is this something that are caused by hibernating windows? Can i delete sda3 safely? Will deleted it solve my problem?

Thank you

----------


## Hendra_Tommy_Wijay

After installing gparted, now i can see sda1 is System reserved by windows 7, sda2 is windows partition (windows installed here), while sda 3 is jusr ntfs partition. What do you suggest? Should i move boot flag to sda 2?

----------


## oldfred

Your install or c: drive is sda3, it looks like sda2 is just a NTFS data partition or d: drive. And Windows boots from its hidden system reserved partition.
Since so many users never see the 100MB boot partition in Windows they just delete it. So Boot-Repair started copying boot files from Boot to main install. You then can boot from either, but boot partition also has the repair console (f8), but booting from grub to Windows is usually too quick for f8 to work. Best to have Windows repairCD or flash drive or you have to temporarily install a Windows boot loader to MBR so f8 will work. Once Windows is working then you can reinstall grub to MBR. Boot-Repair can install either boot loader with advanced options, but cannot do major Windows repairs.

----------


## sudodus

> Portable installed system for UEFI and old style BIOS
> 
> It works 
> 
> Thanks _oldfred_. I did not go the long way via the desktop installer and syslinux and grub. I tried fixing things according to your advice in the previous posts. So now I have a USB 3 pendrive, that boots my Toshiba in BIOS (CSM) as well as in UEFI mode. The setup is probably not optimal, but it is the first installed system that works for me like this. You may want to check the boot-info at this pastebin link
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115197/





> @sudodus
> 
> Fantastic. 
> 
> It was theory and I wanted to try it but do not have an UEFI system (yet).
> You maybe should summarize how to do it in a Tips & tutorials thread or just a separate post to make it easy to get to. Others will never find this thread.





> Yes, that is a good idea. There was some trial and error, and I must find a clean set of steps before making a tutorial of it.


Now there is a tutorial wiki page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In.../UEFI-and-BIOS

which describes how to install a portable Ubuntu system, that  boots in UEFI as well as BIOS mode. It can be installed into a USB  pendrive and is a good alternative to a persistent live system, because  it can be updated and upgraded without limits.

----------


## oldfred

@sudodus
Good wiki page. I will add to my notes and when questions come up on booting full installs include links to it.

I also like full install, but I usually add several repair ISO to a data partition and add entries to directly boot ISO from grub with loopmount.

----------


## Hendra_Tommy_Wijay

@oldfred

You're right, sda1 is windows system resevered, sda2 is drive d, and sda3 is the drive c.
I have solved this problem using gparted and mark sda3 as boot flag. The never occured again ever since. Thank you for your help.

----------


## bexxter

Hi,

I'm new here. I've a problem after installing ubuntu 13.10(64bit) next to windows8 on my lenovo g510 (uefi). I changed to legacy mode, installed ubuntu. Finished, and it show the grub menu, selected ubuntu, worked well. But if I select windows, it showed no boot file for windows.. 
Than run the boot-repair from ubuntu, that made an automatic repair..after that i have only grub rescue menu, where only ls command working (boot and others no). I got this url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7167783/

Should I try again boot-repair from liveCD, or what can I do?  -- If I start this from liveCD it says EFI detected, need another boot-repair version.. 

Thanks

----------


## fantab

@bexxter

You MUST install Ubuntu in UEFI mode only, if Windows is already installed in UEFI mode. BIOS and UEFI boots work differently, so it NOT a good idea to have mixed boots.
Change your UEFI settings and set it to boot in UEFI... then run Boot-Repair. Use your Ubuntu DVD/USB to run Boot-Repair... Ubuntu DVD/USB MUST boot in EFI mode.
But before you run Boot-Repair remove the 'bios_grub' flag from your 12th partition:


```
12      161GB   161GB   3146kB                        bios_grub
```

You can remove the flag with Gparted.

This 'bios_grub[' partition allows Linux OS to boot from GPT disks in 'legacy/BIOS/CSM' mode. The Presence of that partition can confuse GRUB.
GRUB has two versions, 'grub_pc' for Legacy boot and 'grub_efi' for UEFI boots... you need to install 'grub_efi'. Boot-Repair will take care of this.

----------


## bexxter

Thanks. But before do what you wrote.. I switched back to UEFI boot mode, and turned off secure boot. Now the GRUB is OK, i can select ubuntu, and seems ok (but show some error about graphic card?), and if I select win8 try to start, show an error about missing efi file, press key.. If I select windows 8 uefi recovery mode, It show win8 bootmenu.. and starts win8 in normal mode.

But I don't know why is the graphic problem with ubuntu, because i didn't change anything on the system, or install driver etc..

----------


## fantab

Ok.. run Boot-Repair again and this time choose the option 'Restore EFI backups'. BR renames Windows file if 'Secure Boot' is ON. Now that it is disabled, restore the original Windows file.
Lets keep it simple and clean the EFI boot later with 'efibootmgr'.

----------


## oldfred

@bexxter
UEFI and BIOS are not really compatible. Once you start booting in one mode you cannot switch, or once you load grub you cannot from grub boot another system in a different boot mode. That is why it is best to have both systems in the same boot mode.

Sometimes when os-prober or Boot-Repair parse Windows it calls it recovery. In your case the recovery was the correct Windows to boot. There are two recoveries, Windows & vendor. But in some cases just booting into vendor recovery can cause issues.

Boot-Repair runs the rename for those systems where vendor has modified UEFI to only boot Windows. If you can boot ubuntu entry from UEFI menu then you do not want the rename. Run the suggested restore backups by fantab above.

----------


## Haotian_Wu

Hi everyone. I'm suffering a boot problem and I'm not sure if this is the right place to post it. I used the tool, and things didn't get better. The url I got is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192700/ . Thank you!

I was using the Win 8 OS pre installed on Lenovo laptop, then I installed ubuntu from USB. I resized the win8 partion and used the 50 GB free space I got. I used 47 GB and mount on / , and the rest as swap.

----------


## oldfred

@Haotian_Wu
I do not remember if Lenovo's need the 'buggy' fix. That is only required for those systems that only boot Windows. If you can boot ubuntu entry in UEFI/BIOS the undo fix.


 It looks like boot repair ran its "buggy" UEFI rename function. I am not sure it is always required, but it is for those UEFI that internally hard code UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Boot-Repair renames the Windows file and makes grub2's shim be the Windows file. The UEFI thinks it is booting Windows but is really booting grub2 and then from grub2 menu you can boot Windows.

   Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.



 Another lenovo solution copy grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi & boot hard drive not anyother entry
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12884470

Grub menu is showing this as correct entry. Not sure why it thinks it is the recovery.




> menuentry "Windows UEFI recovery bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
> search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3E83-4A94
> chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi


}
The bkpbootmgfw.efi is the renamed bootmgfw.efi. Windows entry in UEFI boots bootmgfw.efi. But for those UEFI  that only boot Windows Boot-Repair renames it and make original name actually be shim to boot grub. then you only can boot Windows from grub menu with above entry.

Some other Lenovo's and their issues:

 Lenovo s440
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189531
Lenovo Yoga 11s (Intel i5/Intel HD 4000)
Needed this: acpi_backlight=vendor 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188199
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911972&
Yoga2
http://bregmatter.wordpress.com/2014...ks-very-small/
Lenovo Community Bios Access
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-.../812737/page/2
Lenovo Active Protection System™ – for hard drive
 [SOLVED] Lenovo Y580 with working bumblebee on 12.10 - NVIDIA 660M
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137318
screen brightness was 0 during installation, use f12
Lenovo Z580 laptop

----------


## hec1152

Hello.  New User of Forum and first post so pls forgive if I'm doing something incorrect and advise what to do.   I used boot-repair on a system that had a windows 7 installation followed by a side by side Ubuntu installation.  The Win7 installation had been working fine standalone (i.e. before installing Ubuntu Partition from LiveCD).  After Ubuntu Install, the Windows partition and system was not longer accessible.  Application of Boot_repair automatic mode had no effect in correcting so that I could at least get back to Win7 only setup.   Log file from this is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190875/  I'd really appreciate some guidance before I do something to screw up the current setup that only boots into Ubuntu (no choice of OS's).  Also, installations are on SSD about half of which is partition for Win7 at beginning and other half is Ubuntu (Created by Ubuntu Install).  Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

I do not like Boot-Repairs auto install when you have mulitple drives. You may want different boot loaders on each drive, although in your case it does not matter.



> This setting will reinstall the grub2 of sda5 into the MBRs of all disks (except USB without OS).


Grub shows Windows in menu, so it should show Windows entry in menu by default. Only if you only have one system, does it not show menu. Then you have to hold shift key down from BIOS until menu appears.

Did you install 32 bit version? Generally better to use 64 bit version with any sort of recent hardware and 2GB or more RAM.

Did you use Windows to shrink NTFS partition? Sometimes that causes issues as Windows has to run chkdsk after a resize and sometimes grub will not boot Windows into recovery mode to run chkdsk.

You can use Boot-Repair to install a Windows type boot loader to MBR of sda to directly boot Windows. Then once Windows is working re-install grub2 to MBR with Boot-Repair.
But generally best to have Windows repair CD or flash drive which you make from Windows for free or pay $20 to download.

----------


## Haotian_Wu

@Oldfred

Thanks for your reply. However I'm a complete noob at this, so can you provide me some details, like commands?

Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

@Haotian_Wu
Can you use ubuntu entry in UEFI or one time boot key, or does it not show that or give an error and only Windows works?
With Boot-Repairs rename both ubuntu & Windows entries in UEFI should give you grub menu. And you only can actually boot Windows from grub menu.
What works and what errors are you getting?

----------


## toeko01

Hi, I'm a fairly new user to Ubuntu. Recently tried to install Ubuntu 13.10 on a partition on my Dell Inspiron 15R SE, worked fine but when I booted only the pre-installed Windows 8 booted. So I installed boot-disk-repair on an USB-stick and ran it. It didn't solve it because now I get the 'scanning for media: [failed]' message everytime I reboot. I tried two different settings but the result is still the same. 
Log from the first one: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214607/
and the second one:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214688/
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@toeko01
I do not think Dell has the 'buggy' UEFI. So best to remove that.
       It looks like boot repair ran its "buggy" UEFI rename function. I am not sure it is always required, but it is for those UEFI that internally hard code UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Boot-Repair renames the Windows file and makes grub2's shim be the Windows file. The UEFI thinks it is booting Windows but is really booting grub2 and then from grub2 menu you can boot Windows.

   Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

You then should be able to boot Windows directly from UEFI menu.
It looks like you left Windows in hibernated state and that usually will not boot from grub menu.
You must turn off fast boot or the always on hibernation to dual boot.
But you may need a Windows repair flash drive if you have other Windows issues. Boot-Repair can only make minor repairs to Windows.
See link in my signature for details.

----------


## Haotian_Wu

@oldfred

I disabled the "secure boot" option in bios, and tried the tool again. It worked. Now I can boot Windows in my grub menu, although the "Windows boot menu" still fails to start.

Thanks very much for your help.

----------


## name4

Hi All, My problem is that there is no windows 8 option in grub2 list. I have tried all ways but I can't solve. I have repaired boot by using boot repair tool as showing in the ubuntu wiki with ubuntu live cd. But in grub2, it appears only ubuntu not win 8. I think grub2 have to be installed in sda 1 instead of sda5. But in boot tool there is no option like that. There are options only sda and sda5. I have chosen both of them to install grub2. But there was nothing changed. Do you have any idea else about this problem? My boot info is in the code script below.



```

 Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 23Dec2013]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of 
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
    in partition 94 for .
 => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  Windows 8
    Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows 8/2012: NTFS
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda4: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       Extended Partition
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  Grub2 (v1.99-2.00)
    Boot sector info:  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the boot sector of sda5 
                       and looks at sector 1432894800 of the same hard drive 
                       for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks 
                       in partition 94 for .
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 13.10 
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab 
                       /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.07 2013-07-25
    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 60106 of /dev/sdb1 for its 
                       second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the /uui 
                       directory. No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /casper/vmlinuz.efi 
                       /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1    *          2,048       718,844       716,797   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda2             718,848   734,806,015   734,087,168   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda3         734,806,016 1,235,177,471   500,371,456   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
/dev/sda4       1,235,179,518 1,465,143,295   229,963,778   f W95 Extended (LBA)
/dev/sda5       1,235,179,520 1,439,986,160   204,806,641  83 Linux
/dev/sda6       1,439,987,712 1,465,143,295    25,155,584  82 Linux swap / Solaris


Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 7904 MB, 7904165888 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 960 cylinders, total 15437824 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1    *          2,048    15,437,823    15,435,776   c W95 FAT32 (LBA)


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda1        E04E21D34E21A370                       ntfs       Sistem Ayrıldı
/dev/sda2        DC80313C80311F08                       ntfs       
/dev/sda3        7004D04D04D01844                       ntfs       Yeni Birim
/dev/sda5        ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8   ext4       
/dev/sda6                                               swap       
/dev/sdb1        1DF8-1E42                              vfat       UUI

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sdb1        /cdrom                   vfat       (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)


=========================== sda5/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos5'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=10
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
recordfail
    load_video
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='hd0,msdos5'
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
    fi
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic root=UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-19-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-19-generic-advanced-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-19-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic root=UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-19-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-19-generic-recovery-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-19-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic root=UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-12-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-12-generic-advanced-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-12-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.11.0-12-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.11.0-12-generic-recovery-ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8' {
    recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_msdos
        insmod ext2
        set root='hd0,msdos5'
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.11.0-12-generic ...'
        linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd    /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
    }
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' {
    fwsetup
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda5/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
# / was on /dev/sda5 during installation
UUID=ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
/dev/sda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda5: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)


=========================== sdb1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then
    set gfxmode=auto
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod gfxterm
    terminal_output gfxterm
fi

set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

menuentry "Try Ubuntu without installing" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Install Ubuntu" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "OEM install (for manufacturers)" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash oem-config/enable=true --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Check disc for defects" {
    set gfxpayload=keep
    linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi  cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper integrity-check quiet splash --
    initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdb1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)


========= Devices which don't seem to have a corresponding hard drive: =========

sdc 

=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

cat: write error: Broken pipe
cat: /tmp/BootInfo-AdQSiGl4/Tmp_Log: No such file or directory
cat: /tmp/BootInfo-AdQSiGl4/Tmp_Log: No such file or directory
File descriptor 9 (/proc/13429/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 29527: bash
  No volume groups found

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2014-04-12__11h44 ===================
boot-repair version : 3.199~ppa40~saucy
boot-sav version : 3.199~ppa40~saucy
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa47~saucy
boot-sav-extra version : 3.199~ppa40~saucy
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 13.10, saucy, Ubuntu, x86_64)
ls: cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper quiet splash --

=================== os-prober:
/dev/sda5:Ubuntu 13.10 (13.10):Ubuntu:linux

=================== blkid:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: LABEL="Sistem AyrM-DM-1ldM-DM-1" UUID="E04E21D34E21A370" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda2: UUID="DC80313C80311F08" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda3: LABEL="Yeni Birim" UUID="7004D04D04D01844" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sda5: UUID="ec0de732-f888-4cd5-8b90-ee9bd8f66fa8" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sda6: TYPE="swap"
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="UUI" UUID="1DF8-1E42" TYPE="vfat"


1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.

Windows not detected by os-prober on sda2.
Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary.
DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently.

=================== sda5/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:23 grub.d
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7850 Oct 10  2013 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5949 Aug 15  2013 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11479 Oct 10  2013 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Oct 10  2013 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1798 Jun 17  2013 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11531 Oct 10  2013 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Oct 10  2013 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Oct 10  2013 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Oct 10  2013 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Oct 10  2013 README




=================== sda5/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com)


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    not-far,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda2    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    haswinload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda2.
sda3    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    no-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda3.
sda5    : sda,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ok    grub2,    signed grub-efi ,    update-grub,    64,    with-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    fstab-without-boot,    fstab-without-efi,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    apt-get,    grub-install,    with--usr,    fstab-without-usr,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda5.

sda    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     not-usb,    has-os,    2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA Hitachi HTS72757 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 750GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End    Size    Type      File system     Flags
1      1049kB  368MB  367MB   primary   ntfs            boot
2      368MB   376GB  376GB   primary   ntfs
3      376GB   632GB  256GB   primary   ntfs
4      632GB   750GB  118GB   extended                  lba
5      632GB   737GB  105GB   logical   ext4
6      737GB   750GB  12.9GB  logical   linux-swap(v1)


Model: Generic USB Flash Disk (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 7904MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  7904MB  7903MB  primary  fat32        boot, lba

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:750GB:scsi:512:4096:msdos:ATA Hitachi HTS72757;
1:1049kB:368MB:367MB:ntfs::boot;
2:368MB:376GB:376GB:ntfs::;
3:376GB:632GB:256GB:ntfs::;
4:632GB:750GB:118GB:::lba;
5:632GB:737GB:105GB:ext4::;
6:737GB:750GB:12.9GB:linux-swap(v1)::;

BYT;
/dev/sdb:7904MB:scsi:512:512:msdos:Generic USB Flash Disk;
1:1049kB:7904MB:7903MB:fat32::boot, lba;


=================== mount:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
none on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw)
systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/999/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda3 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda3 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sda5 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 type ext4 (rw)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdb1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdc (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency disk dri ecryptfs fb0 fb1 fd full fuse hidraw0 hidraw1 hidraw2 hpet input kmsg kvm log mapper mcelog mei mem net network_latency network_throughput null port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 rts51x0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sdb sdb1 sdc sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uinput urandom v4l vga_arbiter vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  f0 ef 0a 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  aa 74 00 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |.t..............|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  70 a3 21 4e d3 21 4e e0  |........p.!N.!N.|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 52 11 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hR..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  0a 13 b9 f6 0c fc f3 aa  e9 fe 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |.............f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a1 f6 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a1 fa 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74 09  |............<.t.|
00000180  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64 69  |............A di|
00000190  73 6b 20 72 65 61 64 20  65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f 63  |sk read error oc|
000001a0  63 75 72 72 65 64 00 0d  0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52  |curred...BOOTMGR|
000001b0  20 69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70  72 65 73 73 65 64 00 0d  | is compressed..|
000001c0  0a 50 72 65 73 73 20 43  74 72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b  |.Press Ctrl+Alt+|
000001d0  44 65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72  65 73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a  |Del to restart..|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 8a 01  a7 01 bf 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda2
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 f8 0a 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 47 c1 2b 00 00 00 00  |.........G.+....|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  08 1f 31 80 3c 31 80 dc  |..........1.<1..|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 52 11 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hR..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  0a 13 b9 f6 0c fc f3 aa  e9 fe 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |.............f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a1 f6 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a1 fa 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74 09  |............<.t.|
00000180  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64 69  |............A di|
00000190  73 6b 20 72 65 61 64 20  65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f 63  |sk read error oc|
000001a0  63 75 72 72 65 64 00 0d  0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52  |curred...BOOTMGR|
000001b0  20 69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70  72 65 73 73 65 64 00 0d  | is compressed..|
000001c0  0a 50 72 65 73 73 20 43  74 72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b  |.Press Ctrl+Alt+|
000001d0  44 65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72  65 73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a  |Del to restart..|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 8a 01  a7 01 bf 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda3
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 40 cc 2b  |........?....@.+|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  ff 0f d3 1d 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  44 18 d0 04 4d d0 04 70  |........D...M..p|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 52 11 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hR..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  0a 13 b9 f6 0c fc f3 aa  e9 fe 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |.............f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a1 f6 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a1 fa 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd 8b f0 ac 3c 00 74 09  |............<.t.|
00000180  b4 0e bb 07 00 cd 10 eb  f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20 64 69  |............A di|
00000190  73 6b 20 72 65 61 64 20  65 72 72 6f 72 20 6f 63  |sk read error oc|
000001a0  63 75 72 72 65 64 00 0d  0a 42 4f 4f 54 4d 47 52  |curred...BOOTMGR|
000001b0  20 69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70  72 65 73 73 65 64 00 0d  | is compressed..|
000001c0  0a 50 72 65 73 73 20 43  74 72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b  |.Press Ctrl+Alt+|
000001d0  44 65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72  65 73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a  |Del to restart..|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 8a 01  a7 01 bf 01 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  3.9G  118M  3.8G   3% /
udev           devtmpfs   3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs      788M  1.2M  787M   1% /run
/dev/sdb1      vfat       7.4G  883M  6.5G  12% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   843M  843M     0 100% /rofs
none           tmpfs      4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs          tmpfs      3.9G  624K  3.9G   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      3.9G   80K  3.9G   1% /run/shm
none           tmpfs      100M   68K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sda1      fuseblk    350M  238M  113M  68% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
/dev/sda2      fuseblk    351G   36G  315G  11% /mnt/boot-sav/sda2
/dev/sda3      fuseblk    239G  121M  239G   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda3
/dev/sda5      ext4        97G  3.8G   88G   5% /mnt/boot-sav/sda5

=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x661a42b1

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048      718844      358398+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2          718848   734806015   367043584    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda3       734806016  1235177471   250185728    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda4      1235179518  1465143295   114981889    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/sda5      1235179520  1439986160   102403320+  83  Linux
/dev/sda6      1439987712  1465143295    12577792   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdb: 7904 MB, 7904165888 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 960 cylinders, total 15437824 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00058e87

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *        2048    15437823     7717888    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)



=================== Default settings
Recommended-Repair
This setting would purge (in order to fix packages) and reinstall the grub2 of sda5 into the MBR of sda.
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s

=================== Settings chosen by the user
Custom-Repair
This setting will purge (in order to fix packages) and reinstall the grub2 of sda5 into the MBR of sda, using the following options:       set-windows-as-default
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s


chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 apt-get -y --force-yes update
Purge the GRUB of sda5
grub-pc available

The following extra packages will be installed:
grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc-bin
Suggested packages:
desktop-base
The following packages will be REMOVED:
grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-signed
The following NEW packages will be installed:
grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 2 to remove and 286 not upgraded.
DEBCHECK debOK, grub-pc
DEBCHECK debOK
shim-signed available
linux-signed-generic available
Please type: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" dpkg --configure -ansudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get install -fynsudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub* shim-signed linux-signed*

=================== sda5/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:45 grub.d
total 4
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1798 Jun 17  2013 20_memtest86+


Then type: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux

=================== sda5/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:46 grub.d
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:45 grub.d.bak
total 68
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7850 Oct 23 20:44 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5949 Aug 15  2013 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11479 Oct 23 20:44 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Oct 23 20:44 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11531 Oct 23 20:44 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Oct 23 20:44 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Oct 23 20:44 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Oct 23 20:44 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Oct 23 20:44 README




=================== sda5/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



Unhide GRUB boot menu in sda5/etc/default/grub

=================== sda5/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:46 grub.d
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Apr 12 11:45 grub.d.bak
total 68
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7850 Oct 23 20:44 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5949 Aug 15  2013 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11479 Oct 23 20:44 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10258 Oct 23 20:44 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11531 Oct 23 20:44 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1426 Oct 23 20:44 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Oct 23 20:44 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Oct 23 20:44 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Oct 23 20:44 README




=================== sda5/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"




*******lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device [144d:c0d8]
Kernel driver in use: i915
00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller [8086:1e31] (rev 04)
--
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] [1002:6840]
Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device [144d:c0d8]
Kernel driver in use: radeon
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 09)
*******

grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-19ubuntu2.1,grub-install (GRUB) 2.

Reinstall the GRUB of sda5 into the MBR of sda
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install /dev/sda: exit code of grub-install /dev/sda:0

chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 update-grub
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
Warning: no Windows in /mnt/boot-sav/sda5/boot/grub/grub.cfg
Unhide GRUB boot menu in sda5/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.
```

----------


## oldfred

@name4
You only install grub to MBR as that is how a BIOS based computer has to boot.
It shows your Windows partitions and it looks like you have the necessary boot files - bootmgr & BCD.
But os-prober is not seeing Windows.

Try this again from inside your Ubuntu using terminal.
sudo update-grub

Is Windows hibernated? Windows 8 is always hibernated unless you turn off fast boot.
Or does it need chkdsk?
Did it boot ok before? 
Did you use Windows to resize the Windows NTFS partition to make room for Ubuntu? 
And then immediately reboot so it can run chkdsk to fix to its new size?
Both hibernation & chkdsk flags prevent Linux from seeing NTFS partitions. You may need to restore the Windows boot loader to directly boot Windows and see if it works, needs chkdsk, or turn off hibernation.

 WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot
Fast Startup off/hibernation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html

----------


## name4

@oldfred
I have closed fast boot and applied chkdsk. But the same problem continues. win 8 doesn't appear in grub2.  By the way, I used Windows to make partition for Ubuntu and swap. sda5 and sda6 seem Logical in Windows. I couldn't turn them from Logical to Primary. Is this the problem?

----------


## oldfred

@name4
You have to have logical partitions if you want more than the 4 primary partition. And the extended partition which acts as a container for all the logicals is one of the 4 primary.
Windows requires a primary partition to boot from, but Linux does not.

If you have turned off fast boot & run chkdsk, did you run this in Ubuntu to add Windows to grub menu?
sudo update-grub

Do not use Windows to create partitions, only to shrink its own partition. It may convert to dynamic partitions which are Windows proprietary and do not work with Linux.

----------


## name4

@oldfred
yeah "sudo update-grub" command solves the problem. Thank you for your interest. But do you know how I can highlight win 8 in grub2 list?, namely I want to boot win8 in default.

----------


## oldfred

You can change the default from the first menu entry. I prefer to use description rather than the number, but you have to have exact description, so copy that from grub.cfg.

 find your windows entry in grub.cfg and copy to grub default like this Vista entry - If you edit your windows command use the edited copy as this must match the title exactly:
gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
and copy into grub_default  here:
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DEFAULT=0
change to comment # or delete old and add new :
#GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (on /dev/sda1)"
Then do:
sudo update-grub

----------


## paddy4

Could someone have a look at my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216503

Here's my url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239294/

----------


## Makdaam

Hello,
I had some problems when running boot-repair from a xubuntu live cd.
I think it has more to do with grub-update running from chrooted livecd than boot-repair itself, for my cryptsetup root partition it generated something like:



```
        linux   /vmlinuz-3.2.0-60-generic root=/dev/mapper/uuid-12312abcd*blablabla* ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd  /initrd.img-3.2.0-60-generic
```

instead of


```
        linux   /vmlinuz-3.2.0-60-generic root=/dev/mapper/sda5_crypt ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd  /initrd.img-3.2.0-60-generic
```

initramfs mapps the cryptsetup partitions as sdXY_crypt, not as uuid disks  :Smile:  after I figured it out the fix was trivial, I don't know if you can automate it reliably in any way. Thanks for making this tool!

----------


## oldfred

@Makdaam

Suggest you file a bug report for Boot-Repair. 
If you do not have a launchpad account, you will have to create one.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair

----------


## Makdaam

Bug report filed, thanks for the launchpad link.

----------


## Cooler1989

Hello, 
I was advised to ask for help in this thread from boot-repair software.

My problem is I lost dual boot menu after BIOS update (or some other HP tool update). After first ubuntu installation i just run default boot-repair mode, but now it doesnt bring back to life dual boot menu. My system configuration from boot repair:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246773/

Any sugestions?

Thank you for help.

----------


## oldfred

I often suggest updating UEFI/BIOS as vendors have lots of fixes they also need to make.
And I think HP is one of those that only boots Windows, and hope they fix that.
Boot-Repairs work around for that only boot Windows or 'buggy' UEFI is a rename of grub/shim to have the Windows efi file name so UEFI thinks it boots Windows and really boots into grub. Then from grub menu you can boot the backup of the Windows file.

In UEFI can you boot an ubuntu entry, you may have two, one shim and one grub? Shim is for secure boot. Also grub does have a bug and will not boot Windows 8.1 with secure boot on. Or best to have secure boot off for now.

It looks like you have not said yes, but with HP may need to?
 Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.


 Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

Where the bkp is the back up or original version.

And Windows updates may reset Windows efi file bootmgfw.efi to be the actual Windows file, not the renamed. Or you have to run Boot-Repair to rename shim again after Windows replaces it. Not sure if Boot-Repair keeps track of versions, so best to make regular backups of the efi partition, and which bootmgfw.efi is where.

Also if you update UEFI/BIOS it will reset many things to defaults. With BIOS it reset everything, but UEFI does have NVRAM and some settings may be preserved.  With my BIOS I had to use camera and copy every screen so I know what changes I have made.

----------


## theresa3

Hello. I am posting this here, hoping that I will be able to get some help. After installing ubuntu I received the Grub Rescue error and ran the Boot Repair function. Unfortunately the error is still not repaired - see the report; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7248398/

Please help. Thanks in advance!

Theresa

----------


## oldfred

@theresa
You told Boot-Repair that sdc was not an external? Usually LaCie drives are USB external drives. If it is then Boot-Repair would have only installed grub to sdc and left or installed Windows boot loader to sda, so you could boot XP. Although now I would not be booting XP while connected to Internet.
You can fix that with Boot-Repair's advanced mode where you choose which operating system and which drive to install boot loader into.

Are you booting from sdc the external drive. Are you using BIOS or one time boot key  (f12 on my system but may vary) to choose the sdc drive. On my system USB drives are just another hard drive.

Also how old is system? Some do not boot from external. Also what mode are drives set to in BIOS. Better not to have IDE, but use LBA or Large. It also is better to use AHCI, but XP will not boot unless when you installed XP originally you added those AHCI drivers. Newer Windows have those drivers and just need to be turned on.  With my XP system I added a SSD which requires AHCI and found XP did not work. So I finally shut it down.  :Smile: 

Also some BIOS do not boot from partitions beyond a certain point. May be related to the IDE setting or just the BIOS. In those cases you have to create a small /boot partition  or smaller / (root) partition that is fully inside the first 100GB of the drive. You have a larger NTFS partition at beginning of drive so try all the other options before reorganizing entire drive. Also if you have another flash drive you may be able to create a separate /boot  on flash drive and still use sdc for everything else as an alternative to totally reorganizing existing sdc.

----------


## tgw2

Greetings folks,

So, I need to log on to Windows 7 one more time...

Having the usual UEFI/over-written MBR/GRUB debacle. I booted fine a few months ago (last time I used it) but not now.

Results of the most recent attempt at boot-repair....

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262942/

After doing that, I'm stuck on the GRUB command line at boot.

Please let me know what I need to do to get back onto Windows 7 just one more time....

-TGW

----------


## oldfred

@tgw2
What computer is this?

You have done the Boot-Repair 'buggy' UEFI rename which is only required for those computers that modify UEFI to only boot Windows.
Are you have to boot an ubuntu entry from UEFI, or does only the Windows entry work. With rename either will take you to grub and you can currently only boot Windows from grub menu with the bkpbootmgfw.efi boot entry.

I would undo the rename, then the Windows entry in UEFI will take you directly to Windows. And if you can boot ubuntu entry you do not need the rename again.

       Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

You also show an old wubi install. That does not work with gpt partitioning which all UEFI systems have.

Your 13.04 is obsolete, so you cannot get updates or fixes. Best to upgrade or reinstall after fully backing up.

 EOL Notice: Raring (13.04) will be End of Life on January 27, 2014
http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/

Boot-Repair seemed to want to run fsck on several partitions. That really is for ext4 (or ext3) formatted partitions. Not sure why?
If you need fsck on sda6 run this:

 #From liveDVD/Flash so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda6 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda6
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda6


If Windows needs repairs, then you have to run chkdsk from your Windows repair CD or flash drive.

You have UEFI and both Windows & Ubuntu in UEFI mode. Always boot repair media in UEFI mode also.
Boot-Repair mentioned this:

 The boot of your PC is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode.

 And there is no need to install secure boot versions of grub/kernel as Windows 7 will not boot with secure boot on. 
If in future you stop using Windows 7, you could then install the secure boot versions if desired.

----------


## tgw2

It is an ASUS K55N. Came with Windows 7 installed. We WUBIed when we shouldn't have (guessing that it didn't have UEFI...) and that seems to be the start of a range of problems since then.

It has been a mess, involving Ubuntu, Mint, deleting partitions and generally not being able to focus on sorting it out properly because other stuff was going on....

----------


## oldfred

I have seen all these K55N and none have been able to make them work with UEFI.

 Asus K55N booting Ubuntu with secure boot
http://askubuntu.com/questions/35339...tu-menu-issues
Asus K55N just does not boot Ubuntu in UEFI mode. Some things to try, but no solution
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137233
Asus K55n will not boot in UEFI mode. Boot Parameters? Feb 2013
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111720
ASUS-K55N is just not able to boot an EFI linux, converted to BIOS with MBR partitioning - UEFI Windows 7
CSM boot of Mint
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...3#post12635283

----------


## cnsknight

My 1st Win8/Kub13 dual-boot
here's my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271417/
I currently get only the grub> prompt.
Thanks in advance for any suggests.

----------


## oldfred

@cnsknight
Not sure why you are just getting a grub>. That does indicate grub is not installed correctly. From Boot-Repair I might then try the full uninstall and reinstall of grub in Advanced options.

Have you tried kubuntu & Windows options from UEFI. You probably only see the names not the full description like below.



> BootOrder: 0004,0001,0000,0002,0003
> Boot0000* kubuntu	HD(2,96800,32000,257523b4-7c14-4883-b2dd-a3c12e6b9453)File(EFIkubuntushimx64.efi)
> Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager	HD(2,96800,32000,257523b4-7c14-4883-b2dd-a3c12e6b9453)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WIN  DOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6  .2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...6................
> Boot0002* UEFI: IP4 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1c,3)PCI(0,1)MAC(0090f5f9c302,0  )IPv4(0.0.0.0:0<->0.0.0.0:0,0, 0..BO
> Boot0003* UEFI: IP6 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1c,3)PCI(0,1)MAC(0090f5f9c302,0  )030d3c0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000004000000000000  000000000000000000000..BO
> Boot0004* UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler G3 PMAP	ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(14,0)USB(2,0)HD(1,20,1d117e0,00  0c1f5c)..BO


What system is this? 
If you can boot kubuntu entry from UEFI without error by UEFI, then you should undo the 'buggy' UEFI rename.
Then you can boot Windows directly from UEFI menu.

 It looks like boot repair ran its "buggy" UEFI rename function. I am not sure it is always required, but it is for those UEFI that internally hard code UEFI to only boot the Windows efi file. So Boot-Repair renames the Windows file and makes grub2's shim be the Windows file. The UEFI thinks it is booting Windows but is really booting grub2 and then from grub2 menu you can boot Windows.

   Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   With the renamed file you cannot directly boot Windows from UEFI menu as it really is shim.
And a Windows update may rewrite the bootmgfw.efi file overwriting the shim version, so then if you can only boot the Windows version you have to rerun boot repair. If you can boot Ubuntu entry in UEFI menu, undo the rename.

   Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

----------


## shanks_prime

Hi!. I installed 14.04 with Windows 7. I have an Asus G75  with 1.5TB (2x750GB) hard disk. After installing Ubuntu, Windows  wouldn't boot and keeps throwing me back to Grub after trying to startup repair.   Following is the  boot-info. I would rather not reinstall windows. And the recovery  option(F9 for my model of laptop) doesn't seem to work either. The  current boot-info results are: http://paste2.org/bPVCwXxw

----------


## oldfred

@shanks_prime
Please do not post same question in multiple threads. We all are volunteers and those that answer need to know if someone else already helped you so as not to duplicate effort.
And do not hijack another thread. I moved your other post to your own thread as it was not the same as that original thread.
You have your own thread now.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217551

----------


## cnsknight

@oldfred thanks for quick repl - i had to move on for the day.
Meantime, im looking at this again and straight off I've no idea what the UEFI menu is.
To reiter, I'm getting grub> and that's it.
I've since been back into boot-repair and hopefully undid the rename, but no change.
I'm about to put in the win recovery and see if i can at least recover booting win.
This is a Sager Intel® Core™ i7-4810MQ w /efi on a 240GB Intel 530 Series mSATA3 SSD

----------


## cnsknight

@oldfred update:
I got WIN8 to boot after issuing a
$ bcdboot c:\Window
from w/in win recovery.
Selecting k/ubuntu in BIOS however still lands on grub>

----------


## oldfred

@cnsknight
Did you do the full reinstall of grub?

I thought this bug was solved. But perhaps something similar?
 UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio) Mostly fixed in Saucy & Trusty
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1242417

----------


## cnsknight

I had left the boot-repair option ticked to reinstall grub - shall I go back and run apt?

----------


## oldfred

@cnsknight
I really do not know. I think you end up having to experiment and let us know what works.

----------


## cnsknight

@oldfred 
ok. Meantime, tut on booting installed k/ubuntu from grub> (or will it be impossible)
Watch for an update Noon EDT tomorrow - I may be hard at it.

----------


## oldfred

You can often manually boot from grub rescue, but grub> usually means something major is missing. 

You can also try Supergrub.
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## SpecialStar

Hey @ all,
I just tried to install Kali Linux on my Sony Vaio Pro, but it didn't worked for me due to the fact, that i can't go into (?) the GRUB loader.
I wanted to dual boot, windows and kali linux.
I installed kali and tried the boot-repair with the recommanded settings.
This is the log:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279597/

If someone could help me, that would be nice. I won't just boot up windows!
Thank you

----------


## oldfred

@SpecialStar
Can you boot debian entry from UEFI menu?

It looks like you originally installed in BIOS boot mode, but Boot-Repair uninstalled grub-pc(BIOS) and installed grub-ef(UEFI).

----------


## SpecialStar

How can I figure out, if I can boot debian entry from UEFI menu? (How to get in there?  :Sad:  )
I go to the BIOS and then there I can change from UEFI to LEGACY and otherwise.

/EDIT 

I got to the UEFI Menu, and there is something listed called debian but if I click on it, my ultrabook restarts and windows is starting.

----------


## oldfred

@SpecialStar
You originally installed in legacy mode, but converted to UEFI.
You should not have secure boot on.

Do you get any error messages when you try to boot debian? Do not know debian and what versions of software it is using. May be better to try Ubuntu 14.04 as that has a lot of updates to kernel, support software, UEFI and grub to work with newer hardware.

What model computer? More info on some special issues with Ultrabooks in link in my signature. Some may have now been fixed in 14.04, but probably apply to debian.

----------


## SpecialStar

No I don't get any error messages when I try to boot debian. It just starts Windows...
I will reinstall Windows 8.1 and uninstall Kali Linux and then try to install Ubuntu 14.04, I hope that I can get GRUB afterwars.
I have a Sony Vaio Pro SVP1321l1EBI.
Which settings should I use if I want to install Ubuntu? (Legacy, UEFI, Secure Boot....??)
Thank you oldfred

----------


## chaoss2

Hi, friends,
I have got a Windows 7 installation, but after I installed Ubuntu 14 alongside Windows, I have only Ubuntu option to boot during boot process...
No windows, but I need it as well.

I tried to run boot-repair from a boot-repair cd, but it didn't help.
The boot-repair link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7284155

Please, help me.
Thank you.

----------


## oldfred

You have Windows & Ubuntu in BIOS boot mode, but booted Boot-Repair in UEFI mode. Even though your hardware supports the new UEFI, you should always boot in BIOS mode.

You also have the main Windows installed in sda5, which is a bit unusual. But the main Windows requirement is that it must boot from a primary NTFS partition with the boot flag. And you have sda1 as the Windows boot partition.

Perhaps because you booted Boot-Repair in UEFI mode it could not find UEFI entry for Windows.

In Ubuntu try this. Make sure Windows is not hibernated and does not need chkdsk.
sudo update-grub

----------


## cnsknight

@oldfred
YEAH IT WORKED!
- Reinstall Kubuntu
- Immediately open a shell and install/run boot-repair (say no to backup)
- I also ran all upgrades to Trusty 14.04 but this likely didn't affect the boot stack
- Reboot into Kubuntu (grub list now has several entries?)
- Reboot into WIN8 - no probs save for the confusing grub list (more on that later)

----------


## oldfred

@cnsknight
Sometimes reinstall is the easiest fix.  :Smile: 
Oldfred does have some suggestions on grub, efi & UEFI menu clean up in link in his signature.

----------


## jcm69

Hi everybody !
I've installed ubuntu 14.04 on an old win XP partition. Since then,  Windows has disepeared from the grub menu at boot time. I'm afraid a  king of windows loader that was present on the XP partition (it was offering to choose between XP and 7)  has been  destroyed by the ubuntu 14.04 installation... 
I've tried update-grub, boot repair, windows repair from CD etc. Nothing worked.  :Sad:  I'd prefer not to re-install since everything is here, on my disk !
Any idea anybody ? this would be greatly appreciated. See boot info below. 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7293309/
Cheers

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair cannot fix major Windows issues.

Windows only boots from a primary partition. And second installs of Windows move boot files to the first install with the boot flag. In your case your XP really had the Windows 7 boot files and added an entry to the BCD to also boot XP in the same partition.

You will need to create a new primary NTFS partition with the boot flag. Then use your Windows repair CD or flash drive to add the boot files to the new partition. You need at the minimum bootmgr and the BCD.

       Windows BIOS Boot files:
WinXP
/boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)  or in your case another Windows install.
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

----------


## ajaxmike

I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and the system won't boot (it's not dual boot).  Ran boot-repair from Linux Secure Remix disc.  Tried both recommended and advanced, but I keep getting a message to "close all package managers..."  I don't think any package managers are running (I checked system monitor).  Since it doesn't complete,I don't get a pastebin.  I see that others are having this error, but they are running dual boot, so all of the answers seem to deal with that.

----------


## jcm69

Many thanks for your mail !



> Boot-Repair cannot fix major Windows issues.
> 
> Windows only boots from a primary partition. And second installs of Windows move boot files to the first install with the boot flag. In your case your XP really had the Windows 7 boot files and added an entry to the BCD to also boot XP in the same partition.
> 
> You will need to create a new primary NTFS partition with the boot flag. Then use your Windows repair CD or flash drive to add the boot files to the new partition. You need at the minimum bootmgr and the BCD.


Shall this partition contain my windows 7 (i.e. I create a new partition and move windows 7 in there) or can it simply be a new partition where Windows repair will copy the needed files ?
Cheers  :Wave: 
jc




> Windows BIOS Boot files:
> WinXP
> /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
> Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)  or in your case another Windows install.
> /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe

----------


## jcm69

Forget my preceding post ! it worked ! it worked ! IT WORKED !!!!
I just created a new empty primary partition, defined it as boot partition and ran windows repair. Then I ran boot-repair to update the grub config. ant IT WORKED ! So happy !!!
Many, many thanks for your help. I did not know the partition should be primary... Fortunatly, there are guys like you to help guys like me !
Have fun and take care  :Wave: 
jc




> Many thanks for your mail !
> 
> 
> Shall this partition contain my windows 7 (i.e. I create a new partition and move windows 7 in there) or can it simply be a new partition where Windows repair will copy the needed files ?
> Cheers 
> jc

----------


## oldfred

@ajaxmike

Can you boot with Supergrub?
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Main_Page

Or can you run bootinfoscript which is actually the first part of the bootinfo report.


 Boot Info Script courtesy of forum members meierfra & Gert Hulselmans
Boot Info Script 0.61 is released April 2, 2012
boot_info_script.sh" file renamed to "bootinfoscript
http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot...atest/download
Page with instructions and link to above new download:
http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
Paste contents of results.txt in a New Reply, then highlight entire file and click on # in advanced  edit panel(code tags) to make it easier to read.
Or You can generate the tags first by pressing the # icon in the New Reply Edit toolbar and then paste the contents between the generated [ code] paste here [ /code] tags.

----------


## ajaxmike

> @ajaxmike
> 
> Can you boot with Supergrub?
> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> Or can you run bootinfoscript which is actually the first part of the bootinfo report.
> 
> 
> ...



Supergrub did not work (I just get the grub 2.00 menu and grub> prompt)

sda is a gpt drive, system is legacy bios

Results.txt below:



```
                  Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 2048 
    of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and 
    looks in partition 112 for .

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       BIOS Boot partition
    Boot sector type:  Grub2's core.img
    Boot sector info: 

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /grub/grub.cfg

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab

sda4: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda5: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

sda6: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

sda7: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 364801 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1 4,294,967,295 4,294,967,295  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048         4,095         2,048 BIOS Boot partition
/dev/sda2           4,096       516,095       512,000 EFI System partition
/dev/sda3         516,096    51,716,095    51,200,000 Data partition (Linux)
/dev/sda4      51,716,096    61,956,095    10,240,000 Data partition (Linux)
/dev/sda5      61,956,096    70,344,703     8,388,608 Swap partition (Linux)
/dev/sda6     130,768,896 2,083,536,895 1,952,768,000 Data partition (Linux)
/dev/sda7   1,174,986,752 2,639,306,751 1,464,320,000 Data partition (Linux)

/dev/sda6 overlaps with /dev/sda7
"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/sda2        a827a0e4-11f2-41b6-a1d4-3f407476b74c   ext4       boot
/dev/sda3        c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f   ext4       root
/dev/sda4        181f2cf5-cf2d-47f3-8a65-ef0b4f139dd9   ext4       var
/dev/sda5        9f3289c6-be8f-4e2b-9d88-925d0b0c0b94   swap       swap
/dev/sda6        96e72497-e6c8-437c-8df8-ef5eb9a68ae2   ext4       files
/dev/sda7        a67a5054-05cc-490a-b53c-f7e8252ff349   ext4       mythtv
/dev/sr0                                                iso9660    Linux Secure 13.04 64bit

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/sda3        /media/ubuntu/root       ext4       (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sr0         /cdrom                   iso9660    (ro,noatime)


============================= sda2/grub/grub.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,gpt3'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=5
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda2: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

   0.010018349 = 0.010757120    grub/grub.cfg                                  1

=========================== sda3/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,gpt3'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=10
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=============================== sda3/etc/fstab: ================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
# / was on /dev/sda3 during installation
UUID=c953c970-ba9a-4cfd-8cab-16c55ee5b37f /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /backup_drive was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
UUID=78e4958d-1709-449e-a00d-eb5bcff4ff5f /backup_drive   ext2    defaults        0       2
# /boot was on /dev/sda2 during installation
#UUID=5dd8e900-ffc0-4208-811f-c18753a74b9c /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
# /files was on /dev/sda6 during installation
UUID=96e72497-e6c8-437c-8df8-ef5eb9a68ae2 /files          ext4    defaults        0       2
# /mythtv was on /dev/sda7 during installation
UUID=a67a5054-05cc-490a-b53c-f7e8252ff349 /mythtv         ext4    defaults        0       2
# /var was on /dev/sda4 during installation
UUID=181f2cf5-cf2d-47f3-8a65-ef0b4f139dd9 /var            ext4    defaults        0       2
# swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
UUID=9f3289c6-be8f-4e2b-9d88-925d0b0c0b94 none            swap    sw              0       0
#UUID=5dd8e900-ffc0-4208-811f-c18753a74b9c    /boot    ext2    defaults    0    2
#UUID=a827a0e4-11f2-41b6-a1d4-3f407476b74c    /boot    ext4    defaults    0    2
#UUID=a827a0e4-11f2-41b6-a1d4-3f407476b74c    /boot    ext4    defaults    0    2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda3: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

   4.379150391 = 4.702076928    boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1

========= Devices which don't seem to have a corresponding hard drive: =========

sdb sdc sdd sde 

=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

  No volume groups found
```

----------


## oldfred

You are showing a boot flag on sda2. But that is your /boot partition. 
In gpt partitioning the boot flag with gparted is only to be on the efi partition. Although with some Intel motherboards we have to have a partition with the boot flag as the BIOS does not let you even start to boot.

Your fstab has all the mounts of /boot commented out. Did you reinstall without a separate /boot partition?
Generally most desktops do not need the separate /boot partition, but those with RAID or LVM may.

Both grub.cfg in /boot partition and install, do not show any kernels. Or the kernels may still be in /boot partition with without using boot partition you do not have them? Either reimplement /boot partition, cp -a the /boot folder from /boot partition to /boot folder in your install (to remove separate /boot partition) or reinstall without /boot partition. You may be able to chroot into your install and reinstall kernels, but it just may be quicker and easier to totally reinstall Ubuntu. If you want to learn how to repair system then one of the other choices is an option.

----------


## ajaxmike

This the same partitioning used in 13.10 before the upgrade, although  perhaps the /boot partition did not have a boot flag as you say that  would be invalid. I don't remember.  It is gpt but also legacy BIOS, so  no efi partition.  I will remove the flag.

I did not reinstall,  just upgraded.  Either the install or boot-repair commented out /boot in  fstab.  The machine is a server, hence the /boot partition, so I would  rather leave it there. How about running boot repair without the boot  flag and if that fails a non-destructive reinstall into the existing  partitions?  I suspect the kernels may be there.

----------


## oldfred

@ajaxmike
If you did not tick the seperate /boot partition in Boot-Repair it may have commented out the entry in fstab. If it is really a /boot partition and not an efi partition, then you may just need to run Boot-Repair again with the /boot partition ticked and defined. 
You can run a re-install without checking the format and it will overwrite only the new files. I might be sure to have a good backup as if you had manually configured anything those configuration files may get overwritten.

----------


## lucio2

Grub fails after upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. I get an endless loop of the bios splash and grub is not starting. 
Pressing <escape> stop the loop and shows a bios menu (not grub!) where I see the label "ubuntu" which I can select and boot the system apparently without going through grub.
The disk is GPT, with an EFI partition mounted as /boot/efi. The system is indeed succesfully booting EFI, as confirmed by dmesg |grep "efi\|EFI" and existence of /sys/firmware/efi. 

Purging grub and reinstalling did not help. I installed boot-repair from Saucy but it did not fix the problem, here the pastebin output. Apparently the BIOS is supporting EFI booting but there must be something wrong in  the grub configuration I got after the update to 14.04. Since my  knowledge of grub and efi business is quite limited, it might well  be something very basic.

Right now I have only Ubuntu running, but still I would like to keep EFI instead of Legacy mode.
The laptop is a Samsung 900X3A, bios version 08HL (11/17/2012)

----------


## oldfred

@lucio2
You also have grub installed to the protective MBR for BIOS boot as well as the efi partition for UEFI boot. Make sure system is set for UEFI boot and ubuntu entry is first in boot order. 
The BIOS boot may be the old version of grub and is causing issues?

I have seen others where it says an error but it works and your install looks ok and seems to boot. 
It does look like you have the signed kernels, so should be able to boot with secure boot on. Have you tried both with secure boot on and with it off?

----------


## lucio2

> @lucio2
> You also have grub installed to the protective MBR for BIOS boot as well as the efi partition for UEFI boot. Make sure system is set for UEFI boot and ubuntu entry is first in boot order. 
> The BIOS boot may be the old version of grub and is causing issues?
> 
> I have seen others where it says an error but it works and your install looks ok and seems to boot. 
> It does look like you have the signed kernels, so should be able to boot with secure boot on. Have you tried both with secure boot on and with it off?


@oldfred thanks for your reply.

In the BIOS boot sequence ubuntu is the first and the BIOS is setup to boot EFI (not legacy) and is indeed booting in EFI mode.  Concerning Secure EFI, from the output of efibootmgr it seems I have secure boot setup (\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi). Also from dmesg I read BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed.  Although I realize only now that "uname -a" says 3.13.0-24-generic instead of 3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed. Not sure if this is normal. Is there a way to check if it is booting Secure or not ?

There is nothing obvious about Secure EFI in the BIOS, except an entry for Trusted Platform Module (TPM) with could be related to Secure EFI. There are several options I tried (Disabled, Enabled/Disactivated, Enabled/Activated) but I always get the bootloop of the BIOS splash.

Should I remove grub from the protective MBR and leave only the one in the EFI partition ? How ?
BTW, dmesg report an error quite early in the boot sequence: 
[    1.106010] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
do you believe this has anything to do with the issue here ?

Thanks again.

----------


## oldfred

@lucio2
You could remove grub from MBR, but it is a bit risky as you have to use dd to write 0's.
 Powerful command, but often misused and then nicknamed "dd" Data Destroyer
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...ommand-362506/


I have not seen it done on a gpt drive, this is for MBR, but the protective MBR in gpt should be the same.
 Backup the MBR to mbr.bin file e.g. 
sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=446 count=1

 Zero out MBR only of sda Use 440 if windows as serial number is between 440 & 446. (I think only BIOS)
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1

In the protective MBR, you want to leave the single partition table entry that says drive is gpt partitioned. That is so old partition tools like fdisk see drive has gpt partition and do not attempt to reformat it without at least asking.

It seems like the error is before, grub or at least before grub starts loading kernel. But becuase you only have one system installed you do not normally get grub menu. If you press escape which usually works with UEFI , or perhaps hold shift key do you get grub menu?

Last error seems related to video. What video card/chip?

----------


## lucio2

> @lucio2
> You could remove grub from MBR, but it is a bit risky as you have to use dd to write 0's.
>  Powerful command, but often misused and then nicknamed "dd" Data Destroyer
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...ommand-362506/
> 
> 
> I have not seen it done on a gpt drive, this is for MBR, but the protective MBR in gpt should be the same.
>  Backup the MBR to mbr.bin file e.g. 
> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=446 count=1
> ...


Thanks for your link. I will follow the recipe to remove grub from the MBR (trying not to Data Destroy my gpt disk !) and I will report back here.
I press <escape> to stop the bios bootloop and get the bios UEFI menu from where I can boot the system. <shift key> is not doing anything. It really looks like the BIOS is not even starting GRUB.  I tried unsuccesfully to google for an update of my BIOS (which would be anyway a pity to install since I scratched Win7).

The laptop has an Intel i5 dual core SandyBridge CPU with integrated graphics chip, the i915 in the linux driver world.

----------


## oldfred

Is your UEFI/BIOS the most current version?
Not sure how to update if just Linux. Some systems are easier to update than others.

----------


## lucio2

> Is your UEFI/BIOS the most current version?
> Not sure how to update if just Linux. Some systems are easier to update than others.


From dmesg:
[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.00 by Phoenix Technologies Ltd.

No idea whether this is the current version.

----------


## oldfred

You have to go the the vendor's site and see if this is the most current version. It should also have instructions on how to update, but a few only update via Windows.
Samsung 900X3A, bios version 08HL (11/17/2012)

My old Desktop has 3 ways to update BIOS,  from inside Windows with an exe, a DOS bootable flash drive, or just a file on a FAT32 formatted flash drive.

----------


## eddie12

Hi Guys,

I got a small (kinda big actually) problem, that i cannot boot into Ubuntu at all. I'm not entirely sure if this is the right place to get help, but its a start.

I built a new computer and have the following specs:

i7-4770
ASUS Z87-A Motherboard
32GB RAM G.Skill Trident 1600
2x 3TB Seagate Barracuda HDD

I initially installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ok. Booted it up fine. Bought a second HDD (same brand and size - 3TB Seagate Barracuda) to set up RAID. I was in the middle of downloading MDADM and i think it was in the middle of setting it up, but complained about my external hdd (at the time i forgot it was still attached). I didn't take much notice of the error, so i just click on "OK", and in a different window explorer i ejected the HDD, it ejected ok and then i go and unplug the external drive and the computer goes to a black screen and errors out... quite a lot.. 

So at this point, i freaked out a bit a rebooted the machine because there wasn't anything i could do (i didn't take any photos of the error, which may have been uber useful now..), then it goes into the UEFI BIOS.. uh ohs! And since then it has not booted into Ubuntu.

I've reinstalled Ubuntu about 8 times with various options, i.e. formatting the disc, removing the existing partitions and creating new ones, no success.
I tried installing it separately in the second HDD i bought, no success.
I've disabled the "Secure Boot" feature, no success.
i've set all options in the CSM section to LEGACY OPROM ONLY, no success.
I've taken out the battery to reset the CMOS, no success.
I've set all the settings to default, no success.
I've updated to the latest BIOS, no success.

If you guys could help, that would be mighty mighty helpful. Thanks heaps in advance!!

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322395/

----------


## oldfred

@eddie12
I do not know about RAID. You may want to do a separate post in the server sub-forum where those who know something about RAID may be able to help.

In the link you posted you show a CSM/Legacy/BIOS install only, no UEFI nor secure boot.

How you boot installer is how it installs. And there really are three options all set in UEFI/BIOS.
You can install in UEFI secure boot mode if you boot installer with secure boot on. With secure boot on that is only option.
You can then install in UEFI or BIOS mode if you have secure boot off. Some systems auto switch and will show two boot options UEFI and not UEFI but may not say BIOS or CSM, Others have settings for UEFI and/or CSM and you may have to turn on/off those settings.

With very large drives like yours I do suggest both the efi partition for UEFI boot or even if booting with CSM to have an efi partition in case you want to change later as  adding an efi partition to beginning of drive would be difficult. It is not large at about 300MB so not much space wasted.

       Shows install with screen shots for both BIOS & UEFI, so you know which you are using.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
Also shows Windows 8 screens
http://askubuntu.com/questions/22183...ndows-8-system


 For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt -  all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 300 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

   Depending on how much memory you have you may not absolutely need swap but having some is still recommended. I do not hibernate (boots fast enough for me) but if hibernating then you need swap equal to RAM in GiB not GB. And if dual booting with windows a shared NTFS partition is also recommended. But you usually cannot create that as part of the install, just leave some space. Or partition in advance (recommended).
One advantage of partitioning in advance is that the installer will use the swap space to speed up the install. Thanks Herman for the tip.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
suggested partitions for just Ubuntu on 3TB drive.
http://askubuntu.com/questions/33643...rtition-scheme
Another advanced suggestion from TheFu with Multiple / (root) - Post #5 similar to what I actually do
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170308
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534

----------


## eddie12

@oldfred
Thank you very much for the super fast response.

A lot of the stuff you are saying, i kinda have no idea what they mean, so i'm trying to best to understand it while googling everything you're saying at the same time.

I'm following through the steps in the link below to try and make the HDD boot via EFI mode, but when i load Ubuntu using the LiveCD and selecting the "Try Ubuntu" option and issue the command "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD" - it always comes back as "Legacy boot on HDD". 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UE...DD_in_EFI_mode

Even with Secure Boot disabled, no difference - still outputs "Legacy boot on HDD". 
I've also set all the CSM to UEFI first or UEFI only, no difference - still outputs "Legacy boot on HDD"..

Also, what i found odd is that i no longer have the option to customise the partitions, even when i select the option to manage it myself, the installer completely by passes that option.

I've just installed Ubuntu again (for the hell of it), still no difference.

i now remember why i never got into Linux. Hopefully this time i can try and nut it out and make it work..

Any other suggestions?

----------


## oldfred

@eddie12
You should be able to boot live installer in either UEFI or BIOS and how you boot is how it installs.
If you get purple screen then you are booting in BIOS. If you get grub menu you get UEFI.
Are you using 64 bit version? The 32 bit version is BIOS only.

       Shows install with screen shots for both BIOS & UEFI, so you know which you are using.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
Also shows Windows 8 screens
http://askubuntu.com/questions/22183...ndows-8-system

----------


## eddie12

I'm getting the purple screen - BIOS mode.
I'm using the 64bit version - ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso

I see the screen below when i boot from the Ubuntu CD


Although taken from the us.hardware.info, this is the screen that the PC always boots into, that is if i don't have a CD in the drive to boot from.


From the link (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI) I'm at the "Set up the BIOS in EFI or Legacy mode" - and i think i've set everything so that it boots up in EFI mode, but although the PC goes into the UEFI BIOS, when i boot from the Ubuntu CD it boots up in BIOS mode.. i think..?

----------


## oldfred

Is their a boot button, somewhat under the Hardware.info  label on your screen shot? And what does that show?

I had to use camera to take photos of my BIOS, then shrink then to screenshot size and upload using Go Advanced and paperclip icon. Do not post inline.

----------


## Kenepo

Hey guys I've been trying to dual-boot Ubuntu 14.04 along with Win 8.1 as I was able to do with 13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 LTS but I haven't had much luck. Those three previous versions I mentioned always managed to boot by using Boot-Repair but on 14.04 I always get an error after I run it. If I have to provide any more info let me know, I'm not very familiar with this thread so sorry if I'm not providing enough details. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

@kenepo
Post link to Bootinfo report. You may have to do a work around to install Boot-Repair. See this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13001239

----------


## eddie12

@oldfred

I"ve taken some photos of the BIOS to see the options i have and better help diagnose whats going on - i hope some of them will help

https://app.box.com/s/dmpju3vrrb7nzdajbvm6
https://app.box.com/s/bafyhqdjniga0ntv1619
https://app.box.com/s/hn9x9myyj3g125cbrl24
https://app.box.com/s/xu2ff1325wg5lbv1kp38
https://app.box.com/s/ozlll24rcmnp67p6zd97
https://app.box.com/s/jn31eiomcz2q9bkh1pt2
https://app.box.com/s/6mpqynavss22h8brb893
https://app.box.com/s/xpi9h5112ks7vibiqos9
https://app.box.com/s/awry0iyc523a24z4x380
https://app.box.com/s/e5htldsuyg5nxkqgsvjf
https://app.box.com/s/nukptffxtkv7g2ltco89

In terms of if there is a "boot" button to target a particular drive, there sort of it. In the link/photo below, under the "Boot Override", you can click on one of the listed items and force boot - i've tried that as well and all it does it return to the EFI BIOS screen. 
https://app.box.com/s/co9ebb1bykuds8eubz2f

I'm not really new to how the BIOS work, but this new UEFI stuff is seriously doing my head in

----------


## eddie12

a quick update.

After much toiling and changing so many settings - i randomly decided to completely disable CSM boot on all drives..... VOILA!! Ubuntu boots up... how strangely odd! Even tho i had set all the settings in the CSM to choose UEFI boot first, i guess it didn't do that.
Does it pose an issue later on since i've disabled CSM altogether?

The DVDROM works
The second HDD works - yet to have the RAID setup, will do this now-ish

As with everyone else here who has asked for help, thank you very much for the support!! have a smashing day!

----------


## oldfred

@eddie12
Do not know your UEFI/BIOS so just reviewing on basis of general info.
First screen, you need to turn off fast boot.
Not sure if always in UEFI or in Windows or sometime in both.
You probably have to turn on USB support, to be able to use USB ports. I would think mouse or keyboard would not even work, unless another setting overrides that.

Second screen says force BIOS. I would think you want something else. Should be UEFI or a UEFI or BIOS option. With force BIOS there is not any options under secure boot. But usually better to be off if turning on a different setting in force BIOS opens secure boot options.
Evenually you want boot option one to be ubuntu and two to be your second choice.

Third screen is all CSM/Legacy/BIOS options. Better if UEFI?
Fourth screen probably should be BIOS & UEFI or just UEFI for all devices? Otherwise you may not be able to boot DVD or flash drive.
Fifth is network boot, few use that.
Sixth looks like you started to change to UEFI & BIOS on one option.
Seven & eight again UEFI should be first.
Nine - do you have any expansion drives ESATA? if not may not matter, but in future if you add one then it may.
Ten - Not sure. Ubuntu will be creating its own keys in future, but currently is using the Windows key. But htat is only for secure boot and for now I suggest UEFI without secure boot.
Eleven is that just showing DVD? 
I do prefer to use flash drives as they are a bit faster but not critical.

Boot override looks like DVD or hard drive. You may want DVD for now, but once installed change to hard drive first, so it does not waste time checking DVD to see if it can boot from it.

Asus looks like it has a lot of settings and they probably all need to be correct for it to work well.

----------


## eddie12

First screen
- Fast boot disabled
- DVDROM still works, 
- Not sure about USB but at the moment, i'm not too fussy about this.

second screen
- Only the option is "Use Current", i've set it to this

third screen - 9th it was meant to be either UEFI only or UEFI First. Either way, i've completely disabled this. Is this ok or should i find the individual setting that will work?
- Yes, it should be EFI

nineth screen 
i've only got a wireless network card installed

10th screen
i've disabled secure boot

eleven screen
P1 ST3000xxx is my 3TB HDD
TSSTCorp xxx is my DVDROM



On post #1980 you wrote:

For the Total space you want for Ubuntu:
Ubuntu's standard install is just / (root) & swap, but it is better to add another partition for /home if allocating over 30GB.:
Only if gpt - all partitions in gpt are primary:
gpt: 300 MB efi FAT32 w/boot flag (for UEFI boot or future use for UEFI, you only can have one per drive, so if already existing do not attempt another)
gpt: 1 MB No Format w/bios_grub flag (for BIOS boot not required for UEFI)
for gpt(GUID) or MBR(msdos) partitioning
Ubuntu partitions - smaller root only where hard drive space is limited.
If total space less than about 30GB just use / not separate /home or standard install.
1. 10-25 GB Mountpoint / primary or logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
2. all but 2 GB Mountpoint /home logical beginning ext4(or ext3)
3. 2 GB Mountpoint swap logical

Since Ubuntu didn't give me the option to resize or create new partitions?

----------


## oldfred

You only get the option to create your own partitions with something else.

If a new user and using smaller amount of space then the auto install of just / (root) and swap is fine. 
But large drives should have smaller / and then separate /home or separate data partition(s).

I always prefer to create partitions with gparted from live installer or I often download the latest gparted liveCD or parted magic live CD to create partitions. I still have to define which partition is /, and what its format is using Something Else. And you have to manually keep track of which partition is which. I have installed to the wrong one, but luckily it had no data.

       GParted partitioning software - Full tutorial 
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
Screenshots of using gparted
http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted


http://partedmagic.com/
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php

----------


## Kenepo

> @kenepo
> Post link to Bootinfo report. You may have to do a work around to install Boot-Repair. See this:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13001239


I'm actually being able to install Boot-Repair but after I run it using recommended settings I get an error at the end. I installed 14.04 following the exact same procedure I did for all the previous versions which I actually was able to dual-boot. Using the "something else" option to install it on a separate partition and then running boot repair but as I mentioned BR is not doing its magic. 

This is the link to the Boot-Info http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324730/

----------


## levince2

> This is the link to the Boot-Info http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324730/


mine is paste.ubuntu.com/7323318/

It's seems I've run in the same problem than you;



```
Wrong GRUB version detected
...
chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda6 update-grub -y
Unrecognized option `-y'
```

Then I've used a live usb session with the latest ubuntu on it (ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64) and I've tried this method:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...iveCD_terminal

And I got an error with grub-install:



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" 
/dev/sda1: LABEL="SONYSYS" UUID="AAD8-8CCC" TYPE="vfat" 
/dev/sda2: UUID="82ae889f-26e9-41b0-b3b1-af2899c50b2f" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/sda3: UUID="b20ec8e4-d521-43d0-aaaa-1857711e53b2" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/sdb1: UUID="D57D-92E0" TYPE="vfat" 
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
Installing for i386-pc platform.
grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
```

I don't really understand why grub-install try with i386-pc platform when I use ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 as live OS.

EDIT: I forgot to say that I had this problem after upgrading from ubuntu 13.04 to 14.04
I've even tried using https://launchpad.net/~sandyd/+archive/boot-repair in case the problem was with ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair not up to date

----------


## eddie12

@oldfred

Thanks again for the support. I appreciate your time and efforts!
All is up and running smoothly.

Yay, lets see how Linux has evolved over the years i've been away.  :Dancing:

----------


## oldfred

@kenepo
It looks like you have run the 'buggy' UEFI fix from Boot-Repair. That is for those vendors that modify UEFI to only boot Windows. So the Windows file is renamed and shim/grub named to Windows file. Then system thinks it is booting Windows, but boots to grub menu. But then you can only boot Windows from the new entry in grub menu that boot repair adds for it. And I do not see it.
I do not think Toshiba's have a buggy UEFI, so undo that and see if you can direct boot both the ubuntu entry and Windows entry from UEFI menu. Try with secure boot off or on as it looks like you have the signed versions of grub & kernel installed.
There were some issues of grub booting Windows with secure boot on. But now os-prober does find correct entry for Windows and Boot-Repair is not required to add that. Unless you actually have a buggy UEFI Boot-Repair should not normally be required. But still good to run the BootInfo report just to have the documentation and backups of system.

Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
 buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

@levince2
Clicky link for yours?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323318/

You show only a Ubuntu install on a 128GB drive. It has an efi partition, so be sure to always boot in UEFI mode. You only need a bios_grub partition if booting with BIOS mode for grub to correctly install to a gpt partitioned drive. I only have BIOS and use gpt partitioning on my SSD and others, so I have bios_grub partitions. It looks like you tried to do a BIOS boot install and it gave some errors on that. Which are correct errors.

I am seeing from Boot-Repair/grub several errors on versions or what seems to be the wrong version. Boot-Repair is just running scripts and now it looks like grub has a long log file that Boot-Repair is including. Several others with the version type errors install and work ok, so not sure if just an extra error that should not be reported?

So do you have an Ubuntu entry in UEFI that boots. I think Sony's are one's that some version may have the 'buggy' UEFI. See above comments on kenepo's system. Is your UEFI/BIOS the most current version from Sony?

Are you getting this error after an upgrade?
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...4#post13002134

----------


## levince2

Hi Oldfred,


Thanks a lot for your answer, I'm not sure I could answer to all of your questions but here is what I can tell you:





> Are you getting this error after an upgrade?
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...4#post13002134



Yes I had this error at first but then after a few try with boot_repair using recommended options that did not change anything I had another try using boot-repair with advanced parameter and I ticked the "Use ths standard EFI file" along with the "Backup and rename Windows EFI Files". Since then now I got a blue error screen served by the BIOS instead.





> So do you have an Ubuntu entry in UEFI that boots. I think Sony's are one's that some version may have the 'buggy' UEFI. See above comments on kenepo's system. Is your UEFI/BIOS the most current version from Sony?


Now I don't have any entry that boot. I only can boot using a usb key.
About the UEFI/BIOS it's the original one, I don't know if there is a newer version and I don't know how I could check this. The versions I got now are: 
BIOS Version: R0260V7
EC Version: K0260V7
ME Version: 9.5.1.1458







> You show only a Ubuntu install on a 128GB drive. It has an efi partition, so be sure to always boot in UEFI mode. You only need a bios_grub partition if booting with BIOS mode for grub to correctly install to a gpt partitioned drive. I only have BIOS and use gpt partitioning on my SSD and others, so I have bios_grub partitions. It looks like you tried to do a BIOS boot install and it gave some errors on that. Which are correct errors.



BOOT MODE is set to UEFI in the BIOS and secure boot is disabled.
I remember I had a hard time setting ubuntu with the UEFI the first I did it. And it only worked after many forum and blog post reading and hacks that I can't remember of now.
If I get what you wrote I should try to do a UEFI mode boot install instead of a BIOS mode boot install. If so I don't know how to do that. Everytime I launch boot-repair I got this warning message: "EFI detected. please check the options". That's why after a while I did check the advanced options I mentioned above but whithout other result to got a blue error screen instead of "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found."


Since my last post I have tried using a live usb key with ubuntu 13.10 to see if I could get rid of the version error but I did not. 


Here is the link to my last paste log after those attempts:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328774/


Thank you for your time.


Vincent

----------


## oldfred

@levince2
Now Boot-Repair is not showing any efi files in the sda1 efi partition? Are the files there but not shown or did they somehow get deleted? Best to use same version as repair ISO for Boot-Repair as your install.

If missing boot Boot-Repair in UEFI mode and run the full purge & reinstall of grub. You want to get grub-efi for UEFI boot not grub-pc for BIOS boot unless you think you can never get UEFI to work. Then you have to turn off UEFI and turn on BIOS and install grub-pc.

You have to go to your vendor's site for your model and see if they have a newer version. And how to install. Some do require Windows, but most will install from a DOS bootable flash drive.

----------


## Kenepo

@oldfred 
thanks a lot for all your help and advice. It all helped me understand better how the dual-boot, grubs and UEFI work on my system. I did as you told me to undo the process I had made with Boor Repair and finally both systems are booting and working a 100%; so thanks again. I'm honestly not very sure what the undo process did because Windows wasn't booting after I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but now it is. The only thing I would like to do now is rename the Windows option on the grub menu; it shows as "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2). That's really not a mayor issue but I tried using grub-customizer and it gave me some errors.

----------


## oldfred

@kenepo
I have some info on editing grub and UEFI in the link in my signature.
I think the entry now is from os-prober. So I turn off os-prober and copy boot entry into 40_custom. Then you can edit title at will.

       sudo cp -a /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.backup
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true


 gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
Copy Windows entry (entire boot stanza) to and edit to have only entries you want:
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
Then do:
sudo update-grub

----------


## levince2

> @levince2
> Now Boot-Repair is not showing any efi files in the sda1 efi partition? Are the files there but not shown or did they somehow get deleted? Best to use same version as repair ISO for Boot-Repair as your install.


There is a folder EFI with 3 sub-folders "Boot", "Microsoft" and "ubuntu".


The ubuntu one only got 4 files in it:


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/partition-sda1/EFI/ubuntu$ ls -la
total 3424
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Apr 24 15:50 .
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    4096 Aug 29  2013 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     126 Apr 25 10:07 grub.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  956792 Apr 25 10:07 grubx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1178240 Apr 25 10:07 MokManager.efi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1355736 Apr 25 10:07 shimx64.efi
```




> You have to go to your vendor's site for your model and see if they have a newer version. And how to install. Some do require Windows, but most will install from a DOS bootable flash drive.


I found it now but I didn't manage to use freedos to install the bios driver update so far and I don't want to screw the BIOS. So Do you think I could find a way without updating it?
EDIT: I finally managed to launch the driver file but It seems I can't run it in DOS mode.

Thanks

Vincent

----------


## oldfred

@levince2

See this thread. User seems to have similar issues. 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452

But I am surprised Boot-Repair now is not showing the efi partition files when it did before. That may be another issue?

----------


## levince2

@olfred

I've checked your link and then did 2 things:

1) I've try again using the boot-repair with uefi options ticked
2) I've copied the generated efi file /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi in order to Hijack the Windows boot loader

The new paste log: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7333811/

It does not work yet, but I've noticed a change. Instead of a blue screen error I got nothing but a reboot, which means VAIO logo, does a reboot (black screen) , then VAIO logo again and then the BIOS kind of recovery screen that allow me to reach the bios.

Vincent

----------


## oldfred

@levince2
Usually changing the shim or grub to be Windows efi file works. You used grub, try copying shim. 

You will not get grub menu, but then if issue after menu normally it should just hang. With BIOS it was always hold shift key from BIOS until grub menu appears. With UEFI sometimes it is escape.

Otherwise I am down to just installing in BIOS boot mode. You can adda 1 or 2MB unformatted partition anywhere on drive and with gparted give it the bios_grub flag. Then use Boot-Repair to uninstall grub-efi and install grub-pc. Purge & reinstall without efi checked  I think.
 How Boot-Repair fixes a Ubuntu with grub-pc with efi Windows
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=516

----------


## therman89

Hi!

I was told to paste the link from the boot-repair screen here if the repair is unsuccessful. 
paste.ubuntu.com/7339700

Please help me repair my mom's PC!

Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

@thermin89
Clicky link to yours?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339700/

None of the partitions will mount, but partition table shows 4 partitions, 3 partitions with two logical in an extended and one primary.

If a new install, I might just reinstall. This is a Linux only system? As no NTFS partitions are show either.

----------


## therman89

Thank you for the quick reply!

This is not a new install. It was installed 1-2 years ago, the system is Linux only. My mom called me and told me, the PC was broken.
When I started the PC it read:

error:file not found
grub rescue>

So I googled and found that boot-repair might be the solution. I ran it for the first time, and after ~2-3 minutes the screen went black and there was no response, but the HDD was working(I think) as the red light on the front was lit. Then I ran the program again and when it finished, I got the link and the same error message upon reboot.

----------


## oldfred

It is strange that all the partitions will not mount. Often a bad shutdown or powerfailure may corrupt on other another but not all.
What does Disks or Disk utility say under Smart Status. It can run lots of tests on a drive, but all I really know is passed is good and anything else is a new drive.

Partitions do not start at normal location. Unless not a normal install the first partition starts at sector 2048. Yours does not.
I might see what test disk shows even deeper search just to see if partition table was somehow messed up.

And/or you can try running fsck on the ext4 partitions. Was /home encrypted? That would explain that & swap not showing, but then only way to recover is from last backup.

       #From liveDVD/Flash so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1

----------


## therman89

Unfortunately, it looks like the drive is faulty, so I will have to back up everything and try to repair it another way, or buy another HDD.
I tried checking the disk for errors but it could not be read due to I/O error.
Thank you again for the help!

----------


## Budoc

Hello,

I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 from a DVD. I previously duel booted Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10, and had to use Boot-Repair to get things working. For my installation today, Ubuntu appears to be working fine, but when I select Windows 8 from the grub menu, the grub menu blinks and re-appears. I've tried booting from my Ubuntu 14.04 DVD and using the following commands, installing and running Boot Repair:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
sudo sh -c "sed -i 's/trusty/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list"
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
```

I tried the recommended repair as this worked with my 12.10 installation, but this time around I get a warning about an error occuring during the repair and the following url:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340206/

Ubuntu 14.04 boots fine, but I still have the same issue with Windows 8. Does anybody know how best to fix this? I have not yet tried any advanced options in fear of not being able to boot into Ubuntu too!

Thanks in advance

----------


## oldfred

@Budoc
Boot-Repair cannot fix much with Windows. You usually need a Windows repair flash drive to fix Windows issues. 
Was Windows hibernated or fast boot left on?
And grub really only boots working Windows.
Can you boot Windows directly from UEFI menu. And maybe f8 to get into its repair console?

----------


## Budoc

> @Budoc
> Boot-Repair cannot fix much with Windows. You usually need a Windows repair flash drive to fix Windows issues. 
> Was Windows hibernated or fast boot left on?
> And grub really only boots working Windows.
> Can you boot Windows directly from UEFI menu. And maybe f8 to get into its repair console?


Thank you for your response.

Windows was not hibernated and fast boot is off. The BIOS options have not been altered since my successful Ubuntu 12.10 installation 18 months ago. I believe that my Windows installation should be working.

On my Samsung laptop, F10 produces a boot menu. I have a Windows and two Ubuntu entries, and all entries boot grub. F4 is the Samsung recovery solution which I've confirmed at least loads, I have not tried doing anything with it though.

Is my problem relevant to this thread? I can start a new thread if it isn't.

Edit: I am also happy to upload photos of my BIOS screens if it would be useful to confirm my settings.

----------


## Clive_Rixson

Hope you can help.  After installing many flavours of Linux on many machines, I am finally stumped by this one.
Trying to install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS onto an old laptop, Stone MR052, which came preinstalled with Win XP.  Original partitions were sda1 - NTFS windows & boot 70.54GB / sda2 - NTFS 3.98GB with Compaq diagnostics
Celeron M 440 1.86MHz with PAE
RAM 0.5 GB
Phoenix BIOS v A.0B-1358-8A20 or NAPA0001.86C.0000X.0000000000
Have disabled "Write-Protect MBR" feature in BIOS

First tried to install by allowing Lubuntu to erase whole disk before installing.
Second tried to reformat the original sda1 as ext4, then splitting into sda1 root and sda3 swap, preserving the original NTFS sda2 recovery partition.
Still the BIOS cannot find an OS to boot.  Can only boot by using the Live CD with option "Boot from first hard drive".

Have used Boot-Repair, but without success.
This is the link to the boot info as requested
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7343207/

Many thanks
Clive

----------


## ronin12

Hi, I am trying to change the boot from my USB to SDD.


```
   Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

=> Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
    13368 of the same hard drive for core.img, but core.img can not be found
    at this location.
=> No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
=> Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc and looks at sector 1 of
    the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks
    in partition 112 for .

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       linux_raid_member
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       linux_raid_member
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:
    Operating System: 
    Boot files:        /grub/grub.cfg

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       linux_raid_member
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info:

sdb2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       linux_raid_member
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:

sdc1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.07 2013-07-25
    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 60998 of /dev/sdc1 for its
                       second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the /uui
                       directory. No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System: 
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /efi/BOOT/grubx64.efi

md/1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:

md/0: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info:
    Mounting failed:   mount: /dev/md0 jest już zamontowany lub MDRaid/md/0 jest zajęty
mount: według mtaba /dev/md0 jest zamontowany w /

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes
głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 15566, w sumie sektorów: 250069680
Jednostka = sektorów, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtów
Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1   250,069,679   250,069,679  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1           2,048   214,843,391   214,841,344 RAID partition (Linux)
/dev/sda2     214,843,392   216,797,183     1,953,792 RAID partition (Linux)
/dev/sda3     216,797,184   218,750,975     1,953,792 Data partition (Linux)

Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 14593, w sumie sektorów: 234441648
Jednostka = sektorów, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtów
Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1                   1   234,441,647   234,441,647  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition    Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sdb1           2,048   214,843,391   214,841,344 RAID partition (Linux)
/dev/sdb2     214,843,392   216,797,183     1,953,792 RAID partition (Linux)

Drive: sdc _____________________________________________________________________

Disk /dev/sdc: 16.0 GB, 16008609792 bytes
głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 1946, w sumie sektorów: 31266816
Jednostka = sektorów, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtów
Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdc1    *             63    31,262,489    31,262,427   c W95 FAT32 (LBA)


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/md0         445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84   ext4       
/dev/md1         ceb94970-dff9-4c20-9a70-52d897c5165d   swap       
/dev/sda1        e91c2486-fa0f-0d70-2843-82579466a5da   linux_raid_member ubuntu:0
/dev/sda2        d1594378-6dc3-9a94-0c49-244d617bf66e   linux_raid_member ubuntu:1
/dev/sda3        0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926   ext4       
/dev/sdb1        e91c2486-fa0f-0d70-2843-82579466a5da   linux_raid_member ubuntu:0
/dev/sdb2        d1594378-6dc3-9a94-0c49-244d617bf66e   linux_raid_member ubuntu:1
/dev/sdc1        1D19-3F2E                              vfat       UUI

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/md0         /                        ext4       (rw,errors=remount-ro)
/dev/sda3        /boot                    ext4       (rw)
/dev/sdc1        /media/vic/UUI           vfat       (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)


============================= sda3/grub/grub.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then
   set default="${next_entry}"
   set next_entry=
   save_env next_entry
   set boot_once=true
else
   set default="0"
fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}
function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}
function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod part_gpt
insmod diskfilter
insmod mdraid1x
insmod ext2
set root='mduuid/e91c2486fa0f0d70284382579466a5da'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='mduuid/e91c2486fa0f0d70284382579466a5da'  445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=pl_PL
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ] ; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then
    set timeout_style=hidden
    set timeout=0
  # Fallback hidden-timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is
  # unavailable.
  elif sleep --interruptible 0 ; then
    set timeout=0
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/09_lowlatency ###
function gfxmode {
   set gfxpayload="${1}"
   if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
      set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
   else
      set vt_handoff=
   fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode

### END /etc/grub.d/09_lowlatency ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
   set gfxpayload="${1}"
   if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
      set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
   else
      set vt_handoff=
   fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84' {
   recordfail
   load_video
   gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
   insmod gzio
   insmod part_gpt
   insmod ext2
   set root='hd1,gpt3'
   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
   else
     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
   fi
   linux   /vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84 ro  nomdmonddf nomdmonisw nomdmonddf nomdmonisw
   initrd   /initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
}
submenu 'Opcje zaawansowane dla systemu Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84' {
   menuentry 'Ubuntu, za pomocą systemu Linux 3.13.0-24-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.13.0-24-generic-advanced-445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84' {
      recordfail
      load_video
      gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
      insmod gzio
      insmod part_gpt
      insmod ext2
      set root='hd1,gpt3'
      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
      else
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
      fi
      echo   'Wczytywanie systemu Linux 3.13.0-24-generic...'
      linux   /vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84 ro  nomdmonddf nomdmonisw nomdmonddf nomdmonisw
      echo   'Wczytywanie początkowego dysku RAM...'
      initrd   /initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
   }
   menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-24-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.13.0-24-generic-recovery-445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84' {
      recordfail
      load_video
      insmod gzio
      insmod part_gpt
      insmod ext2
      set root='hd1,gpt3'
      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
      else
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0882c25e-5ece-4581-a0a0-149e67bb2926
      fi
      echo   'Wczytywanie systemu Linux 3.13.0-24-generic...'
      linux   /vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=445dc453-ab16-4eba-93fc-be4d4c3b5e84 ro recovery nomodeset
      echo   'Wczytywanie początkowego dysku RAM...'
      initrd   /initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
   }
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda3: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)


=========================== sdc1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then
   set gfxmode=auto
   insmod efi_gop
   insmod efi_uga
   insmod gfxterm
   terminal_output gfxterm
fi

set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

menuentry "Install Ubuntu Server" {
   set gfxpayload=keep
   linux /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt NULL=vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed quiet --
   initrd /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
}
menuentry "OEM install (for manufacturers)" {
   set gfxpayload=keep
   linux /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt NULL=vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed quiet oem-config/enable=true --
   initrd /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
}
menuentry "Multiple server install with MAAS" {
   set gfxpayload=keep
   linux /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt NULL=vmlinuz  modules=maas-enlist-udeb vga=788 initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet --
   initrd /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
}
menuentry "Check disc for defects" {
   set gfxpayload=keep
   linux /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt NULL=vmlinuz  MENU=/bin/cdrom-checker-menu quiet --
   initrd /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
}
menuentry "Rescue a broken system" {
   set gfxpayload=keep
   linux /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt NULL=vmlinuz  rescue/enable=true --
   initrd /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdc1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)


======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sdb1

00000000  05 01 02 00 a6 00 00 00  eb 03 e0 00 d0 00 00 00  |................|
00000010  00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00  01 00 00 04 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000020  00 00 00 00 ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ad 35 00 00  |.............5..|
00000030  01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |........h.......|
00000040  01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  20 1e d9 07 01 10 0c 11  |........ .......|
00000050  13 00 00 00 20 1e d9 07  01 10 0c 11 13 00 00 00  |.... ...........|
00000060  20 1e d9 07 01 10 0c 11  13 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  | ...............|
00000070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000080  00 2a 4d 69 63 72 6f 73  6f 66 74 20 43 44 49 4d  |.*Microsoft CDIM|
00000090  41 47 45 20 55 44 46 00  06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |AGE UDF.........|
000000a0  3d 03 00 00 00 00 00 00  38 00 00 00 08 00 00 00  |=.......8.......|
000000b0  06 01 02 00 fe 00 00 00  2c f1 08 00 d0 00 00 00  |........,.......|
000000c0  38 00 00 00 38 00 00 00  05 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  |8...8...........|
000000d0  20 00 00 00 0c 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 20 1e d9 07  | ........... ...|
000000e0  01 10 0c 11 13 00 00 00  68 00 00 00 d1 00 00 00  |........h.......|
000000f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
00000200


=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

cat: /tmp/BootInfo-HYhxOa4l/Tmp_Log: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
cat: /tmp/BootInfo-HYhxOa4l/Tmp_Log: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

I tryied to use the soft but I recieved error:




```
Installing for i386-pc platforms. 
grub-install: Note: The file system "ext2" does not support embedding. 
grub-install: Note: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can be installed with these settings just using the block list. However, the block list are UNCERTAIN, and their use is not recommended .. 
grub-install: error: will not be pursued by means of the block list.
```

How to install grub on the desired (sda3) partition?

----------


## oldfred

@budoc
Windows entry in UEFI or boot should not directly boot to grub menu. Your BootInfo report did not show it, but did you run the 'buggy' UEFI fix from Boot-Repair? That renames the Windows efi file to also boot to grub. Best to undo it as it is only for those sytems that modify UEFI to only boot the Windows entry.
       Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

@Clive-Rixon
I do not really see anything wrong. Not sure why it first says error on reinstall then says it works. If you can boot from live installer then install is ok, and just a grub issue. You can try from Boot-Repair or even from inside you install a total purge & reinstall of grub or the dpkg reinstall to reset internal boot paramaters.

I think Boot-Repair helps you with this:

 # HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the live-CD/DVD/USB - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099


 # purge old and reinstall new to sda - Make sure Internet is working as it has to download new grub2 package.
sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup
sudo mkdir /boot/grub
sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
sudo update-grub

You may try this first, but it is not  a full reinstall:

 sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

@ronin12
I really do not know RAID. 
But normally grub is installed to the root of the RAID, not to a drive like sda or a partition like sda3.
And with gpt partitioned drive you have to have a bios_grub partition for grub to install correctly. I would expect that would have to be inside the RAID but do not know.
Only if you had a separate /boot partition outside of the RAID would you then install to the MBR and then would have to have the bios_grub partition outside of the RAID. And configure the /boot to boot a / (root) partition inside that RAID. But grub2 has RAID drivers so you do not have to have /boot partition as I understand it.
You may do better with a separate thread in the server sub-forum where those who use RAID most often may be able to help.
Update:
If sda3 is a separate /boot partition, you still need a bios_grub partition 1 or 2MB unformatted with the bios_grub flag. You cannot use gparted on RAID, but may be able to shrink sda3 with gparted to make the bios_grub partition. Then install grub to sda, not sda3.

----------


## Budoc

> @budoc
> Windows entry in UEFI or boot should not directly boot to grub menu. Your BootInfo report did not show it, but did you run the 'buggy' UEFI fix from Boot-Repair? That renames the Windows efi file to also boot to grub. Best to undo it as it is only for those sytems that modify UEFI to only boot the Windows entry.
>        Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
> buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
> To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.


oldfred - I haven't run the 'buggy' UEFI fix from Boot-Repair. On both occasions that I have run it (once previously for my 12.10 installation and yesterday for my 14.04 installation), I have clicked on the 'Recommended Repair' option. Should I still attempt the restore EFI backups option anyway?

Thanks for you help so far  :Smile: 

Edit: I think that there may be a brief error message when I attempt to boot Win 8 from the UEFI menu, but it is only flashed on screen for a fraction of a second. Do you know of any way that I can capture this message?

----------


## netuser121

Hi,
I've installed ubuntu 14.04 on my pc alongside my preinstalled Windows 8.1.
But now when I start my pc, it boots directly to Windows. No grub screen appears and no ubuntu is found in the UEFI boot list.
I tried to repair with boot-repair, but it gave some errors. Boot info in the following link.
http://paste2.org/GZa4bc5C

Pl help.

Thanks.

----------


## oldfred

@budoc
Not sure about restore as Boot-Repair may have saved older versions as backups. So a restore could create issues if the restore is older.
But grub really only boots a working Windows so you may need a Windows repair flash drive to fix Windows. And Boot-Repair can only do very minor fixes to Windows.
I have managed to capture a quick error message with my camera in video mode.

@netuser121
Edit, did not see your thread before. Will copy this to your thread, and I prefer users have there own thread as then others can do a search on solved to find solutions to similar issuses.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220221

Have you changed UEFI to boot ubuntu entry. Some systems have one boot selection for hardware devices and a separate one for UEFI boot options. Others have only one list. And if secure boot is on only the installed secure boot options will be shown.

You show many boot order lists. Not sure why UEFI systems have lists, but I assume one is secure boot, one is UEFI and one is BIOS?
BootOrder: 0002,2001,3000,3002,3003,2002,2003
Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager
Boot0001* USB Hard Drive (UEFI) - JetFlashTranscend 4GB
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)
Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)
Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot3003* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk
Boot0002* ubuntu.

It does look like you installed with the signed versions of grub & kernels so it should boot with secure boot on. Have you tried with secure boot off?
What model HP?
       [SOLVED] Trying to install Ubuntu as dual boot on Windows 8.1 desktop HP500
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218154
HP Envy 17  zero brightness, use f3 to change
acpi=off  worked for HP2000
HP Envy M6
http://askubuntu.com/questions/34625...is-not-working

----------


## Budoc

> @budoc
> Not sure about restore as Boot-Repair may have saved older versions as backups. So a restore could create issues if the restore is older.
> But grub really only boots a working Windows so you may need a Windows repair flash drive to fix Windows. And Boot-Repair can only do very minor fixes to Windows.
> I have managed to capture a quick error message with my camera in video mode.


I'll try a camera and report back later.

I do not have a Windows repair flash drive, I think. I have a Samsung recovery tool that I can access by pressing F4 when booting up the computer, will that help fix Windows?

I'll also post an askubuntu question, in case anybody else has had this.

I've found this Launchpad bug report which appears to be similar to what I've observed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1308758

----------


## davethebrave

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347100/

An update froze yesterday, and in trying to get it to update again, it just shows up at the minimal bash only terminal at boot, will not boot into ubuntu. Can anyone help me figure out what I should do with boot-repair to get my OS up and running again? I want to be able to access the files I have saved so I can back them up on an external hard drive before tinkering any further. 

Edit: Relevant info! The update froze in synaptic while building grub.cfg

----------


## oldfred

@davethebrain
Not sure if related to a grub issue but your swap is not correct on sda5. It is showing an ext4 format. Swap is unformatted or if encrypted /home then swap is encrypted and just not shown. It also seems to have a invalid label, not sure if changing to unformatted if that will fix that or not.
In gparted change to unformatted. But not sure when encrypted what it should be otherwise.

Your fstab does show an encrypted swap, but its orginal UUID is different than sda5. Not sure if

----------


## davethebrave

How would I correct these issues?

----------


## oldfred

@davethebrain
Did you unformat swap, yet?
And then see if updates from Boot-Repair work?

----------


## davethebrave

> @davethebrain
> Did you unformat swap, yet?
> And then see if updates from Boot-Repair work?


How do I unformat swap, and will I lose files/data if I do that?

My top priority is accessing the files under my old user profile so I can back them up, and I don't want to take any steps that might delete those files.

----------


## oldfred

@davethebrain
Swap does not have any data. It is used when you run out of RAM as extra, but very slow RAM. And it may be used with hibernation.

----------


## davethebrave

So what should I do to unformat just the swap?

----------


## oldfred

Yes, certainly do not change any other partitions.

----------


## davethebrave

Sorry, I meant: how do I do that?

----------


## oldfred

See post #2020

----------


## davethebrave

Post 2020 is cut-off, maybe you hit reply before you finished typing? 

"Not sure if related to a grub issue but your swap is not correct on  sda5. It is showing an ext4 format. Swap is unformatted or if encrypted  /home then swap is encrypted and just not shown. It also seems to have a  invalid label, not sure if changing to unformatted if that will fix  that or not.
In gparted change to unformatted. But not sure when encrypted what it should be otherwise.

Your fstab does show an encrypted swap, but its orginal UUID is different than sda5. Not sure if"

That's what it says. Were your instruction for how to do this after the "not sure if"?

----------


## davethebrave

Oh, I see, you said to use gparted. Missed that. 

Ok, so I did that and then did boot-repair, and this is what it spat out. 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348924/

----------


## oldfred

@davethebrain
Still shows ext4 for swap?
Did you not click on the green check mark to run the changes in gparted?

Is this an older computer? Or do you have BIOS set for hard drive in IDE mode, not AHCI or large or LBA?
Some old BIOS or one's in IDE mode that emulates the old BIOS, do not boot correctly from partitions over 137GB. You either have to have a separate /boot or just make / (root) smaller, so it is fully inside the 137GB limit and use rest of drive as /home or as a data partition. I prefer / of 20 to 25GB and use rest for /home or data.

----------


## chris213

Hi, I've been happily running Ubuntu 13 dual boot with Windows 8 using GRUB. Today I updated Ubuntu to 14.04 any my GRUB menu has disappeared with my laptop booting directly into Windows 8. I've tried various iterations of Boot Repair with no joy - I can't get GRUB back. Here's my pastebin entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354460

I've done all the obvious things such as turning fastboot off etc

Help please!

Thanks,
Chris

----------


## oldfred

@chris213
I know that grub always used to have trouble installing on systems with Intel SRT. You show a sda6 with Intel SRT. Not sure how it works when still on same hard drive.
But Ubuntu/grub would see SRT as RAID and not want to correctly install.

I might try turning off the Intel SRT also, and then reinstall grub.
       ntel Smart Response Technology
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...art-technology
http://download.intel.com/support/mo...user_guide.pdf


 Install 13.10 - just change UEFI to AHCI mode
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199382

 Ubuntu on hard drive, re-enable SRT post #19 details
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2129157


You show this entry.

 Boot0006* ubuntu.

Are you able to select in from UEFI menu? Or is that still the old version of grub and does not work?

----------


## chris213

Thanks for the reply. I've now disabled SRT and have run Boot Repair again (using Recommended repair). New pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354969/

Still no GRUB menu after reboot, still booting straight to Windows 8!

I'm on a Toshiba Portege, there's no option to select a particular HDD/SDD in the UEFI menu..

I really don't want to have to wipe my whole system and reinstall, but it's looking like that might be the only option.. I'd even settle for a manual way to boot into ubuntu for now!!

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@chris213
You do have grub in the protective MBR for BIOS boot, but are configured for UEFI boot. So do not boot with BIOS mode.
If secure boot is on, only systems installed with secure boot will be shown in UEFI menu. It does look like you have signed kernel, so it should boot even with secure boot on. Have you turned secure boot off?

Some others alternatives.

 Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then the booting device or hard drive boots to grub also.

----------


## chris213

Secure boot is definitely off. The whole setup worked perfectly with the previous ubuntu version.

----------


## oldfred

@chris213
Did you change UEFI to boot an ubuntu entry with old install. Ubuntu/grub does not change itself to be default normally, although any maintenance in Windows seems to change it to be default with UEFI.
Or were you booting with BIOS with UEFI off or BIOS/CSM/Legacy on, and then only booting Windows from UEFI menu with UEFI on.

----------


## chris213

Nope it's always been UEFI. The first time I've booted into Windows was today to try and fix the issue.
All of the problems started because grub was working after install but with this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1289977
Running boot repair then stopped grub working completely

----------


## oldfred

Some need to totally reinstall grub. 
Boot-Repair has a chroot and total uninstall and reinstall of grub.

Or you chroot into system and run this:
       sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions

Newest user in bug report just added a  color entry to script, but it is mostly version conflicts where grub did not correctly install/reinstall.

----------


## chris213

@oldfred
Thanks for all your help, I finally managed to fix it by following post #6 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840

----------


## oldfred

@chris213
That procedure works for many, but is really for those systems that have modified UEFI to only boot Windows. If you were able to boot Ubuntu entry from UEFI before, I do not understand why you could not now.
You many have to rerun renaming after Windows updates that replace the renamed files with new Windows files.

----------


## Hendra_Tommy_Wijay

Hi @OldFred

I have a problem with loading Windows 7 before, it was solved by marking the dev3 as boot with gpart. 

I have dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 13.10. I have a problem with loading Windows 7 before, as it showing Windows logo, the display became flickering and then hung or restarted. It was solved by marking the SDA3 (Windows partition, drive C :Smile:  as boot with gparted. All works well.
A few days ago, i installed ubuntu 14.04 (fresh install, format old ubuntu 13.10 partitions, still dual boot with windows 7). I can load both OS without problems till now. I cannot load the Windows 7 again, with the same problem as before (flickering display when showing Windows 7 logo and then restarted), i see SDA3 is marked as boot. Tried to re-mark but still not working. Please help!

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7364097/

----------


## oldfred

@Hendra_Tommy_Wijay
Your actual Windows boot partition is sda1. Boot-Repair copies boot files to main partition or c: drive as so many users have never seen the hidden boot partition and just delete it. Then they do not have any  boot files. But sda1 also has recovery files which are Windows repair files. Boot flag is only used by Windows if you restore Windows boot loader, grub will use either sda1 or sda3 to boot if boot files are in those partitions which for you they are.

Did you make a Windows repair CD or Flash drive? If not you should. Grub really only boots working Windows and Boot-Repair can only make very minor fixes to Windows.

Other suggestions here.
See also this user who did get f8 to work. You would have to try to boot from sda1 for f8 to work.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220772



 Windows 7 repair USB, Also Vista if service pack installed
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-re...tion-dvd-disc/
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/creat...usb-drive.html

----------


## levince2

> @levince2
> Usually changing the shim or grub to be Windows efi file works. You used grub, try copying shim. 
> 
> You will not get grub menu, but then if issue after menu normally it should just hang. With BIOS it was always hold shift key from BIOS until grub menu appears. With UEFI sometimes it is escape.
> 
> Otherwise I am down to just installing in BIOS boot mode. You can adda 1 or 2MB unformatted partition anywhere on drive and with gparted give it the bios_grub flag. Then use Boot-Repair to uninstall grub-efi and install grub-pc. Purge & reinstall without efi checked  I think.
>  How Boot-Repair fixes a Ubuntu with grub-pc with efi Windows
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=516


Hi oldfred,

I've been busy these last days, but I finally solved my problem. It turned out that in addition to the buggy bios I had a problem with the EFI partition. What solved it was to format it and then replace the windows efi file with the efi file generated by boot-repair.

Thank you for your help in this matter.

Vincent

----------


## grant6

Hi all, my first dual boot attempt with Windows 8 and Ubuntu14. Installed ubuntu successfully, just can't boot into it. Played around with it quite a bit, Secure Boot is off. Here's my paste .. 
http://paste2.org/dpea2t3M

Any help appreciated, I'm pretty much learning how to do this from scratch at this point so forgive me if I muddle at your responses.

----------


## oldfred

Make sure secure boot is off.
It looks like you installed in BIOS boot mode, but Boot-Repair converted to UEFI boot as now you have ubuntu as an UEFI boot option. Can you select that option?




> BootOrder: 0003,0001,0000,0002
> 
> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager
> Boot0001* UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler 2.0PMAP
> Boot0002* Hard Drive
> Boot0003* ubuntu,BootCurrent: 0001


What computer is this and what model?
Some vendors modify UEFI to only boot Windows.

----------


## Frank_Dierich

Hi all,

I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my notebook. Windows 8 was already installed and i like to have a dual-boot system. I cant start Windows 8. I have an GRUB entry "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)" but if i chose it I return to GRUB immediately. Ubuntu starts without any problem. I have run Boot-Repair and here is the paste: http://paste2.org/yOxAJ3G4 but the issue still exists.

It would be nice if anybody can give a hint to solve the problem.

----------


## oldfred

@Frank_Dierich
This is from the 'buggy' UEFI rename that Boot-Repair does:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 

What computer & model. Some only boot Windows, so the rename is one of the ways to get those system to actually boot grub.

 Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

But if you left Windows hibernated (fast boot) then it will not boot from grub. Or if secure boot is on.

Undo the rename, and see if you can directly boot Windows from UEFI menu.
Then see if you have and can boot the ubuntu entry in UEFI menu. You have ubuntu in UEFI, but some vendors hide it or will not let you use it.


```

 BootOrder: 0001,0000,000B,000C
Boot0000 Windows Boot Manager
Boot000B UEFI: IP4 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Boot000C UEFI: IP6 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Boot0001* ubuntu.
```


There are several other work arounds:
*Systems that only boot Windows from UEFI. Often Sony & HP, maybe others*
Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then booting device or hard drive works also.

   Boot_Repair - Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

   Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

   Some install rEFInd which seems to be another workaround and has nice boot icons.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html

----------


## storm5

Hey guys,
I was able to boot from ubuntu before installing windows 8, but now I can't get the grub menu.  
Here is my paste 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376238/

What should I try next?

----------


## oldfred

@storm5
Moved my response to your thread. I prefer your own thread to this mega-thread, but please do not post same question in two places.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221372

----------


## Frank_Dierich

@oldfred

Thank you for your help. To run Boot-Repair with the "Restore EFI backups" solves the problem. Now I can also boot Windows 8 again. Just it you are interested, here is the new paste with the working configuration: http://paste2.org/LxZGkAsw

----------


## Christoph_Krzeslac

Hi everybody!

I need help, please!

I am trying Linux for the first time. So I istalled Ubuntu on my win 8 Laptop for dual boot.
Ubuntu starts, but 
windows does not start anymore. 
I used boot repair (paste.ubuntu.com/7376691/) 
It told me I should repair bootdector sda2. 
I did this with my windows installing disc. 
Still win did not start. 
So I started boot repair again, two times. (paste.ubuntu.com/7376938/, 
then paste.ubuntu.com/7377945/) 

Can you please help me? 

Thanks a lot! 

Christoph Krzeslack

----------


## oldfred

@Christoph_Krzeslac

Clicky link for yours? 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7377945/

Boot-Repair can only do minor fixes to Windows.
You generally have to use Windows repair console to fix Windows.

Did you turn off fast boot or the always on hibernation?
And did you resize Windows from inside Windows and immediately reboot to let it run chkdsk and make repairs for its new size.
If hibernated and resized from outside it creates conflicts.

Grub only boots working Windows, so you need to fix it from Windows. You may need to temporarily install a Windows boot loader to MBR to directly boot Windows and use f8 to get into its own repair console. A few have used f8 at almost exactly the same time as clicking on Windows entry in grub and gotten into repair console.

       WARNING for Windows 8 Dual-Booters
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953674
It defaults shutdown to a hybrid hibernation/off state for fast boot 
http://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-enab...p-in-windows-8
But then files may be corrupted similar to Windows 7 Hibernation:
http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.ca/...rid-sleep.html
http://superuser.com/questions/14472...te-w-dual-boot
Fast Startup off/hibernation
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html

----------


## Christoph_Krzeslac

Hi oldfred!

Thank you for your answer, i will check all your hints tomorrow. Sounds like it will help me. Thank You!! I will post the results....

Christoph

----------


## random832

I couldn't get it to work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394749/

----------


## oldfred

@random832
Can you boot ubuntu entry from UEFI menu? This shows you have an ubuntu entry, but some HPs will only boot the Windows entry.
What model HP?



```
 BootOrder: 0001,0000,3000,2001,2002,2003
Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager    HD(2,c8800,82000,165432ac-eb38-4e28-b983-032b1f6d3a10)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}... ................
Boot0001* ubuntu    HD(2,c8800,82000,165432ac-eb38-4e28-b983-032b1f6d3a10)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)    RC
Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk    RC
```

It looks like you left Windows with fast boot on. That must be turned off if dual booting.

It also looks like you ran the 'buggy' UEFI fix in Boot-Repair. 
Best to undo that if you can boot ubuntu entry. But if you cannot boot ubuntu directly then you may need it or other work arounds posted below.
But withe the buggy UEFI fix for those UEFI that only boot Windows, the Windows efi file is renamed and the Windows name is now grub or shim. But then you can only boot Windows from grub menu.

       Boot_Repair - Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

Some find renaming bootx64.efi and booting hard drive works rather than Boot-Repairs renaming of bootmgfw.efi which uses Windows UEFI entry to actually boot grub. But then you cannot use UEFI to boot Windows directly.

*Systems that only boot Windows from UEFI. Often Sony & HP, maybe others*
Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then booting device or hard drive works also.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13012109

   Boot_Repair - Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

   Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

   Some install rEFInd which seems to be another workaround and has nice boot icons.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html

----------


## random832

> @random832
> Can you boot ubuntu entry from UEFI menu? This shows you have an ubuntu entry, but some HPs will only boot the Windows entry.
> What model HP?


I don't know what "UEFI menu" is. I don't know how to find out the model number.

I have one menu when I press F9, and it only has Ubuntu in it (and external hard drive), no windows entry.

After that, I get a Grub menu, and the ubuntu entries work fine, but the windows entry goes back to the broken grub rescue prompt.




> It looks like you left Windows with fast boot on. That must be turned off if dual booting.


I don't understand, it worked with 13.10. I haven't even gone into windows since before upgrading.




> It also looks like you ran the 'buggy' UEFI fix in Boot-Repair. 
> Best to undo that if you can boot ubuntu entry.


How do I undo things?

Can you just tell me step by step what I need to do from here to be able to boot either windows or ubuntu, and preferably to not have to open the F9 menu every time? If your post was supposed to explain what I'm supposed to do, I'm apparently not smart enough to understand it.

----------


## oldfred

@random832
Run this and see if you can boot Windows from UEFI menu. And does ubuntu still boot from ubuntu entry:

To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

I do not have HP, does not not say on outside of case what model?

Some users have posted UEFI screens, but not HP.

       UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx

----------


## random832

> @random832
> Run this and see if you can boot Windows from UEFI menu. And does ubuntu still boot from ubuntu entry:
> 
> To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.


After that, what do I need to do? And I still don't know what menu is "UEFI menu".

It says "An error occurred during the repair.

Please write on a paper the following URL:
http://paste2.org/6ffwj2YG "




> I do not have HP, does not not say on outside of case what model?


Found it - HP ENVY m6-k010dx




> UEFI/BIOS Boot keys - about halfway down on this Microsoft page
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ows-to-go.aspx


I have no idea what you expect me to do with this information.




UPDATE: I also ran grub-install manually just to make sure, and I was able to boot into windows. I haven't tried booting back into Ubuntu yet.

UPDATE2: I can boot into Ubuntu fine via the F9-menu now, but I would like a way to make it the default.

----------


## guillermo5

Hi, Can you help me?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7396457/

I had a Windows 8 and a Windows 7.

I deleted the Win7 partition and installed Lubuntu 14 there. I think that partition had the Win8 loader. 

Now Lubuntu starts but Win8 does not. Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

@random832

I thought you did not know how to get to the UEFI menu. The link to Microsoft shows common keys by vendor. 
I showed various UEFI screens. Your system should have something similar.

Others with HP have posted this info. I think HP is one that does not let you make Ubuntu the default.
 It seems hp firmware do not allow you to boot anything other than windows. Hence no ubuntu option in the UEFI. To work around it
1) press esc key while booting to access start up menu 2) press F9 for boot devices menu. 
[SOLVED] Trying to install Ubuntu as dual boot on Windows 8.1 desktop HP500
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218154
HP Envy 17  zero brightness, use f3 to change
acpi=off  worked for HP2000
HP Envy M6
http://askubuntu.com/questions/34625...is-not-working
HP Envy - Legacy boot seems to mean either UEFI or Legacy depending on which is found to boot from
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167063

----------


## random832

> @random832
> 
> I thought you did not know how to get to the UEFI menu. The link to Microsoft shows common keys by vendor. 
> I showed various UEFI screens. Your system should have something similar.
> 
> Others with HP have posted this info. I think HP is one that does not let you make Ubuntu the default.


Oh - there is a menu on F9, I didn't know that was called the UEFI menu. There is an Ubuntu option in it. I was able to boot into Ubuntu by default before upgrading to 14.04.

----------


## Budoc

> @budoc
> Not sure about restore as Boot-Repair may have saved older versions as backups. So a restore could create issues if the restore is older.
> But grub really only boots a working Windows so you may need a Windows repair flash drive to fix Windows. And Boot-Repair can only do very minor fixes to Windows.
> I have managed to capture a quick error message with my camera in video mode.


Hello,

I'm just writing to let you know that I have fixed my Windows 8 issues by manually restoring the backup copy of bootmgfw.efi and then running



```
sudo modprobe efivars
sudo update-grub
```

Thank you for your assistance in this thread.

----------


## darren11

Hi.. I tried this evening to install he latest Ubuntu.. Ran into grub issues on boot..
windows 7 on ssd and three other drives. The installer only gave me one install option so went with that. I'm guessing it resized what it needed and rebooted..
now I have the grub issue. 
The drive Ubuntu in installed on is not a boot drive.. Just one of my data drives...
I tried boot-repair and rebooted and it didn't fix it..
i don't see the drive in the bios/boot priority list..
I tried installing the x64 version btw

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401498
im thinking of taking all my drives out except the 250gb drive with Ubuntu on it and my ssd boot drive..

thanks in advance.

----------


## oldfred

@darren11
In BIOS you should be able to set the drive that is sdd as a boot drive and boot Ubuntu. Or use one time boot key.
But with a nVidia card you will need nomodeset to boot.

 At grub menu you can use e for edit, scroll to linux line and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.
How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132


 On first boot after install, press e on getting the GRUB bootloader menu. 
Hold shift from BIOS boot to get menu if only one system installed.
Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place
Press Ctrl and X to boot (low graphics mode), install nVidia driver suggested by Ubuntu.

I also do not like Boot-Repairs auto fix when you have mulitple drives. It installs grub everywhere.
Best to use advanced mode. You do want to restore Windows boot loader to drive that is sda - 120GB. You can use Boot-Repair's advanced mode, choose system and choose drive. Or use Windows repair CD or flash drive and run fixMBR command.

You also converted sdb to dynamic partitions. You want to undo that as Linux cannot read it and some Windows tools will not repair it. You have to use third party tools to undo dynamic as Microsofts fix is full backup, erase drive and repartition.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...asic-disk.html

 Used EASEUS Partition Master -  free version used to  include conversion
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248
EASEUS Partition Master - The free home edition converted both dynamic partitions into basic partitions in less than 5 minutes!!
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

----------


## darren11

Thanks so much oldfred. 
Can you tell me where I went wrong??

dynamic partitions? Did the Ubuntu installer do that?

----------


## oldfred

@darren11
If you use something else as install option, then on the partitioning screen is the combo box and the drives & partitions to install grub, sda is the default. Almost never choose a partition and never choose a NTFS partition(do not know why they even offer that). 
All auto install options will install grub2's boot loader into the MBR of sda.

Dynamic partitions is a Windows proprietary thing. It usually changes to that whenever you want more than 4 partitions, rather than use an extended partition with logical partitions. Some new Linux tools now recognize a dynamic partition, but still will not work with it.
Dynamic partitions is like LVM is in Linux. Another way to work around the 4 primary partition limit and in Linux allows encryption or spanning drives. Claims to be easier to change partitions. But adds another level of complication to entire drive configuration and requires special partition tools. May have higher risk of data loss as if spanning a drive any one drive failure loses all data.

 Install to external drive. Also any second drive.
Also shows combo box with location of grub2 boot loader
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
And you want this screen to choose where to install the grub2 boot loader which is only available with Something Else or manual install
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr...ing_Else.22.29:
Installer version has not changed much so still a good guide except I do not recommend the separate /boot for most systems. Older systems may need it. And some with very large / (root) partitions. BIOS/MBR not for UEFI
http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23...2-hard-drives/

----------


## Thomas_Robert

Thank you very much for the utility. I just used it to repair my friends computer. Very well done. Thanks again.

----------


## darren11

So... something weird...
I bit the bullet and removed all my drives except my SSD, put my Win7 disk and repaired the mbr.. that got my Win7 working. I plugged up all my other drives... a couple of reboots later I get the grub menu ( allowing me to select Ubunto, Win 7 etc )    weird...

is it because the boot-repair thing put grub on all my drives??
Anyway.. it looks like it`s working ( for now )    :Wink:   thanks for your help oldfred  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@darren11
Could be, with multiple drives only use Boot-Repair's advanced mode to make fixes. Most users would want a different boot loader in each MBR, I would think. But Boot-Repair just adds it everywhere, so you do not have to know which drive in BIOS is set as boot drive.

Grub probably already had a Windows entry, so you would see that even without a new sudo update-grub.
You may have had to reinstall drives in same order, but most entries now use UUID not device so drive order should not matter.

----------


## laos

Hello all. I just bought a asus s46ca wx025h ultrabook, it came with windows 8. Researched and saw that it was not a normal installation as ever because of UEFI ... I just resized a partition (it came with multiple partitions) and installed ubuntu 14:04 using the option "install ubuntu alongside windows microsoft 8" after completed rebooted the computer and it booted windows no option for ubuntu. I did the cd with the boot-repair and used the "recommended repair" after completed the process returned this error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418276" Thank you for your attention.

----------


## oldfred

@laos
Did you use 64 bit version? Only 64-bit version is UEFI capable.
You have installed Ubuntu in BIOS boot mode. With that you can dual boot but only from UEFI menu. And you may have to turn UEFI  on/off or turn BIOS on/off each time you change. Some auto switch. 
Windows is is UEFI boot mode and you can use Boot repair to convert Ubuntu from BIOS to UEFI by uninstalling grub-pc and installing grub-efi. 

More info in link in my signature. 
It does look like the newest Ubuntu version now works better with Ultrabooks. Or did you turn off the Intel SRT before installing?

----------


## laos

Hi, yes both 64-bit newest versions. Then this is a problem, I did not find how to turn off UEFI in this ultrabook, I have to figure out how to do it. And i did not turn off the intel SRT. I'll look for more information. Thank you for your attention 




> @laos
> Did you use 64 bit version? Only 64-bit version is UEFI capable.
> You have installed Ubuntu in BIOS boot mode. With that you can dual boot but only from UEFI menu. And you may have to turn UEFI  on/off or turn BIOS on/off each time you change. Some auto switch. 
> Windows is is UEFI boot mode and you can use Boot repair to convert Ubuntu from BIOS to UEFI by uninstalling grub-pc and installing grub-efi. 
> 
> More info in link in my signature. 
> It does look like the newest Ubuntu version now works better with Ultrabooks. Or did you turn off the Intel SRT before installing?

----------


## oldfred

These are different models of Asus, but may have similar settings.

  Installation of Ubuntu 14.04 on ASUS N550JV (a Status Report)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208852
 ASUS Zenbook Prime UX32VD
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag..._ux301la&num=1
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...ok_linux&num=1
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
 Asus X401U notebook
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169462
  [SOLVED] Dual Boot on Asus K55vd SX696H - 8 GB (Solved) EFI
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151394
Asus N56VJ-SH71-CD Shows default Windows partitions Post #25 install instructions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105622

----------


## Leonluang

Hi, all,
I tried to install Ubunto 14.04 alongside with Windows 8.1 on Toshiba satellite, following the post in http://askubuntu.com/questions/22183...uefi-supported
After boot-repair following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair. PC still can only boot into WIndows 8, but not Ubuntu.
Here's my boot repair report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7431748/

(I tried easyBCD as well but still cannot get ubuntu,)

Thanks a lot if anyone could help !!!

----------


## oldfred

@leonluang
Do you have secure boot on? Have you look in UEFI for ubuntu entry and see if that boots? With secure boot on or off?
Best to boot Boot-Repair in UEFI mode, but it can do some UEFI fixes from a BIOS boot if efi checked.

Also with UEFI their is no advantage of EasyBCD.

From live installer in UEFI mode, terminal post this:
       sudo efibootmgr -v

http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

----------


## Leonluang

@oldfred
Thanks oldfred.
I disabled secure boot in BIOS before and after LiveCD unbuntu installation.
( Now I know easyBCD did not help but at that time I added an entry to easyBCD see entry #5 and I can go into UEFI and found the Ubuntu entry, but It cannot boot from \NST\AutoNeoGrub2.mbr)


1. How could I look in UEFI for ubuntu entry and see if that boots?
2. sudo efibootmgr -v
How could I add an entry for unbuntu boot?


3 I should use Grub2 or windows boot manager after adding the entry ?
(I can only get into windows boot manager but cannot get into Grub2) 





> @leonluang
> Do you have secure boot on? Have you look in UEFI for ubuntu entry and see if that boots? With secure boot on or off?
> Best to boot Boot-Repair in UEFI mode, but it can do some UEFI fixes from a BIOS boot if efi checked.
> 
> Also with UEFI their is no advantage of EasyBCD.
> 
> From live installer in UEFI mode, terminal post this:
>        sudo efibootmgr -v
> 
> ...

----------


## oldfred

@leonluang
I thought toshiba usually worked ok with UEFI & Ubuntu.
What does this show, but you must boot live installer DVD or flash drive in UEFI mode.
sudo efibootmgr -v

Links above show the command that work with efibootmgr which you can use to add an entry, delete an entry or change a description. But your UEFI should show an Ubuntu entry.

Remove EasyBCD, with UEFI it just confuses things.

*Systems that only boot Windows from UEFI. Work arounds -Often Sony & HP, maybe others*
Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then booting device or hard drive works also.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13012109

   Boot_Repair - Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

   Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

   Some install rEFInd which seems to be another workaround and has nice boot icons.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html

----------


## Marcio_Moraes

> Hello all. I just bought a asus s46ca wx025h ultrabook, it came with windows 8. Researched and saw that it was not a normal installation as ever because of UEFI ... I just resized a partition (it came with multiple partitions) and installed ubuntu 14:04 using the option "install ubuntu alongside windows microsoft 8" after completed rebooted the computer and it booted windows no option for ubuntu. I did the cd with the boot-repair and used the "recommended repair" after completed the process returned this error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418276" Thank you for your attention.


Hi Laos, i have the same problem as you, have you solved this issue?

Regs,

Marcio Moraes

----------


## roachteo

Hi guys, I've a huge problem. After some software installation my boot was damaged and there's no way to repair it.
Tried boot repair but no solution. Can you help me? It's very important..
Here my log error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449720/

----------


## oldfred

@Marcio_Moraes

You originally installed in BIOS boot mode, but it looks like Boot-Repair tried to convert to UEFI boot. But not boot files were installed into efi partition. You should have an ubuntu folder and do not.

what computer & model is this & what video chip?

It looks like an UltraBook with Intel SRT which looks like RAID to grub. You can try turning off the Intel SRT to see if grub will then correctly install. Or a few systems have had corrupted efi partitions where nothing could be written and the only solution was to backup the boot files, and with gparted erase partition  and recreate a FAT32 partition of the same size with the boot flag to make it an efi partition and copy Windows files back in.

        Intel Smart Response Technology
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...ts/chpsts/imsm
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...art-technology
http://download.intel.com/support/mo...user_guide.pdf
Some general info in post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071242
Install 13.10 - just change UEFI to AHCI mode
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199382

More info in link in my signature.

----------


## chris_wiley

have raid 0 set up I have windows 8.1 with Ubuntu 14.04 I can boot to both just fine but I have to do it in the uefi bios . I would like to have in a boot menu in grub is that possible? I have tried a few workaround with no luck.
In grub customizer it dose not show the uefi windows path at all. I tried some windows based editors but it just corrupts the boot loader.
After I installed ubunte It would not load I had to run Boot-Repair

I have added my grub config file Im not a expert thanks




```
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then
   set default="${next_entry}"
   set next_entry=
   save_env next_entry
   set boot_once=true
else
   set default="0"
fi


if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi


export menuentry_id_option


if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi


function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}
function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}
function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}


if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
fi
    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi


if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ] ; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then
    set timeout_style=menu
    set timeout=10
  # Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is
  # unavailable.
  else
    set timeout=10
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy ###
function gfxmode {
    set gfxpayload="${1}"
    if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
        set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
    else
        set vt_handoff=
    fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode


### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' {
    fwsetup
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/33_linux_proxy ###
menuentry "Ubuntu" --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
    recordfail
    load_video
    gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
    insmod gzio
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
    fi
    linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd  /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
}
submenu "Advanced options for Ubuntu"{
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-24-generic" --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.13.0-24-generic-advanced-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
        recordfail
        load_video
        gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.13.0-24-generic ...'
        linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd  /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
}
menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-24-generic (recovery mode)" --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.13.0-24-generic-recovery-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
        recordfail
        load_video
        insmod gzio
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        fi
        echo    'Loading Linux 3.13.0-24-generic ...'
        linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro recovery nomodeset 
        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
        initrd  /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/33_linux_proxy ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/34_linux_xen ###


### END /etc/grub.d/34_linux_xen ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/35_os-prober ###
menuentry 'Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (14.04) (on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
    insmod part_gpt
    insmod ext2
    if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
    else
      search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
    fi
    linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
    initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (14.04) (on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
    menuentry 'Ubuntu (on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed--944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-24-generic (on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed--944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
    }
    menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-24-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed-root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro recovery nomodeset-944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21' {
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod ext2
        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        else
          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21
        fi
        linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=944e1cb8-1584-4e54-8a27-455fe241fc21 ro recovery nomodeset
        initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
    }
}


set timeout_style=menu
if [ "${timeout}" = 0 ]; then
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/35_os-prober ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###


### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```


not sure if this helps at all or not Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic No volume groups found Found Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (14.04) on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5 Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done – raven.warsong yesterday

----------


## chris_wiley

I have tried to re-install Ubuntu about 15 times with different settings  at first boot repair told me I needed to make a boot partition  so I did that. but still get a random error and gparted will not even load. but both os work fine and boot in uefi mode. just have to select in the uefi bois what I'm booting to, 


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/ board 
hd 7800 gpu 
cpu fm 8350

its a amd chip set nothing intel 



An error occurred during the repair.


Please write on a paper the following URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7461268/



In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
boot.repair@gmail.com 


You can now reboot your computer.
Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd (238GB) disk!


The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 14.04 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
)

----------


## oldfred

With RAID you cannot use gparted, that is for standard partitions, you have to use your RAID tools for RAID partitioning.
The boot files far from start of drive is primarily older BIOS, BIOS in ide mode not AHCI (or RAID in your case) or USB drives with older BIOS. You should not need a separate /boot partition as your boot issues are not related.

I do not know RAID.
But those with RAID usually have an efi partition for UEFI boot outside of the RAID. Windows only boots in UEFI mode from gpt partitioned drives.
If booting in BIOS mode you must use MBR(msdos) partitioning not gpt.
You are showing an extended partition which is only with MBR that RAID is contained in and gpt with an efi partition inside the RAID. Not sure if tha works or not?
So system seems very confused. And with the RAID that adds another level of complexity.

The standard desktop installer does not include RAID drivers. With 12.04 you had to use the alternative installer for RAID or LVM. They said when 12.10 came out that they planned on adding RAID & LVM to desktop but not yet.  I see with 14.04 that full drive LVM is now an option,  but RAID is not yet. 
You may have to use server install and then add the desktop of your choice. Not sure if just installing RAID driver to live system then lets installer use it or not?

Was this a system with preconfigured RAID. Do you really want RAID, if you do not fully understand how it works. I am not a fan of RAID for most standard desktops, but often it is required for servers.

       Do not use gparted on RAID.
http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-res...-software-raid
Don't bother with RAID 0 unless you have a specific need for speed without data redundancy, since if one drive goes out, you lose the whole array.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup

----------


## chris_wiley

[QUOTE=oldfred;13023434]With RAID you cannot use gparted, that is for standard , you have to use your RAID tools for RAID partitioning.
The boot files far from start of drive is primarily older BIOS, BIOS in ide mode not AHCI (or RAID in your case) or USB drives with older BIOS. You should not need a separate /boot partition as your boot issues are not related.

Thats good to know about gparted. 14.04 was able to read and edit my raid just fine. 


I do not know RAID.
But those with RAID usually have an efi partition for UEFI boot outside of the RAID. Windows only boots in UEFI mode from gpt partitioned drives.
If booting in BIOS mode you must use MBR(msdos) partitioning not gpt.
You are showing an extended partition which is only with MBR that RAID is contained in and gpt with an efi partition inside the RAID. Not sure if tha works or not?
So system seems very confused. And with the RAID that adds another level of complexity.

my uefi bois shows both partitions are uefi 



The standard desktop installer does not include RAID drivers. With 12.04 you had to use the alternative installer for RAID or LVM. They said when 12.10 came out that they planned on adding RAID & LVM to desktop but not yet.  I see with 14.04 that full drive LVM is now an option,  but RAID is not yet. 
You may have to use server install and then add the desktop of your choice. Not sure if just installing RAID driver to live system then lets installer use it or not?

14.04 did see my raid 0 

Was this a system with preconfigured RAID. Do you really want RAID, if you do not fully understand how it works. I am not a fan of RAID for most standard desktops, but often it is required for servers.

I set up the raid
It works well I dont have any problems with it. I do a weekly image back up.  The Ubuntu and windows 8.1 work great I just have to select a different  partitions if I want to use the 2 os. so its not a deal breaker just some thing minor i wanted to fix. 

       Do not use gparted on RAID.
http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-res...-software-raid
Don't bother with RAID 0 unless you have a specific need for speed without data redundancy, since if one drive goes out, you lose the whole array.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup

----------


## oldfred

Good to know 14.04 will see RAID with desktop installer.

Often the main reason for having to directly boot from UEFI/BIOS is that one system is UEFI and the other BIOS? Is Ubuntu installed in BIOS boot and is Windows in UEFI boot?

Do not know how to check Windows once booted, but this works in Linux.
       Query to see if UEFI or BIOS
[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD" 

We usually can tell by looking at partitions but with the RAID, I do not fully understand details. The efi partition is normally used by both installs if both are UEFI.
You do show both ubuntu & Windows folders in efi partition for UEFI boot. 

What error do you get on this:
sudo update-grub

Boot-Repair showed a variety of issues, and sometimes they are not critical. With RAID I do not know which are important or not.

----------


## chris_wiley

Generating grub configuration file ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
No volume groups found
Found Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (14.04) on /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd5
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
done


WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14536 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xc93112b4

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 1 4294967295 2147483647+ ee GPT

Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x41413535

Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: invalid flag 0xffff of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)

Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xde004917

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdc1 1985 1953118207 976558111+ f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdc5 ? 4294969280 8589936574 2147483647+ ff BBT
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: invalid flag 0xffff of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)

Disk /dev/sdd: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xe3fa8347

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdd1 1985 976766975 488382495+ f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/sdd5 ? 4294969280 8589936574 2147483647+ ff BBT

Disk /dev/sde: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x90909090

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sde1 * 1985 1953519615 976758815+ f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sde5 2048 1953519615 976758784 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.


Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd: 238.0 GB, 237999882240 bytes
256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 28822 cylinders, total 464843520 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xc93112b4

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1 1 4294967295 2147483647+ ee GPT
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_cafjbfdji: 1000.0 GB, 999999930368 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121576 cylinders, total 1953124864 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xde004917

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/mapper/pdc_cafjbfdji1 1985 1953118207 976558111+ f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/mapper/pdc_cafjbfdji5 2048 976758783 488378368 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/mapper/pdc_cafjbfdji6 976760832 1953118207 488178688 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1: 314 MB, 314572800 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38 cylinders, total 614400 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x73736572

This doesn't look like a partition table
Probably you selected the wrong device.

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1p1 1920221984 3736432267 908105142 72 Unknown
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1p2 ? 1936028192 3889681299 976826554 6c Unknown
Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1p3 ? 0 0 0 0 Empty
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd1p4 27722122 27722568 223+ 0 Empty
Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd2: 104 MB, 104857600 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12 cylinders, total 204800 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x500a0dff

This doesn't look like a partition table
Probably you selected the wrong device.

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd2p1 ? 1948285285 3650263507 850989111+ 6e Unknown
Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd2p2 ? 0 0 0 74 Unknown
/dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd2p4 28049408 28049848 220+ 0 Empty

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd3: 134 MB, 134217728 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 16 cylinders, total 262144 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/mapper/pdc_ejjdbjffd3 doesn't contain a valid partition table
fdisk: unable to read /dev/mapper/pdc_cafjbfdji1: Inappropriate ioctl for device

----------


## oldfred

Because of the RAID, fdisk and most Linux standard partition tools will not see partitions correctly.
I cannot tell if any of that is a real issue or not, as I do not know RAID.

----------


## chris_wiley

Sorry that's all I know. I'm my BIOS its   shows uefi by the windows and Linux 
Partitions. If I try to burn a iso  and boot from it and it dose not have uefi drivers it dose  let me boot from it unless I change it to legacy boot. 

So I'm 100% uefi boot is working on both partitions. But my knowledge ends there.  My be its as  you say  the boot repair tools dose not support raid. Thanks

----------


## Zorrothustra

Hi all, I've been trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on an brand new Acer Aspire V3 772 9460. W8 came preinstalled, Installed Ubuntu from USB, but after installation is complete only Windows 8 starts up, no sign of Ubuntu. This is exactly the same machine and problem as Ed Martins post higher in this thread. The difference is I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04

After trial & error & a lot of searching on the forums I followed the steps described in this suggested thread that include the Boot-Repair solution. 

I am stuck at the Boot-Repair "Recommended Repair" since it keeps complaining that I should close my package managers. I have none running, the only program I have running is Boot-Repair from a Live USB Session (as I can't get ubuntu started any other way). Searched around and others seem to have the same problem but could not find a solution to that particular problem. 

The output from the "Create BootInfo Summary" is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7470378

I don't care if I have to reinstall, no data is on the machine yet, but I would like to know how to get it straight this time...

Thanks for your advise

----------


## oldfred

@Zorrothustra
I think lock issue is because you have the extra system partitions. Boot-Repair can handle a separate /boot partition but is not set up to handle anything more like your /var & /tmp. 
You would have to manually chroot and be sure to also mount them, which all the typical chroot instructions do not include, but you must.

Most users just install / (root) to SSD and then /home to rotating drive. I have two / installs on my 64GB SSD, but have all data in data partitions on my rotating drive.

You could try Supergrub just to see if you can boot. That would save the chroot.

http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Main_Page

    Splitting home directory discussion and details:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1811198
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901437
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=%2Fdata

----------


## kareem6

I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS along side with Windows 7. I then, for some dumb reason, deleted the partition I installed Ubuntu on. I had Windows boot issues. I reinstalled Ubuntu and it works perfectly. However, I'm not able to see Windows 7 option on the grub menu.
I followed some steps online to fix Windows boot using Windows 7 installation USB flash drive. From the command prompt I ran:
bootrec.exe /fixboot
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
and these were successful. However, when I ran:
bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
It did some work and found the Windows 7 installation, but I got the message at the end:
The requested system device cannot be foundI ended up getting my Ubuntu bootloader broken after this, but I fixed it using Boot-Repair.
Apparently, the message is because I'm using a Windows 7 installation USB flash drive. I can't actually use a DVD because my Optical DVD Drive is broken.
So *is there any way to get things work properly using a USB flash drive?

**here's my boot info*
Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is not showing any Windows boot files in sda1 which is flagged as the boot partition or in Windows the active partition. So os-prober would not find any bootable Windows.

You are missing bootmgr & BCD and whatever else Windows may have in its boot partition. Boot-Repair cannot fix those issues, but your Windows repair console should?

       Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 

I think some have just copied bootmgr and /Boot/BCD from a repair installer and then since BCD is not correct run the repairs to add the correct entry for their install.

 Win7 forum
http://www.sevenforums.com/

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...32#post5726832

----------


## Zorrothustra

Big thanks to Oldfred !

I've got it working thanks to your suggestion on SuperGrub, though probably not the way you intended... 

Actually couldn't get the USB drive with Supergrub booted on my new machine. Tested it on another machine where it worked fine. Also the Ubuntu-live USB worked fine on the new machine so it wasn't a boot order issue. Couldn't understand, finally tried the magic key: F12. Guess what showed up there: no USB drive but among others there was ubuntu, selected it, Grub loaded and ubuntu starts fine. Should have tried that before...

Anyway I did try the boot-repair again which worked from the installed ubuntu. Followed the programs instructions as recommended through the Terminal but it told me an error occured during repair. The output of the file was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7475276/

Unless there would be a simple solution with minimal risk I think I'll leave it here, the only thing I need to keep in mind is to hit the F12 key at startup, I think I should be able to remember that...

Thanks again Oldfred for your recommendations that helped me out.

BTW: I choose for /tmp and /var partitions on the HDD following several recommendations on the forums on installing with both SDD and HDD. Idea was to try to keep the SSD optimal for as long as possible.

----------


## john-paul51

Hi everyone,

my mother's PC did not boot and showed the famous GRUB rescue message.
It's a common dual boot with W7 (sda2) and ubuntu (extended partition sda3) + 2 partitions for data (1 ntfs on sda5 and 1 ext3 in sda3 too).

I think something went wrong when she tried an upgrade. So there is no option "grub reinstall" in the boot-repair utility and "grub location" and "grub options" tabs are greyed out.

I tried a "recommended repair" with the boot-repair-disk liveCD, but it did not reinstall grub,  I think it only reinstalled the MBR. Now it's trying to boot on windows and get a windows error (need to repair windows).

Here is the boot info I got when I boot on the liveCD again:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7480218/

What would you recommend? 

I am not sure if the extended partition sda3 still contains the ubuntu partition and the other data partition, I need to check that with gparted, but I cannot access the computer easily since we are in different countries...
I think I have first to fix the ubuntu system files, as suggested here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20718...th-boot-repair

Then I would purge and reinstall grub on sda, through the advanced options? 
If I reinstall ubuntu on its partition, it would reinstall grub as well, right?

Thanks for any advice.
JP

----------


## oldfred

@john-paul51
You show  drive full partitioned with fat32 & NTFS partition. 
The Windows boot files are in sda1, which now shows as FAT32, but I thought Windows 7 only booted from NTFS? 
And your main Windows in sda2 does not the the BCD which is in the sda1 partition. And Windows boots from partition with boot flag which is on sda2.

Windows BIOS Boot files:
Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB NTFS boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 

So I do not know if sda1 was changed from NTFS to FAT32 and boot flag moved or how sda1 has boot files, but sda2 has boot flag??

You show no evidence of a Linux partition, so there is no grub to install. Your sda3 is the extended partition and it is fully used by sda5 a NTFS partition. So there is no unallocated space where a Linux partition may have been. So either partitions did not exist or other major changes have been made to system.

----------


## john-paul51

Thank you oldfred for your reply,

I have no idea why there is this FAT32 partition.
And  you're right, at first I thought sda5 and sda3 were separated but it  seems that she tried to repair windows and it erased the ubuntu  partition at some point... then the ntfs data partition (sda5) was  resized to fill sda3.
I will try to access sda5 with a liveCD to  check if I can recover some of her data... then I think I will just have  to reinstall everything.

Thank you for your help!

----------


## maglax

I know this is not a computer running ubuntu, but i ran the boot-repair through a Live disk hoping to fix my grub "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" error. Sadly this tool did not fix the problem. The log file is located here: http://paste2.org/9GLAAanB

I would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## oldfred

I see an error on the CD/DVD which is common but does not matter.

But hard drive looks ok to me? Often an outside of disk error is where extended partition end is beyond end of disk.

Some with very large root has BIOS issues. While the orginal issue was an old BIOS issue with drives over 137GB, we have seen similar issues with newer BIOS systems, but more often on external USB hard drives.
Does BIOS have drive set as AHCI not IDE nor RAID. If no AHCI then Large or LBA.

Then the solution is to have /boot or a smaller / (root) fully inside the first 100GB of a drive and rest of drive as /home or data partition(s).

You do show an old /boot, but looks like you reconfigured to not use it? But grub menu in sda3 still shows that UUID as the boot UUID. As long as grub is booting from sda1 it should be ok.

----------


## Veneno

Hi

I used boot repair, but sadly it didn't fix my boot problem. Could you help me out? This is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506042

I can log fine into Ubuntu, but when I choose Windows Boot Manager it doesn't do a thing... I installed Lubuntu over Ubuntu, and when I had Ubuntu it worked just fine. I'd like it to go back to those good days

----------


## oldfred

When Boot-Repair does the rename, it used to add a new 25_custom entry to boot the renamed Windows efi file. But you do not have that entry?

The Windows entry then that grub finds just loops back to grub as the Windows entry is really a grub or shim file.
Can you directly boot Ubuntu from either ubuntu entry in UEFI boot menu?

Run this and you can directly boot Windows from UEFI menu:
       To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair. 

But if you cannot boot ubuntu entry from UEFI boot menu or one time boot keys you need a rename. There are several alternatives to Boot-Repairs rename. Often better but not as easy to manually rename files yourself. Then you know what changes you have made. And best to backup efi partition. It is not large.


*Systems that only boot Windows from UEFI. Work arounds -Often Sony & HP, maybe others*
A: Manually rename files either bootmfg.efi and/or bootx64.efi : 
Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then booting device or hard drive works also.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13012109

   B:Boot_Repair rename Windows bootmfg.efi. But cannot boot Windows from UEFI only grub 
Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

   C: Edit Windows BCD, one Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

   D: If Description has to be Windows then change UEFI description.
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l " \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"

   E: Some install rEFInd which seems to be another workaround and has nice boot icons.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html

----------


## m8QLJWW

Hello,

I've done a new installation of ubuntu 14.04 along side Windows 8 but now Windows don't boot. I try to use boot-repair but windows does not boot neither.

boot repair returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7509369/

could you help me please?

----------


## oldfred

@m8QLJWW
You ran the 'buggy' UEFI in Boot-Repair. Dell's should not need that, run to undo:
 This is the backup or the original Windows file:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 


   Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)

To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

Then you should be able to boot both Windows & Ubuntu from UEFI menu. And Windows entry in grub menu should work if fast boot or hibernation is off.

----------


## m8QLJWW

Many thanks! It worked for me!!.  :Smile:

----------


## john234

Hello,

Grub isn't loading on a dual boot windows 8 uefi & ubuntu 14.04. This is my boot-info summary:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7535317/

Any help appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

@john234
Not sure what you have. You show a Windows NTFS in sda2 but have a Windows boot loader in the MBR and an efi partition.
Ubuntu has the mount of the efi partition in fstab so it is configured to boot in UEFI mode. 
Neither the efi partition nor the Windows partition show any boot files, is this a script issue where it did not show them?
Windows only boots from gpt drives with UEFI and sda is gpt partitioned. But you do not have system reserved, so I suspect you had Windows on a MBR(msdos) partitioned drive booting from MBR and converted drive to gpt and installed Ubuntu to boot in UEFI mode.
It looks like it may be better to convert drive back to MBR, see if you can get Windows repaired, then reinstall Ubuntu in BIOS boot mode from a gpt partitioned drive.
Or you have to reinstall Windows in UEFI mode, but it wants more partitions. But then I might suggest planning to convert all drives to gpt for consistency. I have two gpt drives & two MBR drives as I have not converted them all yet. But my old XP would only boot from MBR, so even though I have not used XP for a couple years it still is connected and MBR. 

Whatever you do make sure you have good backups.

       Windows convert to MBR
http://blog.paulgu.com/2008/01/06/ho...ive-partition/

            Converting to or from GPT
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
You then need to use gdisk to convert from gpt to MBR
http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html#gpt2mbr

       GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...antages_of_GPT
UEFI Advantages
http://askubuntu.com/questions/44696...y-vs-uefi-help

How you boot installer either UEFI or BIOS for both Windows & Ubuntu is how it installs. UEFI & BIOS are not really compatible and once you start booting in one mode you cannot change to another mode without rebooting.

 Microsoft suggested partitions including reserved partition for gpt & UEFI:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx
Older Windows info on gpt - 2008 updated 2011
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/wind.../gg463525.aspx
Windows technical info on gpt and GUIDs
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/wi...sktop/aa365449
Order on drive is important: msftres
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microso...rved_Partition

----------


## flo10

My Linux Mint based [flawless]server won't boot since i upgraded my BIOS, the UEFI entry for my system just disappeared.

Boot-repair didn't fix the problem, any advice?

Desperately looking for advice  :Wink: 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7548063/

----------


## oldfred

Update to UEFI/BIOS resets most things to defaults. You may have to reset any changes you did before.

But supposedly UEFI saves more settings in NVRAM than old BIOS used to.

Boot-Repair usually posts this. See if you can run it yourself from a UEFI boot.

       sudo efibootmgr -v


http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

----------


## Martin_Duneld

I have an Ubuntu server that's been around for some time and has gone through several upgrades without any major problems. However, after the last upgrade - from 13.10 to 14.04 - the system simply refuses to boot up again. I get a message somewhere along the lines of:

"Disk boot failure. Insert proper system disc and try again."

I tried using Boot-Repair, stepping through the instructions, but it encountered an error. Hoping for some help I post the url to the report here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7545663/

Is there any advanced fiddling I should do?

At the end of the report it says "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sdg1/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!" but I can't find in the BIOS how to do that. I have never had to do that before and its been running like clock for years until now.

Thanks in advance for any help I may get.

----------


## vanic2

Hi, I installed ubuntu 14.04 in vmware and trying to make a multi-boot.
I compiled the linux 3.14.4 kernel, compressed it into a bzImage, copied it to /boot/vmlinuz-3.14.4 and then called update-grub.
Now I can boot the ubuntu 14.04, but linux 3.14.4 kernel is unable to be booted.
The situation remains still even if the boot-repair told me that the repair was successful.
The boot info is as following. 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7549674/
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## flo10

sudo efibootmgr gives me the following (booted from a USB stick with boot-repair-disk):

BootCurrent: 0002
Timeout: 1 second
BootOrder: 0002,0001
Boot0001* Hard Drive    BIOS(2,0,00)
Boot0002* UEFI: Intenso Twister Line 8.07       ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(4,0)PCI(0,0)USB(4,0)HD(1,3f,e8c  fc1,017f2e38)

Is that information somehow useful?
boot-repair-disk also tells me after booting that an EFI partition was found and to check the options.





> Update to UEFI/BIOS resets most things to defaults. You may have to reset any changes you did before.
> 
> But supposedly UEFI saves more settings in NVRAM than old BIOS used to.
> 
> Boot-Repair usually posts this. See if you can run it yourself from a UEFI boot.
> 
>        sudo efibootmgr -v
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## oldfred

@flo10
That should be all the entries in the saved NVRAM that UEFI uses. You seem to only have one BIOS entry and one flash drive entry. Did you turn on CSM/BIOS only mode? You need to be in UEFI boot mode.
But it is only showing hardware, hard drive & flash drive. Usually it adds in the Windows folder & the ubuntu folder from the efi partition.

See post 2101.
I would manually copy grubx64.efi to the EFI/boot folder and rename it to be bootx64.efi.
I think the bootx64 file either is just a hard drive boot, or a way to get to UEFI menu (not sure). But some of the links in 2101 have users manually copying grub boot file & it works to boot grub from hard drive UEFI entry.

----------


## totalnewb2

Please disregard below.  I was able to boot windows 8 by holding esc and selecting the windows HD.
thanks


http://paste.ubuntu.com/7555977/

Hello, I'm completely new to linux and ubuntu.  I tried installing ubuntu from a usb drive to my Asus G750JW-DB71-CA.  This came pre-installed with windows 8 and I wanted to install ubuntu 14.04 along side it. I managed to turn off fast boot in windows 8, and disabled secure boot and enabled legacy bios mode.  But I think I made a mistake when selecting my USB drive to boot.  I didn't select the EFI usb boot version in the boot order first, so I had the fatal error during install "unable to install grub in /dev/sda".  I was able to boot into windows 8, so I entered Ubuntu from the trial version on my usb stick again (but foolishly didn't chose the EFI version) to remove the previous ubuntu install.  Same grub /dev/sda error and now when i reboot it just says insert boot disk, boot error.

I ran boot repair in trial ubuntu, but i still can't boot windows 8.  When I start boot-repair it says EFI detected.  Please check options.

At this point I just want to get windows 8 to boot again.  Then maybe I can try installing Ubuntu again.  I really do need windows 8 running first.  I was hoping to learn about linux as a hobby, but now I'm stuck.

Thanks very much

----------


## oldfred

Unless you cannot boot a flash drive in UEFI mode, do not turn on legacy/CSM/BIOS boot mode. 
Always boot in UEFI boot mode.
And be careful if you attempt to reinstall Ubuntu, that may erase entire system. See link in my signature for Major caution and instructions on a full Windows backup which is essential. And a Windows repair CD or flash drive. 
Only use Something Else and overwrite existing partitions.

If you turn UEFI back on, you should be able to boot Windows from UEFI/BIOS or one time boot key. Windows boot files are shown in efi partition.

First two links in the link in my signature show all the details with screen shots that you should need.

Some other Asus, but yours is newer.
 Asus S46CA Ultrabook Problems with Windows Recovery and grub after dual-boot install with Ubuntu 12.04
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098477
UEFI boot - In order to get into Windows Recovery, I had to hit F9 before GRUB appeared. My mistake was to wait for GRUB to appear, select one of the 2 working Windows options (Windows UEFI loader or Windows Boot UEFI bootx64.efi.bkp) and by that time I was past the possibility to get into Windows recovery system.

  Installation of Ubuntu 14.04 on ASUS N550JV (a Status Report)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208852
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184383
 ASUS Zenbook Prime UX32VD
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag..._ux301la&num=1
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...ok_linux&num=1
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
 Asus X401U notebook
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169462
  [SOLVED] Dual Boot on Asus K55vd SX696H - 8 GB (Solved) EFI
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151394

----------


## cristiano-cortezia

Hi. I did the following sequence since I bought my notebook:

Installed Windows 8 (factory installed actually)Installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (fixed the dualboot somehow I can't remember)Installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (couldn't boot to Windows 8 anymore)Tried to use boot-repair, and failedGot the following boot summary: http://paste2.org/zFszcOvJ

I believe it has to do with encrypted partitions.
Can someone help me ?

----------


## SuperFreak

Getting a error message on Boot Repair says :


```
Grub2 (v1.99-2.00) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 
    514048 of the same hard drive for core.img, but core.img can not be found 
    at this location.
```

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7573332/
I have tried the recommended repair but it ends up with the same error message and same repair being recommended.
Computer boots although a little slowly (SSD 25 sec). I don't want to make any drastic changes to the system as it is working but paerhaps a little tweaking can correct the error

----------


## oldfred

@cristiano-cortezia

Hope you fully backed up Windows. You did the full drive LVM with encrytion install. 
LVM is always a full drive install unless you manually install it to separate partitions created in advance.

Full drive has been overwritten and it is encrypted so you cannot access data. 
Not sure if mounting partition with pass phase would let you use something like photorec or GetDataBack to scan drive for some of your files. I think only your new data is encrypted but not sure.

----------


## oldfred

@Superfreak
You have gpt partitioning and an efi partition. Grub should not be in MBR, unless you installed in BIOS boot mode.
And grub only installs correctly to gpt's protective MBR if you have a bios_grub flagged 1 or 2MB unformatted partition which you do not show.
If you can boot you must be booting in UEFI mode still.
You need to be consistent about booting in UEFI mode not BIOS.
Your 25 sec is not real slow, but it may be trying both BIOS & UEFI. Make sure you only have UEFI boot set in UEFI/BIOS.

----------


## SuperFreak

Only one HD option  is available in the boot menu of my UEFI/BIOS and that is Ubuntu only other options are non hard drive spaces (DVD, USB)
If I use terminal to determine mode I get: 

```
david@MainSqueeze:~$ [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode" 
Installed in EFI mode
david@MainSqueeze:~$
```

----------


## oldfred

@Superfreak
Then you are not booting from the MBR of sda, but from the efi partition on sda. The grub in the MBR is just not used. If you try to boot it, then it may wait to error out as invalid and then go on to boot in UEFI mode?

----------


## SuperFreak

> @Superfreak
> Then you are not booting from the MBR of sda, but from the efi partition on sda. The grub in the MBR is just not used. If you try to boot it, then it may wait to error out as invalid and then go on to boot in UEFI mode?


So is there any corrective action I need to take or is it better left as is?

----------


## Bill Roberts

I used boot-repair, but the link to the encrypted drive is broken.  I'm not sure how to correct it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580948/

----------


## oldfred

@SuperFreak
I would just make sure all the defaults are set to boot with UEFI.

@Bill Roberts
I do not know encryption nor the LVM it uses. But to get grub to reinstall you have to use passphase and mount the LVM so Boot-Repair and grub can correctly see the LVM partitions and reinstall. You also so that you isntalled grub2's boot loader to the PBR or partition boot sector of sda1, you have to always install to sda.

----------


## dfong63

i need help using the boot-repair program.  my situation is, i'm trying to repair the internal HDD of an old computer that has no capability to boot from any external media.  i have removed the HDD and now have it attached as a USB drive, on another linux host machine.  i would like to use boot-repair to repair this HDD so it can be put back into the old computer.  but i want to be sure that boot-repair does not make any changes to the host machine.  is there a way to do this safely?

the host machine also lacks the capability to boot from external media, so running a live CD is not an option here.  i have installed the boot-repair package, and can run it.  but before i click the "repair" button, i need assurances that this won't try to change the working setup on the host machine's internal HDD.

is there some option to tell boot-repair that i only want it to examine the external drive?

----------


## timonoj

Hi, sorry to ask, but I'd like some help to add the missing windows 8 EFI partition to the grub list. It has its own EFI boot I can choose from BIOS, but I'd like it to be listed on the linux EFI where grub is installed, so I can choose from grub always without having to do weird key combos at boot.
This is my config: http://paste2.org/Kd9wPWyK
/dev/sda is a 24GB SSD for Windows cache, can be ignored
/dev/sdb is where all the windows and linux partitions are
/dev/sdc is a USB external drive, which can be also ignored.

Thank you!

----------


## oldfred

@dfong63
Do not run any auto repairs. But you can use advanced mode and choose an operating system and a drive to install a boot loader into. 
You can just do manual grub repairs, it that is all that is required.
 How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gr..._Broken_System

@timonoj
Not familiar with Elementary and what version of grub it is using. I do see os-prober found the recovery partition in sdb3, but not the efi partition in sdb2?
Try this but I do not expect any change. Older versions of grub did not find Windows correctly and only created bios boot entries.
sudo update-grub

Are you booting directly from sdb, or is it really sda? The entries for set root all show hd1 which normally would mean you boot from sda which is hd0 and then switch to hd1?

Boot-Repair says you have secure boot disabled, but grub does have a bug where it will not boot Windows from grub menu if secure boot is on.


 grub-update fails to detect windows bootloader on a uefi system
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...b2/+bug/807801
grub2's os-prober creates wrong style (BIOS) chain boot entry Fixed with 13.10
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1024383

You can try to create your own Windows boot entry in 40_custom. Copy your existing recovery and change all entires & UUID from sdb3 (hd1,3) to sdb2 (hd1,2).

----------


## arodulfo

@YannBuntu: I have never used btrfs in my disks. However, whenever my system is started, it hangs for a while (some 10 to 15 seconds) with just the message "Scanning for btrfs filesystems" on the screen.  :Confused: 
I have googled it many times and got some advises, none of which did convince me enough:
- Remove btrfs-tools from the system (it doesn't seem to fully eliminate the problem)
- Create a symbolic link with "ln -sf /bin/true /sbin/fsck.btrfs" (it seems to be a rough way to overcome the hanging)
- Some other ones, even less convincing

This annoying hanging started to appear after a system upgrade (I can't remember if it appeared with XUbuntu 13.04, 13.10 or 12.04) and did remain with me from then on  :Sad: . Do you think it could be a GRUB problem?
Could using your tool help me fixing it?

 :Wave: Thanks a lot for being there!
Kind regards,

----------


## oldfred

@arodulfo
Have not seen Yann around for a while. Something about job & new baby. I think he created Boot-Repair when not so busy. Better to post your own thread in the forums.
But I found this which has several suggestions.
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questi...ms-at-start-up

----------


## timonoj

> @timonoj
> Not familiar with Elementary and what version of grub it is using. I do see os-prober found the recovery partition in sdb3, but not the efi partition in sdb2?
> Try this but I do not expect any change. Older versions of grub did not find Windows correctly and only created bios boot entries.
> sudo update-grub
> 
> Are you booting directly from sdb, or is it really sda? The entries for set root all show hd1 which normally would mean you boot from sda which is hd0 and then switch to hd1?
> 
> Boot-Repair says you have secure boot disabled, but grub does have a bug where it will not boot Windows from grub menu if secure boot is on.
> 
> ...


I think it's sda, as the other one is an NGFF SSD attached to a separated port. It's controlled by the the intel app within windows, so I think it goes first to sdb2 for the bootloader then to load the cache at sda.
You mean to modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg, correct? I just made the following entry:


```
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.


menuentry "Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sdb2)" --class windows --class os {
        insmod part_gpt
        insmod fat
        set root='(hd1,gpt2)'
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root BA48-68FC
        drivemap -s (hd1) ${root}
        chainloader +1

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
```

Does this look like it will work? Not sure what the drivemap does, I copied it from the Windows recovery environment, and it was aiming to hd0 (while root was in hd1,gpt3). Not sure whether to reboot, as it's a remote connection and won't be able to make any changes until rather late if something goes wrong.

----------


## oldfred

@timonoj
You need to also change UUID to that of sda2 or  7C44-9999.
Otherwise it looks correct.
The drivemap is to switch drives. I know sometimes there were issues with that. BIOS writes boot drive to hard drive and usually the drivemap is used when booting Ubuntu from a sdb MBR when Windows is on sda, so it thinks we booted Windows from sda.
But in your case with UEFI, I really do not know how that works. You boot from an efi partition. And each drive can have an efi partition, but you do not show one on sda, unless it is in the hidden Intel SRT somehow.  So I have not seen info on details on how UEFI enumerates drives for booting, must be similar to BIOS.

Also BIOS & UEFI are not compatible, so there are a lot of internal differences on how they work. Do not know details.

I think if it was me I would experiment with turning off Intel SRT to make SSD a true stand alone drive and install an efi partition and / (root) into it. But if remote and difficult to experiment with, that becomes a lot more difficult.
Usually if grub cannot find an entry, you can get back to grub menu. Not sure with Windows as it used to just toss it over the wall or just jump to the Windows NTFS partition to boot. But with UEFI both Windows & Ubuntu boot files are in the same efi partition?

----------


## idmer

I use boot-repear, but no magic for me, all systems lost with "no bootable device" message in UEFI. Here is my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590858/ Cаn anyone help me?

----------


## fantab

@idmer: Did you turn off 'fast Startup'? Currently it appears that your Windows is not shutdown and is hibernating. Turn off fast startup in Win8. And run chkdsk a couple of times on windows partitions.
You should also disable 'fastboot' if present in Uefi. Disabling 'secure boot' is also not a bad idea.
See if you can boot. If you can't then you will have to re-run Boot-Repair with the option "_Restore EFI Backups_" selected.




> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
> mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot-sav/sda5
> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not permitted
> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.

----------


## oldfred

@idmer 
Follow fantab's suggestions, I would run the undo/restore backups with Boot-Repair. That rename is for those systems that modify UEFI to only boot Windows, primarily HP & Sony. I do not think Acer needs that.

Some other examples of Acer installs.
       How to install Ubuntu for dual-boot with Windows 8 on Acer Aspire V5-551G. Post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176273
Acer Aspire S7 can't install ubuntu - UltraBook erased RAID meta-data
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121187
Added new msata drive post #3
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174844
Acer V5-571P-6815 secure boot off worked Shows Diskpart
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081311
Acer UEFI dual boot trouble: Win7x64 - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 June 2012
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003442

----------


## idmer

I have only UEFI and legacy BIOS options in BIOS. Tryed to restore using  option "restore EFI backups" and in UEFI. Here is the log: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594948/ 
but nothing changes - can't boot any system from both UEFI and legacy BIOS modes


Check on "recomended repair" - now i can boot ubuntu! but windows entery show this error - 



> /EndEntre
> file pach /ACPI(a0341d0,0)/PCI(2,1f)/UnknownMessaging(12)/HD(2,c8800,9600,800a64aa053ae940,8cf1)/File(\EFI\Boot)
> /File(bkpbootx64.efi)/EndEntre
> error: cannot load image.


This is log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7595257/

----------


## oldfred

@idmer
This says you did not run the restore backup from Boot-Repair.
       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 

The restore would change above to
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
The copy that is bootmgfw.efi is really grub or shim currently.

And you have to undo the rename so you can directly boot Windows from UEFI menu, so you can undo this which causes all sorts of issues. You have to turn fast boot off in Windows.

 Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.

It also looks like you have dual video. Do you set which video Intel or nVidia you use to boot with or is is fixed. And is it Intel or nVidia?

Someone posted some UEFI screen shots. Best to have CSM/BIOS off or UEFI on.

----------


## idmer

I only have this option:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ovi20u5h8...2001.42.52.jpg

And I can't boot into windows to unhibernate it.

So how can I undo this renaming?

===========

Just rename it from ubuntu. Replace /boot/ufi/boot/bootmgfw.efi  and /boot/ufi/boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi.  I cant boot windows from GRUB, but can select system by pressing F12 (select boot device menu). Thanks a lot!

----------


## Bill Roberts

If anyone has a Boot Repair Info file for a 14.04 Desktop with an LVM Encrypted root using GRUB that they would be willing to share please send me a private message with the link.  I'm hoping a comparison with my existing GRUB files will yield a clue to my problem.

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@idmer
I would turn off secure boot, it shows enabled.
And select the ubuntu entry and move it to first.

----------


## idmer

> @idmer
> I would turn off secure boot, it shows enabled.


This option disabled, if you chose EUFI it is on, legacy BIOS - it is off




> And select the ubuntu entry and move it to first.


Yes, i know. First entry did not work and skiped to next "ubuntu" GRUB

----------


## fantab

> This option disabled, if you chose EUFI it is on, legacy BIOS - it is off


Then enable UEFI and disable 'Secure Boot'.
If you have "legacy BIOS" enabled then, if Windows was installed in UEFI mode it will not Boot.

----------


## phil the horse

Hello, i have been trying to install 14.04 lts onto a hp all in one desktop machine hp20-2010ea Ubuntu appears to install but the computer will not boot. i have run Boot repair it says there is no bios_grub flagged unformatted partition so i created one and still nothing. Boot repair created a url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7601980. If any one can offer any help i would be very grateful.
Thank you
-Phil

----------


## oldfred

@phil the horse
How did you get grub legacy installed in the MBR? That is very old and I do not think it works with your new system.
It looks like you now have the bios_grub partition. It is larger than it needs to be. 
It should just be 1 or 2MB unformatted with the bios_grub flag.

And then let Boot-Repair run its full uninstall and reinstall of all of grub to purge the bits of grub legacy.
You can install in BIOS boot or UEFI boot, your choice as you now have both an efi partition and a bios_grub partition. Or later you could change.

Many HPs seem to currently have UEFI boot issues as they are hard coded to only boot Windows. So I might try BIOS mode first, then if system works well you can experiment with UEFI boot and configuring it as you know how to revert to BIOS boot.

This was a flash drive, but could be any system.
 Flash drive to boot in UEFI or BIOS - sudodus
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In.../UEFI-and-BIOS

Other HP and the issues they had.

 It seems hp firmware do not allow you to boot anything other than windows. Hence no ubuntu option in the UEFI. To work around it
1) press esc key while booting to access start up menu 2) press F9 for boot devices menu. 
[SOLVED] Trying to install Ubuntu as dual boot on Windows 8.1 desktop HP500
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218154
HP Envy 17  zero brightness, use f3 to change
acpi=off  worked for HP2000
HP Envy M6
http://askubuntu.com/questions/34625...is-not-working
HP Envy - Legacy boot seems to mean either UEFI or Legacy depending on which is found to boot from
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167063
Installing Ubuntu on HP Envy-6  Details of what worked post #11
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123975

----------


## SuperFreak

Boot Repair PPA does not seem to work anymore for 14.04 getting this message on updates
 W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

----------


## oldfred

If you updated and left the ppa in, it also was converted to trusty. There is no trusty version, but if you change the ppa back to saucy it works. The new install instructions have that command now to convert just the Boot-Repair ppa back to saucy.
       Boot Repair -Also handles LVM, GPT, separate /boot and UEFI dual boot.:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list

Only if trusty 14.04, you need a work around to install, Boot-Repair for 14.04 trusty not yet released
 ----------- WORKAROUND 0 sandyd  compiled it
https://launchpad.net/~sandyd/+archive/boot-repair
 ----------- WORKAROUND 1
+ You can download the DEBs packages here: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+a...pair/+packages
+ First install the 'glade2script' DEB, then 'boot-sav', then 'boot-repair'.
+ 
+ ----------- WORKAROUND 2
+ Use Boot-Repair-Disk https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home
+ ----------- WORKAROUND 3
https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1307218
Workaround. Change ppa from trusty to saucy.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12986335
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list
'http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/...amd64/Packages'
'http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/...amd64/Packages'

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks I disabled the trusty PPA and have the saucy PPA enabled now. Seems fine :Razz:

----------


## satrapes

Hello everyone!

I have this following problem.

I had a dual boot set-up with windows 7 and ubuntu 13.10 (Windows 7 installed first) installed in a single hdd which worked like a clock.
I had set it up according to this guide http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/h...using-bcdedit/
and everything worked fine. 
Meaning I would boot in the windows bootloader which had two options one for Linux and one for Windows.
If i selected windows it would boot into windows, while if I selected Linux it would take me to a grub menu that had the options of
1. ubuntu, 2. advanced options 3-4. memtests and 5. windows loader.
When I tried to upgrade into 14.04 everything got shot to pieces and I can't boot into ubuntu.
I get the error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found and a grub rescue prompt.

I have tried boot-repair, easybcd in windows and I don't know what else and I can't get it to work.
My bis is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614543 and a user named wilee-nilee in the irc chat told me that there is a problem because I have grub2 installed in sda2 which is my windows partition.
He implied that perhaps if I delete grub2 the problem will fix.
Can you please help me? Any other information you might need I can provide.

----------


## oldfred

@satrapes
willee-nilee identified your major issue. Grub should never be installed to a NTFS partition. Windows has to have its own boot code in the PBR or partition boot sector, even if a NTFS data partition, it must have that NTFS signature.


Fix for most, a few have other issues, better than windows fix in many cases as it also fixes other parameters:
If win7 use small 'system reserved' NTFS partition instead of the partition where windows was installed for win7
This has instructions on using testdisk to repair the install of grub to the boot sector for windows from Ubuntu or Linux LiveCD.
http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ms:Boot_Sector
You want to get to this screen:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestD...ector_recovery

Or essentially the same instructions:
[HowTo] Repair the bootsector of a Windows partition  - YannBuntu
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926510

The EasyBCD requires you to install grub2's boot loader to a PBR, usually the / or if separate /boot partitions. And with old grub legacy that worked. But with grub2 it does not really fit into a PBR and has to convert to blocklists or hard coded addresses. Then if any grub file inside the / partition moves after update or even fsck, then it stops working and needs a grub reinstall. And EasyBCD is still using an old copy of grub called grub4dos which is is used to chain load to the grub in the PBR.

Better to just use grub2 to boot.

As an upgrade you also have another issue.
       Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found" 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...2/+bug/1289977
You need to chroot &   use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc instead of grub-install directly, so that the system knows that it needs to run grub-install on that drive the next time grub is upgraded.

Boot-Repair has a chroot total uninstall & reinstall of grub that may also work. Or run the dpkg commands while chrooted.

But if you installed grub to the Windows PBR it may remember to reinstall to that. Best to check. The total reinstall may fix it or the dpkg should. Run these after you have booted into Ubuntu, if necessary.


 #To see what drive grub2 uses see this line   - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub

   #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189643

----------


## dfong63

oldfred, thanks for your answer.  i'll give it a shot.

----------


## josh62

Hi,

I'm having trouble doing a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04 on my Toshiba Z10t Laptop/Hybrid. I had previously sucessfully installed Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04 in dual-boot mode however I managed to mess up the install, and as a result decided to go a pure-ubuntu install on the machine. I have disabled Secure-Boot in the Bios, albeit to no advantage.

I do NOT wish to go back to Legacy Bios mode, as I may end up putting Windows 8 back on the machine when/if I source the appropriate Win8 Image for my laptop.

Since formatting the disk, I'm unable to get ubuntu to boot. Boot repair fails will the folloiwng paste:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7621088/

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Josh

----------


## oldfred

@josh62.
I do not see anything unusual in BootInfo. It does look like Boot-Repair did upgrade to signed kernel to allow secure boot to work.
With only one install you will not get grub menu. Normally with BIOS you hold shift key, but with UEFI it often is the escape key to get grub menu to appear.

If you are getting black screen then it probably is a video issue. What video do you have?

Often issues are similar across models, so one of these may have added info that applies to Toshiba.
  [SOLVED] 12.10/64 bit Toshiba C55D-A5146 notebook with Win 8.1 pre-installed (14.04 worked)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216279
Toshiba Satellite P50 model number: P50-A-01E Haswell processor
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163854
Turned NIC (Integrated Network Interface Controller) off and then booted off of USB. Was NOT an issue with any Linux distro just a quirk of the laptop.
 Am now running 13.10 daily and everything works. Also had to stick with EFI boot ON, Secure Boot disabled. Wouldn't boot off of any media or HDD when mode set to CSM.
Another users in same thread used Legacy mode and then NIC worked.
Toshiba Satellite P75 intel hd 4600 needed acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor                               
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161204
How to install Ubuntu 13 dual boot with Windows 8 Ubuntu Studio
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186838
Used jockey to install correct video driver
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188572
Toshiba laptop C850 Windows 7 with upgrade to 8 version -  sudodus
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12606025
 [SOLVED] Can't install Windows 8 & Ubuntu in Toshiba Portege Z930 with explanation how by OP feb 2013
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2114290

----------


## josh62

Hi,

Thanks for that. I'll try some of the suggestions in the enclosed thread and see if it makes any difference.

I'm getting a "Invalid Boot Disk" error after the bios screen indicating that it's unable to boot. It's quite happy to boot to USB, and could boot into rEFInd before I toasted the install, but after formatting and installing Ubuntu I've had no such luck. Is there any way to tell what path the BIOS is looking for in the EFI partition. Is there any special config that the EFI partition needs that the installer might not be setting on the EFI partition at all?

After install I'm not getting a blank screen, but rather a reboot loop with a message similar to what's mentioned above (it displays the message so fast I can't see it completely).

Edit: The error I'm getting is as follows:

Insert system disk in drive
Press any key to continue

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Josh

----------


## josh62

I think I may have found the problem.

It looks like the Z10t has some crappy custom implementation of EFI, that expects there to be both a /boot and a /Microsoft directory present. Simply telling EFI to boot from the /ubuntu system isn't enough.

I discovered this when I had mint on the machine, so I'm going to drop 14.04 back on and see if creating these directories and dropping a mirror image of the "ubuntu" EFI files with the "Windows" filenames solves the problems.

----------


## oldfred

@josh62
You mentioned you had rEFInd as that is one of the many work arounds for those UEFI where the vendor internally modifies the UEFI to only boot the Windows entry.
Some also modify the /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI    to be grub or shim and set default to boot hard drive. Both Windows & Ubuntu seem to add a bootx64.efi.
The expected Windows boot file is in efi\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi, Boot-Repairs fix to rename this to be grub or shim and rename the Windows file and then boot the renamed file from grub.

All the alternatives I accumulated, so far:
*Systems that only boot Windows from UEFI. Work arounds -Often Sony & HP, maybe others*
*A:* Manually rename files either bootmfg.efi and/or bootx64.efi : 
Users who manually moved efi files around see post #6
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101840
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219452
some find this changing this to be shim or grub /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
Then booting device or hard drive works also.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post13012109

*B:*Boot_Repair rename Windows bootmfg.efi. But cannot boot Windows from UEFI only grub 
Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

   Any rename either manually or with Boot-Repair will need to be redone after a Windows update as it will restore Windows files.

*C:* Edit Windows BCD, one Alternative to Boot-Repairs rename of shim.
Some systems work better to register grub/shim from inside Windows - for those that keep resetting Windows as default
http://askubuntu.com/questions/37155...3-10-dual-boot
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
https://coderwall.com/p/vfyqkg

*D:* If Description has to be Windows then change UEFI description.
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l " \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"

*E:* Some install rEFInd which seems to be another workaround and has nice boot icons.
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/secureboot.html

----------


## josh62

@oldfred

Thanks for your assistance on this one. I ended up getting the issue sorted by doing the following:

Completely formatting the hard drive
Installing Ubuntu with the default install, letting it create the EFI partition
Rebooting into the LiveCD
Mounting the EFI partition to /boot/efi
Creating the directories /boot/efi/EFI/boot/ and /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/boot/
Copying the shimx64.efi, grubx64.efi and grub.cfg into both /boot/efi/EFI/boot (renaming shinx64.efi to bootx64.efi) and /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/boot (renaming shinx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi)
After the manual copy, I rebooted and all worked well

Interesting enough, on boot I still do get a "Grub" screen for about 2 seconds but it doesn't actually display anything. Just a thin purple border around the screen with black in the centre, then Ubuntu boots.

----------


## oldfred

@josh62
Glad you resolved it.
Saw another thread with the black screen with border. Grub should not show if only one system, but you seem to get the border but not the menu? Not sure of a solution.

----------


## carlos51

Hi, i have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 in my HP Envy 6t 1200. I replaced the original partition with windows 8.1 for three partitions (one swap, one for the root system, and one for the Home). I left any other partitions that came with  the laptop, as i suspect they contain repair tools and UEFI programs. Everything seems to work fine except that it is not booting into Ubuntu. I have to go through the UEFI system tools to boot the Ubuntu partition. I tried with boot repair but it didn't work. The url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7631644. 

Thanks for the help.

----------


## oldfred

@carlos51
HPs do not seem to want to boot anything but Windows by default.

See post #2153 above.
Since you do not now have Windows you can copy grub or shim into Windows folder and rename it to be the Windows efi file. Then your HP thinks it is booting Windows but really boots grub.

Boot-Repair does this, which should work for you. For others Windows updates may confuse the issue.

 Rename option now under advance choices 

 Boot-Repairs rename copies this /EFI/microsoft/boot/shimx64.efi to bootmgfw.efi
Actual Windows boot file, originally bootmgfw.efi, becomes this:
/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

----------


## carlos51

Hi, thanks for the help, but it didn't work. I run boot repair with the option "Backup and rename Windows EFI files" but it is still not booting. 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7636523/

Regards,

----------


## oldfred

The rename did not occur.
You still have this:
 /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 

Which after the rename becomes this.
 /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi

And the original bootmgfw.efi is really shimx64.efi.

Try the manual rename instructions posted above.

----------


## paul153

I started with a Lenovo S12 Netbook running WinXP. I successfully installed Linux Mint 13 as dual boot. Then Linux Mint 17 appeared, and I successfully installed that as well. I could boot from XP, 13 or 17.

Using Boot Repair, I uninstalled OS Linux Mint 13, used gparted to format the newly empty partition as ext4, and migrated /home there. 

Now Windows XP doesn't appear on the boot menu, only Linux Mint 17 and Windows Recovery Environment. Boot Recovery "Recommended Repair" did not succeed. The report it generated is here 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/7635762/

I would like to recover the ability to boot XP and would appreciate any help. Thank you.

----------


## oldfred

@paul153
Rerun this as script shows XP as NTFS and shows boot files.
sudo update-grub

But it is an old install of XP as it is in FAT32. All newer installs used NTFS which is more reliable. 
You may need a chkdsk on the sda1.

But this does not look correct and may be part of the issue.
       sda3: __________________________________
    File system:       ntfs
    Boot sector type:  Windows Vista: NTFS


/dev/sda3         281,638,912   312,581,807    30,942,896   2 XENIX root

That should say 07 NTFS not 02 Xenix
Use disks or disk utility, not sure what Mint has and change partition type to 07 or 0x07.

Or see man sfdisk, note spaces are correct
 sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sda 3 07

----------


## carlos51

Renaming manually the files worked. Thanks!

----------


## paul153

> @paul153
> Rerun this as script shows XP as NTFS and shows boot files.
> sudo update-grub
> 
> ...


Thanks oldfred, that did the trick.

----------


## Destion_Soto

I'm afraid I've been having trouble installing any kind of Linux since I started trying a couple months ago. I have since stopped attempting to dual boot on my desktop and specifically purchased a laptop in hopes of installing Ubuntu on it. I'd rather not settle for windows here I am.

The laptop is exactly this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834216779
The only difference is I replaced the internal disk drive with this SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226226

I have installed Ubuntu 14.04, but when I try to boot the machine, the screen says:


```
>>Checking media presence...
>>No media present...
```

This lasts a few moments before switching to:


```
Reboot and select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
```

The system happily boots from a USB with the live version (in fact, it refuses to do otherwise when it's plugged in). So I have tried boot repair to get the computer to function. I have tried several times with the default options and several with different options selected. Twice the default options has caused the computer to boot in to Ubuntu... ONCE... The first reboot brings me back to square one.

Boot-Repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7661759/

I am not especially experienced with Linux in general. Hopefully I will be able to follow if you have suggestions D:

Thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

I do not see anything wrong, except it is not showing an ubuntu entry?



```
 BootOrder: 0000,2003,2001,2002
Boot0001* UEFI: Network Card
Boot0002* UEFI: Network Card
Boot0003* UEFI:  USB DISK 3.0 PMAP
Boot2001* EFI USB Device
Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot2003* EFI Network
```

And I thought Toshiba did not modify UEFI like HP & Sony do to only boot Windows efi file. It also looks like you have the signed versions installed which should boot even with secure boot on as grub/shim has the Microsoft signing key.

It does say grub installed correctly as a 0 is no error code.
 grub-install /dev/sda: exit code of grub-install /dev/sda:0

And part of a UEFI grub install is to add the UEFI entry with efibootmgr. Yours is adding shim for the secure boot version.

grub-install: info: executing efibootmgr --version </dev/null >/dev/null.
grub-install: info: executing modprobe -q efivars.
grub-install: info: executing efibootmgr -b 0000 -B.
grub-install: info: executing efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L ubuntu -l EFIubuntushimx64.efi.

You can try re-running the above to see if you get error messages that were not otherwise shown.
To see entries:
sudo efibootmgr -v
sudo efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L ubuntu -l EFIubuntushimx64.efi.

If the -v command shows ubuntu

 You would first type sudo efibootmgr -v to get a list of boot options. Note the number associated with the Ubuntu entry -- for instance, it might be Boot0005. You'd then type sudo efibootmgr -o 5 to make "Ubuntu" (actually GRUB) the default boot loader. (You can specify a set of boot loaders to be tried in order, as in sudo efibootmgr -o 5,1,2 to use 5, then 1 if that fails, then 2 if both 5 and 1 fail.)

Details on efibootmgr commands:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/
Launch EFI Shell from File System Device
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...ace#UEFI_Shell

I might also add another folder in your efi partition /efi/Boot. I thought both Ubuntu & Windows added it anyway, but I do not see it. It is normally a shell file. It seems all systems will boot this entry, so another work around is to rename bootx64.efi. And copy shim into the /Boot folder and rename shimx64.efi to be the bootx64.efi. Then a boot entry for drive may work. You may have to reboot a couple of times for UEFI to register it or directly add it with efibootmgr like above.

 # Both Windows & Ubuntu may provide this shell file in /efi/Boot, not sure of differences.
/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi

My Toshiba is from 2006 and now getting relatively slow. I was thinking of buying a moderate priced laptop and removing hard drive and add SSD just like you have done. And Toshiba was on my short list as those with Sony and HP can only boot Windows and have to do major work arounds. Some with Lenovo complain about a poor UEFI and those with Toshiba seem to have worked?

        [SOLVED] 12.10/64 bit Toshiba C55D-A5146 notebook with Win 8.1 pre-installed (14.04 worked)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216279
Toshiba Satellite P50 model number: P50-A-01E Haswell processor
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163854
Turned NIC (Integrated Network Interface Controller) off and then booted off of USB. Was NOT an issue with any Linux distro just a quirk of the laptop.
 Am now running 13.10 daily and everything works. Also had to stick with EFI boot ON, Secure Boot disabled. Wouldn't boot off of any media or HDD when mode set to CSM.
Another users in same thread used Legacy mode and then NIC worked.
Toshiba Satellite P75 intel hd 4600 needed acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor                               
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161204

----------


## Destion_Soto

Hey, thanks for replying oldfred.

I think the oddest problem I have had is installing Ubuntu works completely fine. It even boots once when I'm done. But the moment I shut down it will no longer boot.

I mounted the EFI partition just to look at it after I did a fresh install. It has two folders, one of which is the BOOT folder you mention with the other folder being ubuntu. They had identical files (names, didn't check differences) except for BOOT, which had BOOT.EFI; Just to test it out I made a full copy of the EFI files and did the boot-reboot to get it to not boot again. Then went into the live CD and replaced the files in the partition with the files I copied. It did not allow me to boot again though.

Fortunately for me before checking to see if someone had replied here I discovered that the BIOS did indeed have a way to use legacy instead of UEFI. I switched it over, did a reinstall and have had no problems booting since. After work I might attempt what you described just for future reference to others and to myself to see if I -can- run with UEFI and dual boot with Windows 8. But for now legacy is enough.

I appreciate your help though! I'll update this tonight with any conclusions I find.

----------


## oldfred

There are ways to force both versions of grub to install. BIOS uses grub-pc and UEFI is grub-efi-amd64 was just grub-efi as package names?

This was for a flash drive but process should work for anyone that wants both UEFI or BIOS on one install. And Boot-Repair can convert a BIOS install to UEFI install if you have gpt partitioning and a efi partition. For BIOS install you have to have a bios_grub partition for grub to correctly install in BIOS mode on a gpt partitioned drive.
Only BIOS installs on MBR(msdos) partitioned systems cannot be converted to UEFI boot.

       Flash drive to boot in UEFI or BIOS - sudodus
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In.../UEFI-and-BIOS

----------


## DanLatimer

Would someone please help me figure out what's wrong with my boot situation? I have a lenovo b570 laptop and have used wubi to create a live usb stick. I then installed ubuntu 14.04 and told it to install clean over everything (format). All I want is ubuntu installed but it won't even recognize my HDD as a bootable device. From what I read that might have something to do with my BIOS not having support for the bootloader installed on the HDD? Here's a url to my boot info, any help would be amazing.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731875/

----------


## oldfred

@DanLatimer
You have what looks like a standard default install in UEFI boot mode with just / (root) & swap.

It looks like original install was with unsigned kernels and newest update is signed kernels.
The unsigned versions only work with secure boot off, but signed should also work with secure boot on.

Have you tried changing UEFI settings to turn off Secure boot?

This is now old, as 14.04 has much newer grub that works better with UEFI.
 How to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo (U)EFI system (tested on S205, B570)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367

Someone with a different model Lenovo, but I think they ended up with BIOS type install:




> Lenovo's  buggy EFI Bios is will not boot from a DVD at all unless you enable 'legacy' (which you can't do because it screws with Windows 8!)
>  The work around was to turn ON 'Legacy' boot mode in the BIOS and turn OFF "secure-boot" mode from locking out Ubuntu), and also make sure to turn OFF 'Legacy' SATA AHCI to ATA.
> Then I installed Ubuntu from a USB stick (because these settings would only boot the Ubuntu installer from USB, but not DVD).



 Another Lenovo solution copy grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi & boot hard drive not any other entry
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12884470

You are not showing a /efi/Boot folder. But you can create one, and copy shimx64.efi into that folder and rename it to bootx64.efi. Then choose to boot hard drive.

Boot-Repair usually shows this. Can you run this from Live installer, should be same list of bootable UEFI devices you see in UEFI menu. Not sure if secure boot on or off gives two different lists or not? But secure boot will only let you boot signed installs.

 sudo efibootmgr -v

----------


## DanLatimer

Thanks for the quick reply @oldfred. I tried the instructions for installing 11.10 ubuntu on the b570 unfortunitely it didn't work. Here's the output from the command you asked me to run:

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0006
Timeout: 1 seconds
BootOrder: 0000,0001,0002,0003,0004,0005,0006,0007,0008
Boot0000  Setup    
Boot0001  Boot Menu    
Boot0002* USB FDD:    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b6ff015a288  30b543a8b8641009461e49
Boot0003* ATA SSD:    030a2500d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b91af625956  449f41a7b91f4f892ab0f601
Boot0004* ATA HDD: WDC WD3200BPVT-24ZEST0                      ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,2)ATAPI(0,0,0)..bYVD.A...O.*  ..
Boot0005* ATAPI CD: SlimtypeDVD A  DS8A5SH                      ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(1f,5)ATAPI(0,0,0)......!N.:^G.V  .T
Boot0006* USB HDD:    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b33e821aaaf  33bc4789bd419f88c50803
Boot0007* USB CD:    030a2400d23878bc820f604d8316c068ee79d25b86701296aa  5a7848b66cd49dd3ba6a55
Boot0008* PCI LAN: Realtek PXE B03 D00    BIOS(6,0,5265616c74656b20505845204230332044303000)  ..................................................  ..........................A.....................

Unforutnitely my bios doesn't have anything in it about secure boot  :Sad: . I've tried updating my bios but it's pretty hard when you don't have windows installed.

Edit: I tried the copy grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi solution and it worked like a charm! Thanks so much @oldfred I was ready to give up and reinstall windows. Not exactly sure why I needed to rename some folders and files on the boot partition but it did the trick! Thanks again!

----------


## arieljt

Hello everyone!

I'm not new to linux but I am to Ubuntu. I've converted my friend from XP to Ubuntu 14.04 today and everything seemed fine,
Everything besides the fact that XP doesn't show up on GRUB. I tried everything I know and i'm asking for your help as he still needs to boot into XP for his work  :Sad: 

This is the url generated by boot-fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737332/

Please help me as soon as possible.
Thank you very much,
Ariel

----------


## oldfred

Windows XP needs three files to boot and it looks like you are missing boot.ini.
       WinXP
/boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM

From a Windows repair console:

 BOOTCFG  /rebuild  # rebuilds boot.ini

But it really is just a text file. If you have to create it from Ubuntu be sure to use an editor that will save with Windows line endings not Linux line endings or else it will not work.

 A discussion about the Bootcfg command and its uses fix boot.ini
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291980
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixthe...airbootini.htm

Mostly about other issues:

 How to fix XP/Vista/7 when the boot files are missing meierfra
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...#post5726832#4

But XP is not supported by Microsoft anymore, so do not use XP when connected to Internet.

----------


## arieljt

Thanks oldfred, it was indeed the boot.ini. I just created it and with os-detect everything worked!

----------


## laos

No Marcio, not yet. Now I do not wanna dual boot, I am content with just running ubuntu just right. I ran out of time to search. and support asus said nothing about anything. I'm just looking for how to install ubuntu. That you did?





> Hi Laos, i have the same problem as you, have you solved this issue?
> 
> Regs,
> 
> Marcio Moraes

----------


## eugenez2

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7756694/
So I have this going for me. Everything was supposed to go perfectly, and Ubuntu loads fine but when I try to log into windows 7 it shows me standard screen about "failing to start due to recent software and hardware changes" with two options to try to repair and to load normally, both end up back in GRUB a few seconds after  :Sad:  I tried googling, boot-repair did not help, in fact nothing at all has changed, TBH I am at a loss... Of course I've got backup at hand but I really want to try Ubuntu on a real machine (Used VirtualBox before)

Thank you in advance for your help!

----------


## Christos_Ch

Hello here!

I am somewhat new to Ubuntu.

I have installed in my PC Windows 7 (64-bit). I later installed Bio-Linux 7 (which is based on Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS), as dual boot  according to the installation guide.

After the Ubuntu installation I booted in Ubuntu with GRUB did the updates and rebooted. After the reboot, i could only boot in Windows. I have tried  to reinstall it, and following many guides from the forums here and in askubuntu but with no avail.

I finally found out about boot-repair, and I downloaded it and installed it using a Live-USB.  After pressing  the recommended repair i was provided with  the following commands:



```
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" dpkg --configure -a
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get install -fy
sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub* shim-signed
```

after entering the third command the terminal returned:


```
zsh: no matches found grub*
```

I pressed in the boot-repair window "Forward" but it keeps telling me: "GRUB is still present. Please try again."

This is the url generated by boot-fix is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766983/

I haven't tried anything in the Advance Options as recommended.


Please I really need your help as I have tried anything I could.

Thank you in advance,

Christos

P.S. I also have tried 2 different realeases of EasyBCD but neither of them worked.

----------


## Streakstar

Hello. I've used Linux (Debian and Mint) before, but my friend suggested I try Ubuntu.
My computer currently has Windows 8.1 on it, and I created some free space on the drive to dual-boot ubuntu. I have successfully dual-booted windows 8.1 and Mint 16 on my mom's laptop, but when I tried it on my desktop with Ubuntu 14.04 and restarted my computer, the grub bootloader didn't appear and windows 8.1 started right up. My friend told me to look into boot-repair. I ran boot-repair on the live cd session and followed all the instructions but it keeps erroring.
Here's the boot-info link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767312/
I recently completely reinstalled my Windows 8.1 a couple months ago so if the easiest option is to reinstall it again I'm easily willing to. The only things I would lose are programs which I can easily download again

Please help me and thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@eugenez2
You have Ubuntu & Windows installed in UEFI boot mode on sda with gpt partitioning. But your sdb is MBR (msdos) partitioned.
Can you directly boot Windows from UEFI menu? Grub really only boots a working Windows and if it was hibernated or has other issues it needs to be directly booted.

@Christos_Ch

    Both Windows and Ubuntu are installed in BIOS boot mode. And it shows you booted Live installer in UEFI mode to run Boot-Repair. You must always be in BIOS Mode.
You have Windows boot loader in MBR, so that is all that will boot. If you boot Live system in BIOS mode and use Boot-Repair to install grub2's boot loader to the MBR then Ubuntu should work.


 @Streakstar
You have Windows installed in UEFI boot mode, but Ubuntu is installed in BIOS boot mode. You can dual boot, but only from UEFI and may have to turn on/off UEFI or BIOS mode to boot system installed in that mode.
Boot-Repair can convert  an Ubuntu BIOS install to UEFI boot mode, just be uninstall grub-pc for BIOS and install grub-efi for UEFI boot. 
Make sure you have Windows fast boot off. See also caution in link in my signature if you want to reinstall Ubuntu.

----------


## Streakstar

Thanks for the quick reply, though I don't quite understand what you're suggesting I do to fix my problem. I first turned off fast-boot like you said, then I opened the live cd again. I looked through the boot-repair options for a bios/uefi option and couldn't find one. I do get the error of "The boot of your PC is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode." But I'm not quite sure what that is asking. I assumed it was just showing that because I'm using the "try ubuntu" live session.
From what I do understand, I need to install grub-efi instead of grub-pc, I went through boot-repair again paying more attention. When I first turn on boot-repair and it scans, it says "EFI detected. Please check the options." and when it installs grub the package it installs is grub-efi-amd64-signed, which seems correct since my processor is a 64x amd processor.
Not sure if anything I've done while trying to fix it has done anything, but if it has, here's a new boot-info file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7768936/

Again, thanks for the quick reply and thanks in advance for any future help.

edit: Something I meant to mention but forgot. When I was going through boot-repair, it seemed to install the grub-efi-amd64-signed to /dev/sda7, the primary partition where my ubuntu is stored. However when I installed ubuntu it asked me to make a 1mb partition for grub, which I did as the /dev/sda5 partition. Not sure if that would be a problem, but I thought it was worth mentioning.

----------


## oldfred

@Streakstar
BIOS and UEFI are not really compatible. Once you start to boot in one mode you cannot switch. And how you boot installer is how it installs. Grub menu then can only boot another install in the same boot mode.

Your UEFI menu should show two entries to boot live installer. One UEFI and one BIOS. Often UEFI is clearly labelled and BIOS may be just name of flash drive or other info.
Only 64 bit version can be booted in UEFI mode. So you must have 64 bit version.

Ubuntu can install to gpt partitioned drives with UEFI or BIOS boot mode. But with UEFI it requires the efi partition and must use the same efi partition as any other installs in UEFI mode. Your sda5 is the efi partition. If in BIOS mode grub must have a unformatted 1 or 2MB partition with the bios_grub flag which is sda5 in your install currently. 

 You do not yet have grub's efi boot loader installed. And it is grub-efi-amd64-signed if you want the signed version to boot with secure boot on. But there is a grub bug where it cannot currently boot Windows from grub menu with secure boot on. But you should be able to boot both Ubuntu & Windows from UEFI menu.

Do not run this Boot-Repair suggestion until we know your have one of  those systems that only boots Windows from hard drive. And some other  workarounds may be better than the one Boot-Repair does.



> You may want to retry after activating the [Backup and rename Windows EFI files] option.

----------


## Streakstar

Thank you so much, the error was staring me right in the face every time I ran boot-repair but I didn't understand it. I was always given the option to boot the cd in uefi or legacy mode. Uefi always seemed to error, but really I just needed to be more patient. So I always used legacy mode. I never paid attention to that part until I tried it out again this morning. I tried in Uefi mode instead and it worked perfectly.

----------


## Christos_Ch

*@oldfred*

Thank you for your response. 
I booted the Live System in BIOS and I run boot-repair. Again after prompting me to type tthe aforementioned third command the terminal still returns the "no matches found: grub". Can you help me?

Edit: I managed to to boot in my installed Ubuntu using the gnu grub of the Live System, and then using insmod, linux, initrd, and boot commands. So I installed boot repair, and again it still the terminal returns the "no matches found: grub*". The Boot info summary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7775190/

----------


## oldfred

@Christos_Ch
If you can manually boot into your system, reinstall grub from there, you do not need Boot-Repair for that.
You can run just the reinstall to the MBR within an install with just these commands:
 sudo grub-install /dev/sda
If any error:
sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
sudo update-grub


But dpkg install often does more.

       #To see what drive grub2 uses see this line   - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc
 sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub


   #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189643

----------


## Christos_Ch

@oldfred

Thanks for your response. Sorry for not answering sooner, butiwas trying to fix the problem. I followed your instructions and I read the thread you linked. 
I install GRUB, but then debconf cannot find it. It is like it is not there.  I don't seem to find any solution to my problem. 

I think I am getting out of topic to this thread, so I will stop. Thanks for your responses and your help.

----------


## oldfred

@Christos_Ch
May be better to start new thread in Absolute Beginners. Post link to new run of BootInfo report.
 Absolute Beginners Section:
http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=326

----------


## jordi11

Hi!

I'm having some troubles with the grub after making a dist-upgrade after changing the raring repositories to use the old-releases server (It updated the grub and messed it up).
I have to say that the linux distro in which I'm having trouble is linux mint 15 (like a 13.04 ubuntu), but as I already used this tool several times with it and it worked, I don't think it's a mint specific problem.

After using the tool several times trying some options I got this URL with the results saying that an error occurred.
http://paste2.org/8Vp5mb3s

sda is the hard drive, and sdb is the live USB that I used to run the boot-repair. The disk uses GPT, in sda3 there is windows 7 and linux mint in sda5. The system uses EFI.

I tried to look up myself the generated log, but I lack any knowledge about the grub config.
Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

Does Mint also use Ubuntu repositories? Not sure if Boot-Repair internally uses the repositories you have set or not.

I thought Boot-Repair has to download from current repositories and everything but 12.04 & 14.04 & 10.04 server has expired.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

You also ran the 'buggy' fix. That is only required on some computers and some other renames may work better.
I would undo it and see if you can boot the Mint entry in UEFI.


 Always say no until proven that you only can boot Windows entry from UEFI menu.
buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]? yes (if any choice fails, please retry with the other)
To undo & to rename files to their original names, you just need to tick the "Restore EFI backups" option of Boot-Repair.

You also show dual video which also has issues. Generally you need a newer nVidia that is in the newest Ubuntu and with Intel the newest kernel & support software as well as Intel video drivers. Newest version may not be new enough for some very new systems.

 Broadwell (future) fix for use with 14.04's 3.13 kernel. Fixes really in 3.15 kernel
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTY0ODY
Haswell improvements thru 2013
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...well_end&num=1

----------


## jordi11

Thanks for the answer.
Mint uses their own repositories plus the ubuntu official ones.

I restored the EFi backups but I keeped having some troubles.

Finally I could log in my system using this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post11308225
And there reinstall grub. I don't know the exact commands, the grub reinstall was done by a IT friend.

He must be tired of doing this according to the tremendous speed at he fixed the problem xD

Also, the problem with the dual GPU is solved. I got the grub problem trying to solve the dual GPU problem.

Again, thanks for your response.

----------


## Special_Snowflake

Hello.

My aim is/was to have dual boot system: Win8 and Ubuntu.

I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on my computer (Acer Aspire S7 391, 256GB SSD) and now my computer doesn't boot from HDD (well, SSD) at all. Here is what I've done:
- I resized disk C: on Windows (there is Win8 preinstalled on this laptop), using some standard Windows tool, and created some unallocated space
- I created Ubuntu live USB (ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso) with unetbootin and started it, then installed Ubuntu; there was some problem with creating partitions (swap and ext4) on unallocated space within installer, so I've done this using gparted and then pointed installer to these partitions
- SecureBoot is/was (during installation) disabled
- UEFI is/was (during installation) enabled.

Installation went smoothly. Unfortunately, after reboot there is only a message on the screen "No bootable device found". I can't boot Windows nor Linux anymore.
Some more info about this system: it seems there are 2 SSD disks here (2x128GB) connected with RAID0 (striped); I had only one logical disk in Windows: C:.

I tried to repair the problem with boot-repair, unfortunately to no avail. Here is info created by this tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991980/ ("Toshiba" is a name of the pendrive.)
After clicking on "Recommended repair" button there was some window with a message to paste some commands to a terminal. Well, it didn't work: there was a problem with installing refind. (Message about EFI partition being not VFAT is bogus; it is a VFAT partition!) Here is output:


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" dpkg --configure -a
Setting up refind (0.8.3-0ppa1) ...
Installing rEFInd on Linux....
The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it....
/dev/sda seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
/dev/sdb seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
///boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 refind
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" apt-get install -fy
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  secureboot-db shim
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up refind (0.8.3-0ppa1) ...
Installing rEFInd on Linux....
The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it....
/dev/sda seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
/dev/sdb seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
///boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 refind
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" apt-get install -y --force-yes dmraid
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
dmraid is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  secureboot-db shim
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Setting up refind (0.8.3-0ppa1) ...
Installing rEFInd on Linux....
The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it....
/dev/sda seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
/dev/sdb seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
///boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 refind
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" dmraid -ay
RAID set "isw_cbadbdeiae_HDD0" already active
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub* shim-signed linux-signed*
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Note, selecting 'grub-gfxpayload-lists' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'pv-grub-menu' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-amd64-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-doc' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-coreboot' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-ia32' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-amd64' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-invaders' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'congruity' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-ia64' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-pc-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'sabily-grub-artwork' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'ruby-rspec-longrun' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-xen-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'espresso-grub' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-i386' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-imageboot' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-firmware-qemu' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-common' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'kde-config-grub2' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-ieee1275' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-ia32-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-coreboot-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub2-common' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-linuxbios' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-ieee1275-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-amd64-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-legacy-ec2' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-theme-starfield' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub2-splashimages' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'wmlongrun' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-emu-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grun' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-legacy' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub2' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-pc-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-yeeloong' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-pc' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-disk' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-splashimages' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-xen-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'fgrun' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-emu' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-ipxe' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-rescue-pc' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'ruby-gruff' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-coreboot-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-xen' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-efi-ia32-bin' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-ieee1275-dbg' for regex 'grub*'
Note, selecting 'grub-legacy-doc' for regex 'grub*'
Package 'grub-efi-ia64' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-yeeloong' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-legacy' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'espresso-grub' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-i386' is not installed, so not removed
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-24-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-raring-eol-upgrade' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-trusty' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-raring' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-saucy' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-29-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-saucy' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-27-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.11.0-12-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'efilinux-signed' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-trusty' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-30-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-raring' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal-eol-upgrade' for regex 'linux-signed*'
Package 'grub' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-doc' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-gfxpayload-lists' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-ipxe' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-legacy-doc' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'shim-signed' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'congruity' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'efilinux-signed' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'fgrun' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-disk' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-imageboot' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-invaders' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-splashimages' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub2-splashimages' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grun' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'kde-config-grub2' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'pv-grub-menu' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'ruby-gruff' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'ruby-rspec-longrun' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'sabily-grub-artwork' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'wmlongrun' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-amd64-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-ia32' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-ia32-bin' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-efi-ia32-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-ieee1275' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-ieee1275-bin' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-ieee1275-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-legacy-ec2' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-pc' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-pc-bin' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-pc-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-xen' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-xen-bin' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-xen-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal-eol-upgrade' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-raring' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-raring-eol-upgrade' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-saucy' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-trusty' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-24-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-27-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-29-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-30-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-generic' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-raring' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-saucy' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-trusty' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-coreboot' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-coreboot-bin' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-coreboot-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-emu' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-emu-dbg' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-firmware-qemu' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-linuxbios' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-rescue-pc' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub-theme-starfield' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'grub2' is not installed, so not removed
Package 'linux-signed-image-3.11.0-12-generic' is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  secureboot-db shim
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  grub-common* grub-efi* grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin* grub2-common*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 15.9 MB disk space will be freed.
(Reading database ... 166310 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing grub-efi (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Removing grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Purging configuration files for grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Removing grub2-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Removing grub-efi-amd64-bin (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Removing grub-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Purging configuration files for grub-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
Processing triggers for install-info (5.2.0.dfsg.1-2) ...
Setting up refind (0.8.3-0ppa1) ...
Installing rEFInd on Linux....
The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it....
/dev/sda seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
/dev/sdb seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
///boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 refind
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/2bc2313e-d15e-41fa-9ea7-30df952ae271" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed linux-signed-generic
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  grub-common grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub2-common
  linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-signed-image-generic
Suggested packages:
  multiboot-doc grub-emu xorriso desktop-base
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  grub-common grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed
  grub2-common linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic
  linux-signed-image-generic shim-signed
0 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 336 kB/3,454 kB of archives.
After this operation, 20.3 MB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic amd64 3.13.0-32.57 [3,968 B]
Get:2 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-signed-image-generic amd64 3.13.0.32.38 [2,512 B]
Get:3 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-signed-generic amd64 3.13.0.32.38 [1,812 B]
Get:4 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main shim-signed amd64 1.6+0.4-0ubuntu4 [327 kB]
Fetched 336 kB in 0s (812 kB/s)     
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-common.
(Reading database ... 165935 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to unpack .../grub-common_2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking grub-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub2-common.
Preparing to unpack .../grub2-common_2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking grub2-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64-bin.
Preparing to unpack .../grub-efi-amd64-bin_2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking grub-efi-amd64-bin (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64.
Preparing to unpack .../grub-efi-amd64_2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Selecting previously unselected package grub-efi-amd64-signed.
Preparing to unpack .../grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.34.1+2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.34.1+2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Selecting previously unselected package linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic.
Preparing to unpack .../linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic_3.13.0-32.57_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic (3.13.0-32.57) ...
Selecting previously unselected package linux-signed-image-generic.
Preparing to unpack .../linux-signed-image-generic_3.13.0.32.38_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking linux-signed-image-generic (3.13.0.32.38) ...
Selecting previously unselected package linux-signed-generic.
Preparing to unpack .../linux-signed-generic_3.13.0.32.38_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking linux-signed-generic (3.13.0.32.38) ...
Selecting previously unselected package shim-signed.
Preparing to unpack .../shim-signed_1.6+0.4-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking shim-signed (1.6+0.4-0ubuntu4) ...
Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
Processing triggers for install-info (5.2.0.dfsg.1-2) ...
Setting up refind (0.8.3-0ppa1) ...
Installing rEFInd on Linux....
The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it....
/dev/sda seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
/dev/sdb seems to be part of a RAID array; skipping!
///boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be
mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting!
dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Setting up grub-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Setting up linux-signed-image-3.13.0-32-generic (3.13.0-32.57) ...
Generating grub configuration file ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
done
Setting up linux-signed-image-generic (3.13.0.32.38) ...
Setting up linux-signed-generic (3.13.0.32.38) ...
Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
Setting up grub-efi-amd64-bin (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Setting up grub2-common (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Setting up grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...

Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version
Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
Installation finished. No error reported.
Generating grub configuration file ...
Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
done
Setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.34.1+2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1) ...
Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
Installation finished. No error reported.
Setting up shim-signed (1.6+0.4-0ubuntu4) ...
Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
Installation finished. No error reported.
Errors were encountered while processing:
 refind
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

As I cannot use my new shiny computer without pendrive now, I am begging you for some help. Your support will be much appreciated.
Feel free to ask any questions and make any requests; I am somehow experienced Linux user (I have been using it since the 90's), but I can't figure out this one.

Thank you.

----------


## oldfred

@Special_Snowflake

Your issue is the RAID as the desktop installer does not have the drivers. And then grub does not install correctly.
They used to have an alternative installer for RAID and LVM, but discontinued it after 12.04 with promises of later adding that back into gui installer. With 14.04 you can now use LVM which is a full drive install and it seems to recognize RAID better but not yet fully.

I do not know RAID, so not sure if any of this helps.

 RAID install with efi, need configfile and grub in efi partition.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190716
http://askubuntu.com/questions/35572...-and-raid1-lvm

With LVM, Ubuntu installs a separate /boot and the efi outside the RAID. You have efi partition inside the RAID and I think I have seen that work as I thought it had to be outside of the RAID for the UEFI to read the drive.

One or two users with dual SSD, fully back up system, break RAID and restore Windows to one drive and install Ubuntu to the other drive. I think Intel SRT can easily be restored, not so sure about full "fakeRAID" type install.

 Acer Aspire S7 can't install ubuntu - UltraBook erased RAID meta-data
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121187

Most do not recommend RAID 0.
       Don't bother with RAID 0 unless you have a specific need for speed without data redundancy, since if one drive goes out, you lose the whole array.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup

User who installed fakeRAID
How to install Ubuntu 14.04 in software RAID 1 with Intel Z87 chipset mobo controller
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229126

----------


## marcasl

Hello,

"grub-efi purge cancelled. Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com"

That's the message I see when I use Boot-Repair to fix the broken boot config on a Windows 8 / Ubuntu 13.04 multiboot HP Sleekbook.

Note: I use Legacy BIOS mode, LVM & a separate /boot partition.
The problems started when I installed Mint 17 as a 3rd choice of OS. That succeded but broke the GRUB configuration. I can no longer boot to Windows 8 or Ubuntu 13.04.

I can boot to Ubuntu 14.04.1 via liveUSB and install Boot-Repair using the 2nd option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair 

Please can you help me repair this?
The new Bootinfo summary file is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039758/

Boy, does UEFI complicate dual-boot on recent hardware ...
Thanks for your help.

----------


## oldfred

I do not know LVM, but have seen user boot with UEFI or BIOS mode with that.
If you decide to reinstall only use Something Else. A major bug that they say is not a bug erases entire system with any auto install or even the "auto" reinstall over an existing Ubuntu. Something Else is only safe way to install.

You show grub in gpt protective MBR for BIOS boot and in efi partition for UEFI boot.

And HPs do not boot anything but Windows in UEFI mode, but there are mulitple work arounds to boot in UEFI mode with HP. Some seem to work better than others, depending on brand or even model.

Your sda6 says 12.10 with kernel 3.5.
From sda6, your sda8 says Secure Remix which is also 12.10 but kernel 3.8 and 3.9.
So not recently updated?

Windows entry in sda6 cannot boot Windows as it is a BIOS boot entry. Even if booted in UEFI mode it cannot chain to Windows with its entry.

Your sda8 shows Linux Mint 17 with kernel 3.13.
Its os-prober is the new version so it shows the efi partition chain, so if Mint booted in UEFI mode it should work, but if in BIOS mode it will not work.
And it says Secure remix in sda6.
But it has the LVM driver so os-prober also found the mapper and shows 13.04 in the LVM. But it also is using sda8  as /boot. That leads to major conflicts. You cannot share a /boot or an install and /boot.

Script used to add the lvm2 driver and show the details in the LVM, but it does not show anything. 

I think you installed Mint into your boot partition for the LVM. Then you have conflicts as different configuration or kernels are in same place. Probably only last install or Mint works?

It may be possible to separate /boot from Mint but that would require a lot of work to copy one or the other and change all the fstab and reinstall grub to recognize new partition. I once moved to a /boot partition, but about two minutes later realized that was not what I wanted and moved the /boot back. This was back with grub legacy and I really wanted a grub only boot partition to chain loader. With grub2 the chainload is not required.

You do show grub in efi partition. Does that boot something when in UEFI mode. And you should always be able to turn on UEFI mode and directly boot Windows from UEFI or from one time boot key. Only from protective MBR can you only boot one system and then have to rely on grub to multi-boot.

----------


## ceciliasp

Hi,
I have a UEFI system that came with Window 8 pre-installed.
I've deleted windows and installed Ubuntu without noticing that I was installing it in UEFI mode.
Now I'm bootin on with CSM mode enabled and I installed a second partition with Mint 17 Cinnamon.
What I see is that when I'm prompted with the booting options I still see the EUFI Windows option.
How can I fix this?
Is it possible to just delete the fat32 (flagged "boot") by running a live usb and gparted?
Would this affect my system in anyway?

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@ceciliasp

If Ubuntu is in UEFI mode you need the efi partition to boot it with UEFI on and CSM/Legacy/BIOS mode off.
But then you may have to turn on CSM to boot Mint.

What brand & model computer. Some only boot Windows entry in UEFI mode, and one good work around if not booting Windows is to copy grub to the Windows boot folder and rename it to be the Windows efi boot file. Then system can think it is booting Windows, but really boots Windows.
       Ubuntu only on HP, recreate Windows folder and grub as Windows boot file
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238714

If only booting in CSM mode, you have to remove Windows folder in efi partition as UEFI will add it to its memory again, then after deleting that folder use efibootmgr to delete Windows entry from UEFI's NVRAM.

 # from liveDVD or flash and use efibootmgr
sudo efibootmgr -v
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/



 GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...antages_of_GPT
UEFI Advantages
http://askubuntu.com/questions/44696...y-vs-uefi-help

----------


## ceciliasp

My computer is a ASUS SC400  i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz × 4 64-b
I'm not running Windows anymore.
I'm only using Ubuntu (which I can run both in UEFI and Legacy Mode) but I would like to use some other Linux distros.
I'm kinda lost.... should I stick to UEFI mode or Legacy mode?
Is there any advantage/disadvantage?

Thanks in advance

----------


## oldfred

Posted advantages above.  

Most newer distributions use grub2 which works with UEFI. But some vendors make it a bit more difficult Not sure about Asus.
Can you directly boot the Ubuntu entry in UEFI?

But this very knowledgeable user has some issues with his Asus, but a different model.
 ASUS Zenbook UX301LAA ultrabook under Linux  - reboot, power issues
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTcwOTQ

It becomes more to try it for a while and see if you have issues or if issues are show stoppers. Then try BIOS mode. You can easily switch if you have both an efi partition for UEFI boot and a bios_grub partition for BIOS/CSM boot. Boot-Repair can walk you thru the process but it is uninstall/reinstall grub-pc for BIOS or grub-efi-amd64 for UEFI. Not sure if Boot-Repair recognizes now that the package name has changed from grub-efi to grub-efi-amd64. I think they changed name as they are working on a 32 bit version, and need two names.

How did you get to this thread? I thought I updated instructions in wiki to just start a new thread in the forum. Better for other users to have your model computer & issue in title so others can find thread & is solved they know what may or may not work.

----------


## marcasl

@oldfred, 
thank you for your reply and the warning about reinstalling. 
The release notes for 14.04.1 mention that but you say the "Something Else" option is still the only safe way to install.

Legacy BIOS mode is the only method of booting that worked when I installed Raring 13.04. 
As you say, "HPs do not boot anything but Windows in UEFI mode". I haven't tried workarounds I see on post #2101
Furthermore I see they are lost after a Windows update.

> I think you installed Mint into your boot partition for the LVM.
Yes. I wanted to share /boot (sda8) across additional installations, but that is not a good idea, as GRUB does not use the /vmlinuz symlink, but finds the most recent kernel in /boot, resulting in conflicts.
A closer look at Bootinfo summary showed that grub-efi and grub-efi-amd64 could not be installed by boot-repair because Raring is not a current release.

However, I was able to grub-install manually after setting up a chroot, without installing new packages.

But first, I moved the files for the recent kernel provided by Mint 17, from the /boot partition to a sub-directory.
From 14.04.1 liveUSB, I exited from boot-repair which I had installed using the 2nd option & I used the boot-repair mount points to prepare the chroot and the grub-update / grub-install commands:

sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg0-vol_root /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root
sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root/boot
sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root/boot/efi

sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root/dev
sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root/proc
sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root/sys

sudo chroot /mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vg0-vol_root

update-grub

sudo grub-install /dev/sda

Those commands restored the default boot to Windows 8 (I'm still in Legacy BIOS boot mode), 
but I have to escape to BIOS and select the hard-drive as boot device before getting to the grub menu.
From there I can boot to Ubuntu 13.04 and Windows 8.

A new Boofinfo is here:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055560/

It looks like boot-repair can't fix that and make the grub menu appear by default, without the Reinstall GRUB option (which will fail again) ?
Most Advanced options, such as GRUB location, are gone if I de-select "Reinstall GRUB".

Is there a manual operation to make the GRUB menu load by default?

The EFI partition (sda2) currently has the 'boot' flag, but I'm using Legacy BIOS mode, so I don't see why Windows 8 boots automatically.
I should first check out this post to ensure I can restore Windows 8 & the EFI partition, if required:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12611710

Thanks for your advice.

----------


## oldfred

@marcasi
If you have UEFI on or if UEFI with secure boot is on, and a HP computer only Windows will boot.
Not sure if you can set it to CSM only mode or not. As it will boot UEFI first if mode is UEFI and CSM.
 CSM - UEFI Compatibility Support Module (CSM), which emulates a BIOS mode 

And Windows only boots in UEFI mode from gpt partitioned drive.
UEFI and CSM are not compatible and once you start booting in one mode cannot switch to the other mode.

Best to not use a separate /boot partition with multiple installs. But if using LVM with encryption, you have to have a separate /boot.

With gpt partitioning the boot flag must be on the efi partition. It is not like the boot flag in BIOS/MBR that specifies which Windows partition has boot files. With UEFI/gpt it really is a long GUID code that says this partition has all UEFI boot files.

----------


## juanbajista

Hello!

I have been running Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 for about a year now, but always had to wade through Windows to get to Ubuntu.  I did some research and found some posts suggesting that I use boot-repair to make it so that my computer would give me the option to go to Windows or Ubuntu from the moment I turn on my computer - something that I would very much like to be able to do.  I followed the directions & installed boot-repair & ran the one-click fix... and my computer will no longer even give me the option to go to Ubuntu!  I guess the information about my boot-repair session is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155097/

Please help!

----------


## fantab

@juanbajista:
You seem to have installed Ubuntu in 'legacy/csm' mode while your Windows is in EFI.



```
parted -l:

Model: ATA Hitachi HTS54505 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                          Flags
1      1049kB  316MB   315MB   fat32           EFI system partition          boot
2      316MB   1259MB  944MB   ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden, diag
3      1259MB  1394MB  134MB                   Microsoft reserved partition  msftres
4      1394MB  241GB   239GB   ntfs            Basic data partition          msftdata
5      241GB   241GB   367MB   ntfs                                          hidden, diag
6      241GB   360GB   119GB   ntfs            Basic data partition          msftdata
7      360GB   360GB   1049kB                                                bios_grub
8      360GB   475GB   115GB   ext4                                          msftdata
9      475GB   479GB   3712MB  linux-swap(v1)
10      479GB   500GB   21.5GB  ntfs            Basic data partition          hidden, diag
```

The 7th parition with 'bios_grub' flag is used to boot Ubuntu in Legacy/csm mode. You already have your 1 partition as EFI... 
So using gparted remove the bios_grub flag from /dev/sda7 and re-run Boot-Repair.

----------


## juanbajista

Hey fantab -

Thanks for the reply.  Please have patience with me as I am new to Linux.  How can I run gparted if I can't access my Ubuntu OS?

----------


## juanbajista

I got some great help from Rod Smith at www.rodsbooks.com.   He helped me get my dual boot working with rEFInd.  Now, I can not  only access my Ubuntu OS again, but I can boot to either Ubuntu or  Windows straight from the opening page when I turn on my computer.

Thanks, Roderick W. Smith!

----------


## atp2

My machine running software RAID-1 won't boot at all, it just sits spits out these errors:


```
Incrementally starting RAID arrays...
mdadm: CREATE user root not found
mdadm: CREATE group disk not found
Incrementally started RAID arrays.
```

All three of my disks are partitioned exactly the same way, like this:


```
sda1, 150 GB, ext4, / (root partition)
sda5,   8 GB, swap
sda6, 842 GB, xfs, /data
```

And then I form a RAID-1 volume for each partition.  Or at least that's the way the machine _used_ to work, before trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1 broke it...

Here's the Boot Repair info about my system:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135727/

Boot Repair shows all three sd[abc]5 partitions as having "File system:  linux_raid_member", which I think is correct.  But strangely, although sdb1 and sdb6 are both "linux_raid_member", sd[ac]1 sd[ac]6 are _not!_  What is going on there?  Is that something I need to fix (somehow)?

I'd hugely appreciate suggestions on what might be wrong or how I can go about tracking it down and fixing it.  Right now I'm kind of lost.

I also posted additional background informations in these two separate threads:
Ubuntu 14.04.1 RAID-1 boot fails with error - mdadm: CREATE group disk not found and
Upgrade to 14.04.1 failed, RAID-1 mdadm, Boot Repair.

----------


## jjer

Hi, 

I used boot-repair in February 2013 to repair issues when installing Ubuntu 12.10 alongside pre-installed Windows 8 on a laptop with EFI. Boot-repair worked without any issues. 

Today I repeated the work installing Ubuntu 14.04.1 alongside Windows 8 (formatting the old Ubuntu 12.10 root partition during the install).

I have described the upgrade in more details in this tread submitted today: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250232

The problem is that boot-repair ended the repair with the following error message: "An error occurred during the repair". 
The laptop now only boots into Ubuntu. (Ubuntu works very well.) When booting the laptop there is a short list of options. The Windows boot option does not work.

I think sda1 (the EFI partition on the harddisk where Windows OS is located) was the active EFI partition before I did the upgrade today. Now it seems that sdb1 (the EFI partition on the SSD-drive where Ubuntu 14.04.1 OS is located) is the active EFI partition?

The boot-repair info before i did the upgrade is here (dual boot Ubuntu 12.10 / Windows 8 worked perfectly): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8701696/. 
The boot repair info after the upgrade is here (no dual boot yet, unfortunately, Ubuntu 14.04.1 only): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8702999/.

Thanks for the help identifying the problem.

----------


## oldfred

@ jjer
If you have a separate thread, better not to post here. 
And better to have a separate thread as few now look at this mega-thread.

----------


## oldfred

@Diegovic
Moved thread here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252044

----------


## lvaro_L.

Hello there, i need your help.
My computer currently has Windows 7 on it, and I created some free  space on the drive to dual-boot ubuntu. I have successfully dual-booted  windows 7 and ubuntu 14.04, but for reasons that I unknow one day when I turn on my pc appear the following text

error : no such partition.
Entering rescue mode...
grub rescue> _
I  look into boot-repair. I ran boot-repair on the live cd session and  followed all the instructions but it keeps erroring. it says (gksudo:6677): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
Here's the boot-info link http://paste.ubuntu.com/9273105/

What can i do? Please help me and thanks in advance!

----------


## YannBuntu

hi lvaro,
your partition table seems damaged, you get an "Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature c345" error in parted.
Boot-Repair cannot help for that. Please open a new thread asking help to fix this issue.

----------


## YannBuntu

*PPA updated.*

Main changes:
- bug fixes
- no more popup proposing to rename Win EFI files. By default, B-R does not rename. Instead, the final message advises to change boot order in BIOS, then, if still booting only in Windows, to use bcdedit in order to make the Windows bootloader boot GRUB.
- blocks the repair if tries to install grub-efi from a non-EFI session
- added an option to disable pastebin upload
- updated the "upgrade grub to its last version" option
- improved Boot-Info report

hope it helps

----------


## sudodus

Thanks _YannBuntu_ for making and maintaining this great tool  :KDE Star:

----------


## zoltan-poloskei

Hello there,

thank you for this gr8 sw!
Anyway I've got a little problem.
I have 3 OSs installed on 2 HDDs:

sda1 W7 Prof,
sda5 ubuntu 14.04
sdb1 WinXP.

The Grub shows up all three of them but it can only start ubuntu.
If I choose Win 7, or XP it only beeps short, but nothing else happens.
With Hirens Boot I can find & start the Win OSs properly.
One-click-repair with Boot Repair doesn't help.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9273192/
Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!
Z
PS.: Please keep up the good work!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair only fixes minor Windows issues. And with 2 drives do not run auto fix as that just installs grub to every drive's MBR.
You do show both a Windows 7 boot bootmgr & BCD in the sdb drive with XP. I would use Boot-Repair to install a Windows boot loader to sdb using advanced settings. Not sure if that is the official BCD or the one in sda1 is. Windows really only boots from one primary NTFS partition  with the boot flag and is the default in BIOS. So when you installed Windows it depends on Which drive was default in BIOS.

You should be able to boot both XP & 7 from grub since both Windows have boot files. 

       Windows BIOS Boot files:
WinXP
/boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
Vista/7/8 (with 7or 8 the first two files are usually in a separate 100MB boot partition)
/bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe 

The partition boot sector or PBR has additional Windows boot code. And specifically says whether to boot with bootmgr or ntldr. Since report shows the XP partition in sdb1 as Windows 7 type, it will want the bootmgr not the XP boot loader ntldr.

You also show you have proprietary DRM restricted software in Windows and it looks like it is in sdb.  Grub used to overwrite sector 32 and then broke the DRM, Then flexnet would overwrite grub and break grub. But now grub writes around it. 


warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.

----------


## zoltan-poloskei

First of all, thank you oldfred for the quick answer!
Actually I've been here "playing" around with linux for the last 2 years, but your solution sounds a bit too scientific for me.  :Surprised: (
I used once the advanced settings of the boot repair (I have to say without to knowing what exactly it means or does) and of course it messed up everything.
So I don't want to make any trouble again...
First I had Win XP on sdb, then I bought an ssd (sda) and installed w7 on it. It worked properly with the choosing 1 of the 2 windows systems (win boot, not grub).
Then I've installed ubuntu, and grub wasn't able to load any of the win OSs anymore.
What should I do now?
_"I would use Boot-Repair to install a Windows boot loader to sdb using advanced settings."_
How can I do this?
Or is it helping me out if I remove the sdb with XP, and then run boot repair with 1 click?
(I use XP extremly rarely so its not a big problem when it could be started in the future only with Hirens Boot.)

Thanks!
Z

----------


## zoltan-poloskei

So I removed the HDD (sdb) with WinXP, booted ubuntu and ran Boot Repair with recommended settings (one click), but my grub is still not able to load Win 7 on sda1, but no problem to load ubuntu on sda5.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9299637/
I have no idea what to do now, since I'm confused with the advanced settings of Boot Repair and no user manual available.  :Confused:

----------


## hannu-kamarainen

Hello,

thank you for the great software that is boot-repair, it has saved me from a pinch before. This time I've got a problem though that boot-repair could not be solve.

Basically I have dual boot laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8, but only Ubuntu is booting.

The options available for booting Windows either only lead back to the boot menu, or briefly display a loading screen (twice) for "Windows is loading files", and then proceeds to reboot the machine, leading back to the boot menu again.

The problems initially started without me taking any specific action, possibly after either Ubuntu or Windows updated itself (although I don't remember doing either explicitly..) and later starting up the computer. And here we are.

Details after running boot-repair here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9299810/

Any input on how to proceed to solve this problem would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, Hannu

----------


## oldfred

@zoltan-poloskei
The issue may be that your Windows 7 boots from sdb or the XP drive. Windows only boots from one drive and if sdb was just XP it would not have the Windows 7 boot sector and boot files.
But you have to look at the BCD which we cannot do from Linux to tell what settings are.
Boot-Repairs's advance mode has opitions to choose an operating system and a drive to install its boot loader into. Install a Windows boot loader into sdb.
Attached screen shot, choose sdb & it may still say Windows 7 since sdb has both boot drives.

@hannu-kamarainen
You have what looks like a BIOS install with grub in MBR and UEFI install with grub in UEFI. And UEFI is more current as fstab refers to the efi partition. So if system is in UEFI boot mode, but not secure boot mode do both Windows & Ubuntu boot?
You also show backup or renamed bootmgfw.efi file which is the Windows boot file. That is often done for systems that only boot Windows. So then grub or shim is copied into the Windows folder and renamed bootmgfw.efi. Then only from grub can you boot a boot stanza that uses the backup or renamed actual Windows efi boot file.

What brand & model computer. If you compare grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi in the ubuntu folder to the bootmgfw.efi in the Microsoft/Boot folder are they the same? If you want to boot Windows rename the bootmfgw.efi.bkp

You also have a lot of old kernels, time to house clean.
        Updates, backups, delete old kernels - TheFu in Forums
http://blog.jdpfu.com/2011/06/24/sys...-for-linux-pcs

   RecoverLostDiskSpace
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
HOWTO: Recover Lost Disk Space - drs305
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122670
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898573

----------


## oldfred

@ all users of Boot-Repair.
Please post new thread, so others may be able to search forum and find solutions.
Include in your title as much summary of issue as you can fit.
Also include brand/model computer and video card/chip if known.

http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=333

----------


## nemo4

Hey,

I tried dual booting Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 (Lenovo y410p) a few months ago and it worked alright for about a week or so, til it started glitching out.
I tried solving this problem with boot-repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair).
The recommended settings didn't help, so I foolishly decided to mess around with the advanced options.
I ticked the option reading "repair file systems" and after this was applied I could no longer boot into Windows.
Whenever I start up the computer it automatically goes to a command line grub. In order to bypass this, I press f12 right when the Lenovo logo shows up. Then I select Windows boot manager from the options listed. This leads me to a blue screen that looks like this: http://woshub.com/wp-content/uploads...bootloader.jpg

I've been searching for ages and have attempted countless suggestions from the web but none of them have worked. 
I think the "repair file systems" setting mucked up the Windows boot configuration somehow. If I boot from a boot-repair USB I see a "repair Windows boot files" option under "more options" but unfortunately it is grayed out and unclickable. 

Please help!
Thanks

----------


## oldfred

@nemo4
Please see post #2217 (one above yours).

Just saw this, you already have a thread. 
Please do not double post same issue in two places.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254754

----------


## hannu-kamarainen

@oldfred:
Thank you for the fast reply. I have made a new thread of my issue with an update from my side in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post13177617

Regards, Hannu

----------


## giotoula

Greetings to all here.
I tried to install ubuntu after windows 8.1 to have a dual boot system, but I cannot access the GRUB. Isntead I boot directly to windows.
If it helps at all, I can boot to ubuntu if I restart (from windows) holding the Shift key pressed and then going to select a device, where I can select Ubuntu and boot.

I ran a Boot Repair with no success, so I am pasting the url after creating a Boot Info Summary here and hopping that you can help me fix this, and I can understand what to do...

http://paste.ubuntu.com/9370722/

----------


## oldfred

@giotoula
Toshiba's now seem to also be one's that internally modify UEFI to only boot Windows. Most popular work around seems to be copy grub's efi files into /efi/Boot and rename to bootx64.efi. The you should be able to set UEFI to boot hard drive. If grub has major update you would have to copy it again or you may have grub version type errors.

Various work arounds:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234019


 [SOLVED] Trouble installing Xubuntu 14.04 on Toshiba Satellite P55-A (UEFI) - file rename
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247186
TRIPLE BOOT (with Win 8.1, Linux Mint 17, Ubuntu 14.04) ON A UEFI-BASED SYSTEM - Toshiba Satellite C55T - rEFInd
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240742
 [SOLVED] 12.10/64 bit Toshiba C55D-A5146 notebook with Win 8.1 pre-installed (14.04 worked)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216279


How did you find this thread. I have updated most of the Boot-Repair sites that still refereed to this thread. The author of Boot-Repair also changed some sites.
Best to start new thread so others with similar hardware or issues can find solutions easily. 
Links here:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
New users area, new thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=326
Install & upgrade area, new thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=333

----------


## giotoula

@ oldfred
Thanks a lot for your instant help. I will try and see if any of these work.

Sorry for posting though. I found this thread here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair as the second External link. I am not very familiar with all this forum procedure so I guess I just posted on a thread I thought I should.

Thanks again.

----------


## eykwek

Hi,
My PC won't boot after I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS over the earlier 13.0 Secure-Remix. All I see is the BIOS boot priority screen with Ubuntu as no. 1, but the system refuses to boot after that.
I tried to use your boot-repair tool and it says that:

Boot successfully repaired.

Please write on a paper the following URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9403308/ 

Can you please help me to solve this problem?

----------


## oldfred

What settings do you have in UEFI?

Install looks normal.
What brand/model computer?

Did you have to run "fixes" before to get the previous version to work?

see this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255684

----------


## aspire_ubuntu

Greetings. I am installing Ubuntu on a Windows 8 machine (removed Windows 8, taken the whole partition), and not getting past the prompt "Reboot and Select proper Boot device".
I ran boot-repair from Ubuntu Live CD.

Here is the paste, any help very appreciated!
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9434561/

----------


## oldfred

What brand/model compter.
Some vendors modify UEFI to only boot UEFI entry with Windows.

Several work arounds. Since you only have Ubuntu you can change its name to Windows (see D: ), you may need to remove existing Windows entry. Both with efibootmgr.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234019

sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l "\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi"

Delete existing Windows entry:
 modprobe efivars
sudo efibootmgr -v

 The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/

----------


## aspire_ubuntu

I have a Acer Aspire M600.
I removed the Windows entry of the boot with efibootmgr.

I also added an entry with the name "Windows Boot Manager" as you suggest.
When I reboot, I see "Windows Boot Manager" in the boot options and I can boot normally.
If I reboot, I don't see the option anymore. If I run efitbootmgr, I can see the boot order has changed and the "Windows Boot Manager" is last.

I tried again, this time I see the entry in the BIOS. I can select and put it first. If I reboot though, the entry is lost.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?

----------


## oldfred

Some Acer have a requirement for passwords?

       Video on getting into UEFI - 1 Min Acer but all Windows 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGiG1oljjZI

 Acer E3 requires UEFI password to allow added settings Post #8
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253311
Aspire E1-522 InsydeH20 Bios unlock -  7 min video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkBFkzOW0A

----------


## giotoula

See this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256429

Hi.

I am one of those booting straight to Windows 8.1 and not booting  grub2, posted a week ago...
I am about to try the following steps (you suggested at that post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238714).




> Since you do not have any Windows you can just create the Windows efi  boot file with the Windows name. Then the UEFI will think it is booting  Windows but really boots grub.
> 
> You will have to recreate in the efi partition the Windows folder, a  boot folder under Windows and copy grubx64.efi into that folder and  rename it to bootmgfw.efi.
> 
>        mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
> cd /mnt/EFI
> 
>    use ls to see if mounted correctly
>     ls -l
> ...



But I have three questions before I make  anything I regret.
1. I am confused with a 1GB partition I find at the start of my disk ( /dev/sda1, file system: ntfs, flags: hidden,diag) and the /dev/sda2, fat32, 100MB partition flagged as boot. As I see at my Boot Info script as well, http://paste2.org/E3HcVyk4, I think the /EFI directories are on sda2. So I want to make clear if I should mount /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2.

2. At the Boot Info script again, I see there exists a bootmgfw.efi file in a Microsoft/Boot directory. Should I just replace the bootmgfw.efi file with grubx64.efi (which I have to rename to bootmgfw.efi) or should I follow the steps referred at the first link and make a Microsoft/Boot directory.

3. It is suggested some times to backup the efi partition. Is it that necessary? Because I cannot find any information I can understand.


ps1. Sorry I making too silly questions, but I am pretty much a noob and I am afraid that I might destroy a nice laptop.
ps2. Sorry for posting here again and not making a new thread but I thought it would be better to continue from where we left. If you suggest it is better I can make it a thread and repost my questions and answers.

----------


## leo34

Trying to fix my ubuntu server using Boot Repair disk:

I chose 'Recommended repair'

"Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS(mappter/userver-root). Then try again."

here is the bootinfo as bellow:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9555899/

----------


## oldfred

@leo34

You are into the 12.04 HWE upgrades. Only original 12.04 or newest 12.04 are supported.

 12.04.5 uses kernel 3.13 and updates to xorg stack
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
Confused about HWE - Hardware Enablement Stack 12.04
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238876
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack





> The Linux kernel in 12.04 and 12.04.1 and 12.04.5 will be supported  until April 2017. But the Linux kernels in Ubuntu 12.04.2, 1204.3 and  12.04.4 are only supported up to the second week of August this year.


So I think your only choice to is upgrade to 12.04.5 or 14.04.

----------


## aniruddha3

I am trying to use boot-repair to repair Ubuntu 14 which has suddenly stopped booting.
But neither the "Recommended Repair" not the "Advanced Options" are present on the Boot-Repair dialog.
There is only one button "Create a BootInfo Summary". I clicked it and the summary is present at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9523824/
Not sure how to proceed... Please help.. Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## oldfred

@aniruddha3
If you look at summary report it only shows one drive, the 16GB flash drive which I assume is your live installer. No hard drive(s) are shown.
Does UEFI/BIOS show a drive? If drive not seen in BIOS, then no system can see it as BIOS reports to operating system what hardware is available.
If not seen, I would double check connections to see if power or signal cable is loose? Or try a different cable.

----------


## thatstheway

Hi -- First off, apologies if this info is already on this thread. My situation is a little odd and I feel as though I could completely mess this up if I used this incorrectly. 

My Ubuntu rig is a Toshiba Portege r100, which has no cd drive, and cannot be booted by external cd or usb stick. Very finicky. So to install Ubuntu I took out the hard disk and mounted it on a Mac over usb, while the Mac was running Ubuntu on a cd. 

Since it won't boot, that's how I ran boot repair: From the Mac, running Ubuntu from cd. 

I know, this is an odd setup. I followed the steps here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) to install and run boot repair, and it seemed to work, but where exactly did it install? In RAM, temporarily? (Now I'm in "Mac" mode, but I'll come back up in "Ubuntu mode," running off the cd, and search the Ubuntu hard drive for boot repair, to see if that's where it went. Update, having done that: No, it's not on the external Ubuntu drive. So wherever is was, RAM, etc., it was just there temporarily.)

Feeling uncertain about the setup, I ran a report rather than doing the recommended repairs, because I was worried that it would try to repair my Mac drive rather than the external Ubuntu drive. Here it is: 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600092/

So, is it safe to perform the above steps and run the recommended repairs? Will boot repair know to repair the system on the external Ubuntu drive, or will it attempt to "fix" the Mac system (and break it)? How can I know, and control this? 

Many thanks!

----------


## sudodus

Hi thatstheway,

1. Is the following specification correct? http://www.cnet.com/products/toshiba...ge-r100/specs/ In that case it is an old and weak computer.

1a. How much RAM is there in the computer? 512 MB, more or less?

See this link about Old hardware brought back to life

2. What's the specification of the  Mac computer? Are the two computers compatible at all?

2a. It seems from pastebin, that the Mac is running in EFI mode, which is not compatible with the Toshiba Portege R100. Is this correct?

3. What Ubuntu did you download and install: version (12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS 14.10)? 32-bit or 64-bit? What is the name of the iso file? The Toshiba Portege R100 seems to lack a PAE flag, which puts some constraints on the the system you can use.

4. How did you make a boot CD/DVD/USB drive? Which tool?

-o-

_I think it should be possible to install a light-weight Ubuntu based system into your hard disk drive, when it is connected to a PC, a portable system_, either using the regular desktop installer, or a special installer for old and weak computers.

See this link

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods

It might also be possible to try some other and ultra light-weight linux distro, for example Wary Puppy, Tiny Core (if small RAM) or LXLE if at least 512 MB RAM.

----------


## thatstheway

Hi sudodus, thanks! 




> 1. Is the following specification correct? http://www.cnet.com/products/toshiba...ge-r100/specs/ In that case it is an old and weak computer.


Yep. And yep, old and weak! But it's been running great on Ubuntu 12.04. 



> 1a. How much RAM is there in the computer? 512 MB, more or less?


Yes, exactly. [Edit, 12/24 (MC, everyone): I forgot that I had upgraded the RAM; it's got 1.25GB, which _may_ explain why it ran Ubuntu 12.04 for so long without a hitch. Apologies for any confusion!]



> See this link about Old hardware brought back to life


Thanks, I'll check it out.



> 2. What's the specification of the  Mac computer? Are the two computers compatible at all?


It's a MacBook Pro 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo running OS 10.8.5 on 2GB of RAM. No, they're not really compatible at all, but they never really needed to be. With the Mac I successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04 back in March 2013 and the Toshiba has been running without a hitch. 



> 2a. It seems from pastebin, that the Mac is running in EFI mode, which  is not compatible with the Toshiba Portege R100. Is this correct?


I don't know, and I just had to google that. How would I find out? Also, confused about the issue of compatibility between the two computers. I've just been using the Mac to... operate on the Toshiba's hard disk. However, if you're saying that the two computers do indeed need to be compatible, perhaps that's the important thing I need to deal with. 



> 3. What Ubuntu did you download and install: version (12.04 LTS, 14.04  LTS 14.10)? 32-bit or 64-bit? What is the name of the iso file? The  Toshiba Portege R100 seems to lack a PAE flag, which puts some  constraints on the the system you can use.


12.04 LTS, and I'm pretty sure it was the 32 bit, but I can't recall. I lost the name of the actual iso file, and it's now on this cd that I can boot from but cannot otherwise "read." Note, again, this was a happy system for almost two years. 



> 4. How did you make a boot CD/DVD/USB drive? Which tool?


Again, this was so long ago, but I'm fairly sure I followed the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto.
-o-




> _I think it should be possible to install a light-weight Ubuntu  based system into your hard disk drive, when it is connected to a PC, a  portable system_, either using the regular desktop installer, or a special installer for old and weak computers.
> 
> See this link
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
> 
> It might also be possible to try some other and ultra light-weight linux  distro, for example Wary Puppy, Tiny Core (if small RAM) or LXLE if at  least 512 MB RAM.


That might be a good idea. It might run even better on a lighter system. But it worked so well, for so long, and had great drivers for my printer and scanner, meaning, it was a good member of the "family." So before I look into lighter systems, I'd like to see if I can repair this one. Any ideas?

----------


## oldfred

I thought you just installed, so issue is that system stopped working?

Install looks correct.
With the Mac connected I would not suggest running the auto fix in Boot-Repair. It likes to install Boot-Loaders to every drive and you do not want it modifying your Mac. Advanced repair can select options to just install grub to one drive which you can try.

But what then was issue?

I doubt you are running full Ubuntu. Unity would not run on that system. My somewhat newer system will install, but Unity is so slow as to be unusable. So I install fall-back or gnome-panel which is the menu system like old versions of Ubuntu. Most do suggest Lubuntu or Xubuntu which may work ok on 512MB, but your video also is older/slower.

----------


## sudodus

> Hi sudodus, thanks! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1. Is the following specification correct? http://www.cnet.com/products/toshiba...ge-r100/specs/ In that case it is an old and weak computer.
> 			
> ...


Well, I'm surprised, but obviously it has worked for you. That is good, and I have learned something. You know what you are doing  :Smile: 



> 3. What Ubuntu did you download and install: version (12.04 LTS,  14.04  LTS 14.10)? 32-bit or 64-bit? What is the name of the iso file?  The  Toshiba Portege R100 seems to lack a PAE flag, which puts some   constraints on the the system you can use.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 12.04 LTS, and I'm pretty sure it was the 32 bit, but I can't recall. I  lost the name of the actual iso file, and it's now on this cd that I can  boot from but cannot otherwise "read." Note, again, this was a happy  system for almost two years. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only use 32-bit iso files also known as 'i386' or 'i686' iso files.

Since 12.04 LTS works for you, I suggest that you try either of these alternatives, all _based on 12.04 LTS_ and supported until April 2017

1.  Precise Gnome Classic Tweaks:

- Either install again (like the first time from the old DVD disk) use fake-pae and tweak it according to its wiki page
- or install it with the One Button Installer according to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI

I'm running Precise Gnome Classic Tweaks in my production computer, an old HP xw8400 workstation, and it plays HD video well (1920x1080-50p), much better than standard Ubuntu with Unity, Kubuntu, and better than Xubuntu (Lubuntu 12.04 has passed end of life).

2. LXLE - 'Lubuntu with extra long time support' - a community re-spin that has developed to an own distro. It is well worth trying.

3. Bodhi - light-weight and fancy desktop environment - a community re-spin that has developed to an own distro. It is also well worth trying.


You should also try _Lubuntu 14.04 LTS_, with a two years newer kernel and also newer application programs. It is also supported until April 2017

4. See this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods


5. It might also be possible to try some other and ultra light-weight linux distro, for example _Wary Puppy_ and _Tiny Core_

----------


## thatstheway

Thanks Olfred!




> I thought you just installed, so issue is that system stopped working?


System was fine for almost 2 years, then (I *think* after an update but I was sloppy and inattentive) it started failing to boot up. Best I learned when booting into recovery mode was "Kernel panic -- not synching: Attempting to kill init! exitcode=0x00000007."




> Install looks correct.
> With the Mac connected I would not suggest running the auto fix in  Boot-Repair. It likes to install Boot-Loaders to every drive and you do  not want it modifying your Mac. Advanced repair can select options to  just install grub to one drive which you can try.


Thanks! That might be worth a try. 



> I doubt you are running full Ubuntu. Unity would not run on that system.  My somewhat newer system will install, but Unity is so slow as to be  unusable. So I install fall-back or gnome-panel which is the menu system  like old versions of Ubuntu. Most do suggest Lubuntu or Xubuntu which  may work ok on 512MB, but your video also is older/slower.


I believe it runs in "Unity 2D," rather than "full Unity." ("Unity 3D?). I think what might be happening is that your newer system tries to run unity, and runs it poorly, whereas mine is so old it doesn't even try, and runs "2D." Really, it's been quite stable and easy to use for many months. I mean, not the best, but certainly very usable! That said, if I can fix my current system, I'm open to trying a lighter one!

----------


## thatstheway

Thanks again, sudodus! 




> Since 12.04 LTS works for you, I suggest that you try either of these alternatives, all _based on 12.04 LTS_ and supported until April 2017
> 
> 1.  Precise Gnome Classic Tweaks:
> 
> - Either install again (like the first time from the old DVD disk) use fake-pae and tweak it according to its wiki page
> - or install it with the One Button Installer according to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI
> 
> I'm running Precise Gnome Classic Tweaks in my production computer, an  old HP xw8400 workstation, and it plays HD video well (1920x1080-50p),  much better than standard Ubuntu with Unity, Kubuntu, and better than  Xubuntu (Lubuntu 12.04 has passed end of life).
> 
> ...


These seem "drastic" in the sense that they involve wiping things clean and reinstalling. Olfred suggested using the advanced options of Boot Repair to just reinstall Grub on the Toshiba's hard disk, and that certainly seems worth a try. I may also try to figure out if a recent update caused this, and if so, if anything can be "undone" around said update. Let me know if you have any other ideas about repairing this current system. If repairing won't work, I'll just wipe the disk clean and start again with something lighter, and I'll look at your suggestions in detail. Thanks again!

----------


## sudodus

Before starting 'advanced repair', please backup at least all your personal data (pictures, documents ...) from the drive.

Oldfred has more experience than I, so it is a very good idea to listen to his advice in general, and also in this case. Certainly it is worthwhile to try repairing the drive, at least some methods that are fairly quick and easy to do.

Beyond the quick and easy methods, repairing can be very time-consuming, so it is easier to make a fresh install and copy back the personal data from the backup.

----------


## thatstheway

> Before starting 'advanced repair', please backup at least all your personal data (pictures, documents ...) from the drive.
> 
> Oldfred has more experience than I, so it is a very good idea to listen to his advice in general, and also in this case. Certainly it is worthwhile to try repairing the drive, at least some methods that are fairly quick and easy to do.
> 
> Beyond the quick and easy methods, repairing can be very time-consuming, so it is easier to make a fresh install and copy back the personal data from the backup.


Wise words. And perhaps this is a topic for another thread, but since you know my setup, I'll ask it here: 

With the Mac running off the live ubuntu cd, and the Toshiba's hard drive plugged in as one external usb drive and a backup thumb drive as another, I can only copy _files_, I can't copy _directories_. Using drag-and-drop in the GUI, I get "Permission Denied" when I try to do that. That's not the worst thing in the world, but I have tons of files to back up, and it's very error-prone to open up every directory within every directory. And of course it's "disorganizing."

Using the terminal, I notice that the user is ubuntu@ubuntu. However I tried 

```
sudo cp -r [source directory path] [desination directory path]
```

 anyway, and I got 



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -r '/media/6e8093a6-b87c-43e8-a9b2-3c1f4944cf97/home/david' '/media/Lexar/movehere'

cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/Lexar/movehere/david/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me': Operation not permitted
cp:  reading  `/media/6e8093a6-b87c-43e8-a9b2-3c1f4944cf97/home/david/.config/chromium/Safe  Browsing Csd Whitelist': Input/output error
cp: failed to extend `/media/Lexar/movehere/david/.config/chromium/Safe Browsing Csd Whitelist': Input/output error
```

Is there any way to get around this?

----------


## sudodus

It seems you have problems with symbolic links to Ubuntu One. I think that service was closed last June. Are there any files in your local 'Ubuntu One' directory (in the source drive)? Can you take care of them separately?

It might be a good idea to use _rsync_ (instead of cp for this kind of advanced copying). The manual page 

```
man rsync
```

 is quite well written - yes, it is a lot of information, but also some good examples.

I often use



```
rsync -Havn source/ target
```

and after inspection remove -n (DRY RUN)


```
rsync -Hav source/ target
```

----------


## thatstheway

Thanks! I ended up just sticking with cp, but taking it piece by piece (as you suggest), error by error, and there weren't many. Looking forward to starting fresh with a more appropriate distro. Thank you sudodus and Oldfred!

----------


## thatstheway

> Well, I'm surprised, but obviously it has worked for you. That is good,  and I have learned something. You know what you are doing


Just clarifying, again, that the machine actually has 1.25GB of RAM. I had totally forgotten that I upgraded this thing. This might make it a _little_ less surprising. ; )

----------


## sudodus

Yes, indeed  :Wink:

----------


## sspencer10

Let me start by saying dual boot was working fine until today. I was having trouble booting to windows, so I ran boot-repair. Now I have no grub menu. Bootup presents me with grub rescue.  Here is my link:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/9673040/
Thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@sspencer10
You have this file. 

 EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
So you ran Boot-Repair to get your HP working as HP only boots Windows. The bootmgfw.efi is really grub or shim as it was copied. Then UEFI could boot grub as it thought it was booting Windows. And you could only boot Windows from grub menu with the bkp... backup file.
Most with HP now manually copy grub or shim into the /EFI/Boot folder, backup bootx64.efi and rename the grubx64.efi file to be bootx64.efi. Then the hard drive entry in UEFI will boot grub and you can still directly boot Windows from UEFI menu if needed.

Not sure if you have current version of Boot-Repair. It has been updated a lot. current version 4ppa29, yours is 4ppa14.

Best thing is to un-rename the Windows file so you can directly boot Windows from UEFI menu. The reinstall newer version of Ubuntu and rename bootx64.efi to boot Ubuntu.
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi   <--- real Windows boot file
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi         <--- grub or shim file.

You also are running 13.04 which is End of Life on January 27, 2014, so you cannot update it. Better to update to 14.04 LTS so you have support.

----------


## sspencer10

I hate to sound so ignorant, but most of what u said went over my head. Could u dumb your answer down a little? What do I rename and how? I can't boot into Ubuntu or windows at the moment. Again sorry for my ignorance

----------


## oldfred

Boot into Ubuntu live installer.
Mount the efi partition, you should just be able to click on it in the Nautilus file browser.
In the efi partition it will auto mount /media/your user name/UUID or label if labelled.

drill down to /EFI/ubuntu
copy grubx64.efi to /EFI/Boot
rename bootx64.efi to bootx64.efi.backup
rename grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi
change to /EFI/Microsoft
rename bootmgfw.efi to bootmfgw.efi.backup (this probably is the same as grub or shim so not critical, you can check size to see which it is)
rename bkpbootmfgw.efi to bootmfgw.efi

You then should be able to directly boot Windows in UEFI boot menu or one time boot key.
You may be able to boot ubuntu thru hard drive entry in UEFI boot menu. But since old version, you really cannot easily repair it.

Do not use any auto install options to install a new copy of Ubuntu. It may erase Windows. Best to fully backup efi partition and all of Windows. And only use Something Else install option where you select the same / (root) partition as your current / and reuse it.

----------


## bilkhan

tried to run bootrepair and didn't fix my issue... also used windows recovery disk, and bootrec bcdedit and would run into various problems as summarized in this thread. http://superuser.com/questions/497780/how-can-i-rebuild-the-windows-boot-files

http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688869/

that is my bootrepair log.  any suggestions?  trying to figure out if the HD is caput or the settings or just out of whack.

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is mostly a Linux repair tool. It only can make minor repairs to Windows.

You moved boot flag from sda1 to sda2. But sda1 is you Windows boot partition and is missing BCD.
You should be able to use your Windows repair disk and bcdedit after you have moved boot flag back. 
Windows does not require the boot partition, but then you must have both bootmgr & BCD in the main partition with the boot flag on it. You have neither in it currently. If found in your sda1, Boot-Repair usually copies those two files into main install. Many Windows users do not know how essential the 100MB boot partition is and delete it along with the boot files.

----------


## garpt01

Worked beautifully for me. I was trying to clean up Grub old kernel entries from terminal and totally mucked up the boot. I burned ISO to a CD from my laptop, inserted, hit recommended repair and 5 minutes later I had a fully functioning machine.
  I wanted to donate $5.00 to the developer (that's really all I can afford right now) but the only PP option available was $10.00. Any secure way to do that?

----------


## oldfred

Can you just not use the paypal account?

http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/



> *HELP THE PROJECT:* Translate, or Donate (Paypal account:boot.repair@gmail.com)

----------


## garpt01

Hi Oldfred,
  I went to the PP site last night and the dev has the dollar amount set to $10.00 default and it is not editable.

----------


## little-gimli

Hey folks,

For some reasons I can't get GRUB working on this computer. I will get into GRUB, but after choosing Linux it can not boot "*Failure: no such device <UUID>*".

There are two volumes: 
Volume 1 (SSD, sda) has Windows 7 successfully installed on only one partition. 
Volume 2 (HDD 1TB from Hitachi, sdb) is splitted into several partitions (/Windows-Data 700GB, /boot 250MB active, /(root) 20GB, swap 8GB, /Linux-Data 75GB).
The SATA-controller is in AHCI mode.
I want to install GRUB on sdb, that I don't have to boot GRUB when I want to run Windows on sda (default boot device).

I am using Linux Mint 17, but tried also Linux Mint 16, installed as Live USB-Stick with LiliUSB. The installation is done with the GUI installation.
It boots into the live mode without any failure, and previously (before upgrading the SSD) I had Linux Mint 16 successfully installed on a third HDD (not build in yet).

I was also trying to fix GRUB with Boot-Repair from USB-Stick. But it will either install GRUB on my SSD, which will boot both Windows and Linux without failure, or "repair" GRUB on my HDD, what will fail again.
I don't want to use GRUB on my SSD. If I want to boot Linux, I will choose my HDD as boot-device, which will boot into GRUB.

Thanks everyone for your help!

*My boot-repair log:* http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636626/

----------


## oldfred

Is sdb an external drive?

There is/was an issue with some BIOS and very large USB external BIOS. They will not boot from beyond a certain point. Similar to the old BIOS issue of BIOS not booting on internal drives beyond 137GB, but seems to be USB and BIOS not working together well.

It looks like you have only used 44GB of sdb1, so it may be possible to move it. But moving NTFS has lots of issues, so have good backups. You must run chkdsk after any re-size or change to NTFS partitions. Then you could have a /boot at beginning of drive.

----------


## little-gimli

sdb is an internal HDD drive.
Even tried it with moving /boot and /(root) at the beginning of the drive, no luck.

----------


## oldfred

Is hard drive then in a caddy not a standard second drive. Some systems will not boot correctly from drives in a DVD slot caddy.

----------


## little-gimli

Nevermind, I found the problem:  I've deactived "Quick Boot" in BIOS and now it is working. Whatever. Thank you.

----------


## jeffjohn2

My problem is with an HP Pavilion Notebook Entertainment v7...  Ubuntu 12.04 runs well on it but start up is problematical.  
Start key never works unless I opt for start-display "esc" key.  I presume this is a way of slowing the boot.  
The BIOS page is very limited so what I seek is a way to automate  Start+"Esc" or to avoid this difficulty.  Has anyone found a work-around or indeed had experience of this?

----------


## oldfred

@jeffjohn2
Are all systems installed in UEFI boot mode or BIOS boot mode. If not the same you can only boot from UEFI menu as the two modes are not compatible and full reboot required to change. Or you cannot use grub menu.
HP also are not friendly to UEFI boot of anything other than Windows. In UEFI mode most rename the hard drive boot entry to really be a grub or shim boot file and then can dual boot in UEFI mode from grub menu.
Issues seem pretty common across all HP models, just different options in UEFI.

       HP ProBook 450 G1 Custom UEFI boot or copy to bootx64.efi
http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=164076

HP to get into UEFI/BIOS menu - escape then f10 as soon as it starts.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=5171079
It seems hp firmware do not allow you to boot anything other than windows. Hence no ubuntu option in the UEFI. To work around it
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227889
1) press esc key while booting to access start up menu 2) press F9 for boot devices menu. 
[SOLVED] Trying to install Ubuntu as dual boot on Windows 8.1 desktop HP500
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218154

http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=164076
HP 4545s Secure boot off, manually copy files.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133796
HP Manually renamed files to make it work.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131886

----------


## weed2

Boot-Repair repaired my dual boot system first time. I was stuck at "File not found" / grub rescue prompt on my 2 drive dual boot up system after I'd tried to boot up with one of the drives disconnected. Many thanks. Have donated.

----------


## Vilsad

Hi,
I am not able to boot to my Lenovo Z570 Laptop after installing ubuntu 14.04.01, I have erased all partitions and done a clean install, no windows, but grub is not showing or booting to hdd, ran boot repair from usb disk because its an efi bios. but have no configure option in bios menu for disabling secure boot or efi. formatted and ran boot repair a couple of times. stuck with this issue since last two days. please assist. my latest boot info is this paste.ubuntu.com/10086744. Please advice.

----------


## Vilsad

Hi,
I am not able to boot to my Lenovo Z570 Laptop after installing ubuntu 14.04.1, I have erased all partitions and done a clean install, no windows, but grub is not showing or booting to hdd, ran boot repair from usb disk because its an efi bios. but have no configure option in bios menu for disabling secure boot or efi. formatted and ran boot repair a couple of times. stuck with this issue since last two days. please assist. my latest boot info is this paste.ubuntu.com/10086744. Please advice.

----------


## Eric06

I had a 2 similar problems recently
- on my Lenovo X230, I had not seen some grub setup errors during the intall : I downloaded 'boot repair' (use google to find it) disk image on another machine and ran the default repair and it fixed the grub configuration, that may be due to UEFI setup
- on my sony Z13 (with a muliple disks raid config) : it had not setup the grub location correctly, I had to redo the install and manually configure the 'where is the boot record), this is not an UEFI machine but it has multiple SSD disks
Hope this help

----------


## Vilsad

@eric
Hi,
I did it already for a couple of times, but still no working

----------


## oldfred

@vilsad

You show ubuntu as a UEFI entry. 



> Boot0008* ubuntu    HD(1,800,100000,628694d7-4fd9-412a-be42-2de200f89722)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)


But many vendors now modify UEFI to only boot by description and the description must be Windows. That is not the UEFI standard.

Since you only have Ubuntu you can rename or add a "Windows" entry that really boots grub or shim.

*d1*:  If Description has to be Windows then change UEFI description.
sudo efibootmgr -c -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"

And hard drive entry still works. You can create a /EFI/Boot folder and copy grub or shim into that folder and rename to bootx64.efi. then the hard drive boot entry will boot grub.

You do not currently have the /EFI/Boot folder, so do need to create it, but do not need to backup bootx64.efi. Standard set of instuctrions for those that may also have that folder & file.

 From live installer mount the efi partition on hard drive, lines with # are comments only:
#Mount efi partition. check which partition is FAT32 with boot flag. Often sda1 or sda2 but varies. Your efi partition is sda1.

sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
#only if not already existing, 
sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/Boot
sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/* /mnt/EFI/Boot
# If new folder created, the bootx64.efi will not exist, skip this command
sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
# make grub be hard drive boot entry in UEFI. If not existing, may have to update UEFI also with efibootmgr.
sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi

Other perhaps similar Lenovo
 Lenovo Thinkpad E531 - turn off locked boot order setting in UEFI
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255746
[SOLVED] Error 1962: No operating system found. Lenovo K430  only boot Ubuntu, rename files
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243715
Some Lenovos comes with a physical switch that enables you to select which graphics adapter to use.
 Lenovo Z510 Laptop & Ubuntu 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232124
Installing GNU/Linux on a 2014 Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Carbon UEFI/BIOS suspend to RAM issue
http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/install...kpad-x1-carbon

----------


## Micky_Ginsby

Hi there,  also tried this software, but was unable to set up a dual boot system (Win XP and Linux). My efforts are documented here:   http://paste2.org/_Ntvg7cnG  Since it did not work, I switched back to the mbr and my old WIN XP boots again.  What have I done wrong?  Kind regards, Mcky

----------


## oldfred

@Micky_Ginsby
Do not know about Mint.
But install looks normal & grub reinstalled without error.
When you say it does not work, what does not work.
Do you get grub menu? If not how old is system and is hard drive newer. Some old BIOS only can boot from first 137GB. So a /boot partition or / (root) partition must be fully inside the first 137GB of drive so all boot files are correctly read. 
If you get grub menu, then is it a black screen or video driver type issue? Or perhaps some other driver?

----------


## mamma2.mamma2

Hello,
A newbie here with my first post. 
I have a dual boot install on my notebook with Windows on hard drive and Linux Mint 17 on USB2.0 stick. Works good with the original usb stick (let's call it "stick A") where I initially installed Mint but it runs a little bit slow. Now I need to clone the install to another stick (faster - usb3.0). Just want to clarify that form factor of the stick is important to me - it needs to be minimalistic because it is inserted all the time into notebook. Before purchasing the desired model of usb3 stick I tried proof of concept by cloning stick A to some random usb 3 stick that I already had. I used imageUSB utility (by PassMark) and succeeded - both sticks work interchangeably. So I went ahead and  purchased the desired stick and cloned the stick A image to it using the same method. The result is that I can't boot it with infamous "Gave up waiting for root device. ... ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/7d6a484e-b66a-48ef-9c3f-4153ecdcd7c9 does not exist ... Dropping to a shell!" message. Then I booted from Boot-Repair CD, did the "Recommended repair" but after the process "succeeded", the system didn't boot with the same error message. Based on the info from my Boot-Repair output (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10176635/) during boot attempt I went into edit mode GRUB ("e" command) and edited this line:

linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic root=UUID=7d6a484e-b66a-48ef-9c3f-4153ecdcd7c9 ro  splash quiet  quiet splash $vt_handoff

to look like this:

linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic root=/dev/sdb1 rootdelay=120 ro  splash quiet  quiet splash $vt_handoff

But it still doesn't boot. Now the same message says " ... ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist ... "
I am wondering if anyone can help me? Thanks in advance!

----------


## oldfred

@mamma2-mamma2
This may be part of issue, but I do not know why you did not have same issue before.
       set root='hd1,msdos1'

If after the error you wait 10 or 20 sec and press enter does it boot?

When you boot, BIOS always reports boot drive to operating system as first drive or grub should see it as hd0. But your entry is hd1. The search by UUID should override the set root command, but it has to search system. And the encrypted sda, may stall the search?

If you can boot, manually edit just the first line of grub.cfg to show hd0. Once you boot then you should be able to run a sudo update-grub and fully correct grub.cfg file.

Change back to UUID as that is preferred. Not sure when booting if drive is seen as sda or sdb? That often depends on BIOS. I had several drives and often just had to experiment with drive order.

----------


## mamma2.mamma2

@oldfred
Thank you for the reply.

When I wait 20 sec after the error message and press enter nothing happens (creates a new line with the same prompt).

I just booted from the old stick A - works like a charm. After that I did boot from Boot-repair and created BootInfo summary for this original installation. I have compared both outputs (failed one - the one I mentioned in the previous post vs this successful one) side by side and see some minor differences but I am not familiar with such level of detail. If you have a minute, please have a look. File:  http://wikisend.com/download/126272/...2__02h01_A.txt

----------


## oldfred

I do not see any difference either. 
But there are some cases where certain flash drives just do not work. Or certain ports on system. 

       pendrive speed tests USB2 & USB3 various brands - user sudodus
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12907085
Includes links to speed tests and lists some that do not work well.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...#Prerequisites
USB flash drives Pendrive lifetime sudodus
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post13199297

----------


## mamma2.mamma2

@oldfred Yeah, I guess it is the thumb-drive issue. I just clean installed Mint on that drive but the same issue re-appeared on boot, just different UUID... Already gave up on it and reverted back to the original usb.   BTW Linux Mint runs acceptably (mostly browsing) off usb2.0 on my system - x64 i5 with 6GB RAM. No lags when navigating through UI, the only complaint is 40-60 sec boot time.  Thank you again!

----------


## oldfred

Linux caches activity in RAM, so with lots of RAM systems is still pretty good. But booting & writing thru USB2 and to a flash drive still are slow.

----------


## chrmntn

Hello,

Hope this is the right forum...

I have upgraded an existing Ubuntu to the latest LTS (14.04) on an Acer Aspire V5 171. After the upgrade the system booted to a grub rescue prompt. I had to manually type some commands (set prefix..., insmod linux, initrd...) then grub gave an error (something with a pointer I believe) and after pressing ENTER I got the Windows boot menu where I could select Ubuntu and boot to Ubuntu (which worked).

After a boot-repair (default settings) the situation has improved, but after starting the laptop I now get an 'Windows Boot Manager boot failed.' error. When I press ENTER I get the grub menu.

I cannot fix this windows boot menu error. Any idea?

Boot-repair log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10270850/

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,

Chris

----------


## fantab

@chrmntn



> Boot files:        /EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi 
>                    /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi


Your boot files got renamed. Run boot-repair again with option 'Restore efi backups' enabled/checked.

----------


## chrmntn

> @chrmntn
> 
> 
> Your boot files got renamed. Run boot-repair again with option 'Restore efi backups' enabled/checked.



Thanks for the reply.

I changed to advanced options of boot-repair, but the option was already checked. Ran boot-repair again, but it did not solve the problem, still have a Windows boot manager error. New log file:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/10272358/

Cheers, Chris

----------


## oldfred

Part of issue may be this:
This is a renamed original Windows boot file by older versions of Boot-Repair.
                        /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi 
This is the actual name of the Windows boot file, but if above file exists it is then really grub or shim to boot grub. And then Boot-Repair created an entry to boot the bkp... file in another grub entry in 25_custom.
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 

Before os-prober found Windows efi file correctly and with many systems only booting Windows by description the above was a work around to boot grub and boot Windows.
But Windows updates would overwrite the bootmgfw.efi, major grub update would not be recopied to the Windows name. And now os-prober in grub finds bootmfgw.efi correctly which would just loop to grub again. So Boot-Repair should undo that, but we cannot tell if bootmfgw.efi is now your original Windows or a copy of renamed grub or shim files. 

You may need to restore this copy, if the restores from Boot-Repair have not worked. Check file sizes and see if you can tell which is which?

 Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html

You do show the old 25_custom entries:


```
 ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/25_custom ###

   menuentry "Windows UEFI bkpbootmgfw.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 7CAC-AF32
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi
}

   menuentry "Windows Boot UEFI loader" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 7CAC-AF32
chainloader (${root})/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
```

----------


## Mator

Hello

I saw a link to this forum after using the boot repair tool so I am writing to you with hope you could help me  :Smile: 

I have a dualboot netbook Acer Aspire One, 32bit processor, with Win XP (sluggish, thats why I decided to try lubuntu 14.04) and it was perfect until I encountered errors with my HDD (/tmp file wasnt ready) and it turned disk to read only. When I tried to fix this I ended up stuck with grub rescue, file system unknown. After trying the repair tool, the log stated the repair as finished, but after reboot grub rescue message did not disappear, just changed message "unknown filesystem" to error file: /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod          not found

grub rescue





here is the log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/10275702/



I am a newbie in linux, but until the problems started I really liked it, so I hope you can help me  :Smile: 
Many thanks in advance!
Mator

----------


## chrmntn

> You may need to restore this copy, if the restores from Boot-Repair have not worked. Check file sizes and see if you can tell which is which?
> 
>  Windows UEFI install should  have backup of bootmgfw.efi here:
> C:\Windows\Boot\EFI\bootmgfw.efi from a working Windows x86_64 installation.
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...ndows-8-a.html



Thanks! I think we are getting somewhere. I found in my Windows  installation indeed the bootmgfw.efi file. In the directory  /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot I found this file as well, and also  prefixed with bkp. The bkpbootmgfw.efi file is the same size as the one in the Windows installation, so this is probably the original file. The /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi file has a different size. So this file is then the grub or shim to boot grub?

What action should I take now? Should I overwrite the bootmgfw.efi in the /boot/efi/... dir with the one from my Windows installation or the bkpbootmgfw.efi?

Kind regards, Chris

----------


## oldfred

@chrmntn
Best to fully backup efi partition, just in case. It is not large.
I would overwrite the Windows efi file /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.
You could try just renaming things also.
But then I expect you will only be able to boot Windows. Confirm Windows does boot ok and make sure fast boot or always on hibernation is off.

Then we copy grubx64.efi (or shim) over bootx64.efi in the /EFI/Boot folder. Then from UEFI the hard drive entry should work to boot grub/Ubuntu.

       From live installer mount the efi partition on hard drive, lines with # are comments only:
#Mount efi partition. check which partition is FAT32 with boot flag. Often sda1 or sda2 but varies.
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
#only if not already existing, 
sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/Boot
sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/* /mnt/EFI/Boot
# If new folder created, the bootx64.efi will not exist, skip this command
sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
# make grub be hard drive boot entry in UEFI. If not existing, may have to update UEFI also with efibootmgr.
sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi

----------


## oldfred

@Mator
Boot-Repair tried running fsck, not sure that it was successful. But I prefer e2fsck.
       #From liveDVD/Flash so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, change example shown with partition sda5 to your partition(s)
#e2fsck is used to check the ext2/ext3/ext4 family of file systems. -p trys fixes where response not required
sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda5
#if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response, also see man e2fsck
sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda5

----------


## chrmntn

@oldfred

Just to be sure, I do the following:


I boot into my Ubuntu installation.I make a backup of /boot/efi directory.I overwrite /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi with the one in Windows\Boot\EFI.I copy /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi or shimx64 (which one is preferred?, first is 934.3K, latter is 1.2M) to /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (overwrite existing file).Then I should boot a live CD (?). This is problematic, because I have no access to the BIOS to change the bootorder. Can I also mount the efi partition from my Ubuntu installation (I know i can, but is it harmful)?I execute the commands given in a shell.

----------


## oldfred

@chrmntn
You should always be able to get into UEFI/BIOS. Some have a setting that also is called fast boot but not related to Windows fast boot. That means it does not check for hardware changes and just starts system. You then have no time or very little time to press key to get into UEFI. I changed mine to fast boot off, but it had a delay timer for it on and later set that to 3 sec so I could get into UEFI if needed. But boot was 3 sec slow. Same for grub, I set it to 3 sec, so I could always change menu but not wait a long time.
You may have to do a cold boot, or full power down, if laptop remove battery and hold power switch to drain residual power. A few have had to remove the coin batter on motherboard, but that also resets all the settings in UEFI you have changed. I took pictures so I could remember on old system. New UEFI listed changes when exiting, so I wrote those down.

Only if you are using Secure boot do you have to have the shim file. Someday we all may need secure boot, but for now it is mostly Windows marketing since it has so many security issues (but are not boot related). 
If you can use Nautilus with gksudo from live installer you can instead of terminal commands.

You can change boot order with efibootmgr, but many systems only boot the Windows entry. That was why Boot-Repair did the rename. But so far everyone still boots hard drive entry. But newer Windows seems to run its efibootmgr/BCD sync to make Windows first in order, just about all the time.

       sudo efibootmgr -v
ls /sys/firmware/efi/vars
The "-v" option displays all the entries so you can confirm you're deleting the right one, and then you use the combination of "-b ####" (to specify the entry) and "-B" (to delete it). Examples #5 is delete:, with Ubuntu you need sudo, others must be at root.
http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb...README;hb=HEAD
http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...and-scripting/

----------


## Mator

Thank you oldfred, it looks that your solution did something, although I  still had the grub rescue screen. After some digging, I was able to  restore Win bootloader and then, when I tried to do this with grub2 too  with live version on USB linux 14.10 (correction, this is the version I  have, no the 14.04), the grub rescue screen changed to "GNU GRUB version  2.02~beta2-15", what I suppose is  good, but I can't see my partitions as before, I can only use commands in console. I tried to boot using commands, but it did not work for me (I used the commands I find from the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238943, the first 3), I got stuck at vmlinuz, I could not find it. Do you think I should boot it this way and then somehow restore grub2 or do you have other suggestions?

----------


## oldfred

@mator
Does Boot-Repair show the contents of your Linux partition now?
You could try the Boot-Repair advanced mode and full uninstall/reinstall of grub2 if partition can be mounted.

----------


## Mator

When in advance options the options for reinstall are greyed (unavailable) - I can't access Grub location, Grub options nor MBR options. Is there a way to make them available?

----------


## oldfred

Then I think it still is not seeing your ext4 partition to know where to reinstall. 
Did the e2fsck finish completely?
Can you mount partition and see files?

What does Disks and then icon in upper right corner, click on Smart Status show?

----------


## chrmntn

@oldfred

Thanks for all the info. I will try to get into the UEFI bios, but first need to reset the cmos, because it is password protected and I do not have the password. So first I need to figure out how to reset the bios, and then will return here to follow your instructions.

Regards, Chris

----------


## Mator

Oh well, my brother did not know I was trying to solve this with non-invasive way, so he reinstalled the whole system, but it works so far. Thank you for your help oldfred, have a good day.

----------


## oldfred

Sometimes a reinstall is a quicker way to fix things.
Just to know that current versions have a major bug on reinstalls and only Something Else option to choose same / (root) partition should be used. Otherwise entire hard drive may be erased.
Of course everyone installing Ubuntu has a full backup of any data or other systems.

----------


## olithered

Is it possible to customise the name displayed on boot?

I have these:
'Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda1)'
'Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda2)'

I should like to rename the second one, since it is the actual Windows and not the "Recovery Environment".

Diagnostic output:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/10654143/

----------


## sudodus

Yes, you can customize it in different ways.

1. Edit the line, which creates the entry in the grub meny



```
sudo sed -i 's#Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sda2)#Windows (loader) (on /dev/sda2)#' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

and run 

```
sudo update-grub
```

This must be repeated every time the file */boot/grub/grub.cfg* is updated (and it will be updated automatically many times)


2. Copy and edit the corresponding entry in the file */boot/grub/grub.cfg* into the file */etc/grub.d/40_custom* (to the end, leave the first lines), and run 

```
sudo update-grub
```

This can be modified to be independent of updates (and I think someone will chip in and describe how to do that (if you want to use this method). I don't remember the details right now.

----------


## oldfred

Copy the  entries from this:
sudo cp -a /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.backup
gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
Copy them to and edit to have only entries & descriptions you want:
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
Then do:
sudo update-grub

When you have those entires working turn off os-prober so it does not find the default entries. If later you want to add entries you can turn it back on temporarily. I just edit 40_custom.


 In /etc/default/grub I added this line for os-prober:
sudo cp -a /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.backup
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true

Then run this:

 sudo update-grub

----------


## dave174

Hi all

Running into a bit of a wall here...

Fedora 21 64-bit. 120GB SSD installation. Installation is EFI. So there is sda1 sda2 sda3. sda1=200MB boot_grub. sda2=500MB. sda3=Fedora LVM.

The EFI partition had `refind` installed as a bootloader rather than grub. But it stopped booting the other day, i.e. upon selecting to boot Fedora it would come to a black screen.

Tried booting into a Fedora live CD. Chroot into the OS and try to install grub with no luck. Then got ancy and deleted the sda1 partition contents.

Sda1 has now been reset to boot_grub flag with disk type "No Formatting". Sda2 is no flag but Ext4 disk type.

Boot-Repair seems to run okay on automatic mode. But then it breaks stating:




> Please enable a repository containing the [linux-generic] packages in the software sources of Fedora release 21 (Twenty (mapper/fedora-root). Then try again.


Not sure what to add as a source here. Is a source necessary? Is there a way around this? This message does not seem to come up in a forum or web search.

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

I do not know Fedora, nor LVM.

But you must be careful to boot installer or Boot-Repair in UEFI mode. And with LVM do not attempt auto fix, use advanced mode. If you have any system folders beside / & /boot as separate partitions Boot-Repair will not work.
It may be looking for source for BIOS boot version of grub. It seems you converted the efi partition to the blank bios_grub partition.
You need to format that back to FAT32 with the boot flag so efi boot files can be installed into it. Unless you want to convert to BIOS boot?

And with Boot-Repair you need to fully uninstall grub-pc & reinstall grub-efi-amd64 if Fedora using same versions as Ubuntu. Boot-Repair normally mounts & finds the repositories for Ubuntu so it can download grub and anything else it needs. You of course also need Internet working. Not sure what you do with Fedora.

Others with LVM & encrypted installs with Ubuntu  have had issues with Boot-Repair. Not sure if just not unencrypting first or if not correctly mounting LVM.
Probably best to make sure you have lvm2 driver installed in your live version and  manually mount the LVM. 
Then Boot-Repair may work, if not you have to chroot into your install from live media and update from that. Not sure if Boot-Repair knows anything about rEFInd, so do not expect it to resolve any issues with it.

----------


## cyril-auburtin

I've ran boot-repair but it gives multiple windows boot entry, that all do the same, I'd like to delete those redundant entries 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/10740414/

----------


## jeremy-lansman

Good evening, night, morning or day where every you are on the planet.    Help.  I need boot-repair hand holding.  
My laptop was stolen.  Bad, indeed.   But the work into setting up the hard drive is worth so much more.   Sorry for the long story.  I have a deja-dup backup from the mount point /.  I got a new USB drive, hoping to install a portable version of my drive on it until I buy a new computer.  I tried to install Ubuntu and then restore on a Macbook Pro.  Did not work.  I borrowed a friends very inexpensive laptop.  I got a Ubuntu boot USB drive, so that worked well.  I tried restore my system, but it bombs, presumably when it over writes a critical OS file.  So I copied the directories [cp -arvup] that did not restore (not /boot).  It gets to the splash screen and then some, but hangs.  I got a boot-repair DVD +RW that boots and sees the USB drive.  But when I run Boot-Repair it sees the USB drive as a removable disk, I click on the top button, but then it asks me to enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (sdb1).  I can edit /etc/apt/sources.list but i don't know what to put in there.  Meanwhile, I am very unsure this boot-repair is the fix I need.   I am learning a lot about the soon to be retired Upstart startup stuff, but don't know enough.  So it seems.  If I spend more time at this, it will be a weak week.   It takes about 18 hours to copy the 320 or so GB I have from the backup to another location.  Each attempt is about one day.  Sigh.

----------


## oldfred

@cyril-auburtin
 I think you have the standard entries. You can delete older kernels, but I like to keep one older one just in case. You can manually edit which scripts run and only manually copy the boot stanzas you want into 40_custom.
       How to: Create a Customized GRUB2 Screen that is Maintenance Free.- Cavsfan
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...tomGrub2Screen
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076205

----------


## oldfred

@jeremy-lansman
Not sure what you want, most backups really only work when restored to same system.
And running Boot-Repair may overwrite some of your friend's configuration. Hope he has good backups.
18 hours seems terribly long.

The USB drive should be seen as a removeable drive. I think then Boot-Repair does write grub to MBR of external drive, not modifying internal drive. But if not seen as external it will just install one copy of grub to every drive.

You should not have to edit sources, if you have an Internet connect and use the same sources as your install. 

Post link to Summary report from Boot-Repair.

Apple Mac use UEFI and are a lot different. A standard PC install will be very difficult to use on a Mac.

I do not use deja-dup, so do not know how or what has been backed up. Often those are compressed files that would not be directly usable. I only backup up my data, mostly /home and data partitions and assume I will reinstall Ubuntu, so I do not backup / (root).

----------


## jeremy-lansman

@Oldfred.   Good morning and thank you.
Ah, yes.  Restored backups may not work well in different hardware, but last time I moved an Ubuntu drive to a new machine it worked pretty well.  Unlike Windows, it just booted and made me happy.  Yet another reason to drink another cup of Linux.  What I want is something like that to happen via deja-dup restore.  OK, I have learned.  Keep another drive around, and use DD copy for that emergency restore.  Next time.

My friends laptop is unmolested by boot-repair.  Yes, I took a risk.   Boot-repair asks if /dev/sdx is removable, and limits its activity.  At  least on that windows laptop.  Still, it was a risk.  The Boot-Repair  live disk seems to be much much better running on the 1 GB RAM laptop  than the regular Ubuntu live DVD.  Boot-Repair live DVD actually can be  used.   So, I copied the boot repair report to USB.  I will paste it  here.

My friends laptop is USB 2.0 only, not 3.0.  So, copies from one USB drive to another can take a long while.  On that laptop I can boot to my Ubuntu emergency USB OS, or a live Ubuntu DVD, or Windows 7.  It is ok, even if slow.

Deja dup did capture everything.  The first attempt brought up the old messy desktop, but a lot of applications were missing.  One example?  Google Earth.  Wow, GE was not an easy install into Ubuntu 14.04.  I need GE for some occasional work.  It uses a bunch of libraries that the Ubuntu creators have removed, so it can be a lot of work getting it to run post update.  Having got the new USB main working drive to boot, and seeing that a lot of files were not restored I restored my old deja-dup stuff to a temp subdirectory on the 3 TB drive.  All seems to be there.  I thought, good.  Lets try copying important subdirectories to the new working USB drive. I did not copy everything.  For example, I left /boot alone.  CP included use of the -p option to keep attributes of the old stuff when copied into the new working drive.  So owners and permissionsof files should not have changed from what they were on the old machine.  However, after I finished, the new working drive failed to boot to Ubuntu.  

Ok oldfred.  Thank you much for looking at this.  If you ever want help with tv reception, or long wifi radio links, don't hesitate to ask me.  Here is what shows on the laptop post boot repair.
**********
The last thing Boot-Repair says is, "Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (sdb1). Then try again."
I can edit sources.list but what do I insert?  Any ideas?
***********************
I get the below by just selecting information, rather than to actually do something
***********************
Please write on a paper the following URL:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/10748940/


If you are experiencing boot issues, indicate this URL to people who help you. For example on forums or via email.
***********************
The below is a log of a repair attempt.   I will chop that down later to not jam the forum with a lot of stuff.


```
***********************
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-info 2015-04-05__16h55 ===================
boot-info version : 4ppa14
boot-sav version : 4ppa14
glade2script version : 3.2.2~ppa47~saucy
boot-sav-extra version : 4ppa14
File descriptor 9 (/proc/1203/mounts) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 2761: /bin/sh
No volume groups found
boot-info is executed in live-session (Boot-Repair-Disk 64bit 29nov2014, trusty, Ubuntu, x86_64)
ls: cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
file=/cdrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --

=================== os-prober:tu
/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
/dev/sdb1:Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (14.04):Ubuntu:linux

=================== blkid:
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda1: UUID="DACEB107CEB0DCC7" TYPE="ntfs"
/dev/sr0: LABEL="Boot-Repair-Disk 64bit" TYPE="iso9660"
/dev/sdb1: UUID="9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/sdb5: UUID="99f7227e-8797-4b2c-845d-983946405e0a" TYPE="swap"
/dev/zram0: UUID="9483121f-0b6e-4ce3-9b07-d5ec31b24510" TYPE="swap"
/dev/zram1: UUID="77f2dfe2-e741-4005-93bf-0504a34f6ea0" TYPE="swap"


2 disks with OS, 2 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 1 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.

Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary.
DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently.

=================== /media/lubuntu/9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        4096 Jul 23  2014 grub.d
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9424 Apr 11  2014 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6058 Apr 10  2014 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11608 Apr 11  2014 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10412 Apr 11  2014 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1992 Mar 12  2014 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 Apr 11  2014 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1416 Apr 11  2014 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Apr 11  2014 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Apr 11  2014 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Apr 11  2014 README




=================== /media/lubuntu/9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"




=================== sdb1recordfail=1/grub/grubenv :
recordfail=1



=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
This live-session is not in EFI-mode.
SecureBoot maybe enabled.


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1    : sda,    not-sepboot,    no-grubenv    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    32,    no-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    part-has-no-fstab,    part-has-no-fstab,    no-nt,    haswinload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    bootmgr,    is-winboot,    nopakmgr,    nogrubinstall,    no---usr,    part-has-no-fstab,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sdb1    : sdb,    not-sepboot,    grubenv-ng    nogrub,    no-docgrub,    no-update-grub,    64,    with-boot,    is-os,    not--efi--part,    fstab-without-boot,    fstab-without-efi,    no-nt,    no-winload,    no-recov-nor-hid,    no-bmgr,    notwinboot,    apt-get,    nogrubinstall,    with--usr,    fstab-without-usr,    not-sep-usr,    standard,    farbios,    /media/lubuntu/9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56.

sda    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     not-usb,    has-os,    63 sectors * 512 bytes
sdb    : not-GPT,    BIOSboot-not-needed,    has-no-EFIpart,     usb-disk,    has-os,    2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA WDC WD3200BEVT-2 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 320GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
1      32.3kB  320GB  320GB  primary  ntfs         boot


Model: WD My Passport 0820 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 1000GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size   Type      File system     Flags
1      1049kB  999GB   999GB  primary   ext4            boot
2      999GB   1000GB  999MB  extended
5      999GB   1000GB  999MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)



                                                                          
Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Error: /dev/zram0: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Error: /dev/zram1: unrecognised disk label

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:320GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:ATA WDC WD3200BEVT-2;
1:32.3kB:320GB:320GB:ntfs::boot;

BYT;
/dev/sdb:1000GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:WD My Passport 0820;
1:1049kB:999GB:999GB:ext4::boot;
2:999GB:1000GB:999MB:::;
5:999GB:1000GB:999MB:linux-swap(v1)::;


                                                                          
Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Error: /dev/zram0: unrecognised disk label


                                                                          
Error: /dev/zram1: unrecognised disk label


=================== mount:
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
none on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw)
systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/999/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=lubuntu)
/dev/sdb1 on /media/lubuntu/9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sda1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sr0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  agpgart autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus cdrom char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency cuse disk dri ecryptfs fb0 fd full fuse hpet input kmsg log mapper mcelog mem net network_latency network_throughput null port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 sg0 sg1 sg2 sg3 shm snapshot snd sr0 stderr stdin stdout uhid uinput urandom v4l vga_arbiter vhci vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 52 90 4e 54 46 53 20  20 20 20 00 02 08 00 00  |.R.NTFS    .....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 3f 00 00 00  |........?...?...|
00000020  00 00 00 00 80 00 80 00  c0 97 42 25 00 00 00 00  |..........B%....|
00000030  00 00 0c 00 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  f6 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  c7 dc b0 ce 07 b1 ce da  |................|
00000050  00 00 00 00 fa 33 c0 8e  d0 bc 00 7c fb 68 c0 07  |.....3.....|.h..|
00000060  1f 1e 68 66 00 cb 88 16  0e 00 66 81 3e 03 00 4e  |..hf......f.>..N|
00000070  54 46 53 75 15 b4 41 bb  aa 55 cd 13 72 0c 81 fb  |TFSu..A..U..r...|
00000080  55 aa 75 06 f7 c1 01 00  75 03 e9 dd 00 1e 83 ec  |U.u.....u.......|
00000090  18 68 1a 00 b4 48 8a 16  0e 00 8b f4 16 1f cd 13  |.h...H..........|
000000a0  9f 83 c4 18 9e 58 1f 72  e1 3b 06 0b 00 75 db a3  |.....X.r.;...u..|
000000b0  0f 00 c1 2e 0f 00 04 1e  5a 33 db b9 00 20 2b c8  |........Z3... +.|
000000c0  66 ff 06 11 00 03 16 0f  00 8e c2 ff 06 16 00 e8  |f...............|
000000d0  4b 00 2b c8 77 ef b8 00  bb cd 1a 66 23 c0 75 2d  |K.+.w......f#.u-|
000000e0  66 81 fb 54 43 50 41 75  24 81 f9 02 01 72 1e 16  |f..TCPAu$....r..|
000000f0  68 07 bb 16 68 70 0e 16  68 09 00 66 53 66 53 66  |h...hp..h..fSfSf|
00000100  55 16 16 16 68 b8 01 66  61 0e 07 cd 1a 33 c0 bf  |U...h..fa....3..|
00000110  28 10 b9 d8 0f fc f3 aa  e9 5f 01 90 90 66 60 1e  |(........_...f`.|
00000120  06 66 a1 11 00 66 03 06  1c 00 1e 66 68 00 00 00  |.f...f.....fh...|
00000130  00 66 50 06 53 68 01 00  68 10 00 b4 42 8a 16 0e  |.fP.Sh..h...B...|
00000140  00 16 1f 8b f4 cd 13 66  59 5b 5a 66 59 66 59 1f  |.......fY[ZfYfY.|
00000150  0f 82 16 00 66 ff 06 11  00 03 16 0f 00 8e c2 ff  |....f...........|
00000160  0e 16 00 75 bc 07 1f 66  61 c3 a0 f8 01 e8 09 00  |...u...fa.......|
00000170  a0 fb 01 e8 03 00 f4 eb  fd b4 01 8b f0 ac 3c 00  |..............<.|
00000180  74 09 b4 0e bb 07 00 cd  10 eb f2 c3 0d 0a 41 20  |t.............A |
00000190  64 69 73 6b 20 72 65 61  64 20 65 72 72 6f 72 20  |disk read error |
000001a0  6f 63 63 75 72 72 65 64  00 0d 0a 4c 48 50 44 49  |occurred...LHPDI|
000001b0  20 20 20 69 73 20 6d 69  73 73 69 6e 67 00 0d 0a  |   is missing...|
000001c0  4c 48 50 44 49 20 20 20  69 73 20 63 6f 6d 70 72  |LHPDI   is compr|
000001d0  65 73 73 65 64 00 0d 0a  50 72 65 73 73 20 43 74  |essed...Press Ct|
000001e0  72 6c 2b 41 6c 74 2b 44  65 6c 20 74 6f 20 72 65  |rl+Alt+Del to re|
000001f0  73 74 61 72 74 0d 0a 00  8c a9 be d6 00 00 55 aa  |start.........U.|
00000200

=================== df -Th:

Filesystem     Type       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/cow           overlayfs  463M  231M  232M  50% /
udev           devtmpfs   448M   12K  448M   1% /dev
tmpfs          tmpfs       93M  1.1M   92M   2% /run
/dev/sr0       iso9660    614M  614M     0 100% /cdrom
/dev/loop0     squashfs   549M  549M     0 100% /rofs
none           tmpfs      4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs          tmpfs      463M  8.0K  463M   1% /tmp
none           tmpfs      5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none           tmpfs      463M     0  463M   0% /run/shm
none           tmpfs      100M   16K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sdb1      ext4       916G  294G  577G  34% /media/lubuntu/9de18423-82db-4a16-8c1a-bfc1ceb48b56
/dev/sda1      fuseblk    299G   76G  223G  26% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1

=================== fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xb9da7219

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *          63   625121279   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000170586112 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121597 cylinders, total 1953458176 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x6eb7e924

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *        2048  1951502335   975750144   83  Linux
/dev/sdb2      1951504382  1953456127      975873    5  Extended
/dev/sdb5      1951504384  1953456127      975872   82  Linux swap / Solaris


User choice: Is sdb (1000GB) a removable disk? yes




=================== Suggested repair
The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would purge (in order to fix packages fix executable) and reinstall the grub2 of sdb1 into the MBR of sdb.
It would also fix access to other systems (other MBRs) for the situations when the removable media is disconnected.
Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s


=================== Final advice in case of suggested repair
Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on the removable disk!


=================== User settings
The settings chosen by the user will not act on the boot.
```

----------


## oldfred

Please use code tags which are easy to add with Advanced editor and # icon for any longer text or code. With Summary report link is all that is required.

I think the Boot-Repair disk is based on Lubuntu, not Ubuntu so it is much lighter weight. Lubuntu does not use Unity which has extra overhead for all the graphics and requires a newer system with decent video card. My 2006 laptop with default Intel chip just does not run Unity/Ubuntu, but I install fallback/gnome-panel with Ubuntu and that does still run ok. 

If you added sources, that often blocks updates if anyone of them does not work. But if restoring from a working system, I would think all sources should be valid. Issue is often a new upgrade where ppa or other sources do not yet have new version and system stalls as it cannot find that source.
But your error seems to be a permission issue. But if running live installer, there is no login & password (I think). Or did Boot-Repair enable something?
Boot-Repair is trying to do a chroot into system, and download a new copy of grub. Often a total reinstall of grub is a brute force but relatively simple way to fix all sorts of configuration issues. But you have to download new copy of grub package. And you seem to then get a permission error.
Also did you have more than standard /, swap and perhaps /boot as system partitions. Boot-Repair only handles standard configurations and if you set up any extra partitions, you have to manually mount those also.
Your sources list looks like a lot of mixed thing. I see trusty, vidid, and various ppa. I would command out all non-standard sources and make sure everything is trusty if that is correct version. And at line 420 is an error, is some garbage data or something else in sources file?

It may be easier to just build a newer sources.
 Ubuntu Sources List Generator
http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
Last time I looked, it had changed from the simple standard sources to letting you enable many extras. Best not to use any of those, even if later you may want some.

If now using a 3TB drive you must use gpt partitioning. And with gpt do not use dd. While you can use dd on entire drive dd also copies blank space so can take forever. With gpt partition table and partitions must have correct GUID data and a dd copy my get those out of sync.  

 Do not use dd to copy partition with gpt due to unique guids & UUIDs post #12
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680929
Do not use dd with gpt partitions. Whole drive ok if old drive not used anymore, or no duplicates.
But do not use dd for copies from MBR to gpt partitioned drives, can use cp -a
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_Cloning
Restore full drive dd backup - resync gpt partition tables and fsck pursuvant
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2145563

----------


## jeremy-lansman

Hello Old Fred and the community.   I confess.  Probably partly due to emotional clouding after the theft of my laptop, as well as interruption by normal life, I did some very stupid things, like think I had replaced an OS subdir with the back up but did not.   I am more than 90% of the way home, as I can now boot the old install off the restore USB drive connected to a laptop with 1 GB RAM.   Boot-Repair has not corrupted the Win install.  Also, note - Deja-Dup cannot be trusted.  Possibly trying to run in 1 GB ram crashed it several times during restore (while running Unity on the Ubuntu Live DVD), and being the borrowed laptop has 2 USB 2 connections, and ,my USB drives are 1+ TB, restoration is is slow and subject to failure.  But after 18 hours, one completed.  I still have a dpkg error, and cannot yet avoid Unity as I cannot install Flashback.  Unity is not my cup of coffee.  But right now my normal Thunderbird is up and downloading 1140 messages.  Maybe I should go back to PINE!   And to think, I used to do fine with 64 kB RAM.   

Oldfred.   Thank you for your help.

----------


## oldfred

61kB was my CP/M system with dual floppy drives. Floppy's were terrible and I learned with them that I do not like any backup that is compressed. And back then it took a lot more disks, but then when floppy stopped working tools could recover some data. But if compressed then no data was recoverable. So with Ubuntu I use rsync to another drive for quick copies and DVDs for archive copies of most critical data like photos of grandbabies.

----------


## sudodus

+1 for _rsync_  :KDE Star: 

Photos and video-clips are already compressed, so it is a waste of effort to back them up with compression. I have a separate data partition, where I store such files, and I back up that partiiton without compression, which is safer and faster - a win - win situation.

----------


## jeremy-lansman

I would vote for both.   As an injured party I speak with a grim face about what I shoulda done.  One nice thing about Linux is you can rip a hard drive out of one computer, and it has a very good chance to just work in another.   Thus, I suggest a clone of the main hard drive.  DD can do that.  The other back up should be incremental.  I remember restoring failing Win drives by plugging them into a linux box and getting a clone with DD.  oh well...  Live and relearn.

----------


## Redalien0304

Does Boot Repair Work with Ubuntu 14.04, 15.04. Also with Grub 2  2.02 beta9 On http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/ Boot Repair hos not been Updated Since 11-30-2014. And That is Lubuntu Version which Does NOT Include a Regular Terminal. I Usually Try to use the 2012 Version. Any help is Much Appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## wilburdee

Was dual booting Win 7 & Ubuntu when an Ubuntu update made Ubuntu unable to boot.
Could still boot into Win 7.
I used YannBuntu's Boot-Repair-Disk to fix Ubuntu boot problems(which it did,very nicely).
So now I can boot into Ubuntu but not into Win 7.
I have run Win 7 Repair Disk to try to fix this problem but it does not work.
I know you linux guys will tell me that it's a good thing that I can boot into the CORRECT OS, but,
as a linux newbie, I still really need Windows.
Hope you can help.
thanks.
i did the grub update & still no luck booting into windows.
windows starts to load, but after 10 seconds, I'm back at the grub menu.
Just to provide a little clarification - I've been dual booting Lin/Win for about 9 months now.
I originally set my computer up to use the EasyBCD boot menu so I didn't usually see the grub menu
until I selected Ubuntu from the EasyBCD boot menu.
When I couldn't boot into Ubuntu & I ran the Boot-Repair-Disk, then I could boot into Ubuntu, but not into Windows.
Not really sure, but I think my problem lies with some conflict between the 2 diff. bootloaders.

----------


## oldfred

Grub only boots working Windows. 
But if Windows is repaired then grub should chain to the Windows boot loader & then Windows takes over & boots.
Did you hibernate Windows? That always causes issues in the chain boot somehow.

Post the link to the Summary Report from Boot-Repair. But seems more like Windows issues.

----------


## wilburdee

oldfred - here is the link to boot repair disc log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10820280/
I don't think Win was hibernated.
I'll also point out that I used Win repair disc AFTER that report to try & fix Win mbr.

----------


## oldfred

Is sdg an internal drive. Windows only boots from Internal drives.

You should install a Windows boot loader to the MBR of drive that is sdg. You can use Windows or Boot-Repair will put a Windows like boot loader into the MBR to boot Windows.
Then you can directly boot Windows from BIOS or when working reset BIOS to boot Ubuntu.
Grub will still boot Ubuntu in sdg5 from any of the other MBRs.

But I prefer when you have multiple drives, to have Windows & its boot loader on one drive and Ubuntu and grub boot loader on another drive.

----------


## wilburdee

oldfred - I have 2 internal hard drives. sda is a 1Tb data only drive. sdg is a 320Gb internal drive that has Win7 & Linux on it.
Win partition is about 70Gb & 3 linux partitions are 12Gb /root, 12Gb home, & 4Gb swap. Remainder of drive was previously a
data partition but is now unallocated space. What I want to do is to put Win7 on a 120Gb SSD & then use sdg as my linux drive with the rest of sdg used as a data partition. 
How do I go about putting a Windows boot loader onto sdg. I currently can't get into Windows & nothing I have tried seems to work.
Reason I want to put Windows boot loader onto sdg is so I can 'get into' Windows & then once Windows is working again I will migrate it to my new 120Gb SSD.
I hope this makes sense to you & I really thank you for your responses & your patience.
Jim

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair's advanced mode will let you choose an operating system and which drive to install a boot loader into. Or you can use your Windows repairCD or flash drive.

With multiple drives do not run Boot-Repair's auto fix. That always installs grub to the MBR of every drive. And if Windows is on a different drive you want to keep the Windows boot loader on that drive.
 How to restore the Ubuntu/XP/Vista/7 bootloader 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...ta/7Bootloader

----------


## wilburdee

oldfred - thanks for this info, it will be very useful. I finally managed to gain access to my Windows OS by using it's Repair CD. 
Now when I 1st boot up I get a Grub menu with Ubuntu as default & Windows as the last selection, & I am able to actually able to boot into either OS from Grub.
When I select Win 7 from Grub, I get to the EasyBCD menu, which has Win 7 as default & Ubuntu as a selection.
If I click on Win 7, I then boot into Win 7.
If I click on Ubuntu, I end up back at the Grub menu, & I can boot into Ubuntu from there.
I won't call this solved just yet, but I believe your post has pointed me in the right direction.
So I have some reading to do & then I think I can sort things out.
Again, thanks so much for your help.
Jim

----------


## oldfred

Better to use grub2 or EasyBCD as main boot manager or menu. 
But even with EasyBCD you have to have grub as a boot loader. And Easy forces you to install grub to the partition boot sector. If you have grub in both MBR & partition, after an update only one may work? Not sure where or which location grub may reinstall into.

This may show either the drive or the partition.
 #To see what drive grub2 uses see this line   - grub-pc/install_devices:
sudo debconf-show grub-pc # for BIOS with grub-pc 
It will show drive model & serial number
to see drive info
sudo lshw -C Disk -short 


 #to get grub2 to remember where to reinstall on updates:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc or dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64
#Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189643

----------


## wilburdee

oldfred - thanks again for all the help.
Using your replies as a guide, I finally got everything fixed & set up the way I wanted.
You may consider this thread solved & close it.

----------


## paul210

Hello,
I'm trying to install Ububtu 14.04 on a USB stick (full install, NOT live, encrypted)
I did this a month ago and everything worked fine.
Yesterday I tried for a new one but the USB stick does NOT boot.
The installation procedure generates no errors.
I tried on two PCs (both install and boot) that I used to create  the working USB I made one month ago.
I used the same type of USB (Sandisk 32 GB 3.0) as before
I also tried Boot Repar (result here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11461929/) with no result.
I made different tests (with or without enctryption): same problem !
Help !!

Thanks

----------


## cpighin

Hi,

I tryed with no success to install boot-rapair in my pc with Ubuntu 14.04

I used following commands:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
```

Terminal gave 

```
Impossible to find package boot-rapair
```

What should I do?

Claudio  :Smile:

----------


## oldfred

@cpighin
Is Internet working?
 It has to be able to download the package.

----------


## paul210

cpighin, please check spelling: repair not rapair

----------


## cpighin

No, internet was not working.

Thanks oldfred and paukl210 :Smile:

----------


## Jet_Log

Hi all,

I'm currently running Windows 7 with Ubuntu 14 (win7 1st installation)

After installing ubuntu, selecting windows 7 from grub displays garbled screen.

I've tried using the boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/11511035/ but still failed

This is the boot info result. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11512823/

Appreciate if you could help me fix this.  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

@Jet-Log
If you get grub menu, then you are pretty much past what Boot-Repair can do. Often you need boot parameter & I think Boot-Repair can add one or two. But you may just need nomodeset.

Better to start a new thread, and post vendor, model computer & what video chip you have. 
This may help:
       At grub menu you can use e for edit, scroll to linux line and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.
How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - both BIOS liveCD & grub first boot ( also UEFI with grub) 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
Possible boot options suggested by ubfan1
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...0#post12871710
Installer BIOS screens shown
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

----------


## kengcc

Hi, I have problem with booting into windows 7 and I ran boot-repair with recommended options, but it still give error such as "setting partition type to 0x83" and "error: invalid signature"

Here's my hard disk setup:
1. sda & sdb form raid 0 into /dev/mapper/isw_cbdajgjjce_Phoenix
2. sdc boots into my linux mint (works fine)
3. sdd boots into an internal 1TB hard disk
In grub, it lists sda (isw_cbdajgjjce_Phoenix1) and sdb (isw_cbdajgjjce_Phoenix2), but I think the right one should boot  /dev/mapper/isw_cbdajgjjce_Phoenix?

Details of my disks are here:
http://paste2.org/U17MFVwH

----------


## oldfred

With "fakeRAID" or BIOS raid the boot loader is installed to the root or first sector of the RAID, not to the MBR of the drive. 
Not sure if Boot-Repair can reinstall a Windows boot loader to the RAID. It will load dmraid drivers to see BIOS type RAID, and can install a Windows type boot loader. But you may need your Windows repair disk and make sure RAID is on in BIOS. That may prevent booting from sdc?
It does look like os-prober found both RAID and either should work? 
But grub also has RAID insmod files. Not sure if then you may need one of those also?
I see several like mdraidxx.mod or raidxrec.mod, but do not know if those are just for proprietary RAID system or not?

And then you would have Windows boot loader in both Phoenix1 & Phoenix2 since RAID.

Is there some reason for the RAID.

 Don't bother with RAID 0 unless you have a specific need for speed without data redundancy, since if one drive goes out, you lose the whole array.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/nas/n...-is-not-backup

----------


## RogerDavis

Will this tool automatically and fully take care of removing old unused kernels from the boot partition?  If so, how?

If not, where can I find instructions on doing this either manually by a file manager (Nautilus or Xfe - EXACTLY which files to delete), or Terminal (supply exact code, please)

Thanks!

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair is not a housekeeping tool.
But it will run kernel updates as part of a grub update and newest version are supposed to keep only 2 kernels. But that may not be working with older versions, or needs a setting change.

I prefer to use synaptic, but that is not installed by default anymore.
sudo apt-get install synaptic
       #Current kernel, make sure you do not delete this one:
uname -a

 In synaptic search for linux-image to choose to delete old ones
Using synaptic
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521

Command line:

 cd /boot
ls vmlinuz*
sudo ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-[version]-generic linux-image-[version]-generic
Multiples, just be sure not to delete your current kernel:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-{XX,XX,XX,XX,XX,XX}-generic
Example:
sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-{17,18,19,21,22,23,24}-generic

----------


## RogerDavis

I couldn't use Synaptic at first, too full.  I had to use Xfe to delete one kernel set from boot first (deleted all I could find with the oldest kernel number).  BTW, why can't this be done without all the drama?  Does it miss things?  If so, how do I clean this up?

After that I could select the kernels marked as installed for complete deletion (except the other top two) in Synaptic.  

Surely there is (Or should be!) an automatic feature to do this, or at the very least a one line terminal command or tool ?!?

Either way, thanks!

----------


## mörgæs

Just run 

```
sudo apt-get autoremove
```

 to get rid of everthing but the latest two kernels. 



```
df -h
```

 gives an overview of how much space is used.

If there are more questions of this kind it's better to open a new thread.

----------


## Girolamous

I have a dual-boot system that was running Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1 off a single hard drive. The hardware is a Lenovo Y510p with a 32GB SSD cache drive and a 1 TB spinning disk, and dual Nvidia GEforce graphics cards (one in SLI slot). This was working successfully for about 1-1/2 years, and then I decided to try changing to the gnome desktop. After going through the install (which requested I remove some nvidia drivers, libcurl, and many other things), I rebooted and cannot get to a desktop without going through a "gray box" notice saying that my display is going to operate in low-resolution mode. I can get to a command line from there and log in then issue a startx command and everything seems fine, but the other options in the gray box just lead me to blank screens. I've installed nvidia-346 from proprietary sources and that hasn't fixed it. I then tried boot-repair, thinking that a nomodeset option might be available. That hasn't worked, either, and it has created a whole bunch of new entries in my grub boot menu, which used to have only three entries. 
I know there is a simple edit of the grub configuration that will fix this startup issue, and I don't like the boot menu now, so should I uninstall boot-repair and try to roll back my grup configuration or should I let boot-repair try to fix all of this? How to do either would be appreciated.
My boot-repair output is located here:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/12206722/

Thanks

----------


## oldfred

If you can boot to grub menu, then you are past the issues Boot-Repair can fix. You can manually add nomodeset and that should only be used until you install nVidia drivers.

You can turn off the execute bit on 25_custom which is the new entries that Boot-Repair added.
       sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/25_custom

You may want to house clean old kernels. 

 Check current kernel I also keep one older just in case:
#Current kernel:
uname -a

 Check current kernel I also keep one older just in case:
#Current kernel:
uname -a

Start a new thread on nVidia issues. I always only install nVidia from Ubuntu repository to avoid issues. But if a very new card/chip you may need newer drivers, and then should only use a ppa.
And you cannot install a different nVidia driver without totally purging all traces of previous.

----------


## dalesd

Long time Ubuntu user, dating back to 2008, Hardy Heron. I haven't had Windows on a computer of mine since then.    

Here's my Boot Info Summary: http://paste2.org/XcGYK8BB 

My system is Ubuntu 14.04 on a 256GB SSD and a 3TB HDD. They are combined into one big crypto LUKS LVM. (I had to do that the hard way, not using the Ubuntu installer.)  That's all been absolutely fine since November.  

Recently, I ran into the need to dual boot Windows 7 (a VM won't work for the software I need to use).  I wanted to prevent the Windows 7 installation from overwriting my Ubuntu bootloader.  I disconnected both my Ubuntu drives (sda and sdb), then installed Windows on an entirely separate 2TB HDD, sdc.  I figured I could just select the boot device through the BIOS at system startup.  

The Windows installation went okay. After that was done, I reconnected my Ubuntu drives. At that point, Windows wouldn't boot.  (The Windows bootloader seemed to be confused by the other two drives in the system.) However, If I disconnected the Ubuntu drives, Windows would boot just fine.    

At this point, I had to mess around in the BIOS boot menu quite a bit while trying to get different drives to boot.  (Honestly, I don't understand this UEFI vs Legacy BIOS stuff.)  Ubuntu would boot, but after I entered my password to decrypt the drives, I just got a plain text login prompt, not my Ubuntu desktop.  Then before I could even log in to that, the screen would go black and nothing more.  

So I downloaded the boot-repair iso, wrote it to a USB drive (looks like it's sdd in the Boot-Info summary).  I ran boot-repair and did the recommended repair with all the drives plugged in.  Again, this is the boot info summary: http://paste2.org/XcGYK8BB 
From inside the boot-repair OS, I could see my Ubuntu drives, and even mount and decrypt them.  That's a good sign. However, I could not read the files because I didn't have the correct permission(?).

Anyway, I ran boot-repair.  Now Windows won't boot either.  It says there's no media, or no OS on the media. Something like that.

I need advice on what to do next.  I'm fine with deleting my Windows installation and starting that over. (There's nothing of value there except the time it took to install all the Windows updates.)  However, I really don't want to delete or reinstall my Ubuntu unless I'm totally hosed and there are no other ways out.      

tl;dr I tried to outsmart the Windows installer but things still got messed up.

----------


## oldfred

Your Windows in sdc is an UEFI install, your Ubuntu is a BIOS install.
UEFI and BIOS are not compatible. Once you start booting in one mode you cannot switch. Or you cannot use grub to boot another system in different mode.
You can dual boot when in different modes only from UEFI boot menu  or perhaps one time boot key. You may have to turn on/off UEFI/CSM settings to match install.

Your UEFI install in sdc shows two efi partitions. With gpt partitioning only the ESP -efi system partition can have the boot flag. Remove boot flag from sdc3. Only with BIOS do you put boot flag on Windows partition and even then only on the one with the Windows boot files.

Since you only had Windows connect, do not know if Windows needs to be sda. Ubuntu uses UUID so more tolerant of drive order changes. If you can boot Windows in UEFI mode after removing second boot flag then it is ok. If not change SATA port order of drives and make Windows drive first drive or first SATA port.

----------


## dalesd

Thanks, oldfred.  Let me make sure I understand.  

Here's what I'm going to do.  
Boot into my boot-repair USB drive.  
That has GParted on it, which I will use to remove the boot flag from sdc3.  
Then I will see if Windows will boot. (Do I need to make sure it's booting UEFI?)  
If Windows will not boot, I can switch the SATA ports so that I swap sda and sdc, to make Windows sda.  

But, back to your opening comments about UEFI and legacy bios being incompatible.  Can Windows be installed in Legacy BIOS mode? Then I'd be able to use grub at boot and not need to mess with the motherboard settings. That would be better, right?  
I would gladly go through reinstalling Windows to get that functionality.  (I think I need to put my optical drive into legacy mode instead of UEFI. Yes? And I may as well make the Windows drive sda at the same time.)

----------


## oldfred

You must have UEFI on, but probably not Secure boot to boot Windows.

How you boot install media, both Ubuntu & Windows is then how it installs. So see if you can boot Windows installer in BIOS/CSM/Legacy mode.
You may have to erase drive and repartition.
Windows only boots from gpt partitioned drives with UEFI.
Windows only boots from MBR partitioned drives with BIOS.
UEFI should show two boot options for flash drives (and DVD?), one UEFI: and one not.
And Windows does not correctly convert a gpt drive to BIOS and then Linux tools see both MBR & gpt backup partition table and get confused. Linux has a tool fixparts to erase the backup gpt data, or you can use gdisk.

If your hardware is the newer UEFI based, there are some minor advantages to gpt & UEFI.  I started converting drives to gpt several years ago since Ubuntu will boot in either BIOS or UEFI from a gpt drive. But I added both the  ESP(UEFI) & a bios_grub (BIOS) partition. So later I could convert drive to UEFI without having to do major partition restructuring.

       GPT Advantages (older but still valid)  see post#2 by srs5694:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457901
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...antages_of_GPT
http://askubuntu.com/questions/62947...br-why-not-mbr
UEFI Advantages
http://askubuntu.com/questions/44696...y-vs-uefi-help
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified...ware_Interface

----------


## dalesd

I'm back.  I successfully decrypted and mounted and backed up all my data on my Ubuntu drives (sda and sdb) but have been unable to get Ubuntu to boot.  

http://paste.ubuntu.com/12311791/ 

sda is my small fast SSD and sdb is my big slow HDD.  

(Windows is off the table.  This is a single boot, Ubuntu only system.)  

I've tried a shotgun approach with boot-repair.  Try this, see if it will boot.  No? Try something else. Repeat.  I'm not making progress.  

sda5 is an encrypted LUKS.  The lvm calls it ubuntu-vg-root.  My /home is inside there.  sdb is set up similarly. It has an encrypted LUKS with an lvm bulk-bulk-storage.    Within the boot-repair live environment, I can decrypt and mount both of those, then decrypt my /home with 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private'.  (My login password doesn't work to decrypt that, which is troubling, but I have the 30-something character hex key, and that works.)    

boot-repair seems to have trouble figuring out what's going on with my system.  

Under advanced settings, which boxes should I check? Reinstall GRUB? Restore MBR?  
Where should GRUB be located? On sda or sda1? 
Which MBR options should I select?

----------


## oldfred

Boot-Repair has trouble parsing LVM with encryption. You need to make sure you have mounted & unencrypted your LVM partitions.

You install grub to a drive's MBR or select sda. If system is otherwise working just installing to MBR fixes minor issues. But sometimes a full uninstall/reinstall of grub fixes bigger issues with grub. But it looks like Boot-Repair was trying to run fsck? Do you have partition corruption issues?

Grub will not install to sdc as it is gpt partitioned. If you wanted a grub installed to it you have to have an ESP for UEFI boot or a bios_grub partition for UEFI boot.

With encryption, you must have really good regular backup procedures. Recovery of data is difficult after file corruption or impossible if passphrase is not accepted.

----------


## mirix

Hello,

I started Boot Repair Tool from the Boot Repair Disk yesterday and it has not finished yet. It is stuck at:

Purge the kernels then reinstall the last kernel mapper/rootvg-rootlv (ins).

Before providing any further details I would like to ask you if there is a log or anything where I can check what it is actually up to.

I have a very slow and unreliable internet connection and therefore I suspect that some download may had failed or is taking too long.

The situation is this:

1.- Lubuntu 14.04 64-bit installed with UEFI disactivated in the BIOS.
2.- I installed Windows 10 in a different partition which forced me to activate UEFI.
3.- I was able to boot into Ubuntu after activating UEFI but not after installing Windows 10.
4.- I donwloaded the 64-bit version of the Boot Repair Disk and booted it from a USB pendrive via UEFI in order to fix the issue.
5.- I chose the recommended repair which started 16 hours ago.

I have three hard drives in this laptop:

1.- Two SSD that are configured with LVM2 to be shared by the volume group rootvg which contains the logical volumes rootlv and homelv.
2.- One HDD that contains the folowing partitions: boot primary partition, EFI partition, LVM2 partition that contains the volume group backupvg with three logical volumes (swaplv, reservoirlv and backuplv) and, finally, the Windows 10 NTFS partition.

I am afraid that, if I interrrupt Boot Repair Tool, I would leave my system in an unusable state. If this tools fails, is there a way I can solve this issue manually or should I go for a clean Ubuntu install?

Yet another altertanive may be editing the Windows boot menu...

Regards,

Miro

----------


## mirix

This is the trace of the Boot Repair script and it seems it is waiting for something:

sudo gdb -batch -ex bt -p 17674
0x00007fcd7a6f198c in __libc_waitpid (pid=-1, stat_loc=0x7fff55c4a128, options=0) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/waitpid.c:31
31	../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/waitpid.c: No such file or directory.
#0  0x00007fcd7a6f198c in __libc_waitpid (pid=-1, stat_loc=0x7fff55c4a128, options=0) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/waitpid.c:31
#1  0x0000000000445956 in ?? ()
#2  0x0000000000446c3b in wait_for ()
#3  0x00000000004377eb in execute_command_internal ()
#4  0x0000000000435cc8 in execute_command_internal ()
#5  0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#6  0x0000000000437925 in ?? ()
#7  0x0000000000435fec in execute_command_internal ()
#8  0x0000000000437dae in ?? ()
#9  0x00000000004355ea in execute_command_internal ()
#10 0x0000000000436c3d in execute_command_internal ()
#11 0x0000000000435cc8 in execute_command_internal ()
#12 0x0000000000435b8b in execute_command_internal ()
#13 0x0000000000438c8f in ?? ()
#14 0x0000000000435149 in ?? ()
#15 0x0000000000435ea0 in execute_command_internal ()
#16 0x0000000000435cc8 in execute_command_internal ()
#17 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#18 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#19 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#20 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#21 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#22 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#23 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#24 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#25 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#26 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#27 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#28 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#29 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#30 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#31 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#32 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#33 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#34 0x0000000000435fc7 in execute_command_internal ()
#35 0x0000000000435b8b in execute_command_internal ()
#36 0x0000000000438c8f in ?? ()
#37 0x0000000000435149 in ?? ()
#38 0x0000000000435ea0 in execute_command_internal ()
#39 0x0000000000435b8b in execute_command_internal ()
#40 0x0000000000438c8f in ?? ()
#41 0x0000000000435149 in ?? ()
#42 0x0000000000435ea0 in execute_command_internal ()
#43 0x0000000000435cc8 in execute_command_internal ()
#44 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#45 0x0000000000435fc7 in execute_command_internal ()
#46 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#47 0x0000000000437925 in ?? ()
#48 0x0000000000435fec in execute_command_internal ()
#49 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#50 0x0000000000435c8d in execute_command_internal ()
#51 0x0000000000435b8b in execute_command_internal ()
#52 0x0000000000438c8f in ?? ()
#53 0x0000000000435149 in ?? ()
#54 0x0000000000435ea0 in execute_command_internal ()
#55 0x000000000043784e in execute_command ()
#56 0x00000000004211ee in reader_loop ()
#57 0x000000000041f729 in main ()

----------


## oldfred

To run many of Boot-Repair's fixes requires Internet. It downloads fresh packages and totally uninstalls/reinstalls grub & adds latest kernel.
Boot-Repair can work with LVM, but often has issues.
It sounds like your original install was BIOS with MBR partitions and then the LVM is inside the MBR partitions.
But if you installed Windows in UEFI mode, that drive was converted to gpt partitioning as Windows only boots from gpt with UEFI or only boots with BIOS from MBR.

Best to have all drives as gpt and use UEFI. 
Or have Windows drive as MBR(msdos) and boot Windows with BIOS.
With Ubuntu you can have gpt and boot with UEFI or BIOS, if you have bios_grub partition for BIOS boot or ESP - efi system partition for UEFI boot.
I have seen where a BIOS install gets converted to UEFI using the ESP on another drive. I thought that was not possible. Or that you had to have gpt for UEFI. But it does seem to work if ESP is on gpt drive. Better not to mix like that but it may work.
Also you cannot dual boot from grub unless all installs are in same boot mode.
You can boot mix boot systems with UEFI boot menu, but may even have to turn on/off UEFI/BIOS settings to make it work.

----------


## oldfred

Thread closed. 
Please start new thread with link to your Boot-Repair summary report.

http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=333

Also helps other users as then you can close your own thread with solved. Then they can more easily search forum for solved issues.

----------

